# Last thing you've eaten?



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Low fat cookies and cream frozen yogurt


----------



## Loudon Wainwright (Jul 23, 2014)

GOAT


----------



## Addychu (Nov 26, 2014)

Porridge with honey and vanilla.


----------



## SkandorAkbar (Dec 11, 2013)

fish & chips.


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

Two salmon cakes, rice, corn and a PB & J sandwich.


----------



## The Beast Incarnate (Feb 23, 2014)

Samoas cookies:


----------



## Loudon Wainwright (Jul 23, 2014)

The Beast Incarnate crushing Samoas... It's WrestleMania ► all over again.


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

Sun flower seeds.


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

gumbo


----------



## Arkham258 (Jan 30, 2015)

A lean meat burger I made with lettuce, Ojai Cook all naural lemonaise and veggie cheese on a gluten free burger bun


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

a clif bar


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Spaghetti with bread & butter. :drose


----------



## Gandalf (Mar 15, 2014)

Chili 

in fact, going to get some more.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Mac & Cheese


----------



## Oui Monsieur-hehe (Dec 9, 2014)

An apple.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Not one filthy remark, even Loudon played it safe :mj2


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

_*Fish, Vegetables and last Potatoes.*_


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Do Dornish women count? :tyrion*


----------



## From Death Valley (Jan 27, 2015)

A nice tuna sammich.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

A small sampling of truffle fries, a reasonable helping of avocado toast, a large kale Caesar salad, and a grilled chicken breast after having it sit for the entire day in a lemon juice-based glaze with pepper, paprika, a few drops of Worcestershire sauce and a tablespoon of sugar warmed over low heat. Was fleetingly pleased with the results.


----------



## From Death Valley (Jan 27, 2015)

Well im bout to have some of these









as a late snack since I ate that tuna sammich around 6 pm its almost two am here and I'm at work.


----------



## RenegadexParagon (Jan 6, 2013)

I just ate some scrambled eggs.


----------



## Oui Monsieur-hehe (Dec 9, 2014)

Delish!


----------



## Klee (Oct 28, 2011)

Nothing today yet besides coffee. 

But last night we ordered a beast Thai takeaway. Both had Pad Thai and ordered lots of sides, thai toast, Prawn tempura and some other stuff. YUM!!!


----------



## Mr. Socko (Sep 2, 2006)

Bagel with smoked salmon & cream cheese :lenny

Life is good.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Weetabix.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

having lunch rn, early lunch cause i'm starving. 

lentil soup, i'm running wild here lol. tres exciting.


----------



## BadTouch (Apr 12, 2014)

Shagz said:


> Just finished eating a shitty nutella sandwich with fucking butter in it for lunch. I keep telling my dad to not put butter in it DAMMIT!


Make you own sandwiches?


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

A rogerwood sausage


----------



## Addychu (Nov 26, 2014)

Galaxy chocolate... Salted caramel.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Sugar-free oatmeal. It's still morning here in Northern California.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Toast.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Going to have some In-N-Out Burgers for lunch. :mark:


----------



## Addychu (Nov 26, 2014)

Nandos soon... Peri peri chips mmmm.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

My wife's.....










homemade brownies

Heads out of the gutter people, though the NEXT thing I eat may be...


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

A-C-P said:


> My wife's.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Your wife making the brownies she makes once a year. Only makes brownies on this date huh?


----------



## Shagz (Sep 24, 2014)

BadTouch said:


> Make you own sandwiches?


He makes them while I'm in the shower. I'm buying lunch today.


----------



## RCSheppy (Nov 13, 2013)

Had a Donair today for the first time in like 2 years and I almost got emotional it was that good.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

kada :yum:


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Snickers.


----------



## Oui Monsieur-hehe (Dec 9, 2014)

In advance, for RAW:

A jam bunlet with pink icing.

An apple and custard scroll.

Garlic and herb turkish bread with butter.

Strong Coffee (I know it's not food but whatevs).


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Wendy's.

Need to go get groceries tomorrow...


----------



## Oui Monsieur-hehe (Dec 9, 2014)

Pratchett said:


> Wendy's.
> 
> Need to go get groceries tomorrow...


You're one of my fave posters! Your avatar makes me think of you as an innocent old man! hehe hehe *blush* *blush*


----------



## Mister Abigail (May 22, 2014)

Egg'n'bacon sammich.


----------



## tmocita (Mar 23, 2009)

Tim Horton's ... eh


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Sausage biscuit


----------



## XxTalonxX (Oct 9, 2013)

Last that I've eaten so far is a box of White Castle Cheeseburgers and Chips


----------



## Mister Abigail (May 22, 2014)

the fuck is a sausage biscuit?


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Just had an Ultimate Cheeseburger and a medium sized seasoned curly fries from Jack in the Box. :mark:


----------



## Oui Monsieur-hehe (Dec 9, 2014)

Tiddly Oggie and Cornish Pasty-


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

A crispy chicken sandwich with fries and a Pepsi from Harvey's. 

They made my hamburger a beautiful thing.


----------



## CareerKiller (Nov 21, 2014)

Two tangerines. I got hungry and wanted a snack. :shrug


----------



## Shagz (Sep 24, 2014)

I ate chicken kebabs and rice for lunch that the cooking students cooked, just so everyone knows, It was pretty good.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

New York Strip steak grilled over high heat with minced garlic, coarse black pepper and a light coating of olive oil. Rosemary sprigs heated momentarily for garnish along with parsley. Grilled asparagus spears, sprinkled with some lemon juice. Busted out some fine oil-cured tuna fish, eggs, olives and many greens for a variation of the side of _Salade Nicoise_. Quite pleased with this for tonight following the fantastic win from the WARRIORS. :mark:


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

Steak burger and seasoned fries. Liter of Dr. Pepper.


----------



## BadTouch (Apr 12, 2014)

Shagz said:


> He makes them while I'm in the shower. I'm buying lunch today.


I shower, then I make my own sandwiches


----------



## nikola123 (Apr 1, 2012)

Fažol










Except +sausages


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

An omelette.


----------



## CD Player (May 27, 2013)

Black forest cobbler.


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded (Oct 13, 2009)

Oui Monsieur-hehe said:


> Tiddly Oggie and Cornish Pasty-


I can assure you that is most certainly not a Cornish pasty










That's the real deal

Anyway, I had a couple of wheat tortilla wraps with tuna, relish, sweetcorn, red pepper & mixed leaves, with a side salad. It was nice. However now I'm craving junk food, which is not so good.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

More fast food for breakfast. Steak and egg burrito from Carl's Jr. and a hash brown.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Whole wheat sandwich with bacon, spinach, and swiss.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Steak salad.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Just had Beef Pho for lunch :homer


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Fish finger sandwich.


----------



## XxTalonxX (Oct 9, 2013)

Just had lasagna and salad


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Chef Boyardee Beefaroni.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

I just had a slice of toast. 

wait why is this a thread? lmao. anyway i'm ridiculous craving for the colonel's chicken rn, it's not even funny. lol.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Why the hell are you eating toast at half one in the morning you plonker?


----------



## lamepunkmark (Sep 21, 2013)

I ate some gumbo!


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

House Blackbeard said:


> Why the hell are you eating toast at half one in the morning you plonker?


cause I have insomnias and I needs to sleep, so some carbs ought to make me a wee bit sleepy lol, but then I started reading smackdown spoilers and i'm buzzing again (ambrose vs rollins tonight .... :mark


----------



## Arkham258 (Jan 30, 2015)

Protein shake


----------



## Oui Monsieur-hehe (Dec 9, 2014)

NoGimmicksNeeded said:


> I can assure you that is most certainly not a Cornish pasty
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I know what a genuine cornish pasty is. I have tremendous food knowledge, thank you.

I was simply calling it what it was named at the store. The photo was from the stores website.

Ferguson Plarre.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

A Chili cheeseburger.


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)




----------



## Rookie of the Year (Mar 26, 2015)

A Vegemite sandwich... representing my nation well.

Wasn't my first choice though, I really wanted a ham sandwich, but my mum used up all the ham.


----------



## Shagz (Sep 24, 2014)

Rookie of the Year said:


> A Vegemite sandwich... representing my nation well.
> 
> Wasn't my first choice though, I really wanted a ham sandwich, but my mum used up all the ham.


THAT BITCH!


----------



## Oui Monsieur-hehe (Dec 9, 2014)

Chicken Katsu Don- Crumbed chicken, onion and egg in a homemade teriyaki sauce, served on rice. 
It was absolutely incredible. kada


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Chicken salad.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Maple brown oatmeal.


----------



## A Paul Heyman G (Nov 9, 2013)

Kashi Heart to Heart Honey Toasted Oats


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Just finished four packets of cheesy Wotsits. My quest to look like fat Mac has begun.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Chicken & gravy chip.



House Blackbeard said:


> Just finished four packets of cheesy Wotsits. My quest to look like fat Mac has begun.


Haven't had any of those in years :yum:


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

House Blackbeard said:


> Just finished four packets of cheesy Wotsits. My quest to look like fat Mac has begun.


4? lol, anyway, do cigarettes count?


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

leftover piece of a Chicago style stuffed pizza.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

CJ said:


> Chicken & gravy chip.


God y'all are torturing me here. AG with his chips & curry and now you with chips & gravy. It's not fair dammit 

:homer :cry :homer :jose :homer


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Phaedra said:


> 4? lol, anyway, do cigarettes count?


Not unless you got the chocolate kind from the van 8*D


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Phaedra said:


> 4? lol, anyway, do cigarettes count?


Nope. Not unless you're actually eating them :lol


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

CJ said:


> Nope. Not unless you're actually eating them :lol


This probably explains why Phaedra is stark raving mad. You're suppose to smoke them you silly cow!


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

House Blackbeard said:


> Not unless you got the chocolate kind from the van 8*D





CJ said:


> Nope. Not unless you're actually eating them :lol


lol, then i'll have to go back to dinner. I had some chicken, rice and sugar snap peas with some peppercorn sauce, was nice


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

House Blackbeard said:


> This probably explains why Phaedra is stark raving mad. You're suppose to smoke them you silly cow!


lol, well sometimes I have a cigarette instead of a snack or something lol. But i'll concede that I am a stark raving lunatic lol.


----------



## Trublez (Apr 10, 2013)

Carol Seleme's pussay...












































































































































:westbrook4


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

A toast with peanut butter on it. Come at me food snobs. :nash


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Bigby Wolf said:


> Carol Seleme's pussay...
> :westbrook4


This probably belongs in the dreams thread :lmao


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

DAMN SKIPPY said:


> A toast with *peanut butter* on it. Come at me food snobs. :nash


Can someone please explain to me the appeal of that wretched substance? I tried it once and it felt like doo doo on my tongue. Not that I know what that feels like :side:


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

House Blackbeard said:


> Can someone please explain to me the appeal of that wretched substance? I tried it once and it felt like doo doo on my tongue. Not that I know what that feels like :side:


Someone else then? everyone fucking creams themselves for reece's pieces and other peanut butter products, it's fucking howling, i hate it. lol. 

not that it's not okay to eat it, why would anyone be a snob about food, we all like different things.


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

House Blackbeard said:


> Can someone please explain to me the appeal of that wretched substance? I tried it once and it felt like doo doo on my tongue. Not that I know what that feels like :side:


:tripsscust


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

DAMN SKIPPY said:


> :tripsscust


:tripsscust


----------



## Trublez (Apr 10, 2013)

Motherfuckers hating on peanut butter? :ti


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Bigby Wolf said:


> Motherfuckers hating on peanut butter? :ti


Cause it's gross!


----------



## Trublez (Apr 10, 2013)

House Blackbeard said:


> Cause it's gross!












:banderas :kobe6


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Bigby Wolf said:


> :banderas :kobe6


:yum:

Only thing I hate about peanut butter is when it gets stuck to the roof of my mouth :no: But I can live with that :lol


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Bigby Wolf said:


>





CJ said:


> Only thing I hate about peanut butter is when it gets stuck to the roof of my mouth :no: But I can live with that :lol


It looks like someone has smeared baby poop all over a slice of bread.


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

House Blackbeard said:


> It looks like someone has smeared baby poop all over a slice of bread.












Have you seen 2 Girls 1 Jar? :shaq2


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

DAMN SKIPPY said:


> Have you seen 2 Girls 1 Jar? :shaq2












I had nightmares after I watched 2 Girls 1 Jar :cry


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

House Blackbeard said:


> It looks like someone has smeared baby poop all over a slice of bread.


Damn, I'll never be able to look a peanut butter the same again :jay


----------



## Trublez (Apr 10, 2013)

@House Blackbeard Do you hate chocolate spread as well then cause if you then you have the WOAT taste buds. :ann1


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Bigby Wolf said:


> @House Blackbeard Do you hate chocolate spread as well then cause if you then you have the WOAT taste buds. :ann1


Ye......of course not :lol










:homer


----------



## Trublez (Apr 10, 2013)

House Blackbeard said:


> Ye......of course not :lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It looks like someone tipped baby poop inside an empty jar.


----------



## Shagz (Sep 24, 2014)

Just had another Nutella sandwich this time *WITHOUT BUTTER!*


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Bowl of chili with salsa mixed in, and a slice of apple pie after dinner!


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

A medium cheese pizza from one of the greatest pizza places ever:










bama4 kada


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

One of these babies










Haven't had them in years.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

A Grilled Chicken Salad.


----------



## Darkness is here (Mar 25, 2014)

A chicken biryani.


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

Strawberries.


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

Burger and a hot dog. Apparently my college is having a little free "no waste" BBQ outside today. No waste meaning no plates, napkins, etc. 

Hey, free food is free food.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Chicken sandwich.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Shagz said:


> Just had another Nutella sandwich this time *WITHOUT BUTTER!*


You mean all this time you've been putting butter in your Nutella sandwiches? :chan


----------



## Drago (Jul 29, 2014)

Apple, I fucking love apples.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Carl Jr's steak and egg burrito for breakfast. Some combination pizza from Round Table for lunch.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Today I had some Chicken Tikka Garam Masala, Fried Rice and a side of Chicken Chaat :homer


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

It's not delivery, it's DiGiorno M^thaf^ckas!


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

McCoys sizzling king prawn.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

CJ said:


> McCoys sizzling king prawn.


I love their Flame Grilled Steak and Sizzling BBQ Chicken :homer


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Lumpy McRighteous said:


> A medium cheese pizza from one of the greatest pizza places ever:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I am seeing these pop up around in my city. May have to try it now. :hmm:


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Pratchett said:


> I am seeing these pop up around in my city. May have to try it now. :hmm:


Do it. You won't be disappointed. :I


----------



## Addychu (Nov 26, 2014)

A protein bar, banoffee flavour.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Four pieces of Extravaganza Pizza.


----------



## RDEvans (Jul 9, 2012)

Peanut Butter dark chocolate Kind bar :lenny


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

Cheesy garlic bread.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Start cereal.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

an Apple


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Roast beef sandwich.


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

A piece of candy.


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

House Blackbeard said:


> Ye......of course not :lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...












I figured out your one step program for accepting more peanut butter in your life. :jericho2


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

In a few more minutes I'm about to tuck into some homemade chili :yum:


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

This thread needs an appearance by Hannibal.












DAMN SKIPPY said:


> I figured out your one step program for accepting more peanut butter in your life. :jericho2


How dare you try to poison me with sorcery and deception, you should burned at the stake!!!!!!!!


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

A Hash bun.


----------



## Trublez (Apr 10, 2013)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Chocolate ice cream. :durant3


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Pepperoni pizza for a late dinner tonight.


----------



## Shagz (Sep 24, 2014)

House Blackbeard said:


> You mean all this time you've been putting butter in your Nutella sandwiches? :chan


Only since last time.


----------



## Shagz (Sep 24, 2014)

*COOKIES!*


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Weetabix.


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Scrambled eggs, with sausage and bacon crumbles.
Covered with cheddar cheese, and toast on the side.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Roast chicken.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Just made some taco lasagna. Fantastic :yum:


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Chicken sandwich.


----------



## Shagz (Sep 24, 2014)

Dim Sims, Bitch.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Meatloaf


----------



## get hogan out (Apr 7, 2011)

A fig roll.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Chicken Salad.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Wicked Variety Bucket from KFC :drose

#TeamFat


----------



## 2 Ton 21 (Dec 28, 2011)

The souls of my enemies!

No wait I forgot. I had a bag of chips an hour ago. So some chips.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

House Blackbeard said:


> Wicked Variety Bucket from KFC :drose
> 
> [URL=http://www.wrestlingforum.com/usertag.php?do=list&action=hash&hash=TeamFat]#TeamFat [/URL]


I'd be disappointed if Scott Steiner wasn't the leader of #TeamFat .


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Left over beef Stroganoff and a blueberry muffin.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Some bologna.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Chrome said:


> I'd be disappointed if Scott Steiner wasn't the leader of [URL=http://www.wrestlingforum.com/usertag.php?do=list&action=hash&hash=TeamFat]#TeamFat [/URL] .


The leader of #TeamFat is Fat Mac.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

House Blackbeard said:


> The leader of #TeamFat is Fat Mac.


He was doing an excellent job of cultivating mass.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Crunchy nut cornflakes.


----------



## Trublez (Apr 10, 2013)

Chicken salad sandwich, an apple and some hot cross buns.


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life (May 3, 2013)

Just this minute finished :










And now I'm about to get a yoghurt :


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Gonna make a trip to Mark Henry's favourite fast food chicken joint by the name of KFC. :HHH2

That Twister Wrap. :trips5


----------



## LegendofBaseball (Apr 22, 2007)

*Homemade raspeberries/strawberries muffin*


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Far too many healthy snacks being eaten in this thread, y'all need to do your part to keep up the wrestling fan stereotype!


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Big red smokey dogs


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

I had breakfast for dinner.


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

Chicken patty sandwich, green peas and rice.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Meatloaf. Not too shabby.


----------



## Shagz (Sep 24, 2014)

Chicken burger and Vanilla Ice Cream in a cone.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Start cereal.


----------



## Trublez (Apr 10, 2013)

Maple and pecan crisp cereal and some orange juice. This thread is a great way to increase your post count.


----------



## Oui Monsieur-hehe (Dec 9, 2014)

Just got back from a restaurant. 

For main: Crispy skin salmon with herbed mash and green beans









For dessert: Lemon tart


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

Garlic bread. Eating it right now. It's one of my favorite things to eat.


----------



## I Came To Play (Jul 18, 2012)

I had a bowl of nails for breakfast... without any milk.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

leftover mealoaf and a banana nut muffin. Truly this era's new Breakfast of Champions.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Chili cheeseburger


----------



## Shagz (Sep 24, 2014)

Chicken burger


----------



## Crocodile Shoes (Apr 26, 2015)

My Grandmother's left leg.


----------



## Addychu (Nov 26, 2014)

Chinese last night... Hong Kong chicken, crispy chilli beef, crisp seaweed, plain chow mein and alot of sweet and sour sauce, mmm!

Im with my sister. ;]


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Start cereal.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Mac & Cheese and hotdogs for dinner last night.


----------



## Oui Monsieur-hehe (Dec 9, 2014)

The jelly popping candy beanies.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Some homemade sticky BBQ ribs.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Spaghetti for dinner, although it is only 3:05pm here.


----------



## chantela94 (Apr 5, 2015)

Spaghettaaaayyy


----------



## RCSheppy (Nov 13, 2013)

a 12'' Subway Melt. It was glorious


----------



## Addychu (Nov 26, 2014)

Pizzzzzzzzza, salad.... PIZZAAAA, wedges, chicken bites, salted caramel pudding, garlic bread, now I feel like death.


----------



## RCSheppy (Nov 13, 2013)

Pumped to eat at Gordon Ramsay Steak next week in Vegas!


----------



## Shagz (Sep 24, 2014)

Dinner: BBQ Chicken Pizza + Pepperoni Pizza from the local Pizza joint.
Breakfast: Wheet Bix


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Weetabix.


----------



## Becky (Apr 26, 2013)

I had a caramel digestive with my morning coffee at the office, since the fruit box was fucking empty.


----------



## -Sambo Italiano- (Jan 3, 2007)

Jacket potatos with tuna and sweetcorn. Can't get enough of it at the moment.


----------



## Lil Mark (Jan 14, 2014)

The other half of my Subway footlong. Gotta love chipotle.


----------



## BORT (Oct 5, 2009)




----------



## Addychu (Nov 26, 2014)

Left over pizza and cottage cheese... lol!


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

An apple.


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

Half a bowl of oatmeal and a slice of ham.







Yup.


----------



## CoolGuy45 (Apr 30, 2015)

Food /thread


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

CoolGuy45 said:


> Food /thread


It is not always necessarily food though :curry2


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

A peanut butter cornetto :homer


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

A nice big bowl of spaghetti and meatballs.



Zico said:


> A peanut butter cornetto :homer


SEVEN HELLS! You've now ruined Cornetto's for me :cry


----------



## Iriquiz (Jul 16, 2013)

Ramen
chicken dippers
chips
bbq burger


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

House Blackbeard said:


> A nice big bowl of spaghetti and meatballs.
> 
> 
> 
> SEVEN HELLS! You've now ruined Cornetto's for me :cry


PB Cornetto's are probably my favourite type of Cornetto right now :banderas


----------



## Iriquiz (Jul 16, 2013)

Zico said:


> PB Cornetto's are probably my favourite type of Cornetto right now :banderas


Wait? peanutbutter cornetto? why does such a thing exist?


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Iriquiz said:


> Wait? peanutbutter cornetto? why does such a thing exist?


Yup








:yum:


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Chicken sandwich.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Zico said:


>


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

I just had a cream cracker with cheese, cause I want to have bad dreams obviously lol. Nah i was lightheaded and cheese always helps that shit.


----------



## Shagz (Sep 24, 2014)

*PIZZA!*


----------



## Oui Monsieur-hehe (Dec 9, 2014)

I know a lot people wouldn't find this delish, but omg I just relish it!


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

A chef salad.


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

Popcorn at the movie theater tonight when my dad and I went to see the new Avengers movie.


----------



## Shagz (Sep 24, 2014)

*IRON MAN FOOD BITCH!*


----------



## Captain Edd (Dec 14, 2011)

Caught fish, killed fish, ate fish. Will use the head as bait for birds, might eat bird tonight if a nice fat one comes flying by.


----------



## mrwweuniverse (Nov 21, 2011)

Corn Dog with barbecue sauce as a dip.


----------



## Addychu (Nov 26, 2014)

Oui Monsieur-hehe said:


> I know a lot people wouldn't find this delish, but omg I just relish it!


Mmm don't worry, I love bran flakes.

I had this last night.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Toast.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

some midnight meatloaf


----------



## Drago (Jul 29, 2014)

Cottage cheese with dark bread.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

A tuna mayo sandwich for lunch :yum:


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Chicken salad.


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

A Chorizo Breakfast Burrito


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Southern Fried Chicken Bites.

:homer


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

_*Spaghetti*_


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

CJ said:


> Toast.








Blueberry muffin, not to be confused with a blue waffle :shocked:


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

It's kinda fascinating how this thread has taken off.

And in saying that I am just about to make myself a cheese and ham toastie


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Kitkat.



House Blackbeard said:


> It's kinda fascinating how this thread has taken off.
> 
> And in saying that I am just about to make myself a cheese and ham toastie


People like food :shrug

Cheese & ham :homer


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

CJ said:


> Kitkat.
> 
> 
> People like food :shrug
> ...


I don't need to eat. I am sated by all the wonderful posters on this hallowed forum.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

IDONTSHIV said:


> I don't need to eat. I am sated by all the wonderful posters on this hallowed forum.


Have a snickers Shiv


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

I am about to eat a heaping helping of sugar free maple oatmeal. Such is my diabetic life.


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Wife and I stopped by a local ice cream place that we hadn't been to before and I had a hot fudge cake sundae.



Only they forgot to put the hot fudge on it :mj2


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

A Double cheeseburger from Mickey D's.


----------



## Oui Monsieur-hehe (Dec 9, 2014)

Nando's. Overrated and overpriced garbage.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Start cereal.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

can of chili and a blueberry muffin


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Grilled chicken sandwich with lettuce and honey mustard from Chili's.


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Tried a place tonight that was on the show "Bar Rescue" and had a burger with Irish Stout cheddar and Guinness braised onions (in addition to other toppings). Was delicious.

Capped the meal off by splitting a German Chocolate martini with the wife. A nice night out.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

A salad.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Crunchy nut cornflakes.


----------



## Oui Monsieur-hehe (Dec 9, 2014)

Gravy infused pulled pork burger with lettuce, cheese, mayonnaise and without the tomato. Delish.


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Scrambled eggs with cheese and buttered toast with Vegemite.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Strawberry cheesecake.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

oatmeal and a left over nacho.


----------



## Addychu (Nov 26, 2014)

Protein yogurt and some chocolate.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Chicken Curry, Fried Rice, Cantonese Spring Rolls and Prawn Crackers :yum:


----------



## Addychu (Nov 26, 2014)

I'm feeling sick sadly but probably chicken nom.


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

Kushari.


----------



## Shagz (Sep 24, 2014)

McDonald's Big Mac Meal
Pizza
Beef Stew


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Shagz said:


> McDonald's Big Mac Meal
> Pizza
> Beef Stew


At the same time????????????


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

I had Chili beans.


----------



## Shagz (Sep 24, 2014)

House Blackbeard said:


> At the same time????????????


No those are my past 3 dinners.

I've just eaten a mars bar and a vegemite & cheese roll.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Shagz said:


> No those are my past 3 dinners.
> 
> I've just eaten a mars bar and a vegemite & cheese roll.


That's how I read it like you were behind on telling from the past meals.


----------



## Achilles (Feb 27, 2014)

Baklava.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Green beans.


----------



## Oui Monsieur-hehe (Dec 9, 2014)

Scottish fudge from Spain.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Start cereal.


----------



## Addychu (Nov 26, 2014)

Oui Monsieur-hehe said:


> Scottish fudge from Spain.


That looks so good. I've not eaten yet, maybe a nice subway...


----------



## Tavernicus (Aug 27, 2014)

Roast pork, potatoes, peas and carrots -- can't go wrong.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Chicken Salad :yum:


----------



## AmbroseWyatt (Apr 3, 2015)

My little sister's vagina.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Leftover Jumbo Jack from Jack in the Box and a blueberry muffin


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

A fish finger sandwich with ketchup :yum:


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Chili dogs


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Totally Turtle ice cream from a place called Sprinkles.

Vanilla ice cream, cashews, caramel, and pieces of fudge brownies :yum:


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Chicken tenders and Pepperoni.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Toast with honey.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Pancakes wrapped around breakfast sausage


----------



## GAD247 (Jul 9, 2014)

A-C-P said:


> Pancakes wrapped around breakfast sausage


bama4



Chalupa's from Taco Bell. I've made better choices...


----------



## Addychu (Nov 26, 2014)

Yesterday I had vegetables with meat... alot of meat, in a restaurant with guys walking around with 15 different meats, it was gooooooood!


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

GAD247 said:


> bama4
> 
> 
> 
> *Chalupa's from Taco Bell.* I've made better choices...












Went to the local authentic taco (mexican food) cafe for lunch

Had Carnitas Tacos :homer


----------



## Trublez (Apr 10, 2013)

Tuna salad sandwich, some chocolate chip digestives and Haribo supermixes all washed down with some white grape & blackberry flavoured sparkling water. :rollins


----------



## Genking48 (Feb 3, 2009)

Rice and meatballs with curry sauce


----------



## brandiexoxo (Nov 1, 2011)

Coconut chicken salad. It is so good!


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

A shortcake biscuit.



Bigby Wolf said:


> all washed down with some white grape & blackberry flavoured sparkling water. :rollins


From Tesco right? :cool2


----------



## Trublez (Apr 10, 2013)

Nostalgia said:


> A shortcake biscuit.
> 
> 
> 
> From Tesco right? :cool2


Yep. :lol

And welcome back, btw. I used to be called "Trublez" if you still remember me? :mj2


----------



## blackholeson (Oct 3, 2014)

The Wings of an Angel. They were heavenly.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

I ate french fries.


----------



## Oui Monsieur-hehe (Dec 9, 2014)

Made some sloppy joes.


----------



## Mister Abigail (May 22, 2014)

Oui Monsieur-hehe said:


> Made some sloppy joes.


They'd look good all over my shirt.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Bacon sandwich.


----------



## Addychu (Nov 26, 2014)

Sconeeeeees.


----------



## Captain Edd (Dec 14, 2011)

Meat
Wish I knew what it was, found it at the bottom of the freezer and tasted kinda funny.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Apple.


----------



## Paul Rudd (Oct 23, 2010)




----------



## nwoblack/white (Apr 14, 2006)

Egg and steak sandwich from subway with a ton of jalapenos.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

A Jelly Doughnut


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

sausage, beans, eggs and a roll


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

homemade shortbread ... i've been handy today lol.


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

Popcorn.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Fish & chips :yum:


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Chicken pot pie Hot Pockets, and leftover bacon cheddar bread from Jungle Jim's.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Roast Chicken, Mashed Potatoes and Gravy :yum:


----------



## Ygor (Jul 19, 2013)

A Jack In The Box Meat Lovers Breakfast Burrito


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Pizza


----------



## Brandough (Mar 16, 2014)

Chinese food


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Spanish rice and some whole kernel corn.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Weetabix.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Dried cranberries.


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

An entire box of French Toast Crunch cereal.

It's cheat day, baby!!!! It's gonna be a good day!


----------



## Shagz (Sep 24, 2014)

Supermarket beef patty burgers.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

A Chili cheeseburger.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Wendy's triple cheeseburger and a blueberry muffin


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Cereal.

Special K Cinnamon Pecan


----------



## Oui Monsieur-hehe (Dec 9, 2014)

Toasted roll with vegemite.


----------



## Achilles (Feb 27, 2014)

Latkes.


----------



## Oui Monsieur-hehe (Dec 9, 2014)

IDONTSHIV said:


> Wendy's triple cheeseburger and a blueberry muffin


That doesn't sound diabetes friendly.


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

Griot.


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Chef Boyardee Italian Sausage Mega Stuffed Ravioli


----------



## siam baba (Apr 17, 2013)

sucuk (turkish sausage) with bread and mustard


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

just tried some pigeon pie


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Oui Monsieur-hehe said:


> That doesn't sound diabetes friendly.



I had similar thoughts, but I rationalized it with that I've done so well since last 
August, that i wouldn't be terrible if I indulged myself a little. Still haven't had a soda since then, which was my biggest problem before I cut out most of the sugars in my diet.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Toast with dairylea.


----------



## lamepunkmark (Sep 21, 2013)

Goulash


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

Pancakes with kiwi (the fruit).


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Frosted Flakes :homer


----------



## Trublez (Apr 10, 2013)

Tuna and cheese sandwich.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Hot dog with ketchup.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

sugar free oatmeal


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Pepperoni Pizza


----------



## Addychu (Nov 26, 2014)

I would love Nandos... :/


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Had an Izzy's Famous Reuben with Potato Pancake for dinner :durant3


----------



## Overcomer (Jan 15, 2015)

I just ate a mango and part of some Milka chocolate I had left over.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Rib eye steak and part of a leftover Mexican pizza.


----------



## Achilles (Feb 27, 2014)

Potato salad.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Pizza.


----------



## -Sambo Italiano- (Jan 3, 2007)

Chicken and sweetcorn with potatos and french dressing. Brought the left overs to work as well :mark:


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Chicken fillet burger.


----------



## Addychu (Nov 26, 2014)

Salted Caramel Popcorn for breakfast...


----------



## Millsybeast (Mar 21, 2013)

Two Hoisin Duck Raps. Mmmmmm.


----------



## FalseKing2 (May 10, 2015)

A ban.


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

Molokhia with rice.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Omelette.


----------



## Oui Monsieur-hehe (Dec 9, 2014)

Leftover chicken and pesto spaghetti. Really just picking the chicken out though.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

BBQ ribs, BBQ beans and mac & cheese from Dickey's :homer


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

McChicken and a double cheeseburger


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

A taco salad.


----------



## Shagz (Sep 24, 2014)

Spaghetti Bolognese


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

breast chicken bites in a roll with wholegrain french mustard, lettuce, tomato, onion, cheese, sour cream.


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Currently munching on some Keebler Fudge Stripes.


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

drunk as fucvk munchin on some pork fried rice :lenny5


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Start cereal.


----------



## FalseKing2 (May 10, 2015)

ur moms pus


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Ramen noodles. I am lazy today.


----------



## Trublez (Apr 10, 2013)

A Packet of Doritos and some choco chip digestives.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Bacon :yum:


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Tacos


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Pepperoni Pizza.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

I ate two cheeseburgers when I woke up and I am about to throw down a taco salad in a little while.


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Currently snacking on










:dance


----------



## TheMuta Scale (May 12, 2015)

Fuckin' frosties cereal bars.


----------



## SonnenChael (Feb 10, 2015)

Hazelnut choco cookies.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Chicken sandwich.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Had spicy chili for breakfast.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Cheese on toast.


----------



## gabrielcev (Aug 23, 2014)

Spaghetti and homemade meatballs and a cup of dark coffee.


----------



## Addychu (Nov 26, 2014)

Chocolate... Milk Tray, my boyfriends mum bought me some home. <3


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Lentil Quinoa Bowl with Cage-Free Egg from Panera Bread


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

I got confused and ate some parsley.


----------



## ONEWAY (Jan 27, 2014)

spaghetti dinner with meat balls, side salad and garlic bread from a local pizzaria


----------



## blackholeson (Oct 3, 2014)

The souls of the innocent.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Bacon :yum:


----------



## RenegadexParagon (Jan 6, 2013)

I just had a nice ham and cheese omelette.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Lion bar.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Oatmeal with bacon, eggs, and a biscuit.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Chicken soup.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Spaghetti Carbonara :homer


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

had tri tip steak and macaroni and cheese that my younger brother's fiancee made. Damn good.


----------



## -Sambo Italiano- (Jan 3, 2007)

Spag bol made in my slow cooker. Awwwwwwww yeah.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Jalapeno hot chili :yum:


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Steak burger :yum:


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Just had some macaroni and cheese and baken beans while tryng to pos and watch tv too.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Starwberry yogurt. 



IDONTSHIV said:


> Just had some macaroni and cheese and baken beans while tryng to pos and watch tv too.


That multitasking :banderas


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Cheetos and some Reese's Pieces. :drose


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Sugar puffs :shrug


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

The Breakfast of Champions, not Wheaties - a piece of leftover pizza, a blueberry muffin and one bite out of a cherry pie.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Roast chicken 



IDONTSHIV said:


> The Breakfast of Champions, not Wheaties - a piece of leftover pizza, a blueberry muffin and one bite out of a cherry pie.


Start cereal is the breakfast of Champions :yes


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

CJ said:


> Roast chicken
> 
> 
> 
> Start cereal is the breakfast of Champions :yes


In the U.S. was called The Breakfast if Champions so they started putting sports figures like Bruce Jenner on the box.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Spicy Chinese Chicken with Noodles :yum:


----------



## 777 (Feb 24, 2011)

Does coffee and cigarettes count as food?

I'm about to upgrade to beer.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

IDONTSHIV said:


> In the U.S. was called The Breakfast if Champions so they started putting sports figures like Bruce Jenner on the box.


I googled that :gameover



House Blackbeard said:


> Spicy Chinese Chicken with Noodles :yum:


Is that a fancy way of saying pot noodle 8*D


----------



## kendoo (Oct 23, 2012)

Cheese pizza (2 for 4pound from asda can't really grumble with that)
Spicy hot wings and plain wings.


----------



## Shagz (Sep 24, 2014)

Good 'Ol Aussie Sanga!


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Buttered cinnamon toast flavored popcorn


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Grilled hamburger and hot dog for dinner. :mark:


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

A Grilled chicken salad and french fries for dinner.


----------



## Shagz (Sep 24, 2014)

Zayniac said:


> A Grilled chicken salad and french fries for dinner.


You sure do eat a shit load of chicken.


----------



## Oui Monsieur-hehe (Dec 9, 2014)

I don't like popcorn, but I gotta say, it was delish!


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

An apple


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

CJ said:


> Is that a fancy way of saying pot noodle 8*D


How dare you, I would never lower myself to eat that plebeian dish :tripsscust

Mirco Noodle's though 8*D


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Bacon sandwich :yum:



House Blackbeard said:


> How dare you, I would never lower myself to eat that plebeian dish :tripsscust
> 
> Mirco Noodle's though 8*D


:lmao

Chicken & Mushroom after I get rid of all that nasty sweetcorn :mckinney


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

CJ said:


> :lmao
> 
> Chicken & Mushroom after I get rid of all that nasty sweetcorn :mckinney


Mushroom's ugh gross :jay that's almost as nasty as Peanut Butter.

It's all about the Chicken Micro Noodles :vince This badboy got me through high school lunch times


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

House Blackbeard said:


> Mushroom's ugh gross :jay that's almost as nasty as Peanut Butter.
> 
> It's all about the Chicken Micro Noodles :vince This badboy got me through high school lunch times


Going to the local chippy & getting diced chicken & gravy chip during school lunchtimes :banderas


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

:damn I wish I went to your school.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

A slice of key lime pie. kada


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

House Blackbeard said:


> :damn I wish I went to your school.


You've never mitched off up town during lunch :confused


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

CJ said:


> You've never mitched off up town during lunch :confused


I did go to the local chippy a couple times for lunch, it was a bit of a trek though so I just couldn't be arsed going back :lol

It was mostly sausage rolls and micro noodles for lunch, can't complain since they usually hit the spot. I use to buy Maltesers but it would always make me poop during class, had to abandon them quickly


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

House Blackbeard said:


> I did go to the local chippy a couple times for lunch, it was a bit of a trek though so I just couldn't be arsed going back :lol
> 
> It was mostly sausage rolls and micro noodles for lunch, can't complain since they usually hit the spot. I use to buy Maltesers but it would always make me poop during class, had to abandon them quickly


10 minute leisurely walk there & back :lol

:chlol


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

2 sausage, egg, and cheese Croisanwiches....

Needed some grease this morning after foolishly starting a drinking game during the I Quite match at Payback :lol


----------



## BORT (Oct 5, 2009)

Caprese chicken sandwich from Subway and a small bag of dorritos. I eat so goddamn much at Subway that I'm sick of practically every sandwich there. The chicken Caprese sandwich is new though so I've been getting that.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Chicken salad.


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Subway seafood sub for dinner with Tyrrell's Mature Cheddar and Chives crisps.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

A sausage biscuit from Bojangles.


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

Chewing gum.


Next stop: Panera Bread sandwich and a big ass chocolate chip cookie


----------



## Shagz (Sep 24, 2014)

Zayniac said:


> A sausage biscuit from Bojangles.


No chicken?

I ate a BANANA!


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Toast with cheese spread.


----------



## tylermoxreigns (Aug 8, 2013)

Protein bar

Gotta get dat protein in bro


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*scrambled eggs and buttered toast. nomnomnomnom*


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Gyro and garlic fries :homer


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Chicken strips.


----------



## Ryan193 (Jan 30, 2012)

Pork and pickle sausage roll


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Grilled out some burgers and corn on the cob.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Ham sandwich.


----------



## KakeRock (Jul 29, 2013)

Smetana / Kebab / Red Onion / Bacon -pizza :homer


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Blew my diet out of the water today. Wendy's triple with cheese.


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

IDONTSHIV said:


> Blew my diet out of the water today. Wendy's triple with cheese.


Sometimes you just gotta let go for once. A couple days ago after finding out I was down 13 pounds I had a slice of Oreo cookie pie.

I have no regrets.


----------



## Achilles (Feb 27, 2014)

Chicken gyros.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Two double cheeseburgers from Mickey D's.


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

hazelnuts. I don't think they were all ok to eat.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

ice cream

are you okay @Yeah1993


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

Yup, few of them just tasted horrible.  And had the texture of wood.


----------



## tmocita (Mar 23, 2009)

wine gums!


----------



## Codename Bags (May 18, 2015)

I had my chicken and rice with sauteed veggies from coconut oil. Diet lyfe.


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ (Jun 19, 2012)

A bowl of Raisin Bran cereal. I eat cereal at all times of the day.












tmocita said:


> wine gums!


Sometimes I feel like I am the only person that likes those.


----------



## Shagz (Sep 24, 2014)

A Banana and a Peanut Butter Sandwich.


----------



## Shagz (Sep 24, 2014)

Pussy


----------



## Dub J (Apr 3, 2012)

Shagz said:


> Just finished eating a shitty nutella sandwich with fucking butter in it for lunch. I keep telling my dad to not put butter in it DAMMIT!


Never had nutella. I absolutely hate hazelnuts. How prominent is the taste of hazelnuts in nutella?


----------



## Shagz (Sep 24, 2014)

Dub J said:


> Never had nutella. I absolutely hate hazelnuts. How prominent is the taste of hazelnuts in nutella?


Yeah you can tast it.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Just had a piece of a DiGiorno cheese pizza just past midnight here. Diet is still failing tremendously. Gotta try harder tomorrow


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Scrambled egg & toast.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

I had Chicken Wings.......................for breakfast.










#TeamFat #TeamDiabetes #TeamHeartDisease #TeamScottishStereoType


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

House Blackbeard said:


> I had Chicken Wings.......................for breakfast.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You should regret nothing :mckinney

I hope you washed it down with some Irn-Bru


----------



## Codename Bags (May 18, 2015)

Oatmeal and Peanut Butter

Try it.


----------



## Trublez (Apr 10, 2013)

Fruit and fibre cereal.



CJ said:


> Scrambled egg & toast.


Don't you mean start cereal? :lmao


----------



## TrentBarretaFan (Nov 24, 2012)

Gołąbki (Cabbage rolls)


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Trublez said:


> Fruit and fibre cereal.


:no:



Trublez said:


> Don't you mean start cereal? :lmao


Nope. I like to mix it up sometimes  Start cereal is nice, still hasn't inspired me to take up cycling though 8*D


----------



## Trublez (Apr 10, 2013)

CJ said:


> :no:


I'm a healthy bunny. :shrug



> Nope. I like to mix it up sometimes  Start cereal is nice, still hasn't inspired me to take up cycling though 8*D


I hear ya. The same thing does get boring after a while.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Trublez said:


> I'm a healthy bunny. :shrug


Probably why you're going to outlive me according to that death clock thing that was on here a few months back :lol


----------



## Trublez (Apr 10, 2013)

CJ said:


> Probably why you're going to outlive me according to that death clock thing that was on here a few months back :lol


Actually that was a lie. I'm really not that healthy because even though I might start off with something nutritious every morning I end up stocking up on the junk food for the rest of the day. :lol


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Bowl of Frosted Flakes


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

A couple of chicken sandwiches.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

I just had a Tunnock's carmel wafer @House Blackbeard

One of Scotland's best exports :mckinney



Trublez said:


> Actually that was a lie. I'm really not that healthy because even though I might start off with something nutritious every morning I end up stocking up on the junk food for the rest of the day. :lol


I should eat more chicken salad & lay off the burgers :lol


----------



## Trublez (Apr 10, 2013)

CJ said:


> I just had a Tunnock's carmel wafer @House Blackbeard
> 
> One of Scotland's best exports :mckinney
> 
> ...


I need to lay off the potato chips/crisps, candy, biscuits and fizzy drinks.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Trublez said:


> I need to lay off the potato chips/crisps, candy, biscuits and fizzy drinks.


If I lay off them I'd probably starve :lmao I should really stop melting cheese over mccain micro chips too :chlol 

I mainly drink water. Probably the healthiest thing I do


----------



## Trublez (Apr 10, 2013)

CJ said:


> If I lay off them I'd probably starve :lmao I should really stop melting cheese over mccain micro chips too :chlol
> 
> I mainly drink water. Probably the healthiest thing I do


I drink quite a lot of water as well as fizzy drinks.
If you look at half of my diet you'd mistake me for being really healthy but if you look at the other half...

I'm quite healthy with my meals but when it comes to snacks that's another story lel.

And its funny because quite a few years ago I was proper into fitness and health but I got lazy and dropped all that once I started uni. :lol


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Trublez said:


> I drink quite a lot of water as well as fizzy drinks.
> If you look at half of my diet you'd mistake me for being really healthy but if you look at the other half...
> 
> I'm quite healthy with my meals but when it comes to snacks that's another story lel.
> ...


When my metabolism drops I'm fucked :lol


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

CJ said:


> You should regret nothing :mckinney
> 
> *I hope you washed it down with some Irn-Bru*


OF COURSE!












CJ said:


> I just had a Tunnock's carmel wafer @House Blackbeard
> 
> One of Scotland's best exports :mckinney


I really should eat them more often, they're delicious!


----------



## VIPER (Nov 29, 2014)

A doughnut from Krispy Kreme :lenny


----------



## slickg (May 12, 2015)

Dymatize ISO 100 Protein Shake Orange Creamsicle flavor


----------



## Trublez (Apr 10, 2013)

CJ said:


> When my metabolism drops I'm fucked :lol







Only a matter of time before this will apply to us.


----------



## Dub J (Apr 3, 2012)

Shagz said:


> Yeah you can tast it.


Thanks for the heads up. I will steer clear of it. lol


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)




----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Chicken & chips. I love chicken :shrug


----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)

Chicken McNuggets from McDonalds

It's unhealthy but it's so good :mj2


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Pizza


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## Addychu (Nov 26, 2014)

nom.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Cream of Wheat with Maple Syrup


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

CJ said:


>


Why does your cereal look like Space Raiders?


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

House Blackbeard said:


> Why does your cereal look like Space Raiders?


I never actually noticed that :lmao The taste though kada










:banderas


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

CJ said:


> I never actually noticed that :lmao The taste though kada
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ugh, I could kill for a packet of Pickled Onion right now :homer


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

A chicken fillet burger with lettuce


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Ham and Swiss sandwich on Rye Bread


----------



## Trublez (Apr 10, 2013)

Chicken curry with Basmati rice.


----------



## Oui Monsieur-hehe (Dec 9, 2014)

I had two boiled eggs with salt and pepper on vegemite toast. Absolutely incred'!


----------



## Oui Monsieur-hehe (Dec 9, 2014)

Bolognese with spiral pasta. It's a couple days old and was meh.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Toast with honey :yum:


----------



## Addychu (Nov 26, 2014)

Everyone's making me starving... I had raspberry sorbet, im not very well atm, so I'm having a lot of cold things ha.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Beef and Vegetable ravioli with Carbonara sauce. 

was delicious


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Rolo yogurt.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

a BLT :homer


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Addychu said:


> Everyone's making me starving... I had raspberry sorbet, im not very well atm, so I'm having a lot of cold things ha.


Hope you feel better soon! 

I had a piece of Chicago style stuffed pizza for breakfast. I am have fallen and I can't get up, now that I've blown my diet.


----------



## slickg (May 12, 2015)

Turkey Wrap


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)




----------



## Addychu (Nov 26, 2014)

Cheesy nachos pringles... mmm.



IDONTSHIV said:


> Hope you feel better soon!
> 
> I had a piece of Chicago style stuffed pizza for breakfast. I am have fallen and I can't get up, now that I've blown my diet.


Thank you, me too.. Im off to wembley tomorrow to watch a big football game, so it sucks being ill.
My muscles arent working now either, I hate being ill haha.

Oh and dont worry, im the same, I love my food tooooooooooo much!


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Leftover Mexican pizza and a crunch wrap. My doctor is going to be asking me WTF did you eat this last month.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Tayto cheese & onion crisps.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Just about to order an Indian. The question is do I have a curry, one of their burgers or go with a kebab :hmm:


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Battered fish.



House Blackbeard said:


> Just about to order an Indian. The question is do I have a curry, one of their burgers or go with a kebab :hmm:


I hope you went with the burger


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Had a chicken sandwich at work today. Pepperjack cheese, pickles and ketchup. 

Give it 7 Guy Fieris out of 10.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Homemade banana bread and homemade chicken and rice soup.



RyanPelley said:


> Had a chicken sandwich at work today. Pepperjack cheese, pickles and ketchup.
> 
> Give it 7 Guy Fieris out of 10.


10/10 food scale


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

a galaxy chocolate bar ... been bad lol.


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

It didn't burn my mouth this time!


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

CJ said:


> Battered fish.
> 
> I hope you went with the burger


I went with the curry and now it feels like someone has inflated a balloon inside my tummy.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Chicken :cudi


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Crunchy nut cornflakes.



Zayniac said:


> Chicken :cudi


It's always the right choice


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

Chicken strips.


----------



## Shagz (Sep 24, 2014)

Noodles,meat pie and peanut butter on toast.


----------



## Oui Monsieur-hehe (Dec 9, 2014)

Chocolate coated profiteroles.


----------



## Shagz (Sep 24, 2014)

Just about to have roast chicken for dinner.


----------



## Dark Paladin (Aug 23, 2014)

Turkey Steak with Peppers and Sweetcorn. 
:banderas


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Roast chicken & potatoes kada


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Two hard shelled tacos from Taco Bell for breakfast. The Decline and all of *SHIVilization* continues unabated.


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

Roasted Sea Weed :banderas


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Today I made a breakfast of hash browns, scrambled eggs, honey butter buscuits and maple sausage crumbles.
Topped with some cheddar cheese. :yum:


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Snickers.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Had some jalapeno hot chili and a blueberry muffin.


----------



## Impolite (Jun 29, 2014)

Oui Monsieur-hehe said:


> Chocolate coated profiteroles.


Dessert of kings. Lovely stuff. Last thing I had was a banana to tide me over until dinner.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

A salad.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Some toast with honey.


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Cut up a couple apples. Ate with a little peanut butter. There are worse snacks...


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Meat pizza.


----------



## Oui Monsieur-hehe (Dec 9, 2014)

Homemade chicken soup. I made it this morning and left it in the slow cooker for 8 hours. The chicken was incredibly tender. Delish!

(This isn't a photo of_ my_ soup, but looks similar)


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

Pizza. With A LOT of cheese. I love cheese.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Peanut Lion bar.


----------



## wagnike2 (Jan 11, 2009)

Hot wings.


----------



## Dark Paladin (Aug 23, 2014)

Subway Club Salad with Strawberry Onken Yogurt.
:banderas


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

CJ said:


> *Peanut* Lion bar.


:krillin2 Why would someone want to ruin a perfectly good Lion Bar like that?


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

House Blackbeard said:


> :krillin2 Why would someone want to ruin a perfectly good Lion Bar like that?


Gotta agree. Normal Lion bars are so much better.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

CJ said:


> Gotta agree. Normal Lion bars are so much better.


Peanut style candy bars are a blight on humanity. We must rally together and put an end to this at once! :thecause


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

CJ said:


> Gotta agree. Normal Lion bars are so much better.


You ain't lyin'.

I hada blueberry muffin and some water, so fa.


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Iced cinnamon rolls for breakfast


----------



## Addychu (Nov 26, 2014)

I bought a sandwich, so it had 3 different ones, sausage and egg, egg and bacon and then a 2 cheese one, was very very yummy!


----------



## Tiger Driver '91 (May 25, 2015)

made a toasted fluffer nutter sandwich and had a big ass bag of hot cheetos too.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

I just had a turkey sub as I try to right my dietary ship.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Cabbage and baked beans.


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

:dance


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

A nice, thick, phallic-shaped banana.


----------



## Oui Monsieur-hehe (Dec 9, 2014)

Homemade chocolate cake. I'm a sweet tooth.


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

a deer burger with tomatoes and onions bama4


----------



## Oui Monsieur-hehe (Dec 9, 2014)

A buttery chocolate chip cookie.

It wasn't at all like this one but, my goodness, I do love the look of this one!


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

A bunch of apples.


----------



## Oui Monsieur-hehe (Dec 9, 2014)

Not food but, whatevs. It has only 7 calories per 250ml. Plus, it is delicious!


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Weetabix.


----------



## Dargz (May 20, 2015)

Vegemite Scroll \m/


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Ham and cheese sub.


----------



## From Death Valley (Jan 27, 2015)

A Philly Cheese Steak with Cheese fries and ketchup.

And a can of Arizona Fruit Punch.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

_*Apple Pie*_


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Oatmeal with blueberries


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Chicken salad :yum:


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Strawberry Cornetto.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Pork Chops, Mash Potatoes, Fried Onions and Gravy :homer

And I plan to have some Cookies & Cream Ice Cream for desert :yum:


----------



## tylermoxreigns (Aug 8, 2013)

Fuck sake so jealous of everyone in this place that is eating dessert. I had Turkey and veg and you guessed it.... NO DESSERT! FML :side:


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

a scrumptious PB and jelly sandwich to spite @House Blackbeard, and a mcintosh apple to spite absolutely no one.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Fried Bologna Sandwich


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

DAMN SKIPPY said:


> a scrumptious PB and jelly sandwich to spite @House Blackbeard


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

I had vegetables.


----------



## wagnike2 (Jan 11, 2009)

Leftover bacon from BLTS earlier.


----------



## Stephen90 (Mar 31, 2015)

Taco bell on my way home from work


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Turkey Tetrazzini. Some bread. And a glass of water.


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ (Jun 19, 2012)

Chilled Peach Slices. 

:moyes1

Chilled Fruit is the best.


----------



## Oui Monsieur-hehe (Dec 9, 2014)

A brownie at the museum.


----------



## Shagz (Sep 24, 2014)

Oui Monsieur-hehe said:


> A brownie at the museum.


lol your all ways eating nice cake stuff.

I ate a pack of Cheese Supreme CC's


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

barbecue chicken and a little potato salad.


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

House Blackbeard said:


> Pork Chops, Mash Potatoes, Fried Onions and Gravy :homer
> 
> And I plan to have some Cookies & Cream Ice Cream for desert :yum:


This is what I had for dinner... :enzo


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

i got drunk and made burritos. life is good.


----------



## Oui Monsieur-hehe (Dec 9, 2014)

Vegemite toast for dinner.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Toast with dairylea.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Reduced sugar oatmeal as I try to climb out of the hole I created for myself by going on a fast food binge.


----------



## lightfm (Aug 2, 2011)

Cereal


----------



## Drago (Jul 29, 2014)

Polish white borscht with sausage and hardboiled eggs, such a tasty soup.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Roast beef sandwich :yum:


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Soul Cat said:


> This is what I had for dinner... :enzo


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Chicken Parm Sandwich


----------



## Addychu (Nov 26, 2014)

Toast... With butter... one with cheese and one with jam. (I toasted 2 rolls)

NOMMMY.



CJ said:


> Roast beef sandwich :yum:


You like your bread aye?  I hope it was brown bread aha.


----------



## Oda Nobunaga (Jun 12, 2006)

Chicken Empanada.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Addychu said:


> Toast... With butter... one with cheese and one with jam. (I toasted 2 rolls)
> 
> NOMMMY.
> 
> ...


Aye.

Brown bread :tripsscust


----------



## Addychu (Nov 26, 2014)

CJ said:


> Aye.
> 
> Brown bread :tripsscust


Yes... I hate white bread, unless it's french bread, mmmm!


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Addychu said:


> Yes... I hate white bread, unless it's french bread, mmmm!


I'm not really a fan of brown bread, unless I'm desperate :lol


----------



## Flux (Sep 4, 2010)

best crisps ever.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Homemade leftover stir-fry. mmmmmmmmmmmmmmm nomnomnomnomnom*


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

CJ said:


> Toast with dairylea.


For a minute there I thought you wrote toast with diarrhea :lol


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

House Blackbeard said:


> For a minute there I thought you wrote toast with diarrhea :lol


:bryanlol


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

I just ate some humble pie. I assumed the TNA news was fraudulent, but it's true and that humble pie went down rather well.


----------



## Oui Monsieur-hehe (Dec 9, 2014)

Jam cookies.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Jimboy's Tacos: their super burrito w/ground beef. Just when I thought I was out, fast food pulls me back in.


----------



## wagnike2 (Jan 11, 2009)

A shrimp cocktail, and two tacos.


----------



## PrettyPincessOrton (May 28, 2015)

Fried chicken and that shit was good as hell.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Tex Mex Nachos


----------



## Oui Monsieur-hehe (Dec 9, 2014)

Mint slice cookie.


----------



## Mark_Show-Off96 (Jun 14, 2014)




----------



## Oui Monsieur-hehe (Dec 9, 2014)

Turkey sandwich.

Something savoury for a change. :shrug


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

More potato chips.


----------



## 'Road Dogg' Jesse James (Aug 13, 2014)

A slice of pineapple and some strawberries.


----------



## Oui Monsieur-hehe (Dec 9, 2014)

Just made some choc-chip cookies! Deliciousssssssssssssssss!


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Tayto prawn cocktail flavor crisps :yum:


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Pork Chops and Cheesy Mashed Potatoes


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

I had a Cheese Ploughman's baguette, a bag of Doritos and a Ribena. £3 Sainsbury's meal deal. Bargain.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Beef lasagna.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

Home-made Croissant sandwiches. Contents: Pillsbury Crescents, Deli Chipotle chicken, some butter and pepper-jack cheese. Pretty good combo.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

BBQ pork ribs


----------



## Addychu (Nov 26, 2014)

Nandos... Seriously im addicted.

OH AND IT WAS FREE!


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

A slice of Shrimp Scampi pizza from Pats. 

Washed it down with some good old Canda Dry :yum:


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## Brandough (Mar 16, 2014)

A fish sammich


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

I had a can of chili and a blueberry muffin.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

A sandwich from Mickey D's.


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

chicken quesadilla


----------



## Oui Monsieur-hehe (Dec 9, 2014)

*Breakfast:* Brioche Bun with egg, bacon, relish, cheese, avocado and hash browns on the side.










*Lunch:* Cherry ripe mud cake.










*Dinner:* I made roast chicken with crispy potatoes. Sensational.


----------



## From Death Valley (Jan 27, 2015)

Grilled chicken stromboli with green peppers and mushrooms


----------



## henery (May 26, 2015)

Kebabs.


----------



## Addychu (Nov 26, 2014)

Toast with butter.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Ham & cheese omelette.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Cornflakes and an apple.

Plain cornflakes are oddly satisfying.


----------



## slickg (May 12, 2015)

Dymatize ISO 100 Birthday Cake flavored protein shake...yummy in my tummy.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Pork Chili Verde Enchiladas :homer


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Rib 'N' Saucy flavor Nik Naks :homer


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

*Frosted Flakes*


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Biblet2014 (Jul 11, 2014)

A Jimmy Dean Sausage Egg and Cheese Crosaunt.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

White chocolate crunch bar :shrug


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Some Doritos.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

currently am eating a blueberry muffin.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Pizza


----------



## Oui Monsieur-hehe (Dec 9, 2014)

Just made carrot cake and had a slice. Surpassed my expectations, delish!


----------



## Oui Monsieur-hehe (Dec 9, 2014)

I made lamb shanks with herbed mash.


----------



## Trublez (Apr 10, 2013)

Nearly the whole pack as well. I really need to start being more healthy. :mj2


----------



## Oui Monsieur-hehe (Dec 9, 2014)

Trublez said:


> Nearly the whole pack as well. I really need to start being more healthy. :mj2


:ti Drug addict.


----------



## Trublez (Apr 10, 2013)

Oui Monsieur-hehe said:


> :ti Drug addict.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Just had a partial steak something from Taco Bell. My brother has about half of it left and tossed me a bone. It was pretty good, whatever it was.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Went to dinner with my parents and daughter tonight. Got the country fried steak, mashed potatoes and gravy, a salad with ranch. Delicious!


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Start cereal with skimmed milk.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

*Oatmeal*


----------



## Addychu (Nov 26, 2014)

Crisps for breakfast... Oh and after the gym. :shrug


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

A banana


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

McCoys thai sweet chicken flavor.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Going to eat some oatmeal and a blueberry muffin before I leave the casa and do some errands.


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

Bananas.


----------



## Addychu (Nov 26, 2014)

Gandhi said:


> Bananas.


But how many? one, two... THREE?


----------



## NotGuilty (Apr 6, 2015)

Addychu said:


> But how many? one, two... THREE?


how many do you enjoy :wink2:






i had some meh chicken and fries for lunch


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

I chewed on a lowfat Addy...err bluberry muffin. Very satisfying.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Chicken strips in gravy :banderas



IDONTSHIV said:


> I chewed on a lowfat Addy...err bluberry muffin. Very satisfying.


:chlol


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

Addychu said:


> But how many? one, two... THREE?


I don't actually remember, I think it was 5.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Sticky BBQ Chicken Wings. Too many though, now I feel like....


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Footlong Hot Pastrami from Subway. :mark:


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Chicken Nuggets


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Strawberry cheesecake


----------



## Oui Monsieur-hehe (Dec 9, 2014)

Tonight I am going to a fancy French restaurant, I'll be sure to keep you updated on what I have. I'm positive you will all be waiting eagerly.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Tri tip steak and macaroni salad with some baked beans too. Pretty damn good!


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ (Jun 19, 2012)

"Kalamaria Dinner"

Kalamari with Lemon and Tzatziki, Rice Pilaf, Roast Potatoes & Greek Salad. 

Also Pepperoncini peppers on the side.

:moyes1


----------



## Oui Monsieur-hehe (Dec 9, 2014)

CHAMPviaDQ said:


> "Kalamaria Dinner"
> 
> Kalamari with Lemon and Tzatziki, Rice Pilaf, Roast Potatoes & Greek Salad.
> 
> ...


omg Do they spell calamari with a 'k' in America? As in calamari the squid.


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ (Jun 19, 2012)

That's just how the restaurant spells it, that is the menu description. Maybe they're Mortal Kombat fans. 

Also it's in Canada.


----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)

2 Original Chicken Sandwiches from Burger King 

:homer


----------



## Oui Monsieur-hehe (Dec 9, 2014)

Okay, I'm back from the French Restaurant!

*Entree:* Soupe à l'oignon (French Onion Soup)









*Main Course:* Boeuf à la Bourguignonne en croûte (Beef Bourguignon)









*Dessert: *Tarte Tatin (Warm apple and caramel tart served with Calvados scented ice-cream)


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

Frozen raspberry bar.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Cinnamon crunch muffin at 3 am.


----------



## Oui Monsieur-hehe (Dec 9, 2014)

IDONTSHIV said:


> Cinnamon crunch muffin at 3 am.


You love a bloody muffin!


----------



## GothicBohemian (May 26, 2012)

Something I LOVE but that I suspect most of you aren’t familiar with:

FIDDLEHEADS!







It’s Fiddlehead season, and these ferns are picked while still in their curled state. They grow in the wild in New Brunswick so you can buy the at the market, the grocery store, out of the back of some guy’s truck parked in a mall parking lot (we sell a lot of stuff this way down here, like lobster and smelts and such) or you can pick ‘em yourself in wooded spots off the side of the highways.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Bacon & cheese toastie :shrug


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

GothicBohemian said:


> Something I LOVE but that I suspect most of you aren’t familiar with:
> 
> FIDDLEHEADS!
> 
> ...



The hell is a fiddlehead? Looks like avocado mated with green peppers.


----------



## GothicBohemian (May 26, 2012)

It's an unfurled fern. If left to grow it would look something like this:








and a field of them like this:









We eat some odd things on the east coast, like Fiddleheads and Dulse (dried seaweed).


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

That's a Dr. Seuss plant. :woah

Anyhoo, I just had an apple.


----------



## NotGuilty (Apr 6, 2015)

i had Dunkins and a energy drink on the way to work. nothing fancy


----------



## Oui Monsieur-hehe (Dec 9, 2014)

NotGuilty said:


> i had Dunkins and a energy drink on the way to work. nothing fancy


omg please don't drink energy drinks, they're soooo dangerous!


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Oui Monsieur-hehe said:


> omg please don't drink energy drinks, they're soooo dangerous!


But they taste so good :mark:


----------



## Oui Monsieur-hehe (Dec 9, 2014)

CJ said:


> But they taste so good :mark:


Please, I'm really passionate about this. I'm usually a light hearted and humourous gal but, I can't joke about this. They kill people and they destroy your insides. They're worse than soft drinks and worse than alcohol.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Oui Monsieur-hehe said:


> Please, I'm really passionate about this. I'm usually a light hearted and humourous gal but, I can't joke about this. They kill people and they destroy your insides. They're worse than soft drinks and worse than alcohol.


It's okay, I mostly just drink water anyways :shrug


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

GothicBohemian said:


> Something I LOVE but that I suspect most of you aren’t familiar with:
> 
> FIDDLEHEADS!
> 
> ...


I ate a bunch of these in Boston over a decade ago, and they hailed from New Brunswick in Canada. Excellent!

They honestly tasted quite a bit like artichoke to me, and I consider myself a veritable artichoke connoisseur, having eaten many in and around Monterey, California where so many are grown (so delicious), haha. They are also a little bit like asparagus in texture and taste though I honestly prefer asparagus. Perhaps largely because I have conditioned myself to like asparagus whereas fiddleheads, like New Orleans alligator sausages or something of that nature, are a delicacy to me. 

From what I recall reading about fiddleheads they tend to grow most abundantly in marshes, typically near water like rivers. So cool! :mark:



Soul Cat said:


> That's a Dr. Seuss plant. :woah
> 
> Anyhoo, I just had an apple.


:lol

Interestingly I went by here as visitor message exchanges with *Soul Cat* drew out my reflecting upon my own dinner tonight: homemade beef stroganoff in a mushroom cream sauce with large chunks of portabella mushrooms and whipped garlic horseradish mashed potatoes. :mark:


----------



## NotGuilty (Apr 6, 2015)

Oui Monsieur-hehe said:


> omg please don't drink energy drinks, they're soooo dangerous!


sorry dear,
i have to be working for 12-13hrs today and im not a morning person. I also hate coffee. i dont drink any on my off days but when im on duty i have one because we have to be actively ready to respond.


----------



## Oui Monsieur-hehe (Dec 9, 2014)

@CJ @NotGuilty

I know multiple people that have died from them.


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

Alcohol can harm you. Energy drinks can harm you. Soda can harm you. Hell, even water can harm you if you drink enough. Just drink whatever you want in moderation is what I say. I used to drink energy drinks daily, but I stay away from lots of sugar and stuff now. I miss the deliciousness at times.


----------



## NotGuilty (Apr 6, 2015)

@Oui Monsieur-hehe 
yes but people die from things everyday, life is short, i drink one for work because it helps. My ex used to not let me drink them but im a free man and will do as i please now


----------



## Oui Monsieur-hehe (Dec 9, 2014)

@NotGuilty @Soul Cat It is literally like pouring chemicals down your throat. Your prerogative. :shrug


----------



## NotGuilty (Apr 6, 2015)

@Oui Monsieur-hehe 
it's 2015, everything is bad for you. :draper2


----------



## Trublez (Apr 10, 2013)

Fruit and fibre cereal.










Also used to drink this once a week but I'm not idiotic enough to consume 5 cans in one day like the morons that died from it.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Roast beef.



NotGuilty said:


> @Oui Monsieur-hehe
> it's 2015, everything is bad for you. :draper2


Exactly. Everything is bad for you these days:shrug


----------



## KakeRock (Jul 29, 2013)

Reindeer with cranberries (Y)


----------



## Addychu (Nov 26, 2014)

Pringles... Sour cream and chive


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

The good ship SHIV has been righted this morning with the return of reduced sugar oatmeal.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Fig roll.



Addychu said:


> Pringles... Sour cream and chive


:no:


----------



## Addychu (Nov 26, 2014)

CJ said:


> Fig roll.
> 
> 
> 
> :no:


Why not? They were okay, not great, not worth the stupid calories tbh.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Addychu said:


> Why not? They were okay, not great, not worth the stupid calories tbh.


They are the worst pringles imo. My sister likes them but that isn't a glowing endorsement :chlol


----------



## Addychu (Nov 26, 2014)

CJ said:


> They are the worst pringles imo. My sister likes them but that isn't a glowing endorsement :chlol


Well I had some pringles last week that were yummier and werent sour cream and chive flavour. :crying:


----------



## NotGuilty (Apr 6, 2015)

what flavor were they


----------



## tmocita (Mar 23, 2009)

egg, toast, hashbrowns ... yum!


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

CJ said:


> They are the worst pringles imo. My sister likes them but that isn't a glowing endorsement :chlol


What's your favorite kind? I tend to roll with Hot & Spicy or the BBQ ones.


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

Pizza Pringles are the best.


----------



## tylermoxreigns (Aug 8, 2013)

Sunday roast (about five hours ago for dinner)


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Blackbeard said:


> What's your favorite kind? I tend to roll with *Hot & Spicy or the BBQ ones*.


Texas BBQ & Hot & Spicy :JLC3 plus Prawn Cocktail.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

CJ said:


> Texas BBQ & Hot & Spicy :JLC3 plus Prawn Cocktail.


I didn't even know Pringles did Prawn Cocktail 8*D


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Can of chunky chili as I spared no expense for lunch.


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

IDONTSHIV said:


> Can of chunky chili as I *spared no expense* for lunch.


Shivvy is Dr. Hammond from _Jurassic Park_. Confirmed.

I'm eating beef jerky.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Blackbeard said:


> I didn't even know Pringles did Prawn Cocktail 8*D












Sharing :chlol


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

3 pieces of leftover pizza hut

even just a day old it is so much easier to tell that it's not actually food


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Soul Cat said:


> Shivvy is Dr. Hammond from _Jurassic Park_. Confirmed.
> 
> I'm eating beef jerky.


Hey, the price of a can of chili has skyrocketed recently. I had to pay almost 30 cents more for the same product. It's a chili con carne conspiracy. Added some hot sauce to spice it up a little. About to eat another muffin.


----------



## Addychu (Nov 26, 2014)

Im getting a nice mc donalds... Double quarter pounder only cheese... BBQ fries and a nice large coke without ice. :thumbsup

Yes ive had a rough few days, been eating alittle bad. :shrug


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

A peanut butter & jelly sandwich, @Blackbeard's favorite.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Addychu said:


> Im getting a nice mc donalds... Double quarter pounder only cheese... BBQ fries and a nice large coke without ice. :thumbsup
> 
> Yes ive had a rough few days, been eating alittle bad. :shrug


Hmm, only cheese; Does that leave the burger as a whole a bit dry? My local McDonalds tend to have overcooked, dry food where ketchup is really needed. Just wondering!


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Addychu said:


> Im getting a nice mc donalds... Double quarter pounder only cheese... BBQ fries and a nice large coke without ice. :thumbsup
> 
> Yes ive had a rough few days, been eating alittle bad. :shrug


You work out a lot though, right? I used to do that all the time, Eat some less than healthy stuff and then go burn it off later in the day. Now, I try to make a concerted effort to watch what i eat, but I am mostly watching myself eat junk as of late.


----------



## Addychu (Nov 26, 2014)

RyanPelley said:


> Hmm, only cheese; Does that leave the burger as a whole a bit dry? My local McDonalds tend to have overcooked, dry food where ketchup is really needed. Just wondering!


Oh nooo, its amazing, I hate when they forget to season it... The bread and cheese keeps it moist though ha, plus I would maybe dip it in some bbq sauce.
I am quite fussy and if it isnt right, id ask for another one.>


----------



## Addychu (Nov 26, 2014)

IDONTSHIV said:


> You work out a lot though, right? I used to do that all the time, Eat some less than healthy stuff and then go burn it off later in the day. Now, I try to make a concerted effort to watch what i eat, but I am mostly watching myself eat junk as of late.


Yes I do and I normally try and eat healthy, or atleast stay away from fastfood/sweets and have them only once a week but ive been ill and been off work, so im feeling low and the food really helps make me feel better aha, plus its so good, you should see my candy for the PPV!
And yes, im sure you look great nonetheless. :thumbsup

Sorry about double posting... I normally copy and paste but I forgot, fuck ha.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Wow, that does sound good.


----------



## Addychu (Nov 26, 2014)

RyanPelley said:


> Wow, that does sound good.


You should try it sometime or atleast ask them to not overcook your burger, you are paying for that shit remember haha. :grin2:


----------



## Trublez (Apr 10, 2013)

Rice and chicken.


----------



## Addychu (Nov 26, 2014)

Trublez said:


> Rice and chicken.


Brown rice? :wink2:


----------



## Trublez (Apr 10, 2013)

Addychu said:


> Brown rice? :wink2:


I wish. :lol

I've been an unhealthy piece of shit lately. :mj2


----------



## Shagz (Sep 24, 2014)

Grandmothers Lasagne for my Dads birthday.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

A BLT Sandwich and hush puppies.


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ (Jun 19, 2012)

Chilled Peach slices.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

I had a double cheeseburger from McDonald''s ad some sort of Starbuck's coffee my younger sister brought over for me. Both were quite good.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

A delicious apple.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Turkey sandwiches*sammiches*.


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

Fancy hazelnut ice cream. Dampened by the fact the lady behind the counter was rude to me when I got it :jose


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Chrome said:


> A peanut butter & jelly sandwich, @Blackbeard's favorite.


:sansa2 I hope it gave you diarrhea!


----------



## Addychu (Nov 26, 2014)

Protein strawberry yogurt. :]


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Double Decker












Addychu said:


> Protein strawberry yogurt. :]


:mckinney


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Supreme Pizza


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

Sonic double cheeseburger while sitting on the beach


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

A-C-P said:


> Supreme Pizza


About consumed my laptop screen after a rep I just got 

instead I ate a cinnamon crunch muffin and a glass of sugar free Kool Aid.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

IDONTSHIV said:


> About consumed my laptop screen after a rep I just got
> 
> instead I ate a cinnamon crunch muffin and a glass of sugar free Kool Aid.


You sure do like muffins


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

CJ said:


> You sure do like muffins


I like them buttered personally. Probably going to eat a bowl of oatmeal now.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

chicken chow mein noodles


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Salisbury steak tv dinner.


----------



## gbast (Mar 17, 2014)

Bread.


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

Horribly cooked chargrill burgers on buns with cheese that was far too mature and thick to be used on a cheeseburger.

Sad now.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Jambalaya


----------



## Indy Guy (May 26, 2015)

Pickles.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Roast beef sandwich made with >


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Pork pie


----------



## dictainabox (Oct 31, 2014)

Garlic quinoa with black beans, chicken and bell peppers.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Put some hot sauce in it and it was almost perfect.


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

Had some nice steak, corn and mountain dew code red


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Crunchy nut cornflakes.


----------



## Wildcat410 (Jul 5, 2009)

Triple berry (raspberry, blackberry, blueberry) pie with strawberry ice cream on top.

It's like a berry explosion in my mouth.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Country fried steak with a side of macaroni.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

I had some cheese & onion crisps whilst watching raw :shrug



Wildcat410 said:


> Triple berry (raspberry, blackberry, blueberry) pie with strawberry ice cream on top.
> 
> It's like a berry explosion in my mouth.


Sounds good :mckinney


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ (Jun 19, 2012)

Made a Nacho Platter for my brother and I as he catches up on the last 4 eps. of GoT. 

Nacho Chips
Shredded Marble Cheese
Sliced Jalapeños
Pinto Refried Beans

and Avocado and Lime Green Tomatillo Salsa. It had chunks of Avocado.

:moyes1


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

3 chocolate chip cookies and a glass of milk.


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

canned chicken


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Start cereal :eva2


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

chicken casserole


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

Pork Teriyaki stir fry (used Baby Ray's Teriyaki to marinate the pork for about 6 hours before cooking) with some boiled rice and noodles. 

Turned out waaaay better than I expected. So happy.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Chicken salad.


----------



## henery (May 26, 2015)

Chicken tikka rice which I washed down with a bottle of Dew!


----------



## Addychu (Nov 26, 2014)

Ive had a hot chocolate with caramel syrup, no food yet. :shrug


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

I ate an English muffin. Iwould like to eat an English tart in the near future.


----------



## Addychu (Nov 26, 2014)

IDONTSHIV said:


> I ate an English muffin. Iwould like to eat an English tart in the near future.


Is that a hint? :wink2:


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Addychu said:


> Is that a hint? :wink2:


I'm just looking for something that will melt in my mouth... :curry2


like this exquisite manicotti my mother made for me the other day. I almost felt like I had died and been reborn as an Epicurean.


----------



## Addychu (Nov 26, 2014)

IDONTSHIV said:


> I'm just looking for something that will melt in my mouth... :curry2
> 
> 
> like this exquisite manicotti my mother made for me the other day. I almost felt like I had died and been reborn as an Epicurean.


:wink2::wink2:

Sounds pretty yummy tbh haha.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Addychu said:


> :wink2::wink2:
> 
> Sounds pretty yummy tbh haha.


I'm sure you'd like it too. 

Just ate some oatmeal the day is still young.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Chicken Salad on a Croissant


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Sausage Egg McMuffin and a hashbrown.


----------



## Trublez (Apr 10, 2013)

Oatmeal and raisin cookies.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Bacon :yum:


----------



## Addychu (Nov 26, 2014)

Salad.... beans, cucumber, tomatoes, carrots, peppers... beetroot.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Addychu said:


> Salad.... beans, cucumber, tomatoes, carrots, peppers... beetroot.


Addy with that healthy diet :mckinney


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

IDONTSHIV said:


> I ate an English muffin. Iwould like to eat an English tart in the near future.


:Banderas


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

Home-made Burger (cooked in an onion, green and red pepper mix) and Taters seasoned with Chaat Masala.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Gravy chip.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

More bad news to tell my doctor: Mexican Pizza and a combo burrito no onion and add sour cream. Tasty, very tasty :yum:


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

A Chili cheeseburger.


----------



## Enigmal (Jan 16, 2014)

The greatest thing known to man.

Chicken nuggets


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

Buffalo chicken tenders with ranch. :moyes1


----------



## Drago (Jul 29, 2014)

Cauliflower soup.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

An entire cucumber.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Toast with honey.


----------



## henery (May 26, 2015)

Mutton gravy with chappati bread!


----------



## TheFreeMan (Oct 12, 2006)

Peanut Butter on Toast.

It was delicious.
@Blackbeard


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

TheFreeMan said:


> Peanut Butter on Toast.
> 
> It was delicious.
> 
> @Blackbeard


He's not gonna like that :bryanlol


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

beef stroganoff


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Breakfast Pizza :homer


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

A coconut.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

soft taco from Taco Bell and a cinnamon crunch muffin. That's some avant garde breakfast for you.


----------



## TheFreeMan (Oct 12, 2006)

CJ said:


> He's not gonna like that :bryanlol


I WILL MAKE HIM LIKE IT!!!

:rock1

Do you smell that, Blackbeard? It's your favourite spread... :side:


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

TheFreeMan said:


> I WILL MAKE HIM LIKE IT!!!
> 
> :rock1
> 
> Do you smell that, Blackbeard? It's your favourite spread... :side:


:lmao

I would hope he'd like the spread on my sig more.


----------



## TheFreeMan (Oct 12, 2006)

IDONTSHIV said:


> :lmao
> 
> I would hope he'd like the spread on my sig more.


I think everybody does...



:homer


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Pancakes and cranberry juice.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

TheFreeMan said:


> Peanut Butter on Toast.
> 
> It was delicious.
> 
> @Blackbeard





TheFreeMan said:


> I WILL MAKE HIM LIKE IT!!!
> 
> :rock1
> 
> Do you smell that, Blackbeard? It's your favourite spread... :side:


:krillin2

You will rue this day Mr Freeman! When you're aren't looking I shall swap that disgusting Peanut Butter for Baby Poop :evil


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Ham & cheese omelette.



Blackbeard said:


> :krillin2
> 
> You will rue this day Mr Freeman! When you're aren't looking I shall swap that disgusting Peanut Butter for Baby Poop :evil


:chlol


----------



## TheFreeMan (Oct 12, 2006)

Blackbeard said:


> :krillin2
> 
> You will rue this day Mr Freeman! When you're aren't looking I shall swap that disgusting Peanut Butter for Baby Poop :evil


YOU WOULDN'T DARE!!!



:fuckedup


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

TheFreeMan said:


> YOU WOULDN'T DARE!!!
> 
> :fuckedup


Just you watch


----------



## slickg (May 12, 2015)

Special K Protein Plus cereal


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Chicken box
Corn dog
Hot grits
Pecan logs
Watermelon
Pigs feet
Fried squirrel
Head cheese
Pork brains
Sweet tea
Hamhocks
Butter beans
Chopped mutton
Bugoo
Banana pudding
Yoo-Hoo


Just kidding :lol I'm listening to this....


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Corned Beef Sandwich and Crispy Coleslaw from the Deli around the corner from my office :Banderas


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

One hard and one soft taco from Taco Bell home of authentic Mexican food. 

@Blackbeard I have finally found the perfect delivery method to get you to "eat your vegetables", so to speak:


Spoiler: spread'em


----------



## henery (May 26, 2015)

Doner kebab.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

IDONTSHIV said:


> One hard and one soft taco from Taco Bell home of authentic Mexican food.
> 
> @Blackbeard I have finally found the perfect delivery method to get you to "eat your vegetables", so to speak:
> 
> ...


Don't you have Del Tacos out by you? and you still go to T-Bell :lol


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

A-C-P said:


> Don't you have Del Tacos out by you? and you still go to T-Bell :lol


Yes, I do and go there often. I had a family member drop off some Taco Bell, so I couldn't refuse it.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Sausages supper.



IDONTSHIV said:


> One hard and one soft taco from Taco Bell home of authentic Mexican food.
> 
> @Blackbeard I have finally found the perfect delivery method to get you to "eat your vegetables", so to speak:
> 
> ...


If that doesn't get him to eat peanut butter, then nothing will :bryanlol


----------



## BarbedWire_IsSexy (Sep 5, 2013)

Singapore Street Noodles


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Just had two cheesy cheseburgers from Wendy's. Ended up eating my dad's Wendy's chili as they have apparently spiced it and his favorite flavor is bland.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## slickg (May 12, 2015)

Barbecue Pulled Chicken Sandwich


----------



## VIPER (Nov 29, 2014)

Buttery pasta with salmon :lenny


----------



## CD Player (May 27, 2013)

Coffee and Donut pudding parfait


----------



## Wildcat410 (Jul 5, 2009)

Mixed bowl of fresh strawberries and blueberries. With a touch of splenda.

(I am big on the whole berry thing.)


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Potatoes and bacon.


----------



## Shagz (Sep 24, 2014)

Cheese sandwich


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Bacon & cheese wheel :yum:


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

CJ said:


> Bacon & cheese wheel :yum:


An entire one? :woah

I just had frozen burritos.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Soul Cat said:


> An entire one? :woah
> 
> I just had frozen burritos.


They're bite sized :shrug


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

CJ said:


> They're bite sized :shrug


I thought you meant something much larger. :lmao That looks delicious though.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Soul Cat said:


> I thought you meant something much larger. :lmao That looks delicious though.


You must have thought they were actual wheel size :HA It's a pic from google, but the real things look similar. They're delicious


----------



## henery (May 26, 2015)

Chicken shashlik sticks.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Half a grilled cheese sandwich and a blueberry muffin.


----------



## henery (May 26, 2015)

Just had chicken steak with gravy! :yum:


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

Meatballs in Sauce and Fries and Grated Cheese!


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Italian Seasoned Chicken Breast and Olive Oil and Garlic Noodles


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

IDONTSHIV said:


> @Blackbeard I have finally found the perfect delivery method to get you to "eat your vegetables", so to speak:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: spread'em


:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Steak and Egg Burrito from Carl's Jr.


----------



## henery (May 26, 2015)

Chapli kebabs!


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Bowl of Chili with onions and cheese


----------



## Addychu (Nov 26, 2014)

I had a daim chocolate bar...


----------



## NotGuilty (Apr 6, 2015)

grilled porkchop


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

IDONTSHIV said:


> Steak and Egg Burrito from Carl's Jr.


I've noticed a trend in your diet Shiv, and lets just say I would not want to enter a toilet after you


----------



## Oda Nobunaga (Jun 12, 2006)

Kashi Peanutty Dark Chocolate Bar. Peanut butter... yum. Eat it @Blackbeard. :mj


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

bbq sandwitch


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Blackbeard said:


> I've noticed a trend in your diet Shiv, and lets just say I would not want to enter a toilet after you


I stayed away from fast food for months,but I have fallen from the spires of SHIV Mountain and am doing a miserable job of righting myself.

I need to burn some calories by reopening the SHIV Mountain Amusement Park Ride.


----------



## Oda Nobunaga (Jun 12, 2006)

IDONTSHIV said:


> I stayed away from fast food for months,but I have fallen from the spires of SHIV Mountain and am doing a miserable job of righting myself.
> 
> I need to bun some calories by reopening the SHIV Mountain Amusement Park Ride.


There's only one ride you need to open, my friend, and that's SHIV Mountain. Not too old of a ride, but it's got a long line all the same. :flair3


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Fish finger sandwich


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Caesar WCWR said:


> Kashi Peanutty Dark Chocolate Bar. Peanut butter... yum. Eat it @Blackbeard. :mj


:cry *STAHP!* I canae take it anymore


----------



## Ryan193 (Jan 30, 2012)

Stovies


----------



## Trublez (Apr 10, 2013)

Spaghetti bolognese with meatballs.



CJ said:


> Fish finger sandwich


LOL never tried that. :lol


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Pizza Hut pizza nomnomnomnom*


----------



## Drago (Jul 29, 2014)

Young cabbage with bacon and sausage + dark bread.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Well, damn it. I was going to adhere to my diet and get my choice of foods back on track, then my mother comes over and boom, I just ate two greasy ass pieces of Long John Silvers fish. It was really quite tasty. Thanks, Mom.


----------



## BORT (Oct 5, 2009)

Cookies from Subway. The raspberry cheesecake ones are kada.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Weetabix :yes


----------



## Trublez (Apr 10, 2013)

Fruit and fibre cereal.


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Had a small ham samich. Will have another later on.


Actually have eaten White Castle twice this week. Well, there's two years off my life that I won't get back.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Soft Corn Shell Steak Tacos, homemade, NOT from T-Bell @IDONTSHIV


----------



## henery (May 26, 2015)

Just had homemade coffee.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

A-C-P said:


> Soft Corn Shell Steak Tacos, homemade, NOT from T-Bell @IDONTSHIV


I would love to eat a lot of stuff from your home. 

Just some oatmeal for me this morning!


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Chicken sandwich.


----------



## Trublez (Apr 10, 2013)

That's a tuna salad btw.


----------



## Addychu (Nov 26, 2014)

Food food food.

:mark::mark:


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Tayto cheese & onion crisps.



Addychu said:


> Food food food.
> 
> :mark::mark:


What kind of food?


----------



## Addychu (Nov 26, 2014)

CJ said:


> Tayto cheese & onion crisps.
> 
> 
> 
> What kind of food?


A burger with cheese... Potatoes... And some crackers... LOL.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Addychu said:


> A burger with cheese... Potatoes... And some crackers... LOL.


Sounds good to me :mckinney


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

*Peaches N Cream Oatmeal*


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Snickers flapjack.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

King Prawn Curry with Fried Rice and BBQ Ribs. Oh and I had a scrumdiddlyumpcious Chocolate Eclair for dessert :yum:


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)




----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Blackbeard said:


> King Prawn Curry with Fried Rice and BBQ Ribs. Oh and I had a scrumdiddlyumpcious Chocolate Eclair for dessert :yum:


:sodone


----------



## GodsLastGift (Jun 2, 2015)

A pepperoni Ellios pizza with a liiiittle bit of parmesan cheese, tiny ripped up pieces of turkey slices, red hot and sriracha.

I call it: Acid Reflux in 2 hours


----------



## chantela94 (Apr 5, 2015)

granola bar


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Crunchy nut cornflakes.


----------



## Bobryderswebcam (Feb 23, 2015)

A genuine half and half with a giant salad.

I don't like olives.

I like Kelly Kelly


----------



## Drago (Jul 29, 2014)

CJ said:


> Crunchy nut cornflakes.












Grilled potato with garlic cream sauce.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

I had some left over potato salad. I mixed it with the leftover baked beans, and ate the rest of it. Actually wasn't half bad.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

A McFlurry.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Bacon sandwich :yum:


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Just a plain old boring bowl of cheerios and a banana, because my colon is in dire need of some fiber :mj2


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

I had chicken & chips earlier & just had a strawberry cheesecake.



Blackbeard said:


> Just a plain old boring bowl of cheerios and a banana, because my colon is in dire need of some fiber :mj2


----------



## Achilles (Feb 27, 2014)

Red bean ice cream.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Blackbeard said:


> Just a plain old boring bowl of cheerios and a banana, because my colon is in dire need of some fiber :mj2


:WHYYY *The Last Man*

Steak and Egg Burrito from Carl's Jr.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Some weetabix whilst watching the women's world cup.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

IDONTSHIV said:


> :WHYYY *The Last Man*
> 
> Steak and Egg Burrito from Carl's Jr.


----------



## Drago (Jul 29, 2014)

Yeast dough with strawberries + lemon tea


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Two of Square 1's X-Rated Grilled Cheese Sandwiches (minus the pickles, tomatoes, mayonnaise and bacon).

Straight up ecstasy for my tongue and stomach, I tell ya h'what. kada


----------



## Oui Monsieur-hehe (Dec 9, 2014)

Vegemite toast. I'm trying to be healthy and cut out the sweets. Shouldn't have even had the toast. Whatevs.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

A three meat pizza.


----------



## BK Festivus (Sep 10, 2007)

Salmon and broccoli


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Start cereal


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Peperoni pizza from Round Table.


----------



## Loudon Wainwright (Jul 23, 2014)

Eh... 6/10
I've had these a few times in the past. They're nowhere near my favorite frozen pizza but I prefer variety instead of having the same thing over and over.


----------



## Addychu (Nov 26, 2014)

Nothing. :shrug


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Chicken wrapped in bacon :yum:


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

*Special K-like breakfast right now.*


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Pineapple Tarts. :lenny


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

Cherry slurpee.


----------



## Drago (Jul 29, 2014)

Cucumber soup with dark bread.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

Frozen yoghurt :bbrown3


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Bowl of Lucky Charms.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

blueberry muffin


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

Burger King (BBQ Pulled Pork Burger)


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Just had a PB & J sandwhich along with some homemade coffee (Y)


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

A salad and pork and beans.


----------



## Oui Monsieur-hehe (Dec 9, 2014)

Venetian cookie.


----------



## Oui Monsieur-hehe (Dec 9, 2014)

Butternut Pumpkin Soup


----------



## Addychu (Nov 26, 2014)

Im about to have breaskfast, I dont know what yet. :smile2:



Oui Monsieur-hehe said:


> Butternut Pumpkin Soup


Healthy, you are doing well!


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Packet of bacon Frazzles.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

2 footlong hot dogs and some baked beans.


----------



## whelp (Jun 8, 2015)

cadburys caramel chocolate.


----------



## henery (May 26, 2015)

Just had chicken pie.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

BBQ Pulled Pork & BBQ Beans


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

A chicken sandwich :woo


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Turkey BLT


----------



## Beast Incarnate (Apr 19, 2015)

Tuna salad because I'm not a fucking pig that doesn't look after his body.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Cinnamon Crunch Muffin!


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Chicken & potatoes.


----------



## Addychu (Nov 26, 2014)

Chips and mushy peas from the Fish and Chip shop aha, was nommy.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Spicy chili, a big bowl of it.


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Swedish Meatballs over noodles


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Breaded boneless chicken breast and mash potatoes w/ country gravy


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Just ate a footlong hot dog while streaming RAW.


----------



## Addychu (Nov 26, 2014)

IDONTSHIV said:


> Just ate a footlong hot dog while streaming RAW.


Sounds yummy!
I had 2 mini rowntrees randoms ice lollies.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Some soup and a salad.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

I left watching RAW during Sheamus/Orton came back an hour later having drunk a nice Starbuck's coffee. That may be ny dinner until later.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

Tortellini, thin slices of prosciutto and fresh peas with diced onion and minced garlic, all smothered by a heavy cream sauce and topped with a little parmesan cheese. 

Made myself some "garlic fries" as a side from chopped potatoes into wedges and a whole lot of minced garlic. Cracked black pepper to taste.


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

Stuffed green pepper soup & crackers with a glass of milk.


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

justr got super drunk with some friends and ate sonic for the first time in ages, jesus titites their tots are amazihng.


----------



## Oui Monsieur-hehe (Dec 9, 2014)

A jazz apple.


----------



## Oui Monsieur-hehe (Dec 9, 2014)

I made broccoli and cauliflower soup with leftover veggies. Olive oil, butter, brown onion, garlic, mushrooms, cauliflower, broccoli, one potato, veggie stock, S+P, and a dash of cream. Absolutely sensational. I don't like broccoli except for when it is in soup. Yummo.


----------



## Trublez (Apr 10, 2013)

Fruit and fibre cereal.


----------



## Addychu (Nov 26, 2014)

I had this cheese:









On brown bread. <3


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

Doritos and a pepsi.


----------



## VampDude (May 24, 2011)

Pringles... The whole can, in one sitting.

I'm sure there are supposed to be six servings, but who actually makes them last?


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

Lasagna. It's my favorite thing to eat.


----------



## Drago (Jul 29, 2014)

Pancake rolls with yellow cheese and mushrooms.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

An Oreo cornetto :banderas


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Chicken Burger


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

Sitting at Pizza Hut eating a meat lovers and looking at this chick's ass.


----------



## Addychu (Nov 26, 2014)

Chicken, potatoes and mushy peas. <3


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Chicago Style Hot Dog w/ everything and crispy coleslaw


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

A Pepperoni Passion Pizza from Domino's


----------



## VampDude (May 24, 2011)

Sagat said:


> Pancake rolls with yellow cheese and mushrooms.


I'm sure most cheese is yellow. >

Unless it's Orange, white or green... Incidentally the Mexican flag colors! :nerd:


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Tayto prawn cocktail crisps.



VampDude said:


> I'm sure most cheese is yellow. >
> 
> Unless it's Orange, white or green... Incidentally the Mexican flag colors! :nerd:


That's the flag of the Ivory Coast. And the Mexican flag is green, white, red.


----------



## Trublez (Apr 10, 2013)

Spaghetti


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

BBQ rib sandwich. Cheap and quick. I gotta go to bed early.

And a couple Clark Jr. bars. Just because.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Roast beef sandwich with 50/50 bread


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Footlong Hot Pastami from Subway's. My next doctor's appointment is sure to be interesting!


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

I had Beef Stew and a baked potato.


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

IDONTSHIV said:


> Footlong Hot Pastami from Subway's. My next doctor's appointment is sure to be interesting!


Have you ever been to Firehouse and tried their hot pastrami sub? If not, you need to get on that. I guarantee you will never settle for Subway again afterwards. I personally have to drive almost half an hour out of my way to get to the closest one, as opposed to the nearest Subway that is just two blocks away from me.

Completely worth it.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Pratchett said:


> Have you ever been to Firehouse and tried their hot pastrami sub? If not, you need to get on that. I guarantee you will never settle for Subway again afterwards. I personally have to drive almost half an hour out of my way to get to the closest one, as opposed to the nearest Subway that is just two blocks away from me.
> 
> Completely worth it.


I've never heard of Firehouse. I prefer both Quizno's and TOGO's to Subway but it was a surprise from my mother, so I was wise to appreciate the gift. It was good, but I've had better.


----------



## Dargz (May 20, 2015)

Egg, Lettuce & Mayo Sandwich


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

IDONTSHIV said:


> I've never heard of Firehouse. I prefer both Quizno's and TOGO's to Subway but it was a surprise from my mother, so I was wise to appreciate the gift. It was good, but I've had better.


See if you can find one within 30 miles of you. I promise you will not regret it.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Bacon & eggs.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

leftover McDonald's cheeseburger and a blueberry muffin.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Grilled Porkchops and herb rice pilaf


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Chicken soup.


----------



## henery (May 26, 2015)

Fried chicken!


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

A garden salad w/ French Dressing


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

After i had my makeshift breakfast, my mother stopped by and I got to eat 2 sausage egg mcmuffins. Half my family members are always bringing me fast food, I can't let them waste their money, so I never say no.


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

protein smoothie with oatmeal and spinach


----------



## Wildcat410 (Jul 5, 2009)

Golden Kiss cantaloupe and Moon Pie coffee


----------



## Oui Monsieur-hehe (Dec 9, 2014)

I made strawberry cupcakes with vanilla icing! So delish!


----------



## Addychu (Nov 26, 2014)

A footlong subway and 2 apples. :wink2:



IDONTSHIV said:


> After i had my makeshift breakfast, my mother stopped by and I got to eat 2 sausage egg mcmuffins. Half my family members are always bringing me fast food, I can't let them waste their money, so I never say no.


Youre a real man, I like that. :thumbsup


----------



## BobSmith3000 (Jun 8, 2015)

Burger with chips


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Celery soup with a toasted ham and cheese sandwich and a Nutty Bar for dessert.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Addychu said:


> A footlong subway and 2 apples. :wink2:
> 
> 
> 
> Youre a real man, I like that. :thumbsup


If I'm ever in London, I can share a footlong with you. 

Just had 2 tuna fish sandwiches.. Much healthier than my recent meals.


----------



## Oui Monsieur-hehe (Dec 9, 2014)

Peanut Butter sandwich.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Couple of sloppy joe sandwiches.


----------



## Muhammad (Jun 8, 2015)

Muslim food


----------



## Klucero1713 (May 21, 2015)

Green Chile Chicken Enchiladas :rock1:ziggler2


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Crunchy nut cornflakes with skimmed milk 



Oui Monsieur-hehe said:


> Peanut Butter sandwich.


Looks delicious, wouldn't you agree @Blackbeard


----------



## Addychu (Nov 26, 2014)

CJ said:


> Crunchy nut cornflakes with skimmed milk
> 
> 
> 
> Looks delicious, wouldn't you agree @Blackbeard


I definitely do. :mark:

@Blackbeard


----------



## Oui Monsieur-hehe (Dec 9, 2014)

Just made the most incredible hot chocolate. I'm gonna go on a fast tomorrow. After I eat leftover sushi for breakfast.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Tayto spring onion crisps


----------



## Drago (Jul 29, 2014)

GOAT sour rye soup


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Lazagna and garlic breadsticks


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Oui Monsieur-hehe said:


> Peanut Butter sandwich.





CJ said:


> Looks delicious, wouldn't you agree @Blackbeard





Addychu said:


> I definitely do. :mark:
> 
> @Blackbeard


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

Chances are i'm goinl,y going to post in this thread when i get home from drinking, but I just ate some SI9CK chicken fingers from Kelys roast beef with bbq sauce.,


----------



## BORT (Oct 5, 2009)




----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Tunnocks caramel wafer


----------



## Oui Monsieur-hehe (Dec 9, 2014)

BORT said:


>


What the heck is that? :wee-bey

I just had McDonald's. Large cheeseburger meal with a vanilla shake, 6 nugs with bbq sauce and sweet and sour sauce. Didn't even want it. Whatevs.


----------



## BORT (Oct 5, 2009)

Oui Monsieur-hehe said:


> What the heck is that? :wee-bey
> 
> I just had McDonald's. Large cheeseburger meal with a vanilla shake, 6 nugs with bbq sauce and sweet and sour sauce. Didn't even want it. Whatevs.


Japanese fast food. Thinly sliced beef with onions and rice.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Del Taco grilled chicken carne asada bowl. :mark:


----------



## BORT (Oct 5, 2009)

IDONTSHIV said:


> Del Taco grilled chicken carne asada bowl. :mark:


Del Taco kada.

I used to eat their chili cheese fries religiously. 

They also have yummy chicken soft tacos .


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

BORT said:


> Del Taco kada.
> 
> I used to eat their chili cheese fries religiously.
> 
> They also have yummy chicken soft tacos .


I love their chicken soft tacos. They used to be open 24 hours a day. It's 4:34am here and I would go get some right now, if I could.


----------



## BORT (Oct 5, 2009)

IDONTSHIV said:


> I love their chicken soft tacos. They used to be open 24 hours a day. It's 4:34am here and I would go get some right now, if I could.


All the Del Tacos are open 24 hours where I live . I'm in So Cal so everything here tends to be open all night.

If you ever go to Barstow they have this Del Taco that serves "Barstow Tacos". They're really good. We usually stop by on the way to Vegas.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

BORT said:


> All the Del Tacos are open 24 hours where I live . I'm in So Cal so everything here tends to be open all night.
> 
> If you ever go to Barstow they have this Del Taco that serves "Barstow Tacos". They're really good. We usually stop by on the way to Vegas.


The last time I was near Barstow was when I was at the Barstow-Daggett airport. I'll tell my dad that. He's going to be going through Barstow in August, I think. I'll have him bring me back a Barstow taco. :mark:


----------



## Addychu (Nov 26, 2014)

Toast with butter and a protein yogurt. :laugh:


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

Some really great beef jerky. It's the best.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Some potato bread.


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

Homemade mock mcdonalds sausage/egg & cheese on a biscuit sandwich and a pepsi.


----------



## ice_edge (Aug 4, 2011)

*Some chocolate and some candy I assume. *


----------



## ChiTownExtreme (Jun 2, 2015)

Turkey and onion omelet


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Bacon :yum:


----------



## RCSheppy (Nov 13, 2013)

Fresh Pickerel & Fries! 

GOAT


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Went to a buffet for dinner, so pretty much a lot of everything, and none of it really all that good.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

2 Burgers and some fries.


----------



## Oui Monsieur-hehe (Dec 9, 2014)

Vegemite crumpets.


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

Pear, gold kiwi, 2 mandarin.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Two Chili burgers and fries.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Sugar puffs :shrug


----------



## henery (May 26, 2015)

Chicken tender pops.


----------



## Addychu (Nov 26, 2014)

Pratchett said:


> Went to a buffet for dinner, so pretty much a lot of everything, and none of it really all that good.


Please share, I want my mouth to drool.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

meat pie m9


----------



## Oui Monsieur-hehe (Dec 9, 2014)

Made some bit*hin' brownies. Triple choc fudge.










I'm going to a divine cafe for brunch tomorrow. I will keep you updated.


----------



## Addychu (Nov 26, 2014)

Oui Monsieur-hehe said:


> Made some bit*hin' brownies. Triple choc fudge.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks yummy.

Im eating Galaxy Smooth Caramel atm with a BARR's Orginal Cream soda with raspberry.


----------



## Drago (Jul 29, 2014)

Fried egg with salad.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Footlong Pastrami from Subway. Haven't had breakfast this morning.


----------



## Jonasolsson96 (Dec 31, 2014)

Swedish crumble pie

1 deciliter Oat
1,5 deciliter sugar
2 decliter flour
Half a teaspoon salt

Mix it all together. Add 125 grams of butter and cut the butter into pieces. Start working the cut butter into the dough and work it until its crumbles. Butter must be somewhat hard so keep it in the freezer for a couple minutes before you put it in. 




6 medium apples. Preferably green and a bit sour. If you use red apples add abit of lemonjuice. Peel and cut the apples into tiny little cubes. Add one tablespoon sugar and half a tablespoon of ground cinnamon. Taste and add more if you dont think it tastes enough. Add a little bit of melted butter and a little bit of flour. Stir it and put it into the "bowl" or whatever the english word is for the thing you put in the oven. Pour the crumb over the apples and cook it in the oven for 15-20 minutes at 225 degrees celcius. 

Serve with vanilla icecream or vanilla sauce. Best pie ive ever eaten. Mmmhh. 

Yeah thats the latest thing I ate.


Heres the recipe in swedish.
www.ica.se/recept/varldens-godaste-appelsmulpaj-714125/


----------



## tylermoxreigns (Aug 8, 2013)

These Vimto Bon-Bon things. They are the absolute devil and by that I mean delicious but I'm gonna have drag my ass to the gym big time tomorrow. Meh. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Dry roasted peanuts & apple club.


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Addychu said:


> Please share, I want my mouth to drool.


There was nothing special about it, believe me. Buffets (to me) are for just grabbing things and trying them to see if you like them or not. In the case of last night, I didn't much like what I got. 


Stopped at BK after a movie today and got an Original Chicken Sandwich and what passes for onion rings. I know a lot of folks don't like them, but they are probably my favorite thing there still. The chicken sandwich, that is.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

I went to the fish camp and had boiled shrimp with french fries and slaw.


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Currently snacking on some Ghirardelli Intense Dark chocolate (_Twilight Delight, 72% cacao_).

Feeling pretty :agree:


----------



## JohnCooley (Apr 25, 2014)

Fried chicken


----------



## Brandough (Mar 16, 2014)

Halal food


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Peanut Butter sandwiches on multigrain flatbread.

@Blackbeard 8*D


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Toast with cheese spread.


----------



## Oui Monsieur-hehe (Dec 9, 2014)

Alrighty, so...

Breakfast/Brunch: Poached eggs on sourdough with pesto, wilted spinach, avocado and two hash browns. Skinny cappuccino and freshly squeezed orange juice.

Lunch: I went and saw Jurassic World in which I ate chocolate, nutella and coconut frozen yoghurt with choc chips and mini m&m's.

Dinner: Beef and Onion Pizza.

Dessert: Brownies.

Not gonna eat anything tomorrow.


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

Oatmeal.


----------



## lyze man (Sep 26, 2006)

a couple of plums


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Footlong Hot Pastrami on wheat.


----------



## BORT (Oct 5, 2009)

:moyes1


----------



## Knocks (Aug 8, 2013)

Bacon and egg sandwich


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Roast chicken & potatoes.


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

Bagel Bites.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Cinammon crunch muffin and a soft taco for breakfast.


----------



## VIPER (Nov 29, 2014)

Hamburger helper, Cheeseburger Macaroni kind :lenny


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Had a few donuts after waking up.

One plain, one powdered, and one cinnamon powdered.


----------



## CD Player (May 27, 2013)

grilled cheese sandwich


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

Scrambled Eggs.


----------



## henery (May 26, 2015)

Chicken karahi Moida wih naan bread.


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ (Jun 19, 2012)

Made some Tostadas.

T'was delicious but I didn't have any avocado though...

:kobe2


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Bought a Nachobell grande from Taco Bell with extra nacho cheese and a side of jalapenos. It was up to taco bell's usual standards.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Pratchett said:


> Peanut Butter sandwiches on multigrain flatbread.
> 
> @Blackbeard 8*D


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

I had a peanut butter sandwich this morning too.
@Blackbeard


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Burger and Fries. :mj2 F my diet.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Chicken sandwich.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

@Blackbeard








:yum:


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Rockhead said:


> I had a peanut butter sandwich this morning too.
> @Blackbeard





IDONTSHIV said:


> @Blackbeard
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Y'all are taking far too much pleasure in this :gameover


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Blackbeard said:


> Y'all are taking far too much pleasure in this :gameover


You wont even partake of a peanut butter cookie? I would say this is un-American, but you are aren't from these shores already. Not even a Reese's peanut butter cup or ET's favorite, Reese's Pieces? I could understand it if you had an allergy,but that's cool. I imagine you like haggis more than the peanut butter.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

IDONTSHIV said:


> You wont even partake of a peanut butter cookie? I would say this is un-American, but you are aren't from these shores already. Not even a Reese's peanut butter cup or ET's favorite, Reese's Pieces? I could understand it if you had an allergy,but that's cool. I imagine you like haggis more than the peanut butter.


You know, I've never even tried Haggis unk

My god, your gif :maury It was Seth's crazy face a minute ago, now it's a chastity belt, what new found devilry is this?


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Bitesize sausage rolls.

Shouldn't binge on these but fuck it, you only live once.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Blackbeard said:


> You know, I've never even tried Haggis unk
> 
> My god, your gif :maury It was Seth's crazy face a minute ago, now it's a chastity belt, what new found devilry is this?


I should have put the peanut butter one in it too for you, of course. I think there's at least 15 different iterations of the sig now. Gandalf is a pretty good one, if you haven't seen it yet.

Just ate another nutter butter.


----------



## kendoo (Oct 23, 2012)

I had 2 blue riband biscuits and 1 rocky caramel, love blue ribands.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

IDONTSHIV said:


> I should have put the peanut butter one in it too for you, of course. I think there's at least 15 different iterations of the sig now. Gandalf is a pretty good one, if you haven't seen it yet.
> 
> Just ate another nutter butter.


How do you get your sigs to constantly switch?


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Pancakes


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Scampi fries :yum:



Blackbeard said:


> How do you get your sigs to constantly switch?


He probably uses sign avatar or something.


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

For dinner I made some beef stroganoff over casarecce noodles with steamed fresh green beans on the side. Still haven't gotten the recipe to where I want it, but it is shaping up.



Blackbeard said:


> You know, I've never even tried Haggis unk


One of these days I plan to get around to trying it. I find the canned stuff all the time, but would like to have it at a restaurant so I can have it proper. Or as proper as it gets around here.



> My god, your gif :maury It was Seth's crazy face a minute ago, now it's a chastity belt, what new found devilry is this?


My favorite is the Lego Gandalf one. :lmao


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Blackbeard said:


> You know, I've never even tried Haggis unk


You're not missing much.



Pratchett said:


> My favorite is the Lego Gandalf one. :lmao


The chastity belt from Mad Max is the funniest imo :chlol


----------



## NotGuilty (Apr 6, 2015)

turkey sandwich from Subway for work


----------



## BruiserKC (Mar 14, 2010)

Made walking tacos tonight for dinner. Thank God for Sam's Club and buying in bulk the little bags of Doritoes.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

I had Spanish rice.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

An apple.


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Burger on a pretzel bun out of a vending machine.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Sausages & potatoes.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Hard Salami sandwich on Italian Bread and Italian Pasta Salad.


----------



## henery (May 26, 2015)

Sting energy drink spiked with powdered caffeine.

I am talking about this:


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Steak and Egg Burrito from Carl Jr's.


----------



## Alden Heathcliffe (Nov 15, 2012)

Cheese bagel, toasted and with cream cheese.


----------



## tylermoxreigns (Aug 8, 2013)

Protein bar... FML _*ALL*_ THE PROTEIN _BRAH_


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

A couple hot dogs.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Fried rice, chicken and chips.


----------



## Achilles (Feb 27, 2014)

Oreos.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Snickers.


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

LaRosa's 4 Meat pizza.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Cheeseburger and Onion Rings


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

I just had another breakfast burrito from Carl's Jr. Turns out my mother didn't eat hers, so by the law of primogeniture, the burrito was mine,all mine! :mark: :yum:


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

I had celery soup and cheese rice.


----------



## Oui Monsieur-hehe (Dec 9, 2014)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Nice piece of beer battered fish for a midnight snack.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Start cereal.


----------



## henery (May 26, 2015)

Mutton gravy with potatoes and chappati.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Blueberry muffins and bacon for breakfast. They're so good together.


----------



## Oui Monsieur-hehe (Dec 9, 2014)

Chicken soup.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Sugar free maple and brown sugar oatmeal as I try to stop my diet from becoming The Summer of Junk food.


----------



## henery (May 26, 2015)

Chicken tender pops.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

2 eggs and buttered toast


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Chicken fillet burger.


----------



## Trublez (Apr 10, 2013)

Doritos


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Apple club & some cheesy chips :yum:


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Chicken Dumpling Soup


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Mac & cheese with hot dogs cut up in it.


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)




----------



## ST1TCH (Aug 6, 2014)

I had a whopper and fries.

I regret it.

I may vomit at some point tonight, and I usually only vomit on Monday nights when I see Sheamus succeeding.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Rib 'n' saucy flavor nik naks & bbq beef flavor Hula Hoops :shrug


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Spaghetti and meatballs in tomato and basil sauce. Cheese covered garlic bread.


----------



## amhlilhaus (Dec 19, 2013)

White castles, as we speak


----------



## edgarounce (Jun 16, 2015)

Does a girl's ass count?


----------



## Wildcat410 (Jul 5, 2009)

Chicken Tenders
Pickled cucumber and grape tomato salad with blue cheese dressing
Fresh raspberries and strawberries with splenda


----------



## Razor Mike (Nov 21, 2011)

edgarounce said:


> Does a girl's ass count?


Not of the body pillow persuasion, no.



Wildcat410 said:


> Chicken Tenders


When you're on a chicken bender get yourself some chicken tenders bawk bcaw


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

I went to visit my dad for lunch. I just stayed at his house and had a bountiful feast of KFC cole slaw. It really was pretty good!


----------



## Oui Monsieur-hehe (Dec 9, 2014)

IDONTSHIV said:


> I went to visit my dad for lunch. I just stayed at his house and had a bountiful feast of KFC cole slaw. It really was pretty good!


You shock me every time you mention a parent. I had subconsciously assumed they'd be deceased. :shrug


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Steak & cheese burritos, and I got nachos that I haven't finished.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)




----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

DGenerationMC said:


>


Yeah, a bag of those & some cheese dip from weeks ago is actually what I still have. lol


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## From Death Valley (Jan 27, 2015)

Is 5:30 am and I just got home from work bout to reheat my dinner since I couldn't eat it yesterday because I was running late. I am about to eat some fried chicken with yellow rice and beans.


----------



## Oui Monsieur-hehe (Dec 9, 2014)

Blondie's.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Havent had breakfast yet. I ate some jalapeno hot chili last night. Really wasn't that hot so I put some hot sauce in it.


----------



## whelp (Jun 8, 2015)

a marathon. or a snickers if you're American


----------



## Addychu (Nov 26, 2014)

whelp said:


> a marathon. or a snickers if you're American


It's snickers here in the UK too. :shrug


----------



## whelp (Jun 8, 2015)

Addychu said:


> It's snickers here in the UK too. :shrug


yeh but when I was a kid it was called a marathon. so as far as im concerned its a marathon.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Baked Chicken and rice


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Scampi & chips.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Beef Chow Mein.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Roast Beef and Smoked Cheddar sandwich & crispy coleslaw


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Had a hamburger with mac'n'cheese and tiny baked potatoes. A roll and a little angel food cake muffin for desert. Not too bad for hospital food. The bite sized baked potatoes were actually the best part.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Pratchett said:


> Had a hamburger with mac'n'cheese and tiny baked potatoes. A roll and a little angel food cake muffin for desert. Not too bad for hospital food. The bite sized baked potatoes were actually the best part.


Hope you feel better.

I had an Ultimate Cheeseburger and a Large Seasoned Curly Fry from Jack in the Box. for lunch.


----------



## Addychu (Nov 26, 2014)

Pratchett said:


> Had a hamburger with mac'n'cheese and tiny baked potatoes. A roll and a little angel food cake muffin for desert. Not too bad for hospital food. The bite sized baked potatoes were actually the best part.


OH god, I hope you are okay and getting better? Get well soon sweetpea.

So I had McDonalds, double quarter pounder only cheese, fries...


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Addychu said:


> OH god, I hope you are okay and getting better? Get well soon sweetpea.
> 
> So I had McDonalds, double quarter pounder only cheese, fries...


My mom brought me a footlong hot pastrami on wheat from Subway for dinner. Very nice!!!


----------



## Oui Monsieur-hehe (Dec 9, 2014)

Tried to drink dilluted chlorophyll. Now I know why the capsulated version are so much more expensive.

Got the foul taste out of my mouth with a vanilla cappuccino and blondie brownie.


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ (Jun 19, 2012)

Third day straight eating at a Vietnamese joint I discovered after work. I had Lemongrass Chicken, Prawn & Spring Roll on Vermicelli and a Shrimp Salad Roll appetizer they gave us for free for being such good first time customers, lol.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

I had Tex Mex Nachos.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Ulster fry :yum:


----------



## Trublez (Apr 10, 2013)

Fruit & fibre cereal.


----------



## Oui Monsieur-hehe (Dec 9, 2014)

I had baked whiting, garlic and onion mashed potatoes, peas and corn. Simply delectable.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Roast Beef


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Pan Fried (fresh caught from the River that runs through the town I live in) Walleye Fillets and Fried Potatoes


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

CHAMPviaDQ said:


> Third day straight eating at a Vietnamese joint I discovered after work. I had Lemongrass Chicken, Prawn & Spring Roll on Vermicelli and a Shrimp Salad Roll appetizer they gave us for free for being such good first time customers, lol.


:lol I misread this as a Vietnamese joint and thought that must be some prettty good shit if you are eating it. Vietnamese food can be realy good, though.

I managed to cook my breakfast this morning. it took all of 1:55 to do this:


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

I am just about to feast on a small Pizza with extra cheese, Sausage Supper, Chicken Nuggets with a side of curry sauce.

#TeamFat :thecause


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Minced beef with gravy.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Inspired by @CHAMPviaDQ 's post I went to the local Vietnamese cafe' and got Beef Pho for lunch today


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Inspired by my love of chicken, I had some chicken & chips :dayum


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Big ass plate of spaghetti with some bread & butter.


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

turkey


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Chrome said:


> Big ass plate of spaghetti with some bread & butter.


No meatballs? :sad:


----------



## Tiger Driver '91 (May 25, 2015)

chocolate chip waffles, corn beef hash and eggs.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

A can of jalapeno hot chili. This can brought the heat more than the one the other day.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

IDONTSHIV said:


> A can of jalapeno hot chili. This can brought the heat more than the one the other day.


You really seem to like chili & muffins Shiv, ever thought about combining them?


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

CJ said:


> You really seem to like chili & muffins Shiv, ever thought about combining them?


I could just go out with a Mexican girl. same difference.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Blackbeard said:


> No meatballs? :sad:


Nah, didn't have any. Maybe next time.


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

Motherfucking acai bowl


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Finally got home from the hospital. Had a Big Mac and fries. Much better than what I had been having. Seriously got to find out more about those tiny potatoes.



A-C-P said:


> Pan Fried (fresh caught from the River that runs through the town I live in) Walleye Fillets and Fried Potatoes


There is no fish that tastes as good as fresh caught Walleye, imo. You lucky sonovabitch!


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ (Jun 19, 2012)

A-C-P said:


> Inspired by @CHAMPviaDQ 's post I went to the local Vietnamese cafe' and got *Beef Pho* for lunch today


:cudi 

That was what I had on the first visit to that Viet joint.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Pizza Hut pizza. If it makes @Blackbeard feel any better I had meatball toppings on it along with a couple other delicious toppings.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

I had Spanish Rice and a salad.


----------



## Oda Nobunaga (Jun 12, 2006)

Sushi. Salmon Tempura. :banderas


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

My mother made me some truly wonderful spaghetti with some very large meatballs. I was truly grateful to eat this tonight!


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Cheese & ham omelette.


----------



## Oui Monsieur-hehe (Dec 9, 2014)

Japanese crab croquettes with (I think) chuno sauce and chicken udon noodle soup.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

IDONTSHIV said:


> My mother made me some truly wonderful spaghetti with some very large meatballs. I was truly grateful to eat this tonight!


Heard it here first, SHIV likes LARGE balls :jericho2

Nice to see you having a nice home cooked meal for once.

Since last night was softball night I had just had a Tombstone Frozen Pepperoni Pizza for dinner.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

A-C-P said:


> Heard it here first, SHIV likes LARGE balls :jericho2
> 
> Nice to see you having a nice home cooked meal for once.
> 
> Since last night was softball night I had just had a Tombstone Frozen Pepperoni Pizza for dinner.


I love Tombstone Pizzas in many different varieties. Had a blueberry muffin this morning, but I will probably eat something else soon.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

Pulled pork sandwiches :lenny5


----------



## ST1TCH (Aug 6, 2014)

I just bought a Digiorno stuffed crust pizza so it's gonna be a big day.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Breaded fish with chips & tomato ketchup :yum:


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

I had a large order of hash browns and a steak and egg burrito from Car's Jr.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Chicken Salad Sandwich and kettle chips


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

Chicken tenders, pasta and a salad.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Six inch Subway BMT for lunch. The six inch does seem inadequate in comparison to the footlong, but it got the job done.


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

IDONTSHIV said:


> Six inch Subway BMT for lunch. The six inch does seem inadequate in comparison to the footlong, but it got the job done.


Well, the footlong is the king of subs, so of course the 6 inch sub would feel very inadequate to the king of subs.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Leftover spaghetti that my mom made me. The sequel is just as good as the original. :mark:


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Crunchy nut cornflakes.


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Pomegranate, Açai and Blueberry sorbet for dessert. Was so much better than I expected. 10/10 will have again :yum:


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

I had cream of chicken soup and a McDonald's cheeseburger.


----------



## KakeRock (Jul 29, 2013)

Traditional Mongolian lunch:

6 x cheese/jalapeno mini-"sausages" (there`s so much flour in these that they should call them pastrys)









with:


----------



## Oui Monsieur-hehe (Dec 9, 2014)




----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Start cereal with skimmed milk.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Blueberry muffin and some beef ravioli for breakfast


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

2 Wendy's Cheesy Cheddarburgers with my sister:


----------



## Addychu (Nov 26, 2014)

IDONTSHIV said:


> 2 Wendy's Cheesy Cheddarburgers with my sister:


Omg looks so good and this...










:mark::mark:


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Addychu said:


> Omg looks so good and this...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It was surprisingly inexpensive and tasted good too. My sister bought one for her pi tbull, who is the biggest baby ever, which surprised me because I was wary about a pit bull, based on their breed's reputation. Dog is a complete joy to be around. :mark:


----------



## Addychu (Nov 26, 2014)

IDONTSHIV said:


> It was surprisingly inexpensive and tasted good too. My sister bought one for her pi tbull, who is the biggest baby ever, which surprised me because I was wary about a pit bull, based on their breed's reputation. Dog is a complete joy to be around. :mark:


Just like staffies here, its so sad, they're such gentle creatures... look at this video, youd love it. 

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/youtube-streaming-videos/1707777-cutest-video-ever-pitbull-its-kittens.html


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Addychu said:


> Just like staffies here, its so sad, they're such gentle creatures... look at this video, youd love it.
> 
> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/youtube-streaming-videos/1707777-cutest-video-ever-pitbull-its-kittens.html


Wonderful video Addy. I admit I had hope that you had succumbed and made a more personal video for me.:mark: , but the dog video was great. I also just ate an extra Wendy's cheesy cheddarburger. :yum:


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Fish fingers & chips.


----------



## Trublez (Apr 10, 2013)

Fried fish and mashed potatoes


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

I had pizza.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Weetabix.


----------



## Oui Monsieur-hehe (Dec 9, 2014)

Twice cooked beef burrito. Mine was more traditional than this.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Sunday roast.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

CJ said:


> Sunday roast.


Is it any different than Monday's roast? :shrug

blueberry muffin and oatmeal


----------



## Addychu (Nov 26, 2014)

So I started off well, protein bar, an apple and a pear but for dinner I had a burger and chips from the kebab van. :shrug


----------



## VIPER (Nov 29, 2014)

Since it's Father's day, we had a BBQ so Porckchops, Steak, Collard Greens, Corn Bread, yellow rice, and Sausages. :lenny


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

IDONTSHIV said:


> Is it any different than Monday's roast? :shrug
> 
> blueberry muffin and oatmeal


----------



## Addychu (Nov 26, 2014)

CJ said:


>


Looks yummy! I haven't had a sunday roast in years. :mark:


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Addychu said:


> Looks yummy! I haven't had a sunday roast in years. :mark:


I have one every Sunday :yum:


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Some Beefaroni.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Beef overstuffed ravioli


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Went to Cici's Pizza. That was alright, I guess. At least I wasn't paying.

Going to have more of that Pomegranate, Acai and Blueberry sorbet tonight. No one can stop me. :yum:


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

I had Grits with Bacon.


----------



## Trublez (Apr 10, 2013)

Fruit and fibre


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Sugar puffs :shrug



Trublez said:


> Fruit and fibre


That healthy lifestyle :mckinney


----------



## Trublez (Apr 10, 2013)

A tangerine and an apple.



CJ said:


> Sugar puffs :shrug
> 
> 
> 
> That healthy lifestyle :mckinney


Not as much as you think.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

A crisp sandwich. I used 50/50 bread so it was kinda healthy :lol



Trublez said:


> A tangerine and an apple.
> 
> 
> 
> Not as much as you think.


A tangerine & an apple sound pretty healthy to me Trublez


----------



## Trublez (Apr 10, 2013)

CJ said:


> A crisp sandwich. :lol


CJ :lmao



> A tangerine & an apple sound pretty healthy to me Trublez


Lets just hope I don't fuck it up for the rest of the day. 0


----------



## CD Player (May 27, 2013)

Strawberry shortcake.


----------



## Drago (Jul 29, 2014)

Mushroom soup with dark bread.

FUCKING ACE soup I might add.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Jambalaya


----------



## Tha Pope (Jan 18, 2015)

Dominated some steak like it's nobody's business


----------



## Oda Nobunaga (Jun 12, 2006)

Egg whites with cayenne pepper. :cena6


----------



## BrutusIsNotMyName (Jul 8, 2013)

A breakfast Sandwhich I made with the Breakfast Sandwhich-maker machine

English Muffin,Egg and Ham


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

blueberry muffin and a piece of strawberry cheesecake


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Homemade Sweet & Sour Chicken with Boiled Rice :yum:


----------



## Addychu (Nov 26, 2014)

So for breakfast I had a protein yogurt, an apple and pear, a protein bar before the gym and for dinner just had chicken and sun dried tomato brown rice. 

First day of eating clean, or just about. :mark:


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Sausages & potatoes.



Addychu said:


> So for breakfast I had a protein yogurt, an apple and pear, a protein bar before the gym and for dinner just had chicken and sun dried tomato brown rice.
> 
> First day of eating clean, or just about. :mark:


Wow, that sounds super healthy. Good job Addy :mckinney


----------



## tylermoxreigns (Aug 8, 2013)

Well my day started off great and I ate clean-ish (chicken, veg, yoghurt, fruit) and the I got home and had a white chocolate magnum. It fitted into my macros so screw y'all I did still did amazeballs!!!


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

Sausage patty.


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life (May 3, 2013)

Just had some chicken nuggets and chips, however last night I had these but the thread disappeared from the side so I didn't post it.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Broasted chicken, mashed potatoes and gravy, and green beans


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

2 double cheeseburgers from McDonald's.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*I just had a Triple Cheeseburger and Double Cheeseburger from Steak N Shake. This will be the next beast I conquer:*

:drose


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

Home-made spaghetti in an improvised pasta sauce involving some ground chicken and some random veggies. Turned out great though. Also ended up with enough leftovers for a couple of days lol.


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Legit BOSS said:


> *I just had a Triple Cheeseburger and Double Cheeseburger from Steak N Shake. This will be the next beast I conquer:*
> 
> :drose


That is pretty good but it's no Frisco Melt imo . Frisco Melt >>>>


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

Pratchett said:


> That is pretty good but it's no Frisco Melt imo . Frisco Melt >>>>


*
I'm a big fan of melts in general, but I've always got to try their new sandwiches. The Parmesan steakburger was OK.*


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Legit BOSS said:


> *
> I'm a big fan of melts in general, but I've always got to try their new sandwiches. The Parmesan steakburger was OK.*


Trying new sandwiches is great. There is a burger joint not far from me that has like 18 gourmet burgers on the menu. I have so far tried about half of them. Food for me is something to be experienced. Even if I am not going to like it. But I usually do.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Grilled stuff burrito from Taco bell. A venti caramel frappuccino from Starbucks, and a piece of exquisite strawberry cheesecake for dessert.


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

Peach cobbler crisp with french vanilla ice cream.
And a glass of milk.


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ (Jun 19, 2012)

Gonna switch it up.

The last thing I drank was...










I had twelve of these babies just a few days ago. I just finished the 11th.

:mj2


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

A couple tuna sandwiches.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

Kisses for breakfast


EARLY IN THE MORNING

LOVE ME TOUCH ME KEEP ME WANTING


:banderas


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Weetabix.


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

Homemade tacos and burritos with Spanish rice. Then I passed out.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Soul Cat said:


> Homemade tacos and burritos with Spanish rice. *Then I passed out*.


You ate until you passed out? :lol That's commitment :mckinney


----------



## Wildcat410 (Jul 5, 2009)

Blueberry pie with cookie dough ice cream on top


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

CJ said:


> You ate until you passed out? :lol That's commitment :mckinney


No, I just mean I went to sleep afterwards. :lmao Haven't eaten since about 7 in the evening.


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Grilled potatoes covered in sausage gravy, with links, some bacon and blueberry bread.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Kung Pao Chicken w/ Fried Rice


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

Salmon, new potatoes and a little bit of veg :lenny5




A-C-P said:


> Kung Pao Chicken w/ Fried Rice



Kung Pao bitch :rock


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Soul Cat said:


> No, I just mean I went to sleep afterwards. :lmao Haven't eaten since about 7 in the evening.


You mean you passed out after that "after dinner liqueur" 

I just had a cinnamon crunch muffin and a breakfast hot pocket


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Had Taco Bell late last night. Made me feel all tingly and fucked with my vision. Blood sugar related? Had a migraine since.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Ulster fry with Club orange :shrug


----------



## Addychu (Nov 26, 2014)

CJ said:


> Sausages & potatoes.
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, that sounds super healthy. Good job Addy :mckinney


Thank you. :wink2:

Today I had brown toast for breakfast with cheese and for dinner I had brown rice with vegetables, chicken again and mushy peas this time. :mark:

Alot of pepsi max too.... mmmm!

I will be having some raspberries and strawberries... maybe some blueberries!


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Tonight for dinner I prepared a beef and pasta dish with sauce. Nothing too fancy. Corn for the wife and kid, and steamed brussels sprouts for me. They came out very good. Of course I insisted that they at least try the sprouts, and naturally they did not like them. Did not surprise me as I am probably among the less than .5% of population that actually likes brussels sprouts. Or however many of us there are.


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

An apple.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

One Whopper and one chicken fry from Burger King. Still have a Whopper left over for future consumption.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

I had a cheeseburger earlier.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Bacon sandwich :shrug


----------



## Café de René (Sep 27, 2011)

Chicken with rice and ratatouille. wens2


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Ate my leftover whopper for breakfast. I am a model for healthy eating. fpalm


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Spaghetti and Garlic Bread


----------



## Trublez (Apr 10, 2013)

3 giant milk chocolate cookies.

Told ya @CJ


----------



## Mister Excitement (Apr 17, 2006)

BANANA


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

Whipped up home-made teriyaki chicken using Baby Ray's Teriyaki marinade (So good ... I've only found one bottle of that stuff in stores here) in a slow cooker yesterday. So had those leftovers right now ---- followed that up with an improvised desert of jello and whipped cream.

And in the morning I had an omelet with a mix of spices I've blended together with bacon bits and Parmesan cheese sprinkled on top for breakfast.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

BBQ Chicken Thin Crust Pizza


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

SHIV made Burger King sound too good. Probably the best fast food meal I've had in years.

Double Whopper + Chicken Tendercrisp with cheese + Fries = Me feeling like death


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Made a couple sandwiches with peanut butter and Nutella.


----------



## Addychu (Nov 26, 2014)

For breakfast I had porridge and then for dinner I had brown pasta with pesto and chicken... Will have some strawberries after the gym.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

I just had two breakfast burritos with some very hot sauce for lunch. After The Whopper for breakfast, I am living in an upside down world.


----------



## Loudon Wainwright (Jul 23, 2014)

meh/10


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Chicken Burger & curly fries



Trublez said:


> 3 giant milk chocolate cookies.
> 
> Told ya @CJ


Now that's more like it :mckinney


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Made a couple Big Red Smokeys and some Rally's fries.

Will be strawberries for dessert.


----------



## CD Player (May 27, 2013)

Bacon breakfast toaster from Sonic.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

2 cheesy cheddarburgers from Wendy's for dinner.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Gold bar


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

I had Tex Mex rice for dinner.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Just had a piece of apple pie. Today was not a good day for self restraint.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

_*4 Hot Dogs and Beans*_


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Start cereal.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

2 Spicy Chicken Sandwiches and Onion Rings from Burger King


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

BLT


----------



## CD Player (May 27, 2013)

waffles and syrup.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Ham bap, with a shit ton of ham.










This pic doesn't even do it justice :chlol


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Had some humble pie which was eerily reminiscent of some crow I once ate.


----------



## Redwood (Jun 16, 2010)

Frosted Mini-Wheats and a glass of orange juice.


----------



## Addychu (Nov 26, 2014)

CJ said:


> Gold bar


Omg I had like 8 of them today...


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Addychu said:


> Omg I had like 8 of them today...


They're delicious :mark:


----------



## Trublez (Apr 10, 2013)

Tuna ad cheese sandwich, some Haribos and a can of Fanta. :side:


----------



## Addychu (Nov 26, 2014)

CJ said:


> They're delicious :mark:


They are, my favourite chocolate bar. :mark:


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

Smoothie with Kale, Banana, acai berry juice, and garlic. bama4


----------



## Addychu (Nov 26, 2014)

Evalution said:


> Smoothie with Kale, Banana, acai berry juice, and garlic. bama4


Sounds healthy. :thumbsup


----------



## kendoo (Oct 23, 2012)

Had 2 rolls n chopped pork with some salad and coleslaw and a coffee, bout to have a couple of penguin biscuits.


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

BBQ ribs. :lenny


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Jamaican Patty with coco bread


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

2 Beef Burrito Supremes from Taco Bell

I am turning into SHIV


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

A-C-P said:


> 2 Beef Burrito Supremes from Taco Bell
> 
> I am turning into SHIV


:lmao

It's part of my strategy to become you,then take your place. You know why. 

I just had a steak and egg burrito for breakfast. This time it was from Jack in the Box, not Carl Jr's.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

Grabbed some wal-mart thin crust pizza and salad on the way home from a quick shopping trip ....

Never, ever again.

:ugh2


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Wendy's chili and my mother gave me part of her Swiss and Bacon Buttery jack from Jack in the Box.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Fish fingers


----------



## Oda Nobunaga (Jun 12, 2006)

Sriracha flavored almonds.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

A lovely dish of Paella :drose 

Been obsessed with that meal ever since I had it in Barcelona, although it never seems to taste as good as it did in that restaurant :mj2


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

A Shawarma and roasted potatoes with Garlic sauce and a Greek Salad.


:trips5


Funny how this thread has been around longer than the OP.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Prawn cocktail Quavers & a Milky Way :shrug


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

rotisserie chicken, Amish potato salad and some baked beans and a nice chianti


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

I had potato soup and a cheeseburger.


----------



## kendoo (Oct 23, 2012)

About to have 2 weetabix and a coffee to kick my day off.


----------



## Ivyy (Oct 14, 2006)

Chocolate pudding.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Sugar puffs.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

A Turkey Bacon BLT Wrap and Crispy Coleslaw


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Hot pocket! :yes


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Chicken fillet burger & chips with some Sprite.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Tuna Salad and Ritz Crackers


----------



## Trublez (Apr 10, 2013)

Pepperoni pizza and chips with baked beans.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

CJ said:


> Chicken fillet burger & chips with some Sprite.


I hope that was a Large Sprite. Sounds good to me.

I just ate some super hot jalapeno chili and a blueberry muffin because they go so well together


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Chicken sandwich with wheaten bread.



IDONTSHIV said:


> I hope that was a Large Sprite. Sounds good to me.
> 
> I just ate some super hot jalapeno chili and a blueberry muffin because they go so well together


I can confirm it was. But that was probably never in doubt :chlol


----------



## CD Player (May 27, 2013)

Coffee N Donuts trifle.


----------



## Oda Nobunaga (Jun 12, 2006)

Avocados


----------



## CM Cena (Jun 19, 2015)

Turkey rashers with turkey steak, tuna, and peppers


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Philly Cheese Steak pizza


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

Chicken stir fry.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Pratchett said:


> Philly Cheese Steak pizza


That,not ambrosia, is the true food of the gods! :mark:

I went to a fast food place I haven't been to in several months, I had a polish sandwich and two chili dogs from Wienerschnitzel. :mark:


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

I had grilled shrimp with corn and chili.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Bacon & eggs with orange juice.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

I went out after ten last night and got my mother a milkshake from Sonic. Well, I cracked and bought a footlong chili cheese coney. It's over 5 hours later and I still feel gorged. Cant' wait to get another one, though! :mark:


----------



## Addychu (Nov 26, 2014)

Yesterday my day started off well, fruit and brown bread for breakfast... Then for dinner had wholewheat wraps with chicken, lettuce and sweetcorn... I then decided to have my left over sweets from yesterday as ive been feeling pretty shitty recently, bad news after bad news haha.

But today will be a good day.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Slice of wheaten bread with strawberry jam, going to a bbq later :mark:


----------



## Addychu (Nov 26, 2014)

I had porridge with raisins. :mark:


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

Scrambled Eggs.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Blueberry muffin and a couple of slices of tri tip steak for breakfast.


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Goetta rueben with crinkly fries


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Saliisbury steak tv dinner for lunch. Hit the spot quite nicely.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

A cheeseburger, couple of hotdogs, bbq chicken, steak & a beefburger. I also had some Club lemon & pepsi. I was going to have some side salad too but I didn't want to be greedy


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

CJ said:


> A cheeseburger, couple of hotdogs, bbq chicken, steak & a beefburger. I also had some Club lemon & pepsi. I was going to have some side salad too but I didn't want to be greedy


:mark: That sounds like an awesome outing!

Meanwhile in SHIVSVILLE, I had even more jalpeno chili and a cinnamon crunch muffin.


----------



## kendoo (Oct 23, 2012)

I've just had a packet of prawn cocktail crisps and a packet of Worcester sauce crisps and 3 mini packs of Parma violets, gotta love it.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

IDONTSHIV said:


> :mark: That sounds like an awesome outing!
> 
> Meanwhile in SHIVSVILLE, I had even more jalpeno chili and a cinnamon crunch muffin.


It was 



kendoo said:


> I've just had a packet of prawn cocktail crisps and a packet of Worcester sauce crisps and 3 mini packs of Parma violets, gotta love it.


Prawn cocktail crisps :mark:


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Homemade cornbread. :banderas


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

Jack Thwagger said:


> Homemade cornbread. :banderas


Honey butter or unkout


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Soul Cat said:


> Honey butter or unkout


Implying there wasn't honey and butter applied to said cornbread. :mj


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

I had Boiled Shrimp with french fries and slaw.


----------



## Trublez (Apr 10, 2013)

Toast and honey


----------



## Wildcat410 (Jul 5, 2009)

Strawberry shortcake


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)




----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

Chicken Pasta Salad.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Chicken wrapped in bacon, potatoes, roast potatoes & yorkshire puddings.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Waffle Crisp. The greatest cereal ever.


----------



## Addychu (Nov 26, 2014)

CJ said:


> Chicken wrapped in bacon, potatoes, roast potatoes & yorkshire puddings.


Yorkshire puddings omg, nom nom nom!

Where are you from again?


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Addychu said:


> Yorkshire puddings omg, nom nom nom!
> 
> Where are you from again?


----------



## Addychu (Nov 26, 2014)

CJ said:


>


So Scotland? or? Im trying to google, LOL?


----------



## Addychu (Nov 26, 2014)

Scotland or Ireland lol.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Addychu said:


> So Scotland? or? Im trying to google, LOL?


Land of No Surrender = Ulster = Northern Ireland 



Addychu said:


> Scotland or Ireland lol.


:nah


----------



## Addychu (Nov 26, 2014)

CJ said:


> Land of No Surrender = Ulster = Northern Ireland
> 
> 
> 
> :nah


AHHH, I should of known that, my step mum is from Northern Ireland. #ops


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

3 boiled egges


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

CJ said:


> Land of No Surrender = Ulster = Northern Ireland
> 
> 
> 
> :nah


I thought you were living in Freezing's mind? :hmm

Blueberry muffin and some Booberry Cereal that is still around from months ago.


----------



## Addychu (Nov 26, 2014)

IDONTSHIV said:


> I thought you were living in Freezing's mind? :hmm
> 
> Blueberry muffin and some Booberry Cereal that is still around from months ago.


I thought that was you. booklel


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life (May 3, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Addychu said:


> I thought that was you. booklel


I heard there was a lot of space, to be honest.


----------



## mrdiamond77 (Feb 14, 2015)

Jumbo Hot Dog in a baguette with tomato ketchup.


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

IDONTSHIV said:


>


I always liked Booberry better than the other two. Unfortunately, they are easier to find.

I am about to eat some hot dogs and Rally's Fries. Going to have to go out and pick up another bag after today.
Finding them at the store = :drose


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Pratchett said:


> I always liked Booberry better than the other two. Unfortunately, they are easier to find.
> 
> I am about to eat some hot dogs and Rally's Fries. Going to have to go out and pick up another bag after today.
> Finding them at the store = :drose


I liked Booberry and Count Chocula almost equally. Frankenberry was a distant third.Only recently I found out there was a fourth named Fruit Brute, featuring a Wolfman, but I never saw it , until they revived it a couple of years ago. Actually there was a fifth called Fruity Yummy Mummy which eluded m as well.


----------



## oleanderson89 (Feb 13, 2015)

Roasted Pasta with Veggies, black beans, 2 scrambled eggs, and 2 avocados. Avocados take too long to ripen and thats the only thing I hate about them.


----------



## kendoo (Oct 23, 2012)

CJ said:


> It was
> 
> 
> 
> Prawn cocktail crisps :mark:


:mark: prawn cocktail crisps are easily in the top 3 best ever crisps.

Think I'll grab a bag just now


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Tayto beef & onion crisps.



IDONTSHIV said:


> I thought you were living in Freezing's mind? :hmm


:nah



kendoo said:


> :mark: prawn cocktail crisps are easily in the top 3 best ever crisps.
> 
> Think I'll grab a bag just now


Yep :mark:


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Pulled Pork sandwich and some potato salad.


----------



## Addychu (Nov 26, 2014)

I had brown vegetable rice with tuna... sweetcorn and sun-dried pesto for breakfast, I just had a long walk with the dog and found a lost dog so now im very very hungry, not sure what to have though, maybe pasta?


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life (May 3, 2013)




----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Slice of pavlova.


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

CJ said:


> Slice of pavlova.


I don't know what that is, but it rings a bell for some reason...


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Pratchett said:


> I don't know what that is, but it rings a bell for some reason...


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Brussels sprouts, pork chops, and mashed potatoes made by yours truly.


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Jack Thwagger said:


> Brussels sprouts, pork chops, and mashed potatoes made by yours truly.


Repped for brussels sprouts :mark:


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Pratchett said:


> I don't know what that is, but it rings a bell for some reason...


:clap Best post I've seen all day.

In my infinite Sunday lethargy,I had a breakfast burrito for dinner. Truly I am a rebel of the highest order.


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

IDONTSHIV said:


> In my infinite Sunday lethargy,I had a breakfast burrito for dinner. Truly I am a rebel of the highest order.


Breakfast for dinner. One of the true joys of life. (Y)

Tonight I made a taco lasagna for dinner. I don't know if anyone else ever makes it, but it is one of the things I am proud of coming up with and making with no recipe to guide me.

Going to be strawberries for dessert, assuming the wife hasn't shared them all with her bunnies. :side:


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Pratchett said:


> Breakfast for dinner. One of the true joys of life. (Y)
> 
> Tonight I made a taco lasagna for dinner. I don't know if anyone else ever makes it, but it is one of the things I am proud of coming up with and making with no recipe to guide me.
> 
> Going to be strawberries for dessert, assuming the wife hasn't shared them all with her bunnies. :side:


Taco Lasagna sounds incredible. Strawberries are just the proverbial cherry on top.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

I had pepperoni, ham, and sausage pizza.


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

pav bhaji (indian dish)


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Sourdough Melt from Culvers :homer


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Mac & cheese and a burger.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Roast Chicken


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Start cereal.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Couldn't find Van's Whole Grain Waffles, so I picked up ^ those instead and they're pretty damn solid too. bama


----------



## Trublez (Apr 10, 2013)

Fruit and fibre


----------



## Addychu (Nov 26, 2014)

Last night I had brown pasta with chicken, sundried pesto and cheese.

For breakfast I had porridge. <3


----------



## CD Player (May 27, 2013)

Chicken Ramen Noodles.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Turkey and Swiss, red velvet cupcake and a bottle of water from Zaro's. 

Seems I always get something from there whenever I'm at Penn Station.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Roast beef sandwich.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

bacon and sausage breakfast burrito


----------



## Trublez (Apr 10, 2013)

Tuna salad sandwich


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

BBQ Pulled Pork sandwich from Burger King. It was given to me for dinner, but I just got around to eating it.


----------



## Lucifer The Dark (Jun 29, 2007)

An Extra Strong Mint.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Smoked Honey Turkey, Ham, and Swiss sandwich w/ French Dressing and Peas & Cheese Deli Salad.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Chicken & potatoes with lots of gravy.


----------



## Captain Edd (Dec 14, 2011)

Steak + 8 beers

Now I'm kinda fuzzy :aryep


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

A-C-P said:


> Smoked Honey Turkey, Ham, and Swiss sandwich w/ French Dressing and Peas & Cheese Deli Salad.


I need some Deli food! :yum:

Just ate a nice bowl of Boston clam chowder.


----------



## kendoo (Oct 23, 2012)

We don't have any decent donut shops in Glasgow so my cousin made a trip to Edinburgh for a few boxes of Krispy Kremes finest, so tonight I've had a glazed donut, strawberrys and Kreme and a caramel iced ring :mark:

I was hoping he'd do a 85mile round trip to dunkin donuts but it never happened.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

:yum:


----------



## Trublez (Apr 10, 2013)

It was a pretty hot day today.


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

IDONTSHIV said:


> BBQ Pulled Pork sandwich from Burger King. It was given to me for dinner, but I just got around to eating it.


I keep seeing commercials for these, and I want to try it. Is it worth the wait?



CJ said:


> :yum:


I want these so much I can't even begin... Next time I go to JJ's I am going to look for these _SPECIFICALLY_.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Pratchett said:


> I keep seeing commercials for these, and I want to try it. Is it worth the wait?
> 
> 
> 
> I want these so much I can't even begin... Next time I go to JJ's I am going to look for these _SPECIFICALLY_.




Granted, I microwaved it instead of having it fresh from the store, but it was pretty good. It has a few large onions and pickles on it. The price point is good as its 2 for $5. It's not the best pulled pork I've ever had,fast food rarely can claim that mantle, but it was good. It really depends on one's own tastes, so you should sample it just to see what you think.


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Chicken tetrazini with peas for dinner.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Turkey Meat Loaf and Green Beans


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Chili Mac during RAW!


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

I had chicken strips from Zaxby's for dinner.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

I'd like to publicly thank my sister for saving me from my post RAW funk. She bought me a Starbucks and even got me a beef grilled stuff burrito from Taco Bell. That's either a midnight snack or an early breakfast for me. It's only going to be 108 tomorrow, so that's my last fast food for the foreseeable future.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Saltfish and dumplings. It's a step up :mj2

Sis works at McDonalds so she's yaming :ti we telling her to stop, but I don't think she's listening.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Cheese & ham omelette.


----------



## Addychu (Nov 26, 2014)

CJ said:


> Cheese & ham omelette.












So yesterday I had chicken with potatoes, mushy peas and sweetcorn... Im going to have porridge again for breakfast today. :smile2:



IDONTSHIV said:


> I'd like to publicly thank my sister for saving me from my post RAW funk. She bought me a Starbucks and even got me a beef grilled stuff burrito from Taco Bell. That's either a midnight snack or an early breakfast for me. It's only going to be 108 tomorrow, so that's my last fast food for the foreseeable future.


I bloody love burritos, id love a Taco Bell here... :crying:


----------



## HighFiveGhost (May 9, 2012)

burrito from jack in the box. best breakfast burritos ever


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Roast beef sandwich :shrug


----------



## LocoI (Apr 18, 2015)

birthday cake oreos and sour cream and onion lays.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

HighFiveGhost said:


> burrito from jack in the box. best breakfast burritos ever


:mckinney Now you are speaking my language,

I had the grilled studded beef burrito for breakfast A little microwave action and it was as good as new. :yum:


----------



## oleanderson89 (Feb 13, 2015)

Millet Porridge with raisins










3 soft boiled eggs and 2 Pears. 

Great way to start the day. 

I am going to have some spelt salad with fava beans for lunch


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Meatloaf Sandwich (best part of making Meatloaf is making the leftovers into sandwiches) :homer


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Double chicken burger.


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Made meatball sandwiches for dinner. Some leftover kettle popcorn from the fair after.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Homemade Chicken Pie with Roast Potatoes and a side of Beetroot. The secret ingredient is to cut up rashers of bacon and mix them in with the pie :yum:


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life (May 3, 2013)

I'm not a big sweet lover but I'm just eating these now and they're lovely.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Sonic . I got some chili cheese tots, which are tater tots covered in chili and cheese. They were decent, but not filling enough. The footlong chili cheese Coney is a comparable price but a much more satisfying meal.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

I had leftover pizza.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Rolo yogurt.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Mexican Rice Casserole


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Turkey sandwich & a glass of water.


----------



## Addychu (Nov 26, 2014)

Arrogantly Grateful said:


> I'm not a big sweet lover but I'm just eating these now and they're lovely.


I love theses too. :mark:


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Just ate some leftover Chinese food that my sister dropped off. I think it was Kung Pao chicken and rice with one super hellaciously hot red seed pod in it.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Tell me more about your sister... and the chicken.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Had a salad made with fresh leaf lettuce from my Grandparents garden :homer


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Bacon :yum:


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

CJ said:


> Rolo yogurt.


I want to live in the same world you do :mj2


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

chicken chow mein and a blueberry muffin. That is a non traditional combo.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Spoiler


----------



## Addychu (Nov 26, 2014)

I had 2 crusty rolls with cheese for breakfast, just had some granola cereal and soon I will be having a salted caramel cake with ginger and fudge icecream... We are celebrating one of ours dogs birthdays, she will even get alittle bit of cake ahha!



Might Guy said:


> Spoiler


 @A-C-P :surprise::surprise::surprise:


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Crunchy nut cornflakes :shrug



Addychu said:


> I had 2 crusty rolls with cheese for breakfast, just had some granola cereal and soon I will be having a salted caramel cake with ginger and fudge icecream... We are celebrating one of ours dogs birthday, she will even get alittle bit of cake ahha!
> 
> 
> 
> @A-C-P :surprise::surprise::surprise:


:hb to your dog Addy.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

@DarkLady

I just had a small cinnamon doughnut and some chamomile tea. :yum:


----------



## CD Player (May 27, 2013)

Pizza.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

i had my once a week dinner of tex mex rice.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Start cereal with skimmed milk & a glass of water.


----------



## Wildcat410 (Jul 5, 2009)

Turkey breast, Jarlsberg, and cucumber on rye sandwich.


----------



## The RainMaker (Dec 16, 2014)

Any answer other than Vagina is incorrect.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Chicken soup with Nutty Krust bread :yum:


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Chicken Parm Pizza :homer



Might Guy said:


> Spoiler


:Cocky He really is wens2


----------



## Addychu (Nov 26, 2014)

CJ said:


> Crunchy nut cornflakes :shrug
> 
> 
> 
> :hb to your dog Addy.


Thank you sweetie, she had a wonderful day.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

I ate a blueberry muffin, but I should have eaten something baked, seeing as I roasted yesterday at 105 degrees. Gonna have to go get a Sonic milkshake today. :yum:


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

A couple of Whoppers from BK, I immediately regreted that decision


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Chili with a piece of melted cheese.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Chicken fillet burger with chips & a strawberry milkshake :shrug


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

I could really go for a packet of Rib 'N' Saucy Nik Naks right now. @CJ could you please go round to ASDA and get some?


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Blackbeard said:


> I could really go for a packet of Rib 'N' Saucy Nik Naks right now. @CJ could you please go round to ASDA and get some?


Asda closes at 10pm :shrug No Asda's in Scotland :confused


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

CJ said:


> *Asda closes at 10pm*







I thought ASDA was open 24/7?


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Big Mac and fries. I need to go for a walk.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Piece of apple pie. Now I am being gifted with the joy of 2 Whoppers. Can't complain, it's free.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Why is everyone having so many Big Mac's and Whopper's today? Now I am really craving a burger :homer


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Blackbeard said:


> I thought ASDA was open 24/7?


:nah


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

CJ said:


>


 :WTF


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Monster munch roast beef flavor :thumbsup



Blackbeard said:


> :WTF


That's what happens when you live in Ulster's version of the Bible Belt :shrug


----------



## CD Player (May 27, 2013)

Mexican omelet.


----------



## JohnCooley (Apr 25, 2014)

Buffalo wings and french fries.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

I had two happy meal sized cheeseburgers and french fries.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

My brother is off to buy me a beef grilled stuff burrito, Gonna be good and free also.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Weetabix.


----------



## Mister Abigail (May 22, 2014)

Cooked some fish and had it on fressssh bread rolllsss.


----------



## Trublez (Apr 10, 2013)




----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

Oreos.


----------



## CD Player (May 27, 2013)

Smores.


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

Scrambled eggs on toast w/ Coca Cola.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Some BBQ-flavored chips.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Leftover Mexican Pizza from Taco Bell.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Fish & chips.


----------



## Addychu (Nov 26, 2014)

IDONTSHIV said:


> Leftover Mexican Pizza from Taco Bell.


You must spend alot on food... 

I had chicken with brown vegetable rice with pesto sauce for breakfast.

Dinner I had 2 chilli burgers. :mark:


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Addychu said:


> You msut spend alot on food...
> 
> I had chicken with brown vegetable rice with pesto sauce for breakfast.
> 
> Dinner I had 2 chilli burgers. :mark:


You could make breakfast for me :millhouse

Chili burger sounds great to me right now, :yum:


----------



## Addychu (Nov 26, 2014)

IDONTSHIV said:


> You could make breakfast for me :millhouse
> 
> Chili burger sounds great to me right now, :yum:


Of course I'd make breakfast for you, a full English breakfast. :wink2:


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Addychu said:


> Of course I'd make breakfast for you, a full English breakfast. :wink2:


Buttered English Muffin! :yes :mark: :fuckyeah


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Tayto cheese & onion crisps.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

CJ said:


> Tay*toe* cheese & onion crisps.


CJ confirmed interest in #TEAM FEET! :mark:

I just ate a blueberry muffin.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

IDONTSHIV said:


> CJ confirmed interest in #TEAM FEET! :mark:.


:nah










:mark:


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Went to IHOP tonight and had a Colorado Omelette for dinner. Had to share the side pancakes with my son, it was just too much. But soooo good. :yum:


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Recently discovered that these actually exist in my neck of the woods










I can't get enough of them :yum:


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Blackbeard said:


> Recently discovered that these actually exist in my neck of the woods
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You lucky :cuss:

I wonder if they still make Paprika Pringles :hmm: Need to investigate.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

CJ said:


> You lucky :cuss:


You can get them in ASDA :drose


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Blackbeard said:


> You can get them in ASDA :drose


Never seen them :krillin2


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Paprika Ruffles and Pringles? Roast beef flavored Tayto crisps that CJ mentioned earlier?
You guys get all kinds of great flavors over there :mj2


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Bacon Cheeseburger and french fries. So damn good. Dat Holiday Weekend. :mark:


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

CJ said:


> Never seen them :krillin2


We get them delivered here :shrug 



Pratchett said:


> Paprika Ruffles and Pringles? Roast beef flavored Tayto crisps that CJ mentioned earlier?
> You guys get all kinds of great flavors over there :mj2


We have steak flavor as well










:homer


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Blackbeard said:


> We get them delivered here :shrug


Never seen them. Apart from Walkers multipacks there aren't that many Walkers branded crisps over here.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

I had two Sausage and Egg biscuits.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Toast with cheese spread.


----------



## Drago (Jul 29, 2014)

Corn Flakes with banana and natural yogurt.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

McChicken and a double cheeseburger.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Strawberry yogurt.


----------



## TheFreeMan (Oct 12, 2006)

A Full English Breakfast with extra BACON!!!


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

My Saturday morning chocolate doughnut :homer


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

Just tried soy burgers and surprisingly they taste good.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

Popeyes fried chicken. They were talking about it the other day in cbox and I had to try it. Not bad at all. Much better than KFC.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Diced chicken & gravy chip :woo


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

leftover grilled stuff burrito :woo


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Had a barbecue. So an hamburger, naturally.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Snickers.



Brock said:


> Had a barbecue. So an hamburger, naturally.


Just the one? :WTF2


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

CJ said:


> Snickers.
> 
> 
> 
> Just the one? :WTF2


Afraid so lol. Already had some Southern Fried Chicken Bites for my dinner, so.


----------



## CD Player (May 27, 2013)

Chili cheese dog from Sonic.


----------



## CM Skittles (Jul 4, 2015)

I ate some white rice with some tuna


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Barbecued chicken thighs that were marinated in a Chinese sauce. And a Strawberry Cornetto for desert.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

I had a special K brownie at like 11:00 in the morning. I'm absolutely starving.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Jack Thwagger said:


> I had a special *Kush* brownie at like 11:00 in the morning. I'm absolutely starving.


:evil


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Blackbeard said:


> :evil


No, I'm a good girl.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Jack Thwagger said:


> No, I'm a good girl.


That's not what I've heard :brie


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Blackbeard said:


> That's not what I've heard :brie


:fuckedup Ya nasty.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Had a breakfast hot pocket for lunch.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Jack Thwagger said:


> :fuckedup Ya nasty.


They don't call me Buc Nasty for nothing :shrug


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Toffifee.



IDONTSHIV said:


> Had a breakfast hot pocket for lunch.


Shiv :woah I find your nonconformist attitude troubling


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

salt and vinegar chips


----------



## Steve BlowJobs (Jul 4, 2015)

Pussy


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Had an early 4th of July feast. Couple of hot dogs, a hamburger Amish potato salad and baked beans. Not going to do any fireworks this year because of the drought. Probably will watch the Boston Pops version or something.


----------



## Apple iGrave (Jul 5, 2015)

I ate a pear lol basic but tasty as hell


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Went to a nice place today for our anniversary dinner. Had a surf and turf combo with pistacio-crusted grouper and parmesan-crusted filet medallions. On the side were lightly garlic and butter seasoned mashed potatoes and roasted carrots and parsnips. Never had parsnips before and found them to be quite good. In fact the whole dinner was very good. Ended it by sharing a slice of chocolate mousse cake and a bottle of sweet red wine. I don't recall ever spending that much on a dinner, but we wanted to do something really nice and special, and this turned out great.
Will have to go back there again sometime. Getting a burger of course, the prices there are a bit on the high side. :faint:


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Tonight I had potatoes and gravy with macaroni and green peas.


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

CJ said:


> :yum:


Stopped by the one store in my city that could have these. They weren't there. :mj2
They did have the Tayto brand crisps there, but not _that _flavor. So I just grabbed the Beef and Onion and going to hope for the best when I snack on them.

Also found a couple of others though, and will post the results of trying those when I get around to them. One from Scotland and another from Ireland.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Went to fuckin' Applebees and fuckin' had some fuckin' ribs and Jack and Coke.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

My sister took me to Sonic and treated me to a large strawberry milkshake. Got to watch the fireworks on the tv with a satidsying milkshake in hand.


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

IDONTSHIV said:


> My sister took me to Sonic and treated me to a large strawberry milkshake. Got to watch the fireworks on the tv with a satidsying milkshake in hand.


I JUST GOT DRUNK AND WENT TO SONIC DUDE, HIGH FUCKING FIVE. GOT THE SPICY JUMBO POPCORN CHICKEN.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Pratchett said:


> Stopped by the one store in my city that could have these. They weren't there. :mj2
> They did have the Tayto brand crisps there, but not _that _flavor. So I just grabbed the Beef and Onion and going to hope for the best when I snack on them.
> 
> Also found a couple of others though, and will post the results of trying those when I get around to them. One from Scotland and another from Ireland.


Tayto Beef & Onion are nice but they don't compare to Beef & Peppercorn sauce. Hope you enjoy them :mckinney


----------



## Flux (Sep 4, 2010)

CURRY POT NOODLE.

Perfect hangover food.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Simple oatmeal. Very no frills breakfast


----------



## Drago (Jul 29, 2014)

Leczo/Lecho. It's hungarian dish with sausage, bacon, mushrooms, tomatoes, peppers, onions, garlic and zucchini. SO FUCKING GOOD.


----------



## Oda Nobunaga (Jun 12, 2006)

Turkey Bacon and Eggs.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Chips and salsa.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Roast beef, potatoes, roast potatoes, yorkshire puddings :yum:


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

2 blueberry muffins! :woo


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Trifle :mark:


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

CJ said:


> Tayto Beef & Onion are nice but they don't compare to Beef & Peppercorn sauce. Hope you enjoy them :mckinney


They were not bad. The taste kind of reminded me of beef flavored ramen noodles. And it took hours for me to get the taste out of my mouth. Took even longer to get the smell off my fingers. I felt like Pontius Pilate washing my hands over and over and not getting the results I want.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Big piece of apple pie...against my better judgment. Insta sugar headache resulted from it, but you only live once.


----------



## Loudon Wainwright (Jul 23, 2014)

don't care for these but I don't waste food


----------



## Wildcat410 (Jul 5, 2009)

Yoplait light strawberry shortcake yogurt


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

Olive Garden's Eggplant Parmigiana.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Bacon sandwich with tomato ketchup.


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

Starbursts


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Gourmet Veggie Delight pizza from Round Table. Three glorious slices! :mark:


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

I had potato soup and a grilled cheese sandwich tonight.


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

A home made grilled bacon cheeseburger. Baked beans and potato salad.
And a glass of milk.


----------



## Sweettre15 (Feb 27, 2014)

I had a spaghetti with whole wheat pasta and turkey ground beef....When you season it properly it's great.

As for what I ate a few minutes ago, I had some of this for dessert: 










:banderas

In a good way, it doesn't taste like your average Cookies N Cream ice cream


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Start cereal.


----------



## Drago (Jul 29, 2014)

Barley soup


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

A blueberry muffin.


----------



## Evenflow. (Jul 3, 2015)

Chicken


----------



## GAD247 (Jul 9, 2014)

At a party last night, there was that new hotdog pizza from Pizza Hut. Yea I tried it 

:ugh2


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Chicken salad.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

2 Boiled eggs


----------



## tylermoxreigns (Aug 8, 2013)

Grilled turkey and veg


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

2 sauasage croissants from Jack in the Box.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Cod roes in balsamic & coriander sauce*


----------



## CD Player (May 27, 2013)

Ham sandwich and Mountain Dew.


----------



## Trublez (Apr 10, 2013)

Giant oatmeal cookies


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Chocolate eclair :shrug


----------



## southrnbygrace (Jun 14, 2014)

String cheese


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

2 blueberry muffins


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Got home from work and tried some new chips before I started making dinner.










JFC. :jay

If that is what haggis tastes like I would do well to avoid it in the future. Oh sure, the first few chips were allright, but before long I was regretting my decision. Not going to describe what I thought it tasted like. Oh well, that is part of trying new things. You won't always like what you put in your mouth, but that is why you do it.

Later on I kept on making adjustments to my beef stroganoff recipe. I almost have it where I want it. Very saucy this time, which is what I like.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Pratchett said:


> Got home from work and tried some new chips before I started making dinner.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Love beef stroganoff. Wouldnt eat haggis if you paid me to, even haggis flavored is a bridge too far. 

So far tonight, all I've had is a Starbuck venti caramel frappuccino. Probably making myself some chili dogs when RAW is over. I'll be hungry after vomiting my guts out from the bad RAW aftertaste.


----------



## rbhayek (Apr 13, 2011)

Not counting Starburst....Lamb and Carrots.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Three chili dogs, post RAW.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Beef sandwich with extra beef :shrug


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

Goulash.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Crunchy nut cornflakes.


----------



## Drago (Jul 29, 2014)

Chicken Gyro Salad.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

This is a terrible breakfast, but I popped for it. Three more chili dogs.:woo


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Chicken Noodles & a Chicken Burger.


----------



## gabrielcev (Aug 23, 2014)

Going through a rough patch financially. I ate Rice and Lentils for every meal for the past three days.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

2 packets of cheese flavored Quavers.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Well finishing up a vacation in Texas visiting my wife's family down here, and not going to list everything I ate but it included a lot of Mexican food and Tequila


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Ulster fry minus the soda bread :WTF2


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

An Apple


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Having some Mac and cheese, steak and white cheese on Asiago Focaccia and a carrot cake cupcake.

Ordered this from Panera, they forgot the chips though :MAD


----------



## Purpleyellowgreen (May 31, 2014)

Biscuits & gravy. Made me a man, biscuits & gravy made me all that I am.


----------



## Flesh Fest (May 21, 2015)

Pancakes, eggs, bacon, sausage and goddamn, I feel like I ate a brick :trips5


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Turkey sandwich and a modest portion of Amish potato salad, thus proving they are good at more than just churning butter and raising barns. :mark:


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Cheese & ham toasted sandwich with a glass of water.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

There's a question I'd like to ask the American's on here. What's the big deal with you guys and Mac & Cheese? To an outsider it seems like y'all have it as a side dish for everything, that seems crazy to me cause it's a dish I usually have on its own. Apologies for my ignorance.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Onion rings from Eurospar :woo



Blackbeard said:


> There's a question I'd like to ask the American's on here. What's the big deal with you guys and Mac & Cheese? To an outsider it seems like y'all have it as a side dish for everything, that seems crazy to me cause it's a dish I usually have on its own. Apologies for my ignorance.


So first you hate peanut butter, now mac & cheese :WTF2 Next I'll find out you don't like Buckfast


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

CJ said:


> So first you hate peanut butter, now mac & cheese :WTF2 Next I'll find out you don't like Buckfast


:woah I was just curious as to why they have it as a side dish so often. 

My mum makes the best mac & cheese, she always cuts up bits of bacon for me :lenny

Buckfast :tripsscust I'd never lower myself to drink that plebeian libation 8*D


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

I had a chili cheeseburger but I saved the french fries for my midnight snack later. :mark:


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

Roasted asparagus and mushrooms.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Blackbeard said:


> There's a question I'd like to ask the American's on here. What's the big deal with you guys and Mac & Cheese? To an outsider it seems like y'all have it as a side dish for everything, that seems crazy to me cause it's a dish I usually have on its own. Apologies for my ignorance.


Speaking for all Americans, because why not? I actually agree with you, Macaroni and Cheese isnt a side dish to me it's been a staple of my diet for years. When I was a child my mother used to cut up hotdogs and it in the macaroni, sometimes. In college, whilst other fed on Ramen noodles, I could be found eating my Kraft Macaroni and Cheese. I dont accept it as merely a side dish even though the commonly try to foist it on me at KFC or Popeye's.

I just had a chili cheese coney dog from Sonic for dinner.


----------



## kendoo (Oct 23, 2012)

Just had 2 poached eggs and drinking a quick coffee just to start my day off


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Frosties mixed with Coco pops & skimmed milk. Part of my new healthy lifestyle :chlol


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Rice crispies.


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

gabrielcev said:


> Going through a rough patch financially. I ate Rice and Lentils for every meal for the past three days.


Ah, who among us hasn't been there? The days of ramen noodles for two meals a day minimum? :|


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Brock said:


> Rice crispies.


I actually just had a rice krispie bun :JLC3


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Thought I had a healthy appetite lol


----------



## Rasslor (Jan 2, 2014)

Shitty bowl of Cornflakes


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

A tuna sandwich for my lunch.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Grandslam Breakfast at Denny's


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Ham sandwich & an apple.



Brock said:


> Thought I had a healthy appetite lol


I only had one, promise :side:


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

About to have a few chips (that's fries to you Americans )


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Pastrami on Rye w/ extra pickles and Crispy Coleslaw


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Battered fish & chips.


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Took some bbq baked beans and some andouille sausage for a bowl of kicked up beanie weenie. It was OK.


----------



## Addychu (Nov 26, 2014)

Pratchett said:


> Took some bbq baked beans and some andouille sausage for a bowl of kicked up beanie weenie. It was OK.


Sounds yummy! 

I had rolls with cheese in for breakfast and maybe ill eat something before I sleep... OH and I had some fudge!>


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

An ibuprofen for my pain :cry


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

I had a turkey wrap, which was surprisingly good , and a cinnamon crunch muffin.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

I had tex mex rice.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Long, difficult day. I made myself some chili macaroni and listened to some Lana Del Rey while I ate. It was especially good and I mixed in some tapatio and gave it a little spiciness.:yum:


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

I had some scrambled eggs & bacon.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Meager breakfast consisting solely of a cinnamon crunch muffin and a plain piece of toasted wheat bread.


----------



## Drago (Jul 29, 2014)

Cucumber soup


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

an Apple


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Chicken soup.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Peppered steak & chips :homer


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

General Tso Chicken and Fried Rice


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Had some dumbass cinnamon toast crunch at 6:45 in the morning and that's the last thing I ate. And I won't be able to eat for another 6+ fucking hours.


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Had some Larosa's Four Meat pizza for dinner.


----------



## kendoo (Oct 23, 2012)

Got a zinger burrito from KFC for dinner, for some reason I only got one and ended up making a chicken/mushroom pot noodle with some sriracha hot sauce


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Chicken fillet burger & chips.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Homemade Masala Lamb Curry with Boiled Rice and Nan Bread. Afterwards I had some Chocolate Chip Cookies that my mum had baked for me :lenny


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Blackbeard said:


> Homemade Masala Lamb Curry with Boiled Rice and Nan Bread. Afterwards I had some Chocolate Chip Cookies that my mum had backed for me :lenny


Blackbeard with that home made meal. :clap

I ate a bowl of spicy chili and a blueberry muffin...again.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

I had pizza.


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

Tacos and Jack Tennessee Fire :saul


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Start cereal with skimmed milk


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Chicken & bacon soup. I am a man who enjoys his soups.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Had this for breakfast:


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

IDONTSHIV said:


> Had this for breakfast:


MOM MADE PIZZA ROLLS! :rollins4

Had Sausage and Mushroom Pizza last night for dinner


----------



## BORT (Oct 5, 2009)

Ordered an Original to be specific.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Chicken sandwich & a kitkat.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

I had a microwaved lunch and a juicy juice juicebox and an apple.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Turkey BLT and Macaroni Salad


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Sausages, potatoes & beans.


----------



## Café de René (Sep 27, 2011)

Chicken curry and rice.


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Waiting for the wife to get home so I can start dinner. Snacking on these currently.

OMFG these are soooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo damn good. :yum:


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

I'm currently chowing down on a pepperoni calzone, boneless wings and fries. :homer7


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

I just had 3 slices of a Papa Murphy's Take-n-Bake. Flavor was Hawaiian. I purchased a Chicago style stuffed pizza for later consumption as well.


----------



## TheRealFunkman (Dec 26, 2011)

Steak and potatoes #GAINZ


----------



## kendoo (Oct 23, 2012)

Just finished a small box of toffee poppets


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

After finishing the bag of Guinness Chips (no regrets, other than an empty bag), I made pizza joes for dinner. Those turned out good.

For dessert, Homemade Brand Cherry Cordial ice cream. Very nice.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Just had a piece of that Chicago stuffed crust pizza. Really great 11:00pm snack.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

I'm eating some Tayto Bikers right now :lol










I haven't even had my breakfast yet either :shrug


----------



## southrnbygrace (Jun 14, 2014)

Whatever the strawberry chicken salad is from Wendy's. My son bought it for me.


----------



## CD Player (May 27, 2013)

Baconator from Wendy's.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Chicken sandwich. 

Breast of course, only Breast.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Chicago stuffed pizza for breakfast, for lunch...for dinner? :shrug


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)




----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

Carrabba's Chicken Marsala w/Coca Cola.


----------



## AWESOM-O (Jun 18, 2005)




----------



## Dark Paladin (Aug 23, 2014)

I ate; Turkey Steak, tinned Tuna, shredded Ham, and vegetables with a cup of Green Tea.

:banderas


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Five Guys.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

God Bless my father. He stopped by with a very large hamburger from JimBoys Tacos and it was quite good. Thank you.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

I had chili beans with tortilla chips and some vegetables for good measure.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

bucket of chicken wings


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Cheese burger.


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

Grilled cheese and tomato soup. To me this is my zen meal.
I eat this and i feel at peace with the world.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

EVEN MORE POTATO CHIPS!


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

Flavor Ice!

It's 3 in the AM and I ate one of every single color. Yes, even you, green. Even you.


----------



## gabrielcev (Aug 23, 2014)

7/11 pizza and some pepsi.


----------



## GreatMUSA (Jul 12, 2015)

Egg White and Low Salt Ham on Wheat Bread for breakfast - power breakfast for my morning circuit training class!


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Sunday roast.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

blueberry muffin


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

IDONTSHIV said:


> blueberry muffin


I notice you eat quite a lot of those. I think maybe you have a addiction you are not willing to face. :cudi


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Pratchett said:


> I notice you eat quite a lot of those. I think maybe you have a addiction you are not willing to face. :cudi


I got obsessed with that girl from Willy Wonka and the Chocolate Factory as a child.  


I do also eat cinnamon crunch muffins too.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Some Neapolitan ice cream.


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

cambell's gumbo soup :deandre

My diet's gone to shit the past several weeks :mj2


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Chicken sandwich.


----------



## kendoo (Oct 23, 2012)

Had a double kitkat not long ago, I forgot just how great kitkats are.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Some after eights :shrug



kendoo said:


> Had a double kitkat not long ago, I forgot just how great kitkats are.


Kitkats are awesome :JLC3


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

TMNT Shaped Kraft Mac & Cheese (that's Kraft Dinner for all my Canadian friends out there)


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers (Oct 23, 2009)

Pratchett said:


> I notice you eat quite a lot of those. I think maybe you have a addiction you are not willing to face. :cudi





IDONTSHIV said:


> I got obsessed with that girl from Willy Wonka and the Chocolate Factory as a child.


No joke, I *just *inhaled an entire pint of blueberries. 








"Oompa!..Loompa!..Doopity Doo!"


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Went to Texas Roadhouse for lunch. Had a sirloin with sauteed mushrooms, shrimp on the side, and a salad with ranch. Delicious!


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

ManiacMichaelMyers said:


> No joke, I *just *inhaled an entire pint of blueberries.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:lmao I love that movie. I also just ate another blueberry muffin so @Pratchett may have to stage an intervention for me.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*An apple but right now I'm cooking some Mac & Cheese nomnomnomnom*


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

IDONTSHIV said:


> :lmao I love that movie. I also just ate another blueberry muffin so @Pratchett may have to stage an intervention for me.


Imma find you eventually, and when I do I will strap you to a chair like Malcom McDowell and force you to eat some bran muffins. It is for your own good. :cudi


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Spaghetti and garlic bread.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Pratchett said:


> Imma find you eventually, and when I do I will strap you to a chair like Malcom McDowell and force you to eat some bran muffins. It is for your own good. :cudi


:lmao A Clockwork Orange was amazing. Have you seen the Vincent Price film "Theater of Blood?

You might have to do this to make me eat those bran muffins:


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

Chicken and noodles with mashed potatoes.
And a glass of milk.


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

IDONTSHIV said:


> :lmao A Clockwork Orange was amazing. Have you seen the Vincent Price film "Theater of Blood?
> 
> You might have to do this to make me eat those bran muffins:


That does look like a lot of fun! :mark:

Just remember that you were the one to give me the idea. :side:


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

I went to chilis for lunch ............. worst food I've ever eaten since coming to America. Don't think I'm ever going back there again. 

Just had a home-made tortilla wrap with hummus and some chicken and it was amazing in comparison.


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Had Frisch's for dinner. A Big Boy with fries _avec _mashed potatoes and gravy (need something to dip the fries in obvs). A slice of coconut cream pie for dessert.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

I had fried zucchini and fried squash.


----------



## CD Player (May 27, 2013)

Boston Cream Pie.


----------



## BORT (Oct 5, 2009)

Peanut mnms


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers (Oct 23, 2009)

I told myself it would be a light eating day earlier today (technically yesterday)...
Instead, I gorged all day like I was Ryback. 
My stomach and brain were hardwired with one set of instructions...
"FEED. ME. MORE." 

I just got done eating 4 slices of bread...
Mmmm. Carbs. 

I _think _I'm done eating now.
Tomorrow will be a light eating day.
No, I mean it this time. Really.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Broasted Chicken, mashed potatoes & gravy, and corn


----------



## CD Player (May 27, 2013)

KFC famous bowl


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

2 packs of sugar free maple oatmeal.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Italian Sausage w/ Peppers Panini on Garlic Bread :homer


----------



## Sick Graps-V2 (Apr 1, 2013)

Grilled skinless chicken breast with brown rice and greens. Eating clean at the moment.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Ham sandwich, roast beef sandwich, turkey sandwich, another roast beef sandwich, another ham sandwich, bottle of pepsi, tayto cheese & onion crisps, kitkat, bottle of club orange, beef burger :shrug


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Burgers fresh off my grill :homer


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

CJ said:


> Ham sandwich, roast beef sandwich, turkey sandwich, another roast beef sandwich, another ham sandwich, bottle of pepsi, tayto cheese & onion crisps, kitkat, bottle of club orange, beef burger :shrug


That should hold you until tomorrow, I hope :drake1

For dinner tonight I cut up some chicken breasts and bagged them in a dry marinade for an hour. Cooked them up on the stove and put them in some penne pasta with alfredo sauce. Steamed some broccoli and parsnips and tossed them in with it. Since I tried parsnips for the first time over a week ago I am hating myself for not finding out about them sooner. Like vegetable candy.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Beef stroganoff and green beans.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Pratchett said:


> That should hold you until tomorrow, I hope :drake1
> 
> For dinner tonight I cut up some chicken breasts and bagged them in a dry marinade for an hour. Cooked them up on the stove and put them in some penne pasta with alfredo sauce. Steamed some broccoli and parsnips and tossed them in with it. Since I tried parsnips for the first time over a week ago I am hating myself for not finding out about them sooner. Like vegetable candy.


Well I did walk 8 miles today :shrug


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

CJ said:


> Well I did walk 8 miles today :shrug


I'm too old to walk that far anymore in one day :mj2


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Oreo cookies & cream ice cream. kada


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

CJ said:


> Ham sandwich, roast beef sandwich, turkey sandwich, another roast beef sandwich, another ham sandwich, bottle of pepsi, tayto cheese & onion crisps, kitkat, bottle of club orange, beef burger :shrug


IN ONE SITTING? Jesus HHH Christ.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Another painkiller :cry


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Start cereal with skimmed milk.



Blackbeard said:


> IN ONE SITTING? Jesus HHH Christ.


Over a 3 hour period, while I waited to walk back :shrug


----------



## DarkLady (Oct 5, 2014)

Chicken and noodle chow mein, two nights in a row now. I bought a new wok and can't stop cooking in it. :lol


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

DarkLady said:


> Chicken and noodle chow mein, two nights in a row now. I bought a new wok and can't stop cooking in it. :lol


I always thought you'd like to eat a little Chinese.

I just had some bland ass Cheerios. I would have rather had some Count Chocula, but I tried to pick a bit healthier for once.


----------



## Drago (Jul 29, 2014)

Breton Beans, pretty dope one may I add.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

German Bologna Sandwich & Crispy Coleslaw


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Bacon :yum:


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Leftover Beef Stroganoff


----------



## WWCturbo (Jun 21, 2012)

Blueberries and ice-cream. Now I'm sipping whiskey


----------



## Brandough (Mar 16, 2014)

Chicken nuggets from Wendy's


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Made some chicken egg rolls, and cooked up some Rally's fries with chopped up bacon pieces and cheddar Jack cheese. :yum:
Dipped the fries in ranch. :brock4


----------



## kendoo (Oct 23, 2012)

Just had a coffee and totally wiped out half a box of Cadbury fingers.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Some Cheetos and a honey bun.


----------



## Juni354 (Feb 7, 2015)

imitation lucky charms


----------



## Sick Graps-V2 (Apr 1, 2013)

Rockhead said:


> Another painkiller :cry


That was dark as fuck, man.


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers (Oct 23, 2009)

2 PB&Js. 
Yeah, that's right. 
*2!*


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Tayto salt & vinegar crisps.



kendoo said:


> Just had a coffee and totally wiped out half a box of Cadbury fingers.


Yeah I've been there :lol


----------



## kendoo (Oct 23, 2012)

CJ said:


> Tayto salt & vinegar crisps.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah I've been there :lol


:lol if I didn't already have a packet of salt and vinegar frisps I wrecking that box was going in the recycling bin.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

My mother just stopped by and brought me some really incredible chicken sandwiches she had just made. I am truly grateful for that.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

I had macaroni and cheese.


----------



## Tiger Driver '91 (May 25, 2015)

hella chocolate cake


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Toast with honey.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Pizza Casserole


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Honey roast ham sandwich :yum:


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Denver Omelete :yes


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Chicken fillet burger.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

2 Jr Bacon Cheeseburgers and fries from Wendy's


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Bowl of Frosted Flakes.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Had one of these >









@Blackbeard


----------



## AWESOM-O (Jun 18, 2005)

^ Looks awesome

I had Muller Corner.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

CJ said:


> Had one of these >
> 
> 
> 
> ...












You should of had the Strawberry one!


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

A corn dog and some doritos.


----------



## Trublez (Apr 10, 2013)

Some fruit salad my sister made.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Trublez said:


> Some fruit salad my sister made.


:what

You are fully embracing this healthy lifestyle now


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Ass :yum:

Just kidding, a beef pattie.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

A solitary Pork Chop with my bare hands, cause I am an alpha male dammit!!!


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Two chili dogs and some cool ranch doritos.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Cheese ravioli with marinara sauce and some meatballs.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

I had a very nice dinner. I hadnt had Boston Clam Chowder in a while and it was a very welcome change of pace.


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

Home made french fries.


----------



## Oda Nobunaga (Jun 12, 2006)

Smoked salmon maki roll with cucumbers and avocado. Sriracha sauce for awesomeness.


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

Steak chimichangas.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

HiddenFlaw said:


> gumbo


I tell you one thing, looking at your sig...I know WHO I wanna eat.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

I had Tex Mex Nachos over rice and a bunch of tortilla chips with a side of cheese dip.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Weetabix


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

A big bowl of cereal to start the day


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

Steak & Eggs w/ Coca Cola Zero.


----------



## southrnbygrace (Jun 14, 2014)

Sausage and egg biscuit from Biscuitville


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Leftover Pizza Casserole


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Chicken sandwich.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Reuben and German Potato Salad


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

2 sausage croissants from Jack in the Box.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Sausages & potatoes


----------



## kendoo (Oct 23, 2012)

Steak and cheese footlong from subway(not a lot of cheese or steak 6/10 for subway)


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Tuscan Sausage Penne with a side of Garlic Bread.


----------



## Sick Graps-V2 (Apr 1, 2013)

Oven baked cod, brown rice, spinach.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

I had Chex, damnit!


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

I had a blueberry muffin for lunch and a taco topped with jalapenos.


----------



## Oda Nobunaga (Jun 12, 2006)

Two chocolate donuts. The first donuts I've had in ten months and damn, does it feel so good. Now another few months until I eat two more. :mj2


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Crisp sandwich with flame grilled steak crisps :yum:


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Caesar WCWR said:


> Two chocolate donuts. The first donuts I've had in ten months and damn, does it feel so good. Now another few months until I eat two more. :mj2


Stop denying yourself the pleasure and treats of donuts!


----------



## Oda Nobunaga (Jun 12, 2006)

Blackbeard said:


> Stop denying yourself the pleasure and treats of donuts!


Nah. I eat 'em once in a blue moon because I don't really crave 'em, but when I eat 'em, they're so fucking delicious. It's enough to hold me for a few months. :quimby


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## HardKoR (May 19, 2009)

Lemon pepper baked chicken breast and green beans, with a sriracha and mustard dip on the side.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

I had two slices of Supreme pizza.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Fish and Chips


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Sugar puffs :shrug


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Cinnamon flavored Belvita breakfast biscuits. They'll be chocolate flavored ones on my next break! :woo


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

Banana pudding.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Tayto onion rings :yum:


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Footlong Meatball Marinara from Subway


----------



## Sick Graps-V2 (Apr 1, 2013)

Mixed Berries, oats, 2 scoops of protein powder with skimmed milk.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Just had 2 packs of reduced sugar maple and brown sugar quaker oatmeal. May have some pizza rolls for lunch.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Ulster fry


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Had a Bowl of Lucky Charms with a poptart for Brunch. I think I might make me some Chicken Strips with Waffle Fries tonight.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

b/c of the chatbox:

Big Mac and Fries :bull


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Some cool ranch Doritos.


----------



## Café de René (Sep 27, 2011)

Blinis with lumpfish roe, endives, hummus and ktipiti.


----------



## kendoo (Oct 23, 2012)

Sirloin steak and asparagus and just had a custard doughnut after it.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Sonic footlong chili cheese coney and a medium order of tots.


----------



## Kentron (Jul 17, 2015)

Bagel and cream cheese


----------



## TERRASTAR18 (May 6, 2013)

coochie and it was good.


----------



## Sick Graps-V2 (Apr 1, 2013)

Oven baked garlic chicken breast in a healthy chicken broth, with steamed bok choy and brown rice flavoured with chinese 5 spice.


----------



## CD Player (May 27, 2013)

loaded French fries


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Snickers


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Turkey chili it was okay, but I am pissed because I am all out of muffins! :cuss:


----------



## Boba Fett (Jul 9, 2013)

Taco Bell


----------



## DarkLady (Oct 5, 2014)

Corn Flakes. bama


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

I just got gifted a 12 pack of tacos from Taco Bell so that has some promise for a couple of meals.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

An Extra Large Double Cheeseburger with Fries and a Strawberry Milkshake to wash it all down.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

An extra small cheeseburger and a Honey Bun.


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Had a Big Mac and fries for dinner.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

Grilled swordfish outside over coals, served with olive oil, mint, watercress, lemon juice, basil and garlic, the latter all whisked and mixed together (with the mint and watercress and garlic all finely sliced by yours truly), fresh ground black pepper to taste. Sauted vegetables to go with it, sliced zucchini, summer squash, green onions and small red potatoes, some more ground black pepper to taste. With a big glass of ice cold milk.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Pickled onion space raiders.


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

A candy bar of the chocolate variety.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

DesolationRow said:


> Grilled swordfish outside over coals, served with olive oil, mint, watercress, lemon juice, basil and garlic, the latter all whisked and mixed together (with the mint and watercress and garlic all finely sliced by yours truly), fresh ground black pepper to taste. Sauted vegetables to go with it, sliced zucchini, summer squash, green onions and small red potatoes, some more ground black pepper to taste. With a big glass of ice cold milk.


Surely you caught said swordfish as well? It does sound enticing and quite delicious;it's too bad you couldn't have skewered a symbolic LA Dodger Bluefish. I do believe its what The Giants shall be feasting on this second half of the season :mark:


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

Hahaha @IDONTSHIV. I am afraid I did not catch this swordfish. :lmao at the LA Dodger Bluefish remark. The Giants are one strike away from catching a win in Arizona, however! :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Piece of cheese.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Had an outstanding pizza from Pizza Hut. Thin crust, pepperoni, bacon, mushrooms and banana peppers!


----------



## Wealdstone Raider (Jan 3, 2013)

A really shit pizza from Lidl. Threw half of it away.


----------



## Drago (Jul 29, 2014)

DarkLady said:


> Corn Flakes. bama


Ate them this morning with natural yoghurt and apple.









Tomato Soup with pasta for dinner.


----------



## VIPER (Nov 29, 2014)

Fruity Pebbles.


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

VIPER said:


> Fruity Pebbles.


:rockwut

I had a peanut butter and jelly sandwich. Dear everyone, strawberry jam > grape jelly.


----------



## 2 Ton 21 (Dec 28, 2011)

Bacon, buttermilk biscuit, strawberry jam on the side.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Cheese & ham toasted sandwich.


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Had a country fried steak and eggs, with hash browns and wheat toast.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Had some left over tacos from Taco Bell for breakfast. It was really strange because they tasted better than they did last night.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Fish & chips.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

I just ate an apple fritter, which I, most definitely, should not have done. I can feel the sugar headache beginning its onslaught as I type these very words.


----------



## tylermoxreigns (Aug 8, 2013)

Cheat day... So basically, ALLL THE FOOOOOD


----------



## mrdiamond77 (Feb 14, 2015)

Curry, Indian take-away.


----------



## Addychu (Nov 26, 2014)

THIS...


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Some DiGiorno supreme pizza.


----------



## chantela94 (Apr 5, 2015)

Lay's chips


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Went to Steak 'n' Shake and had a Frisco Melt with fries and chili.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

I had two BLT sandwiches and hush puppies from Cookout.


----------



## Sick Graps-V2 (Apr 1, 2013)

In celebration of Saturday I had a steak with a green salad and a few quality IPA's to wash it down with: I like gin too but don't like to drink beer and spirits on the same night, so I'll save that for next time.


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

Two hot dogs and macaroni salad. With a glass of cherry koolaid.


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers (Oct 23, 2009)

An entire box of cereal.
My bad.









I don't look even remotely like that ^ but I definitely feel like it! :lol


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

New England clam chowder


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers (Oct 23, 2009)

IDONTSHIV said:


> New England clam chowder


It's been ages since I've had clam chowder but N.E. clam chowder sounds amazing.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

ManiacMichaelMyers said:


> It's been ages since I've had clam chowder but N.E. clam chowder sounds amazing.


It wasnt restaurant quality. It was just a can of Progresso soup, but it was actually really good.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Some chocolate chip cookies :woo


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Packet of pickled onion space raiders. Gonna get some proper breakfast soon.


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

Vanilla ice cream with maple syrup.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Start cereal.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Bowl of Lucky Charms.


----------



## AmbiguousEin (Jul 8, 2015)

A yummy mocha filled muffin


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Chicken & potatoes.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

I just had a grilled stuff beef burrito from Taco Bell for breakfast. The breakfast of Campeones! :woo


----------



## DiKevenS7 (Jul 18, 2015)

Pizza


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Just used a 2 for $5 coupon to purchase 2 Black Pepper Cheeseburgers from Jack in the Box. It's new and it was pretty good. Saved one for dinner.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Just had 2 blueberry muffins and I, admittedly, may have overdosed on the epic blueberrian goodness :mark: Let the sugar headache commence.


----------



## Oda Nobunaga (Jun 12, 2006)

Chicken empanada.


----------



## kendoo (Oct 23, 2012)

4 hobnob chocolate cream biscuits.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

A glazed Krispy Kreme doughnut


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## Pappa Bacon (May 31, 2012)

Made some coconut curry rice & spicy Asian tempeh


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Had a chicken and a steak fajita made by my brother's Mexican fiancee. Muy Bien!


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

Grilled Oysters.


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

Had a Mayfield mini ice cream sandwich.

It tasted questionable, so I decided to have 2 more in order test out if it was a bad box or just a bad ice cream sandwich. It was just a bad ice cream sandwich cause the other 2 were great :draper2


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Steak...followed by an IceCream sandwich. Probably should have waited a bit. :mj2


----------



## Wildcat410 (Jul 5, 2009)

Blueberry Pomegranate Chocolate Chip Ice Cream.


----------



## CD Player (May 27, 2013)

Chicken breast marinated in white wine, garlic dressing, olive oil and lemon juice.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Snickers.


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Wanted a quick snack, so a couple flour tortillas with basil and tomato marinara sauce and mozzarella cheese. Heated up in the toaster oven.
Discovered I was out of pepperoni after I started making them. :mj2


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

made some mac and cheese with jalapenos and spicy italian sausage in it. THE PERFEDCT DRUNK G1 CLIMAX FOOD.


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

Chef salad and garlic bread. And a glass of milk.


----------



## ItDoesntMatter316 (May 3, 2015)

Pizza and an ice cream sandwich


----------



## DiKevenS7 (Jul 18, 2015)

biscuits


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Weetabix with skimmed milk.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Had Pepperoni and Sausage pizza during BG


----------



## Drago (Jul 29, 2014)

Ukrainian borscht



CJ said:


> Weetabix with skimmed milk.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Had a Black pepper cheeseburger from Jack in the Box for breakfast. There was bacon, cheese and an onion ring on it, so I hit a bunch of the basic food groups there, I suppose.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Roast Beef and Smoke Cheddar Sandwich


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Couple pieces of bologna.


----------



## Addychu (Nov 26, 2014)

I just had a hot chocolate... Been working and ill, so haven't even eaten yet.

#ops


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Addychu said:


> I just had a hot chocolate... Been working and ill, so haven't even eaten yet.
> 
> #ops


Hope you feel better and your spirits rise! 

I just had a pastrami sandwich with mayonnaise and mustard and I enjoyed it greatly.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Steak & potatoes.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Homemade Huevos Rancheros w/chorizo :homer


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

My brother just gave me some shrimp pasta in some excellent kind of sauce. I dont know which store it was, but it was damn great.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

A nice crunchy BLT and some brownies :yum:


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Some fried beef and cheese ravioli and mozzarella cheese sticks.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

I had chili beans.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Quavers.


----------



## WWCturbo (Jun 21, 2012)

Ham and cheese sandwiches!!!


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Extreme early morning blueberry muffin. :mark:


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Cheese on toast.


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

Spicy asian chicken with rice.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Popcorn that I ate during last nights Raw. opcorn


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

ramen noodles


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Tuna sandwich.


----------



## Refuse (Jan 1, 2006)

A white chocolate chip cookie, it was soft and good!


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

I did not eat the whole box.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Sundae cone.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Vietnamese Pork Spring Rolls :homer


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Can of Turkey chili. I accidentally picked this up with my regular chili :cuss: It was actually pretty good once I slathered it in hot sauce and put some and melted some Mexican queso into it.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

A bacon sandwich with mayo for breakfast, with a glass of fuckin' milk.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

2 blueberry muffins :mark:


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Mars mousse dessert.


----------



## Achilles (Feb 27, 2014)

Lamb souvlaki on a pita and tyrokafteri.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Diced chicken & gravy chip.


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

Strawberry pop tarts


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

IDONTSHIV said:


> Extreme early morning blueberry muffin. :mark:





IDONTSHIV said:


> 2 blueberry muffins :mark:


You need help, man. :ti


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Low-fat frozen yogurt fudge bar.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Just had some authentic restaurant quality refried beans and rice and dos tacos from a place called Casa Lupe. It was actually very good and was a nice change of pace from blueberry muffins.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

I had two cheeseburgers.


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Went to Wendy's to support a fundraiser and had two Jr Bacon Cheeseburgers, a Dill Pickle Chicken Sandwich, fries and a small Frosty. One of those nights where I forgot I don't eat as much as I used to, and damn I was paying for that afterwards. Was pretty good at the time, though.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Lasagna and garlic bread.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Toast with cheese spread.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

I have a doctor's appointment in 7 1/2 hours. I couldnt resist a midnight snack, though and ate a chicken enchilada, that was also from Casa Lupe. I should not have eaten again, so sue me.


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

IDONTSHIV said:


> I have a doctor's appointment in 7 1/2 hours. I couldnt resist a midnight snack, though and ate a chicken enchilada, that was also from Casa Lupe. I should not have eaten again, so sue me.


I care about you bro, so next time you are feeling snacky, check your rep and look at what I just sent you. It will do your health good and the doctor won't get mad at you later. (Y)


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Sugar puffs.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Lay's classic potato chips.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

A bacon (crispy) butty with ketchup.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Just some sugar free oatmeal as I prepare to go get dressed don by my doctor. I should bring him a blueberry muffin as a peace offering.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

IDONTSHIV said:


> Just some sugar free oatmeal as I prepare to go get dressed don by my doctor. I should bring him a blueberry muffin as a peace offering.


Are you alright?


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Blackbeard said:


> Are you alright?


I'm fine. It's just a check up, but I havent been there in maybe 3 months and I'm sure I gained some weight.They take your weight as well as your vital signs. I have too many of my family members bringing me fast food. The other day I was brought 3 boxes of blueberry muffins and there are nine in each box. I have willingly thrown myself on that grenade.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Sloppy Joes


----------



## BORT (Oct 5, 2009)

yummy.


----------



## Da Alliance (Jan 30, 2011)

Hotdog lol


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Chicken Strips w/ BBQ sauce and Onion Rings


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

A couple donuts.


----------



## wagnike2 (Jan 11, 2009)

A couple hotdogs. I didn't want to put any effort into lunch.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Chicken fillet burger :yum:


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

I have set my sights on my next conquest, my precious, which I shall most assuredly have tomorrow:










*SHIV WILL SMASH PUNY HOT DOGS!!!* :mark:


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Beef space raiders.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

I actually had a Ball Park frank for dinner and a blueberry muffin. I am going to be eating quite a few hot dogs tomorrow, but I still went with one tonight.


----------



## gabrielcev (Aug 23, 2014)

Man looking at what you guys eat and I see pure garbage. Not trying to judge yall but eat so much frozen food and junk food. That stuff is nasty in my opinion. I will eat it though if I'm hungry and it's all I have.


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers (Oct 23, 2009)

Protein overload today! 
4 chicken sausages and 4 grilled chicken thighs.


----------



## gabrielcev (Aug 23, 2014)

Last thing I've eaten I believe was mac and cheese. Getting hungry again. I might cook me up some fried eggs since that last thread got me hungry for eggs.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Hamburger Helper and Krispy Kreme doughnuts.*


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Making some flour tortilla wraps with marinara sauce and cheese. Got some pepperoni this time. (Y)



gabrielcev said:


> Man looking at what you guys eat and I see pure garbage. Not trying to judge yall but eat so much frozen food and junk food. That stuff is nasty in my opinion. I will eat it though if I'm hungry and it's all I have.


Food Nazis invading our thread. :mj2


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Honey loops.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Chicken and Bacon soup, and as I've said before, I am a man who enjoys his soups.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Chicken salad.


----------



## Da Alliance (Jan 30, 2011)

Waffle!


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life (May 3, 2013)




----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

A Spanish Omelette with Chorizo.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Deep Fried Cheese Curds, a Wisconsin Delicacy :homer


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Strawberry mini roll.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

A nectarine, and similar to my feelings toward soup, I am a man who enjoys his fruit.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

It's my birthday and later I am going to inhale mass quantities of Sonic hot dogs in a way that would make Sasha Grey proud. Until then, this will have to tide me over:


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Corned beef sandwich with 50/50 bread :yum:



IDONTSHIV said:


> It's my birthday and later I am going to inhale mass quantities of Sonic hot dogs in a way that would make Sasha Grey proud.


:woah


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

IDONTSHIV said:


> It's my birthday and later I am going to inhale mass quantities of Sonic hot dogs in a way that would make Sasha Grey proud. Until then, this will have to tide me over:


Wouldn't it be wiser to hold off for now so that you can consume more hot dogs later?

Happy Birthday BTW


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Blackbeard said:


> Wouldn't it be wiser to hold off for now so that you can consume more hot dogs later?
> 
> Happy Birthday BTW


I only ate one which was about 5 hours ago. My mother just called and she is going to drop off some Sonic chili cheese dogs, so my lunch will be pretty awesome. Apparently my birthday is National Hot Dog Day every year. I am going to have to make an annual hot dog pilgrimage to Sonic, in light of this news.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Ham & Cheese Macaroni Noodle Salad


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life (May 3, 2013)

I just had a lovely portion of chicken tikka and chips with chilli sauce and seasoning on the chips too (fries if you're in the U.S.) and was well nice.

Chicken Tikka is the future.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Two Sonic chili cheese dogs courtesy of my mother. I have 3 more stored away for later, as she provided five in her SHIV RELIEF package.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Holy shit Shiv, you eat the best foods.


----------



## Oda Nobunaga (Jun 12, 2006)

Arrogantly Grateful said:


> I just had a lovely portion of chicken tikka and chips with chilli sauce and seasoning on the chips too (fries if you're in the U.S.) and was well nice.
> 
> Chicken Tikka is the future.


Chicken Tikka. :Banderas

I had Honey Sriracha Chicken.


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life (May 3, 2013)

RyanPelley said:


> Holy shit Shiv, you eat the best foods.


Errrm ... so do I ...














































lol



Caesar WCWR said:


> Chicken Tikka. :Banderas
> 
> I had Honey Sriracha Chicken.


It's the future ... I love it


----------



## WWCturbo (Jun 21, 2012)

I had greek salad before the greeks have no more salad DD


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Fish & chips :yum:


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Had Hamburger Helper Chili Macaroni with roasted baby potatoes. Yeah, I actually went to all that trouble. :


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

2 Chili cheese coneys' from Sonic. Its National Hot Dog Day and chili cheese coneys' and all American hot dogs are $1 each today.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Ash said:


> Had Hamburger Helper Chili Macaroni with roasted baby potatoes. Yeah, I actually went to all that trouble. :


I love that stuff,too. Hamburger Helper got me through many a night.

I carried on my little annual birthday ritual and got a Mexican Pizza from Taco Bell and a combo burrito no onion and add sour cream. I never make a big presentation of my birthday. Just simple fast food suffices for me. Once again, it was actually pretty damn good! (Y)



witchblade000 said:


> 2 Chili cheese coneys' from Sonic. Its National Hot Dog Day and chili cheese coneys' and all American hot dogs are $1 each today.


:fuckyeah


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

A couple fish sandwiches and some fries.


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

Just had colby-jack cheese for the first time. Why have I not tried it sooner??!!!


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

Mcdonalds


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

I had Chocolate Chip Pizza.


----------



## VIPER (Nov 29, 2014)

Rice and fried bologna :drose


----------



## Shagz (Sep 24, 2014)

Nutty Bar


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Packet of crispy bacon flavor frazzles.


----------



## Drago (Jul 29, 2014)

Sugar free muesli with apple and natural yoghurt. #fitasfuck


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Start cereal & a turkey sandwich.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Ted said:


> I had Chocolate Chip Pizza.


THIS EXISTS??????? :homer


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Blackbeard said:


> THIS EXISTS??????? :homer


So does this :hayden3










Peanut butter & jelly


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

CJ said:


> So does this :hayden3
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Cheeseburger and Fries (spending to much time at my buddy's bar this week :lol)

And then this morning zesty Mexican...wait this thread is for food my bad


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

A-C-P said:


> Cheeseburger and Fries (spending to much time at my buddy's bar this week :lol)
> 
> And then this morning zesty Mexican...wait this thread is for food my bad


I ate a little Korean last night... and had some Sonic for dinner. 

I did just eat a beef grilled stuff burrito for breakfast as I work through my leftovers from my birthday extravaganza.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Chicken noodle soup.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Sausage Supper, Chicken Pakora and a tub of curry sauce :bull


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

A BBQ smokehouse burger (+fries) from Mcdonalds :homer


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)




----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Bacon sandwich :yum:


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Two tacos and a muffin of unspecifeid origin.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

_*Apple Pie*_


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

2 All American Hot Dogs from Sonic and a blueberry muffin


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

Chips.


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

Steak and Eggs w/ Asparagus.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)




----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Had some Little Caeser's for dinner. That pretzel crust pizza and a slice of regular.

My tummy hurts.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Start cereal & some toast with honey.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Finally finished off all of my Sonic food. Had a hot dog at 3:00am.


----------



## amhlilhaus (Dec 19, 2013)

Chipotle with white rice, chicken, heavy tomato salsa, sour cream and cheese. Add tobasco Chipotle hot sauce


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Texas Roadhouse again last night.

Started with those wonderful rolls and cinnamon butter. Then split an appetizer sampler (potato skins, boneless wings and jalapeno poppers). Had my side salad (lettuce, carrots, egg, cheese, croutons, ranch dressing).

Then the real shit came. 11 ounce sirloin (medium well) with grilled shrimp and loaded steak fries... all of which I took home since the rolls, appetizer and salad stuffed me. I give it a solid 9/10.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

Grilled steak of salmon over hot coals on a grill outside, liberally coated with some olive oil, black pepper and chipotle powder. Served with wedges of lime. 

It was cool grilling outside at about 5:00am, watching raccoons and other critters scurry around in the dark. Salmon was delicious.


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

Toasted sweet bread w/ Coffee.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

A snickers.


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life (May 3, 2013)

So right now I've just made some chicken and chips with this really lovely Chinese curry sauce ... and when I say this is lovely, I mean this is lovely ... it's like crack curry or something, it's that addictive.

And yes, I just took these pictures now as I made it.



















I'm not even joking, this is the nicest thing ever ... if this doesn't make you hungry, I don't know what will!


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

DesolationRow said:


> Grilled steak of salmon over hot coals on a grill outside, *liberally* coated with some olive oil, black pepper and chipotle powder. Served with wedges of lime.
> 
> It was cool grilling outside at about 5:00am, watching raccoons and other critters scurry around in the dark. Salmon was delicious.


You Bay Area liberals :cuss: Was Pelosi dining with you as well? 

I had a Denver Omelette. :yum:


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Whilst on my way to in-laws house, had a snack of Slim Jim beef and cheddar sticks and some honey roasted cashews. Waiting for dinner to be cooked out on the grill, and I am starting to get hungry again.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Chicken fillet burger with cheese.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Spicy Chicken Fillets and Chicken Noodles.

Sooo good.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Brock said:


> Spicy Chicken Fillets and Chicken Noodles.
> 
> Sooo good.


I read this as if your avatar said it and it cracked me up! :lmao

two blueberry muffins


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Sausage roll with ketchup.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

IDONTSHIV said:


> I read this as if your avatar said it and it cracked me up! :lmao
> 
> two blueberry muffins


 Im sure Heyman has had his fair share too lol.


----------



## mrdiamond77 (Feb 14, 2015)

Sausage and Chips from the chip shop.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*2*









*1 LARGE*









*Now that's a nice way to spend the evening on this:*


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

At the in-laws house I had two burgers and two hot dogs. Upon the dogs I spooned some baked beans, because that is how I roll. :mj7


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Ash said:


> At the in-laws house I had two burgers and two hot dogs. Upon the dogs I spooned some baked beans, because that is how I roll. :mj7


You Outlaw you! :banderas

I had Bo Rounds.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Frosties mixed with coco pops.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

IDONTSHIV said:


> You Bay Area liberals :cuss: Was Pelosi dining with you as well?
> 
> I had a Denver Omelette. :yum:


:lol

Well played, both the comical remarks and the choice of breakfast. osey2

I had a slice of an apple pie my mom made at her home, it's the one thing I've had to eat since that salmon approximately 20 hours ago. :lol :woo :dance :mark: :cheer


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

Beef jerky. :moyes1


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Corn pops.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Reese's peanut butter cups. :durant3


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

Chrome said:


> Reese's peanut butter cups. :durant3


Put them in the freezer for like an hour and then suck on them. :benson


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Soul Cat said:


> Put them in the freezer for like an hour and then suck on them. :benson


Already ate them all. :romo5

I'll give that a shot next time though. :benson


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Chrome said:


> Reese's peanut butter cups. :durant3





Soul Cat said:


> Put them in the freezer for like an hour and then suck on them. :benson


 @Blackbeard :stephenA3


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Just woke up and ate a piece of American Cheese. America:fuckyeah


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

A cup full of plain Cheerios. No milk.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Roast chicken & potatoes.


----------



## Da Alliance (Jan 30, 2011)

A jelly flan


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Strawberries and cream


----------



## BORT (Oct 5, 2009)

Chicken Salad sandwich.


----------



## mrdiamond77 (Feb 14, 2015)

Cold meat and salad. I am still hungry.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

A vanilla cupcake.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Prawn cocktail flavor Skips :banderas


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## kendoo (Oct 23, 2012)

CJ said:


> Prawn cocktail flavor Skips :banderas


Nice, what brand was it? I love the walkers prawn cocktail.

I just had half a tub of Haagan daz cookies & cream.


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Went to Steak'n'Shake and had a Frisco Melt with fries and a bowl of chili.



BORT said:


> Chicken Salad sandwich.


Ever have one of these with bacon? :homer


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

kendoo said:


> Nice, what brand was it? I love the walkers prawn cocktail.
> 
> I just had half a tub of Haagan daz cookies & cream.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

My dad made some homemade chili and brought me a big container of it. :yes!


----------



## BORT (Oct 5, 2009)

Ash said:


> Ever have one of these with bacon? :homer


No but I'd imagine it would be :moyes1.

Bacon makes everything better lol.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Bowl of Lucky Charms.


----------



## Tempest (Apr 19, 2006)

Raisin brand Crunch. Best. Cereal. Ever!


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life (May 3, 2013)

Eating these right now.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

I had broccoli and cheese rice.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

I ate a banana nut muffin. Yes, you read that right.I love banana nut muffins nearly as much as the GOAT blueberry ones.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Salt & vinegar crisps.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

I had a KFC Wicked Zinger Meal after I went to the cinema last night :yum:



Ash said:


> @Blackbeard :stephenA3


:tenay

Such disgusting foods being consumed during the weekend. All of you should be ashamed! :no:


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Some Weetabix


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

I ate a banana.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

We had our catch from fishing on the lake this weekend for dinner last night before our trip home (Y)


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

I had a bowl of cheerios, a slice of wheat toast and a ,par for the course, blueberry muffin.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Pasta 


IDONTSHIV said:


> I had a bowl of cheerios, a slice of wheat toast and a ,par for the course, blueberry muffin.


Now *THAT* is what I call a breakfast :lenny


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Fish & chips.


----------



## kendoo (Oct 23, 2012)

Had 2 cheese and tuna grilled sandwiches and after it a cup of tea and a tunnocks caramel wafer.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

A little back story to what i am about to eat. My little town had the same owner of the Sonic and KFC. He went bankrupt. Sonic didn't reopen for a year, just two months ago actually, and KFC never came back. it's been two years, and I would get wistful seeing all these KFC commercials. Well, my younger sister drove eighty miles round trip and brought me this:










She brought me the bucket, not Leanna Decker. I would be having a Sophie's Choice moment if she had brought them both. After all, I'm sure they are both finger lickin' good. :curry2


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

I had a Breakfast Jack with bacon. I know there's already ham on it. But adding bacon makes it even better. Double the fun.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Some Cool Ranch Doritos.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

a Chipolte chicken burrito


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Some plain old Buttermilk pancakes from IHOP.


----------



## AlphaDigma (Jul 27, 2015)

A kale salad, like one of those jerks.


----------



## AEA (Dec 21, 2011)

Subway


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Tuna sandwich.


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Had a Famous Bowl from KFC and a chocolate chip cookie. They shorted me a biscuit, but gave me an extra cookie.
It will be a win when I stop by there on my way to work later and pick up the two biscuits they forgot when I picked up the order earlier. :jay2


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Grilled Brats and Potato Salad


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Had some coleslaw, mashed potatoes and gravy, and some original recipe fried chicken from KFC. It had been so long that this was like my nectar and ambrosia. It was simply divine! :sodone


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

A big bowl of popcorn


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

I had a chili cheeseburger and then a honey bun for dessert.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Cheese & ham toasted sandwich.


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Two sausage and egg McGriddles.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Chicken sandwich.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

More soup :mark:. God help me I love it so much.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

I have the cold (I know, the downside of living in Scotland) so I decided to have a nice Chicken Cup of Soup to make me feel better


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Three pieces of combination pizza from Woodstock's Pizza. Great way to start a day! :mckinney


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Blackbeard said:


> I have the cold *(I know, the downside of living in Scotland)* so I decided to have a nice Chicken Cup of Soup to make me feel better


I feel your pain :jose


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Tayto cheese & onion crisps :yum:


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Fish and Chips with some mushy peas.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Roast Beef 3 Bean Salad


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Bacon & potatoes.


----------



## mrdiamond77 (Feb 14, 2015)

Steak and Chips


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Black Pepper cheeseburger from Jack in the Box. When I am out on the town, I cannot resist the siren song of fast food that beckons me into its unhealthy crags. Tasted quite good, so I'm content.


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life (May 3, 2013)

IDONTSHIV said:


> Three pieces of combination pizza from Woodstock's Pizza. Great way to start a day! :mckinney


----------



## nesh27 (Jan 3, 2012)

IDONTSHIV said:


> Black Pepper cheeseburger from Jack in the Box. When I am out on the town, I cannot resist the siren song of fast food that beckons me into its unhealthy crags. Tasted quite good, so I'm content.


Random but who is that in your gif? :surprise:


Btw, I had coffee with bread.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

nesh27 said:


> Random but who is that in your gif? :surprise:
> 
> 
> Btw, I had coffee with bread.



Leanna Decker. I've got something for your visitor's wall in a second. (Y)


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life (May 3, 2013)

I'm eating these as we speak.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Tayto roast beef & peppercorn sauce crisps


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life (May 3, 2013)

CJ said:


> Tayto roast beef & peppercorn sauce crisps


I'm an absolute crispoholic, unless they're mustard flavour then we don't get quite as well lol

I've always preferred crisps and savoury though to chocolate etc.. don't get me wrong, I'll have the odd chocolate bar like a bounty or a biscuit but given the choice between the two ... crisps all the way lol


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

I just had a blueberry muffin. That is one you're not getting @IDONTSHIV my friend. :cudi


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Some watermelon.


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers (Oct 23, 2009)

Not my photo, but this is what I was looking at an hour or so ago on the grill before I consumed the entire thing.


----------



## Shagz (Sep 24, 2014)

BLT Subway sub with the lot.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

I had a flounder plate with fries and cole slaw.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Not quite midnight yet, but I just had some Midnight Muffin madness! :fuckyeah


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Crunchy nut cornflakes.


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Couple of Chicken, broccoli and cheddar Hot Pockets. And then a couple of chocolate cupcakes. Because.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Chicken Enchiladas :homer


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Tuna melt sandwich.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Tuna mayo and onion baguette, fresh from the bakery


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Buffalo Chicken Pizza

Last Wednesday of every month is $1 slice day at the local Pizza place :dandance2


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Bacon & some fried potato slices.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Chilly Burgers, chips and beans


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life (May 3, 2013)

As we speak :


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

hash brown and a fried egg and cheese sandwich


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

A delightful Chocolate Dougnut that I also picked up from the Bakery earlier today 



Arrogantly Grateful said:


> As we speak :


I love those things :banderas

It took me a while to find the right brand of pork scratchings, the first brand I tried had some silvery pig hair in them, That put me off for a while :lol


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life (May 3, 2013)

Mr. Fusion said:


> A delightful Chocolate Dougnut that I also picked up from the Bakery earlier today
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ah don't worry about that, just eat them lol


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Bought one of each of these for lunch at Del Taco. I am saving the second one for dinner. 










:hmm it might taste better with less avocado and more blueberries! :mark:


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Tayto cheese & onion crisps.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Just finished my supper consisting of chopped up Strawberries, a chopped up nectarine, a chopped up Banana as well as 3 crackers coated in cheese spread


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Mr. Fusion said:


> Just finished my supper consisting of chopped up Strawberries, a chopped up nectarine, a chopped up Banana as well as 3 crackers coated in cheese spread


Sounds like it needed a blueberry muffin. 

I ate my second Del Taco bowl and it was very good. Not the hugest fan of avocados though.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Frosties mixed with coco pops :lol


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

A warm steak bake, fresh from the bakery as always 


CJ said:


> Frosties mixed with coco pops :lol


I feel like I have to try this :lol


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Got home from work and felt lazy so pepperoni and sauce on buns with mozzarella cheese. Quick pizza sandwiches. Better than going to bed hungry.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

BBQ Chicken and Brown Sugar & Butter Carrots


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Chilly steak and chips, followed by a chocolate doughnut for my dessert 


A chocolate doughnut to me, is what a blueberry muffin is to Shiv


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

A chicken salad and a bottle of water :mj2



CJ said:


> Frosties mixed with coco pops


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Blackbeard said:


> A chicken salad and a bottle of water :mj2












I experimented with a variety pack once & the rest is history :lmao


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Smoked Honey Ham & Turkey Club w/ French Dressing and Garlic & Onion potato Chips


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

CJ said:


>


I'll be expecting a full report on the Rice Krispies and Cornflakes mixture tomorrow morning :cudi


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

can of chili with hot sauce and a piece of cheese melted into it.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Battered haddock & chips (Y)


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life (May 3, 2013)

Just had a couple of boiled egg sandwiches, really lovely, though I didn't have whatever else is in this picture lol


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Snickers.


----------



## Trublez (Apr 10, 2013)

Tuna salad sandwich and a glass of orange juice.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

A magnum ice cream bar


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Just had my last blueberry muffin. Is this just cause to call 911? Something needs to be done because I do not feel like braving the extreme temps right now just to sate my cravings.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Sugar puffs.


----------



## Shagz (Sep 24, 2014)

Meat Pie


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Chicken Bacon Ranch Pizza and Fried Pickle Chips


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

I just had a very modest breakfast consisting solely of some sugar free oatmeal and a tiny glass of orange juice. Something felt off about this breakfast. I could feel it. I could almost taste it. Clearly, I am suffering from phantom muffin syndrome. I can still feel its goodness, even though I am bereft of any. In a couple of hours, I shall undertake a pilgrimage to Sam's Club and buy at least three boxes worth. My day of torment shall finally be over and I can be at peace with the world.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Cheese & ham toasted sandwich. It was good.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

A BBQ smokehouse burger from McDonalds with fries, followed by a Sugar doughnut  

My Friday night usual.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Fish Sandwich and a Garden Salad w/ French Dressing


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Sausages & potatoes.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

I have returned from the vast wasteland that is my town with my boom stick in one hand and some Del Taco in the other. Okay, it's not a boom stick but it is a blueberry muffin.:sodone

Finishing up my carne asada bowl and then having that GOAT Muffin! :mark:


----------



## Jeff Hardy. (Jul 28, 2015)

I ate some pork ******* with spotted Dick and Custard


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

Had a PB & J.

@Blackbeard


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Soul Cat said:


> Had a PB & J.
> 
> @Blackbeard


I hope that stands for Pickles, Bacon and Jam otherwise addlin


----------



## Café de René (Sep 27, 2011)

Tomatoes, cucumber and mozzarella salad with deviled eggs.


----------



## mrdiamond77 (Feb 14, 2015)

Bacon, Sausage, Black Pudding and Tomatoes.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Tayto rough cuts bang bang spicy thai flavor.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

My mother made me some homemade spaghetti which was a true treat. I also had an after dinner indulgence of another blueberry muffin!


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Big bowl of Start cereal.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

hazelnut chocolate


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Sausage sandwich with tomato ketchup.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

A bowl of chorizo and butter bean soup, and as I always say I am a man who loves his soups 
I've also bought 2 of my usual - chocolate coated ring doughnuts, fresh from the bakery.


----------



## Shagz (Sep 24, 2014)

Fish and Chips


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Woke up at 3am and had some mustard potato salad and baked beans mixed together. Wasn't half bad.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Scrambled egg sandwich


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

Leftover Cheesy Bites pizza from last night.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

I have finally gotten round to eating my chocolate doughnut


----------



## mrdiamond77 (Feb 14, 2015)

A packet of Mccoys flame grilled steak crisps.


----------



## Ya Ya (Aug 1, 2015)

Asiago Cheese Bagel with Cream Cheese on it.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

BBQ chicken pizza from Pizza Hut with a side order of fries and BBQ sauce  

I eat so much junk food on Fridays and Saturdays :lol


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

I just had a morning dose of a pure,100% concentrated, blueberry muffin.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Diced chicken & gravy chip with a bottle of club apple


----------



## Hunter S. Thompson (Jan 3, 2012)

Home made pizza from granny. Yum yum


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

More homemade spaghetti that my mother was gracious enough to bring to me. In lieu of garlic bread, I topped the meal off with a blueberry muffin! :yum:


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Mini corn dogs and Cheetos. :woo


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Scampi & lemon flavor Nik naks.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

I had sweet peas.


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Damn this was really good. A cinnamon flavored gelato with swirls of caramel and pieces of sweet pastry and chunks of apple.
I finished every last bit of it, and no matter how my stomach feels, I have zero regrets.


----------



## Roho (Apr 14, 2013)

Some delicious sweet and sour chicken.


----------



## Ya Ya (Aug 1, 2015)

Just grabbed a handful of my Skittles stash for a middle of the night snack.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Had some Jalapeno hoot chili to try and wake myself up.


----------



## Café de René (Sep 27, 2011)

I stumbled upon that yesterday and impulsilvely decided to cook both meals.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

In honor of @IDONTSHIV I had a blueberry muffin . 

Not quite as good as a chocolate coated ring doughnut fresh from the bakery though


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Mr. Fusion said:


> In honor of @IDONTSHIV I had a blueberry muffin .
> 
> Not quite as good as a chocolate coated ring doughnut fresh from the bakery though


I had a banana nut muffin this morning just to be an unpredictable wild man.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

IDONTSHIV said:


> I had a banana nut muffin this morning just to be an unpredictable wild man.


You're going nuts man (terrible pun intended ).


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Sunday roast


----------



## mrdiamond77 (Feb 14, 2015)

Welsh cakes with butter.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Cheese & ham toasted sandwich.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

scrambled eggs and sausage and well you know what else I ate.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Butter on sliced baguette bread. Simple, but delicious


----------



## Brandough (Mar 16, 2014)

Oxtails


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

I had chicken tenders from Zaxby's.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Weetabix.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Broasted Chicken and Mashed Potatoes & Gravy


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Chicken pot pie Hot Pockets. Damn those are good. And a couple chocolate cupcakes with whippy icing. Diet? What diet?
Oh yeah, washed them down with water instead of beer. Every little bit counts. (Y)


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Just some oatmeal as i begin another day in my humble existence.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Roast beef sandwich & a strawberry doughnut.


----------



## Trublez (Apr 10, 2013)

Chicken & smoked bacon salad sandwich, a tangerine and some tropical juice.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Steak soaked in gravy with mash potatoes


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Chicken Salad on a Croissant and Crispy Coleslaw


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Steak & potatoes.


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

Hot pepper sandwiches.


----------



## Vixxxenn (Dec 12, 2014)

Chicken Bacon Ranch Sandwich from Subway


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Spaghetti from my mother. There was a whole huge pot of it.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

A breakfast bowl.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Some chopped up fruit. Eating healthy before I stuff my face later on while watching Raw


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

New England Clam Chowder


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Spaghetti w/ Italian Sausage meat sauce

Though unlike @IDONTSHIV I had to make it myself


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

A-C-P said:


> Spaghetti w/ Italian Sausage meat sauce
> 
> Though unlike @IDONTSHIV I had to make it myself


 @A-C-P
*:hmmA-C-P

Always Cooking Pasta*


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

IDONTSHIV said:


> @A-C-P
> *:hmmA-C-P
> 
> Always Cooking Pasta*



Though the meal felt incomplete b/c I didn't have any blueberry muffins


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

A-C-P said:


> Though the meal felt incomplete b/c I didn't have any blueberry muffins


:lol
I have to admit a garlic blueberry muffin might be genius or spectacularly bad.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

I had two cheeseburgers.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Eggs & bacon.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Coco pops a banana and a strawberry yogurt


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

A big bowl of frosties


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

I had a fake Big Mac out of the vending machine at work. Fuck my life. :cry


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Two ham sandwiches.


----------



## Dark Paladin (Aug 23, 2014)

Turkey Steak and Tuna with vegetables and green tea


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

lamb

mate


----------



## Ya Ya (Aug 1, 2015)

Bratwurst Sausage & Mac & Cheese.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)




----------



## Simpsons Modern Life (May 3, 2013)

Though I have a jacket potato in the oven.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

My younger sister was truly generous to me. She knew I had a horrible day, so she bought me a large Round Table's Pepperoni Pizza,


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

A delightful chocolate coated doughnut that I bought from the bakery earlier . I'm pretty slim but I could eat these things all day long :lol


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

egg cheese mayo (and a bit of ketchup) between toast, and lettuce on the side. And a tall glass of milk.

Now I will eat granola and some crackers/salsa.


----------



## Ya Ya (Aug 1, 2015)

Just ate a small snack bag of Cheetos.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Steak burger & chips.


----------



## CookiePuss (Sep 30, 2013)

2 slices of wheat bread :mj2


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Ordered some Chinese. General Tso's chicken and boneless spare-ribs. Fucking GOAT.

:homer


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

ShowStopper said:


> Ordered some Chinese. General Tso's chicken and boneless spare-ribs. Fucking GOAT.
> 
> :homer


*
As long as it's not secretly made from goat, you should be okay. 

Love Chinese food. :mckinney

Just had this from Taco Bell a beef grilled stuff burrito:








*


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Beef flavor Space Raiders :yum:


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Chef Boyardee mini ravioli and meatballs. I really need to go to the store. :lol


----------



## Shagz (Sep 24, 2014)

Oreo's and chocolate cake with a cup of hot chocolate for breakfast.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Ash said:


> Chef Boyardee mini ravioli and meatballs. I really need to go to the store. :lol


You need to go to the store and buy some damn more cans of that! :cudi Good stuff right there! :yum:


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

IDONTSHIV said:


> You need to go to the store and buy some damn more cans of that! :cudi Good stuff right there! :yum:


I got them for the boy, but he didn't eat them. Will get some more, probably some muffins too.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*Cap'n Crunch's Sprinkled Donut Crunch*

Planned on buying Peanut Butter Capn Crunch because it's the GOAT cereal but never saw Sprinkled Donut so bought it. Pretty good but no PB.


----------



## SuicideSlushPuppie (Jun 24, 2015)

Smoked jalapeno-cheese sausage-stuffed ponce (yes, ponce) from Teet's Food Store in Ville Platte, LA. Don't know what a ponce is? I suggest you look it up. #cajundelicasy


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Big bowl of sugar puffs :shrug


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Supreme Pizza


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

just some regular old cheerios and part of a banana nut muffin.


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

Steak & Eggs.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Chicken and bacon soup


----------



## Café de René (Sep 27, 2011)

Sandwichs made out of swedish flatbread, chicken, ricotta and pickled beet.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Pastrami on Rye w/ Extra Pickles and Macaroni Pasta Salad


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

A-C-P said:


> Pastrami on Rye w/ Extra Pickles and Macaroni Pasta Salad


I love pastrami on rye! :sodone pasta salad is great too! :woo

I just had some Taco Bell tacos. Nothing special but they were fine.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

A burger and Cool Ranch Doritos.


----------



## Addychu (Nov 26, 2014)

Chrome said:


> A burger and Cool Ranch Doritos.


So no yummy feet?


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Addychu said:


> So no yummy feet?


That's for dessert. :creepyshaq


----------



## Addychu (Nov 26, 2014)

Chrome said:


> That's for dessert. :creepyshaq


Desserts are bad for you though. :cesaro


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Addychu said:


> Desserts are bad for you though. :cesaro


I like to watch tv while i eat. I heard you might have a recommended vid for me to watch,for one delectable dessert :curry2

Just ate me a blueberry muffin! Maybe an English one, next! :fingerscrossed


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Addychu said:


> Desserts are bad for you though. :cesaro


It's low-fat though. :cesaro


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Beef lasagne.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Beef Chow Mien


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Salt & vinegar flavor Hula Hoops.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

CJ said:


> Salt & vinegar flavor Hula Hoops.


I prefer the BBQ Beef flavored Hula Hoops :yum:


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Blackbeard said:


> I prefer the BBQ Beef flavored Hula Hoops :yum:


So do I :eva2


----------



## Shagz (Sep 24, 2014)

Pizza Hut Pepperoni Pizza and more chocolate cake for desert.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

My sister brought me this really nice cheeseburger from Chili's and an order of fries. It was incredibly appreciated due to certain recent events.


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

Baked potato with butter, pepper, cheese, and sour cream. :krillin


----------



## Shagz (Sep 24, 2014)

Bacon and Beef Cheeseburger and Dorito's cheese supreme with a can of Coke Life for Lunch.


----------



## bloc (Jun 30, 2015)

Caesar salad


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ (Jun 19, 2012)

Chicken Chow Mein.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Toast with honey.


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Had this horrible thing out of the vending machine at work. It was called an "Italian Steak Hoagie", but was just beef hoagie thing on a bun with two slices of genoa salami and processed cheese.

I survived. Really should start packing my lunch again.


----------



## kingfunkel (Aug 17, 2011)

Mushroom and pepper egg white omelette with brown rice and broccoli


----------



## CD Player (May 27, 2013)

Capn' Crunch Bites from Taco Bell. Try them, they're great.


----------



## Addychu (Nov 26, 2014)

I've had a lovely cup of tea so far, with honey... SO yummy!


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

I had a piece of American :woo cheese and am probably going back to sleep. Not quite dawn yet.


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Just had four strawberry Pop Tarts and some cheap wine in a plastic cup.

I didn't choose the #WhiteTrashLife , the #WhiteTrashLife chose me.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

For breakfast (technically lunch but I woke up late) I decided to have a Pepperoni Passion Pizza and Chick 'N' Mix box from Domino's. Cause why the hell not! It's summer and I am young dammit :vince2


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Homemade Chicken Tacos :homer


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Mince, mash potatoes and peas 

I like to mix it all together to create some delicious pie thing :lol


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Just bought these. What an amazing fusion of greatness. Only ate one. There is time to savor the rest!


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

2 Jr. Bacon Cheeseburgers from Wendys


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Chocolate cookie, been a while since I've had one and I think I'm hooked on them once again


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Fish & chips.


----------



## kendoo (Oct 23, 2012)

Had 2 poached eggs and some baked beans for dinner.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

2 packets of Tayto Rollers :shrug


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Potato salad and baked bean medley.


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

Spicy chow mein, teriyaki chicken, broccoli and beef, and an egg roll.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Fish & fries.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Weetabix.


----------



## gabrielcev (Aug 23, 2014)

Buttered corn bread I made with Jiffy.


----------



## Oda Nobunaga (Jun 12, 2006)

I said I would not have any more donuts for awhile, but I just said "fuck it" and had two more from Dunkin' Donuts. Marble (vanilla and chocolate) frosted donuts. :durant3


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

2 peanut butter & jelly sandwiches and some potato chips.


----------



## Sick Graps-V2 (Apr 1, 2013)

Yellow snow, I thought it was lemon flavour; it was not lemon flavour.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Chicken sub.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

ramen noodles


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

fried egg and cheese on white bread and some orange juice.


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Two sausage and egg McGriddles and a bunch of honey vanilla bourbon pecans.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Sausage and Mushroom Pizza


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

Corn.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Bacon :yum:


----------



## Sick Graps-V2 (Apr 1, 2013)

The last thing I ate was bowl of porridge oats with strawberries and blueberries. 

It's my cheat day today so I might slide to Mcdonalds for a Mcgangbang burger and a Neopolitan shake with a side of bigmac SAWSE for the fries >.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

Ash said:


> Two sausage and egg McGriddles and a bunch of honey vanilla bourbon pecans.


*You've got great taste :cudi. I am about to head out and get two of these from Jack in The Box:*


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Vietnamese Pork Egg Rolls :homer


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

BBQ steakhouse burger from McDonalds


----------



## Freelancer (Aug 24, 2010)

I just had a corned beef sandwich and some Avengers Cheez-Its for lunch. Yes im in my 30's and got Avengers Cheez-Its lol.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Freelancer said:


> I just had a corned beef sandwich and some Avengers Cheez-Its for lunch. Yes im in my 30's and got Avengers Cheez-Its lol.


Just saw some Darth Vader and Yoda cereal at Walmart this morning. Was strongly tempted to by them, but i had a bad feeling that forever would I consume them if I actually bought it.

I did get two of these with Picante from McDonald's and a hash brown:


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

More bacon :agree:


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Hot Dog with Ketchup, Mustard and extra Onions! :woo


----------



## I AM Glacier (Sep 7, 2014)

Pancakes 

It was everything it sounds like


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Beef flavor Hula Hoops


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Pizza and breadsticks from Little Caesars.


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Baked chicken in a creamy garlic sauce with red potatoes and green beans. Toasted multigrain rolls on side.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Jalapeno chil topped witb Parmesan cheese and an after dinner blueberry muffin. Life is good!


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Went to Applebee's tonight. Was not very good.


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ (Jun 19, 2012)

Chilled Sectioned Grapefruit. 










kada


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Cream Puff


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

My brother just bought me a Large Strawberry/Banana milkshake from Sonic. It was a complete surprise, but a most welcome one.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Bacon sandwich :yum:


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

A couple bologna & cheese sandwiches and some chips.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Corn pops with skimmed milk.


----------



## Top Heel (Mar 7, 2015)

CJ said:


> Bacon sandwich :yum:


Kid you not, me too. I fried up half a pack of pork bacon and slapped it on some popi seed bread and chowed down.


----------



## Top Heel (Mar 7, 2015)

But that was a while ago, now Im about to have my girlfriend next..


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

I had a roast beef and cheddar sandwich that I bought at Walmart for breakfast. (Y)


----------



## VIPER (Nov 29, 2014)

Now eating two grilled cheese sandwiches :woo


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Chicken & chips.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Philly cheesesteak sub from Walmart. Philly cheesesteak in all its variations is a GOAT FOOD.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

IDONTSHIV said:


> Philly cheesesteak sub from Walmart. Philly cheesesteak in all its variations is a GOAT FOOD.


Shiv - As a Scot who's never had the good fortune of tasting this dish could you please explain it to me?


----------



## mrdiamond77 (Feb 14, 2015)

Steak, eggs and potatoes.


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Had a Big Mac and fries


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Blackbeard said:


> Shiv - As a Scot who's never had the good fortune of tasting this dish could you please explain it to me?


It's basically a bunch of thinly cut steak strips, with melted cheese, maybe sauteed onion or peppers on a roll of some sort. I've included a couple of pics and a wiki entry so you can read more on it. I def. have a weakness for it, especially with white cheese,peppers and grilled onions. :sodone

















https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct...=Kukoi0VCuW98XBAE0GM6iw&bvm=bv.99804247,d.cGU


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Ultimate Cheeseburger and a large order of Curly fries from Jack in the Box.


----------



## southrnbygrace (Jun 14, 2014)

I had a bowl of cantaloupe.


----------



## twaughthammer (Jun 1, 2015)

I must concur with Shiv that Philly Cheese steaks are one of the GOAT foods. That being said, although I am trying to eat healthier lately, I did not give an F tonight and ate homemade Mac and Cheese (One of my other GOAT foods).


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Toast with cheese spread.


----------



## BigbyDolph (Jul 20, 2015)

Why don't you just make your own sandwich from now on?

Last thing I ate were brownies and they were amazing.. but they always come out amazing


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

I know this is going to sound weird but peach potato chips.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Bacon :homer

I had egg, beans and toast as well but they pale in comparison to Bacon


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Strawberry pop tart.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Viva La Revolucion! Now if only we could convince @Blackbeard to eat this poptart:










I had a leftover piece of fish from Long John Silver's at approximately 3:00am.


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

Homemade 4 cheese omelet.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Salt & Pepper Breaded Chicken with Fried Rice, and a side of Thai Style Chicken Wings.



IDONTSHIV said:


> Viva La Revolucion! Now if only we could convince @Blackbeard to eat this poptart:


Not even Pop Tarts are safe from the disease that is know as Peanut Butter :sad: What's next? Peanut Butter flavored donuts :jay


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

I had a blueberry muffin, a blueberry poptart and one blueberry waffle, not to be confused with the hideous blue waffle! :shocked:


----------



## chemical (Apr 8, 2014)

It is delicious.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Chicken, potatoes & roast potatoes.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

I am quite worried right now, My brother and mother, on their way back from visiting my father in the hospital, brought me a little McChicken sandwich and a small fry. It was nice, but i didnt really feel like eating. He was rushed there 2 days ago now, and I am hopeful that he'll be okay, but the doctors haven't given a window for him to return. :fingerscrossed that he'll be fine.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

CJ said:


> Chicken, *potatoes & roast potatoes*.


Double potatoes? You're crazy


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

IDONTSHIV said:


> My father should be fine, by the way! (Y)


Good to hear 



Blackbeard said:


> Double potatoes? You're crazy


I like spuds :shrug


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

CJ said:


> Good to hear
> 
> 
> 
> I like spuds :shrug


Confirmed fan of Rockstar Spud :mckinney

I just found room for a hostess cherry pie but I am done right now.


----------



## Shagz (Sep 24, 2014)

I've eaten a shit load of food since I was last on this forum.
Breast: Peanut Butter on Toast and Weetbix everyday.


Lunch: Large Bacon and Beef Hamburger and a pack of Cheese Supreme Dorito's with a Coke Life.

Dinner: Lasagne

Lunch: Gravy and Chips with a Coke Life

Dinner: Lasagne

Lunch: McDonalds Large Quarter Pounder Meal

Dinner: Chinese Chicken Chow Mein

Biscuits and a hot chocolate

Lunch: Hot Dog and Hot Chocolate

Pasty 
Left over cold chips


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

BBQ chicken and bacon pizza


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

I had a barbeque sandwich with Spaghettio's.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Strawberry sponge cake.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Midnight snack:


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

_*My 6th favorite food in this universe. Macaroni And Cheese.*_


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Some leftover pork chops.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Frosties & Coco Pops combo :yum:


----------



## JeffHardyFanatic88 (Jun 18, 2009)

Pizza pocket


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Ribeye Steak Melt Sandwich and garlic fries :homer


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

PB&J sandwiches. Two of them.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Thai Chili-Basil Pork w/ Brown Rice


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Homemade Chicken Tikka Massala with Boiled Rice.


----------



## mrdiamond77 (Feb 14, 2015)

Roast Beef with Vegetables and Gravy.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

oameal and toast with butter and grape jelly on it.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Sausages & potatoes.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

BBQ meatballs and macaroni. My wife makes the best meatballs in the world ... (Probably .. hers are better than most I've ever eaten ... hehe). 

Phew, I accidentally typed up BBW meatballs at first :lol


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Particular hot can of jalapeno chili. It actually has made me break out in a sweat.


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Felt lazy tonight. Made a box of macaroni and cheese and threw in two cans of chili.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Caribbean Citrus seasoned chicken breasts and "Caribbean" baked beans


----------



## gabrielcev (Aug 23, 2014)

Ham and cheese, lettuce, tomato, pepper and lite mayo on a hero. Apple cheese danish and a bottle of Hawaiian Punch.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Ash said:


> Felt lazy tonight. Made a box of macaroni and cheese and threw in two cans of chili.


That's good eating! I had a foot-long chili cheese coney from Sonic, but I am mimicking the chili mac for tomorrow night.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

I had a chicken sandwich from McDonald's.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Weetabix.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

pasta


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Tuna mayo baguette :homer


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Made up a few small burritos and melted some cheddar on them. Topped with leftover Taco Bell mild sauce.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Maple and Brown sugar oatmeal as i attempt to rein in some of my blueberry muffin excesses. I havent had a blueberry muffin in over 24 hours.. Truly I am a man possessed of an iron will.


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

IDONTSHIV said:


> Maple and Brown sugar oatmeal as i attempt to rein in some of my blueberry muffin excesses. *I havent had a blueberry muffin in over 24 hours.. *Truly I am a man possessed of an iron will.


Stay strong brother. I am praying for you. roud


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

Ash said:


> Made up a few small burritos and melted some cheddar on them. Topped with leftover Taco Bell mild sauce.


*I gain 5 pounds just by reading your posts in here :drose

This was surprisingly delicious:*


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Legit BOSS said:


> *I gain 5 pounds just by reading your posts in here :drose
> 
> This was surprisingly delicious:*


That doesn't really look very good, but I still want to try it. :|


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Salami, Pepperoni, & Mozzarella Paganini and Ceasar Pasta Salad


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Bacon & fried potatoes.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Some leftover spaghetti.


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life (May 3, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

2 Big Kings from Burger King.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Fish and mac & cheese.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

First to acknowledge that my brother left me half of this that I bought him for lunch,because it's a fairly good size sandwich.I highly recommend this. It's a bit more expensive than your standard Burger King fare, but it was worth it. Still had my fry from earlier but no soda, as I haven't had one since last August 19th. :fact


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

I had cheese rice and cream potatoes to go along with chili beans.


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

The Apostate said:


> BBW meatballs


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Toast with honey.


----------



## VIPER (Nov 29, 2014)

Rice with Beef Stew.


----------



## Big Black Spock (Aug 7, 2015)

I ate some vegetables with porridge and coffee


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Just fried up some breakfast sausage patties and am enjoying them as I post this.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Turkey Meatloaf and Sauteed Green Beans (fresh out of the garden)


----------



## chemical (Apr 8, 2014)

Just ate breakfast which consisted of 2 packets of maple & brown sugar oatmeal, 2 pieces of toast with crunchy peanut butter, and a glass of cashew milk.

DELICIOUS! <3


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

Brunch:

2 eggs scrambled
1 hot italian sausage
1 corn on the cob
leftover bbq jerk chicken biryani
tall glass of chocolate milk

NOW THATS A REAL MAN'S BRUNCH :drose

For snacks I have a banana, granola bar, and yogurt. :dance


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Just got back from visiting my father in the hospital. Prior to that,a couple of hours ago, I had a bowl of maple and brown sugar oatmeal, sugaar free, of course. :mckinney


----------



## chemical (Apr 8, 2014)

IDONTSHIV said:


> Just got back from visiting my father in the hospital. Prior to that,a couple of hours ago, I had a bowl of maple and brown sugar oatmeal, sugaar free, of course. :mckinney


Dude, that oatmeal is like crack to me. It's so good!


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

IDONTSHIV said:


> Just got back from visiting my father in the hospital. Prior to that,a couple of hours ago, I had a bowl of maple and brown sugar oatmeal, sugaar free, of course. :mckinney


Healthy food FTW.

Fast food is okay sometimes but not on the reg. Actually fuck fast food, even though it taste so good. :yoda

PS. Hope your father is doing well.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

IDONTSHIV said:


> Just got back from visiting my father in the hospital. Prior to that,a couple of hours ago, I had a bowl of maple and brown sugar oatmeal, sugaar free, of course. :mckinney


Hope your dad is doing well.

Couple of McDonald's cheeseburgers for lunch for me.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Homemade Pork Teryiaki with Boiled Rice. I was still hungry afterwards so I had a bowl of Coco Pops to fill me up


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Chicken & chips.


----------



## BORT (Oct 5, 2009)

Hummus.

:yum:


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Roast Beef and Cheddar Melt just about a couple of hours ago.


----------



## Dr. Rhett Henley (Mar 25, 2014)

A juicy penis.


----------



## BrutusIsNotMyName (Jul 8, 2013)

Cake w/ Cookies n' Cream Ice Cream Xtreme, Peanut Butter Chocolate Ice Cream, 2 Chips Ahoy chewy cookies, 2 Oreo Cookies, 1 Poptart, and some Honey Roasted Peanuts........it was good

.......but now my stomach hurts :bull

Bench meet Brutus(er.....NotBrutus)


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

Almonds


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

philly cheesesteak sub from Walmart. Pretty small sandwich, but it was also pretty good.


----------



## MELTZERMANIA (Apr 15, 2015)

Hot Italian sausage from the local market. Good shit.


----------



## Shagz (Sep 24, 2014)

Peanut butter Sandwich and Juice.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Start cereal.


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

Meat loaf and baked potato.


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

Cherry danish.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Ham sandwich with ketchup. Don't judge :benson


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Ham baguette


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Had some chocolate covered donuts and I put some peanut butter on them.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Homemade Ham & Cheese Hot Pockets


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Just some more plain old oatmeal.


----------



## chemical (Apr 8, 2014)

I will probably have the same thing as yesterday but with strawberry jam instead of peanut butter this time, maybe. 

Gotta have me that crack of maple and brown sugar oatmeal. :banderas


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Had some Prawn Cocktail with lettuce for my lunch.



Ash said:


> Had some chocolate covered donuts


Ok, we're off to a great start




Ash said:


> and I put some peanut butter on them.


*NSFW*


----------



## VIPER (Nov 29, 2014)

A-C-P said:


> Homemade Ham & Cheese Hot Pockets


Homemade? :wee-bey Teach me your ways.

I'm having biscuits and jelly.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

VIPER said:


> Homemade? :wee-bey Teach me your ways.
> 
> I'm having biscuits and jelly.


:lol nothing super hard










Get a package or 2 of these. Take 2 of the raw biscuits flatten them out like a pizza crust, put whatever you want in the middle (ham and cheese, pizza sauce and pepperoni, sloppy joe meat), fold it over and press the edges of the dough together to seal, and then bake. Usually have to bake about 5-10 minutes longer than the directions say in the biscuits.

Make them for my nieces and nephew all the time.


----------



## Addychu (Nov 26, 2014)

Blackbeard said:


> Had some Prawn Cocktail with lettuce for my lunch.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Poor baby.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

Paratha hot dog rolls. I also added a Spanish omelet, garlic mayo and a thin slice of fresh deli roast beef. Turned out fucking amazing. Publix has some of the best roast beef I've ever had. Soooo good.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Reuben and German Potato Salad


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Strawberry tart :homer


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Just had a grilled Polish Sausage and a modest amount of macaroni salad! :yum:

Also found out that my father is being released from the hospital where he's been since Saturday at 3:00am. Thanks to everyone who wished him well! :mckinney


----------



## Wildcat410 (Jul 5, 2009)

A slice of costco's peach pie. Yum


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

Pizza


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Some chicken and mashed potatoes.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Fish & chips :agree:


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Made some Spanish rice into which I added ground beef, black beans and corn.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Tayto Rollers :yum:


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

My younger brother's fiancee made me a nice little enchilada. More accurately, she made it for my family as my father finally returned after six days in the hospital. He is still awfully weak, so I pray that he'll be okay.


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

Just had an entire row of Flavor Ice's.

Now I feel sick. Why have you betrayed me, Flavor Ice?


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

I had two chili cheeseburgers and french fries.


----------



## chemical (Apr 8, 2014)

I had spaghetti for dinner. Was fucking delicious. Tried a new 7 vegetable sauce and holy shit was it good.


----------



## Shagz (Sep 24, 2014)

Chicken burger and Coke Life


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

bbq chicken pizza


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Cornflakes.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Turkey sandwich.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

I had a bowl of cheerios and a strawberry.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

An assortment of different pizzas

Buddy charges $5 for all you can eat pizza during Packer games at his bar :dandance2


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Custard doughnut :yum:


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

German Bologna Sandwich and Crispy Coleslaw


----------



## dashing_man (Dec 3, 2014)

chicken stew :mark:


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Bacon, eggs, sausages, potato bread, soda bread & some club orange.


----------



## Trublez (Apr 10, 2013)

So that's why CJ lost like 200 posts. This thread was moved to Games and Trivia. :maury


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Beef space raiders



Trublez said:


> So that's why CJ lost like 200 posts. This thread was moved to Games and Trivia. :maury


I lost like 391.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Chicken alfredo and some peas.


----------



## Trublez (Apr 10, 2013)

Roast chicken & rice.



CJ said:


> Beef space raiders
> 
> 
> 
> I lost like 391.


Damn. :lol


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Had a little baked chicken and some whole kernel corn.


----------



## dashing_man (Dec 3, 2014)

yogurt shake :rollins


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Corn pops :agree:


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Rice Krispies and a glass of orange juice,


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Chargrilled Chicken.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

chicken noodle soup with some cooked carrots in it.


----------



## dashing_man (Dec 3, 2014)

hot dogs :mark:


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Garlic bread!

I love it, but I hate that all I can taste for the rest of the night is garlic...


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Chicken & chips.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

A cheeseburger and a slice of cherry pie hours ago.


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

Peaches.


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Pepperoni pizza


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

Oreo Puff Cakes

:banderas


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Beef sandwich.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

peanut butter cracker snack


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Bowl of Start cereal


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Pulled pork by itself. No bun. Was for dinner last night.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Tuna melt :yum:


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Chorizo Quesadillas


----------



## dashing_man (Dec 3, 2014)

PIZZZAAAA!!!! :mark:


----------



## chemical (Apr 8, 2014)

Maple and brown sugar oatmeal, light rye toast with strawberry jam and a bit of crunchy peanut butter, and cashew milk.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Beef & potatoes.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Turkey BLT and Potato Salad


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Baked chicken and some macaroni salad.


----------



## Oda Nobunaga (Jun 12, 2006)

A franken-sandwich with oven roasted chicken, guacamole, spinach, two egg whites, and sriracha sauce. :banderas


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Cheese & onion tatyos :yum:


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Grilled Ham Steaks and buttered corn


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Jambalaya with sausage


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

2 hot dogs and some macaroni and cheese.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Scrambled eggs (Y)


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Two peanut butter and pepperoni sandwiches.

No bananas to put on them :mj2


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

2 Chili Cheese Dogs


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Steak burger with cheese.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

chicken nuggets and some onion rings


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Bag of plain Lays chips.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Toast with cheese spread & some corn pops.


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Pickle loaf on toasted bread with melted cheddar cheese.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Cheese Curd Burger from the Green Bay Distillery :homer

http://www.greenbaydistillery.com/openmenu/menu/


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Apples and cinnamon oat meal-reduced sugar, of course


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Fish bites with ketchup :yum:


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Chicken, Ham, and Swiss Sandwich w/ Honey Mustard and Crispy Coleslaw


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Banana Nut Muffin


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Sloppy joes


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Beef flavor Space Raiders.


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

Chicken Crunchy Salad from Subway


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

After I picked up my dad's antibiotics, I had a pastrami on wheat from Subway in honor of the fallen Zombo @Michael Corleone.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Turkey sandwich :agree:


----------



## Jobu25 (Jul 24, 2014)

watermelon


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Pepperoni and Sausage Pizza


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Ham & cheese omelette.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Steak and Egg Burrito from Jack in the Box after yet another trip to the pharmacy.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Sausages & potatoes :yum:


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Tuna Melt and Macaroni Salad


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

Calamari with Caesar Salad >


----------



## dashing_man (Dec 3, 2014)

rice with chick peas and chikken tikka

those who dont know what chicken tikka is


----------



## Shagz (Sep 24, 2014)

4 Sausages, Mashed Potato and Cabbage and Bacon.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

My father made me a killer Pastrami sandwich for dinner. He is still pretty weak from his illness,but he insisted that he make it, so I let him do it. I think he wanted to feel like he was doing something normal after being cooped up for so long and it really was damn good. So thank you , Dad :bow


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Cheese & ham toasted sandwich :banderas


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Had a couple chicken pot pie Hot Pockets and then couple blue raspberry Pop Tarts and then a couple red velvet Pop Tarts. :bull


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Garlic Parmesan Wings and deep friend cheese curds


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Diced chicken & gravy chip.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Gyro and a Greek Salad


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

A yum yum :yum:


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Went out shopping for my Dad, and got a chicken teriyaki bowl from Jack in the Box. Hadnt had one in many a moon and it was great!


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Couple of Bob Evans breakfast sausage 'dogs' from the UDF roller grill.

They are better than they sound. :yum:


----------



## VIPER (Nov 29, 2014)

Omelette


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Honey puffs :shrug


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

The picture angle makes them look like something else, but I assure you this is pork :shrug


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

apple cinnamon oatmeal and a plain donut.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Had a really disappointing dinner at a steakhouse. An overcooked sirloin, they forgot the grilled shrimp I ordered, lousy steak fries, and would not refill my drink.

Two thumbs way down.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Chicken fillet burger :yum:


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Hot chili from a can.


----------



## Trublez (Apr 10, 2013)

A whole bag of









now I feel sick.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Beef flavor Taytos :agree:



Trublez said:


> A whole bag of
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What happened to your healthy lifestyle :chlol


----------



## Trublez (Apr 10, 2013)

CJ said:


> Beef flavor Taytos :agree:
> 
> 
> 
> What happened to your healthy lifestyle :chlol


C'mon CJ, we've been through this before.


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Pizza hoagie.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Spaghetti and meatballs that my mother made. It was the perfect food to eat while I watched NXT Takeover.


----------



## Shagz (Sep 24, 2014)

Ham and Cheese Sandwich


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Cheeseburger and Fries


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Twix candy bar


----------



## Rex Rasslin (Jan 6, 2014)

A creamcheese-cucumber-cheddar-onion sandwich with tabasco


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Some nice spicy chili topped with cheese and onion


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

Vegetable salad.


----------



## chemical (Apr 8, 2014)

I haven't posted here in a while.

I had Kraft Dinner and a bowl of chicken noodle soup for dinner.

I had spicy sweet chili sunflower seeds for a snack.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Roast Beef and Mashed Potatoes all covered in Gravy


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

Looks like this thread died in this section. I just made this today and it turned out great. I've never cooked steak myself before so I kept it simple with sea salt and pepper and pan fried. Turned out perfect.


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Weighed myself today and discovered that I lost 3 more pounds.

So I got home and ate some Little Debbie Swiss Cake Rolls.

You damn right. :yum:


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

This thread dying :mj2

Had Cheese Tortellini covered in a beef ragu :homer


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Roast beef & potatoes.


----------



## CD Player (May 27, 2013)

Corn beef sliders from Arby's.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Grilled Brats and Potato Salad


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Made some chicken and broccoli with alfredo sauce and penne pasta for dinner.



CD Player said:


> Corn beef sliders from Arby's.


I was not aware there is such a thing. :wee-bey

Looks like I am overdue for a trip to Arby's. :agree:


----------



## CD Player (May 27, 2013)

Smore In a Mug from the Dump Cakes cookbook. 

Crush two graham crackers, and pour one in the bottom of a coffee mug. Add 20 mini marshmallows, 3 Tbs. chocolate chips and the remaining graham cracker on top. Microwave for 30 seconds.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

The Big Porker #17 from Jimmy Johns :Brock


----------



## CD Player (May 27, 2013)

Turkey hoagie


----------



## Wildcat410 (Jul 5, 2009)

Wendy's Vanilla Frosty, with blueberries and a shot of raspberry syrup mixed in. Delish


----------



## UntilDawn (Sep 2, 2015)

A sausage that I made on my own in a skillet with some salt and pepper, delicious but almost burned myself.


----------



## chemical (Apr 8, 2014)

Pizza. :mark:


----------



## Loudon Wainwright (Jul 23, 2014)

I've had all of the current "Do Us A Flavor" chips and I love them all. These bad boys are at the head of the pack though. The Reuben is my favorite sandwich and I fucking love sauerkraut so I'm probably a bit biased, but these are amazing.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Chicken burger & beef burger.


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

A banana nut muffin and a blueberry muffin.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

A dark chocolate cookie with white chocolate pieces mixed in. Fair to say that it was delightful


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Bacon.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Spaghetti


----------



## Loudon Wainwright (Jul 23, 2014)

didn't care for these at first, but by the time I was halfway through the bag I really liked them


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

It's Turkish Cotton Candies :banderas


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

Taco Bell where me and my wife saw some pregnant skank smoking a cigarette. Zero respect for her unborn baby.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

steak, macaroni salad and some baked beans.


----------



## CD Player (May 27, 2013)

cherry coke


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

3 boiled eggs


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Steak & potatoes.


----------



## XxTalonxX (Oct 9, 2013)

Shrimp flavored Ramen & Onion gravy covering 2 pieces of Salisbury steak & a can of orange soda


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Ham sandwich


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Chicken and Bacon Alfredo Bake


----------



## Mike Smalling (Sep 30, 2005)

Rabbit Roast (w/vegetables)


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Grilled chicken sandwich with mustard


----------



## Barack Lesnar (Aug 15, 2014)

Turkey, mayo, cheese, lettuce and other healthy crap in a healthy tortilla...so lame


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

Tacos. Aloe vera juice. :tommy


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Bacon sandwich :yum:


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

An Apple


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Chorizo and Bean stew


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Oatmeal <3


----------



## VIPER (Nov 29, 2014)

Strawberry Banana smoothie from Einsteins.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Fish & chips.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Tayto cheese & onion crisps.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

BBQ Chicken Pizza


----------



## Mike Smalling (Sep 30, 2005)

Steamed maize ears


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Pad Thai Noodles with Chicken


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Chicken fillet burger & vegetable roll.


----------



## Oda Nobunaga (Jun 12, 2006)

Wendy's. Chicken Nuggets and Fries. :yoda Wendy's natural cut fries are :banderas


----------



## UntilDawn (Sep 2, 2015)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Ground beef super burrito from Jimboy's Tacos.


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

Beef & cheddar from Arby's with a potato cake. :moyes1


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Diced chicken & gravy chip :banderas


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

Cheat day:
Kush
Spicy BBQ ribs
Honey garlic BBQ wings
Spicy fries
Coleslaw
Sauced beans
Mango peach beer
:datass


----------



## CD Player (May 27, 2013)

BBQ Pulled Pork Sandwich from Wendy's.


----------



## BruiserKC (Mar 14, 2010)

Hit a local BBQ joint here tonight. Had BBQ chicken, potato salad, cole slaw, garlic bread, and wild cherry Pepsi to drink.


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Had a reuben burger and fries for dinner at one of my favorite places near me.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Had a chili dog and a blueberry muffin a bit later.


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

Mjadara - a Lebanese dish in Canada. Yummy!!!


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Brother's fiancee made me these fat ass pork chops , some mashed potatoes and gravy. There were vegetables I avoided. I was happy watching the football game and enjoying the very nice and very free meal.

I did just eat a blueberry muffin for breakfast.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Sausages & potatoes drown in gravy :nice


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Chicken Parm Paganini w/ Caesar Pasta Salad


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

*Quorn sausages and wedgies.*


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

A-C-P said:


> Chicken Parm Paganini w/ Caesar Pasta Salad


As ACP knows, I yearn to have some of his home cooking.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

SHIV said:


> As ACP knows, I yearn to have some of his home cooking.


Yes @SHIV I know you are a fan of that spicy Mexican.....ah....FOOD :jericho2


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

A-C-P said:


> Yes @SHIV I know you are a fan of that spicy mexican.....ah....FOOD :jericho2


I always love what i eat to have a little tang, this is very true.


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Made some taco lasagna tonight. Been a while.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Just your standard oatmeal and my daily recommended allowance of blueberry muffins.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Cheese Burgers w/ fried onions


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Bacon & cheese sandwich.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Teriyaki Chicken Wrap and Sesame Asian Coleslaw


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

A bowl of delicious mulukhiyah.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Fish & chips.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Chicken Mac & Cheese Casserole


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Banana nut muffin because some bastard ate the last blueberry one.


----------



## VIPER (Nov 29, 2014)

For dinner I had pasta with shrimp alfredo (made it healthier by adding spinach and diced tomatoes) and im currently eating animal crackers.


----------



## dashing_man (Dec 3, 2014)

honey and whole lemon in a glass of water drink :eva2

followed by chicken strips rolled in a flat bread with tomato sauce :yum:


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

3 Meat Pizza


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Beef sausages with potato bread.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Pan Fried Fish and Rice Pilaf


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

rotisserie chicken and some potato salad for dinner last night..


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

veal schitznel


----------



## CD Player (May 27, 2013)

chicken fingers


----------



## Make_The_Grade (Jan 8, 2013)

Cheeseburger


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Corned beef sandwich.


----------



## dashing_man (Dec 3, 2014)

nuggets btw Toast Bread with a garlic hot sauce :yum

along with Honey + Lemon drink


----------



## dashing_man (Dec 3, 2014)

Make_The_Grade said:


> Cheeseburger


only 1 :tripsscust


----------



## Make_The_Grade (Jan 8, 2013)

dashing_man said:


> only 1 :tripsscust


I don't eat a lot.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Corned Beef & Swiss Sandwich and Crispy Coleslaw


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Chicken burger with bacon :yum:



A-C-P said:


> *Corned Beef* & Swiss Sandwich and Crispy Coleslaw


:JLC3


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Just was out with my mother getting a birthday present for my brother's fiancee. My mother was kind enough to buy me an early lunch:


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

Chuck Norris' boot

I had it coming.


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

Smoothie: banana, pineapple, blackberries, vanilla yogurt, scoop of peanut butter, some good old fashioned H2O


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Had a BBQ rib sandwich with onion and herb roasted baby baked potatoes.


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

BBQ chicken and roasted onions on vegetable biryani rice


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Grilled Brats and Tater Tots


----------



## Loudon Wainwright (Jul 23, 2014)

Knockando 15-year-old single malt scotch whisky


----------



## Mike Smalling (Sep 30, 2005)

Tandoori chicken, chicken biryani and a chicken shawarma.

I have a sudden and maddening craving for vodka for some reason. Bizarre, because it's been 4 years since I've had alcohol.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

2 Chili Cheese Dogs


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Hotdog with ketchup.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Homemade chili by my dad.


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

CJ said:


> Hotdog with ketchup.


BOOO!!!

My brother if you eat hotdog with ketchup in Chicago, you will get your ass beat!


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Leon Knuckles said:


> BOOO!!!
> 
> My brother if you eat hotdog with ketchup in Chicago, you will get your ass beat!


I put ketchup on pretty much everything :shrug


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Diced chicken & gravy chip :banderas


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Pasta


----------



## UntilDawn (Sep 2, 2015)

A croissant sandwich from Burger King, ate it even without cheese. :shrug


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

For dinner the wife and I went to a nice place and ordered two different things, but cut them in half and split them with each other because we both wanted to try them.

I ordered a *Crispy Parmesan Chicken Sandwich* with Marinara, Giardiniera, Provolone and Pesto Mayo. That was pretty damn good. She had a *Honey-smoked Turkey & Brie Sandwich* with Thin-Sliced Red Apple, Honey Mustard Mayo and Candied Walnuts (which was what I was originally going to order, but I try not to ever get the same thing she does). Both came with seasoned fries that were cooked perfectly.

I ended up liking what I got more, but I am wondering if that is because the flavors in my sandwich were more intense than the mild ones in hers, which were overpowered. Then again I was not a big fan of the texture of the brie cheese, which previously I had never tried.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Spaghetti Bolognese.


----------



## ChiTownExtreme (Jun 2, 2015)

Polish sausage with grilled onions


----------



## ChiTownExtreme (Jun 2, 2015)

Leon Knuckles said:


> BOOO!!!
> 
> My brother if you eat hotdog with ketchup in Chicago, you will get your ass beat!


You damn straight!! :grin2:


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

For dinner last night, my sister unexpectedly brought me some sweet and sour pork, chow mein and rice and egg rolls. It's going to last me well into today, and was very appreciated because I haven't eaten a little Chinese in quite a while...well not food anyways. :curry2


----------



## CD Player (May 27, 2013)

Boston Cream Pie Cupcake.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Italian Beef and Provolone Sandwich


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Steak & chips.


----------



## ChiTownExtreme (Jun 2, 2015)

Home-made pizza


----------



## UntilDawn (Sep 2, 2015)

Artisan Grilled Chicken and large fries from McDonalds. :yum:


----------



## wagnike2 (Jan 11, 2009)

I had cereal and then my brother ordered pizza. So I had a slice of that too.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

This is from Wendy's. Got the sweet sauce one. Surprisingly good!


----------



## Stipe Tapped (Jun 21, 2013)

Galaxy Cookie Crumble. kada


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Carne Asada Steak Tacos :homer


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Chicken fillet burger.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

2 BBQ Rib Patty Sandwiches w/ extra pickles


----------



## UntilDawn (Sep 2, 2015)

Bacon and maple pancakes with syrup. Then, popcorn with a dash of salt and butter. opcorn


----------



## CD Player (May 27, 2013)

shortbread cookies


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Turkey sandwich.


----------



## Wildcat410 (Jul 5, 2009)

Sonic Strawberry Shortcake Waffle Cone


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

pizza and garlic bread


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

homemade burgers cooked on the grill, infused with diced onions and jalapeno peppers, 350 F for 45 minutes.

get some soft ass buns, spread miracle whip on one and coleslaw/relish on the other. add spicy garlic, mustard, etc.

top with american cheese.

i should have taken a picture. bahgawd it was amazing.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Pepperoni Pizza


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Chicago Style Stuffed Pizza from Papa Murphy's take 'n' bake


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Beef Lo Mein


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Beef burger.


----------



## UntilDawn (Sep 2, 2015)

Checker's Big Chicken Sandwich with Cajun Fries


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

An Apple


----------



## ChiTownExtreme (Jun 2, 2015)

Steak and potato's


----------



## CD Player (May 27, 2013)

Chicken fingers.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Beef burrito with super hot sauce and a small fry.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Fried Egg Sandwich & some apple juice.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Burger King - I had a cheeseburger and fries! I asked for extra mustard on my burger like I always do


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Chicken Strips and Fries


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

kolache


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Smoked Honey Ham and Honey Turkey Sandwich w/ French Dressing and Macaroni Deli Salad.


----------



## CD Player (May 27, 2013)

grilled chicken sandwich


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Diced chicken & gravy chip.


----------



## CD Player (May 27, 2013)

Ham and cheese hoagie


----------



## UntilDawn (Sep 2, 2015)

Turkey & Swiss Cheese with mustard, lettuce, and tomato.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

chicken nuggets from Burger King with honey mustard sauce.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Black Pepper Chicken and Pork Fried Rice


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Got home from a weekend trip to Kentucky and hadnt eaten all day. Ended up getting a stromboli, 6 wings and 4 breadsticks from the local pizza place last night, and boy did it suck.

They were "buffalo wings" (which is what I really wanted, but was too tired to drive into town to BW3s), yet they had no buffalo sauce or any sauce for that matter. Just plain wings that had a weird taste. Ate 3, trashed the others.

Can't complain too much since all that food was only $13 and the breadsticks were okay.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Scrambled egg sandwich


----------



## dashing_man (Dec 3, 2014)

SHIV said:


> chicken nuggets from Burger King with honey mustard sauce.


what did you get in your happy meal :hunter


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Ham & cheese sandwich.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Cheese Curd Burger from Green Bay Distillery

http://www.greenbaydistillery.com/openmenu/menu/


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

blueberry and a banana nut muffin


----------



## VIPER (Nov 29, 2014)

Coffee Cake

And it was literal heaven :lenny


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Reuben and German Potato Salad


----------



## ChiTownExtreme (Jun 2, 2015)

Cheddar brots with grilled onions, and a salad.


----------



## UntilDawn (Sep 2, 2015)

McDonald's Chicken Nuggets with Fries and Marinara Sauce. :yum:


----------



## Black (Jan 20, 2012)

Finishing up some Broccoli Soup

Tastes pretty good bruh.. :lenny5


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

meat loaf and potato salad.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Bacon sandwich :yum:


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Twiced Baked Potato Casserole w/ Bacon :homer


----------



## ChiTownExtreme (Jun 2, 2015)

Cinnamon raisin bagel


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Vietnamese Pork Egg Rolls


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Cheese burger.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

CJ said:


> Cheese burger.


You should try it with a black bun. :surprise:

Just had a meat loaf sandwich and this weird thing called a blueberry muffin.


----------



## ChiTownExtreme (Jun 2, 2015)

steak and sweet potato


----------



## UntilDawn (Sep 2, 2015)

Pork chops with rice and broccoli.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

McDonalds - chicken nuggets, fries, diet coke and a M&Ms McFlurry


----------



## dashing_man (Dec 3, 2014)

nothing can beat a plate of homemade fries with a Budwieser :mark: :yum:


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

A couple PB&J sandwiches.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Chicken Tacos


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Sausages & potatoes.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Grilled Cheese & Tomato Soup


----------



## ChiTownExtreme (Jun 2, 2015)

Steak tacos


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Footlong pastrami on wheat from Subway's.


----------



## PeepShow (Jan 30, 2008)

Cocoa roasted almonds. <3


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Beef stroganoff for dinner. I kind of rushed through the prep, so it wasn't as good as last time. But the recipe is solid. Probably won't use radiatori pasta again, despite how well it holds sauce.



SHIV said:


> Footlong pastrami on wheat from Subway's.


Once again I encourage you to try Firehouse if you ever get the chance. You will never disgrace your mouth with Subway "pastrami" again. :drose


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Some Little Caesar's pizza and breadsticks.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I am currently eating this piece of cake...










It's amazing.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Ash said:


> Beef stroganoff for dinner. I kind of rushed through the prep, so it wasn't as good as last time. But the recipe is solid. Probably won't use radiatori pasta again, despite how well it holds sauce.
> 
> 
> 
> Once again I encourage you to try Firehouse if you ever get the chance. You will never disgrace your mouth with Subway "pastrami" again. :drose


I will keep that in mind. This was another example of bring "gifted by a family member. Of the sandwich shops in town, the pecking order is Quiznios>Togos>Subway's.


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

SHIV said:


> I will keep that in mind. This was another example of bring "gifted by a family member. Of the sandwich shops in town, the pecking order is Quiznios>Togos>Subway's.


Firehouse is worth it if you ever get the chance. There is no comparison. Borrow money from a loan shark and make a road trip if you have to find a one. It's like the difference between having Cinnabon and eating some Pillsbury cinnamon rolls. Like the difference between Red Robin and McDonalds. Try it, and you will understand.

Firehouse>>>Potbelly>>Subway>Jimmy Johns



Quiznos :jay


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Bacon Cheeseburger w/ Onion Rings



Ash said:


> Firehouse>>>Potbelly>>Subway>*Jimmy Johns*



:lelbrock


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Chicken fillet burger.


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Blueberry Pop Tarts


----------



## ChiTownExtreme (Jun 2, 2015)

Coffee and Pumpkin Spice donuts


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Ash said:


> Blueberry Pop Tarts


:sodone


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

A packet of Tayto Spicy Bikers :banderas


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Thai Chili Basil Pork w/ Brown Rice :book


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

An Apple


----------



## UntilDawn (Sep 2, 2015)

A sausage sandwiched between two pancakes with a vanilla flavored Nutrament. I could really go for a Subway steak & cheese right now. :yum:


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

A bowl of packet pasta, it was really good.


----------



## Redd Foxx (Sep 29, 2013)




----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Chicken sandwich.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Sausage gravy on two biscuits and some scrambled eggs courtesy of my mother. :bow


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Diced chicken & gravy chip.


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

Spicy zucchini pizza. It was surprisingly delicious.


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

SHIV said:


> Sausage gravy on two biscuits and some scrambled eggs courtesy of my mother. :bow


This morning for breakfast I made sausage gravy and cooked up and extra pound of sausage for it. Then made up some tater tots to put it on. What a way to start the day.


Just a little while ago, I tried this:










The Halloween Whopper from Burger King. I might have liked it more had it not had cheese on it. I wasn't paying close attention so didn't know it came on it. Cheese on a Whopper is one of the worst things in life, so I can't make a proper judgment on it. Will have to say more later, as I just found out that people get green poop after eating it.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Roast chicken.


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Had some Primo Meat and Supreme pizza from Pizza Hut. Finished off with the warm brownie.

I'm just going to lay here for a while. :bull


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life (May 3, 2013)

with ...










and ...










Lovely


----------



## UntilDawn (Sep 2, 2015)

Pizza Hut Dinner Box, magically delicious.


----------



## dashing_man (Dec 3, 2014)

Doritos :yum:


----------



## ChiTownExtreme (Jun 2, 2015)

Grilled cheese sandwich


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Ham & cheese omelette.



Arrogantly Grateful said:


>


:banderas


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

tim tams


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Chicken pot pie Hot Pockets.


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life (May 3, 2013)

CJ said:


> Ham & cheese omelette.
> 
> 
> 
> :banderas


It is amazing is that stuff, specially when you've got chips over it, it's just nice lol


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Bacon.



Arrogantly Grateful said:


> It is amazing is that stuff, specially when you've got chips over it, it's just nice lol


I never tried it with chips. May need to try that :lol


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life (May 3, 2013)

CJ said:


> Bacon.
> 
> 
> 
> I never tried it with chips. May need to try that :lol


Do it hahaha, but you have to put the chips over it


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)




----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Some American candy cos I bought a huge $5 bag of it from this USA store near my house


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Cheese & onion crisp sandwich.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Fish & chips.


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Baconator and fries.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

A chocolate biscuit!


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Some cheese flavored Wotsits.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

CJ said:


> Some cheese flavored Wotsits.


What is a wotsit?

I had two beef tacos from Casa Lupe.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

SHIV said:


> What is a wotsit?
> 
> I had two beef tacos from Casa Lupe.


Crisps. I assume you have something similar in the US.


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Leftover pizza. At least the couple pieces that weren't too soggy to heat back up. :jay


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

CJ said:


> Crisps. I assume you have something similar in the US.


They remind me of the puffs version of Cheetos:


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Had dinner last night at Golden Corral, so the better question would be the last thing I HAVEN"T eaten


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

SHIV said:


> They remind me of the puffs version of Cheetos:


Yep. They look pretty much the same :lmao


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

CJ said:


> Yep. They look pretty much the same :lmao


You and @A-C-P should try eating these. It's part of the RDA: Redhead Daily Allowance


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Cheeseburger w/ Onion Rings, extra pickles, and BBQ Sauce


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Chicken burger.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I'm currently eating leftover pasta bake from last night's dinner for lunch  It's sooooo good <3


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Beef sandwich :yum:


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

About to get a Sausage Sandwich. So that.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Brats, sauerkraut, and spaetzle


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

12 inch, white bread, roasted chicken, lettuce, pickles, banana peppers, mayonaise from Subway.


----------



## ChiTownExtreme (Jun 2, 2015)

Steak, potato salad, salad


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Lion bar (Y)


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

I ate one of these:


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Egg Salad on Toast


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Chicken salad.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

apple


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Chicken Ceaser Wrap


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Steak :yum:


----------



## UntilDawn (Sep 2, 2015)

Sausage links, eggs, and hashbrowns.


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Breaded chicken breast sandwich.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Tayto Texan Grill Whisps


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Chicken fillet burger :banderas


----------



## UntilDawn (Sep 2, 2015)

Home fries, sausage links, and eggs with a dash of pepper & salt.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Chicken sandwich.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Chocolate covered pretzels :yum:


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Hickory BBQ Boneless Wings w/Ranch & Buffalo Deep Fried Cheese Curds

and way to much alcohol during the football games this weekend.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Pizza Hut pepperoni and sausage for The Walking Dead season premiere.

Had a blueberry muffin this morning.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Cheese on toast.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Sausage supper :yum:


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Tater Tot Casserole


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Onion rings :mckinney


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

with some honey mustard sauce.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Bacon :yum:


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Scampi fries.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Roast beef and pepperjack cheese


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)




----------



## Black (Jan 20, 2012)

Good ol' french fries w/ ketchup


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

A Toostie Roll :lol


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Chicken bap.


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

Garlic bread and Italian salad


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

BBQ Pulled Pork, Mac & Cheese, and Coleslaw


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Wendy's - cheeseburger with extra mustard, fries and coke :yum:


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

Chicken 88 with steamed rice from Hakka Legend :trips5


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Fish & chips.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Big Mac and Fries


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Chicken strips with gravy.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Egg Salad Wrap and Bacon Ranch Pasta Salad.


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

Some of you eat shit everyday LOLZ. I eat shit like once a week.


----------



## Weeto (Oct 16, 2015)

I had Denver Chips (Fries) at Handmade Burger Co earlier. They're chips (thick fries) with cheese, pulled pork and BBQ sauce. Really good and they were washed down with traditional lemonade.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Leon Knuckles said:


> Some of you eat shit everyday LOLZ. I eat shit like once a week.


----------



## UntilDawn (Sep 2, 2015)

Pepperoni rolls with basil. 

:homer3


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Tayto onion rings.


----------



## VIPER (Nov 29, 2014)

Honey nut Cheerios


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Sunday roast.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Strawberry cheesecake :banderas


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

An Apple


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

PaigeLover said:


> An Apple


Kind of creepy that this is the most recent post on this thread and I came on this thread JUST to post exactly this. :side:


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

Cooked cabbage over yellow rice and vegetables.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Beef sandwich.


----------



## gabrielcev (Aug 23, 2014)

Assorted mini chocolates. Snickers, Twix, Milky Ways...


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Had one of these as a quick snack while I was watching Walking Dead.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Sloppy Joes and Crab Salad.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Snickers.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

2 JR Bacon Cheeseburgers and a 4 piece Chicken Nuggets from Wendy's


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

gabrielcev said:


> Assorted mini chocolates. Snickers, Twix, Milky Ways...


Suits your signature. :drake1


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

A-C-P said:


> 2 JR Bacon Cheeseburgers and a 4 piece Chicken Nuggets from Wendy's


CMON BRO. :deandre


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Leon Knuckles said:


> CMON BRO. :deandre


Was pressed for time at lunch today, and the deli I normally go to was to crowed and Wendy's is right next door to it :mj2


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

A-C-P said:


> Was pressed for time at lunch today, and the deli I normally go to was to crowed and Wendy's is right next door to it :mj2


That's how they get you! #FastFoodKills


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Nothing wrong with Wendy's in a pinch. :mj

For dinner tonight I made BBQ rib sandwiches and honey roasted red potatoes.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Chicken and Rice


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Crisp sandwich :banderas


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

A couple of double stuffed Oreos and half a Three Musketeers bar 

EDIT: Ate the rest of the Three Musketeers bar, plus a bag of cheddar jalpeno Cheetos.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Chicken Salad on a Croissant w/ Crispy Coleslaw


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Ulster fry aka sausages, bacon, eggs, potato bread & soda bread :yum:


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Vegetable and Noodle Casserole made with Ground Turkey


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Bowl of chili with cheese and hot sauce mixed in and ketchup on top.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Corned beef sandwich.


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

Cucumbers.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Chicken & chips.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

BBQ Rib Patty Sandwich w/ Extra Pickles & Macaroni Salad.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Weetabix.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Pretzel M&Ms.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Tacos


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Fish.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Chicken Bacon Ranch Pasta Salad


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Fish & chips with loads of tartar sauce :yum:


----------



## TwistingJab (Oct 11, 2015)

Puss.


----------



## UntilDawn (Sep 2, 2015)

Junior bacon cheeseburger, spicy chicken nuggets, and fries with a chocolate frosty. :yum:


----------



## chemical (Apr 8, 2014)

A can of cream of chicken soup and a tuna fish sandwich.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Burger King - cheeseburger with extra mustard, fries and diet coke.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Scampi bites.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Crackers with hummus (original & chili and lime).


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Tuna sandwich.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Tequilla-Lime Shrimp over Cilantro-Lime Rice :homer


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Two Boiled eggs


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Bag of chips (or fries to you yanks )


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Tuna Sandwich & Shredded Carrot Slaw


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Hot dog.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Eggs, fries and baked beans.


----------



## TheGimmickKiller (Sep 21, 2015)

Airhead.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Corn pops.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Chicken burger.


----------



## UntilDawn (Sep 2, 2015)

Lamb over rice, lettuce and tomato with hot sauce.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Ate one of these bad boys just now...










Forest Burger: Grilled Angus beef, mushroom cream, caramelized onions, lettuce, tomato and mozzarella cheese.

Been a while since I last ate one, my favorite burger.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

English muffins with peanut butter.


----------



## Mastodonic (Oct 11, 2015)

Two buttered crumpets.


----------



## Black (Jan 20, 2012)

Chicken Tacos


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Grilled bacon.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Start cereal with skimmed milk.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

A Rocky Road icecream.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Venti Caramel Frappuccino


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Pizza Casserole


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Bacon :yum:


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Arby's Corned Beef and Swiss Sliders


----------



## Zigglar (Jun 26, 2014)

cinnamon toast crunch... been months since ive ate cereal... that shit was tight


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Tuna melt.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Chicken Parm 

(you taste so good eyton)


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Hot Pastrami on wheat. :nice


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

Egyptian Eggplant dish (that I don't know what to call in English)










The fucking sauce! :mark:


----------



## Woo-Woo-Woo (Jul 9, 2011)

grilled cheese sandwich that actually had some cheese not grilled and cold by accident...it was awful


----------



## Woo-Woo-Woo (Jul 9, 2011)

Gandhi said:


> Egyptian Eggplant dish (that I don't know what to call in English)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We call it in the UK mesaka'a


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

Woo-Woo-Woo said:


> We call it in the UK mesaka'a


Thanks for sharing man, I'm actually planning on moving to the UK so I'm glad they have a name for it there.


----------



## Woo-Woo-Woo (Jul 9, 2011)

Gandhi said:


> Thanks for sharing man, I'm actually planning on moving to the UK so I'm glad they have a name for it there.


ofcourse we have a name for it, we created it!!


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

Woo-Woo-Woo said:


> ofcourse we have a name for it, we created it!!


Well if that's true, there's another reason why I love the UK.


----------



## Freelancer (Aug 24, 2010)

Smoked turkey and Colby, as we speak.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Spaghetti bolognese


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

Giant-brand pizza and Giant-brand crackers.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

KFC - popcorn chicken, chips, potato & gravy and Mountain Dew :yum:


----------



## chemical (Apr 8, 2014)

Chicken burgers and yogurt.


----------



## chemical (Apr 8, 2014)

A-C-P said:


> Pizza Casserole


Recipe please. <3


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

watching the world series with a blueberry muffin in hand.


----------



## CareerKiller (Nov 21, 2014)

Tangerines, Doritos, and a Ham/Cheese/Pickles/Onion string sandwich.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Pasta! I eat so much pasta, it's a surprise I don't weigh like a million pounds lol.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Sugar puffs.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Ham sandwich.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Turkey Meatloaf and Green Beans



chemical said:


> Recipe please. <3


http://www.recipelion.com/Casserole-Recipes/Mamas-Pizza-Casserole


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life (May 3, 2013)

with ....










and this playing ...


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Sausage & Mushroom Pizza


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Scrambled Egg Sandwich


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

My brother's wife made some stuffed mushrooms which were really good.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Minced beef.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

A Choc Bar - which is an icecream with a solid chocolate center, icecream around it and a chocolate shell with bits of coconut in it. It's soooo good :yum:


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Roast potatoes and this thing that has potato, ham and cheese and seasonings inside a crumbed coating, it was really good.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Crunchy nut cornflakes


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Texas bbq pringles.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Two Boiled Eggs


----------



## Mike Smalling (Sep 30, 2005)

Ambrose Girl said:


> *Roast potatoes* and this thing that has potato, ham and cheese and seasonings inside a crumbed coating, it was really good.


Same.

Delicious.


----------



## PeepShow (Jan 30, 2008)

PaigeLover said:


> Two Boiled Eggs


Same. Along with some apple cinnamon oatmeal.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Corn Chowder w/ Bacon


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

CJ said:


> Texas bbq pringles.


You better be eating Texas BBQ *Taytos *:cudi


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

SHIV said:


> You better be eating Texas BBQ *Taytos *:cudi


I wonder if I could track down a packet of these :hmm


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Roast Beef & Smoked Cheddar Sandwich w/ Crispy Coleslaw


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Pasta


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

3 minute packet pasta, then I had some yoghurt.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Toast with cheese spread.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

McDonalds - chicken nuggets, fries and fanta.


----------



## Crewz (Sep 20, 2015)

A Twix candy bar.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Chili Cheese Dogs


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Bacon cheeseburger with chips for lunch :yum:


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Chicken Dumpling Soup


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Fish bites.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

A slice of custard pie.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Sausage rolls.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Salt and vinegar potato chips :yum:


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

Raw onion rings covered in lemon water.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Chicken fillet burger :banderas


----------



## UntilDawn (Sep 2, 2015)

McDonald's Steakhouse Sirloin Third Pounder Burger, French fries, and a soda.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Hunny Bun


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

A couple PB & J sandwiches and some chips. The classic.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Corned beef sandwich.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

On a dilemma on what to have for dinner now...

*Grill chicken Wrap* or *Caesar Salad with Bacon*

Hmmm, decisions...decisions...what says you?


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

spaghetti with meatballs


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

English muffins with peanut butter.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Roast beef.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Pasta


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Homemade chicken noodle soup with mild southwest spices.


----------



## UntilDawn (Sep 2, 2015)

Pepperoni pizza with garlic.


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

:mark::mark:


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Beef sandwich.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Shrimp scampi and some pasta.

Very :nice


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I just had a coffee, but before that I had lunch, which was crackers and cheese and some fruit.


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

Butter chicken with rice.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Waffles.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Had some hot dogs while I watched the World Series and then the Walking Dead.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Chicken Tacos


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Snacking on some chocolate chunk cookies right now before going to bed.

All'a'y'all can go and suck it :woo :woo :woo


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Flame grilled steak flavor crisps.


----------



## UntilDawn (Sep 2, 2015)

French toast with syrup and sausage links, a mini Starbucks coffee frappuccino. :yum:


----------



## ChiTownExtreme (Jun 2, 2015)

Meatball sandwich with peppers.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

A bacon quiche and mashed potatoes.


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

Honey BBQ peanuts. :banderas


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Corn pops.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

I had a burger and a chili from Wendy's.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Huevos Rancheros w/ Mexican Rice


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Spicy Doritos


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Spicy Beef Teriyaki Noodles


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Sausage & bacon sandwich.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Pasta


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Mac and cheese.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Soda bread.


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

Granola bar.



CJ said:


> Soda bread.


:wtf


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Soul Cat said:


> Granola bar.
> 
> 
> 
> :wtf


----------



## Rasslor (Jan 2, 2014)

Skittles.


----------



## Piers (Sep 1, 2015)

a madeleine cake


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Toffee crisp.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

A chocolate cookie


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Smoked Sausage & Jambalaya Rice


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

Sun flower seeds.


----------



## UntilDawn (Sep 2, 2015)

Hashbrowns, eggs, and sausage links.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Buffalo Chicken Sandwich & Macaroni Pasta Salad


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Beef Casserole


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Hazelnut snickers :maisie3


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Cheese ravioli and some bread & butter.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

M&Ms McFlurry!


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Lemon peppered fish & fries. :banderas


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Chicken & chips.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

two ham and cheese sandwiches


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Bowl of Coco pops mixed with frosites :JLC3


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Pepperoni & Sausage Pizza


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Chicken bacon burger :banderas


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

chicken teriyaki bowl


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

Cinnamon bubble gum


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Hawaiian pizza and fries :yum: I ate too much lol.


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

Pav bhaji. (Indian sloppy Joe's - vegetarian)


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Just devoured a bag of gummy bears


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Enchiladas.


----------



## brandiexoxo (Nov 1, 2011)

Just made a lovely Greek Pistitiso. It's baking now, gonna save a few pieces for myself and I'm taking the rest into work tomorrow night for my crew. Smells delicious.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Toast with honey.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

two slices of pepperoni and mushroom pizza


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Breakaway bar.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

BBQ Bacon Cheeseburger and Onion Rings


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

Falafel sandwich.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Boiled eggs


----------



## Al Borland (Jun 24, 2013)

Mild Csabai


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Pad Thai Noodles


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Fish & chips.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

An iced chocolate drink - it had ice cream in it!


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Subway Turkey Italiano Melt.

And some leftover Halloween candy. :mj


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

A peanut butter sandwich. 

Gotta go the local Giant because I'm all out of jelly.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Pancakes.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Bagels with cream cheese and jam, but I'm about to have some chips soon lol.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Chicken strips


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

English muffins!


----------



## CD Player (May 27, 2013)

Wawa turkey hoagie


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Corn dogs & chips, and then for dessert some ice cream sandwiches. :drose


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

A few slices of pan Meat Lover's pizza.

And some leftover Halloween candy. :mj


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Some baked beans on toast, then this pudding thing that had strawberry sauce on it lol.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Ash said:


> A few slices of pan Meat Lover's pizza.
> 
> And some leftover Halloween candy. :mj


:jericho2

Meat lover's pizza


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Envy said:


> :jericho2
> 
> Meat lover's pizza


I like Pizza Hut. Plus, that was what the wife wanted (a Supreme) and she was buying. :draper2


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

I had some toast this morning.


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

chopped potato


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Chicken wrapped in bacon.


----------



## Arkham258 (Jan 30, 2015)

Homemade cheeseburger sliders


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Went to a Wings Etc. for lunch today. BW3s is always packed on Sunday with tons of douchy "bros", so I settled for less. Bigger tables were nice for space and more TVs, but the food really sucked.

Jalapeno bites were basically empty and lacked taste. Wing sauce was a bit bland. Good Pepsi though.


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

Pork roast with sour kraut and mashed potatoes.
And a glass of milk.


----------



## dashing_man (Dec 3, 2014)

SHIV said:


> I had some toast this morning.


nice boobs girl


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

Real G's move in silence like LASAGNA!


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Lunch - cheese on crackers, some biscuits, a fruit cup and a banana.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Crisp sandwich.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Chorizo, Bean, & Rice Stew


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Scrambled egg sandwich


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Chicken sandwich.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Couple of fishcakes.


----------



## Berserk (Nov 9, 2015)

Two days old Papa Johns


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Sausages, mashed potatoes & peas, then a chocolate bar.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Eggs, Sausage, Biscuits & Gravy


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Steak & potatoes.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

A HUGE plate of pasta bake :yum: Plus there's enough left over for lunch tomorrow!


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Burger bites.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Vietnamese Pork Egg Rolls


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

*I'm taking a week off work and haven['t done any shopping so all I've had today is a galaxy caramel chocolate bar, delicious but not exactly what's best for me.*


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Two boiled Eggs


----------



## VIPER (Nov 29, 2014)

Chocolate chip coffee cake with chocolate milk and got a free chocolate brownie. :lenny


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Cheeseburger.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

BBQ Ribs


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Tuna Salad Wrap and Crispy Coleslaw


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Sloppy Joes with garlic and herb roasted baby potatoes.


----------



## CD Player (May 27, 2013)

Ramen Noodles


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Xtra Cheddar Goldfish crackers


----------



## Stung like Sting (Sep 11, 2015)

chicken salad.


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

Lasagna and ranch salad.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

A Three Musketeers bar.


----------



## Wildcat410 (Jul 5, 2009)

Talenti Gelato, Sicilian Pistachio flavor










Never had it before. Was on special and I had a yen for pistachio ice cream or such after not having it for a few years. Tasty stuff.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

chicken roll


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Toast with cheese spread.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Pulled Pork, Brisket, Mac & Cheese & BBQ Beans from Dickie's BBQ :homer


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Boiled eggs


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Chicken strips in gravy.


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

*Garlic bread with mac and cheese, carbs carbs carbs*


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Chili Cheese Dogs


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Hot and spicy noodles.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Wendy's - cheeseburger, fries and Sprite.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

and a blueberry muffin.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Cheddar jalapeño Cheetos :yum:


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Start cereal.


----------



## Mike Smalling (Sep 30, 2005)

Chicken momos with bhut jolokia sauce and tandoori chicken

(mix of Tibetan and Indian dinner)

Eastern cuisine is truly glorious.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Spicy Doritos


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Chicken Tacos


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Cheesy chip.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Cookies & Cream Poptart


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Bacon sandwich.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

salisbury steak frozen dinner


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

1/3lb. Mushroom & Swiss Thickburger from Hardee's.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Chicken fillet burger with cheese.


----------



## Sick Graps-V2 (Apr 1, 2013)

I just had porridge for breakfast.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Roast beef :mckinney


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Yoghurt.


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

Poutine.


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

Homemade quesadillas :mark:


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Roast beef sandwich.


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

Enchilidas.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Cookies and Cream Poptart


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Italian Sub & Caesar Pasta Salad


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Chicken burger


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Bacon and egg pie and mashed potatoes :yum: My Mum makes the best bacon and egg pie!

Then I had one of these:










So good!!


----------



## riveting (Nov 10, 2015)

caramel popcorn


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Chicken sandwich.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Breakfast Burritos w/ Chorizo


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Bacon sandwich


----------



## Brad Only (Jul 29, 2015)

*Beefy 5 Layer Burrito* I'm trying to regulate my stool from semi-healthy movement to a single shotgun blowblast into the thunderbox where the water acts as a ghetto bidet. Wiping takes sooooo long.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Bacon, bacon & more bacon.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

BLT & Potato Salad


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

Naan, Kofta Curry, Vegetable Biryani with Dhaal Maakhni


----------



## CD Player (May 27, 2013)

Cream puff.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Two Arby's Roast Beef and Cheddar


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I had some mac and cheese for dinner.

I'll probably have another of these in a bit:










:yum:


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Jumbo sausage roll with ketchup.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)




----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Chicken Caesar Salad


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Italionato sub


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

:yum:


----------



## riveting (Nov 10, 2015)

Leftover pizza


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Honey Loops & toast.


----------



## Flux (Sep 4, 2010)

Cornish Pasty


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Cookies and Cream Poptart


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Ribeye Steak, Broiled Scallops, and Garlic Mashed Potatoes :homer

(took wife out to dinner for her BDay last night (Y))


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Burger with cheesy chips.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Roast Beef & Smoked Cheddar Sandwich & Crispy Coleslaw


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Piece of cherry pie. I also had some food. :curry2


----------



## riveting (Nov 10, 2015)

trail mix cookies


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Except it was 6 nuggets lol.


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

A-C-P said:


> Ribeye Steak, Broiled Scallops, and Garlic Mashed Potatoes :homer
> 
> (took wife out to dinner for her BDay last night (Y))





A-C-P said:


> Roast Beef & Smoked Cheddar Sandwich & Crispy Coleslaw


Damn you eating good bruh! kada


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Grilled chicken sandwich


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Vegetable roll.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Gyro w/ extra tzatziki sauce and a Greek Salad.


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Some corn dogs.


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

Spicy veggie pizza (homemade bc fuck outside food)
Ginger & rye drink
Bowl of Toronto kush
:tommy
WATCHYU KNOW BOUT THAT LIFE?


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Potato salad, ham, French bread, boiled eggs & a bit of salad. Yum :yum:


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

This icecream:










It's vanilla ice cream with salted caramel & chocolate covered potato chips!

Very weird, but nice!


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Spaghetti bolognese


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Beef Stroganoff


----------



## riveting (Nov 10, 2015)

Couple tuna subs late dinner last night


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)




----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Made scrambled eggs for breakfast with diced onions, bacon and cheddar cheese. Buttered toast on the side and a small pack of Sun Chips.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Hamburger, gravy chip, Tayto cheese & onion crisps & a can of Club orange.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Some of that salted caramel & potato chip icecream again lol.

I'm gonna have some traditional potato chips not in icecream in a bit :lol


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Start cereal


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Found some Whoppers candy left over from Halloween.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

Jersey Mike's chicken bacon ranch hot sub. Too good.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

chili with some hot sauce in it, The Breakfast of Champions.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Roast beef, roast potatoes, potatoes & yorkshire puddings.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Spicy Doritos


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob (Aug 22, 2014)

Shepherd's pie with yorkshire puddings.

:homer


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Cheesy chips & coke


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Set-up a Pizza buffet for SvS (well the Packer game, and then SvS :lol) :homer


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Tangy cheese doritos


----------



## riveting (Nov 10, 2015)

lasagna good but had better than that.. filling..so all good


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Ham and Hasbrowns


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Lo mein with spicy chicken.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Pizza Hut pizza and pasta


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Cheese and vegemite on crackers and some biscuits.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Baked Potato.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Coco pops & frosties :mckinney


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

A bacon, egg and cheese burger. It had so much yolk in it, that it burst and went all over the place :lol


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Ham & cheese toasted sandwich


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Bowl of Chili topped w/ Cheddar Cheese and Onions


----------



## SamQuincy (Jan 4, 2015)

some special german food.

Döner.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Fish & chips


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Pasta


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Mac and cheese.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Snickers


----------



## ONEWAY (Jan 27, 2014)

Walleye Nuggets. It was a complete rip-off. Only got like 6 of them for $8.99 :mj4


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Cheese Enchiladas and Mexican Rice


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Chicken fillet burger


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Bowl of Chicken Dumpling Soup


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Tayto onion rings


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Homemade pizzas with ham, cheese and spaghetti.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Cheesy chip.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Sausages & potatoes.


----------



## riveting (Nov 10, 2015)

philly cream cheese on a bagel ~ nuked it for 45 secs...yum


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Chicken nuggets


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Tayto Rollers :mckinney


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

A shitload of sliced cucumbers with salt all over them.


----------



## drinklime (Feb 1, 2009)

Shagz said:


> Just finished eating a shitty nutella sandwich with fucking butter in it for lunch. I keep telling my dad to not put butter in it DAMMIT!


they never listen


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Chicken strips in gravy.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

My brother's wife took some leftover turkey and make some delicious turkey soup, repleted with vegetables and some noodles. Very :nice


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

A piece of custard pie.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

A piece of pecan pie. All I've had today, but it was wonderful.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Fried eggs, baked beans and fries.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Beef flavor Space Raiders


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Cinnabon rolls made at home. They actually sell these in stores so you can bake them at home. :cena6


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Chicken burger (Y)


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I just had some pasta for dinner, and I have some ice-cream to eat, but my stomach hurts so I don't know if I'll eat it now. Maybe later or maybe tomorrow, depends how I feel in a bit -_-


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Ambrose Girl said:


> I just had some pasta for dinner, and I have some ice-cream to eat, but my stomach hurts so I don't know if I'll eat it now. Maybe later or maybe tomorrow, depends how I feel in a bit -_-


I ended up having it later on lol, it was organic orange choc chip!

I'm gonna have some salt and vinegar chips in a bit too.


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

*Pizza, veggie hot
cheesy chips
jalapño poppers*


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Donatos pizza. Thin crust, pepperoni, sausage, ham, mushroom. Plus their GOAT breadsticks. :mark:


----------



## Al Borland (Jun 24, 2013)

swordfish


----------



## J-B (Oct 26, 2015)

A Banana....


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Roast chicken.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Bikers


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Cheeseburger :yum:


----------



## riveting (Nov 10, 2015)

eggs and hashbrowns..out of bacon fml smfh goddamnit but still a good way to start the morning off


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Thanksgiving Dinner: Turkey, Mashed Potatoes, Stuffing, Green Bean Casserole, Cranberry Sauce, and LOTS of Gravy


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Oreos


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Cheese & onion Hula Hoops


----------



## riveting (Nov 10, 2015)

MARS bar...very tempted to have another


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Pepperoni and Italian Sausage Wrap


----------



## dashing_man (Dec 3, 2014)

3 kitkat mini bars :yum:


----------



## dashing_man (Dec 3, 2014)

CJ said:


> Cheese & onion Hula Hoops


yo can you link me the video of the Becky Lynch sigi  thanks


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Spaghetti


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)




----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Thanksgiving Leftovers :book


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Scrambled egg sandwich


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

2 hot dogs with ketchup.


----------



## riveting (Nov 10, 2015)

ribs, mashed taters, and fried onions breakfast/lunch of champions


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Fish & chips


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Spicy Noodle Bowl


----------



## Trivette (Dec 30, 2013)

Clif Bar Toffee Buzz :mark:


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)




----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Chicken sandwich.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Buffalo Chicken Pizza


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Bacon :yum:


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

:homer

I need to stop eating Cereal at night. You know when you're not even hungry, but you still eat that shit. Got the tiniest bit of Milk left, can't wait to try making a brew with that shit tomorrow.


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

Bowl of cheerios and two dinner rolls.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

DGenerationMC said:


> Bowl of cheerios and two dinner rolls.


Cheerios. kada

It's been months since I've had them. Buying that shit this week. Thanks for continuing my cereal obsession.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Spicy Doritos


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Specifically, a strawberry and orange flavoured one.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Expect to see a lot of American snacks over the next couple of days from me :lol


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

A ham and salami sandwich.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Tuna sandwich.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Sirloin Steak & Cheesy Hasbrowns


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Steak burger :done


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Pepperoni & Salami Paganini & Ceaser Pasta Salad


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)




----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

Kushari.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

+


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Rollers.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Pizza Buffet for the Packer Game :rusevyes


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Pasta


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

kolachi


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)




----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Chicken strips in gravy :yay


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Beef Barley Soup


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Bagels with cream cheese and jam.


----------



## Oda Nobunaga (Jun 12, 2006)

Smoked salmon with avocado, cucumbers, and sriracha.


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

Fava beans.


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

Pizza, pasta, garlic bread. Like an Italian mob boss.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)




----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Burger bites.


----------



## TheGimmickKiller (Sep 21, 2015)

Sun Chips.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Spicy Doritos


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Baked beans on toast.


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)




----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)




----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Tried some gluten free cookies tonight. Not sure if I am going to enjoy this new lifestyle I have to get into. :side:


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Roast chicken, potatoes, roast potatoes, yorkshire puddings, sausage rolls, a chicken sandwich & a packet of spicy doritos :done


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

2 crumpets with a cup of tea.

Very nice.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

I can't get enough of these lately. I fucking loved cookies at one point, and then went completely off them for years, now I've been getting an intense craving for these every day. They're just too good, especially the Double Chocolate ones.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Nearly every time I have a cuppa, I feel I just need to scoff a pack of biscuits and don't stop lol.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

McDonald's.

Wasn't planning on it, but when I was at the mall earlier I ran into an old friend of mine who I hadn't seen for a year and a half. We got to chatting, time passed and it was lunchtime, so she said we should go get something to eat :lol So I ended up having McDonalds!


----------



## -Sambo Italiano- (Jan 3, 2007)

Feta salad. Unfortunately mine was from Morrisons and had a distinct lack of olives.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Green Curry w/ Chicken & Brown Rice


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Hamburger Helper lasagna :draper2


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Meatloaf and some macaroni salad.


----------



## itsmutacantrememberinfo (Dec 31, 2009)

i know a guy who knows a guy who knows a girl scout :lance2


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Sausages, mashed potatoes and peas. I'm gonna have some ice-cream in a bit.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Jam doughnut


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Salami and Provolone Paganini


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Crumpets and Tea. 

The only reason I'll survive through today.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Sausage sandwich


----------



## RealGrendel (Nov 28, 2015)

Tosti.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Bacon sandwich


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Ham Steak & Buttered Corn


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Chicken strips in gravy.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)




----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

For dinner tonight I made a BBQ chicken and bacon pizza and a Big Mac pizza.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

It was really good, I haven't had curry in forever.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

^ That looks so fucking good. I absolutely love a good Curry, despite what my stomach thinks of it afterwards. 

Chicken Tikka Masala. :kobe4 I think I know what I'm having tomorrow night.

Just had some Jam on Toast before I go to bed, got a sudden craving for it tonight. I just get cravings for random shit all the time that I haven't thought about having in months.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

The Fourth Wall said:


> ^ That looks so fucking good. I absolutely love a good Curry, despite what my stomach thinks of it afterwards.
> 
> Chicken Tikka Masala. :kobe4 I think I know what I'm having tomorrow night.


It was excellent, especially the naan bread. I need to have curry more often tbh. Thanks for the rep btw, curry rep!


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

I need to eat. The last thing I had was a breakfast burrito in the morning.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Chili Verde Pork Enchiladas :homer


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Turkey burger :done


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Spicy Chicken Sandwiches


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Taco night tonight.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Hot and spicy noodles, a couple of biscuits and some balsamic vinegar & sea salt crackers.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

spaghetti and garlic bread.


----------



## itsmutacantrememberinfo (Dec 31, 2009)

i know a guy who knows a guy who knows a guy who has a cow


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)




----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Nik Naks scampi n lemon flavour :banderas


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Pasta


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Teriyaki Chicken Breast and Sesame Asian Coleslaw



The Hogfather said:


> Taco night tonight.


When its Taco Night at my house :EDWIN7


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

bacon sandwich


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Melted cheese on toasted soda bread :done


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

Sloppy joes and potato chips.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Turkey BLT & Potato Salad


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

McRib and fries.


Tried the new mozzarella sticks that McDonald's had to offer.

I would not recommend anyone else trying them. :side:


----------



## Jabez Makaveli (Oct 15, 2015)

2 Pop Tarts


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Probably shouldn't be eating these at like 1am, but fuck it. :trips8


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)




----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## VIPER (Nov 29, 2014)

Sloppy joes, french fries, and chinese food right before with a diet coke :ha


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Lime jelly!


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

Italian salad.


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

Meatloaf, mashed potatoes, garlic bread, blue Gatorade, and a whole lot of water.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Roast chicken.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Sunday Dinner

Chicken, Yorkshire Puddings, Mashed Potatoes, Roast Potatoes, Stuffing, Veg, Gravy.

I can't move anymore, so I'll count that as a win. :done


----------



## StompKing (Dec 10, 2015)

Lasagna...very happy place right now


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Tayto cheese & onion crisps, & a mint flavoured Rocky bar.



The Fourth Wall said:


> Sunday Dinner
> 
> Chicken, Yorkshire Puddings, Mashed Potatoes, Roast Potatoes, Stuffing, Veg, Gravy.
> 
> I can't move anymore, so I'll count that as a win. :done


Sounds good :mckinney

I pretty much had the same thing earlier, minus the stuffing & vegetables.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

It was so fucking good. It was my step-mom who did it, and she makes the absolute best Sunday dinners. It'll be her Christmas Dinner too I'll be having. Best in the world. :rock1

Just had a Ham and Tomato sandwich, with Doritos on the side. Was lush. Eaten way too much food today.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Ham sandwich & an apple


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Rice and Lima beans


----------



## StompKing (Dec 10, 2015)

chicken burger(s)..making a pig of myself today lol


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Chicken wrapped in bacon.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Bacon Cheeseburger and Deep Fried Cheese Curds :book


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

Quarter Chicken served with stuffing, cranberry sauce, french fries, and gravy.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Bacon and egg pie and mashed potatoes.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Start cereal :mckinney


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Grilled Cheese w/ Ham


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Custard doughnut


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Fried Chicken, corn and rice


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Bacon :yum:


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Vietnamese Pork Egg Rolls


----------



## StompKing (Dec 10, 2015)

Peanut M & M's


----------



## PeepShow (Jan 30, 2008)

Wheat Thins


----------



## itsmutacantrememberinfo (Dec 31, 2009)

mozzarella sticks brehs :sodone :sodone


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

Corn, rice and slightly burnt chicken.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Pasta, and I'm gonna have some Flamin Hot Cheetos in a bit.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Spicy Sausage w/ Peppers and Pasta


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Turkey burger :mckinney


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Chicken Dumpling Soup


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

Broccoli.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Beefburger, chips & some onion rings.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Mexican Omelet


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Made a couple sandwiches with rotisserie chicken and cheddar cheese.


Getting rid of all the stuff in the pantry to make way for the new diet. :side:


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Hot dog with sauerkraut


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Just had a footlong chili cheese coney from Sonic. There's a good deal from Sonic today.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Smoked Honey Ham & Turkey Sandwich w/French Dressing and Crispy Coleslaw


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Sausage rolls (Y)


----------



## dashing_man (Dec 3, 2014)

KFC Dinner meal


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Pasta


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Fish and chips with diet coke :yum:


----------



## itsmutacantrememberinfo (Dec 31, 2009)

kettle corn :sodone



Another Christmas Painkiller said:


> Smoked Honey Ham & Turkey Sandwich w/French Dressing and Crispy Coleslaw


this...sounds....amazing....


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

Fattah. (vegan version anyway)


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Wendy's - cheeseburger, fries and Sprite. Been a bad day food wise :lol


----------



## dashing_man (Dec 3, 2014)

CJ said:


> Beefburger, chips & some onion rings.


:yum:


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

BBQ Chicken Pizza


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Chicken strips in gravy.


----------



## dashing_man (Dec 3, 2014)

Mutton Stew with Naan bread


----------



## Karate Dragon (Jul 16, 2015)

Pepperoni Pizza is delicious.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Corned Beef sandwich.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

_*Strawberries and Cream Oatmeal. :drose*_


----------



## Mastodonic (Oct 11, 2015)

Some fresh cunt.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I'm currently eating some English muffins completely covered in peanut butter


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Tayto Bikers (Y)


----------



## ONEWAY (Jan 27, 2014)

Cream of Asparagus Soup


----------



## dashing_man (Dec 3, 2014)

Just some Bananas and Guavas


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Croissants!


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

Pancit


----------



## itsmutacantrememberinfo (Dec 31, 2009)

raspberry shortbread cookie :sodone



Abisial said:


> Pancit


you couldn't find a smaller avatar?


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

Muta said:


> you couldn't find a smaller avatar?


----------



## itsmutacantrememberinfo (Dec 31, 2009)

Abisial said:


>


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

*4 Giant Hot Dogs and a small plate of Garlic Bread.*


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Peanut butter and jelly on gluten free flax seed bread with caramel flavored rice chips. Not bad at all.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Candy cane :yum:


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Some cheese on crackers.


----------



## ONEWAY (Jan 27, 2014)

Sushi rolls: Spicy Tuna, Spicy Salmon, and Whitefish


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Chili Verde Pork Enchiladas :homer


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

Peanuts.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Crisp sandwich.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)




----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

Crisps.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Bacon, Ham and Mushroom Pizza.

*SPOILER*: It was really fucking good.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Bacon & sausages :banderas


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Some packet pasta, then a yoghurt.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

String beans and rice


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Supreme Pizza


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Chicken fillet burger.


----------



## itsmutacantrememberinfo (Dec 31, 2009)

blueberry coffeecake :sodone


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

:yum:


----------



## dashing_man (Dec 3, 2014)

Chicken Tikka Sandwich with Cheese + Diet Coke


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

Home made french fries with ketchup.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Scampi.


----------



## dashing_man (Dec 3, 2014)

Gandhi said:


> Home made french fries with ketchup.


nothing better than homemade fries :yum: :mark:

going to make some now


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)




----------



## itsmutacantrememberinfo (Dec 31, 2009)

blackberry preserves on TOAST

:sodone


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

A few bacon & cheese wheels :mark:


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

These chocolates, they don't have a name so I don't know what to call them :lol

EDIT: No idea why the photo is sideways, it was the right way up on my iPad LOL.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

These are Bulgarian :rusevyes


----------



## Jonasolsson96 (Dec 31, 2014)

Swedish christmas food. Meatballs,sausages,ham. Jansonns frestelse which is a dish based on potatoes,cream,onions and fish. Salads. Boiled eggs. Mustard herring. Red beet salad etc etc. Delicious. To dessert lussebullar which is saffran buns. Then to drink apple cider and glögg which is basicly a drink made of boiled redwine and a little cognac and a bunch of different spices,raisins and fruits. 

The food in Sweden isnt all that special but when it comes to christmas very few countries make better food imo.


----------



## itsmutacantrememberinfo (Dec 31, 2009)

Polish Christmas, potato pirogi and kielbasa 

:sodone :sodone


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Fruit salad.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

A steak sandwich.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)




----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)




----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

An apple.


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

Egyptian-Style Mashed Fava Beans sandwich.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

BBQ chips


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Lots & lots of turkey.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Pasta


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Ferrero Rocher


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Got them for Christmas. Still got another tray left. I shouldn't be eating all of this myself, hint is the 'Family' on the box lol. I think my family is trying to make me fat tbh. Aside from the usual Shower Gel & Deodorant, I gut a ton of food along with money (which I'll also buy food with probably). :reneelel I basically have a stock of chocolates and shit in the kitchen, guys I can't eat all of this. :sodone


----------



## itsmutacantrememberinfo (Dec 31, 2009)

ritz crackers w/ peanut butter & nutella

:sodone


----------



## Jabez Makaveli (Oct 15, 2015)

I'm eating some roman noodles as we speak


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Tenderloin Steak, Fries, and Green Beans


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Texas BBQ flavor Pringles.


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

Plate of shish-taouk.


----------



## ONEWAY (Jan 27, 2014)

Chicken Burrito with Chips/Guac from Q'doba


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Bacon.


----------



## itsmutacantrememberinfo (Dec 31, 2009)

homemade chex mix

:sodone


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Bacon and egg burger. And I'm gonna have some chocolate in a bit, cos I got LOADS of it for Christmas :lol


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

An apple.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Smoky bacon crisps.


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

A sweet potato.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

some baked beans, stuffing, and mashed potatoes. Basically just culled some Christmas leftovers together.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Meatballs & Gravy over Noodles


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Chicken strips in gravy :banderas


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

A peach :yum:


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Some chocolate.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Southwestern Pasta Bake


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

Noodles.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Chicken fingers with honey mustard.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Beef sandwich.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Teriyaki Chicken Wrap and Sesame Asian Coleslaw


----------



## Hav0c (Dec 30, 2015)

chicken pot pie


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Fish & chips.


----------



## Hav0c (Dec 30, 2015)

just had a bunch of timbits..damn good fix but already want more. Yikes lol


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Some pork chops and pasta.


----------



## itsmutacantrememberinfo (Dec 31, 2009)

club sandwich and sweet BBQ chips

:sodone


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

No food, but since it's New Year's I've been drinking!


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Spicy Chicken Wings and Deep Fried Cheese Curds :yum:


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Steak & chips.


----------



## FROSTY (Jan 22, 2015)

*Ham with Mozzarella cheese, lettuce, Lite Russian salad dressing, on a Hoagie Roll bread. And Mineral Water with a lemon slice.*


----------



## itsmutacantrememberinfo (Dec 31, 2009)

I'm coming over for dinner one day @CJ :cudi

we got a tradition in my family that every New Year's Eve we get Chinese food and I can't decide whether to get General Tao or Szechuan Chicken :CENA :CENA


----------



## FROSTY (Jan 22, 2015)

Muta said:


> I'm coming over for dinner one day @CJ :cudi
> 
> we got a tradition in my family that every New Year's Eve we get Chinese food and I can't decide whether to get General Tao or Szechuan Chicken :CENA :CENA


We use to do Cornbeef & Cabbage, soupbeans and cornbread every New Years day with my grandma & grandpa who made it. But they both passed away in back to back months this year, so I don't see that happening tomorrow.


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Went to Culver's and got a banana split. :yes


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Burger King! I seriously had the nicest cheeseburger I've ever had from a BK :lol

I'm gonna have some chocolate in a bit :yum:


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Chicken sandwich.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Apple


----------



## itsmutacantrememberinfo (Dec 31, 2009)

homemade raspberry pie :sodone


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Chocolate swiss roll.


----------



## Lucifer The Dark (Jun 29, 2007)

Hot Mince Pie with Brandy Cream.


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Had dinner over at the inlaws house. There was cabbage and polish sausage, and some mashed potatoes with turkey and gravy.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

A peach.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Pikelets with jam.


----------



## BruiserKC (Mar 14, 2010)

Some buffalo wings, ribs, and macaroni salad. Was at a Rose Bowl watch party and I smoked some wings and ribs all night long getting ready for the game.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Sour patch kids


----------



## itsmutacantrememberinfo (Dec 31, 2009)

toast with raspberry preserves


----------



## Jabez Makaveli (Oct 15, 2015)

KFC; chicken, biscuits, mashed potatoes, and coleslaw


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Sunday roast.


----------



## ONEWAY (Jan 27, 2014)

Spicy Ham Sub with Mozeralla


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Mac and cheese, then lemon jelly with peaches.


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Really need to go to the store. I rummaged around and threw together some au gratin potatoes, smoked sausage, bacon pieces and shredded cheese.

Actually didn't taste that bad. :lol


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Footlong All American Dog from Sonic which has replaced the footlong chili cheese coney. The best part is this affords me the opportunity to break this out again:


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Ham & cheese toasted sandwich


----------



## ONEWAY (Jan 27, 2014)

Dinner today was Spaghetti with Meatballs, side tossed salad, and bread


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

Naan bread, mattar paneer, chole, briyani with yogurt. :banderas


----------



## truelove (Jan 25, 2009)

large Caribbean jerk boneless wings with blue cheese and spinach leafs


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Tayto onion rings :done


----------



## itsmutacantrememberinfo (Dec 31, 2009)

nothing yet I'm starving, damn you all and this thread to hell :hayden


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I have a bunch of chocolate I got for Christmas, but when I went to the USA shop I HAD to buy one of these cos it's my fave :yum:


----------



## FROSTY (Jan 22, 2015)

*Tater Tot casserole, green beans w/bacon + onions, honey cornbread muffins & a cream puff for desert.*


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Jumbo sausage roll with ketchup :mckinney


----------



## itsmutacantrememberinfo (Dec 31, 2009)

corned beef, turkey, & swiss cheese sammich



Frosted Tarasenk O's said:


> *Tater Tot casserole, green beans w/bacon + onions, honey cornbread muffins & a cream puff for desert.*


:sodone


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Brats & Sauerkraut


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Made a couple pepperoni and cheese toasted buns.

Then I had a piece of chocolate cake.


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

Haven't eaten a thing yet this morning so I have to go back to last night and the plate of butter chicken I enjoyed.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

orange juice, some oatmeal and a blueberry muffin.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Pasta


----------



## Big Doggy Dog (Dec 27, 2014)

Some Strawberry flavored crisps,:wink2:


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Turkey BLT and Macaroni Pasta Salad.


----------



## itsmutacantrememberinfo (Dec 31, 2009)

trix yogurt

:sodone


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Bacon.


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Hamburger, rice and black eyed peas.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Turkey Burgers w/ Fried Bell Peppers and Swiss Cheese


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Turkey & stuffing flavor kettle crisps.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Pepperoni and Meatball Pizza


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Chicken fillet burger :yum:


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Spaghetti


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

ravioli


----------



## Lm2 (Feb 18, 2008)

Greek salad


----------



## ONEWAY (Jan 27, 2014)

General Tsao's Chicken with Lo Mein.
Egg Roll aleady devoured.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Burger bites :banderas


----------



## Lm2 (Feb 18, 2008)

Little ceaser crazy bread and pizza. Yup so unhealthy but delish


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Cheese & onion Hula Hoops


----------



## issyk1 (Jan 11, 2013)

Chicken Burger meal from GFC


----------



## itsmutacantrememberinfo (Dec 31, 2009)

blueberry cheesecake 

:sodone


----------



## Lm2 (Feb 18, 2008)

Tomorrow morning western sandwhich :mark:


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Chocolate bar :yum:


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Cheesy chips.


----------



## FROSTY (Jan 22, 2015)

*Domino's thin crisp crust pizza with pepperoni, Italian sausage, mushroom, green olive, fire roasted onion & cheddar cheese and a big ol' ice cold mineral water with a lemon slice :trips8*


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Cajun Chicken Breast and Jambalaya Rice


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Bacon roll.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

dos tacos y cerveza


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

THE SHIV said:


> dos tacos y cerveza


A little Mexican..the same thing I will be having when I get home from work tonight :jericho2


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

Homemade quesadillas with homemade fajita seasoning (Y)


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Nacho cheese Doritos


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

A-C-P said:


> A little Mexican..the same thing I will be having when I get home from work tonight :jericho2


I wrote *cerveza*, not *cervix*.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

THE SHIV said:


> I wrote *cerveza*, not *cervix*.


:lmao My Tongue isn't that long, NOT Gene Simmons here.


----------



## ONEWAY (Jan 27, 2014)

Kicking off a dinner at Red Lobster with a side salad and the epic signature chz buiscuits! (Wood Grilled Shrimp Tacos with Mashed Potatoes soon to follow)


----------



## ONEWAY (Jan 27, 2014)

ONEWAY said:


> Kicking off a dinner at Red Lobster with a side salad and the epic signature chz buiscuits! (Wood Grilled Shrimp Tacos with Mashed Potatoes soon to follow)


Whalla


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Hot and spicy noodles!


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

spaghetti and meatballs. Thank you, mom!


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Taco's.


----------



## Da Alliance (Jan 30, 2011)

Siomai


----------



## ONEWAY (Jan 27, 2014)

I'm not sure if this counts, but yeah... THIS. (Yeungling)

Edit: :lmao sorry for the sideways pic


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

Sliced raw onion rings with lemon juice.


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

Chicken curry and rice

Big fan of Indian food


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Baked Haddock w/ Rice Pilaf


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Chicken strips in gravy


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Crisp sandwich.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

A zooper dooper ice block.


----------



## ONEWAY (Jan 27, 2014)

I decided to dine in for some Thai for dinner. 

Amazing soup with a cucumber/onion/pineapple/vinegar salad.









Vietnamese Bahn Mi sandwich with spicy pork









Drunken noodle with chicken and a fried egg on top


----------



## itsmutacantrememberinfo (Dec 31, 2009)

turkey & pancetta sammich 

:sodone


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Just a mundane pepperoni hot pocket.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Sausage supper & a can of coke :banderas


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Spaghetti


----------



## ONEWAY (Jan 27, 2014)

Just ordered something nice. Pic to come real soon!


----------



## ONEWAY (Jan 27, 2014)

Stromboli from Mama Mia's! :sodone


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Some bacon and sausage sandwiches.


----------



## itsmutacantrememberinfo (Dec 31, 2009)

biscuits and gravy


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

2 boiled eggs


----------



## -Black Rose (Jan 7, 2016)

Chicken Steak.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Honey glazed ham.


----------



## ONEWAY (Jan 27, 2014)

watery Beef Stroganoff &#55357;&#56853;


----------



## Louaja89 (Feb 4, 2014)

Galette des rois.


----------



## FROSTY (Jan 22, 2015)

*Two Peter Pan (creamy dammit) peanut butter and grape jelly sandwiches, on whole wheat bread, with a tall ice cold glass of milk :becky*


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

A toasted meatball hoagie.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

After the party we had for the Packer game last night the better question would be what was the last thing i haven't eaten :bull


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Some leftover Pizza Hut pizza bought for the NFL games yesterday.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Chili topped with Cheese & Onions


----------



## Lm2 (Feb 18, 2008)

Banana Chocolate Chip Muffin


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Cheeseburger.


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

JAMAICAN BEEF PATTY YA MON!


----------



## ONEWAY (Jan 27, 2014)

Homemade Chocolate Chip Cookies & Milk


----------



## ONEWAY (Jan 27, 2014)

A few Pizza Bites


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Cookies and cream ice cream :yum:


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

Over easy eggs & steak w/asparagus


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Chicken Tacos :book


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Ulster fry


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Smoky bacon crisps.


----------



## ONEWAY (Jan 27, 2014)

Tyson Buffalo Chicken Strips dipped in Ketchup


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

Chicken salad sandwiches. Coincidentally, they taste just like tuna salad sandwiches.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

@AryaDark @THE SHIV @CJ @Pratchett

Last night I grilled my own lamb chops. With minced garlic, sea salt, crushed rosemary and thyme with two teaspoons of dried red pepper, crusting them with the powdery seasoning as they cooked with some extra virgin olive oil coating the chop on the grill. Whipped up some red mashed potatoes with a little minced garlic and boiled some green beans. Quite delicious, if I do say so myself. osey2


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Turkey Meatloaf and Green Bean Casserole


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Chicken & chips.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

leftover fish and chips


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## itsmutacantrememberinfo (Dec 31, 2009)

blueberry muffin 

:sodone


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Muta said:


> blueberry muffin
> 
> :sodone


Me too. :sodone :sodone


----------



## itsmutacantrememberinfo (Dec 31, 2009)

THE SHIV said:


> Me too. :sodone :sodone


----------



## Lm2 (Feb 18, 2008)

Chicken fingers


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Chicken Strips (dipped in both Ranch and BBQ) and Fries


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Tiramisu


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Open steak sandwich & chips :banderas


----------



## ONEWAY (Jan 27, 2014)

A-C-P said:


> Chicken Strips (dipped in both Ranch and BBQ) and Fries


Haha, I wonder where you got this idea?


btw for lunch I just had turkey/ham/salami sandwich and some more buffalo chicken strips


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Chicken fillet burger with bacon & cheese :done


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

BLT & Crispy Coleslaw


----------



## ONEWAY (Jan 27, 2014)

Middle Eastern Couscous with Chicken :smile2:


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Some packet mac and cheese, then a yoghurt.

And I had another excellent curry yesterday, lol. I only have it for lunch once a month :lol


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Quavers :mckinney


----------



## itsmutacantrememberinfo (Dec 31, 2009)

CJ said:


> Chicken fillet burger with bacon & cheese :done


gimme some


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

Some nasty Indian food. :deandre


----------



## Piers (Sep 1, 2015)

Sushi


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Cheeseburger and Onion Rings


----------



## dashing_man (Dec 3, 2014)

been sick for 4 days now

so,

chicken soup with noodles and a couple of these 










as pescribed


----------



## dashing_man (Dec 3, 2014)

CJ said:


> Quavers :mckinney


:yum:


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

hot dogs and some pork and beans.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Spaghetti


----------



## Trublez (Apr 10, 2013)

Fried fish, chips and baked beans.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Reuben & German Potato Salad.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Scampi & chips.


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

*5 eggs on 2 pieces of white toast...still hungry*


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Ultimate cheeseburger, curly fry, and a large Coke.


----------



## Oakesy (Apr 2, 2012)

A can of Spaghetti Hoops with Beans on toast. Knew I should of gone for Cheese on Toast but I really cba to cut cheese...


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## itsmutacantrememberinfo (Dec 31, 2009)

jets pizza with pepperoni and meatballs

:sodone


----------



## itsmutacantrememberinfo (Dec 31, 2009)

A-C-P said:


> Reuben & German Potato Salad.


 @A-C-P just won this thread imo

German Potato Salad :sodone


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Steak, shrimp and chicken fajitas.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I last had some salt and vinegar chips last night. And in a bit I'm gonna make some English muffins :yum:


----------



## southrnbygrace (Jun 14, 2014)

Pizza


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Chicken strips in gravy :banderas


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

oatmeal raisin cookie


----------



## Da Alliance (Jan 30, 2011)

Cereal and milk


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

A banana.


----------



## Hencheman_21 (Apr 11, 2014)

Hmm I do not remember her name :laugh: But after I get off work I am going to pick up a Hungry Howies pizza and a sub.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Blackberry jelly and mandarin pieces, it was so good.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Jalapeno Cheetos


----------



## itsmutacantrememberinfo (Dec 31, 2009)

leftover Jets Pizza :sodone



PaigeLover said:


> Jalapeno Cheetos


:mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

Chicken Pot Pie - and I ain't even White.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Roast beef.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

homemade Minestrone soup


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

_*2 Large Fries from Wendy's
2 Hamburgers from Wendy's
A baked potato from Wendy's.*_


----------



## MidnightClipper (Jan 10, 2016)

forget the name of them as i was taken hostage by various alcholic beverages but the last thing i ate was chicken bites and it came with a few different sauces had me some blue cheese, medium, and hot...sepearated them into 3 bowls like 10 bites per sauce..damn it was so awesome perfect finger food when getting fucked up


----------



## Count Vertigo (Jun 30, 2015)

3 PM, meal 4, cutting fucking sucks


----------



## Mike Smalling (Sep 30, 2005)

Scrambled eggs.

might just be the greatest fuckin' dish ever invented.


----------



## Da Alliance (Jan 30, 2011)

Pork Adobo


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Sloppy Joes


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Cheesy fish :yay


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

Meat loaf with Mashed potatoes and grilled vegetables

DEElish


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

two tacos


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Roast beef & potatoes, & a roast beef sandwich :rileyclap


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Gyro and a Greek Salad


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

These noodles are South Korean, and you eat them dry as a snack, you're not supposed to cook them :lol They were really good.


----------



## ONEWAY (Jan 27, 2014)

Pad Thai with a Coke Zero


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Bacon sandwich :yum:


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Buffalo Chicken Breast & Ranch Noodles


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

2 homemade empanadas made by my brother's wife.


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

A couple Hot Pockets and some Little Debbie swiss cake rolls.

The past 18 hours have been really rough. Don't judge me. :mj2


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Sausages, potatoes, potato croquettes & a whole lot of gravy :done


----------



## itsmutacantrememberinfo (Dec 31, 2009)

Jack Links beef jerky

:sodone



Pratchett said:


> A couple Hot Pockets and some Little Debbie swiss cake rolls.
> 
> The past 18 hours have been really rough. Don't judge me. :mj2


no judging allowed in this thread, Pratch. just cholesterol.


----------



## MidnightClipper (Jan 10, 2016)

couple donuts..Maple and the one with the colourful sprinkly things on top


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

some spare ribs, macaroni and baked beans.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Tayto bikers :thumbsup


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Beef Tips & Gravy over Mashed Potatoes


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Fish pie


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

hash browns, sausage, and some scrambled eggs.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Off to buy some of these:


----------



## Lil Mark (Jan 14, 2014)

Half a cracker, and a sip of smoothie

Gonna cook some hotdogs over the fire today and get wasted


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Corned Beef & Swiss with Crispy Coleslaw


----------



## THEBROODRULEZ666 (Oct 5, 2010)

Leftover Spaghetti Bolognese, still pretty good


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Cabbage & Macaroni


----------



## itsmutacantrememberinfo (Dec 31, 2009)

pizza from Cloverleaf

:sodone


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

_*Battered Fish and French Fries *_


----------



## FROSTY (Jan 22, 2015)

*Homemade Chicken & Noodles w/ Garlic Mashed Potatoes, Green Beans w/Bacon & Onion, Bread 'n' Butter & Ice Cream Cupcakes for desert :yum:*


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Tequila Lime Shrimp Tacos


----------



## Da Alliance (Jan 30, 2011)

Beef Teriyaki


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

French bread pizzas.



Today I found out about a new burger joint here in town. Well, it is new to me, as I never heard of it before. Will check it out this weekend and give a full report. Menu looks _very _promising. :drose


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Jumbo sausage roll :banderas


----------



## RatherBeAtNitro (Jun 25, 2014)

Couple of Steak Bakes :bull


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Chicken fillet & chips :done


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Italiano Sub


----------



## krai999 (Jan 30, 2011)

Some fries with bbq sauce.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Chicken & bacon sandwich.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Spicy Chicken Wings and Deep Fried Cheese Curds


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Fish & chips


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

A piece of apricot pie. My first food since lunch yesterday cos I didn't eat dinner lol.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Pasta


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Just some buttered spaghetti noodles.


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

I regret nothing.


----------



## Oakesy (Apr 2, 2012)

DGenerationMC said:


> I regret nothing.


God, they were so popular when I was in primary school. I once remember selling one sweet for £1 plus a bouncy ball :grin2:

The last thing I ate was a pack of Quavers, so exciting...


----------



## itsmutacantrememberinfo (Dec 31, 2009)

grilled chicken pita

:sodone


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Rollers :woo


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Chicken wrapped in bacon.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

banana nut muffin


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

BBQ Doritos :yum:

But I'm about to go make some English muffins.


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Bourbon chicken over rice and a slice of peanut butter pie.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Jelly and fruit. Nice and cold, just the thing I needed on the hottest day of summer so far!


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Pizza


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Steak & potatoes.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Some bacon for breakfast.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Pizza and Wing Buffet for the Rumble :bull


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Sister in Law made some epic nachos. She's Mexican and it was damn good. There were beef ones, chili ones, jalapeno ones. ay caramba!:banderas


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Spicy Noodle Bowl w/ Shrimp


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Chicken & chips.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Bacon and cheese quiche with mashed potatoes, then I had a chocolate bar.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Roast Pork, Mashed Potatoes, & Green Beans


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Some burritos with melted cheddar/jack cheese


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Sausage supper :banderas


----------



## ONEWAY (Jan 27, 2014)

Mahi Mahi fish with Mango Salsa,,, and Parmesan garlic ******* potatoes,,, side of green beans 

A nice little number I made this evening


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Toast with honey :yum:


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Some Lindt Lindor chocolate... but unfortunately when I unwrapped it, it looked like this:










It's cos Auckland is going through a ridiculous heatwave right now, it was 29C today and the humidity has been 100% the entire day. I received the chocolate in a subscription box and I forgot to put it in the fridge, so it's been sitting in my muggy humid room all day :lmao

(yes I still ate it lol)


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Pork Enchiladas :homer


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

spaghetti made by my sister-in-law again. def could get used to this.


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Apple cinnamon frosted rolls


----------



## ONEWAY (Jan 27, 2014)

small half pound box of select gourmet chocolates


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

2 Cheeseburgers & an Orange Soda


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Fried chicken


----------



## -Black Rose (Jan 7, 2016)

Ambrose Girl said:


> Some Lindt Lindor chocolate... but unfortunately when I unwrapped it, it looked like this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How does that particular Lindor taste like?I only tasted the red(Milk),gold(white),Brown(nut) and black(dark)
As for the last thing i ate,it is a Kit Kat lol.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

-Black Rose said:


> How does that particular Lindor taste like?I only tasted the red(Milk),gold(white),Brown(nut) and black(dark)
> As for the last thing i ate,it is a Kit Kat lol.


From what I could tell from the melted consistency, it was pretty nice! The white in the middle tasted really good :lol I wish they hadn't been melted beyond recognition though haha.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Just tried the new Garlic Knot Pizza from Pizza Hut and the 16 cheeses are delicious:









It's the perfect treat to go with the Season 2 opener of Lucha Underground :drose*


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Baked Tilapia and Asparagus


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Bacon, sausages, potato bread, soda bread & a fried egg :sodone


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Rice, black eyed peas & steak


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Roast Beef & Smoked Cheddar Sandwich & Potato Salad


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)




----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Start cereal :mckinney


----------



## Trublez (Apr 10, 2013)

Milk chocolate brioche rolls and some giant oat and raisin cookies.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

BBQ Chicken & Mushroom Pizza


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob (Aug 22, 2014)

A rich tea biscuit.

I'm a simple man.


----------



## Da Alliance (Jan 30, 2011)

Chicken for dinner.


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

Grits, with or without butter it's disgusting.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Chicken fillet burger & a curry chip.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Vietnamese Pork Egg Rolls


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Frosties mixed with coco pops :banderas


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Some liquorice, then some cheddar jalapeño Cheetos.


----------



## Da Alliance (Jan 30, 2011)

My aunt's pussy.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Ham & cheese toastie :yay


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Spicy Doritos


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Scampi & a super chip :done


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Grilled chicken, rice, macaroni and cornbread


----------



## itsmutacantrememberinfo (Dec 31, 2009)

rodeo cheeseburger from BK

:sodone


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Orange jelly & mandarin pieces.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Start cereal :woo


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Double cheeseburger from Burger King and a medium fry.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

2 Boiled Eggs


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Sirloin Steak & Green Beans


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

As per what I posted in another thread, I baked up some homemade Hot Pockets using crescent roll dough, marinara sauce, pepperoni and cheese.

Will definitely have to do this again sometime soon. :yum:


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Sausages & potatoes.


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

grilled chicken baked beans and mixed vegetables :eva2


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

Egg salad sammich.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Fries topped with chorizo, cheese, salsa and sour cream :homer


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Fish bites with cheese sauce :banderas


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Awesome homemade chicken noodle soup courtesy of the sister-in-law.


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Leftover smoked sausage dogs. Heated them in the toaster oven though. :nice


----------



## ONEWAY (Jan 27, 2014)

Ribeye Steak, Kosher salted Baked Potato, and Prosciotto-wrapped asparagus :smile2:


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Special at Sonic for Groundhog's Day:


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

******'s Fish dinner


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Fish & chips. It's been a fish day :JLC3


----------



## Sexton_Sells (Jan 6, 2016)

A everything bagel toasted with cream cheese on it from dunkin donuts.


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Pizza hoagie


----------



## itsmutacantrememberinfo (Dec 31, 2009)

chicken pot pie

:sodone


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Salt and vinegar rice crackers.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Chicken strips in gravy :banderas


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Some cheese and salami crackers.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Chicken and Rice (Arroz con Pollo for those that hablas Espanol)


----------



## Trublez (Apr 10, 2013)




----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

2 Chili/Cheese Dogs


----------



## Sexton_Sells (Jan 6, 2016)

Cocoa puffs with my son


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Chicken & ham pie :yum:


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

Steak and Eggs Benedict w/Avocado


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Corned beef sandwich.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Can of chili that I spicened up quite a bit.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

New Roasted Sirloin from Outback w/ Garlic Mashed Potates and Caesar Salad...:homer


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Jumbo sausage roll with ketchup & cheesy chips :done


----------



## ONEWAY (Jan 27, 2014)

Chicken Nuggets with Ketchup

Prep Time: 2 minutes :mj


----------



## ONEWAY (Jan 27, 2014)

A-C-P said:


> Baked Tilapia and Asparagus


Next time after the Asparagus is cooked, try wrapping each piece with Proiscutto, and put in the oven for like 5-7 minutes. 

:book


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Roast Chicken, Ham & Swiss Sandwich w/ Honey Mustard Dressing and Crispy Coleslaw


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

Garlic bread. Mmmmm, garlic bread :homer


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Bacon :mark:


----------



## WalkingInMemphis (Jul 7, 2014)

Burger King 5 for $4 combo. It was meh/ok. I've had it 3 times this week and they've not put the nugget sauce in 2 of those times.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

_*Pizza Hut and Wings.*_


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Hawaiian pizza and fries from the local pizza place down the road from us. It was sooooo good cos I hadn't had pizza in months :yum:


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

blueberry muffin


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Beef sandwich.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Two Boiled Eggs


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

BBQ Chicken Pizza


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

A-C-P said:


> BBQ Chicken Pizza


I ate this last night as well! :mark:



For the record, just has a couple brownies this morning. :side:


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Chicken strips in gravy & a melted cheese sandwich.


----------



## Ivyy (Oct 14, 2006)

Ham and Cheese sub with French fries.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Italiano Sub


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Went to eat tonight at my favorite burger joint close to me. They have 18 different types of gourmet burgers, and I haven't tried them all yet. They have all been great though.

But this time, I felt like a change so I looked at the rest of the menu for the first time. And that was when my eyes did catch on something called *The Ultimate Double Decker Sandwich*. Wow, I was pretty hungry, so I decided to go with what FATE had put before me. This sandwich had pulled chicken, bacon, ham, roast beef, sliced eggs and cheddar cheese. It was everything I could have hoped for. Got the fries and broccoli slaw with it. I haven't felt this full in a while. I regret nothing, other than not finding this glorious epicurean delight sooner.

Oh, and here is a pic of half of the sandwich. :cena6


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

A piece of apple pie and a glass of kiwifruit & strawberry juice.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Cheese & onion Taytos & some Skips :mckinney


----------



## ONEWAY (Jan 27, 2014)

2 Wagon Masters (provolone cheeseburgers with slice of cooked ham, ketchup mustard tomato pickle lettuce)

ordered off the secret menu at the cafe 

:book

EDIT: forgive me for the sideways pic


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Two sausage croissants from Jack in the Box.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Pasta


----------



## kamaro011 (Jan 3, 2012)

Ice Cream


----------



## ONEWAY (Jan 27, 2014)

Spinach Linguini with Marinara. 
Side salad
Oregano Parmesean Mozzarella Italian cheese bread

:book


----------



## Zyon Stylez (Jan 28, 2016)

Vanilla croissant.


----------



## ONEWAY (Jan 27, 2014)

Post-dinner dessert. Leftover pan of brownies, vanilla ice cream, and coffee

Anyone care to help me finish??


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

BOUT TO GOBBLE UP SOME ENCHILIDAS. Mexican food made by an Indian. :drose


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Some brownie cookies from Jungle Jim's. :yum:


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Empanadas made by the sister-in-law. I never had one until she made one for me a couple months ago, and they really are pretty damn good. :banderas


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Maple Bacon Pop Tarts.




OH. MY. GOD. :trips5


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Scampi & chips :zayn3


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Baked beans on toast, then blackberry jelly & fruit salad. Then later on some salt and vinegar chips :yum:


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Roast chicken, potatoes, roast potatoes, yorksire puddings & a lot of gravy :sodone


----------



## itsmutacantrememberinfo (Dec 31, 2009)

grilled chicken pita w/ french fries

:sodone


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

CJ said:


> Roast chicken, potatoes, roast potatoes, yorksire puddings & a lot of gravy :sodone


Need more potatoes. 


a Twinkie :sodone


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

THE SHIV said:


> Need more potatoes.












:yum:


----------



## gomez889 (Oct 30, 2014)

pepperoni and tomatoes pizza


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Leftover pizza


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Baked Chicken, rice and lima beans.


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

BBQ rib sandwiches on multi-grain buns with seasoned baby potatoes.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Some ham, salami and salad sandwiches.


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

roni za and wangs


----------



## arshdeepxsingh (Dec 16, 2015)

My girlfriend's pussy

Sent from my NokiaX2DS using Tapatalk


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

A chocolate bar.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Quavers


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Pizza and Wing Buffet for the Superbowl :bull


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Pizza and some hot wings during the Super Bowl.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Scrambled Eggs sandwich.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Ham bap.


----------



## Irish Dude (Aug 22, 2012)

Pussy.

I don't mean a vagina, I mean a cat. A whole cat, so I guess I ate a vagina too.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Luis Magalhaes said:


> Pussy.
> 
> I don't mean a vagina, I mean a cat. A whole cat, *so I guess I ate a vagina too*.


Only if it was a female cat :jericho2


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Cheeseburger & cheesy chips :done


----------



## ONEWAY (Jan 27, 2014)

Coffee + an assortment of home baked goods


----------



## Make_The_Grade (Jan 8, 2013)

A bowl of Fruity Pebbles

...Don't judge me.


----------



## ONEWAY (Jan 27, 2014)

Avacado Salad


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Chicken dippers.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Pepperoni & Sausage Pizza


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Grilled Chicken Sandwich from Sonic's


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

Long John Silvers Fish Combo

Haven't had it for a long time


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Sausages, potatoes & beans.


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Chicken patty sandwiches and some Rally's fries.


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

Chole (chick pea curry)
Pulau (yellow rice with vegetables)
Paratha (flatbread)
And a whole lot of water!


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

McDonalds Premium Bacon Ranch Salad with Buttermilk Crispy Chicken.


----------



## ONEWAY (Jan 27, 2014)

Midnight snack, Pita with Hummas & Chicken Nuggets

sorry, forgot to take a pic :mj2


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Maltesers, then some Starburst (strawberry & orange flavour).


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

An apple


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Milkybar giant buttons & a chicken sandwich.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

BBQ Rib Patties and BBQ Beans


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

I had something i had never had before until last night. It's called Pho. It's Vietnamese noodles with beef in it. Basically it was a really spicy soup with a bunch of noodles and beef strips. Really loved this, once again courtesy of the sister-in-law. To use an old joke it was pho king delicious.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Beef stew.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Pizza


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

Caesar chicken salad w/Coke Zero.


----------



## itsmutacantrememberinfo (Dec 31, 2009)

some fudge stripe cookies with a glass of chocolate milk


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

sausages, eggs and bacon

m9


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Chicken fillet burger with bacon & cheese :yum:


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

THE SHIV said:


> I had something i had never had before until last night. It's called Pho. It's Vietnamese noodles with beef in it. Basically it was a really spicy soup with a bunch of noodles and beef strips. Really loved this, once again courtesy of the sister-in-law. To use an old joke it was pho king delicious.


I wish I was joking here, but there is a Vietnamese Restaurant in Milwaukee, WI named:

The Pho King.

As for the last thing I ate: Cabbage & Smoked Sausage Stew


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Made those things with the crescent roll dough, pepperoni and cheese again. Still very tasty.

May just have a slice of leftover cake as well. :dance2


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Fish & chips.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Alfredo Pasta


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Some potato wedges and a custard tart with grapes, kiwifruit & orange slices on the top, plus a bottle of vanilla coke.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Cheese & ham toastie.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Cheese & Mushroom Quesadillas w/ fresh Pico De Gallo & Guacamole :homer


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Slice of cheesecake


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

A plum, it was really good.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Kinda tasted more like prawn cocktail crisps though :hmm



THE SHIV said:


> Slice of cheesecake


What flavour?


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

CJ said:


> Kinda tasted more like prawn cocktail crisps though :hmm
> 
> 
> 
> What flavour?


Strawberry cheesecake You would have liked it better if it had bacon on it. :bryanlol


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

THE SHIV said:


> Strawberry cheesecake You would have liked it better if it had bacon on it. :bryanlol


Well everything tastes better with bacon :benson

Snicker cheesecake ftw though :sodone


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Some bacon and toast for breakfast.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Mac and cheese that I made myself


----------



## HolyDemonArmy (Jun 16, 2013)

Free pizza from Papa John's. It tastes that much better when it's free.


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Jambalaya with smoked sausage and some mixed veggies.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Bacon double cheeseburger since I heard everything tastes better with bacon.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Pastie supper :yum:












THE SHIV said:


> Bacon double cheeseburger since I heard everything tastes better with bacon.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Chicken strips in gravy & a chicken burger :bull


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Spicy Doritos


----------



## itsmutacantrememberinfo (Dec 31, 2009)

patty melt w/ fries

:sodone


----------



## zquet (Feb 14, 2016)

Banana Bread


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

SMORES - COOKED IN THE FIREPLACE


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Beer brats cooked in a skillet with more beer.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Turkey wrapped in bacon with ham, potatoes, roast potatoes, potato croquettes & tons of gravy, plus semolina & peaches :sodone


----------



## -Black Rose (Jan 7, 2016)

Cheetos.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Spaghetti


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Grilled Salmon, Rice Pilaf, and Green Beans all with Lemon Butter Sauce :homer


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

meatloaf and mashed potatoes, but sadly, no bacon.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Grilled chicken sandwich.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

German Bologna Sandwich & German Potato Salad @NeyNey :BAM


----------



## ONEWAY (Jan 27, 2014)

Italian Sausage Burger with melted Mottz and grilled Jalapeños


----------



## Martins (May 4, 2011)

Just had dinner. Spaghetti and canned tuna with mayonnaise. It's all I've been eating for 3 days now, sick o'this shit.


----------



## kimino (Mar 16, 2012)

Pescado Zarandeado "nayarit style"

A kind of grilled fish with the grilled technique and wood used being unique, imo the best seafood you can eat in México.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

pretzels


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

2 All American Dogs from Sonic. They are on special for 1/2 price all day in honor of the President's Day Holiday. Was fortunate to have a family member bring me some as I am not feeling very well today.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Sausages, mashed potatoes and peas.

And soon I'm gonna have one of these:


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

BBQ Chicken and Mac & Cheese


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

protein shake and piece of chicken


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Fish bites.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Spaghetti


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Chili Verde Pork Chops & Mexican Rice


----------



## kimino (Mar 16, 2012)

For breakfast Menudo (or mondongo) 100% proved to be the best cure for hangover ( not that i am, at least right now).


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Vegetable roll.


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

BREADED CHICKEN SUB! :homer


----------



## kimino (Mar 16, 2012)

Enfrijoladas with chicken


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Beef stew.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

blueberry muffin


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

THE SHIV said:


> blueberry muffin


Just the one?


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Supreme Pizza


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Country fried chicken :banderas


----------



## kimino (Mar 16, 2012)

Tortas ahogadas


----------



## Rugrat (Jun 30, 2013)

Steak. No chips or sauce, just a fucking steak.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

A piece of chocolate cake.

This is my last hurrah on bad food of sorts, cos I'm cutting back on junk food as of next week. I've been eating too badly over the last two months :no:


----------



## Lm2 (Feb 18, 2008)

cheese croissant, with ham so good


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Bacon & cheese omelette.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

I had another blueberry muffin, hold the bacon,of course.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Huevos Rancheros


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Brollins (Aug 24, 2015)




----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

More Pizza


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Chicken fillet burger with bacon & cheese :sodone


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

2 cheesy cheddarburgers from Wendy's.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

THE SHIV said:


> 2 cheesy cheddarburgers from Wendy's.


I didn't know they still had these! Shivvy, I thank you.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Shrimp Fried Rice


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

CJ said:


> Chicken fillet burger with bacon & cheese :sodone



:homer I recommend you have a *BLT* sandwich: A *B*ecky, *L*eanna and *T*amina , hold the Tamina. :bryanlol


----------



## kimino (Mar 16, 2012)

Another delicacy from the Pacific, Shrimp Torito, with a lot of habanero sauce


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Brisket enchiladas with rice, covered in salsa and cheese. Also a side of honey BBQ boneless wings.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Potato salad (homemade by my Mum), ham, French bread and salad. Yum :mark:


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Chicken nuggets.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

can of chili with some cheese and Tapatio mixed in.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

EggRoll


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Fish & chips :yum:


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Doritos Spicy Nachos


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Sunday roast.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

footlong All American dog from Sonic.


----------



## TerraRising (Aug 5, 2015)

Chicken pot pie.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Manicotti w/ Italian Sausage


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Turkey sandwich.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Grilled chicken from Sonic


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Turkey & potatoes.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Pasta


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Grilled chicken sandwich.


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Made a BBQ Chicken pizza using crescent roll dough. :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Apple cinnamon oatmeal and a blueberry muffin.


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

THE SHIV said:


> Apple cinnamon oatmeal and a *blueberry muffin*.


You're really going to make me work at this "repping you" thing, aren't you? :mj2


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Ulster fry :sodone


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Chicken Pot Pie


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

McCoys chargrilled flavor crisps


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Pasta bake!

I hardly post in this topic now cos I only eat the main meals of the day, I don't snack anymore. It's boring as hell but I needed to cut back.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

chicken


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

BBQ chips


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Spicy Italian Sausage, Peppers, Onions, Mozzarella Cheese, and Marinara Sauce on Italian Bread.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Some KFC with coleslaw and mashed potatoes and gravy. :mark:


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Couple of jumbo sausage rolls with ketchup :homer


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

chicken marinara sub with red onions, chili peppers, mozzarella, hint of miracle whip and mustard, wish i had pepperoni


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

EVERYONE IN THIS THREAD SHOULD CONSIDER JOINING PWA! :kobe4

BUT KNUCKLES, WHAT IS PWA?!?!

PWA IS A PREDICTIONS FED. YOU PICK 8 SUPERSTARS/DIVAS EACH WEEK AND YOU SCORE BASED ON THEIR PERFORMANCE FOR THE WEEK - SIMILAR TO FANTASY FOOTBALL.

People on WF always complain WWE is so predictable WAH WAH WAH well let's see how predictable it really is. How well can you predict WWE's booking? Actually, playing PWA makes watching WWE so much more fun and bearable! Click my sig for more info. It will take you to the PWA official thread. Just create your character and ask any questions you may have. It's easy and fun and not at all time-consuming. I see you ACP. I see you CJ. I see you SHIV. I see you PaigeLover. I know you wanna join this shit.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Squat Cobbler.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

sausage gravy and some biscuits.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Brats and Sauerkraut


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

*This is a baaaad chocolate bar*


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Fish & chips.


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

What should I have for dinner fam? I have french fries and garlic bread in the freezer.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Pasta


----------



## ONEWAY (Jan 27, 2014)

Chicken Shrimp & Mushroom Masala Balti from an Indian Restaurant, Indian Spicy level. Side of Aloo Paratha Naan.


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

I literally cut a slice of pizza in half to share with my roommate. That fucking bastard.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Meatball mozzarella sub


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

Honey Nut Cheerios.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Mushroom, Fried Onions, & Swiss Burger & Deep Fried Pickles


----------



## Mike Smalling (Sep 30, 2005)

Chicken Shawarma.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

fried egg and cheese sandwich.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Two Boiled Eggs


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Bacon :yum:


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob (Aug 22, 2014)

Blueberry muffin :zayn3


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

I hope you ******* be cooking food at home!


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Cheese & onion crisp sandwich :yay


----------



## XxTalonxX (Oct 9, 2013)

Chili cheese dogs & cheese puffs


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

- Sirloin (with A1)
- Grilled shrimp
- Loaded Fries (with cheese, bacon and ranch)
- House Salad (with ranch)

8/10.


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

Cookie.


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

Extra spicy chili chicken with gravy over steamed rice. And lots of water.


----------



## oztin316 (Feb 26, 2016)

ripe jackfruit


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Pasta


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

homemade beef enchiladas. :mark:


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Cheeseburger & cheesy chips :sodone


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Sunday roast


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Chicken sandwich :agree:


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Italiano Sub


----------



## XxTalonxX (Oct 9, 2013)

2 pulled pork BBQ sandwich's, potato salad, Gouda & chives flavored Lays chips, mini buffalo flavored springrolls & a can of cola


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

Ma's chimichangaz.


----------



## DontYouDareBeSour (Sep 22, 2015)

had leftover pork tenderloin...i sliced it up and had a few sandwiches with mayo, lettuce, and pickles on toasted buns

very simple but good


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Chicken corn chowder soup.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Roast beef sandwich :done


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Deadpool said:


> Chicken corn chowder soup.


Wonder where you got that recipe :evil

BBQ Pork Sandwiches


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Grilled chicken sandwich from Sonic's.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Chicken fillet burger, chips & club orange :mckinney


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)




----------



## krtgolfing (Nov 2, 2015)

Sandwhich with hummus, spinach, cheese and turkey. With a side of Sour Cream & Onion Cracker Chips, and side of cucumbers.

Dieting is a bitch!


----------



## kimino (Mar 16, 2012)

Pescado Empapelado (A kind of fish Cartoccio) + Tostada San Blas


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Taco Tuesday on a Monday.


----------



## ONEWAY (Jan 27, 2014)

Pasta & Bean soup from Bistro 26 :done


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

krtgolfing said:


> Dieting is a bitch!


Tell me about it, I'm on one right now and it's soooo boring, lol.

Last thing I ate was a yoghurt.


----------



## krtgolfing (Nov 2, 2015)

Ambrose Girl said:


> Tell me about it, I'm on one right now and it's soooo boring, lol.
> 
> Last thing I ate was a yoghurt.



I don't really need to diet but I am doing it to support the wife. Dinner was good though with steak, corn, and a salad. I dieting hardcore about two years ago and lost like 80 pounds. 

Best of luck on your diet! I know it's not easy.


----------



## DontYouDareBeSour (Sep 22, 2015)

cheeseburgers fresh off the george foreman grill :dance2


----------



## mike331111 (Feb 16, 2016)

What is the point of this post? Does anyone care?


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

krtgolfing said:


> I don't really need to diet but I am doing it to support the wife. Dinner was good though with steak, corn, and a salad. I dieting hardcore about two years ago and lost like 80 pounds.
> 
> Best of luck on your diet! I know it's not easy.


Thanks  You too and your wife as well!

I dieted last year and in 2014 as well, I lost like... 25 pounds, lol let myself go a bit. I gained some of it back, so I'm trying to lose as much as I can before I go to Dallas for Wrestlemania :lol Already lost 2 pounds!



mike331111 said:


> What is the point of this post? Does anyone care?


Don't like it? Don't post in the topic, lol.


----------



## krtgolfing (Nov 2, 2015)

Ambrose Girl said:


> Thanks  You too and your wife as well!
> 
> I dieted last year and in 2014 as well, I lost like... 25 pounds, lol let myself go a bit. I gained some of it back, so I'm trying to lose as much as I can before I go to Dallas for Wrestlemania :lol Already lost 2 pounds, lol.


Thanks. We started last week. Going to have one cheat day this Sunday for a food and wine festival. I put on some weight after our wedding in November. Just want to lose like ten maybe twenty pounds and just tone up. Definitely trying to lose as much as I can for pictures! I lost 3 pounds the first week which was probably water weight/ alcohol weight.


----------



## kimino (Mar 16, 2012)

Chicken Molletes with "lazy sauce" (salsa huevona)


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

Poached Eggs & Steak, Asparagus w/Diet Cherry Pepsi.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Pasta salad with some tuna mixed in.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Fish bites with curry sauce :banderas


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Raisin Bran and a muffin.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Jambalaya


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Sausages & potatoes.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Pasta


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

CJ said:


> Sausages & potatoes.


I had the same thing for dinner last night :lol


----------



## Count Vertigo (Jun 30, 2015)

Huge shawarma full of chicken, fries, and sauce (among other stuff) standing at ~1700 calories :lol

#BulkLife


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

A grapefruit.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Cheesy chip.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Steak & chips.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

3 chips ahoy chocolate chip cookies.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Pepperoni Melt and Deep Fried Cheese Curds from Cousin's Subs :homer


----------



## Count Vertigo (Jun 30, 2015)

Chocolate caramel and peanuts cake with white chocolate cream topping :homer 

Putting down the rest of this bad boy tomorrow :lol #GAINZ


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Pepperoni Pizza


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Sloppy joes


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Ham bap :benson


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Had a very nice plate of bacon, eggs, and pancakes for breakfast.


----------



## WalkingInMemphis (Jul 7, 2014)

A cup of coffee. Just smashed half a pack of Thin Mints.

I will probably regret it later fpalm


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

A slice of leftover pizza and some white chocolate chip/chocolate chunk cookies.


----------



## ONEWAY (Jan 27, 2014)

2 Wagon-Masters


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Ulster fry :mckinney


----------



## Count Vertigo (Jun 30, 2015)

Tuna, brown rice, spinach and tomatoes. Going healthy in the evenings.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Twizzlers


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

All-Beef Hot Dog with Caramelized Onions and Stone-ground Mustard


----------



## Daemon_Rising (Jul 18, 2009)




----------



## krtgolfing (Nov 2, 2015)

This was dinner last night! Who said dieting had to suck?

Lunch today was a turkey wrap with hummus, spinach, and cheese.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Chicken & Mushroom Pot Noodle w/ extra Soy Sauce.*


----------



## Chris Evans (Feb 23, 2016)

bowl of corn pops


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

_*Pizza Hut pizza with fries, wings and diet Pepsi. *_


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

Spicy macaroni, garlic bread, California salad, a whole lotta water :tommy

Does anyone else eat salad last? I learned this from my Italian homie.


----------



## Count Vertigo (Jun 30, 2015)

Count Vertigo said:


> Tuna, brown rice, spinach and tomatoes. Going healthy in the evenings.


This, just swapped the tomatoes with Greek yogurt and added a Snickers bar for dessert.


----------



## Lm2 (Feb 18, 2008)

Macaroni and cheese :mark


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

New York Strip Steak & Smoked Mac & Cheese :homer


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Two sausage and egg McGriddles.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Leon Knuckles said:


> Spicy macaroni, garlic bread, California salad, a whole lotta water :tommy
> 
> Does anyone else eat salad last? I learned this from my Italian homie.


What's a California salad?


----------



## oztin316 (Feb 26, 2016)

rice and curry


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Southern Fried Chicken Bites.*

:homer

It's Friday night so I'll probably follow these up with some chips (fries).


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Chicken fillet burger & chips.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Filet O'Fish and a medium french fries.


----------



## krtgolfing (Nov 2, 2015)

Shrimp Tacos with chipotle sauce, red cabbage, and pico! Delicious!


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

PaigeLover said:


> What's a California salad?


Just a garden salad with Catalina/California dressing. I think I just made it up!


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Leon Knuckles said:


> Just a garden salad with Catalina/California dressing. I think I just made it up!


I'm assuming you from the west. Correct?


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

PaigeLover said:


> I'm assuming you from the west. Correct?


Nah, I'm from #The6ix EASTSIDE Toronto till I die #WeTheNorth


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Leon Knuckles said:


> Nah, I'm from #The6ix EASTSIDE Toronto till I die #WeTheNorth


Oh


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Salmon & Potatoes


----------



## Oakesy (Apr 2, 2012)

Bananas with cream. All about dat diet bros.


----------



## kimino (Mar 16, 2012)

While traveling to the capital, one has to make sure to stop in Puebla and try the local Lamb Mixiotes. Tomorrow i am going look for Quesadillas (with blue/black tortilla)


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Potato salad, ham, French bread and salad.

It was amazing, cos I didn't eat breakfast or lunch today lol.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Chicken strips in gravy.


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Bacon wrapped deep dish pizza. And a slice of peanut butter pie.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Beans on toast, then some jelly with fruit.

Now I won't eat again until lunch tomorrow, unless I decide to have breakfast.


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Strawberry angelfood cake with sliced strawberries and whipped cream.

Do I need to give a reason? :dance2


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

Deadpool said:


> Strawberry angelfood cake with sliced strawberries and whipped cream.
> 
> Do I need to give a reason? :dance2


YUM. I rarely eat sweets.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

A lamington.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Sunday Roast


----------



## J-B (Oct 26, 2015)

A protein cookie which tasted like rubber


----------



## Count Vertigo (Jun 30, 2015)

Chicken penne pomodoro (with extra chicken, gotta get dat protein) and a peanut butter sandwich.


----------



## itsmutacantrememberinfo (Dec 31, 2009)

drunken noodles w/ beef

thai food :sodone


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Muller Light Caramel & Peanut Butter Yoghurt*


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Cheese & onion crisp sandwich


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Country fried steak sandwich with Rally's fries.


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

CJ said:


> Cheese & onion crisp sandwich


This sounds like something I can whip up in a matter of minutes, especially if I got the munchies. :tommy What is your recipe? I appreciate stoner-friendly directions.


----------



## Count Vertigo (Jun 30, 2015)

Chicken breast, mexican veggie mix, 2 big slices of birthday cake, 2 crepes (European pancakes, 1 Nutella and 1 peanut butter)


----------



## oztin316 (Feb 26, 2016)

tender coconut 3


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Cheeseburger


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Chinese takeout


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Turkey sandwich.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

A burger with egg, bacon and cheese in it.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Salmon, blackeyed peas and rice.


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Corn dogs


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Sausage supper :homer


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Teriyaki Shrimp & Sesame Coleslaw (my last meal before flying home :mj2)


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Bacon sandwich :yum:


----------



## Count Vertigo (Jun 30, 2015)

Chicken breast, eggplant salad, red peppers and a shit ton of black grapes for dat digestion.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

BLT and Crispy Coleslaw


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Scampi & chips.


----------



## J-B (Oct 26, 2015)

One giant Orange which managed to squirt all over my laptop screen. Boom.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

An apricot yoghurt and a peach.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Some Chips Ahoy Reese's chocolate chip cookies. :banderas


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Ham bap :benson


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Roasted Pork Chops & Apples :homer


----------



## J-B (Oct 26, 2015)

Chicken wrap & a Banana :bull


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

apple cinnamon oatmeal


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Chili Cheese Dogs


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Chicken burger :agree:


----------



## Count Vertigo (Jun 30, 2015)

Peanut butter crepe, Finetti wafer sticks and honey buns. I'll turn into a fatass again soon enough with all this sugar.


----------



## J-B (Oct 26, 2015)

Chocolate Eclair. Thanks, Mom


----------



## Count Vertigo (Jun 30, 2015)

Get Like Banks said:


> Chocolate Eclair. Thanks, Mom


My mom's a chef so automatically my house is always full of delicious but unhealthy food for me to stuff my face with it.

Add to that my slow metabolism and ridiculous appetite and you've got a perfect combo :lol


----------



## J-B (Oct 26, 2015)

Count Vertigo said:


> My mom's a chef so automatically my house is always full of delicious but unhealthy food for me to stuff my face with it.
> 
> Add to that my slow metabolism and ridiculous appetite and you've got a perfect combo :lol


 my mentality is always "oh well I'll just burn it off at the gym tomorrow" :grin2:


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

I forgot to pack my lunch again, so nothing in a while. :cry


----------



## Count Vertigo (Jun 30, 2015)

Get Like Banks said:


> my mentality is always "oh well I'll just burn it off at the gym tomorrow" :grin2:


Hell, I'm thinking about making a lifestyle of intermitent fasting because my awful eating habits from the time when I was obese are coming back to bite me in the ass. Next thing you know I'll quit working out and start drinking 3 litres of Coke everyday :crying:


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

Ribeye steak, Homemade chunky chips, Mini corn on the cob, Green beans ,Mushy peas, Raw onion smothered in pepper corn sauce


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Cheese & onion flavor crisp sandwich :done



Berlino said:


> Ribeye steak, Homemade chunky chips, Mini corn on the cob, Green beans ,Mushy peas, Raw onion smothered in pepper corn sauce


:homer


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

@DarkLady

Lasagna and some peas.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Beef flavor hula hoops & some Club Orange.


----------



## kimino (Mar 16, 2012)

Chicharron en Salsa Verde (Pork Cracklings with Green Salsa )


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Chicken & bacon sandwich.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

BBQ Bacon Cheeseburger & Onion Rings


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

CJ said:


> Chicken & bacon sandwich.


That should be a *Bacon* & chicken sandwich :cudi

I had a little leftover lasagna this morning. The breakfast of champions!


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

THE SHIV said:


> That should be a *Bacon* & chicken sandwich :cudi
> 
> I had a little leftover lasagna this morning. The breakfast of champions!


The breakfast of Champions is actually frosties mixed with coco pops :benson :rileylel


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

CJ said:


> The breakfast of Champions is actually frosties mixed with coco pops :benson :rileylel


It would be better with some bacon mixed in,*Corporal*.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

THE SHIV said:


> It would be better with some bacon mixed in,*Corporal*.


Might have to try that some time :hmm



Spoiler: Not a Corporal











:benson


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

Frosted Flakes.


----------



## J-B (Oct 26, 2015)

Chicken and rice :Tripslick


----------



## oztin316 (Feb 26, 2016)

a superman punch to my nose from a 6 year old


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Chicken tenders & chips.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

a muffin of the crystal blueberry persuasion.


----------



## Count Vertigo (Jun 30, 2015)

Chicken breast with mustard, eggplant salad and tomatoes, pralines dipped in peanut butter for dessert.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Smokey BBQ flavor Tortilla chip Pringles :mckinney


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Pasta


----------



## kimino (Mar 16, 2012)

Seafood Molcajete, thank god i live near the coasts of Nayarit, México, cheap, super tasty seafood all year.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Peach & lemonade TicTacs :lol

Before that, dinner which was these potato, ham and cheese things coated in breadcrumbs with rosemary & garlic potatoes. It was amazing.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Chicken sandwich :benson


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Sausage supper :done


----------



## itsmutacantrememberinfo (Dec 31, 2009)

went downtown to Fishbones and got me a half-pound bleu cheese burger :sodone
@A-C-P knows about Fishbones, amirite?


----------



## oztin316 (Feb 26, 2016)

a meisha tate


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Snickers


----------



## J-B (Oct 26, 2015)

Late night mini chocolate weetabix


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

CJ said:


> Sausage supper :done


2 1/4 pound cheeseburgers from McDonalds.


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Swedish meatballs


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Sunday roast :done


----------



## itsmutacantrememberinfo (Dec 31, 2009)

roasted red pepper triscuits w/ black bean hummus & southwest salsa

:sodone


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Shake N' Bake Porkchops and Au Gratin Potatoes


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

:yum:


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Tayto beef & onion flavor crisps (Y)


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

apple cinnamon oatmeal.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

2 Pepperoni & Sausage Pizza Melt Wraps


----------



## RatherBeAtNitro (Jun 25, 2014)

KFC


----------



## J-B (Oct 26, 2015)

Lemon Chicken with rice :homer


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Fish & chips


----------



## Oneiros (Feb 16, 2014)

Guess what? *Fucking Chicken*


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Spaghetti


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Beef flavor Monster Munch.


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

Eggs & Steak w/Avocado.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Mushroom & Swiss Meatloaf w/ Mashed Potatoes & Gravy


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Twizzlers


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

beef tri tip, macaroni and cheese and some mashed potatoes w/gravy.


----------



## ONEWAY (Jan 27, 2014)

Sorry for I have been slacking lately in this thread. 

Spicy pulled pork Vietnamese Bahn mi sandwich


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Chicken strips in gravy :mckinney


----------



## XxTalonxX (Oct 9, 2013)

Small bowl of Taco Salad. Bowl of Beef Stew with Ranch Flavored doritos & shredded cheese on it. Bottle of water


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Slice of apple pie.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Some BBQ rice crackers.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Pretzels


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

All I ate was some macaroni with some bbw sauce on it.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

THE SHIV said:


> All I ate was some macaroni with *some bbw sauce *on it.


Not sure I want to know what that exactly is :WHYYY7

Had Pepperoni and Sausage Pizza


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

A-C-P said:


> Not sure I want to know what that exactly is :WHYYY7
> 
> Had Pepperoni and Sausage Pizza



:heston. That is an amazing typo. Of course I meant bbq, or did I ? :bryanlol


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

THE SHIV said:


> :heston. That is an amazing typo. Of course I neant bbq, or did I ? :bryanlol


Well if it wasn't, the couple times I have had "bbw sauce" it was quite good :draper2


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

A-C-P said:


> Well if it wasn't, the couple times I have had "bbw sauce" it was quite good :draper2


May have this for breakfast:


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Bacon cheeseburger :done


----------



## J-B (Oct 26, 2015)

Toasted hot cross bun with banana because why not :Tripslick


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Bacon :benson


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Bacon and cheese quiche with rosemary & garlic potatoes :yum:


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

I had a small roast beef sandwich as a midnight snack.


----------



## Smark Out. (Mar 16, 2016)

CJ said:


> Bacon :benson





Ambrose Girl said:


> Bacon and cheese quiche with rosemary & garlic potatoes :yum:


You two might offend vegans.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Pastie bap & chips :yay


----------



## J-B (Oct 26, 2015)

Cottage cheese :yum:


----------



## ONEWAY (Jan 27, 2014)

Very generic Turkey Bacon sandwich, stale potato chips, salad, and watery dumpling less chicken and dumpling soup


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Chicken dippers


----------



## Achilles (Feb 27, 2014)

Kamut and flax bagel with avocado, tomato, spicy hummus, arugula, and kosher pickles.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

A mixed berry yoghurt, some rice crackers and toast with vegemite.


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

your boy is absol.utetely hammered an djust made some eggs and suasuage :sk


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

Homemade spicy pizza on dem buns. :zayn3


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

Grilled Avocado & Cheese Salad w/Coca Cola Zero.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Strawberries and cream oatmeal.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Fish bites with cheese sauce :benson


----------



## XxTalonxX (Oct 9, 2013)

Cheese burger, small bag of Ranch flavored Doritos & creme soda


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Bagels with cream cheese and jam


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Best fried chicken in town from Ritchie's.

Had some gummi bears for dessert.


----------



## oztin316 (Feb 26, 2016)

J.J. GARGANTUAN
:brock4


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

I am taking a temporary t-break (tolerance break) from Mary Jane so no dank foodstuff for a while.


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

Ambrose Girl said:


> Bagels with cream cheese and jam


Cream cheese AND jam? :jose And how many bagels? :ambrose4


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

peaches and cream oatmeal.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Chicken goujons & chips.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

_*Chicken Nuggets*_


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

banana


----------



## DoolieNoted (Dec 5, 2015)

Blackcurrant Soothers.. my poor throat..


----------



## XxTalonxX (Oct 9, 2013)

Taco Salad & can of Cream Soda


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Roast beef.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

chicken enchilada and some rice


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Chocolate swiss roll :yay


----------



## DoubleA (Nov 5, 2015)

Tortilla and beer.


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Oh yeah, that really happened for lunch today!


----------



## XxTalonxX (Oct 9, 2013)

BBQ Chicken, Rice & Dr. Pepper


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Pork Lo Mein and Fried Dumplings


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Chicken nuggets :thumbsup


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

Shreddies banana yogurt


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Beef & potatoes.


----------



## ONEWAY (Jan 27, 2014)

Personal Pizza from the Gas Station fpalm


----------



## XxTalonxX (Oct 9, 2013)

3 Sausage Bratwursts - 1 with mustard, 1 with Ketchup, 1 with BBQ sauce & a can of Dr. Pepper


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Jambalaya


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

cheerios and a banana.


----------



## J-B (Oct 26, 2015)

Easter Egg :bull


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Ham, Turkey, Roast Beef, and ColbyJack Cheese Sandwich


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Sausages, potatoes & beans.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Ham sub.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

BBQ Pulled Pork and Coleslaw


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Chicken & chips :yay


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

2 corn dogs and a small bag of chili cheese Fritos.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Cheese & onion flavor crisp sandwich :benson


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

These Japanese panda biscuits!


----------



## ONEWAY (Jan 27, 2014)

Guacamole Chips & Salsa


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

This thing was sooooo good! :yum: It looks like a waffle, and has cookie on the inside that reminded me of the cookie you get in Oreos, and it was covered in chocolate. So damn delicious. I want another one at some point, so I'm gonna go look in the Japanese food place we have at our local mall, maybe they'll have them...


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

Grilled avocado & steak salad w/Pepsi Max.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

An Apple


----------



## RatherBeAtNitro (Jun 25, 2014)




----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Chorizo, Rice, and Bean stew :homer


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

chicken fajita


----------



## J-B (Oct 26, 2015)

Chicken, ham & cheese sandwich. :yum:


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Chicken & potatoes.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

pizza


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Sister just brought me a Wendy's Bacon Portabella Mushroom Melt. :nice


----------



## XxTalonxX (Oct 9, 2013)

Lasagna flavored hamburger helper, white beans, collared greens, can of Rootbeer


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

Falafel pita x3 (homemade) YEAH BRUH! :Tripslick


----------



## The Game (Oct 7, 2015)

Chocolate


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Pepper Jack Cheese Brats & Twice Baked Potato Casserole


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Chicken & chips :mckinney


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

sausage egg mcmuffin and a hash brown.


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Breaded chicken breast with butter and herb Rice-A-Roni and steamed broccoli.


----------



## XxTalonxX (Oct 9, 2013)

Lasagna & a can of Pepsi


----------



## J-B (Oct 26, 2015)

Banana flavoured weetabix


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Cheesy chip :yay


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

CJ said:


> Cheesy chip :yay


just one?

strawberries and cream oatmeal and a banana.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

THE SHIV said:


> just one?


:nah

It's like you don't even know me :lol

We have a tendency to drop the "s" over here. Hence cheesy chip, gravy chip, curry chip etc.


----------



## J-B (Oct 26, 2015)

Peanut flavoured MNMs :homer


----------



## XxTalonxX (Oct 9, 2013)

Double cheeseburger, fries, Dr. Pepper all from Sonic


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

two of those new hot dogs from Burger King. They were good, but I prefer the Sonic ones.


----------



## ONEWAY (Jan 27, 2014)

Holiday Brunch


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Turkey, ham & lots of potatoes :done


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

Roasted Asparagus.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Chocolate popcorn!


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Apple Jacks.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Easter Brunch (Eggs, Bacon, Sausage, Ham, Has Browns, Fried Chicken, Beef Tips & Gravy, Corned Beef, etc etc etc)


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

Honey Nut Cheerios.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

More turkey & ham :sodone


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Cadbury Creme Egg :yum:


----------



## itsmutacantrememberinfo (Dec 31, 2009)

Leftovers from Easter Dinner:

Potato & Cheese Pirogi
Dearbon Spiral Ham
Kielbasa
Green Bean Casserole
Cheesy Potatoes
Baked Beans
Slice of Rye Bread

aka Polish Easter Dinner.

:sodone :sodone


----------



## twice19 (Jan 2, 2016)

Bread with honey


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Turkey sandwich.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Easter leftovers. Ham, baked beans, mashed potatoes, brussel sprouts, whole kernel corn.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Just devoured a cinnamon roll.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Ham sandwiches and left over salads from Easter Brunch


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Steak & chips.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

strawberries and cream oatmeal.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## J-B (Oct 26, 2015)

Banana covered in vanilla yoghurt.


----------



## ONEWAY (Jan 27, 2014)

Za, Ranch Bugles, and Coke Zero.

This was last night when I opted to binge watch a manga instead of Raw ?


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

Re-Heated Easter left-overs. Ham & Cheddar cheese hash browns & Green bean casserole & sweet potatoes & Praline bread pudding with hot caramel sauce and whipped cream for dessert.

And a glass of milk.


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Chicken Helper chicken fried rice with scrambled eggs. Plus some leftover Easter candy...


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Cadbury creme egg :benson


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

WM will be my cheat day!


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Couple of PB&J sammiches.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Chorizo Quesadillas


----------



## J-B (Oct 26, 2015)

Jacket potato with melted cheese :homer


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

2 breakfast burritos with some picante sauce.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

All day today, March 30, Sonic is offering six inch All American and Chili Cheese hot dogs for $1 limit 5, if you mention the deal when you order. I an def headed there for lunch.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Sausages & potatoes.


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Taco night tonight :dance


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

Steak Salad With Avocado & Onion.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Spicy Chicken Wings & Fries


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

To be honest, they were more good than *GR-R-REAT!*


----------



## ONEWAY (Jan 27, 2014)

Chicken Bacon Ranch Melt from SUBWAY


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Roast Chicken Sandwich*.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Fish & chips :JLC3


----------



## ONEWAY (Jan 27, 2014)

Cup of Hot Cocoa

EDIT: Damn these sideways pics sometimes fpalm


----------



## EverDream (Mar 27, 2016)

Pringles sourcream & onion


----------



## DoolieNoted (Dec 5, 2015)

chocolate digestives dipped in butterscotch custard


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

chicken noodle soup.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

I had some McDonalds after work, a Southwest BLT meal.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

hungry jacks (probably burger king for the rest of you)


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Ground Turkey Enchiladas


----------



## ONEWAY (Jan 27, 2014)

The ultimate $2.25 vending machine trifecta!


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Scampi & chips :mark:


----------



## DoolieNoted (Dec 5, 2015)

Marmite Walkers crisps.. Washed down with a can of appletiser..

Livin the dream..


----------



## XxTalonxX (Oct 9, 2013)

Spaghetti & can of Mountain Dew


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

one of these during NXT.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Southern fried chicken & chips :done


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Went to White Castle for dinner. Sliders, chicken rings and mozzarella sticks. :done

It's been like 6 hours and I am still farting. :lel


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

Kathi rolls x3, mamra (seasoned puffed rice), and a glass of chocolate milk. :Tripslick


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

raisin toast


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Sunday roast & a bag of bacon flavor crisps.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

pizza.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Pizza and Popcorn and Lots of Both :bull


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Cookies and Cream candy bar


----------



## flag sabbath (Jun 28, 2011)

Brie


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

Steak Salad w/ Coke Zero.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Bacon :yum:


----------



## Lariat From Hell (Oct 5, 2013)

Vodka sauce pasta with a salad.


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Made some homemade Big Macs. Turned out OK. (Y)


----------



## XxTalonxX (Oct 9, 2013)

BBQ chicken chunks, Mac & cheese, corn on the cob, coleslaw, can of Bubba Cola


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Weetabix :yay


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

chili mac


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Chicken Burritos


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Beef, potatoes & a ton of gravy.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Corned Beef & Swiss Sandwich & Crispy Coleslaw


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Tayto cheese & onion crisps :thumbsup


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

Chicken Parm pizza slice from a mom & pop down the street.


----------



## Lariat From Hell (Oct 5, 2013)

*A Caprese salad and a tall glass of water.*


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Toast with honey :thumbsup


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

Grilled Asparagus and Steak Salad w/Water.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Pepperoni, Sausage & Mushroom Pizza


----------



## Crimson (Apr 6, 2016)

fish and macaroni


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

It was decent, but I prefer their sausage burrito by far.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Chicken & chips :banderas


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

BBQ rib sandwiches with pickles.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Frosties mixed with Coco Pops :mark:


----------



## Martins (May 4, 2011)

Cheese sandwich and a glass of milk. 

Then probably nothing for the next 11 hours. After that, I'll be at a barbecue, where I might eat one or two steak sandwiches. Then, loads of beer.

I should start eating more consistently :side:


----------



## ONEWAY (Jan 27, 2014)

KIND Bar and out the door, because I didn't wake up early enough to make myself a hot breakfast fpalm


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Chicken Fingers w/ Parmesan Garlic sauce & Fries


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

leftover lasagna and garlic bread


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

Cheese smokey in a fiesta wrap..


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Cheeseburger.


----------



## J-B (Oct 26, 2015)

Salted cashews.


I'm already thinking about my breakfast too, how I'm not overweight idk. :lol


----------



## Martins (May 4, 2011)

The taste of hangover. ;_;

Fuck it, I'm goin' to Burger King


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Chicken & Bacon Alfredo :homer


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Southern Fried Chicken Bites*

:homer


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

sweet and sour pork and pork chow mein


----------



## Martins (May 4, 2011)

An Oreo.

FUCK


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Tayto honey roast ham flavor crisps & a chicken sandwich (Y)


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Chicken strips in gravy & some Club orange.


----------



## TheGeneticFreak (Feb 27, 2016)

Chicken foo yung


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Country fried steak with eggs and hash browns for breakfast.


----------



## Lariat From Hell (Oct 5, 2013)

*Just ate five beef tacos with lettuce, tomatoes, sour cream, salsa, and FIERY Taco Bell Sauce.



THE SHIV said:











Click to expand...

The potpies are top notch.*


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Minus the eggs, that's sounds like a tasty breakfast.

---------

Turkey Fillets and Fresh Spaghetti w/some fresh grated carrots.

Edit; Deus - Your fucking sig :banderas


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Southern fried chicken & chips.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

CJ said:


> Southern fried chicken & chips.


That's pretty much my Friday ritual :BAM

----------

Had a hankering for some dessert tonight and had a couple of iced buns lol.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Meat Supremo Pizza


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

Cut cucumbers, lettuce, beet fruits, corn, tomatoes all in one bowl.

In other words, one epic salad.


----------



## Martins (May 4, 2011)

Buttered toast and a cup of coffee with milk.

Finally a decent breakfast  came home for the weekend, usually my breakfast's composed of 3-to-4 Lucky Strikes.


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Some burritos with taco sauce and melted cheese atop.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

couple of McDonald's cheeseburgers and a venti caramel frappuccino from Starbucks.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Roast beef.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

beef ravioli.


----------



## Ronny (Apr 7, 2016)

Does Roman count, since he got shoved down my throat.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Turkey Tikka w/Chips.


----------



## Martins (May 4, 2011)

Cheese sandwich and tomato and basil chips.

Back to almost-meals ;_;


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

fish and chips


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Pizza Hut tonight. Meat Lovers and Supreme slices. Then some triple chocolate brownie.


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

yogurt and some pecans


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Bacon cheeseburger :sodone


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Some Easter chocolate.

I still have all of my Easter chocolate left cos I was away for almost two weeks and haven't had a chance to eat any yet :lol


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

cheeseburger and tater tots.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Sausages & potatoes.



THE SHIV said:


> cheeseburger and tater tots.


Please tell me you had bacon with that cheeseburger :benson


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Chicken Burger w/Chips*

I do love me some chips though.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Never eaten here before. Had some baked beans, mac and cheese, a roll, and some pretty good BBQ meat.


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

THE SHIV said:


> Never eaten here before. Had some baked beans, mac and cheese, a roll, and some pretty good BBQ meat.


I recently saw one of those places pop up here in Cincy. Was it any good?


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Deadpool said:


> I recently saw one of those places pop up here in Cincy. Was it any good?


It was pretty good. Baked beans were a bit spicy, but I like that. The pulled pork and brisket were both very good. Good sauce. Mac n cheese was creamy and very good. They have a lot of different stuff as evidenced here:https://www.dickeys.com/menu I would def. go again, but everyone has varied tastes. Next time I am trying one of those sandwiches.


----------



## kimino (Mar 16, 2012)

Elote asado and churros


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

Digorno Pizza and Cheetos. 

Living that high life.


----------



## Ronzilla (Feb 25, 2016)

broccoli and chicken smothered with Sriracha that currently is burning my mouth


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Snacking on some cookies with chocolate and white chocolate chunks.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Frosties mixed with Coco Pops. Good way to start the day :benson


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Chocolate popcorn :yum:


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Gravy chip :yum:


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Sausage Sandwich.


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

Steak spinach salad.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Hunter's Club from Jimmy Johns :Brock


----------



## biscotti (Dec 12, 2004)

Chicken stew and salad sadly


----------



## SonOfAnarchy91 (Jan 4, 2015)

A bunch of Reece's Peanut Butter Big Cups


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

sausage egg mcmuffin and a hash brown.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Beef stew :thumbsup


----------



## Ronzilla (Feb 25, 2016)

Sardines baked with onions and potatoes in a milky garlic sauce served with a grilled piece of baguette for sandwich making/dipping


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

leftover fisn and chips.


----------



## itsmutacantrememberinfo (Dec 31, 2009)

Stuffed peppers w/ mashed potatos, green beans, cauliflower, & corn.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

THE SHIV said:


> Never eaten here before. Had some baked beans, mac and cheese, a roll, and some pretty good BBQ meat.


I had the mac and cheese from there while I was waiting for my flight at Dallas Love Field airport last week! It was REALLY good, and really cheap too :lol

I last had lunch - vegemite and cheese sandwich, banana yoghurt, a pink wafer, some BBQ rice crackers, a fejioa and some apricots.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Start cereal & skimmed milk :yay


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Bacon quiche and chips!


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

some leftover brisket and macaroni from Dickey's.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Baked Chicken, Stuffing, and Carrots


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Bacon & potatoes.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Chicken Parm Paganini


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

Cheese and pepper sammich with peanut butter cookies.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Couple of Chicken Burgers.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Denver omelet


----------



## Lariat From Hell (Oct 5, 2013)

A chicken tender wrap and a small Caesar salad.


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

Steak Spinach Alfredo w/Coca Cola Zero.


----------



## CactusKindLove (Apr 15, 2016)

Roasted Chicken, Potato Salad and 3 glasses of water.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Burger King - cheeseburger w/ extra mustard, fries, diet coke & chocolate sundae.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Ulster fry :sodone


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

CJ said:


> Ulster fry


Is an "_Ulster Fry_" any different from a "_Full English_"?

Good morning BTW


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Blackbeard said:


> Is an "_Ulster Fry_" any different from a "_Full English_"?
> 
> Good morning BTW


It's practically the same, except it includes potato bread & soda bread. Is their no Scottish version?


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Banana Weetabix*

I love this stuff.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

CJ said:


> It's practically the same, except it includes potato bread & soda bread. Is their no Scottish version?


Interesting. Ours is just the same as the English one except I think we have Black Pudding. I should know all of this but I am totally clueless when it comes to my culture :lol


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

Homemade Fries Supreme


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Blackbeard said:


> Interesting. Ours is just the same as the English one except I think we have Black Pudding. I should know all of this but I am totally clueless when it comes to my culture :lol


Black pudding is common in all variations I think. Next you're going to tell you've never had a battered mars bar


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

CJ said:


> Next you're going to tell you've never had a battered mars bar


You know what, I actually don't think I have :maisie

I have had battered ice cream before but that was in a Chinese restaurant in London of all places :lol


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Blackbeard said:


> You know what, I actually don't think I have :maisie
> 
> I have had battered ice cream before but that was in a Chinese restaurant in London of all places :lol


:hutz

I think you're the only Scottish person I know that hasn't.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

CJ said:


> :hutz
> 
> I think you're the only Scottish person I know that hasn't.


8*D

What can I say, I've never felt the urge to have one  I like my _Mars Bars_ nice and cool from the fridge


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Blackbeard said:


> 8*D
> 
> What can I say, I've never felt the urge to have one  I like my _Mars Bars_ nice and cool from the fridge


I've had them twice I think. They're pretty good :done

At least you drink buckfast & Irn-Bru right?


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

CJ said:


> At least you drink buckfast & Irn-Bru right?


_Irn Bru_ is life :cheer

_Buckfast_ :tripsscust


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Blackbeard said:


> You know what, I actually don't think I have :maisie
> 
> I have had battered ice cream before but that was in a Chinese restaurant in London of all places :lol


Come on, you're from Scottie Land and you never tried a battered Mars Bar?

:aries2

You ain't lived dude. Try a battered Snickers too


----------



## JayGarrick (Apr 15, 2016)

Ice Cream


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Brock said:


> Try a bartered *Snickers* too


Did you miss my war against Peanut Butter? And you expect me to like _Snickers_????


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

beef tri tip and macaroni and cheese.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Ham bap, Tunnocks caramel wafer, Tayto cheese & onion crisps & a can of 7up :JLC3



Brock said:


> Come on, you're from Scottie Land and you never tried a battered Mars Bar?
> 
> :aries2
> 
> You ain't lived dude. Try a battered Snickers too


Yep, he doesn't know what he's missing :lol


----------



## Martins (May 4, 2011)

Spaghetti w/mushrooms with some olive oil and garlic, just a light lunch to get through a three-hour trip later 'til I get home.

On a side-note, I'm sorry but I must ask this: WHY ARE AMERICANS SO INTENT ON SLAPPING FUCKING BARBECUE SAUCE ON EVERY SINGLE TYPE OF MEAT? ;_;


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

kola chi


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Bacon BBQ Cheeseburger and Deep Fried Pickles


----------



## SonOfAnarchy91 (Jan 4, 2015)

Steak Cheese Burger w/ Onions and Chips <3


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Fish bites


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

pepperoni hot pocket


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Two boiled eggs


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

Toasted white bagel with regular creamcheese and banana peppers - and a glass of chocolate milk! :Tripslick


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Spaghetti


----------



## CactusKindLove (Apr 15, 2016)

Shepard's Pie with garlic toast.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Some sausage rolls and a banana choc chip muffin.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Mexican Pizza and a beef burrito.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Fried eggs, chips and baked beans.

In my future is some Easter chocolate and potato chips, lol.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

A Mars Bar.


----------



## Donnie (Apr 8, 2014)

Pot and Parma because I'm a lazy bastard who never picks anything different.


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

*Grilled Eggplant and Halloumi Salad.*


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Some bacon and salad sandwiches.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Snickers


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

Scrambled Eggs.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Fish & a curry chip :yay


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Southern Fried Chicken Fillets.

:homer


----------



## CactusKindLove (Apr 15, 2016)

eggs on toast with bacon.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

hot dog and cheeseburger


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Four pieces of toast, lol. Three with vegemite and one with marmalade.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Toast with honey (Y)


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Few Choccie Biscuits w/Cup of Tea.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Mac and cheese, then rice pudding with mandarin pieces.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

A salami and cheese sandwich.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Sunday roast


----------



## Pronoss (Aug 20, 2014)

A 90 calorie chewy granola bar with oats, granola , & chocolate chip I had to force myself to eat.

Been trying out a nootropic after my cardiologist & GP barely approved , but I had ulterior motives  asked to help with my weight loss by using it off label. But I wanted to try the "smart drug" and see if there's truth to the "brain steroids" like a modern reality "limitless" medicine.  

But 1 side effect has caused it to be used off label in patients not at risk for eating disorders, it completely turns off the hunger signal which is very dangerous if you are not careful


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

A cheese and vegemite sandwich, some biscuits, a couple of fejioas, a strawberry yoghurt and sweet chili race crackers.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Beef sandwich :yum:


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

KFC.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Mexican Style Cook-Out

(Carne Asada Steak, Chicken, Chorizo, & Shrimp all grilled) :homer


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Beef & cheese toasted sandwich :banderas


----------



## XxTalonxX (Oct 9, 2013)

Spaghetti & can of cola


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Starwberry sponge cake :mckinney


----------



## muldwych (Jan 7, 2012)

Lorne sausage and fried egg roll.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Sausages and mashed potatoes.


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

BBQ rib sandwich and a slice of Key Lime pie.


----------



## Martins (May 4, 2011)

Really nice slice of pizza from a place here called "Zodiac", basically open all night for drunk students to go and grab a bite. Had red and green peppers, bacon, mushrooms, and some more shit I can't remember because I was completely wasted.

Puked it out like half an hour later, though. ;_;


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Roast Chicken and Pasta


----------



## Martins (May 4, 2011)

My flatmates decided to order Pizza Hut. Bacon, beef and barbecue sauce. God bless.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

strawberries and cream oatmeal.


----------



## Jordan Kay (Apr 19, 2016)

Chicken tikka massala with pilau rice. Yum.


----------



## Lm2 (Feb 18, 2008)

i haven't ate yet but i am craving sushi


----------



## J-B (Oct 26, 2015)

Lemon Chicken :homer


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

2 jumbo sausage rolls with ketchup :done


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

dos tacos y nachos con queso.


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

SPICY GINGER PIZZA

sauce:
olive oil
pasta sauce
ginger
green chili peppers
red chili powder
garlic
onions

toppings:
pineapple
onions
zucchini
black olives


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Ham bap :benson


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Grilled Ham Steak and Buttered Corn


----------



## Martins (May 4, 2011)

Ham chips while bartending, so accompanied by a few shots and beers. 

Gonna make lunch now, which will probably just be some rice and fishsticks. Nothing in this goddamn house :side:


----------



## J-B (Oct 26, 2015)

Post workout grilled chicken :homer :done :sodone


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Egg Fried Rice w/Chips & Curry Sauce.

Niiiiiiiiice.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Chicken fillet burger with cheesy chips :yay


----------



## Ronzilla (Feb 25, 2016)

home made baked buffalo chicken bites made buffalo style with Franks mild buffalo sauce and a bag of baby carrots with some ranch on the side


----------



## SonOfAnarchy91 (Jan 4, 2015)

Ben & Jerry's Cookie Dough Ice Cream


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Snickers ice cream :benson


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Has a binge on Custard Cream Biscuits


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

BBQ Cheeseburger with extra pickles and onions


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

Steak Salad & Green Beans w/Diet Coke.


----------



## Martins (May 4, 2011)

White rice with chorizo and black beans. Goddamn, that was a nice dinner.


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

Some late-night ice cream. I suddenly feel like a fat pig.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Corned beef sandwich (Y)


----------



## CactusKindLove (Apr 15, 2016)

Big bowl of chili.


----------



## krtgolfing (Nov 2, 2015)

Peanut butter granola bar!


----------



## Lm2 (Feb 18, 2008)

Banana Chocolate chip muffin from last night


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

blueberry muffin overnight.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Chorizo Taco Pizza


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Sausages & potatoes.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Tayto cheese & onion flavor crisps


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

2 chili cheeses grilled dogs from Burger King.


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

Diced peri peri chicken with spicy rice chips & salad


----------



## Rugrat (Jun 30, 2013)

Top Shelf said:


> Diced peri peri chicken with spicy rice chips & salad


I assume that was a CHEEKY Nando's.


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

Rugrat said:


> I assume that was a CHEEKY Nando's.


Your assumption would be correct sir


----------



## Martins (May 4, 2011)

'Nother barbecue, 'nother few steak sandicwhes. And too many beers and sangrias.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Wendy's - cheeseburger with extra mustard, fries and Coke Zero.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Tex Mex Rice with a Cheesecake Doughnut for dessert.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Sausage sandwich (Y)


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Some yoghurt.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Southern Fried Chicken Bites w/Chips*

:homer


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Ground Turkey Philly Cheesesteak Burgers


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Philly cheesesteak hold the turkey.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

THE SHIV said:


> Philly cheesesteak hold the turkey.


My wife for some reason likes when I eat a little healthier, apparently she wants me to live longer :draper2


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Two of Tom+Chee's white bread and cheddar grilled cheese sandwiches. :ellen


----------



## Yusuke Urameshi (Nov 21, 2015)

Bacon mushroom swiss burger with mozzarella sticks and onion rings. Yummmmmmmm


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Fish bites


----------



## RVP_The_Gunner (Mar 19, 2012)

Right in the p*ssy!!!


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

RVP_The_Gunner said:


> Right in the p*ssy!!!


So a fish taco? 8*D


----------



## krtgolfing (Nov 2, 2015)

Brisket sandwhich with fried okra!


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

A-C-P said:


> My wife for some reason likes when I eat a little healthier, apparently she wants me to live longer :draper2


Sounds great. Last healthy thing I ate was a little Korean....kim chi.


----------



## SonOfAnarchy91 (Jan 4, 2015)

Chili Cheeseburger and Chips.


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

Naan, matar paneer, yellow rice, iced tea. :bird


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Pasta


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Packet of skips :thumbsup


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

chicken noodle soup.


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Some country fried steak with garlic and parmesan mashed red potatoes and country gravy. Been a little more than an hour, almost time to get started making the dessert I have planned for tonight. :wink2:


----------



## itsmutacantrememberinfo (Dec 31, 2009)

deep-fried pickles from a really good bbq place here in downtown Detroit and yes they were magically spectacular.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

My Mum's homemade potato salad, ham, salad and French bread <3


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

Asian Sugar Snap Pea & Steak Salad.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Chicken nuggets.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Iced Lemon Bun.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Peanut butter toast.


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Last night for dessert I made some mini apple pies using large crescent roll dough. Served them with some vanilla bean ice cream and drizzled caramel over it all. Very good. :yum:


For lunch today just made a couple of smoked ham sandwiches with mild cheddar and some honey mustard. A Coke to drink.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Two Beefburgers & a gravy chip :yay


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob (Aug 22, 2014)

A KitKat :yum:


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

CJ said:


> Two Beefburgers & a gravy chip :yay


Great minds think alike :maisie

*2 Hamburgers w/Fries*.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Brock said:


> Great minds think alike :maisie
> 
> *2 Hamburgers w/Fries*.


I was at a band parade so I got some exercise as well :rileylel


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

clam chowder


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Toast with vegemite and marmalade. I eat way too much toast :lol


----------



## Martins (May 4, 2011)

Went to this bar/restaurant near my place with a few friends, had a nice little steak w/pepper sauce and fries, shit was really good.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

spicy chili with some melted cheese in it.


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

Some shitty gourmet cookies. Very rich, though.


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

Pasta salad.


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

Burritos and chocolate cake. :Tripslick


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Weetabix (Y)


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Roast chicken & a lot of potatoes :done


----------



## J-B (Oct 26, 2015)

Fuck load of Chicken and Ham sandwich :bull


----------



## Martins (May 4, 2011)

Scrambled eggs w/ham and mustard and honey chips.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

A chocolate bar.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

A Chile relleno.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Weetabix again :yay


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

An apple.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

toast with strawberry jelly and some scrambled eggs.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Roast Pork, Mushroom Gravy & Mashed Potatoes


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Tuna sandwich


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Bacon & Sausage Sandwich*


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Beef stew :Bayley


----------



## Lm2 (Feb 18, 2008)

delisso Canadian Pizza


----------



## Martins (May 4, 2011)

Ham and cheese sandwich with spicy chips.

:ghost

I just really wanted to try the new smiley.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Sushi. GOAT. :cena6*


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

pasta


----------



## J-B (Oct 26, 2015)

Late night protein weetabix with toffee flavoured whey protein milk poured over it :Tripslick :Tripslick :Tripslick


----------



## XxTalonxX (Oct 9, 2013)

4 Supreme pizza slices & a can of Lemon-Lime soda.

I normally don't eat supreme pizzas and take the olives & peppers off of it but I said screw it, I'm eating all of it.


----------



## Martins (May 4, 2011)

Glass of warm milk.

I usually drink cold milk, but I might've caught a cold because my throat's hurting like a bitch. That might be due to my constant smoking as well, though.


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

Oatmeal cookies are so delish.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Japanese green tea candy. It's an acquired taste IMO, but I didn't think it was too bad!


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Toast with cheese spread :Bayley


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Egg Salad over Romaine Lettuce


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Chicken bap & a snickers :nice


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Spicy Noodle Bowl w/ Chicken


----------



## Martins (May 4, 2011)

A-C-P said:


> Egg Salad over Romaine Lettuce


ROMAN LETTUCE? FUCK OUTTA HERE.

Ham and pepperoni sandwich. Spent nine hours today decorating a float and only ate that, hungry as fuck.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Bacon :yum:


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

chili cheese dog. :yum:


----------



## kimino (Mar 16, 2012)

Torito de Camarón Los Cabos style


----------



## itsmutacantrememberinfo (Dec 31, 2009)

pineapple chunks w/ a can of C2O coconut water


----------



## Ronzilla (Feb 25, 2016)

Lou Malnati's deep dish pizza with pepperoni and garlic


----------



## kimino (Mar 16, 2012)

Best snack when you drive a lot under the sun, coco con chile y limon and a coke


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

Spinach Salad w/Steak & Blueberries.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Skittles!


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Half a soda, beans, bacon and a banana for breakfast. :trips5


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

A few Choc-Chip Cookies with a cup of tea.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Brock said:


> A few Choc-Chip Cookies with a cup of tea.


Great minds think a like. Just had some choclate chip cookies as well :JLC3


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

leftover pizza.


----------



## Freelancer (Aug 24, 2010)

Bagel with coffee, currently on my 3rd cup as I post this.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Twinkie.










First time i've tried one as i've never seen them over here before. Saw some in my local shop and tried one. Really enjoyed it lol.

Always reminds me of Die Hard.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Chinese Buffet :bull


----------



## LizaG (Apr 17, 2016)

Soup...can't wait for payday to come as that's all I have in the house.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Fish fingers :yay


----------



## krtgolfing (Nov 2, 2015)

String cheese and a granola bar. Yes I am a five year old.

:flip


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Chicken fillet burger with bacon & cheese :benson


----------



## J-B (Oct 26, 2015)

Fish & rice :book


----------



## XxTalonxX (Oct 9, 2013)

2 Spam slices, 2 eggs, hash brown, 2 tomato slices & glass of SunnyD


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Pasta


----------



## krtgolfing (Nov 2, 2015)

Dinner tonight was 500 calories. Hate dieting but it was good. Chicken burrito bowl with rice chicken corn jalepenos and peppers.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Butter chicken curry, naan bread and a bottle of water. It was amazing :yum:


----------



## Martins (May 4, 2011)

Steak sandwich with onions and peppers. Shit was delicious.


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

Filipino Pancit from a filipino party i went too. kada

The noodles were awesome!


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Bacon Sandwich* :homer


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

chicken


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Jumbo sausage roll with ketchup :done


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Crumpets with butter (Y)


----------



## krtgolfing (Nov 2, 2015)

Breakfast was a granola bar and a banana.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Chicken Taco Salad


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Chicken sandwich


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Chicken Dippers and two fried eggs. Please don't judge me, I was hungry :hogan


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

salisbury steak tv dinner.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Fish & chips :mckinney


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

meat loaf, mashed potatoes, and some niblet corn. I just like saying *niblet*. :Banderas


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Tayto Rollers :woo


----------



## Lm2 (Feb 18, 2008)

Cold Cut Sub from subway, toasted on Italian Herb and Cheese, Spinach,Tomatoes,Cucumbers,Honey Mustard


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Mac and cheese and chocolate milk.


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

Halva sandwich.


----------



## Lm2 (Feb 18, 2008)

About to make sunny sided up eggs :homer


----------



## Martins (May 4, 2011)

Four-Cheese Pizza kada


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

Mcdonald's Premium Southwest Salad with Grilled Chicken.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Ham & cheese toasted sandwich :thumbsup


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

I cooked up a couple of steaks after getting home from work.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Chicago style stuffed pizza from Papa Murphy's, which is a take n bake establishment.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Tailgater Pizza

(Pizza topped with Bratwurst, Cheddar Cheese Curds, and Grilled Onions, along with the normal sauce and mozzarella cheese) :homer


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Chicken strips in gravy


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Wendy's Spicy Chicken sandwich.

Rarely eat fast food, but fuck it, I treated myself today. Damn that thing is great.

:homer


----------



## Martins (May 4, 2011)

Got back home today for the weekend, ate fried chicken with some damn nice gravy for the first time in God knows how long. 

Usually we either grill/roast the chicken or make a stew, it's quite rare for me to eat fried chicken at home, but goddammit, once in a while my mom gets that idea and it tastes even more amazing due to the fact that I haven't eaten it in so long.


----------



## itsmutacantrememberinfo (Dec 31, 2009)

I very rarely eat fast food but I just had a cheesy gordita crunch from Taco Bell and it was amazing.

:sodone


----------



## J-B (Oct 26, 2015)

Banana with mango yoghurt poured over it. :trips5 I swear I have an insatiable appetite.


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

Peanut butter sandwich.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Leftover meatloaf sandwich.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Some salt and vinegar chips.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Couple of Southern Fried Chicken Fillets*


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

A cupcake.


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Beans on toast w/ cheese, a galaxy ripple and a yoghurt.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

maple and brown sugar oatmeal.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Corned beef bap.


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Chicken Goujon supper and a pastie.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Southern fried chicken & chips :benson


----------



## Trublez (Apr 10, 2013)




----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

Tabbouleh with corn.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Mexican pizza and an regular taco from Taco Bell.


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Alfredo pizza with ham and bacon.


----------



## J-B (Oct 26, 2015)

Maple & Pecan cereal (Y)


----------



## Rookie of the Year (Mar 26, 2015)

Had a liquid diet most of the day- started with coffee, Red Bull, Coke and a caramel milkshake- was tired as fuck and had to go visit my mum and help her shop, needed all the caffeine and sugar I could get my hands on.

First actual food of the day was dinner- satay chicken and chicken and egg fried rice. Delicious and cheap Chinese food around the corner from my place.


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Had a fry for breakfast.


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

Eggs and Steak w/asparagus.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Flamin Hot Cheetos!


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

Lime flavored crisps


----------



## Lariat From Hell (Oct 5, 2013)

*Cinnamon Toast Crunch (2x)*


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Steak & potatoes :yum:


----------



## J-B (Oct 26, 2015)

Sunday roast :trips5


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

Ketchup with homemade french fries.


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Packet of crisps and two jam doughnuts.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Tayto prawn cocktail crisps


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

chili with melted cheese and hot sauce in it.


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

Steak & Salad.


----------



## Lm2 (Feb 18, 2008)

chicken and rice


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Cereal and a croissant.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Sausage sandwich :yay


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

dos tacos.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Ribs, Brisket, and Mac & Cheese :homer


----------



## J-B (Oct 26, 2015)

Chicken, mushrooms, sausages and rice. :Bayley


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Spaghetti Bolognese. :Will


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Couple of rounds Of Toast*


----------



## krtgolfing (Nov 2, 2015)

Sandwich with turkey, cheese and spinach. Also some cheddar poppers and grapes. Granola bar for breakfast.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Chicken & ham pie :nice


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

Grilled Steak Caesar w/Asparagus.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Having Domino's Pizza during RAW.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

A couple tacos.


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Bowl of Frosted Wheats, some grapes and a banana.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

My Mum's homemade bacon and egg pie and mashed potatoes :yum:


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Strawberries and cream oatmeal.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Pork Chili Verde Tacos


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Salmon steak


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Chicken Burger w/Chips*

Niiiiiice.


----------



## Lm2 (Feb 18, 2008)

eggo waffles


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Ulster fry :woo


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

Domino's Pepperoni Pizza for dinner. Was too lazy to cook :lmao :lmao


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Venti Caramel Frappuccino while watching Ted Cruz withdraw from the Republican race.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Pasta


----------



## Martins (May 4, 2011)

Burger King's Double Cheese Bacon. And Chili Cheese Bites.

I live right next to a Burger King, though I don't usually go there to avoid spending money and try to eat something more... decent at home. Usually only go if I'm really hungover.

Today I just said fuck it because I was really damn hungry and I regret nothing. :done


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Beef Top Ramen.


----------



## Lm2 (Feb 18, 2008)

chocolate peanutbutter ice cream


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Cereal.


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

Chicken Alfredo w/Coke Zero. :tucky


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Sausage Sandwich*

Niiiiiiiiice.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Pasta bake. I have enough left to have the leftovers for lunch tomorrow yay!


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Ambrose Girl said:


> Pasta bake. I have enough left to have the leftovers for lunch tomorrow yay!


Save me some. :yum:

Finally a blueberry muffin has come back to my mouth. :homer


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

BBQ Bacon Cheeseburger & Onion Rings


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Chicken nuggets


----------



## Lm2 (Feb 18, 2008)

chicken, rice,greek salad, corn on the cob.


----------



## Mike Smalling (Sep 30, 2005)

Peanut Butter and Jelly Sandwich


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

A *GOAT* sandwich consisting of:





















:homer


----------



## krtgolfing (Nov 2, 2015)

Chipotle Chicken Cheese Steak from Jersey Mike's and a bag of baked BBQ chips.

:homer :bird


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Texas bbq flavor Pringles


----------



## J-B (Oct 26, 2015)

Steak :homer


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Pastie Supper and a small packet of Jelly Babies.


----------



## XxTalonxX (Oct 9, 2013)

A bowl of Cinnamon Toast crunch


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

A big fat juicy steak with a side of piri piri fries, plus a strawberry milkshake to wash it all down :gameon


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Fish & chips :banderas


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

Peanut Butter sandwiches because I have no jelly


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

Peanut flavored crisps.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

spaghetti and meatballs. Thank you, Mom.


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

Steak and Spinach Pasta.


----------



## Lm2 (Feb 18, 2008)

cheese burger with oninons, macaroni salad,potato salad, carrots,broccli,pinapple and honey dew.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Just a tiny bag of potato chips.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Ribeye Steak & Baked Potato


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Chicken sandwich :benson


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Cheese Burger and a chocolate bar.


----------



## tekkenjin (May 5, 2016)

coffee with croissants


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Turkey & Stuffing Sandwich w/a Sausage Roll*


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Two boiled eggs


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Cheeseburger :yum:


----------



## J-B (Oct 26, 2015)

Pasta & Fish (Y)


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

chicken teriyaki bowl


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Chocolate Finger Biscuits*

I can eat these until I explode lol.


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Beans on toast, packet of crisps and a Oat Crunch bar.


----------



## Mike Smalling (Sep 30, 2005)

Grilled Chicken.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Ham bap :yay


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

a Cinco De Mayo Feast: Grilled Carne Asada, Chicken, and Chorizo as far as the eye could see :bull


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

A-C-P said:


> a Cinco De Mayo Feast: Grilled Carne Asada, Chicken, and Chorizo as far as the eye could see :bull


Hope there were some cervezas y tequila to was it down.

General Tso's chicken and chicken chow mein.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

THE SHIV said:


> *Hope there were some cervezas y tequila to was it down.
> *
> General Tso's chicken and chicken chow mein.


SO much Tecate and Cuervo :dead3


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Southern Fried Chicken Bites*

I had 20. Good God I enjoyed them.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Scampi & a gravy chip :thumbsup



Brock said:


> *Southern Fried Chicken Bites*
> 
> *I had 20*. Good God I enjoyed them.


:mckinney


----------



## Lm2 (Feb 18, 2008)

just had this for breakfast


----------



## J-B (Oct 26, 2015)

Currently eating a Chicken burger whilst refreshing my feed to see who has been relesed next. What a life. :lol


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Burger & chips and a cheesecake. Bliss.


----------



## cornfed40 (Oct 14, 2015)

I guess it may technically be a drink, but do the tears of Damian Sandow fans count? They're thick enough that they require some chewing


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Red bell pepper and roasted chicken ravioli in an alfredo sauce with chopped up pieces of bacon tossed in as well.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Clearly, I was living high on the hog tonight.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

@AryaDark @CJ @Deadpool @THE SHIV

For lunch today, made some artichoke heart fritters and Ai Funghi pizza, based on this recipe: http://www.foodnetwork.com/recipes/emeril-lagasse/pizza-ai-funghi-recipe2.html

My mom found it to be delicious. The Taleggio cheese melted into the mushrooms, and I like to add extra pesto basil. 

In a few moments I shall prepare a whole wild salmon, slash and stuff it with basil butter. I just have to have basil today, I suppose. Spending more time with my mom lately, she says she has been missing out on many good meals. :lol


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

DesolationRow said:


> @AryaDark @CJ @Deadpool @THE SHIV
> 
> For lunch today, made some artichoke heart fritters and Ai Funghi pizza, based on this recipe: http://www.foodnetwork.com/recipes/emeril-lagasse/pizza-ai-funghi-recipe2.html
> 
> ...



Sounds like a veritable epicurean repast. Perchance this comes in a can?


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

:lmao @THE SHIV

Sadly, no. And I must say I always liked the occasional can of Chef Boyardee Beef Ravioli! Haha! :mark:


----------



## Legion (May 6, 2016)

Chicken Broccoli Alfredo Ziti with Garlic Bread


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

DesolationRow said:


> @AryaDark @CJ @Deadpool @THE SHIV
> 
> For lunch today, made some artichoke heart fritters and Ai Funghi pizza, based on this recipe: http://www.foodnetwork.com/recipes/emeril-lagasse/pizza-ai-funghi-recipe2.html
> 
> ...


That sounds heavenly. I am sure the picture on the link does not do it justice.

I almost wish I had not repped you earlier, had I known you were craving basil so much today, I might have put a Rathbone pic in your User CP. Alas at missed opportunities.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Some yoghurt.


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

Spaghetti.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Weetabix


----------



## Martins (May 4, 2011)

Grilled chicken w/pineapple. It was a nice dinner, I was just too drunk to thoroughly enjoy it ;_;


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

These really nice crumbed things with mashed potato, ham and cheese in them, with chips.

Though I'm back on my diet that I was on before I went to Wrestlemania, so no more junk food for me  Only breakfast, lunch and dinner and nothing else...


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

Ice cream sandwich. :WHYYY3


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Tuna & red onion wrap, caramel nibbles and a packet of crisps.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Sausage Roll*


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Chicken fillet burger with bacon & cheese :banderas


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

honey nut cheerios.


----------



## J-B (Oct 26, 2015)

BBQ ribs with chicken and mushrooms :book


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

A couple corndogs and some chips.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Chrome said:


> A couple corndogs and some chips.


I've wanted to try a corndog but we don't really have them over here. A Sausage in batter is the closest tbh.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Brock said:


> I've wanted to try a corndog but we don't really have them over here. A Sausage in batter is the closest tbh.


They're pretty damn good. You should come to America sometime to have some.


----------



## kimino (Mar 16, 2012)

That seafood thread made me buy 1KG of Shrimp, and in my house the one who cooks better shrimp dishes is me, so in 1 hours we are having a feast of steamed shrimp, "A la diabla" shrimp and shrimp ceviche!


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Chrome said:


> They're pretty damn good. You should come to America sometime to have some.


Yeah i think I'd have to tbh. We get seemingly everything else American over here, but corndogs havn't really made it lol. We have some bloody nice hot dogs though at least.


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

Cheese pizza danish and fiber cereal with sliced bananas and milk.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Some oatmeal, flavoured with honey.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

Deadpool said:


> That sounds heavenly. I am sure the picture on the link does not do it justice.
> 
> I almost wish I had not repped you earlier, had I known you were craving basil so much today, I might have put a Rathbone pic in your User CP. Alas at missed opportunities.


:lmao :woo :woo :woo

Some garlic fries at the San Jose "Shark Tank," SAP Center. Not bad. 

SHARKS


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Couple of hot dogs with Steak 'n' Shake chili.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Chili's spareribs, loaded potatoes, and some broccoli.


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

BBQ chips/crisps. :woo


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

About to have some Fresh Chicken Fillets w/Chips.

Niiiiiiiiice. I do love me Chicken.


----------



## gabrielcev (Aug 23, 2014)

Mashed potatoes with some red kidney beans. Eating healthy.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Toast with cheese spread 



Sol Katti said:


> BBQ chips/crisps. :woo


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Sunday roast :done


----------



## J-B (Oct 26, 2015)

Sunday roast but ffs mom I asked for chicken, not beef :moyes8


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Riesen bar.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Ben & Jerry's Caramel Core Ice Cream*

:homer


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

oatmeal and a muffin.


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Sunday Dinner and some Gateaux.


----------



## Lariat From Hell (Oct 5, 2013)

*A filet I made for my mother and a Caesar salad.*


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)




----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Sweet Chilli Chicken Wrap, a packet of Spirals and some Twirl bites. :trips5


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Apple Jacks.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Grilled Pork Chops and Corn on the Cob


----------



## Enigmatic One (Oct 27, 2015)

I just had some of my homemade green chili chicken enchiladas. Yummm!


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Beef & potatoes (Y)


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Pastrami on Rye w/ extra pickles


----------



## J-B (Oct 26, 2015)

Chicken Kiev and mushrooms 


Love me chicken :book


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Roast beef sandwich kada


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Jam Doughnut*


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

A couple PB&J sandwiches, some BBQ chips, and a couple cookies.


----------



## themuel1 (Feb 19, 2004)

Chicken teriyaki stir fry with noodles.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Dad made me some homemade chili. It was


----------



## XxTalonxX (Oct 9, 2013)

Beef Stew & rice


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Cheese Burger, Oat Crunch bar and a packet of Prawn Cocktail crisps.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Corned beef sandwich & some Tayto onion rings (Y)



Punkamaniac said:


> packet of Prawn Cocktail crisps.


One of the GOAT crisp flavours :mckinney


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Some yoghurt and then a Zinger Burger.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Kung Pao Chicken & Vegetable Fried Rice


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Diced chicken in gravy :woo


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

breakfast burrito.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Chicken Burger w/Chips*

Niiiiiiiiice.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Brock said:


> *Chicken Burger w/Chips*
> 
> Niiiiiiiiice.


Always a good choice :rileyclap


----------



## Ronzilla (Feb 25, 2016)

lamb chops and arugula salad with real mashed potatoes in a groovy mushroom gravy


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

_*Hamburgers and Fries*_


----------



## J-B (Oct 26, 2015)

Box of KFC chicken nuggets with rice :saul


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Pasta


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Chocolate Mousse*

Smoooooooooooooth.


----------



## Legion (May 6, 2016)

Made chicken salad from scratch and stuffed two hot dog rolls full


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

a hot 'n' spicy McChicken and an apple pie


----------



## XxTalonxX (Oct 9, 2013)

A big chicken breast, stuffing, stir fry rice & can of cola


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Sausage sandwich smothered in ketchup kada


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

Steak and Egg Salad.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Pasta. And I'm gonna have a Three Musketeers bar in a bit  It's my chocolate cheat for the week :lol


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Fish bites :benson


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Tandori Chicken & Couscous


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Had some chili about 2 am.


----------



## Martins (May 4, 2011)

Cheesy Ramen noodles. kada


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Beef stew :Bayley


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Vegetable Roll Sandwich's. Yummy!


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Quavers



Punkamaniac said:


> Vegetable Roll Sandwich's. Yummy!


I didn't know this was a thing :confused I'll have to give it a go some time.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Martins said:


> Cheesy Ramen noodles. kada


I could use some of that. I just had another can of chili.


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

chicken sandwich topped with a egg white


----------



## Enigmatic One (Oct 27, 2015)

BLT for me. And beer. Well I didnt have the L or the T so it was just bacon and beer.


----------



## XxTalonxX (Oct 9, 2013)

Cheeseburger flavored Hamburger Helper & mashed potatoes


----------



## Crimson (Apr 6, 2016)

Salad with whole chicen and herbs.


----------



## XxTalonxX (Oct 9, 2013)

Vanilla Moon pie


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

CJ said:


> I didn't know this was a thing :confused I'll have to give it a go some time.


You can put anything in a sandwich pal. It's quite nice. :trips5


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

Ruffles All Dressed.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Homemade mini pizzas with cheese, ham and spaghetti :yum:


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Custard Creme Biscuits with my morning Tea*


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

Macaroni with sauce


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Chicken goujons :yum:



Punkamaniac said:


> You can put anything in a sandwich pal. It's quite nice. :trips5


I usually drown them in gravy kada But I'm gonna save one next time & make a sandwich :yay


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

3 boiled eggs


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Supreme Pizza :homer


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Apple Jacks. I still know the old theme song, but I'm not going to sing it.


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Salad.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Sausage supper :sodone


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

CJ said:


> Sausage supper :sodone


I had Sausage & Chips.

:thecause


----------



## krtgolfing (Nov 2, 2015)

For lunch was a turkey and provolone sub from Jersey Mikes. Had lettuce, onion, pickles, jalapenos, and spices! With a bag of baked potato chips. Also a banana. Diet and exercise is working though!


----------



## J-B (Oct 26, 2015)

Sweet & Sour Chicken :bull


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

It's my lucky day. It's 92°F here right now. My mother just brought me a Sonic All American dog and a large pineapple shake. Pretty perfect for a hot day. Thanks, Mom. :mark:


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Macaroni noodle pasta


----------



## Enigmatic One (Oct 27, 2015)

Just made my homemade jalapeno poppers wrapped in bacon. I used cream cheese for the middle.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Beef Space Raiders :nice


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Pastie sandwich, Spirals and two Teacakes.



CJ said:


> Beef Space Raiders :nice


:trips5

Was actually considering buying a packet of them earlier but couldn't be bothered, so I chose Spirals instead.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Southern Fried Chicken Bites*

:homer

It's Friday and I scoffed 20 of these damn things again. Could easily eat these all day long.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

kettle honey soy chicken chips


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Couple of bacon sandwiches :done



Punkamaniac said:


> Pastie sandwich, Spirals and two Teacakes.
> 
> :trips5
> 
> Was actually considering buying a packet of them earlier but couldn't be bothered, so I chose Spirals instead.


Space Raiders are GOAT kada

Never had a pastie sandwich either  Need to start thinking outside the box :lol


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

chicken pot pie.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

a veritable buffet of deep friend treasures including Fries, Chicken Strips, Cheese Curds, Pickle Chips, Onion Rings, and Mushrooms :bull


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

CJ said:


> Never had a pastie sandwich either  Need to start thinking outside the box :lol


It was actually a Pastie Bap rather than a sandwich but still . . .


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Burger and Chips.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

French toast & bacon :Tripslick


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Pasta Alfredo


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Southern fried chicken & a gravy chip.


----------



## Ronzilla (Feb 25, 2016)

Honey Dijon Chicken Focaccia Sandwich from Bakers Square with seasoned french fries and extra honey mustard sauce(best honey mustard sauce ever) that I pour on the chicken in the sandwich while also dip my fries in. 

This meal is just bellissimo.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Chicken Fried Rice and BBQ Spare Ribs :gameon


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Ice Cream - Fruit Salad, Cookie Monster and Jaffa Orange flavoured. :nice


----------



## Martins (May 4, 2011)

Chocolate-filled churro :yum:


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Shredded Wheat, yoghurt and a banana.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Potato salad, ham, French bread and green salad.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Some salt and vinegar chips.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Weetabix :thumbsup


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

A homemade chicken pot pie and a glass of milk.


----------



## TerraRising (Aug 5, 2015)

Tamales with molé sauce and horchata for breakfast


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

pineapple fruit cup.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Had lamb chops, mashed potato and some vegies for dinner.

Might have had too much, stomach cramps now, but they're worth it.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Chicken fillet burger


----------



## J-B (Oct 26, 2015)

Chicken :book wrapped in bacon with a jacket potato covered in melted cheese and a sausage. :homer


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Burger, fries and a McFlurry from McDonalds.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

polish sandwich from Wienerschnitzel.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Toast - two pieces with vegemite, and one with apricot jam.


----------



## Ronzilla (Feb 25, 2016)

Korean BBQ - Chadol(thinly sliced beef) that we cooked ourselves at the table with many side plates that came along which I only know the name of 1-kimchi. (Y)(Y)


----------



## dashing_man (Dec 3, 2014)

Ambrose Girl said:


> Toast - two pieces with vegemite, and one with apricot jam.


how does vegemite taste ?


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

dashing_man said:


> how does vegemite taste ?


Um, it's sorta hard to describe. Kinda salty? Very savoury. It's made from yeast, so the flavour is strong. It's a really acquired taste, most people who don't come from a country where it's common think it's gross. I've grown up with it, so I love it lol.


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Mullerrice and a cereal bar.


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

I made this dish I found with a recipe on my phone. I used smoked sausage, red potatoes, onions and carrots. Tossed together with some spices and oils and roasted in the oven. Served it with crescent rolls. Actually came out better than I thought it would. I will have to make it again.


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

Drumstick. :sodone


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Two of those doughnuts with pink icing and 'hundred and thousands' on*

:homer


----------



## Martins (May 4, 2011)

Came home for the weekend, just had lunch, possibly my favourite thing ever:

Roasted rabbit :sodone


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Turkey wrapped in bacon


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Charleston Chew.


----------



## J-B (Oct 26, 2015)

Ham and chicken on toast with a banana (Y)


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

scrambled eggs


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

spaghetti made by sister-in-law. :homer


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Bowl of Cornflakes and a banana.


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

Cucumbers & carrots.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

BBQ Bacon Cheeseburger w/ Deep Fried Cheesecurds


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Ben & Jerry's Caramel Core Ice Cream*

:homer

Why is the vanilla portion easier to scrape out of the tub than the chocolate.


----------



## RatherBeAtNitro (Jun 25, 2014)




----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Ulster fry :yum:


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

Syrup sandwiches


----------



## J-B (Oct 26, 2015)

Lemon chicken and spicy mexican rice :bull


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Sausages and chips w/ some coleslaw. 



CJ said:


> Ulster fry :yum:


Shit, haven't had an Ulster Fry in quite a while - that needs to change. :fuckthis


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Enigmatic One (Oct 27, 2015)

I made some homemade buffalo wings in a crockpot, they just fall of the bone! And stuffing.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Muller Light Caramel & Peanut Yoghurt*

Niiiiiiiiice.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Turkey sandwich


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

Shreddies cereal with sliced bananas and milk.
Croissant with melted cheese and turkey and hot sauce.
Blueberry yogurt.

WATCHYU KNOW ABOUT BREAKFAST SON?! :dance


----------



## XxTalonxX (Oct 9, 2013)

teriyaki stir fry & 2 bean and beef burritos & a bottle of water


----------



## Martins (May 4, 2011)

Some Oreos with milk. :yum:


----------



## Ronzilla (Feb 25, 2016)

A chocolate covered almond.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Two Arby's Roast Beef n Cheddars. It's been quite a while since I had them and they were every bit as good as I remembered them.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Sausages and mashed potato!


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Lasagna


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Sausages & potatoes :nice


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Chicken Burger w/Chips & Curry Sauce.


----------



## Enigmatic One (Oct 27, 2015)

Medium rare steak, bacon and sausage. And I'm pretty sure I'm having a heart attack but it was worth it.


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Fish & Chips with some Vanilla ice cream for afters.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Homemade Lamb Jalfrezi W/Boiled Rice :chefcurry


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Rolo yoghurt :bayley2



Blackbeard said:


> Homemade Lamb Jalfrezi W/Boiled Rice :chefcurry


I had to google that


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

CJ said:


> I had to google that


You've never heard of *Lamb* before? :regal





 Jalfrezi curry is great, you should try it some time :cudi


----------



## Enigmatic One (Oct 27, 2015)

Blackbeard said:


> You've never heard of *Lamb* before? :regal
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sounds freaking amazing! Correct me if I'm wrong, but isn't some sort of stir fry? BTW, lamb is the bomb.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Blackbeard said:


> You've never heard of *Lamb* before? :regal
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm the fussy eater in my family. Think the closest I've got is a curry chip :lol


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

CJ said:


> I'm the fussy eater in my family. Think the closest I've got is a curry chip :lol


We wouldn't get on well in real life then as I cannae stand (at times) fussy eaters. :rileylel


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Punkamaniac said:


> We wouldn't get on well in real life then as I cannae stand (at times) fussy eaters. :rileylel


I know what I like & I don't deviate from it :benson

I'm the type that would eat tomato ketchup by the bucket full, but wouldn't touch a tomato :rileylol


----------



## Jackal (Nov 6, 2014)

A chicken. Brushed it with Olive Oil, put it in the oven. Worked out whilst it cooked. Now i have it on a huge plate next to me, eating it with a knife and my bare hands :brock4


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

BBQ Rib Patty Sandwich


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

chicken potato salad, and baked beans.


----------



## Mad Max (Jan 26, 2016)

Been playing around with ketogenic diet for about a week. Had avacado and lemon-peppered chicken on a base (played around with keto ingredients to make a bread-like base) for lunch.

:eva2


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

*Pasta Salad* kada


----------



## XxTalonxX (Oct 9, 2013)

A-C-P said:


> BBQ Rib Patty Sandwich


I had the same thing but I also had mashed potatoes & beans with mine & a cola


----------



## Ronzilla (Feb 25, 2016)

Steamed spinach, half of a cornish hen made grecian style, with a baby kale and chick pea salad. I'm still hungry tho


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Bacon Carbonara.


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Cereal bar, banana and a yoghurt


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Sausage Sandwich*

Niiiiiiiiice.


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

Scrambled eggs with cheese and potato wedges.
And a glass of milk.


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Pastie bap.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

grapes.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Some bacon on toast.


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

I also had bacon.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Spicy BBQ Boneless Wings w/ Ranch Dipping Sauce & Fries


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Ham bap & a snickers :Bayley


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Two Boiled eggs


----------



## cablegeddon (Jun 16, 2012)

mackarel, white bread, cheese


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Mediterranean Chicken Wrap & Quinoa Salad


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Steak & chips :done


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

Cold shrimp and spicy cocktail sauce.


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Wotsits.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Amish potato salad and a corn dog.


----------



## XxTalonxX (Oct 9, 2013)

Chicken Parmesan, mashed potatoes, green beans & a can of grape soda


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Porridge.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Some grapes


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

Two slices of pepperoni pizza and a pepsi.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

2 Cheeseburgers and Fries


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

some beef top ramen around 3am.


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

Toasted bagel with regular creamcheese and tomato slices.
Banana.
Chocolate milk.

#BreakfastClub4Lyfe


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Pie, Potatoes and Peas.


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

Fish chips and mushy peas with half a jar of tartar sauce

:drose


----------



## Lm2 (Feb 18, 2008)

fish and fries :woo


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Roast Beef and Smoked Cheddar Sandwich w/ Garlic Pepper Mayo & Crispy Coleslaw


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Chicken & ham pie & potatoes :bayley2


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Cheese & Onion crisps.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

2 ham baps & a strawberry cornetto :done


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

ground beef super burrito and some papas fritas.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Pasta


----------



## XxTalonxX (Oct 9, 2013)

Porkchops & cheesey macaroni cheese


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

Hamburger and Potato salad


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Caramel ice cream. :trips5


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Half a soda (toasted), banana and some raisins.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

bosciola penne


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Beef Tacos and Mexican Rice


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Chicken & Chips**

*Chips equate to Fries to the US people


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Crisp sandwich :bayley2


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

2 Steak Canadian mushroom and raw onion muffins


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Frosted Flakes.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Cup of coffee, handful of blueberries, rice pudding with some cinnamon in it, a waffle buttered with no syrup, and a couple strips of bacon. Very satisfying breakfast.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Pork Eggrolls


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Fish & chip :yay


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Beef Space Raiders.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Chili.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

A bowl of Sultana Bran, and a cup of chicken noodle soup.


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Cereal bar and a banana.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Rico's Pizza.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Chicken soup :Bayley


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Southern Fried Chicken Bites*

Had 20 of the buggers. :homer


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Corn Beef baps.


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Went to Steak 'n' Shake last night and got a Frisco Melt with fries and a bowl of chili. Of course at the end I took the remnants of the shoestring fries and tossed them in what was left of my chili. Those Frisco Melts are just so damn good. :yum:


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Two boiled Eggs


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Salisbury steak tv dinner with a nice apple dessert.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Southern fried chicken kada


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Pasta


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

A couple of apples.


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Hot dogs for dinner. And a mini German Chocolate cake for dessert.


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Weetabix and a banana.


----------



## J-B (Oct 26, 2015)

Protein Weetabix


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

chicken schitznel and pasta


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Start cereal :bayley2


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Chicken & Stuffing Sandwiches*


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Beans on Toast and Beef Space Raiders! :thumbsup

They *really *need to do the Pickled Onion ones in a £1 bag. I'd buy them nearly every day.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Fish and Chips.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Sunday roast :sodone



Punkamaniac said:


> Beans on Toast and Beef Space Raiders! :thumbsup
> 
> They *really *need to do the Pickled Onion ones in a £1 bag. I'd buy them nearly every day.


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

Grilled brats with horseradish sauce on a bun.
Macaroni salad and bacon baked beans.


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

CJ said:


>


If I bought a ten pack then I'd have them all ate in the one day. :lol


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

Cheese puffs with pepper on them with a glass of milk.


----------



## Lm2 (Feb 18, 2008)

four cheese bagel with herb and garlic cream cheese


----------



## southrnbygrace (Jun 14, 2014)

An egg sandwich


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

Pizza rolls.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Strawberry sponge :nice


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

5 sugared doughnuts for £2 from Blackpool promenade :drose


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

Pancake.


----------



## Oda Nobunaga (Jun 12, 2006)

Turkey sandwich and Alaska rolls (Salmon, Avocado, and Cucumber) with some plum sauce.


----------



## Martins (May 4, 2011)

A banana.

Gotta go get groceries tomorrow. Nothing in this goddamn house to eat besides bananas, spaghetti and tuna.


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

Meatloaf and scalloped potatoes and green beans.


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

Homemade spicy ginger pizza. :Tripslick


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Frosties mixed with coco pops :Bayley


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Southern fried chicken


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Custard Doughnut. 

Niiiiiiiiice.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Strawberry milkshake.


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Sausages and chips. :nice and simple.


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

Mesa'a'ah.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Two boiled eggs


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Honey Smoked Ham & Turkey w/ Provolone Cheese & French Dressing and Crispy Coleslaw


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Roast beef, potatoes & some brown lemonade :trips5


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Made some mini meatball hoagies for dinner. Blue Bunny banana split ice cream for dessert.



CJ said:


> Roast beef, potatoes & some brown lemonade :trips5


What is brown lemonade?


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Just some chicken noodle soup as I'm pretty sick right now.


----------



## Martins (May 4, 2011)

... Spaghetti with tuna and mayo. Sigh...

Couldn't make the time to go get groceries today. I don't think I'll be able to eat spaghetti or tuna after college, I'll need a 15-year break at least.


----------



## XxTalonxX (Oct 9, 2013)

THE SHIV said:


> Just some chicken noodle soup as I'm pretty sick right now.


Get feeling better

I had Pork Tenderloin, stewed potatoes, cole slaw, amish mustard potato salad & orange soda.


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Cereal and a banana.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Weetabix.



Deadpool said:


> What is brown lemonade?


It's a Northern Irish thing :lol


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

Scrambled egg on toast with 5 slices of peppered ham and grated cheese sprinkled all over


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Patty Melt and Garlic Fries


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Scrambled egg sandwich with sauerkraut


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

Peanut butter cookies with a cup of coffee.


----------



## Freelancer (Aug 24, 2010)

Ham and cheese sandwich with some dried fruit for lunch.


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Mince, Peas and Potatoes with a glass of Brown Lemonade.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Fish supper :rusevyes



Punkamaniac said:


> Mince, Peas and Potatoes with a glass of *Brown Lemonade*.


:trips5


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

apple cinnamon oatmeal. Today at Sonic you can get $.50 corn dogs all day.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Spicy Noodle Bowl w/ Shrimp


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

CJ said:


> :trips5


GOAT drink. :thumbsup


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

CJ said:


> It's a Northern Irish thing :lol


That doesn't tell me *what* it is. :mj2


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Rice with sweet peas.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Two corn dogs from Sonic.


----------



## Munkycheez (Nov 18, 2015)

rice.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Gold bar :nice



Deadpool said:


> That doesn't tell me *what* it is. :mj2


Brown lemonade is literally brown lemonade.


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

CJ said:


> Brown lemonade is literally brown lemonade.


So it's lemonade, but brown? Why is it brown? Is there tea in it? Beer?

I may not be able to sleep tonight. :mj2


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

WHAT IS THIS BROWN/RED/WHITE LEMONADE?!?!?!?! :enzo


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Leon Knuckles said:


> WHAT IS THIS BROWN/RED/WHITE LEMONADE?!?!?!?! :enzo


Since no one wanted to tell us I had to Google it to find an answer.

I got the best response from Yahoo Answers:



> Red lemonade is a popular soft drink in Ireland. Lemonade in Ireland comes in three varieties - red, brown and white. All three are officially lemon-flavoured, but there is a marked difference in taste between the varieties.[citation needed]
> 
> Red lemonade is one of the most popular mixers used with spirits in Ireland, particularly whiskey.[1][citation needed]
> 
> ...


I had to go to fucking Yahoo Answers.
I feel like I have to take a shower. :mj2


----------



## XxTalonxX (Oct 9, 2013)

Fried chicken, Amish potato salad, orange soda


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

Grilled cheese sammich (I put tomato and onion slices in mine, shoot me) and french fries.

Now I want some red lemonade man!


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Cereal, a muffin and a banana.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

This weird popcorn brittle from Ukraine. It's literally just popcorn and sugar. Very sweet.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Toast with cheese spread :bayley2



Deadpool said:


> So it's lemonade, but brown?


Yep. We do things differently over here :lol



Deadpool said:


> Is there tea in it? Beer?


Nope. It's just lemonade that's coloured brown. Tastes real good though :trips5


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Veggie Roll, Chips and a glass of Cream Soda.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

leftover corn dog.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Chicken Parm Sandwich on Garlic Bread :homer


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Mince & potatoes.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Pasta


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

2 hotdogs and potato chips and a glass of root beer.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

lasagna and peas.


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Cereal, banana and a small box of raisins.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

A bowl of Kellogg's Frosties and a Banana


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Chicken and chips.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Bacon Sandwich.

:homer

First time in ages i have had one and it was goooooooooooooooooood.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

A snickers bar.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

A Tuna & Cheese Toastie :yum:


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Roast Pork in Gravy, Mashed Potatoes and Carrots


----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)

Wispa Chocolate, Prawn Cocktail Crisps, Mango & Passion Fruit Yogurt


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Herb Chicken & Vegetable Rice bowl


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Pie and tatties.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

ravioli.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Bacon, sausages & potatoes :done


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Rice & corn


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

McDonalds - chicken nuggets, fries and Coke Zero.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Since it's Friday I decided to treat myself to a nice juicy Cheeseburger and a Strawberry Milkshake for Lunch :woo


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

A mandarin.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Punkamaniac said:


> Pie and tatties.


Read that as Pie and Titties :andre

BBQ Bacon Cheeseburger & Deep Friend Cheese Curds


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Two boiled eggs


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Fish bites :benson


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

Re-heated left over enchiladas..NOT GOOD!!!


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Burger and chips.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Ham & Cheese Sandwich w/ Honey Mustard and Macaroni Pasta Salad


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

barbecue potato chips.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Southern fried chicken & a gravy chip.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Pasta


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Beans on Toast with a side of Coleslaw. :thumbsup


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Fried eggs, chips and baked beans (Y)


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Crisp sandwich :yay


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

honey nut cheerios.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Two glazed donuts.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*20 Southern Fried Chicken Bites*

:homer More please.


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Some chocolate covered and glazed donuts. Tried some chocolate cashew milk with it.

I'll have the donuts again, but not the cashew milk. :no:


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Chicken Goujon supper. :yay


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Chicken fillet burger :bayley2


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Original Chicken Sandwich and a large Coke from Burger King.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Pasta


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Cereal bar and some grapes.


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

Saltine crackers with peanut butter. And a glass of milk.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

_*Long John Silvers*_


----------



## manstis1804 (Jan 31, 2010)

Nips.












You know, the caramel hard candy. Snuck them into a matinee. I'm such an old person.


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

Purple grapes.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Sunday Roast, Pavlova, a roast beef sandwich & some cornflakes :sodone


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

Pork Chops and Cold Pasta Salad with Corn On The Cob [With salt/pepper and butter].


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

Roti x5 - CUZ IMMA BEAST!
Cauliflower + peas
Green beans
White rice in dhaal (lentil soup) - Good fiber for the colon
Italian salad
Bottle of water

WATCHYU KNOW ABOUT MOM'S HOME FOOD?!?!?! :enzo


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Some sherbert lollies.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Cheese and vegemite sandwich, a kiwifruit, blackberry yoghurt, some biscuits and chicken noodle soup.


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

Strawberries and whipped cream.


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers (Oct 23, 2009)

A small deluxe pizza. 
:homer


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Grilled hot dog and hamburger, potato salad and baked beans for Memorial Day.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Two buffalo chicken sliders from Arby's. Love a good buffalo chicken sandwich, but really can't find any around here. Shame it's limited time, but they nailed it. Only complaint is that it's only a slider, not a big ass sandwich.


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Cereal and an German Empire biscuit. :nice


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Beef sandwich :nice


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Crisp sandwich, Pick&Mix and a yoghurt.


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

Chicken Alfredo.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Steak & potatoes :done


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Fish Fingers & Chips.*


----------



## Martins (May 4, 2011)

Scrambled eggs w/ham and this DELICIOUS little cheese I bought from a small store in my street that sells local dairy products. Made it taste so much better.

And a Kit Kat afterwards. :hunter


----------



## NeverDrewADime (Apr 22, 2016)

4 slices of pizza with curry and chips


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Alfredo pasta


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Grilled Carne Asada Steak and Grilled Tequila Lime Shrimp tacos


----------



## Oda Nobunaga (Jun 12, 2006)

Black Bean Veggie burger and Sweet Potato fries.


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

*Grilled chicken salad avocado w/Coca Cola Cherry Zero.* kada


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

2 granola bars and a cup of coffee.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Footlong chili cheese dog.


----------



## Ronzilla (Feb 25, 2016)

a slice of pizza- sausage, pepperoni, green pepper, mushroom, and onion --from my favorite pizza place known to this day


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Toast and a banana. :meh


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

bowl of Apple Jacks.


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

Barbecued steak and Scrambled Eggs.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Ham bap & a can of coke :bayley2


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Couple of slices of Chocolate Swiss Roll*

Niiiiiiiiice. :cesaro


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Apple & chopped up banana


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Sausage & chips with some ice cream for desert. :yay


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Nacho cheese Doritos


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Sausages & potatoes.


----------



## XxTalonxX (Oct 9, 2013)

Bologna sandwich


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

potato salad and baked beans.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

Home-made pulled pork quesadilla's.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Cheese & onion crisp sandwich :bayley2


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

Roast beef with horseradish cream and garlic potatoes.


----------



## Ronzilla (Feb 25, 2016)

4 oven baked chicken legs with baked sweet potatoes, baked eggplant slices topped with parsley and tomatoes, and a really good salad made of cucumbers, mint, tomatoes, lettuce, red onions, and radishes.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Weetabix :yum:


----------



## JayM (May 5, 2013)

Spaghetti


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Couple Fully Loaded Chicago Style Hot Dogs


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Couple of jumbo sausage rolls :sodone


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Chicken Burger*


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

I love pulled pork. Had some left over from yesterday so had the rest with boiled rice and Japanese Yum Yum sauce (yeah, a very early lunch, I know). :drose


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Hot Dogs :woo:woo:woo


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Polish sausage and Amish potato salad.


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Veggie Roll salad. :trips5


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Chicken & chips :Bayley


----------



## Jonasolsson96 (Dec 31, 2014)

Lamb chop, brown rice, some steamed broccolis and a bunch of other greens


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Turkey BLT & Crispy Coleslaw


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Strawberry cornetto


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Wendy's - cheeseburger, fries, Coke Zero with a chocolate Frosty.

Then I had a coffee, lol. I only had it cos I missed my train, had time to kill and it was freezing outside and I needed to warm up my hands :lol


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

Chicken and white rice.


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Toast.


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

Punkamaniac said:


> Toast.


Now ive got the Heywood Banks Toast song in-my-head.:grin2::grin2:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c0NdwzdOLkE


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Chicken noodle soup.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

tortellini


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Sausage + Bacon Sandwich*

Niiiiiiiiiiiiiiice.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Corned beef bap & a freddo.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Pork Carnitas and Mexican Rice & Black Beans


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

I made some pakistani aloo ghosht (potato beef curry) that I plan to have with roghni naan. 

Kinda looks like this: 









_*not a photo of my stew. _


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

2 sausage croissants.


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Bacon sandwich and a flake yoghurt.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Vegetable roll :yay


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Meatballs & Spaghetti.....


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Wendy's chili.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

CJ said:


> Vegetable roll :yay


Eat it with chop sticks, I imagine, as befits a member of the Lynch Army?


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Dolorian said:


> Eat it with chop sticks, I imagine, as befits a member of the Lynch Army?


:nah


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

Chicken and dumplings.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Mac and cheese.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Light night snack...










No I didn't eat a whole box...really!


----------



## XxTalonxX (Oct 9, 2013)

Bowl of Neapolitan ice cream


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Weetabix.


----------



## Martins (May 4, 2011)

Gizzards sandwich :yum:


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Chicken Strips & Fries w/BBQ and Ranch dipping sauces


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Just did a piledriver to a cream cheese croissant


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Salisbury steak mashed potatoes and some apple pie.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

German Bologna Sandwich w/ Stone Ground Mustard and German Potato Salad


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Burger.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Bacon cheeseburger :yum:


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Publix sandwich


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Chicken noodle soup.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Toasted soda :bayley2


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Cup of Tea w/Dark Chocolate Biscuits, to start the day off with.*


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Dairy Milk with Oreo bar.


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Cereal.


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

Nachos and a glass of milk.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Southern Fried Chicken Bites*

:homer

20 of these lovelies consumed and I want MORE.


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

Cut cucumbers with salt.


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Grand Theft Chicken burger downed with some Brown Lemonade. :yay :thumbsup


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

******'s, tomatoes and lettuce.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

strawberries n cream oatmeal.


----------



## XxTalonxX (Oct 9, 2013)

2 pulled pork BBQ sandwiches, potato chips & a can of soda


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Just did a pedigree to a grilled chicken wrap


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Sultana Bran cereal.


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

Oreo fuckin' McFlurry!


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Pastrami with mayo mustard, sweet relish, and cheese.


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Chicken bacon ranch pizza that I got from Walmart. Pretty damn good.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Frosties mixed with Coco Pops :done


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Ulster Fry.


----------



## Martins (May 4, 2011)

I was so used to not having eggs in my house that now that I've actually started to buy eggs WAY more frequently and just making scrambled eggs with different shit for lunch. 

Today it was cheese (bought a harder cheese at the store this time, doesn't melt as well but has a stronger taste), portobello mushrooms and cherry tomatoes. With some Lays chips.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Two boiled eggs.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

3 spicy as fuck mini tacos from a local Mexican restaurant. :yum:


----------



## JayM (May 5, 2013)

Grilled chicken sandwich. Really good


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Sunday roast :bayley2


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Salad w/ Barbecue Chicken.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Just did an F5 to a Forest Burger










Grilled agnus beef with mushroom creme, sweet onion, lettuce, tomatoes and mozzarella cheese. Badass.


----------



## Big Doggy Dog (Dec 27, 2014)

Pizza!


----------



## XxTalonxX (Oct 9, 2013)

Bowl of chili & can of Tubz Root Beer


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Couple of hot dogs and some seasoned fries.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

A fruit cup and a wedge of cheese.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Three Musketeers bar. It's so good.

But it does mean I've blown my one chocolate cheat for the week on Monday, and now I'm not allowed any more for the rest of the week lol.


----------



## dashing_man (Dec 3, 2014)

yogurt shake and that's all. Now have to wait till Sunset to eat/drink :bosstrips


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Steak sandwich :trips5


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Strawberry yogurt then a blueberry one a few hours later.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

THE SHIV said:


> Strawberry yogurt then a blueberry one a few hours later.


You should have mixed them together :rileyclap


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Grilled Ribeye Steak & Asparagus


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Cheese Ploughmans sammitch, a packet of Wine Gums and Prawn Cocktail crisps. :yay


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Blueberry Waffles.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Hamburger & Chips

For my fellow UK'ers; Get some Albert Bartlett Chips, sooooooooooo nice.


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Sausage(s) and chips.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Spicy Nacho Doritos.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Roast Beef & Smoked Cheddar Sandwich w/ Garlic Pepper Mayo


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Chicken Curry, Fried Rice and Peking Spare Ribs :dancingpenguin


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Did a Jackhammer to a chicken tender wrap a bit ago


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Orange chicken and an eggroll.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Bacon & chips :nice


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Italiano Sub


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

_*A banana. *_


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

Left over Bratwurst (that I got lazy with and cooked in the oven in the first place), left over noodles, some soya sauce and sweet and sour sauce all mixed in together (was lazy as fuck I know). 

A mistake I'll never make again.


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Fried chicken breast sandwiches with lettuce and honey mustard.



Reaper said:


> Left over Bratwurst (that I got lazy with and cooked in the oven in the first place), left over noodles, some soya sauce and sweet and sour sauce all mixed in together (was lazy as fuck I know).
> 
> A mistake I'll never make again.


I do that to myself all the time. I find a bunch of small items that won't make a whole meal by themselves and just toss them together to see what happens. I've found some wonderful combinations that way, but also, like you experienced, many regrets as well. :lol


----------



## Martins (May 4, 2011)

Tortellini stuffed with green pepper and sausages.

Delicious, but sort of a frail dinner for a night out drinking. Got drunker than I usually get with the amount of wine/beer/shots I drank, though quite functional right now.


----------



## XxTalonxX (Oct 9, 2013)

Beef stew and Rice & can of Tubz Root Beer


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

Chicken fried chicken with mashed potatoes and gravy.


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Cereal and a banana. :meh


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Toasted soda & some cornflakes :bayley


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

CJ said:


> *Toasted soda* & some cornflakes :bayley


My wife and I are really curious about what that is ...


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Reaper said:


> My wife and I are really curious about what that is ...





> Soda bread is one of Northern Ireland’s unique griddle breads, it can be eaten straight away, or cooked until golden in an Ulster fry. They are sometimes eaten with butter and home-made jam, or with savoury food such as smoked salmon, fresh fried eel, or thick dry-cured bacon.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

CJ said:


>


Lolol. Figured you were talking about bread. We really thought it was toasted soda.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Did a sharpshooter to a strawberry banana yogurt


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Chicken Burritos


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

A tums tablet [Heartburn].


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)




----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

A-C-P said:


> Chicken Burritos


I cant see that without thinking about the movie Battleship.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Ham & Cheese Macaroni Salad


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

sausage egg mcmuffin, hash brown, large Coke.


----------



## Ronzilla (Feb 25, 2016)

Grilled chicken thighs with trader joe's sriracha barbeque sauce, a cucumbery minty tomato salad, and a buttery corn on the cob


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Veggie Roll sandwich and some Vanilla ice cream.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Pasta


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Raspberry yoghurt.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Sausage sandwich :bayley2


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

maple and brown sugar oatmeal.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Apple


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

Croissants dipped in melted butter.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

A Pepperoni Passion Pizza from _Domino_'s :yum:

And a Chicken Roulette box on the side 8*D


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Burger w/ Pepperjack Cheese, Jalapenos, & Spicy Sauce


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Prawn Cocktail crisp sandwich. :homer3


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Fish bites :yay


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Chicken Burger & Chips.


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Pie and mashed tatties.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Tuna Salad Sandwich & Crispy Coleslaw


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Southern fried chicken


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Did a DDT to some chicken tenders


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

peaches and cream oatmeal.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Packet of Wotsits & some brown lemonade :bayley2


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Sultana Bran cereal.


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Sloppy joes on toasted buns with mozzarella cheese.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Just did an Attitude Adjustment to a couple of ham & cheese wraps


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

Mac & Cheese with Green Beans with Bacon.


----------



## Zatiel (Dec 6, 2010)

One fine granny smith apple.


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Bowl of Cornflakes and a banana. :thumbsup


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Chicken and chips.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Toast with honey


----------



## Freelancer (Aug 24, 2010)

Chicken enchiladas and rice for dinner last night. No breakfast for me today.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Beef burrito from a local restaurant. Thing was pretty huge. I split it in two for lunch and dinner.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Bacon Sandwich.

Ooh I did enjoy it.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

This is from last night. Teriyaki with Pan-friend thin steaks. Turned out great.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Choripollo (which is grilled bonless chicken breast stuffed with chorizo & cheese) & Cilantro Lime Rice


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Cocoa Pebbles.


----------



## cablegeddon (Jun 16, 2012)

boiled broccoli and carrots, grilled chicken and one raw carrot....I'm on the Tyson Fury diet


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

pretzels


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Bacon cheeseburger :yay


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Beef Top Ramen.


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

Italian stew with bread.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Wendy's - cheeseburger with extra mustard, fries, Coke Zero and small vanilla frosty.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Ulster fry :sodone


----------



## Freelancer (Aug 24, 2010)

Baked tilapia with a side of pierogi's. Which wasn't good luck for the Pens by the way......


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Scrambled Egg Sandwich


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Frosted Flakes.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Sausage & Mushroom Pizza


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Burger & Chips. :nice


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Chicken & ham pie & chips :bayley2


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)




----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

A-C-P said:


> Sausage & Mushroom Pizza












I had Boar's Head Steak and Cheese.


----------



## XxTalonxX (Oct 9, 2013)

Scrambled eggs, ham, tater tots, gravy & can of cola


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Cheeseburger with bacon, onion rings, lettuce, some special sauce and BBQ sauce. Pretty good.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Fish in sweet chili crumbed coating, chips, roast potatoes and peas. It was soooo good.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Some bacon.


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Ulster Fry.


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

Bagel with cream cheese.


----------



## bmxmadb53 (Mar 12, 2006)

Grilled chicken salad...


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Weetabix


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

Lean, thin mini-steaks are my current favorites. I bought a good batch from publix and they've contributed to 3 very delicious and healthy meals :drose 

I made cauliflower steak stir fry last night - and had some mini steaks left over for salads and sandwiches.

PS. I offered my sugar gliders full boiled shrimp last night and only 1 of them ate it.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

clam chowder.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Cheese & onion crisp sandwich :thumbsup


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Southern Fried Chicken Bites.

20 :homer


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Boneless wings. :woo


----------



## Jaunties (May 21, 2015)

A bowl of raspberries, my favorite fruit.


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

Toast with butter


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Couple of bacon baps & some Club Orange :bayley2


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

spaghetti and meatballs.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Sandwich and some chips from a deli.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Toast with vegemite, apricot jam and peanut butter (not all on one slice obviously ).


----------



## XxTalonxX (Oct 9, 2013)

Fried chicken & potato wedges and a can of cola


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Toasted soda :yay


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Salt and vinegar chips and some coke.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Sunday Roast :Bayley


----------



## Martins (May 4, 2011)

FUCKING LASAGNA :homer


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Veggie Burger & Chips @ a bar before the Norn Iron/Poland game.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Dos chimichangas.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Skips :benson


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

Homemade Caesar Salad with Beef steak and goat cheese. Turned out great.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Just did a Styles Clash to an epic 12" chicken sandwich


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Tri tip,scalloped potatoes,baked beans, and a little mac n cheese.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Ham & cheese toastie :bayley2


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Grilled Flank Steak & Chimichuri :book


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

Cheat night


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Chipotle Chicken Flatbread


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Pack of Salted Popcorn.


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

Home made cheesy mash,steak,baby sweetcorn ,mushy peas.raw onion and peppercorn sauce.

Warm chocolate fudge cake with cornish ice cream for pudding :drose


----------



## bgrcarlos (Jun 13, 2016)

pizza & ice tea.


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Ulster Fry! :yay


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Roast beef & potatoes


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Pasta


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

Lunch: Croissant sammich with melted cheese, salami, banana peppers, Miracle Whip and Louisiana hot sauce. Glass of chocolate milk. Ripe banana.

Dinner: Vegetarian enchiladas with beans stuffing, topped with red enchilada sauce and melted cheddar cheese. Glass of Aloe Vera lychee juice. Coconut muffin for dessert.


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

Chicken Fajitas.


----------



## XxTalonxX (Oct 9, 2013)

Meatloaf, mashed potatoes, cheesey mac & cheese


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Sausages, mashed potatoes and peas.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Cheeseburger and french fries.


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

I just had some birthday cake flavored ice cream. It's basically vanilla with sprinkles and icing mixed in.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Corned beef sandwich & a can of Coke :bayley2


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Did a vertebreaker to an egg + ham egg omelette


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Chicken Strips & Fries w/Garlic Parmesan dipping sauce


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Snickers :nice


----------



## Jaunties (May 21, 2015)

A few slices of cantaloupe


----------



## Ronzilla (Feb 25, 2016)

My girlfriend's *****


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Doritos


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

big ass breakfast burrito.


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

Swiss Steak.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Banana flavoured yoghurt. Though it didn't really taste that much like bananas :lol


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

I smoked some weed and I got the crazy munchies, so I whipped up a crazy egg sammich.

I cut a croissant bun in half and smell the inside. I spread Miracle Whip and a little bit of Ragu.

I drop 4 slices of Hungarian salami on the pan on medium heat. Let that bitch fry up and flip occasionally. On the side, I slice a long chili pepper into tiny pieces.

I place a slice of cheddar cheese, topped with the salami and chili peppers, along with a few banana ring peppers. Drizzle some Louisiana hot sauce.

Drop 2 eggs in the grease pan, fold and transfer to the sammich to complete the package.

I gobbled that shit up in about 2 seconds with a side of dill pickles and a glass of world fruit juice (pineapple, mango, jackfruit).

I'm still hungry lol.


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

Jaunties said:


> A few slices of cantaloupe


We call this "suckertitty" in my language. I am 100% serious. :lmao


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Lasagna with whole kernel corn.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Chopped up Banana


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Spaghetti Bolognase.

Ooh I did enjoy this.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Chicken nuggets :bayley2


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Beans. 

Simple and quick. :nice


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

After eating really well the last few days, I had good old fashioned Ramen last night. Man gets tired of cooking every night :hogan


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Chorizo, Black Beans & Rice


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Tilapia sandwich


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

Frosted Mini Wheats.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Chicken Caesar Pasta Salad


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Steak pie & chips :Bayley


----------



## kimino (Mar 16, 2012)

Seafood Molcajete


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

CJ said:


> Steak pie & chips :Bayley


Steak Pie sounds delish. 

I'm literally chewing ice right now because it's almost 100 degrees out and my AC needs a new filter 

:hogan


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Jelly Tots.


----------



## Jaunties (May 21, 2015)




----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

Toasted everything bagel with regular creamcheese and Hungarian salami with a glass of chocolate milk and a ripe banana.


----------



## kimino (Mar 16, 2012)

Why, why they let me know this place existed! Now i am going to have heart problems and Diabetes in a near future (Of course fucking worth it)

A chuleta+Chorizo +Onions + Guacamole Hot Dog and a Gansito (snack cake 10x better than Twinkies imho) milk shake


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Toast.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Ham and cheese omelet & chips :yum:


----------



## Kostic (May 5, 2015)

Sandwich with ham, mayo, tomatoes and cucumbers.


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Banana sandwich.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

BBQ Pulled Pork & Mac N' Cheese


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Beef burger :bayley2


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Steak/Mash/Mushy Peas. :nice :yay

Then had a packet of Fruit Salad Chewits. :trips5


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

Just some fiber cereal with milk and a peach.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

egg rolls with sweet and sour sauce.


----------



## The Renegade (Jul 19, 2011)

*I'm sure that this joke has been made already, but i'm not scrolling back far enough to double check* :bored


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Krispy Kreme Donuts!


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

Some of yall fatties really need to learn how to eat better. wens2


----------



## Martins (May 4, 2011)

AND FOR MY 1000th POST, I HAD:

Bread with butter.

Anticlimactic, I know.


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

For Dinner..Chicken and stuffing with cranberry sauce and green beans.
Now for a snack..Brown sugar and cinnamon pop tarts with a glass of milk.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Bowl of Coco Pops.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Weetabix (Y)


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Chicken Bacon Ranch Pizza


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

Philly cheese steak. :sodone


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

*Chicken pasta salad w/ Water. *


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Pretzels


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

20 Southern Fried Chicken Bites 

:homer

Fuck I can eat these all day long maaaaaan.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Frosted Flakes.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Cowboy supper :sodone


----------



## Jaunties (May 21, 2015)

Mushroom and cheese omelette.


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Beans on Toast.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Crisp sandwich :Bayley


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Big Mac.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Chocolate Doughnut.

:homer


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Southern fried chicken & a gravy chip :done


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

It's Steakday at my house :drose


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Western Bacon Cheeseburger.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

_*Long John Silvers :drose*_


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Croissants.


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Bowl of Cornflakes and some Toast. :bayley2


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Steak sandwich with bacon...and an apple...I'm healthy...


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Rice pudding.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Chimichangas and some random potato wedges.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Fresh Turkey Burger w/Chips.

Oh and a Caramel & Custard Doughnut for afters. Niiiiiiiiice.


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Crisp sandwich and a banana.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

Cabbage soup with rice. And butter bread.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Sunday roast :yay


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Pizza


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Just did a Kinshasa to a couple of sushi rolls and salmon sashimi


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

:dancingpenguin:dancingpenguin:dancingpenguin








:dancingpenguin:dancingpenguin:dancingpenguin​


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Bowl of Weetabix and some Toast. :nice


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

steak baked potato and brussel sprouts.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

A snickers bar.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Pizza and Wing Buffet :bull


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Did a sweet chin music to a banana muffin


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Fudge. :Bayley


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Chicken fillet burger with bacon & cheese :sodone


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Fully Loaded Chicago Style Hot Dog


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

scalloped potatoes and baked beans.


----------



## Martins (May 4, 2011)

Lion cereal. :hunter


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Cheerio's and a banana.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Frosties mixed with Coco Pops


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

beef trip tip scalloped potatoes and baked beans.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Spaghetti Bolognase.

Niiiiiiiiice.


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Tin of Spaghetti.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Spaghetti & Meat Sauce


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Jumbo sausage roll & a ham bap :nice


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Vegetable Roll sandwich.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Chicken & chips :mckinney


----------



## dashing_man (Dec 3, 2014)

Mutton Biryani (it's Steam cooked Mutton with spicy rice)


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Cheese on toast (Y)


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

oatmeal and orange juice.


----------



## krtgolfing (Nov 2, 2015)

Pizza rolls


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Fish Tacos


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Ulster fry :sodone


----------



## krtgolfing (Nov 2, 2015)

Grilled chicken salad with light italian dressing...


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Spaghetti Bolognese with Garlic Bread Slices :yum:

And for pudding I had some Strawberries & Cream


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

Pan fried tilapia with Alfredo pasta. The pasta was horrible but the fish turned out great.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

steak, baked potato, and an ear of corn.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Fish and chips. The lady who served me was nice enough to give me an extra piece of fish for free. Plus I also had a couple of spring rolls cos my Mum always buys some for us to share.


----------



## Saffiemack (Jun 11, 2016)

Cheese fries from TGI Friday's. Damn


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)




----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

Spaghetti and garlic bread.


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)




----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Beans on Toast. :nice


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

banana and some honey nut cheerios.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Bacon bap & a strawberry Yazoo :nice


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Pepperoni & Sausage Pizza


----------



## krtgolfing (Nov 2, 2015)




----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Pie and tatties. :yay


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Ham & Provolone on Rye


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

deep dish pizza.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Sausages, potatoes & lots of gravy :mckinney


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

BBQ ribs, mac and cheese, and collard greens.


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

Aloo Paratha (it's India though, so shit was kinda spicy, fucking delicious nonetheless)


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Some mac and cheese, then some yoghurt.

It's a very Italian food day cos I think we're having pizza for dinner :lol


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

For dinner..Beef stew.
For a snack now..Peanut butter and marshmallow fluff sandwiches.


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

Chocolate chip ice cream sandwich. :krillin4


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Toast with cheese & ham spread :yay


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Two giant pancakes w/ egg and beans! :sodone


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

20 Southern Fried Chicken Bites 

:homer

I.WANT.MORE


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Some yoghurt.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Pretzels


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Beef Tacos


----------



## krtgolfing (Nov 2, 2015)

Italian Sub from Jersey Mike's


----------



## BigVern (May 23, 2016)

Tuna casserole.
(tuna, pasta, cream of chicken soup, milk, margarine, chicken salt, cheese)


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Salisbury steak tv dinner.A dollar well spent. :vince$


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Cajun Turkey Sandwich & Jambalaya Pasta Salad


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

beef burrito and some fries for lunch.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Chicken fillet burger :bayley2


----------



## J-B (Oct 26, 2015)

A chocolate teacake :yum:


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Spaghetti


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Burger + chips earlier. :nice


----------



## BigVern (May 23, 2016)

Homemade mac & cheese.


----------



## XxTalonxX (Oct 9, 2013)

PaigeLover said:


> Spaghetti


I had Spaghetti too


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Did a Burning Hammer to a Caesar Salad


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Nutrigrain bar and a banana.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Toast with butter and grape jelly on it.


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Soup and a sandwich. :yay


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

Pork sandwich and potato salad. :bayley2


----------



## J-B (Oct 26, 2015)

Steak, mexican rice and mushrooms :bull


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Wotsits. :Bayley


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Southern fried chicken & chips :woo


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

NY Strip steak with fried eggs and hash browns.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Mexican Pizza.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

One medium rare Steak with Onion Rings, Peri Peri Fries and a side of Salad :bull


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

A couple of pieces of toast.


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

Nothing since yesterday afternoon. I don't feel like eating, only drinking juice.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

A peach.


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Giant Texas-sized pork tenderloin sandwich at a festival.

Later on I had a pink lemonade sour flavored shaved ice.

I left feeling somewhat unwell, so it was a good time to be sure. (Y)


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Cereal.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Turkey, potatoes, potato croquettes, yorkshire puddings & tons of gravy :done


----------



## SonOfAnarchy91 (Jan 4, 2015)

CJ said:


> yorkshire puddings


:banderas

OT: 
Curry Flavored Noodles and a Double Decker.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Spaghetti and meatballs.


----------



## Trivette (Dec 30, 2013)

Snickers bar.


----------



## SonOfAnarchy91 (Jan 4, 2015)

Lorne Sausage Softie and Soup.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Whopper & fries. :trips5


----------



## BigVern (May 23, 2016)

Beef schnitzel and boiled potatoes


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I had an excellent lunch earlier - cheese on crackers (which I hadn't had for AGES), a kiwifruit, a yoghurt, some biscuits and some rice crackers. It was SO good.


----------



## BigVern (May 23, 2016)

Ambrose Girl said:


> I had an excellent lunch earlier - cheese on crackers (which I hadn't had for AGES), a kiwifruit, a yoghurt, some biscuits and some rice crackers. It was SO good.


Your use of the phrase "kiwifruit" caught me off-guard. Then I realized where you were from. :grin2:


----------



## BigVern (May 23, 2016)

Oh, and about to have fish and chips for tea tonight.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

BigVern said:


> Your use of the phrase "kiwifruit" caught me off-guard. Then I realized where you were from. :grin2:


Heh, yeah  That always confuses people :lol

(BTW hello fellow Kiwi!)


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

Spicy noodles off some local place in the middle of Delhi.

I was told I might get sick from common people food, but hey, I'm living the Indian experience.


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Cereal, banana and a box of raisin's.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Italiano Sub


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Some extremely hot Jalapeno chips from Mexico. I've had chips in the past that claimed to be hot, but had hardly any heat to them at all, but DAMN these ones lived up to the promise :lol


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Burger and a packet of Onion Rings crisps. :nice


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Grilled Burgers, Brats, and Hot Dogs


----------



## BigVern (May 23, 2016)

A-C-P said:


> Grilled Burgers, Brats, and Hot Dogs


Holy meat sweats! That sounds great! Was it a barbecue? I miss the midwest sometimes...


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

BigVern said:


> Holy meat sweats! That sounds great! Was it a barbecue? I miss the midwest sometimes...


Yep, in the summer we usually have a family BBQ just about every Sunday afternoon. This Sunday we went good old All-American Burgers, Brats, and Hot Dogs.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

I made a weird combination of Steak and Curry (not really curry but Pakistani style salan) and had it with Naan. 

Was a great combination actually. Didn't think it would be.


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

Refrigerated Popeyes chicken. Spicy white meat of course.


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Sausages/Beans/Mashed tatties with some ice cream for desert. :Bayley


----------



## SonOfAnarchy91 (Jan 4, 2015)

Stewed Sausages and Mashed Tatties.


----------



## J-B (Oct 26, 2015)

Chicken Kiev with chips (Y)


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Turkey & potatoes :yum:


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

Cheese and egg on toast with Miracle Whip, hot sauce and a dab of ketchup plus a glass of chocolate milk.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Sausage egg&cheese biscuit from Carl's Jr.


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Sloppy joes with bacon and shredded cheddar, and some tater tots.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Prawn cocktail crisp sandwich :benson


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

leftover spaghetti.


----------



## Martins (May 4, 2011)

Bread with some absolutely fucking delicious goat cream cheese I bought at the store yesterday. Smells fucking horrid and my flatmate can't be around it, but I've always thought that the worse a cheese smelled, the tastier it was. And boy, is it true in this case.


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Toast.


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

Butterscotch Rice.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Cinnamon Poptart


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Toast and oatmeal.


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Sausage Rolls. :nice


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Ham bap & a snickers :thumbsup


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

Clam chowder. :bayley2


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

BBQ Pulled Pork and Buttered Peas


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Veggie Roll and chips. :sodone :sodone


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Chicken Burger & Potato Alphabets.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Roast Beef & Smoked Cheddar Sandwich w/ Garlic Pepper Mayo


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Fish & chips (Y)


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

More leftover spaghetti. There was a lot of it. :cudi


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Onion rings :woo


----------



## Martins (May 4, 2011)

THE SHIV said:


> More leftover spaghetti. There was a lot of it. :cudi


Story of my life.

Nesquik cereal :yum:


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Went to Cheddar's and had the sirloin steak and baby back ribs combo. Steamed broccoli and glazed carrots on the side.

Been a long time since the wife and I got out for a decent meal.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Prime Rib Sandwich & Deep Fried Cheese Curds


----------



## SonOfAnarchy91 (Jan 4, 2015)

Southern Fried Chicken Burger


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Cheeseburger (Y)


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

Lasagna.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

breakfast burrito and a hash brown.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Orange Chicken, Beijing Beef, and Fried Rice :homer


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Pie/Tatties/Peas.


----------



## XxTalonxX (Oct 9, 2013)

a peanut butter and banana sandwich that Elvis made famous & 3 Oreo cookies


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Bacon :yum:


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Roast Beef n Cheddar from Arby's. :sodone. It was a surprise delivery from my sister because my shanty town is not graced with one.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Burgers on the grill and Cool Ranch Doritos.


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

Loaded Breakfast Sandwich with no Canadian Bacon/Ham from Jack In The Box.


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Cereal.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Homemade pizzas with ham, cheese and spaghetti.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Pork Burittos w/ fresh pico de gallo & queso sauce :homer


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Bowl of Cookie Crisp.


----------



## Jaunties (May 21, 2015)

English muffin with peanut butter, sliced banana, and a drizzle of honey.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

They drunk half of my brew the bastards. Time to make another one..


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Sausage & Chips.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Chicken wrapped in bacon :yay


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Pretzels.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Mexican Rice w/ Corn & Black Beans


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Got myself and my father one of these for lunch. Highly recommended.


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Cheerio's and a banana.


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

Rice.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Frosties mixed with Coco Pops. Breakfast of champions :yay


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Apple


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Egg & onion sandwich and packet of Salt & Vinegar crisps. :sodone


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Sausage & Mushroom Pizza


----------



## SonOfAnarchy91 (Jan 4, 2015)

Beef & Tomato Pot Noodle.


----------



## krtgolfing (Nov 2, 2015)

Spicy Chicken sandwhich from Chick Fil A. About to go eat some tacos for lunch today.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Pizza


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Chicken :benson


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

20 Southern Fried Chicken Bites

:homer


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

Fried chicken [Lees famous recipe]. Mashed potatoes and gravy.
Cole slaw and a biscuit.


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Burger & chips. :Bayley


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Fred egg & cheese sandwich.


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

*Egg & Steak, Asparagus w/Water. *


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Tandoori Chicken, Chicken Vindaloo, and Rice

and a Mango Lassi for desert :book


----------



## BigVern (May 23, 2016)

Two fluffernutters, for the first time in 15 years. (marshmallow fluff isn't commonly available here)


----------



## SonOfAnarchy91 (Jan 4, 2015)

Two Mince Pies, Chips & Gravy.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Roast Beef sandwich.


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Went out to a new place for our anniversary dinner. We started out with the potato skins and they were good with nice chunky bits of bacon and cheese. For dinner I had a bison burger that had onion straws, BBQ sauce and chipotle aioli . On the side was some beer battered fries.
Will go back again. (Y)


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Pratchett said:


> Went out to a new place for our anniversary dinner. We started out with the potato skins and they were good with nice chunky bits of bacon and cheese. For dinner I had a bison burger that had onion straws, BBQ sauce and chipotle aioli . On the side was some beer battered fries.
> Will go back again. (Y)


Happy Anniversary! :dancingpenguin:mark:


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

For dinner-Pizza.
For a snack-Fudge stripped cookies with a glass of milk.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Potato salad, ham, salad, French bread.


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

Indian garlic bread with some sauce.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

A bowl of Weetos cereal, Activia Strawberry Yogurt and a Banana ositivity


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Couple Of Fresh Chicken Fillets.


----------



## BigVern (May 23, 2016)

Double Whopper w/cheese. No lettuce, no onion.

(they took that to mean "add approximately ALL the mayo", which I was remarkably okay with, even though by the time I was done I looked like I came out on the wrong end of a bukkake)


----------



## SonOfAnarchy91 (Jan 4, 2015)

BBQ Rib Burger.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Shrimp fried rice


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Pizza & dough balls. :nice


----------



## J-B (Oct 26, 2015)

BBQ chicken pizza :bull


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

blueberry muffin. :homer


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Chicken & chips :nice


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Went out for a picnic in the park this afternoon. I made a sandwich on a wheat bolillo roll with maple cured turkey breast and butter lettuce. Topped with some diced onions and honey mustard. On the side a small bag of Chili Cheese Fritos. For dessert there were chunks of watermelon and strawberries.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Sultana Bran cereal.


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

Mickey D's. :WHYYY4


----------



## XxTalonxX (Oct 9, 2013)

2 chocolate cookies, coconut flavored wafers, gummy worms


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Beans on Toast.


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

Vanilla ice cream with chocolate syrup and nuts. In other words your basic ice cream sundae.


----------



## SonOfAnarchy91 (Jan 4, 2015)

Quater Pounder with Cheese and a Belgian White Chocolate Cookie.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Custard Doughnut.*

:homer


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Sunday Roast :mckinney


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Sunday Dinner. :Bayley


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Sunday Frosted Flakes :side:


----------



## Schnarf (Jun 26, 2016)

a granny smith apple :yum:


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Cheese & onion crisp sandwich


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

*Steak pasta w/Water.*


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Pickled Onion crisp sandwich and yoghurt. :nice


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

McDonald's Veg Maharaja Mac


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

2 chili dogs.


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Sausage sandwich.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Pasta


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

2 Meat and Potato pies homemade chips and mushy peas :drose


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Roast beef & potatoes :Bayley


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

For dessert I sliced up a couple small granny smith apples and ate them with peanut butter dip.


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Cereal and some fruit.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Ulster fry :woo


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Potato Skins bacon & cheddar flavour.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Grilled hot dog, potato salad, and baked beans.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Two boiled eggs


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Fish Fry of all the fish we caught this weekend :homer


----------



## krtgolfing (Nov 2, 2015)

Baby back Ribs! :sodone


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

Sausage mash and beans :drose


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Ham Sandwich


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Grilled cheeseburger and potato salad for breakfast. Lot of July 4 leftovers this year.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Pork Fried Rice


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Pie.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Steak & chips :done


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Chicken Steak & Baked Beans.

First time I've had beans in a long time lol. Just had the urge.


----------



## J-B (Oct 26, 2015)

Strawberry Cornetto


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

Fourth of July dinner.

A Cheese burger with cucumber salad/ Potato salad.
Corn on the Cob with Hot Butter.. Salt and Pepper and Peach Cobbler with Vanilla Ice Cream for dessert.


----------



## SonOfAnarchy91 (Jan 4, 2015)

A bunch of Jaffa Cakes


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Pasta


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Portobello Mushroom Buttery Jack.


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Pancakes.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Flamin Hot Cheetos :bayley2


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

An oversized bowl of oats doused in sugar and coconut milk.


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

BBQ Potato chips a pepsi.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

CJ said:


> Flamin Hot Cheetos :bayley2


Me too!!


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

blueberry waffle, not to be confused with the ones sans berries.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Corned beef sandwich & some brown lemonade :trips5


----------



## Martins (May 4, 2011)

Fried fish with rice :yum:


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Arroz con Pollo


----------



## SonOfAnarchy91 (Jan 4, 2015)

CJ said:


> Corned beef sandwich & some *brown lemonade* :trips5


Do you mean Coke or Pepsi? :aries2
Never heard of Brown Lemonade before :lol


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

SonOfAnarchy91 said:


> Do you mean Coke or Pepsi? :aries2
> Never heard of Brown Lemonade before :lol


:nah

Brown Lemonade is literally lemonade that's coloured brown. As far as I'm aware & judging by some of the past responses in this thread it isn't sold outside of Northern Ireland. It was supposedly born out of Harland and Wolff banning employees from drinking alcohol during breaks. Shipbuilders didn't want to look soft so brown lemonade was created to give the illusion of drinking alcohol while not actually drinking alcohol.

If you ever come across the water you should try some :bayley2









@Pratchett


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Ulster Fry. :woo


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Had a few burritos for lunch that I topped off with taco sauce and a melted blend of three shredded cheddar cheeses. Then a couple mini Clark Bars to top all that off.

@SonOfAnarchy91 earlier in this thread I did an EXPOSITION of brown lemonade because I too was confused about the whole thing and wanted to find out more. If you don't want to go digging through a bunch of posts to find it, Google may help you as much as it did me. It turned out to be not as nefarious as I had hoped.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

grilled hamburger and some Amish potato salad.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Pizza


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Beefburger :yes


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

Blue Bell Chocolate Chip Cookie Dough Ice Cream


----------



## Slicked (Jun 18, 2016)

Cinnamon Toast Crunch


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Bowl of sliced up strawberries with some whipped cream.


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Bowl of Weetos. :woo


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Weetabix :agree:


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Chocolate Biscuits w/Cup of Tea.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

A Mozzarella, Tomato and Pesto Panini with a can of Coca Cola.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Bean Burritos


----------



## SonOfAnarchy91 (Jan 4, 2015)

Ravioli


----------



## krtgolfing (Nov 2, 2015)

Steak and Cheese Taco, Bankok Shrimp taco, and a Pork Belly Taco!!! Time for a nap.


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Stew.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Bacon & potatoes (Y)


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

German Bologna Sandwich w/ Stone Ground Mustard & German Potato Salad


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

_*Spaghetti*_


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Beef Space Raiders :nice


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

couple of Oreo cookies.


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

Enchiladas [With sour cream] and tortilla chips.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

chili con carne.


----------



## XxTalonxX (Oct 9, 2013)

Salisbury steak, mashed potatoes, Ramen noodles and watermelon for dessert


----------



## Slicked (Jun 18, 2016)

spaghetti with potato sauce


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Toast with honey :nice


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Chicken burger and a salted caramel Mullerrice. :Bayley :sodone


----------



## SonOfAnarchy91 (Jan 4, 2015)

Bag of Mini Cheddars


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

pancakes.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Southern Fried Chicken Bites 

:homer


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Chicken Quesadillas


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Chesseburger :JLC3


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Cheesy Beano.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

I made a couple Chili Dogs face their FINAL DELETION :madhardy


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

hamburger and crisscut fries.


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

Apple.


----------



## XxTalonxX (Oct 9, 2013)

Potato chips


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

steak with blackeyed peas


----------



## Martins (May 4, 2011)

Camel drool.

Basically it's this sort of mousse made with condensed milk and eggs, it's fucking delicious.


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Cereal.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Beef Hula Hoops


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Cheese and banana baguette and a packet of Pickled Onion crisps. :sodone


----------



## daisyjayne (Feb 21, 2015)

Poached Egg butty


----------



## SonOfAnarchy91 (Jan 4, 2015)

Garlic Smoked Pork Sausage with Garlic Chilli Sauce


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Burger & chips.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Fish & chips :bayley2


----------



## SonOfAnarchy91 (Jan 4, 2015)

Double Chilli Cheese Burger with Cheese & Onions and Curly Fries


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Sausage Roll.

Well, 2 to be exact.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

2 All American Dogs from Sonic.


----------



## BigVern (May 23, 2016)

Dagwood sandwiches. (basically whatever we could find in the kitchen that would taste good between 2 pieces of bread)

My first 2:
-Thin sliced roast beef
-pan-scrambled eggs
-shredded edam cheese
-mayo
-ketchup

My third:
-Smooth peanut butter (lots)
-strawberry jam
-marshmallow fluff
-half of a banana (sliced lengthwise)


----------



## XxTalonxX (Oct 9, 2013)

Little Caesars Pizza - Pepperoni & Deep Dish :bayley2


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Mini Ulster Fry. :woo


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Just one, not the whole box.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Weetabix :Bayley


----------



## SonOfAnarchy91 (Jan 4, 2015)

Two Chicago Town Mini Pizza's


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Chicken/Tatties/Carrots.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Couple of corned beef sandwiches.


----------



## Lm2 (Feb 18, 2008)

chicken bacon ceaser wrap


----------



## BrutusIsNotMyName (Jul 8, 2013)

Chicken tenders with pineapple flavored BBQ sauce


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

beef enchiladas.


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

A hungry man tv dinner.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

A mandarin.


----------



## Hencheman_21 (Apr 11, 2014)

Ambrose Girl said:


> A mandarin.


You're a cannibal? :surprise:


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Hencheman_21 said:


> You're a cannibal? :surprise:


What? :confused


----------



## Ronzilla (Feb 25, 2016)

chicken carbonara made from scratch, mozzarella and parmesan cheesy bread, followed by a decadent dove chocolate ice cream bar


----------



## Hencheman_21 (Apr 11, 2014)

Ambrose Girl said:


> What? :confused


You said you ate a Mandarin. Like a Chinese person :ghost


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Hencheman_21 said:


> You said you ate a Mandarin. Like a Chinese person :ghost


I thought Mandarin was the language some Chinese people speak, not the people themselves, lol.


----------



## BigVern (May 23, 2016)

BigVern said:


> Tuna casserole.
> (tuna, pasta, cream of chicken soup, milk, margarine, chicken salt, cheese)


Again!


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

chicken enchilada


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

Calzone and sparkling water.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Turkey sandwich :yay


----------



## Martins (May 4, 2011)

Hungover as fuck.

Got a Double Cheese Bacon XXL from Burger King yesterday after the Euro final celebrations. :bosstrips


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Chocolate cake with ice cream :done


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Burgers, Brats, and LOTS of Beer tailgating for the Brewer Game :bull :liquor


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Tuna & onion wrap + a packet of Pickled Onion crisps. :sodone


----------



## Hencheman_21 (Apr 11, 2014)

Ambrose Girl said:


> I thought Mandarin was the language some Chinese people speak, not the people themselves, lol.


Technically yea but I did not think you meant you ate a language so I just took the funny jump to come up with you eating a person. I could have said you ate this guy...










But come on, that would just be silly :ghost


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Spicy Doritos


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Tuna Salad Wrap and Crispy Coleslaw


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Sausage + chips.


----------



## Trublez (Apr 10, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

shrimp and steak.


----------



## kimino (Mar 16, 2012)

Went for a trip to Anaheim/San Diego/San Francisco  dont know if i could survive with the lack of spicy food, every restaurant just had Tabasco, while is a little spicy it doesnt taste that great.

Now in México, currently i am eating some wings named "Uneatable Lv 5" (goes from 0-5), last time i challenged a friend to eat this, i drank at least 2 lts of beer in 5 minutes (wasnt enough so i ended asking for a glass full of crushed ice at the end) :lmao


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Just did Angels Wings to one of these...


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Weetabix (Y)

Probably going to be eating a lot of sandwiches later :bull


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Chocolate Biscuits.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

More steak and shrimp, with a side of french fries.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Carnitas & Cheese Quesdaillas


----------



## SonOfAnarchy91 (Jan 4, 2015)

Bacon Cheeseburger & slice of Cheese Cake.


----------



## cheggers01 (Jul 12, 2016)

Chocolate digestive and a brew


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Veggie roll, mashed tatties and beans. :sodone :nice :woo


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Egg Salad on Toasted Wheat Bread


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Some cookies and cream Kit Kat chocolate. I got it for my birthday 

Tomorrow I'm gonna be pigging out cos we're going to my favourite buffet resturant for my birthday :mark:


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Shredded Wheat and a banana.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

2 ham sandwiches, 2 beef sandwiches, chicken sandwich, turkey sandwich, some buns, a beefburger, chicken & chips, some pavlova, bottle of club orange & a can of coke :sodone :sodone :sodone

It was a good day :yay


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Mexican Pizza.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Oatmeal.
I'm a simple guy. Sometimes. :side:*


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

BBQ Chicken and Black Beans & Rice


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Cookies and Cream poptart


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

2 sausage croissants.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Wayyyy too much food at the buffet place today - chips, fish, loads of pasta, spring rolls, garlic bread, boiled eggs, salad, seafood, roast potatoes... then there was dessert - chocolate cake, carrot cake, jelly, trifle, icecream, chocolate mousse. :bull

Surprisingly, I'm getting hungry again now though, so I'll prob have some toast later and some more birthday chocolate


----------



## XxTalonxX (Oct 9, 2013)

2 Chicken pot pies


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Sausages & potatoes (Y)


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Strawberry milkshake and a McChicken.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Went to the Golden Corral for Dinner :bull


----------



## WalkingInMemphis (Jul 7, 2014)

I'm not a breakfast person, but I had "Pie in the Sky" last night. Good, greasy pizza...but expensive.


----------



## Jaunties (May 21, 2015)

Chicken burrito


----------



## krtgolfing (Nov 2, 2015)

Spaghetti with garlic bread last night. Want that fucking burrito now though!!!! :cuss:


----------



## Freelancer (Aug 24, 2010)

Leftover pizza, as we speak


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Pie and tatties.

Fancy having a Magnum as well but can't be bothered to check if I actually have any.


----------



## SonOfAnarchy91 (Jan 4, 2015)

Cheese & Salami Toastie


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Feeling snacky so had a dozen or so slices of genoa salami.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

had a steak and egg burrito with a little jalapeno salsa and a few cups of water.


----------



## ChiTownExtreme (Jun 2, 2015)

Avocado


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Spaghetti


----------



## XxTalonxX (Oct 9, 2013)

Shredded pork tenderloin, broccoli flavored mac & cheese


----------



## Machismo88 (Jul 12, 2016)

Muesli w/Honey, Yogurt & Mixed Berries & a large coffee to go with. Can't survive the day without caffeine.


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

Coney Dogs and French Fries. With a bottle of Root Beer.


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Cereal and a banana.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Hot wings and fries. :bull


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Angus cheeseburger,potato salad, and baked beans.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Chicken fillet burger & chips :yay


----------



## krtgolfing (Nov 2, 2015)

Grilled some damn good cheeseburgers and had some french fries with some hot sauce. Proud! :mj2


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Bacon and Sausage sandwich.


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Burger & chips. :yay


----------



## krtgolfing (Nov 2, 2015)

Bangkok Shrimp, Steak & Cheese, and Thai Peanut Chicken tacos from White Duck Taco Shop! Time for a power thirty minute nap! :sodone

They also had a great IPA on draft but couldn't have it. Damnit


----------



## Martins (May 4, 2011)

Fried eggs :hunter

... like 24 hours ago :done

I gotta eat.


----------



## kimino (Mar 16, 2012)

Chiles Capeados


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Slice of apple pie.


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

Two egg rolls with mustard for dipping.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Sultana Bran cereal. I have it for breakfast almost every morning, but sometimes I switch it out for toast :lol


----------



## Jaunties (May 21, 2015)

A bunch of black cherries


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Couple of blueberry muffins.


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Yoghurt, banana and a cereal bar for breakfast.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Fish and chips


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Chicken & potatoes (Y)


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Jellybeans!

I am literally hyped up on a combination of alcohol, caffeine and sugar right now :lol I am likely gonna be awake for awhile...


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

Nutter butter. :WHYYY4


----------



## BruiserKC (Mar 14, 2010)

Scrambled eggs, bacon, and pineapple for breakfast. Probably going out for Mexican for lunch.


----------



## Jaunties (May 21, 2015)

M&M McFlurry


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

Last nights unfinished lamb burger about four hours ago. Breakfast of champions.


----------



## SonOfAnarchy91 (Jan 4, 2015)

KFC Bargain Bucket


----------



## BrutusIsNotMyName (Jul 8, 2013)

waffle crisp ice cream in a cone

It's good


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Sonic strawberry milkshake post doctor's appointment.


----------



## Ronzilla (Feb 25, 2016)

Mixed berry Philadelphia cream cheese on a toasted garlic bagel.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

A chocolate bar.


----------



## BX Express (Dec 5, 2015)

Motherfuckin' BACON!!!


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Chicken & chips :bayley2


----------



## BX Express (Dec 5, 2015)

Late night bacon is phenomenal after smoking or drinking. My goodness...


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

fish sans chips.


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Cereal and a banana. :thumbsup


----------



## McGee (Jul 5, 2016)

One of the few times I've ever been to Sonic. Didn't realize they sold Philly Cheesesteaks. I ordered one with no onions. It was delicious and I washed it down with a cherry slush.


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

Potato tots with ketchup.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

A mandarin.


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Sausage Rolls and a packet of Pickled Onion space raiders. :yay


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Southern Fried Chicken Strips & Chips


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Chocolate covered popcorn :yum:


----------



## NotGuilty (Apr 6, 2015)

prime rib with some fries and veggies.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

combination pizza.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Weetabix :yay


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Fry-up (Full English Breakfast) with Orange Juice. :tripsblessed

Now, that's how you wake up ladies and gents, not that pussy ass Cereal shit.


----------



## Freelancer (Aug 24, 2010)

Amazing chicken and fried rice with an eggroll


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

*Asparagus Pasta.*


----------



## XxTalonxX (Oct 9, 2013)

Ham & scrambled eggs


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Chicken burrito with mucho


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Toast with honey


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Beans on Toast and a bar of Galaxy chocolate. :woo


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Bacon flavored crisp sandwich :yay


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Sausage Roll from Greggs. 

It was fucking good. :Tripslick


----------



## J-B (Oct 26, 2015)

2 chocolate cakes followed by me spraying whipped cream into my mouth. I have no regrets. :bull :Tripslick


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Peaches n Cream oatmeal.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Cheese & ham toasted sandwich :nice


----------



## Freelancer (Aug 24, 2010)

Bagel with black coffee, breakfast of champions lol


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Bacon Sandwich.

Enjoyed this.


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

1000 island cheesy chip. :sodone :sodone :sodone


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Bacon :yum:


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Sausage egg mcmuffin and a hash brown.


----------



## krtgolfing (Nov 2, 2015)

Pizza rolls with crackers and peanut butter... Meh.. It was something to eat.


----------



## J-B (Oct 26, 2015)

Banana and strawberries (Y)


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Cheese & onion crisp sandwich


----------



## SonOfAnarchy91 (Jan 4, 2015)

Beef Olives, Tatties & Mixed Veg.


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Bowl of Cornflakes and a banana.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

sweet&sour pork.

Oh, today at Sonic, their cheeseburgers are half price.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

McCoys chargrilled chicken crisps :banderas


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Cheese burger and a packet of Spirals.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Ham bap & some club orange


----------



## tomspur84 (Jul 21, 2016)

sushi


----------



## SonOfAnarchy91 (Jan 4, 2015)

2 Chicago Town Mini Pepporoni Pizza's


----------



## krtgolfing (Nov 2, 2015)

Spicy chicken Sandwhich from Chick Fil A with French Fries and Diet Dr Pepper... Looking forward to Brisket and some beer tonight for dinner!!!!


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Apple cinnamon oatmeal.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Chicken fillet burger & chip :mckinney


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Chicken Tikka Masala with Garlic Bread. :yay


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Sonic cheeseburger and large fry.


----------



## XxTalonxX (Oct 9, 2013)

EL SHIV said:


> Sonic cheeseburger and large fry.


Sonic cheeseburgers are awesome

I ate 4 slices of pepperoni pizza a little while ago


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Weetabix w/ a chopped up banana. :nice


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

My sister's extremely spicy leftovers of her chicken burrito.


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

Cheez-Its. :WHYYY4


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Something my aunt made. Think it was meant to be chicken chasseur.


----------



## SonOfAnarchy91 (Jan 4, 2015)

Chilli Cheese Burger with chips


----------



## J-B (Oct 26, 2015)

Banana and peanut butter :yum:


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Southern Fried Chicken Bites & Chips.

:homer


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

These little bastards. If you haven't tried them yet, then you're missing out


----------



## krtgolfing (Nov 2, 2015)

Chips and salsa, shredded chicken tacos, Mexican rice, and black beans.


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Burger.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Curry chip :bayley2


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

A Cheeseburger & Chips with a Chocolate Milkshake :bull:bull:bull


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

Handful of nacho crumbs.


----------



## Lm2 (Feb 18, 2008)

everything bagel with herb and garlic cream cheese and bacon toasted


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Half a cheeseburger and some tater tots.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Strawberry shortcake yoghurt (Y)


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

On toast.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Couple of Jam Doughnuts.

:homer


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

grande sausage burrito for my :hb breakfast


----------



## BigVern (May 23, 2016)

Happy Birthday Shiv!

I just ate Kanye West's favorite meal.


----------



## Ronzilla (Feb 25, 2016)

EL SHIV said:


> grande sausage burrito for my :hb breakfast


Happy Birthday!:hb

I had a cinnabon accompanied by a cup of donut shoppe coffee with cinnabon flavored creamer and no sugar. The cinnabon flavored creamer is highly recommended(Y)(Y)!


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

2 Grilled Cheese Sandwiches & Tomato Soup!!!!!...DROOL!!!


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Sausage supper :done


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Pretzels


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Dos Mexican Pizzas.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Chicken & Noodles w/side of Carrots.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Birthday cheesecake. :sodone


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Sunday roast :mckinney


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

BBq chips.


----------



## J-B (Oct 26, 2015)

Mango & Vanilla yoghurt with a banana (Y)


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Sunday dinner. :Bayley


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Hot links.


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

Mixed grill followed by 2 Cider lollies :drose


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

hot dog, macaroni salad, and baked beans.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Cheese & onion crisps & some peanut m&m's :bayley2


----------



## Machismo88 (Jul 12, 2016)

Chicken & cheese Gozleme. Best shit ever!


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

BBQ Ribs and Spinach Salad.


----------



## Stephen90 (Mar 31, 2015)

Salami and pepperoni sandwich


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Corned beef bap :benson


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Bacon Sandwich :woo


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Cheesy Beano. :yay


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Chimichangas


----------



## krtgolfing (Nov 2, 2015)

A fucking cupcake(s)!


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

scrambled eggs and a couple of hot sausages.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Steak & potatoes :done


----------



## Machismo88 (Jul 12, 2016)

Chicken Schniztel


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Cereal and a bagel. :trips5


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Rolo chocolate :yum:


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

*Vegetable Scrambled Eggs w/Water.*


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Had a Mexican Pizza then a piece of fried chicken hours later.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Cheese & onion crisp sandwich :JLC3


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

BBQ Chicken Sandwich & Sweet Potato Fries


----------



## krtgolfing (Nov 2, 2015)

Fried chicken with macaroni and cheese and mashed potatoes. Also with a session IPA.


----------



## Lariat From Hell (Oct 5, 2013)

*A couple of peaches from my homestate. *


----------



## SonOfAnarchy91 (Jan 4, 2015)

Quater Pounder with Cheese and chocolate yogurt


----------



## Freelancer (Aug 24, 2010)

Sheetz chicken sub with bacon. Also had some wine to keep it classy.


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Tatties, sausages and turnip.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Chicken & chips :yum:


----------



## J-B (Oct 26, 2015)

Pecans with cream :yum:


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Macaroni Salad.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

I said I was going to eat a few, and ended up eating an entire bag of Doritos.

And no, it wasn't the small pack either.










WHY IS IT SO HARD TO RESIST


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Snickers :bayley2


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

A rancid Smackdown Live and a chili dog.


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

Spicy chicken chips and beans at 2.45 am :drose


----------



## ChiTownExtreme (Jun 2, 2015)

Nutter butter


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

spaghetti with huge ass meatballs.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Bacon/Sausage Sandwich.

:homer


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

KFC Popcorn chicken, chips, potato & gravy and chocolate mousse.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Ham bap :mckinney


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Prawn Cocktail crisp sandwich. :thumbsup


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

Bacon Onion Mushroom and Cheese Omelette washed down with a caramel latte :drose


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

A little Mexican....also had Fried Chicken & Green Beans for dinner last night


----------



## Ronzilla (Feb 25, 2016)

A fresh baked croissant from the local bakery with some of Popeye's sweetened ice tea. Man that was good.


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

Ronzilla said:


> A fresh baked croissant from the local bakery with some of Popeye's sweetened ice tea. Man that was good.


Croissants are highly underrated (Y)


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

A-C-P said:


> A little Mexican....also had Fried Chicken & Green Beans for dinner last night


I wish I had a little Mexican, but alas, I had to settle for oatmeal, and lots of agua. Going to be 108°F here today.


----------



## krtgolfing (Nov 2, 2015)

Diet Coke, Cheetos, and a turkey, spinach, and cheese wrap.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Mince & potatoes :benson


----------



## southrnbygrace (Jun 14, 2014)

Oreo milkshake


----------



## Machismo88 (Jul 12, 2016)

Custard tart & choc mint slice. Sugar overload.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Toast with honey :Bayley


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Couple of these leftover giant meatballs and some spaghetti.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Chinese Buffet :bull


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

cereal with protein and almonds mixed in


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Same as t'other day - bangers n' mash. :meh


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Chicken fillet burger & chip :yay


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

English muffin with strawberry jelly and butter, and a breakfast burrito


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Snickers :nice


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Hawaiian pizza and fries. And it was _excellent_.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Weetabix :benson


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Fried soda w/ egg and beans. :trips5


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

Ice cream bar. :WHYYY4


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

spicy chicken burrito. Will also have one for breakfast.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Southern Fried Chicken & Chips*

:BAM


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Meat Lover's Pizza


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Chicken strips in gravy :mckinney


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

spicy chicken burrito


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Burger.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Thai Basil & Chili Pork w/ Brown Rice


----------



## SonOfAnarchy91 (Jan 4, 2015)

Lasanga, Cheesy Garlic Bread & Chips


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Bagel.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Barbecue chicken, macaroni salad, and some asparagus.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Fried eggs, chips and baked beans!


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Jam & Custard cake

:homer


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Couple of jumbo sausage rolls smothered in red sauce :done


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

Banana pudding with vanilla wafers. :sodone


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Spaghetti Bolognese. :Bayley


----------



## SonOfAnarchy91 (Jan 4, 2015)

Pepperoni Pasta Bake, Cheesy Garlic Bread & Chips.


----------



## J-B (Oct 26, 2015)

Nuts & honey yoghurt :homer


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Chicken & chips :mckinney


----------



## T0M (Jan 11, 2015)

I went to an Indian buffet for lunch. Holy shit, I'm still full now and it's 6:30pm.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Some of 'dat late night Weetabix.










ards


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Cheesecake.


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

I just had a nice juicy steak with a baked potato. I love my Foreman grill.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

A couple of pieces of toast.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Cornflakes :Bayley


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

baked macaroni and baked beans.


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Sausage Rolls.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Steak & potatoes :sodone


----------



## SonOfAnarchy91 (Jan 4, 2015)

Ginsters Pulled Pork Slice :becky


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Just kind of devoured this..










:bosstrips


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Custard Doughnuts

:done


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Ham bap :nice


----------



## purelydef (May 8, 2014)

i eat a ridiculous number of hamburgers every day


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Tuna fish sandwich and some salt and vinegar chips.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Grilled Lemon Pepper Chicken Breasts & Fresh Green Beans out of the Garden :trips5


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Chicken strips in gravy :yay


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Honey Smoked Ham & Turkey Sandwich w/ French Dressing :homer


----------



## J-B (Oct 26, 2015)

Brown rice with fish :bull


Also just had a packet of the red & yellow coloured tic tacs :yum:


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Pancakes.


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Sausage and chips.


----------



## Lariat From Hell (Oct 5, 2013)

*









Salted Caramel Cheesecake*​


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

A bowl of _Weetos_ and a Banana :bayley2


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

Strawberry swirl with bananas. :WHYYY4


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Start cereal (Y)


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*'Maryland Soft Centered Chocolate Cookies'*

:homer


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Sausages, mashed potatoes and peas.


----------



## Freelancer (Aug 24, 2010)

Sam's Club pepperoni and cheese roll with coffee.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Big Mac & Fries :bull

(don't judge me I had to feed the niece and nephews and had a school board meeting so I was in a hurry :mj2)


----------



## SonOfAnarchy91 (Jan 4, 2015)

Chicken Tikka Wrap.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

A-C-P said:


> Big Mac & Fries :bull
> 
> (don't judge me I had to feed the niece and nephews and had a school board meeting so I was in a hurry :mj2)


ACP preparing for the school board meeting the same way he does for RAW. :liquor.

I had two waffles and some toast.


----------



## Lm2 (Feb 18, 2008)

greek chicken wrap


----------



## Lariat From Hell (Oct 5, 2013)

*A tall glass of orange juice.*


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Vegetable roll :yay


----------



## Trublez (Apr 10, 2013)




----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Chicken Parm Paganini


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

A-C-P said:


> Big Mac & Fries :bull
> 
> (don't judge me I had to feed the niece and nephews and had a school board meeting so I was in a hurry :mj2)


Pfft, nothing to judge. You had a nice, healthy, whole meal, full of life's natural goodness. Give it me for breakfast, i say.

------------------

Chicken Burger :done


----------



## SonOfAnarchy91 (Jan 4, 2015)

Macoroni & Cheese, Chips & Chicken Noodles :becky


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Pretzels.


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Pie and tatties. :becky


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

This shit is the epitome of lazy food, but fuck me if these little fuckers aren't addictive. :swanson

It's a UK thing. :aryep


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

The Fourth Wall said:


> This shit is the epitome of lazy food, but fuck me if these little fuckers aren't addictive. :swanson
> 
> It's a UK thing. :aryep


It is, although i always have to lump more soy sauce over mine. Plus, they have skimped further on the actual chicken over the years IMO. I still enjoy the odd one now and again though.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

The Batman said:


> It is, although i always have to lump more soy sauce over mine. Plus, they have skimped further on the actual chicken over the years IMO. I still enjoy the odd one now and again though.


Yeah, they used to be a lot better, but they still hold a special place in my heart. These little bastards got me through College, that and Batchelors Pasta and Sauce. :rileylel

Don't judge, guys. It was dark days.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Cheese & onion crisps & some ribena 



The Fourth Wall said:


> This shit is the epitome of lazy food, but fuck me if these little fuckers aren't addictive. :swanson
> 
> It's a UK thing. :aryep


Haven't had one of those in a while, still pick out all the sweetcorn any time I do though :lol


----------



## XxTalonxX (Oct 9, 2013)

BBQ riblettes, tater tots, chips


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Frosites mixed with Coco Pops :sodone


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Cereal and a banana.


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

Circus animal cookies.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

macaroni salad and some cheesecake hours later.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Sausage sandwich :mckinney


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Hot Beef & Gravy over Mashed Potatoes


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

*Grilled Asparagus Salad w/Fried Eggs.*


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Bacon :yum:


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Chicken Caesar Pasta Salad


----------



## SonOfAnarchy91 (Jan 4, 2015)

The Fourth Wall said:


> This shit is the epitome of lazy food, but fuck me if these little fuckers aren't addictive. :swanson
> 
> It's a UK thing. :aryep


Love me some Chicken & Mushroom Pot Noode, although I do miss this sexy mother fucker:









OT:
Chilli Con Carnie with lots of Cheese :done


----------



## XxTalonxX (Oct 9, 2013)

Dannon Peach Yogurt


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

JimBoy's super ground beef burrito.


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Weetabix. :yay


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

oops


----------



## VampDude (May 24, 2011)

Baklava, with chocolate milk.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Toast with cheese spread :Bayley


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Chicken Soup and some Ham Sandwiches


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Beans on Toast. :Bayley


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Chicken Tacos


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Chicken & chips :yay


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Polish Sausage and a blueberry muffin.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Bolognese & Pasta Shells.

Niiiiiiiiice.


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Mince 'n' tatties. :thecause


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Tuna Salad Wrap and an Ice Cold Fresh Made Lemonade :trips5


----------



## Ronzilla (Feb 25, 2016)

An organic sliced turkey breast and colby jack cheese sandwich hugged by a Costco croissant while layering mayo, hot sauce, and mustard in between the slices of cheese and turkey. I call this the "may I have another?" sandwich.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

McCoys ridge cut cheddar & onion crisps :mckinney


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Chips, Sausage and Mushy Peas from the Chip Shop earlier. hh


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

Lamb, Roast potatoes, Roast parsnips, Green Beans. Sprouts, Corn on the cob smothered in thick gravy :drose


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

salisbury steak tv dinner. No expense is spared.


----------



## VampDude (May 24, 2011)

Cadbury's GIANT buttons...


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

McDonalds - chicken nuggets & fries.


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

French fries and grilled cheese.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Chicken sandwich :nice


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Bacon Cheeseburger w/ a fried egg on it & Deep Fried Cheese Curds


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Cesar Salad wrap and a packet of Spring Onion crisps.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Southern Fried Chicken Fillets & Fries

:homer


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Burger. :Bayley


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Chili.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Fish & chips :mckinney


----------



## XxTalonxX (Oct 9, 2013)

Tuna fish sandwiches & potato chips and some Starburst for desert


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

A chicken and salad Pita.


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Breakfast biscuits, banana and a yogurt. :nice


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Salt and Vinegar chips.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Chicken & chips :Bayley


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

toast and even more toast.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

A ham and salami sandwich.


----------



## SonOfAnarchy91 (Jan 4, 2015)

Hunters Chicken, Potatoe Wedges & Curry Noodles.


----------



## XxTalonxX (Oct 9, 2013)

2 grilled Cheeseburgers :yum:


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Bacon sandwich for breakfast.


----------



## kimino (Mar 16, 2012)

Chikuzenni


----------



## SuicideSlushPuppie (Jun 24, 2015)

Today I had some aji (horse mackerel). The entire thing is edible, including the fried head and fried bones (which taste like a fish-flavored cracker).


----------



## Machismo88 (Jul 12, 2016)

Poached Egg, Smoked Salmon & Hollandaise sauce on English muffins.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Toast.


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Ulster Fry! :yay


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Sunday Roast :mckinney



Punkamaniac said:


> Ulster Fry! :yay


Can't be beaten :JLC3


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

breakfast burrito with jalapeno in it.


----------



## SonOfAnarchy91 (Jan 4, 2015)

Tuna & Cucumber Sandwich


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Ben & Jerry's Caramel Core Ice Cream 

:homer


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Sunday dinner w/ a glass of Brown Lemonade. :thumbsup


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

Pizza :drose 

Finally feeling like my appetite's back.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

:bjpenn


----------



## BigVern (May 23, 2016)

2 hot dogs and 3 little apple spice muffins


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

A Croissant with Raspberry Jam and a glass of Orange Juice :dance


----------



## Martins (May 4, 2011)

Rice and beans with salmon.

And a Kinder Bueno for dessert :hunter


----------



## Miss Sally (Jul 14, 2014)

Chicken enchiladas, rice with some crummy salsa I made and a cactus cooler!

I been eyeballing the dog across the street but so far no luck with my snare traps!


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

apple cinnamon oatmeal and some jugo de naranja.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Apple tart with ice cream :yay


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Grilled Chorizo & Mexican Rice


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

*Scrambled Eggs w/Asparagus*


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Takeaway Pizza, with Potato Wedges and Garlic Bread. :Bayley


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Sausages & Chips.



CJ said:


> Apple tart with ice cream :yay


I had almost the exact same last night but chose cream instead. :fuck


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Beef & potatoes :Bayley


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Chicken Caesar Salad


----------



## BigVern (May 23, 2016)

There's FINALLY a Carl's Jr. here in New Zealand!

I had:
-A Portobello Burger
(1/3lb Angus, Portobello mushrooms & gravy, Swiss cheese, tomato & mayo)
-Large fries
-Large soda (50/50 Sprite & Orange Fanta)


----------



## BigVern (May 23, 2016)

I was going to get a second burger but they're really expensive here. I don't think Americans would put up with these prices for a second. The combo meal cost $16.90NZ (burger alone is 11.90). That's about $12.10 American for a burger/fries/drink. $8.50 for just the burger.

I haven't been back to the states since I left in 2003, but prices haven't gone up that much have they? Is $8.50 for the cheapest burger on the Carl's Jr./Hardee's menu (that isn't a Jr.) what you pay there?


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

BigVern said:


> I was going to get a second burger but they're really expensive here. I don't think Americans would put up with these prices for a second. The combo meal cost $16.90NZ (burger alone is 11.90). That's about $12.10 American for a burger/fries/drink. $8.50 for just the burger.
> 
> I haven't been back to the states since I left in 2003, but prices haven't gone up that much have they? Is $8.50 for the cheapest burger on the Carl's Jr./Hardee's menu (that isn't a Jr.) what you pay there?


Maybe between $1.00-$2.00, but the good ones are over $4.00 minimum.

I had a pollo asada burrito.


----------



## XxTalonxX (Oct 9, 2013)

Cookies & cream Ice cream


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Frosties & a banana.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

BigVern said:


> There's FINALLY a Carl's Jr. here in New Zealand!
> 
> I had:
> -A Portobello Burger
> ...


You don't live in Auckland I assume, cos we've had Carl's Jr here for a couple of years now. I've never been to it though, we don't have any locations in East Auckland.


I last had a bacon and egg burger with cheese.


----------



## BigVern (May 23, 2016)

Ambrose Girl said:


> You don't live in Auckland I assume, cos we've had Carl's Jr here for a couple of years now.


Oh...

...

There's FINALLY a Carl's Jr. here in Chch, New Zealand!


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Had my first ever Egg McMuffin today


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Magnum Honeycomb.



Blackbeard said:


> Had my first ever Egg McMuffin today


First ever :surprise: Hopefully there'll be many more to follow :mckinney


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

CJ said:


> Magnum Honeycomb.


Magnum's come in Honeycomb flavor now? :krillin3


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Blackbeard said:


> Magnum's come in Honeycomb flavor now? :krillin3


Yep. Didn't think much of it though hence the lack of smilie :lol

Nice to see :krillin3 became official (Y)


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Beans on Toast. :yay


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Bacon bap :woo


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Strawberries and cream oatmeal.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Beef Pho :book


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Vegetable Roll bap. :woo


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

*Avocado Egg Salad*


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Fish & chips :Bayley


----------



## XxTalonxX (Oct 9, 2013)

Chicken patties with gravy covering them, beans, mashed potatoes


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Meatloaf sandwich and a fruit cocktail cup.


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Cereal. :meh


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Sloppy Joses :homer

(which is what my wife calls Sloppy Joe's but made with a combo of pork sausage & chorizo with jalapenos in it)


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Cheese ploughmans sandwich. :nice


----------



## whelp (Jun 8, 2015)

a beef, horseradish & watercress sandwich. in fact 2 of them.

then some tomato Snaps, then a marathon. mmm


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

An Apple


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Beef sandwich & some apple juice :nice


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

ultimate cheeseburger and curly fries.


----------



## McGee (Jul 5, 2016)

2 Arby's Roast Beef Sliders. Also ordered an Italian Meatball sub but the jackasses gave me a Loaded Italian instead. Took one bite and threw it in the trash. Asshats.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Wendy's cheeseburger, fries and Coke Zero.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Tuna melt :bayley2


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Chicken, mashed potatoes and gravy.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Two Chicken Kiev's and some Fries.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Pepperoni Melts :homer


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

Toronto Street Hotdog with the works.


----------



## krtgolfing (Nov 2, 2015)

Boss took us out to lunch today! Brisket with collared greens, macaroni and cheese, and a sweet tea. Fuck you diet! :flip


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Chicken & chip & some Club orange :done


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Poor CJ still only being allowed a solitary chip with his meals :mj2


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

½ price Sonic cheeseburgers today, ostensibly as a special to mark National Back to School Day, but I'd like to think it's all for the God of Meat. :sodone


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

2 Chili Cheese Dogs


----------



## Martins (May 4, 2011)

SOUR CREAM AND ONION PRINGLES, BITCH :brock4


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Meatloaf and mashed potatoes.


----------



## Machismo88 (Jul 12, 2016)

Cereal that wasn't booty o's


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Mac and cheese.


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

Sriracha masala dosa


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Chicken sandwich :nice



Blackbeard said:


> Poor CJ still only being allowed a solitary chip with his meals :mj2


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Sausage Rolls and a Lamington cake. :thumbsup


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Bacon, Eggs and Pancakes :chrisholly


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Garlic Parm Wings & Deep Fried Cheese Curds


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

20, yes 20, Southern Fried Chicken Bites 

:homer


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Scrambled Egg sandwich


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

Steak and Egg sandwich


----------



## J-B (Oct 26, 2015)

Strawberry Cheesecake :yum:


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

even more meatloaf.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Chicken fillet burger with bacon & cheese :yay


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Fish, 8 pieces of Shrimp and french fries


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Breakfast biscuits & a banana.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Potato salad, ham, salad, French bread.

I have a BUNCH of American snacks to eat later, I can't wait :yum:


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Tuna wrap, crisps and a caramel/toffee yogurt. :nice


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Cheese on toast & some brown lemonade :trips5


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

salisbury steak tv dinner.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Couple of Jam Doughnuts 

:homer


----------



## Darkness is here (Mar 25, 2014)

Noodles, pretty sad story how you can only eat the tastiest thing in low quantity.


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Chicken Goujon supper. 

:sodone:sodone


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Pastie supper (Y)


----------



## T0M (Jan 11, 2015)

I've got a Dominos pizza on the way. Bacon and mushroom.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

pepperoni pizza.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Just destroyed...completely obliterated...in fact...DELETED...

A Gatorade


----------



## BigVern (May 23, 2016)

A sweetened, pureed legume paste with strawberry relish smothered both top and bottom by thick sliced brioche.


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Beans on Toast and Vegetable Roll flavoured crisps. :thumbsup


----------



## oleanderson89 (Feb 13, 2015)

Whey Protons, BCAA, and Creatine


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Apple Jacks.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Sunday Roast :yay



Punkamaniac said:


> Beans on Toast and *Vegetable Roll flavoured crisps*. :thumbsup


Need to try those & the Ulster Fry ones :trips5


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Sunday Dinner. 



CJ said:


> Sunday Roast :yay
> 
> 
> 
> Need to try those & the Ulster Fry ones :trips5


Liked the Veggie Roll one, just need to try the Ulster Fry and Curry (chip?) ones myself. :Bayley


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Two Boiled Eggs


----------



## southrnbygrace (Jun 14, 2014)

Single serving sized bag of microwave popcorn


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Beans on Soda Bread. :trips5


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Weetabix :bayley2


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

A piece of cheese before bedtime.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

BBQ Ribs and Brisket, Baked Beans, and Mac & Cheese :bull


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Fish bites :mckinney


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Twizzlers


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Sausages and a cheesy coleslaw chip. :nice


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

A piece of cherry pie.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Sausage supper :mckinney


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Butter chicken curry with naan bread :yum:

I'm having to eat out a lot though, cos our fridge is broken and we don't have time to get it fixed before we go overseas. So we have literally nothing that has to be cold or frozen available now, so I keep just going out to eat instead :lol


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Cereal.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

I'm getting really jealous of the people who have ulster fries. Living in a small town has its disadvantages. 

Finally cooked after being sick for a month and a half :drose

My wife was really excited by it and that's its own reward. 

I made a simple beef/potato curry dish that we had with pita because the Indian store was closed and so we didn't have naan. Still great though.

It was nice to see my wife being so excited.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Frosted Flakes.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Jumbo sausage roll :mckinney



Reaper said:


> I'm getting really jealous of the people who have ulster fries. Living in a small town has its disadvantages.


Not living in Ulster also has it's disadvantages :lol Can't imagine potato bread, soda bread or vegetable roll are too easy to come by across the pond.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Mexican Pizza


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Chicken Burger and Chips

:homer


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Barbecue Spare Ribs :gameon


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

Warm arugula salad w/Water


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

steak and egg burrito and a hashbrown.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Southern fried chicken :mckinney


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Vegetable Roll sandwich. :thumbsup


----------



## T0M (Jan 11, 2015)

Made myself a shepherd's pie for lunch.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Pasta


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

Sausage and corn with bread and butter.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Hot pastrami from Subway's.


----------



## BigVern (May 23, 2016)

BK Hawaiian burger -no lettuce 
(Chicken fillet, bacon, cheese, pineapple, mayo)


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Toasted Soda w/ beans. :nice


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Corned beef bap :Bayley


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

CJ said:


> Corned beef bap :Bayley


I've honestly just had a Corned Beef Sandwich :maisie


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Apple


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

chili cheese dog.


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Fish & Chips!


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

A Cheese & Tuna Toastie :yas


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Bacon & potatoes with a ton of gravy :mckinney


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

The rest of my pastrami sandwich from yesterday.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Fish with lemon pepper chips. I got an extra piece of fish cos I had to wait forever for the chips to cook :lol I also had some spring rolls as well.

Expect my food postings to get odder, cos tomorrow I'm going to New York, lol.


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Scrambled egg & toast. :woo


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

Pizza pops


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

macaroni and cheese.


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Lentil Soup. :meh


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Chicken sandwich & some lucozade (Y)


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

Fish and chips with home-made tarter sauce. 

Apparently, my tastebuds have recently developed quite a fetish for fish.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Coconut Curry Shrimp :homer


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Chips & a batch of Onion Rings. :nice


----------



## mrdiamond77 (Feb 14, 2015)

An Apple.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Vietnamese Pork Egg Rolls


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Completely destroyed some chicken tenders


----------



## GentlePigeon (Sep 12, 2015)

Chicken Wings


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Dolorian said:


> Completely destroyed some chicken tenders


So did I :JLC3


----------



## XxTalonxX (Oct 9, 2013)

Steak, stuffing, mashed potatoes


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

20 Southern Fried Chicken Bites 

:homer


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Pizza and lots of it


----------



## Lm2 (Feb 18, 2008)

Chicken and Rice


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Mac & Cheese w/ Andouille Sausage


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Cheese & onion crisp sandwich


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

Made steak and rice last night. Gonna turn the leftovers into Steak and Cheese subs for lunch.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

scrambled eggs and sausage.


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Burger.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Fish & chips :mckinney


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

chicken nuggets.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

I regret nothing.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

One of these.










These were my go to snack in college.


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

*Roasted Vegetable Steak Salad w/Water*


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Yogurt, banana and a Nutri-Grain bar.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

cheese pizza


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Corned beef and cheese baguette and a packet of crisps.


----------



## tonyt549 (Jul 30, 2016)

Cake


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

The last veggie sausage I'll ever eat from Egypt.

I have no idea how they're able to make amazing veggie burgers but absolutely disgusting veggie sausages.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Cheeseburger :yay


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Barbecue Hula Hoops.

Not very often I eat crisps nowadays but enjoyed these.


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

A piece of Lemon Drizzle cake. :sodone


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

I made BBQ ribs. They turned out pretty good. Almost restaurant quality.


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Beans on Toast. :nice


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

*Cheese and Toast. And when I say cheese, I mean Cathedral City cheese. The motherfucking best kind 










^ It looked just as good as that as well. roud

Sunday Dinner later with the fam :Bayley*


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Iced Custard Slice

:homer


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

spaghetti and meatballs.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Sunday Roast :yay


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

Omelette, sausage patty and bacon sandwich.


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

Home made vegan ice cream.


----------



## Bucky Barnes (Apr 23, 2014)

Gandhi said:


> The last veggie sausage I'll ever eat from Egypt.
> 
> I have no idea how they're able to make amazing veggie burgers but absolutely disgusting veggie sausages.


The last vegan sausage I had was pretty terrible as well. For a country known for their sausages, Germany can't make a decent vegan one.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

blueberry muffin.


----------



## itsmutacantrememberinfo (Dec 31, 2009)

sup guys :hi

blue corn tortilla chips & sun-dried tomato feta cheese dip :done


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

Chili chicken


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

Home-made Lasagna after almost a year. :drose


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Pizza & Wing Buffet for Summerslam :bull


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Fish Fingers & Chips w/Gravy

Mmmmmm.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Thick cut honey roast ham sandwich :nice


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Turkey, ham & potatoes :mckinney


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Chicken Burrito


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Cheeseburger and some doritos.


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

*Grilled Steak.* :mckinney


----------



## XxTalonxX (Oct 9, 2013)

Spaghetti then chocolate ice cream a couple hours after that


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Toasted bagel & a banana. :Bayley


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Tuna sandwich & some club orange :nice


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Sausage Rolls and a cheesecake. :sodone


----------



## BigVern (May 23, 2016)

Domino's Designa pizza (create your own):
Deep dish, BBQ base, Pulled beef, Pulled beef, Pulled beef, Bacon & Mushroom


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Arroz Con Pollo


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Two spicy ground beef tacos and some Spanish rice.


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Veggie Roll, Tatties and Beans. :woo


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Southern fried chicken & a gravy chip :yay


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## XxTalonxX (Oct 9, 2013)

Salisbury steak with noodles


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Three corn dogs from Sonic, free courtesy of my sister.


----------



## itsmutacantrememberinfo (Dec 31, 2009)

grilled chicken & brown rice

the struggle is thirsty guys :done


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Eggs & Toast. :meh


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

Kush
BBQ chicken
Homemade seasoned chips
Spicy nachos
Cranberry/mango juice
Water


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Ulster fry :Bayley


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Grilled Pork Chops, Buttered Corn, and Coleslaw :homer


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

cinnamon oatmeal


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Pie, Chips and Mushy Peas. :sodone


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Sausages & potatoes :thumbsup


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Pastrami & Swiss on Rye w/ extra Pickles & Mustard


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Spaghetti & Meatballs with Garlic Bread :woo:woo:woo

And a Krispey Kreme Donut for desert :bull


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Fried chicken and some corn.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

You know how they have these cheap ass turkey drumsticks and wings for sale sometimes? 

Well, chop 'em up and they make great home-made turkey subs :drose


----------



## XxTalonxX (Oct 9, 2013)

Peanut Butter Fudge :bull


----------



## BigVern (May 23, 2016)

This potato... stuff... I made.

We had some fatty bacon ends so I diced them and put them in a pan in the oven to cook and brown.
Then I diced and boiled some potatoes, strained them and added butter and shredded cheese. 
I then mixed the bacon with the potatoes (it was about 50/50 bacon/potato, just totally overboard w/bacon) and added a cold can of pineapple chunks to the hot mix and served it in bowls.

I wouldn't call it healthy, but it tasted fucking brilliant.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

A couple of mini tacos.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

EL SHIV said:


> A couple of mini tacos.


A little Mexican, my favorite :curry2

I had Meat Lover's Pizza last night for dinner :bull


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Cheesy chip :benson


----------



## Lm2 (Feb 18, 2008)

tim hortons breakfast, ( Sasuage crossaint, hasbrown and chocolate ice cap) :mark:


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Pasta


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

BBQ Pizza. :sodone:sodone


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Two All American dogs and a large order of tots. Today Sonic has six inch All American dogs and Chili Cheese Coneys for half price. ($1).


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Turkey Breast Pieces w/ Quorn Mince*

I'm not a vegetarian (obviously, i had Turkey with it 8*D ) but i do like the Quorn Mince TBH.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

A bowl of fruits with mango, melon and bananas


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

Salt & vinegar crisps.


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Beans on Toast.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Fig Newtons


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

strawberry yogurt.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Bacon Cheeseburger and Deep Fried Cheese Curds


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

Apple.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Cowboy supper :bayley2


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*20 Southern Fried Chicken Bites*

:homer :homer :homer


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Burger w/ a side salad. :woo


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Spaghetti


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Spicy Chicken Pizza and Chips :trips5


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Mini fry.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

Plain ramen and now corn flakes :hogan 

No worries though, roasting chicken for tonight :drose


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Cheezit: hot & spicy


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Chicken Goujons. :Bayley


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

scrambled eggs, sausages and buttered toast with strawberry jelly on it.


----------



## Oda Nobunaga (Jun 12, 2006)

Smoked Salmon, Masago, and Eel nigiri, Salmon/Avocado, and Snow Crab/Avocado maki rolls.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Pizza


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Cheeseburger :yay


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Went to Wendy's and got the 4 for $4 meal. Jr bacon cheeseburger, chicken nuggets, fries and a Coke.

Small Frosty's are only 50 cents right now. :dance


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

KFC,mashed potatoes, gravy, and coleslaw.


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Toasted soda + beans. 

:woo


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Windmill cookies


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

My wife's style of French Toast, topped with melting butter and warm table syrup. 

I thought that the way my mom makes French toast is the only type of French Toast lol, but apparently, not. 

Hers were clearly better. Something totally new for me. Interracial marriage bonus.:drose


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Sunday Roast :mckinney


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Sunday Dinner - Chicken, tatties, carrots & Brussel sprouts. :sodone


----------



## BigVern (May 23, 2016)

Chocolate kisses, but not the Hershey's kind...

These kind:









They're little chocolate cakes filled with choc cream made like a sandwich cookie.


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

Kush
Dos Equis XX - Mexican beer
Mexican lasagna
Fiesta bowls
Guacamole
Mexican rice

:datass

I ain't even Mexican bruh.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

a piece of pepperoni pan pizza.


----------



## kimino (Mar 16, 2012)

Tacos made with handmade tortilla!


----------



## LizaG (Apr 17, 2016)

A peanut cereal bar.


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Corned Beef sandwich. :meh


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Chicken Stir Fry w/ Brown Rice


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

leftover pizza and a blueberry muffin.


----------



## mrdiamond77 (Feb 14, 2015)

Jaffa Cakes


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Sausages + chips. :yay


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Cheeseburger :mckinney


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Chicken Strips & beans.

Mmmmm.


----------



## BigVern (May 23, 2016)

Homemade burgers w/cheese and egg.

I had 1kg (2.2lbs) of ground steak, we made it into 6 patties.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

gordo chimichanga.


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Cereal, a bagel and a banana. :Bayley


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Beef sandwich :nice


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Beef Burritos


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Polish sausage


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Salad w/ Veggie roll. :sodone


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Chicken & chip, & some birthday cake :nice


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Ultimate Cheeseburger, Curly fries, and a large Coke.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

If anyone is interested, tomorrow, August 31, Sonic has corn dogs for only fifty cents. Def. gonna be my lunch tomorrow.


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

Just like every other time i post in here, i am quite drunk. Grilled the fuck out of some burgers :salute


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

TJQ said:


> Just like every other time i post in here, i am quite drunk. Grilled the fuck out of some burgers :salute


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

EL SHIV said:


> gordo chimichanga.


I don't know what gordo is, but I had chimichangas too. :Tripslick


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

Chicken wings and ranch. :lenny5


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Went to a local joint called Brotherton's. Got a half slab of ribs with fries and cole slaw.

Didn't even come close to finishing it all. I would legit fear the man who could eat a whole slab there. :bull


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

Sol Katti said:


> Chicken wings and ranch. :lenny5


Try 1000 Islands next time. :delrio


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Leon Knuckles said:


> I don't know what gordo is, but I had chimichangas too. :Tripslick


It's Spanish for _fat_. It's from a local Mexican restaurant and it was huuugggeee. :trump

Just had some Amish potato salad and baked beans.


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

A bowl of Maruchan chicken flavored Ramen Noodle Soup.

Yeah, it was a (late) lazy dinner tonight.


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

Home made chocolate vegan ice cream. (gonna try making other flavors :mark


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Chicken goujons :benson


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Tuna wrap & a packet of Prawn Cocktail crisps. Oh and a banana. :woo


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Shredded Beef & Gravy over Egg Noodles


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

Cheesecake pudding. :WHYYY4


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

egg rolls with sweet and sour sauce.


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Sausage & chips...again. :sleep


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

4 Meat Pizza


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

McDonalds 10 nugget meal, then a Hershey's cookies and cream bar.

I eat like crap when I'm on holiday, lol.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

2 corn dogs and large tots from Sonic.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

My wife and I combined our talents to make steak Alfredo pasta. Better combination than expected.


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

American style pancakes. :sodone


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Rice. :woo


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

Chicken vegan burger.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Fish bites :Bayley


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

Gandhi said:


> Chicken vegan burger.


If it's vegan, you can't call it chicken :hmm 

I had Roasted Cashews and jello for breakfast :kobelol


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

Reaper said:


> If it's vegan, you can't call it chicken :hmm
> 
> I had Roasted Cashews and jello for breakfast :kobelol


Yeah yeah you know what I mean anyway. :cena4


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Chicken Strips & Fries w/ Ranch and BBQ sauces


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Pie, Potatoes and Peas. :trips5


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

This thread stays poppin LOL

Just from scratch made a pizza with some bbq chicken/onions/peppers (Y)


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Pasta


----------



## amogie (Sep 1, 2016)

BLT


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Weetabix w/ chopped up banana. :thumbsup


----------



## Machismo88 (Jul 12, 2016)

Avo Smash with Poached Eggs :grin2:


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

Home made french fries.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

hamburger for a midnight snack.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Beefburger & some Skips :Bayley


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Taco Bar :bull


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Had a chicken sandwich, a yogurt and a packet of Pickled Onion crisps for lunch. :woo



CJ said:


> Beefburger & some Skips :Bayley


Haven't had a packet of Skips for ages. :fuckthis


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Strawberry Cornetto :yum:



Punkamaniac said:


> Had a chicken sandwich, a yogurt and a packet of Pickled Onion crisps for lunch. :woo
> 
> Haven't had a packet of Skips for ages. :fuckthis


You've been missing out :benson


----------



## mihapiha (Sep 2, 2016)

vegetables and chicken. Why you wanna know?


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Burger + chips. :sodone



CJ said:


> You've been missing out :benson


Clearly.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Hershey's Cookies and Cream bar. Man I'm gonna miss these things when I go home...


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Went to Izzy's and had me a Ruebenator on butter grilled rye with a potato pancake.

(gnawed on some pickles while I waited for it to show up) :yum:
@A-C-P


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Porridge.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Weetabix (Y)


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Scampi :benson


----------



## Ronny (Apr 7, 2016)

*x5*


----------



## Paigeology (Feb 23, 2014)

Dim Sims and Chicken medallions - Late night servo run a few hours ago!


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

apple and cinnamon oatmeal.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Sea salt and olive oil popcorn & some chocolate chip cookies. Free snacks on my flight to LA


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

McDonald's . . . don't judge me folks.


----------



## Machismo88 (Jul 12, 2016)

Butter Chicken featuring cheese naan bread.


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

Homemade personal pizza
Toppings: spicy ginger sauce, mozzarella/cheddar cheese, sliced pepperoni, diced onions, jalapenos, pineapple bits
Beer: Dos Equis XX and Sol
Kush

:tommy


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

Punkamaniac said:


> McDonald's . . . don't judge me folks.


Unless it was breakfast, I am judging!


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Mini Ulster fry. :woo



Leon Knuckles said:


> Unless it was breakfast, I am judging!


Well, I'm being judged because it wasn't for breakfast. :fuckthis


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Toast with honey :mckinney


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Dairylea Lunchable, a banana and . . . 

. . . a packet of Skips. :yay


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Sunday Roast :mckinney



Punkamaniac said:


> . . . a packet of Skips. :yay


:yay


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

beef tri tip, stuffing, baked beans, and macaroni and cheese.


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Sunday Dinner. :sodone


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

KFC 3-piece meal. Their cookies are surprisingly good too.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

EL SHIV said:


> beef tri tip, stuffing, baked beans, and macaroni and cheese.


Round 2. :bull


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Some really excellent egg sandwiches with mayo, and a lemon tart :yum:


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Cereal. :meh


----------



## Ronzilla (Feb 25, 2016)

homemade shnitzel, homegrown pickles pickled to perfection, homemade goulash, potato salad made from homegrown potatoes, and a Pilsner..followed by a fresh baked desert I don't know the name of that was powdery and creamy.. life of a Czech farmer


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Two Bacon & Egg Rolls :bull


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Frosties mixed with Coco Pops :trips5


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

Dark chocolate bars.


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Tuna and Onion wrap and a packet of Pickled Onion crisps.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Fried egg and cheese sandwich and a blueberry muffin.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Steak & potatoes :JLC3


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life (May 3, 2013)

The Roast Chicken one's.


----------



## Martins (May 4, 2011)

Broa de milho (sort of like cornbread) with ham, cheese and scrambled eggs. 

AND CHEESE & ONION PRINGLES, MUTHAFUCKAS :bosstrips


----------



## Ronzilla (Feb 25, 2016)

wild boar hunted by my uncle and prepared by my aunt, salad made from home grown vegetables in the greenhouse, and pickled peppers, along with some dobra voda(brand of water) forest berry flavor-lightly sparkled = going back to USA soon!


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Bowl of Cornflakes, a banana and some grapes.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Chocolate Finger Biscuits w/ Cup of Tea.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Corned beef bap & a Lion bar :bayley2


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Tin of Spaghetti.



CJ said:


> a Lion bar :bayley2


You had a white chocolate Lion bar yet? :faint:


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Had a big fish fry with all the fish we caught this weekend at the lake :bull
@Pratchett


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

I bought 2 thighs of Jerk Chicken from No Frills. I threw them bitches on the fire grill right before Raw. :Tripslick


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Punkamaniac said:


> You had a white chocolate Lion bar yet? :faint:


Not yet, but I will (Y)


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

two strawberry Pop Tarts.


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Bangers 'n mash. :woo


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Pork burger & some apple juice :trips5


----------



## Lariat From Hell (Oct 5, 2013)

*Four tacos, two American style, two steak, and some chips y queso.*


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

KFC Popcorn chicken, chips and potato & gravy :yum:


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

Just made a jalapeno/bacon/tuna melt as a "thank god this first day of classes and dealing with financial aid is over" treat.


----------



## Machismo88 (Jul 12, 2016)

Pepper Steak Pie


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Bowl of shredded wheat.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Beef Stroganoff and some peas.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Cheese & ham toastie (Y)


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Tuna sammitch and Prawn Cocktail crisps.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Buffalo Chicken Sandwich & Fries


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Pie, tatties and mushy peas. :nice


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life (May 3, 2013)

Right now


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Southern fried chicken goujons :mckinney


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I'm about to have some chicken noodle soup.


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Toast.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Purple M&Ms from M&Ms World


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Weetabix :Bayley



Rocko's Modern Life said:


> Right now


That's one of my Aunt's specialities, probably because it's about one of only things she can cook :chlol


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Sister-in-law made me some really good pasta with sauce and meat. The actual name eludes me, but it was very good.


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

Cheese and pepperoni. :tommy


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Dairylea Lunchable and a Lion bar. :Bayley


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Chili and homemade tortilla chips :homer


----------



## LizaG (Apr 17, 2016)

A Dairy Milk chocolate bar...was ok.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Bacon :yum:


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Spaghetti Bolognese 

:homer


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Haven't done it yet but will obliterate some chicken tenders in a bit.


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Veggie Roll and chips. :nice


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

M&Ms McFlurry.


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Toast & a cereal bar.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Toast with cheese spread :nice


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

My father made some delicious chicken stir-fry, complete with white rice, broccoli, onions and mushrooms. My parents were kind enough to offer me lots of it.


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

Grilled Steak Salad.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Spanish rice.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*20 Southern Fried Chicken Bites.*

:homer Doesn't do my feelings justice.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Grilled Italian Chicken Breasts and Cucumber & Tomato Salad (cucumbers and tomatoes fresh out of the garden) :homer


----------



## Rodzilla nWo4lyfe (Jun 28, 2011)

A pack of Starburst (original flavor).


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Tuna salad and Ulster Fry crisps.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Sausage sandwich :bayley2



Punkamaniac said:


> Tuna salad and *Ulster Fry crisps*.


:yay


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Burger.



CJ said:


> :yay


They was quite nice so they were. Just need to try the Curry ones :yay but they're getting hard to find ffs. :no:


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Pepperoni Stromboli

Damn You @AryaDark :maisie


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Sausages & potatoes :mckinney


----------



## Lm2 (Feb 18, 2008)

Just had all you can eat sushi :sodone


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Some toast and some chicken noodle soup. I'm not feeling that well


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

Spaghetti and meatballs with garlic parmesan knots.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Some mini pancakes, bacon, and a hash brown.


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Cheese on Wheaten bread & a Dairylea dunker.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Curry chip :done


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Pizza. :sodone


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

Apple.


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

Biscuits and gravy.


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

Grilled Chicken Salad.


----------



## Machismo88 (Jul 12, 2016)

Banditos Basket from my favorite Mexican restaurant. Featuring, chicken, pork & beef including guacamole, sour cream & rice

:grin2:


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Cheetos Puffs!


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

Barbecued steak w/asparagus potatoes.


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

Garlic butter naan and chili paneer. :cgmoan


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Beans on Toast.



Sol Katti said:


> Biscuits and gravy.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Sol Katti said:


> Biscuits and gravy.


That delicacy would be really weird over here lol considering the differences in what we call biscuits. 

It does sound weird just reading it.

------

Sausage & Chips w/Gravy.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Sunday Roast :mckinney



The Batman said:


> That delicacy would be really weird over here lol considering the differences in what we call biscuits.
> 
> It does sound weird just reading it.


Yep :lol


----------



## Pizzamorg (Apr 5, 2016)

Made myself some bacon and eggs for breakfast. Thick cut, rindless, smoked bacon and I make chilli eggs.


----------



## LizaG (Apr 17, 2016)

Thai Chicken Soup and Sour Dough Bread.

It was 'meh'.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Ultimate Cheeseburger and a curly fry.


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Sunday Dinner and a Toffee cheesecake.


----------



## SonOfAnarchy91 (Jan 4, 2015)

8oz Rump Steak, Onion Rings, Chips & Half a Tomatoe :becky


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

*Green Bean Salad w/Water.* kada


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Bowl of Cornflakes.


----------



## FROSTY (Jan 22, 2015)

*A bowl of Breyers (vanilla bean) All Natural Vanilla ice cream with caramel sauce :homer*


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

Extra spicy chili chicken with gravy over white rice. :maisie


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Maui Zaui pizza during Sunday Night Football.


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Cheeseburger & Quavers.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Beef Hula Hoops


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Sausage + chips.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Jambalaya :homer


----------



## krtgolfing (Nov 2, 2015)

Turkey sandwich with a rice crispy treat.


----------



## Paigeology (Feb 23, 2014)

Couple of pieces of Ham, late night snack time


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Cowboy supper :mckinney


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Pretty damn pricey enchilada. It was worth it. :bull


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

*Chicken Avocado Pasta*


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Beans on Toast. :Bayley


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Bacon and egg pie with mashed potatoes, then some M&Ms.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Corned beef bap & a snickers :bayley2


----------



## mrdiamond77 (Feb 14, 2015)

Bacon sandwiches with brown sauce.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Mince & potatoes :Tripslick


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Mint & Chocolate Ice Cream

My favourite alongside Strawberry and the Caramal Ben & Jerry's.


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Vegetable Roll sandwich(s) & some ice cream.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Penne with Marinara & Spicy Italian Sausage :homer


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Sausage egg McMuffin and hash brown.


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Bowl of Cereal.


----------



## JoeMcKim (May 4, 2013)

Reheated some spaghetti that I made yesterday.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

blueberry muffin and a couple of Nutter Butters.


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Cheeseburger and a packet of Cheese Toastie & Worcester Sauce crisps.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Jumbo sausage roll smothered in red sauce :mckinney


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Grilled Ham & Cheese Sandwiches


----------



## SonOfAnarchy91 (Jan 4, 2015)

Sweedish Meatballs & Pasta


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Salad + some ice cream.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

ham and cheese sub.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Beef burger (Y)


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

Chicken nuggets. :bayley2


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Wendy's cheeseburger, fries, Coke Zero and a chocolate frosty shake.


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Banana. :meh


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Weetabix :woo


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Punkamaniac said:


> Banana. :meh





CJ said:


> Weetabix :woo


Banana + Weetabix = Banana Weetabix = :homer

----------

Oh and I just had........CHOCOLATE WEETABIX :maisie


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Tin of Spaghetti + a packet of Pickled Onion crisps. :done


----------



## Freelancer (Aug 24, 2010)

chicken salad with French fries on it.


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

*Grilled steak salad w/peaches. *


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

Punkamaniac said:


> Tin of Spaghetti + a packet of Pickled Onion crisps. :done


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

Sun flower seeds.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Raisin Bran


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Pie and tatties.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Steak & chips :Bayley


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Couple of Southern Fried Chicken Fillets*

:homer


----------



## itsmutacantrememberinfo (Dec 31, 2009)

turkey burger w/ blue cheese + baked beans :banderas :banderas



Punkamaniac said:


> Pie and tatties.


:hmm









:vince5


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Fish and chips :yum:


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Ham bap & a toffee crisp :bayley2


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

chili with cheese melted into it, hot sauce, and ketchup.


----------



## krtgolfing (Nov 2, 2015)

Philly Cheesesteak and jalepeno chips.


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Burger & chips.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Bacon :yum:


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Cheese & onion crisp sandwich


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Chicken Teriyaki


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Sultana Bran cereal.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Toasted soda bread (Y)


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

*Spinach Steak Salad w/Coca Cola Life*


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Ulster Fry. :done


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Southern fried chicken & a gravy chip :mckinney



Punkamaniac said:


> Ulster Fry. :done


:JLC3


----------



## Ronny (Apr 7, 2016)




----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Egg Fried Rice & Chips.

Really enjoyed this.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

A scrumdiddlyumptious BLT and some Chocolate Chip Cookies


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

two cheeseburgers.


----------



## mrdiamond77 (Feb 14, 2015)

Chinese Takeaway. Chicken Curry and Chips.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Ambrose Girl said:


> Sultana Bran cereal.


:lol


----------



## Hencheman_21 (Apr 11, 2014)

EL SHIV said:


> two cheeseburgers.


Was it twice the paradise?


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Corned Beef sandwich and a packet of Wuster Sauce Onion Rings. :nice


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Toast with honey :woo


----------



## mrdiamond77 (Feb 14, 2015)

Hamburger with onions and tomato ketchup.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Sunday Roast :mckinney


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Sunday dinner. :Bayley


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

@CJ

I know you'll like this one 

*Corned Beef Bap*

:saul


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

The Batman said:


> @CJ
> 
> I know you'll like this one
> 
> ...


Batman Bap.










Pollo Asada burrito.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Shrimp and fries.


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Cereal & a bagel.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Some Malaysian cake thing that's called London Roll :lol It was mango flavoured!


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Snickers :Bayley



The Batman said:


> @CJ
> 
> I know you'll like this one
> 
> ...


Corned Beef baps are the best baps :sodone

Need to improve your tagging skillz :benson


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

@CJ

VS need to improve their codes :side:

----------

Chocolate Chip Digestive Biscuits. Nice.


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Sausage Roll's smothered in brown sauce. :sodone:done


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Caramel Shortcake :yum:


----------



## Freelancer (Aug 24, 2010)

Stuffed peppers


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Sausages + chips. :trips5


----------



## mrdiamond77 (Feb 14, 2015)

Steak, eggs and chips.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Sausages & potatoes with a ton of gravy :sodone


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

First time having ice cream in probably 6 months, got Ben & Jerry's cheesecake brownie kada


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Fried soda, egg and beans. :nice


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Sausage sandwich :rusevyes


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Nacho Burrito from Taco Bell


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Salt & Vinegar crisp sandwich along with some dinky deckers.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

French Toast with Bacon & Eggs :drose


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Vegetable Roll bap and some vanilla ice cream.


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

EGG SAMMICH

We eat like kings! wens2


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Double Decker burger


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Grilled Salmon, brown rice and broccoli.


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Cereal & a banana. :meh


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Meatloaf, mashed potatoes and gravy.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Chicken sandwich :nice


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

_*Wendy's new Chicken Sandwich. :tucky *_


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Bagel Chips, roasted garlic flavour. They're from Bulgaria :rusevyes


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

Friend steak and Asparagus :dead3


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)




----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Ham & Cheese Sandwich


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Tuna & Onion wrap and a packet of Picked Onion crisps.


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Coleslaw Chip & a pastie.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Chicken fillet burger :mckinney


----------



## mrdiamond77 (Feb 14, 2015)

Roast Lamb with vegetables.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Kefta Pita Pocket :homer


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Salad with grilled chicken with Italian dressing.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Cheeseburger, fries and sundae from Burger King, then a coffee.


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

Falafel sandwich.


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Punkamaniac said:


> Cereal & a banana. :meh


And because I'm such a dull individual, I had the same this morning. :nikkilol


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Ultimate Cheeseburger, curly fries, and a large Coke.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Frosties mixed with Coco Pops :yay


----------



## Freelancer (Aug 24, 2010)

Granola bar


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Chicken Enchiladas


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Sausage Rolls, beans and coleslaw. :done


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Steak & potatoes


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

dos burritos de desayuno.


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

Kush and Salad.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Chicken out of the bag with salad and Italian dressing.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Baked beans on toast.


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

Chicken fettuccine in Alfredo sauce.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Potato waffles :woo


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Cheese Ploughmans sandwich, a Yogurt and some Pringles. :yay


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

pepperoni pizza.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Two boiled Eggs.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Couple of Southern Fried Chicken Fillets*

:homer


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Meat Lovers Pizza


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Burger & chips. :done


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Irish stew :becky


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Philly Cheese Steak Hot Pockets


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Pizza


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Banana bread.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

sriracha shrimp.


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Toasted wheaten.


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

T-Bone Steak and eggs w/spinach :tucky


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Corned Beef Baps*

*Insert @CJ tag that never works*

:cudi


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Cheese & Onion crisp sandwich and a Peach Melba yogurt. :woo


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Weetabex











Spoiler: The Batman











:yay


 @The Batman



Punkamaniac said:


> *Cheese & Onion crisp sandwich* and a Peach Melba yogurt. :woo


Tayto :mark:


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

CJ said:


> Tayto :mark:


Of course. :mark:


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

cinnamon oatmeal


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

McDonalds.

Don't judge folks. I was out, it was pissing down and it was nearby. :thumbsup


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Mango, Passion Fruit & Papaya yogurt


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Sister-in-law made me some spicy as fuck chicken burritos. :homer Ay Caramba!


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Poached eggs and toast. My Mum made them but she did them too long and the yolks were all hard, boo. Still nice though :lol


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Fish & chips :Bayley


----------



## LizaG (Apr 17, 2016)

Thai Carrot Soup.


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Bowl of Cheerios, toasted pancakes and a banana. :sodone


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Sausage Rolls and a packet of Spirals.


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

*Southwestern Steak Salad*







kada


----------



## Paigeology (Feb 23, 2014)

Ham, late night snack!


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Sunday Roast :sodone


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

vintage blueberry muffin.


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Beef Space Raiders. :thumbsup


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Peppered Steak with baby potatoes and a blueberry smoothie.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

BBQ Chicken, string beans and macaroni and cheese.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Chicken sandwich & a snickers :mckinney


----------



## LizaG (Apr 17, 2016)

Cadbury's Chocolate Fingers dunked in a frothy Cappuccino...coz I is fancy!


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

Chicken Apple Arugula salad :tucky


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Toasted Veda bread. :yum:


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

These Japanese rice crackers, they come in two flavours - Vinegar and Sweet Chili. So good, I can't stop eating them!

EDIT: Haha I just read the packet, they're from Thailand actually :lol I only said Japan cos I bought them from the Japanese store in the mall, LOL.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Vegetable Roll flavoured Taytos :yay


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

A mildly peppered steak.


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Beans on Toast and some millions.



CJ said:


> Vegetable Roll flavoured Taytos :yay


:yay


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Bowl of Gouji Berry Granola with a Raspberry Smoothie.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Spanish Rice.


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Sausage(s) + chips w/ some ice cream for desert. :woo


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Roast beef :mark:


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

A Big Mac Meal from McDonald's :woo:woo:woo


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Mexican Pizza.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Some chocolate with pineapple filling.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

T-Bone Steak, baked potato and corn on the cob :frankdance2


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

Punkamaniac said:


> Beans on Toast and *some millions*.
> 
> 
> 
> :yay


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

You guys eat so good. :banderas

I had chicken pot pie. :homer


----------



## kimino (Mar 16, 2012)

Carne en su jugo, with hand made tortillas, and super spicy and delicious green sauce. 

Specially this restaurant has the best carne en su jugo


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Beef tri tip, scalloped potatoes, macaroni and cheese, and baked beans. Of course I didn't cook this. Mucho gracias to my sister-in-law.


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Toasted bagel, porridge and a banana. :woo


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Bran flakes and Guava Juice.


----------



## Freelancer (Aug 24, 2010)

Granola bar. Last night the wife and I cooked a chicken cordon bleu pasta bake, which was excellent.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Flamin' Hot Twisted Cheetos :nice


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Bacon cheeseburger, Peach Melba yogurt and some fudge pieces.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Oatmeal with brown sugar


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

leftover macaroni and cheese for breakfast.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Corned beef bap & a jam doughnut :mckinney


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Singapore Rice Noodles with Chicken :homer


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

CJ said:


> Corned beef bap & a jam doughnut :mckinney


:homer 

I could live off this

----------------------

Mini Chicken Skewers


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

A homemade sausage roll but wrapped the sausage meat in bacon and stuffed the pastry with cheese and tomato.


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Veggie Roll, mashed tatties and beans.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

Apple crumble :bjpenn


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Garlic and herb chicken Kiev with sweet potato wedges. And had a homemade Mango and Passion Fruit ice cream for afters.


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

zrc said:


> Bran flakes and Guava Juice.


Guava juice is so crack. :maisie


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

Matar paneer and butter garlic naan and water. :rollins


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

For dinner I had a calzone stuffed with pepperoni, sausage, green peppers, onions and cheese. Big Scoop Fritos on the side. For dessert a few slices of cinnamon bread.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Wasn't sure if I wanted Cheerios or Crunchy Nut, so had both. And Guanabana juice.


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Toasted pancakes and beans.


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Corned Beef bap and a yogurt.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Bacon :yum:



Punkamaniac said:


> *Corned Beef bap* and a yogurt.


:mark:


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Elderberry Yogurt with an apple and banana milkshake.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Roast Pork, Mashed Potatoes, and Carrots


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Denver omelet and Potatoes O'Brien.


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Fish and chips.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Chicken & chip :Bayley


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Couldnt be bothered to cook this evening so just had a pork and stuffing baguette with gravy. And for afters a slice of lemon cheesecake.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Last night's leftover pasta bake.


----------



## Asmodeus (Oct 9, 2013)

Pinto beans topped with queso and a tortilla browned in butter.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Crabmeat salad


----------



## XxTalonxX (Oct 9, 2013)

Spaghetti :yum:


----------



## kimino (Mar 16, 2012)

Pambazo :homer


----------



## Asmodeus (Oct 9, 2013)

XxTalonxX said:


> Spaghetti :yum:


I made sketti night before last. Tomato sauce cooked up from some I froze in the summer, basil, oregano, rosemary, and parsley from my herb garden, wild garlic, store bought onion since it's too hard to grow, and 1/2 beef, 1/2 venison. To make it easier, after the sauce is done I add a cup of beef broth and cook the noodles in the sauce. Garlic bread and a salad of mixed greens finished it off.


----------



## Machismo88 (Jul 12, 2016)

Ham, Cheese & Tomato Toastie!


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Made Swedish Meatballs over trottole pasta for dinner this evening.


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Bagel.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Raspberry jam on toast & a cup of Kenko.


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Cheese Toastie & Worcester Sauce crisp sandwich and a yogurt.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Cheese on toast :nice


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Oxtail soup, a piece of melon and Lychee Juice.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Chili Mac


----------



## Jaunties (May 21, 2015)

Egg and ham taco with red salsa


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Frosted Flakes


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Pie and chips with some mushy peas. :done


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Made a steak pie from scratch. With some roast potatoes and carrots. 

If I get peckish I made a Rhubarb Crumble.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Fish bites :trips5


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Sausage, Egg Fried Rice & Chips*

Yup.


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

Tacos. :maisie


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

scalloped potatoes, baked beans, macaroni, and some tri tip.


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Weetabix w/ chopped up banana. :woo


----------



## Paul Hendricks (Sep 30, 2016)

banana+milk = my best coctail)


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Fish and chips.


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

Chicken Chickpea Salad


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

I had some chicken chalupas and a beefy Frito burrito from Taco Bell.

:sodone MAAAAAN


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Onion rings :done


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

I had some chili. Alas, it wasn't worthy of a :sodone


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Cheese and hap grilled baguette and some caramel nibbles. :yay


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

For breakfast I had wheetos and a glass of guava juice. 

For lunch I had grilled chicken with egg fried rice and hash browns. Glass of Apple juice.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Taco Macaroni Casserole :homer


----------



## Jaunties (May 21, 2015)

Vanilla oatmeal with raspberries and almonds


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Liquid dinner tonight. 

Coconut rum, peach schnapps, Rhubarb cider, mango schnapps, raspberry and nettle cider & mixed berry cider.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Mapel brown sugar Oatmeal


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Burger and chips.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Chicken fillet burger :mckinney


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Think I bought some chicken dippers in the night. Scoffed them.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

BBQ Doritos :yum: I haven't had them for soooo long!!


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

Teriyaki beef jerky. :krillin3


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

blueberry muffin at 3 am.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Just had some fish fingers and a Mother energy drink.


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Dairylea dunker and an apple for lunch.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Sweet chilli rice cakes and a strawberry shake.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Scampi & curry chip :bayley2


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Cereal and a bagel.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

A bowl of chopped mango. With a cuppa.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Homemade Hawaiian pizza


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Potato farl and some galaxy chocolate.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Mabel brown sugar oatmeal


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Chicken & Chips w/Gravy, Stuffing & Potatoes*


----------



## Raven (Nov 30, 2015)




----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Sunday roast. 

Chicken breast, stuffing, sweet potato mash, roast potatoes, peas, carrots, parsnips, pork and apple sausage in bacon & Yorkshire pudding. 

Got orange juice today.


----------



## Raven (Nov 30, 2015)

zrc said:


> Sunday roast.
> 
> Chicken breast, stuffing, sweet potato mash, roast potatoes, peas, carrots, parsnips, pork and apple sausage in bacon & Yorkshire pudding.
> 
> Got orange juice today.


I'll do one just as good.

Fried mero fish with fried sweet potatoes.


----------



## Jaunties (May 21, 2015)

Peanut butter and jelly sandwich


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Sunday dinner with profiteroles for desert. :woo


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

A packet of Wotsits and some Jaffa Cakes. :done


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Sunday Roast & a white chocolate magnum :mckinney


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

A banana yoghurt, a wedge of cheese and some sour cream and chives rice crackers.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Guava juice (it's sex in a glass), bowl of Coco pops .


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Bowl of cereal and a yogurt.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Cheese & onion crisp sandwich :Bayley


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Beans on Toast and a packet of Pickled Onion crisps.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Sausage, bacon and pepperoni pizza with sweet potato wedges and a passion fruit smoothie.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Meatloaf and Mashed Potatoes & Gravy


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Grits, scrambled eggs and sausage.


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Chicken Shawarma Platter


----------



## Jaunties (May 21, 2015)

Oatmeal with blueberries and almonds


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Potato Tacos


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Roast beef & potatoes :done


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Sausage baps. :woo


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Toast and a banana.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Rice krispies (proper Kellogg's no imposters)


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

McCoys ridge cut Sizzling King Prawn crisps & some Lucozade :mckinney


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

Strawberry ice cream


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Cheese on Toast and blueberry juice.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Chicken Burritos


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

some damn good homemade soup.


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

Steak and eggs w/garlic mashed potatoes. :tucky


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Vegetable roll sandwiches, a white chocolate Magnum downed with some Brown Lemonade. :sodone


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Bacon :yum:



Punkamaniac said:


> Vegetable roll sandwiches, a white chocolate Magnum downed with some Brown Lemonade. :sodone


Sounds like someone's having a party :rileyclap


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Caesar Pasta Salad


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

pizza rolls


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

A piece of Red Velvet cake.

It was dry as fuck. :fuckthis



CJ said:


> Sounds like someone's having a party :rileyclap


:nikkilol


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Super ground beef burrito and french fries.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

KFC Popcorn chicken, potato & gravy, chips and Coke Zero :yum:


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Can't be arsed today. 

Crunchy Nut Cornflakes and a cup of coffee.


----------



## Gimme More (Sep 1, 2016)

Wine, cheese, broccoli, carrots and tomatoes dipped in ranch and some hot dogs cut into little wheels with ketchup. 

Now, I am fixing to take my happy ass down the road to get a cheeseburger.


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

Chicken pot pie, potato wedges, 1000 Islands salad, and iced tea. :dance


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Big Beef Melt from Subway, a packet of Salt & Vinegar crisps and a banana.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Ham bap :mckinney


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Apple Jacks


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

Bacon & Egg on toast with brown sauce and white pepper :drose


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Chicken Satay and a packet of wheat crunchies.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Taco Bar :bull


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

A bunch of chicken goujons :sodone


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Chinese Buffet :bull


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Mince and tatties.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Glass of Um Bongo


----------



## I AM Glacier (Sep 7, 2014)

Pizza

So currently tied for 1st place with everyone else ITT that said pizza


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Just a bowl of cereal.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

M&Ms cookies.


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

Chicken nuggets with ranch. :WHYYY4


----------



## Freelancer (Aug 24, 2010)

Chocolate chip cookie dough protein bar and some black coffee.


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Banana sandwich, a Peach Melba yogurt and some Pringles.



zrc said:


> Glass of Um Bongo


Did you eat the glass afterwards? :lol


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Punkamaniac said:


> Banana sandwich, a Peach Melba yogurt and some Pringles.
> 
> 
> 
> Did you eat the glass afterwards? :lol


Hell yeah, do it like they do in the Congo :lmao

Anyways had pork and apple sausages for lunch.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Six inch pastrami from Subway.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Baked Chicken and Carrots



THE MAN said:


> Six inch pastrami from Subway.


Thought THE SHIV would be the kind of guy with a footlong :jericho2


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Couple of jumbo sausage rolls & some club orange :yay


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

:bjpenn

*Sausage Sandwich*


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Pastie bap. :woo


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

did some sausage, bacon, cheese and tomato rolls again. Bloody gorgeous


----------



## Ronzilla (Feb 25, 2016)

a cream cheese smothered piece of poppy seed coated bread


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Sausages & potatoes :mckinney


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

CJ said:


> Sausages & potatoes :mckinney


Bangers and mash?


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

Viennetta ice cream :bbrown3


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I went out to lunch with my Mum, her treat - egg sandwiches, an apricot slice and a coffee.


----------



## Wildcat410 (Jul 5, 2009)

Didn't feel like cooking and went Wendys tonight

Grilled Chicken Sandwich
Sour Cream & Chive Baked Potato
Coke Zero with Raspberry, from the freestyle machine. Raspberry is the freakin best with cola. (Peach is my fav in iced tea.)


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Toast and a mango yogurt. A mug of coffee and a couple of digestive biscuits


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Beans on Toast and a Toffee yogurt.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Toast with honey & some orange Sukie :woo



zrc said:


> Bangers and mash?


:nah


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Sausage, eggs, and toast.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Fried Chicken, Beef Tips, Mashed Potatoes, and Stuffing :bull


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Oatmeal


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Burger & chips. :yay


----------



## Ronzilla (Feb 25, 2016)

A decadent layer of whipped cream dispensed abundantly atop a Walmart bakery section, recently prepared, on sale and delicious, pumpkin pie. Tag teamed with a cup of joe splashed graciously by a french vanilla flavored creamer.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Chicken Dumpling Soup


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Southern Fried Chicken Bites 

:homer


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Philly Cheesesteak Hot Pocket


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Chicken & chip :yay


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Peppered Steak Noodles & Raspberry Juice.


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

A piece of Lemon Drizzle cake.


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Toast.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Gouji Berry and Bran Flakes, cup of coffee and two slices of toast.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

A Magnum Americana - it's chocolate ice cream with a white chocolate shell with cookie bits in it :yum:


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Cheese & ham toastie :done


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

chicken curry pie and chips


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

CJ said:


> Cheese & ham toastie :done


:enzo

Great minds think alike, I've just literally had the same.


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Ulster Fry with a glass of Fanta Zero. :woo


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

glazed donut.


----------



## kimino (Mar 16, 2012)

Green Sauce Chilaquiles with chicken


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Chicken fillet burger & chip :mckinney


----------



## Samoandrop73 (Aug 4, 2013)

Turkey Pot pie


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Wotsits.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

ravioli


----------



## mrdiamond77 (Feb 14, 2015)

Indian Takeaway. Chicken Curry, Chips and Naan Bread.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Baked beans on toast, then raspberry jelly.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Crunchy Nut Cornflakes :nice


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

dos pollo asado tacos


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Cheeseburger and a packet of flamin' hot Monster Munch. :sodone


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Sunday Roast :sodone


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Just had some KFC.


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Sunday dinner. :woo


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Chicken & stuffing pie (my own lil creation), roast potatoes and carrots. 

Made a bread and butter pudding for No Mercy later.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Vegetable Roll flavoured Taytos :yay


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Mac and cheese, cornbread, collard greens


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

scrambled eggs, sausage, and hash browns.


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Sausage Rolls smothered in Brown sauce and a packet of beef Space Raiders.



CJ said:


> Vegetable Roll flavoured Taytos :yay


:yay

I still want to try the Curry ones but can't find them in my shithole of a town. :fuckthis


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)




----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Corned beef bap & some Vegetable Roll flavoured Taytos (I stocked up :jericho2)



Punkamaniac said:


> I still want to try the Curry ones but can't find them in my shithole of a town. :fuckthis


You gotta look around, I acquired mine from a petrol station :benson


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Pizza & Wing Buffet for Packer Game/No Mercy :bull


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Chicken tikka pizza


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Sausage baps and some ice cream.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Fish & chip :mckinney


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

foot long chili cheese dog.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Some mac and cheese, then some sour Nerds. I dropped the packet on the floor when it was open and ended up with them all over my carpet though :lol


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Porridge.


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Beans on Toast with some mini heroes. :woo


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Corned Beef Bap. Well 2 really.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Tuna sandwich :nice



The Batman said:


> Corned Beef Bap. Well 2 really.


The more the better :yay


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Chicken and bacon sandwich, a scotch egg, packet of wheat crunches and mango smoothie


----------



## Oda Nobunaga (Jun 12, 2006)

Amla spicy pickles, eggplant and potato curry, jasmine rice with beans, and another potato curry with chickpeas. Actually pretty damn good.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Chicken Stir-Fry


----------



## Freelancer (Aug 24, 2010)

Turkey pastrami sandwich


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Bacon bap


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Mince & potatoes :Bayley


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

fish and chips


----------



## XxTalonxX (Oct 9, 2013)

Pork steak, mashed potatoes, & Ramen Noodles


----------



## Gimme More (Sep 1, 2016)

Regular ruffle chips and a snack tray with cheese, crackers and pepperoni with a Pepsi


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Pasta, then some Spanish candies like M&Ms, then a cola flavoured Chupa Chup lol.


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Beans on Toast.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Skittles. Now I have a colourful tongue


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Ham bap, wine gums & apple juice :mckinney


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Couple of plain, brown donuts.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

BBQ Wings and Fries w/ Ranch


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

A burger topped with cheese, bacon, black pudding and ketchup. French fries and a glass of OJ


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Vegetable Roll and chips. :yay


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Beef burger & some chicken nuggets :yay


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Cup Noodles


----------



## Gimme More (Sep 1, 2016)

Fresh Potato wedges and chicken tenders from the deli


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

A pepperoni Hot Pocket and a Pepsi


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Just showed the End of Days to a bowl of fruits


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Gordo Pollo Asado burrito. :sodone


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Pickled onion flavour Space Raiders :nice


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Bowl of Corn Flakes, a banana and a bagel.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Dairy Milk with Oreo.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

On a major Toast binge.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Toast with cheese spread & some Rice Krispie buns :done



zrc said:


> On a major Toast binge.


Define major :lol


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

CJ said:


> Toast with cheese spread & some Rice Krispie buns :done
> 
> 
> 
> Define major :lol


Half a loaf of Warburton Toastie bread :lmao


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

zrc said:


> Half a loaf of Warburton Toastie bread :lmao


And I thought eating like 4 pieces of toast was excessive :lol


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

zrc said:


> Half a loaf of Warburton Toastie bread :lmao


Holy fuck :rileyclap


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

toast with strawberry jelly and a Pepsi.


----------



## Rookie of the Year (Mar 26, 2015)

My mum gets these ready made meals from a local organisation catered towards the disabled and elderly, they're snap frozen but home made. She got an extra one by accident so gave it to me, rissoles and vegies and gravy. Had it for dinner tonight, and damn it was nice!

I have a disability myself, and although I don't like to play into it much at all, I think I'm going to whip out my pension card for this one. You still pay for them, but they're cheap and good quality.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Pepperoni & Sausage Pizza


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Snickers (Y)


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

egg whites wheat toast oatmeal and protein


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Pie and tatties. :nice


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

After the exodus of bread this morning I skipped lunch. 

For dinner I'm cooking scampi & chips.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Chicken Fried Rice & Chips

:fuckyeah


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

zrc said:


> After the exodus of bread this morning I skipped lunch.
> 
> For dinner I'm cooking scampi & chips.


Literally just had scampi & chips :JLC3


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

chili con carne


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

Apple.


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

I just had this stuff called cookie butter for the first time today.

Things will never be the same for me


----------



## southrnbygrace (Jun 14, 2014)

Frosted Raspberry Pop Tart


----------



## Samoandrop73 (Aug 4, 2013)

Had some spaghetti with Antelope meat for dinner.:trips5


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Gouji Berry & Cranberry Granola with pineapple juice.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Wendy's - cheeseburger, fries and Coke Zero.


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Porridge and a piece of Madeira cake. :woo


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Sausage rolls smothered in brown sauce and a packet of Skips. :yay


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Homemade Beef stew. Naturally, I had no hand in its preparation.


----------



## Machismo88 (Jul 12, 2016)

Crispy chicken burger, couldn't help my self.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Chicken Burritos


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

apple cinnamon oatmeal


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Burger & chips


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Ulster fry


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Fried Plantain, pilau rice & chicken korma.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Cheese & onion crisp sandwich :mckinney


----------



## Martins (May 4, 2011)

Spaghetti with tuna, mushrooms, sausage and cream/tomato sauce.

Washing it down with some sangria with moonshine. So tasty, yet so destructive :lenny5


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Sultana Bran cereal.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Original Chicken Sandwich and a small fry.


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Cereal and a banana. :thumbsup


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Raspberry Smoothie and chopped mango with cream


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Chicken & ham pie :sodone


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Another BK Original Chicken Sandwich. They were two for $5, so I saved one for breakfast.


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Lasagne and chips from one of my local chippies. :woo


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Beef burger :bayley2


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Just choke slammed a plate of rice, beans, chicken and salad.


----------



## 256097 (Aug 11, 2013)

A big poo.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Popcorn Chicken, garlic bread and homemade scotch eggs.


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

*Grilled Chicken Salad* :tucky


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

A bowl of cereal and a bagel.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Weetabex


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Tortilla soup.


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Ham and Coleslaw petit pan and half a bar of Galaxy. :becky


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

:homer


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Pork and Stuffing baguette


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Sunday dinner. Turkey & ham, potatoes, roast potatoes & yorkshire puddings :mckinney

Ham was cooked in coke, & was fucking delicious.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Cinnamon and spice oatmeal, not cooked in coke by the way.


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Sunday dinner. :Bayley

Was supposed to have potatoes with them but due to "unforeseen circumstances" the tatties had to be substituted for rice.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Maple brown sugar oatmeal


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

chicken teriyaki bowl


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Cereal and a banana. :meh


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

Teriyaki noodles, jalapeno samosas, chocolate croissant, guava juice :dance


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Coco Pops, Um Bongo & some raisins


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Toasted soda (bread) :nice


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

three words: banana nut muffin


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Tin of Spaghetti, a Peach Melba yogurt and a packet of Cheese & Onion crisps. :thumbsup


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Ostrich Burger


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Chorizo, Bean, & Rice Stew :homer


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Baked sweet potato w/ beans, cheese and coleslaw. :done


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Sausages & potatoes (Y)


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Made a steak pie with chunky chips in gravy. Guava juice.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

chicken enchilada, beans and rice


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Rolo yogurt & some quavers :mckinney



zrc said:


> Ostrich Burger


Any good?


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

CJ said:


> Rolo yogurt & some quavers :mckinney
> 
> 
> 
> Any good?


It's alright. Less fatty than a lot of meats, a bit expensive for what they are though. Picked up some Wild Boar sausages whilst I was there. Heard Squirrel tastes like chicken, but no way am I eating those cute lil fuckers.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Fish and chips. It was a late lunch at 2pm, so I hope I'm hungry enough for dinner in a couple of hours...


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Ulster Fry. :yay


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Toasts and a cup of coffee


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

cup of tea, if that counts.

got the flu and can't bloody taste fuck all :MAD


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Crunchy Nut Cornflakes :nice



Punkamaniac said:


> Ulster Fry. :yay


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Beans on Toast & a pear. :becky


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Count Chocula :sodone


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Beef Burritos & Mexican Rice


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Small microwavable pizza.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Wild boar and apple sausages, sweet potato chips and baked beans.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Chicken fillet burger & chip :done


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Chicken fajita pita


----------



## Gimme More (Sep 1, 2016)

Two chicken legs with mashed potatoes and wine


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Pasta, then this really good museli bar with a chocolate coating. It was from Germany and I was iffy on it, but it was excellent.


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Cereal and a banana.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

My father made me his special chili. :sodone




ObsoleteDelete said:


> Two chicken legs with mashed potatoes and *wine*


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Ham bap & a snickers :mckinney


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Booberry :sodone


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Chicken Sandwich & Onion Rings


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Garlic pork and some rice


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Chicken strips in gravy :done


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Pie.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

A Reuben wens3




Punkamaniac said:


> Pie.


What kind of "pie" :cena5


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

carne asada mini tacos


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Wendy's - cheeseburger, fries, Coke Zero and a oreo parfait.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Bowl of rice krispies and guava juice.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

meat loaf with mashed potatoes and gravy.


----------



## Ronny (Apr 7, 2016)

Baked pork fillet with shell noodles with cream sauce. School lunch.


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Toasted pancakes.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Toasted soda & some grilled bacon :yay


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Beans and a pear.

Something plain as fuck but not time consuming as I've to work soon. :vincecry


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Dana Brooke sandwich (a pork sandwich)


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Franken Berry. :sodone


----------



## krtgolfing (Nov 2, 2015)

Coffee and a granolia bar for breakfast.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Jambalaya


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

Made a sausage/egg sandwich on a mini bagel



A-C-P said:


> Jambalaya


Literally making this for dinner tonight LOL


----------



## krtgolfing (Nov 2, 2015)

Everyone is eating some delicious shit.. Lucky bastards... Turkey Sandwhich on white with jalapenos, banana peppers and provolone with goldfish.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

krtgolfing said:


> Everyone is eating some delicious shit.. Lucky bastards... Turkey Sandwhich on white with jalapenos, banana peppers and provolone with goldfish.


Having a wife that is an amazing cook wens3


----------



## krtgolfing (Nov 2, 2015)

A-C-P said:


> Having a wife that is an amazing cook wens3


I am a decent cook actually. Put on some unwanted weight so back to diet/ low calorie shit. Only need to lose like 10-15.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

krtgolfing said:


> I am a decent cook actually. Put on some unwanted weight so back to diet/ low calorie shit. Only need to lose like 10-15.


Best of Luck in that endeavor :grapes


----------



## krtgolfing (Nov 2, 2015)

A-C-P said:


> Best of Luck in that endeavor :grapes


HAHA thanks. It should not be an issue. Worked out everyday since I started last week. Already down 2 lbs.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Country fried chicken & chip :Bayley


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Veggie Roll, tatties and beans. :nice


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

A-C-P said:


> Having a wife that is an amazing cook wens3


Want to to adopt a poor college kid who can get drunk and watch wrestling with you?


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Butter chicken curry with naan bread :yum:


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Toasted Veda bread. :yay


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Alpha Bites. Some free cereal off Ocado (trial pack).


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Ice cream and fruit salad.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Some Bikers & Lucozade :mckinney


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

quesadilla


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

BBQ Wings & Buffalo Cheese Curds :homer


----------



## krtgolfing (Nov 2, 2015)

Eggs and toast for breakfast.


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Burger and chips.


----------



## Ronzilla (Feb 25, 2016)

My freshly printed Survivor Series ticket, mmm paper! *chomp chomp*


----------



## krtgolfing (Nov 2, 2015)

House salad from Zaxbys with grilled chicken and lite ranch dressing.


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

Tried and true tuna sandwich with some sour cream and onion chips.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Chicken korma with pilau rice. French fries & guava juice.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Cowboy supper :mckinney


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

2 coconut macaroons.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

KFC


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Digestive biscuits and a cuppa


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Been real sick, so just some saltine crackers and toast. 

Managed to keep it all down though, so tomorrow I can try something worth eating. 



A-C-P said:


> Having a wife that is an amazing cook wens3


You lucky bastard. I won't let my wife cook. She messes up ramen noodles. :mj2


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

Chili chicken extra spicy roud


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

zrc said:


> Chicken korma with pilau rice. French fries & guava juice.


It's all about that guava juice. wens3




CJ said:


> Cowboy supper :mckinney


What's that? :maisie




zrc said:


> Digestive biscuits and a cuppa


A cuppa haters? :enzo


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Leon Knuckles said:


> It's all about that guava juice. wens3
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I ended up buying a crate of Guava juice on payday. Gladly drinking my way through 12 litres of the stuff. :lmao.


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Beans on Toast.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Weetabex











Leon Knuckles said:


> What's that? :maisie


Northern Irish delicacy known in the rest of the world as sausages, beans & chips :beckylol


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

fried egg and cheese sandwich.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*With onion powder and garlic powder :lenny*


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

McDonalds.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Mash potato & parsnips, pork and apple sausages inside a big Yorkshire pudding.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Bacon cheeseburger :sodone


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

leftover KFC with mashed potatoes and gravy, and coleslaw.


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

Southwest burger from Chilis, first fast food in a while :homer



Pratchett said:


> Been real sick, so just some saltine crackers and toast.
> 
> Managed to keep it all down though, so tomorrow I can try something worth eating.
> 
> ...


After seeing your avy I'm obligated to tell you that yesterday I marathonned all of Fuck, That's Delicious in one sitting. Between that and the Ancient Aliens shit he does, Bronson is confirmed as god's gift to this planet.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

3 stuffed clams and Asparagus


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

A banana.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Sultana Bran cereal.


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Feeling better today so I went to Subway and got a Sweet Onion Chicken Teriyaki footlong. I might have a cupcake in a bit.



TJQ said:


> After seeing your avy I'm obligated to tell you that yesterday I marathonned all of Fuck, That's Delicious in one sitting. Between that and the Ancient Aliens shit he does, Bronson is confirmed as god's gift to this planet.


More people need to be made aware of the *JOY *that Action Bronson brings to life. roud


----------



## McGee (Jul 5, 2016)

Ribs and chicken with mashed potatoes, gravy, mac & cheese, and cornbread from Boston Market. Oh soo good.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

chips and salsa while watching the Dodgers continue their World Series drought. :yes


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Banana bread :yum:


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Had some whitebait for the first time in a long time.
@Ambrose Girl


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Bowl of Cornflakes.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

Cheerios :cal2


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Weetabex


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Sausage Rolls smothered in brown sauce and a packet of McCoys. :woo


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Made this in 30 minutes with a George Foreman Grill and a microwave.


----------



## southrnbygrace (Jun 14, 2014)

Two blueberry Eggo Waffles with maple butter and syrup.


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Sunday dinner. :yay


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Sunday roast :mckinney


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Sunday ravioli. :woo


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

*Just had a home made cookie.*


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

A very tiny ice cream, I swear you could eat it in one bite :lol It was blackberry flavour.


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Bowl of Cornflakes and a banana.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Ham bap & a snickers :mckinney


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Tin of rice and a packet of Mix-ups crisps.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Rico's Pizza


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

What my wife and father-in-law call the El' Patron Burrito :delrio

Grilled Steak, Chicken, and Chorizo, Rice, Beans, Cheese, Fresh Pico, and Fresh Guacamole, coverd in Red Enchilada Sauce, Green Enchilada Sauce, and Queso Dip :homer :bull


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Sausages + chips. :nice


----------



## krtgolfing (Nov 2, 2015)

Pizza Rolls, Popcorn, and a granny smith apple.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Just did No Chin Music to a plate of rice, veggies and chicken.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Curly fries, hot chicken curry (aldi tin) & pilau rice. Bloody lovely and cost only £1.60 a meal.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

chili dog.


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

Subway's Autumn Carved Turkey Sandwhich. I was expecting Thanksgiving in my mouth. Instead I got meh. :meh.


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Made some chili for dinner. Extra meaty.

Slice of German Chocolate Cake for desert.


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Ulster Fry. :yay


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Rice snaps


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Toast with honey :nice


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Half a swiss roll and a banana.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Chicken sandwich & brown lemonade :yay



Punkamaniac said:


> Half a swiss roll and a banana.


Only half :tripsscust


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Punkamaniac said:


> Half a swiss roll and a banana.


Shovel the whole thing in, and be done with it. Goodbye waistline hello diabetes.


----------



## krtgolfing (Nov 2, 2015)

Made some chicken burrito bowls for dinner with rice, beans, and corn salsa. Breakfast a granola bar.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Tuna Noodle Casserole


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Veggie Roll bap and a white chocolate magnum. :woo



CJ said:


> Only half :tripsscust


Oh come on? I had the other half last night. :lol



zrc said:


> Shovel the whole thing in, and be done with it. Goodbye waistline hello diabetes.


If you've seen me (which I'm well aware you haven't) but the last thing I need is *a)* a bigger waistline and *b)* diabetes. :vincecry


----------



## krtgolfing (Nov 2, 2015)

Turkey sandwich with some baked bbq chips.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

A Nia Jax pizza (a meat feast full of fat)


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Mince :Bayley


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Some American hard gums. :beckyhi



CJ said:


> Mince :Bayley


No tatties? :tripsscust


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

sausage egg Mcmuffin and a sausage burrito.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

Pasta turned out glorious :drose


----------



## Piers (Sep 1, 2015)

Raclette, probably one of the best meals I know. I wonder if any other countries besides France and Switzerland know what it is though.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Mexican Pizza


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Toasted Veda bread. :Bayley


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Weetabex











Punkamaniac said:


> No tatties? :tripsscust


That should be a given :lol


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Egg mayo sandwich. So I'll be farting all night.


----------



## krtgolfing (Nov 2, 2015)

Some leftover chicken and rice. Then 2 dollar beers at the hockey game. :liquor


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

pancakes


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Half pounder burger topped with cheese and bacon.


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Went to IHOP this morning for breakfast and had me some red velvet pancakes with scrambled eggs, bacon and hash browns. :lenny5


----------



## Piers (Sep 1, 2015)

Pasta with pesto sauce and chicken filet

I love living alone and cooking whatever I like


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Chicken fillet burger & chip :mckinney


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Fish and chips.


----------



## krtgolfing (Nov 2, 2015)

Jersey Mikes Turkey and Provolone with lettuce, onion, pickles jalapenos, banana peppers, salt, pepper, and oregano with a bag of baked chips.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Breakfast burrito after my doctors appointment.


----------



## Gimme More (Sep 1, 2016)

Chicken and vegetable stir fry with noodles and a ginger ale


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Lasagna hamburger helper


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Egg sandwiches, a chocolate cupcake with white chocolate icing and Diet Coke.


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Made some jambalaya for dinner tonight with turkey smoked sausage and green beans.

Last piece of german chocolate cake for dessert.


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Two giant pancakes and a cereal bar.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Toasted soda & grilled bacon :yay


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Yogurt rice cakes and a banana


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Sausage Sandwich 

Niiiiiiiiice.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

apple cinammon oatmeal


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Beans, banana and a white chocolate Lion bar. :woo


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Fish bites :nice


----------



## krtgolfing (Nov 2, 2015)

Coffee and some cheese and peanut butter crackers.


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

egg whites and banana oatmeal wens3


----------



## UsoNero (Oct 26, 2016)

Crispy tuna Sushi... i should probably eat breakfast


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Chicken Pad Thai wens3


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

Butter Chicken Salan with Naan. 

:homer



Spoiler: Not my pic


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Crumpets with raspberry jam.


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Pie, tatties and peas. :beckyhi


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Southern fried chicken & chip :mckinney


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

I'm sick and everything tastes like shit. :cry


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Just some leftover chili with crumbled saltines and shredded cheddar.

Wait until you find out what I have planned for dinner tonight! :mark:



Leon Knuckles said:


> I'm sick and everything tastes like shit. :cry


:mj2


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

An Al Snow (Peppered Steak) & Hash Browns.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

I wish I had some of that pie and titties. :homer Instead I had a steak and egg burrito.


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

The other day I managed to track down my grandmother's recipe for City Chicken. This used to be my favorite thing to eat in the world, and she would make it every once in a while when I would visit her. I thought I had lost it, but going through some old stuff I actually found it again. You cannot imagine how happy I was to find it again. My grandmother passed over 25 years ago, and she was my favorite person in the world. I lost so much of myself when I lost her... she did a lot to teach me how to cook at a very young age. So finding this was a huge thing for me.

Anyway, that is what I made for dinner tonight. My grandma's city chicken, with mashed potatoes and corn.

I couldn't make it like she did, but it is still the best meal I've made in years. :mj2


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Beans on Toast. :Bayley


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

sausage biscuit


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Weetabex


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

chicken pad thai


----------



## krtgolfing (Nov 2, 2015)

Had some grilled chicken, grilled asparagus, and some roasted potatoes. Also had a delicious IPA. :flip you diet!


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Grilled Sirloin w/ Mushroom Sauce, and a mix of Roasted Fingerling Potatoes, Carrots, Onions, and Peppers


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Jumbo sausage roll smothered in tomato ketchup :done


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

*An apple and some airport coffee.*


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Bacon Sandwich. :rock1


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Burger and chips.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Flaming Hot monster munch and a Summer Rae (cheese sandwich). It called to me, called to me.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Chicken & chip :bayley2


----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)

Last night at the Titans vs Jags game.....

Loaded Tater Tots with Memphis style Barbecue, and Horseradish sauce

It was unbelievable.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Lasagna and whole kernel corn.


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Cut up some chicken breasts and coated half of them. Browned them all up in butter and sauteed them in alfredo sauce. Mixed in with some gluten free penne pasta and steamed broccoli.


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Bowl of cereal and some toasted Veda bread. :woo


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Chicken & bacon sandwich :yum:


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Banana bap and a packet of Pickled Onion crisps.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

French fries and one of my sausage, bacon, cheese & tomato rolls. Couldnt arsed to cook.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

donut and a blueberry muffin


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Ulster f**king fry. :yay


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Scampi bites


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Heinz Tomato Soup with Cheesey Toast.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

scrambled eggs and sausage


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Cowboy supper :mckinney


----------



## mrdiamond77 (Feb 14, 2015)

Chinese Take away.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

Japanese. NY Strip and Shrimp combi :homer


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

New England clam chowder :nice


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

KFC


----------



## Shining_Wizard1979 (Sep 8, 2009)

Apple crisp donut from the amazing local shop and apple cider.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

chicken schitznel sandwich


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Wife got money for her birthday so we went to Quaker Steak and I had a Kentucky Bourbon QBurger with Loaded Magna Fries to start with. Plus more fries with my burger. No room for dessert. :bull


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

Chili paneer and naan and spinach dip with pita :dance


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Beans on toast, then creamed rice with mandarins.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

sausage gravy and biscuits.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Mash potato with three types of cheese mixed in, and the last peppered Steak. Was gonna cook a roast but forgot to defrost the chicken.


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

HAPPY DIWALI TO ALL JABRONIS WORLDWIDE!!! :dance :dance :dance


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Pepperoni Pizza, Cesar salad and chocolate cake from Little Wing. :nice


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Just did a Figure Eight to a 12" Chicken sandwich, a Hershey's bar and some soda.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Oxtails, rice, cabbage and cornbread


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Sunday Roast, a roast beef sandwich, half a ham sandwich & some jaffa cakes :sodone


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Bowl of cereal and some grapes.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Toast with cheese & ham spread :nice


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

2 Classic Grilled Dogs while watching the World Series.

PS: Sonic has ½ price corn dogs all day as a Halloween promotion.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Pizza and Wing Buffet :bull


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

apple cinnamon oatmeal


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

A-C-P said:


> Pizza and Wing Buffet :bull


Where does this exist?


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Leon Knuckles said:


> Where does this exist?


At the bar in the small town I live in during Packer Games


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

A-C-P said:


> At the bar in the small town I live in during Packer Games


Pizza Hut does lunch buffet but no wings. :cry


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Leon Knuckles said:


> Pizza Hut does lunch buffet but no wings. :cry


Then Pizza Hut is inferior :Cocky


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

lol :Cocky


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Chicken & ham pie :done


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Sausage bap x2. :becky


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

2 ½ price Sonic corn dogs :yes


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life (May 3, 2013)

Just had one of these now with some chips (fries) ... lovely, and spicy too so makes you sweat lol


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Needed something quick with Trick'R'Treaters running around the neighborhood, so I made up a couple chicken salad and bacon sandwiches with lettuce on golden honey buns.

Need I even add that there is a bowl of leftover Halloween candy near me as I type this?

:bull


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Bacon, black pudding and cheese sandwich


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Corned beef bap & a packet of Skips :mckinney


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Brats, Sauerkraut, and German Potato Salad wens3


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

toast and some Frosted Flakes


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

I eat the purple ones first and the yellow ones last.

And yeah I always eat them like this. This way I can make out all the different flavors the way they're meant to be tasted.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Mince & potatoes :nice


----------



## krtgolfing (Nov 2, 2015)

Leftover steak and roasted potatoes.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Veggie Roll sandwiches. :yes And some raspberry ripple ice cream. :yes


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Bacon & Swiss Buttery Jack, Curly fries, and a large Coke from Jack in the Box..


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Cup of Tea and these little bastards


----------



## Ronzilla (Feb 25, 2016)

2 cups of plain yogurt mixed with this amazing stuff..wish they sold it in america i'm all out


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Some chocolate biscuits. We have a communal packet of them in my class at the course I attend 

But I'm in the mindset atm that I'm always hungry, happens every month. I can't stop thinking about food :lol


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Cheese & onion crisp sandwich :mckinney


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Bowl of cereal, toast w/ Lemon Curd and a banana. :nice


----------



## krtgolfing (Nov 2, 2015)

Some 320 calories chicken and waffles. Pretty damn good for not a lot of calories.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Pepperoni & Sausage Pizza


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

A-C-P said:


> Pepperoni & Sausage Pizza


For breakfast? :done


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Blackbeard said:


> For breakfast? :done


Thats what I had for dinner last night, I rarely eat breakfast during the week when I'm working


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

A-C-P said:


> Thats what I had for dinner last night, I rarely eat breakfast during the week when I'm working


Damn, thought for a moment there you had decided to join #TeamFat


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Chicken teriyaki bowl


----------



## mrdiamond77 (Feb 14, 2015)

steak, egg and chips.


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Pie.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Beefburger :bayley2


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Hungry-Man tv dinner


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Store giving out samples of their brand pizza while I was there. On sale and tasty, so I picked up two large for $7. One was pepperoni, the other was chicken-bacon-ranch. Both hand tossed. Made them for dinner tonight. :yum:

Still have leftover Halloween candy. :bull



Punkamaniac said:


> Pie.


What kind of pie? :hmm:


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Pratchett said:


> What kind of pie? :hmm:










???

:lol

I last ate KFC for lunch. I had to hustle to go get it cos we only have 45 minutes for lunch :lol


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Ambrose Girl said:


> I last ate KFC for lunch. I had to hustle to go get it cos we only have 45 minutes for lunch :lol


45 minutes for lunch is a luxury. Where I work we only get 20 minutes. :mj2


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Pratchett said:


> 45 minutes for lunch is a luxury. Where I work we only get 20 minutes. :mj2


I spent most of my 45 minutes going back and forth between KFC and my course building :lol I got back with only like 10 mins left and had to eat fast LOL.


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Bowl of Cornflakes and a banana.



Pratchett said:


> 45 minutes for lunch is a luxury. Where I work we only get 20 minutes. :mj2


Depending on how many hours worked in a day, I can get up to an hour for my lunch.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

lasagna and garlic bread


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Mince pie and a coffee


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Weetabex


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Hot Ham & Cheese Sanwiches


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

Pate on toast :smile2:


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Packet of Smiths's Bacon Flavour Fries & a chicken sandwich :mckinney


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

CJ said:


> Weetabex










never heard of this

looks healthy wens3


oatmeal
protein shake
egg whites


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Nothing beats the taste of vagina for lunch.


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Mince. :thumbsup


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Spicy Chicken Sandwich :book


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Chicken fillet burger & chip & some chicken goujons :sodone


----------



## Gimme More (Sep 1, 2016)

*Chicken pot pie with a Pepsi *


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Wanted something quick so I made country fried steak sandwiches for dinner.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

leftover lasagna. Works for me.



ObsoleteDelete said:


> *Chicken pot pie with a Pepsi *


I knew you liked Pepsi. :yum:


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Egg sandwiches and a custard pie.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

Tangerines. I had been missing them so much. Didn't think American tangerines would be as good as the ones back home but still great.


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Bowl of Shredded Wheat. :yay


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Black pudding cob


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

chicken noodle soup


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

pizza, and lots of it.


----------



## krtgolfing (Nov 2, 2015)

Low Calorie Carribean jerk chicken over rice with pineapple. Side of green beans.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Carnitas Fajitas wens3


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Ham and cheese toasted soda, some Pringles and a Peach Melba yogurt. :sodone


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Bacon & cheese toasted sandwich :thumbsup


----------



## krtgolfing (Nov 2, 2015)

6" Sweet Onion Chicken Teriyaki on white with lettuce, onion, spinach, cucumber, jalapenos, salt, pepper, and the sweet onion sauce.. Bag of baked BBQ chips.. Now I know why I prefer Jersey mikes.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

Prawn and Mushroom Salan with Naan :homer



Spoiler: not my Image


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Burger & chips.


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

*Strawberry Steak Salad* kada


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Chicken fillet burger again. I'm so predictable :beckylol


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Southern Fried Chicken Bites 

:homer


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Melted cheese toasties


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Skittles.


----------



## Gimme More (Sep 1, 2016)

THE MAN said:


> Skittles.


*Any particular favorite flavor of Skittles? Ever since I have been on a wine kick I have been having all kinds of cravings. Broccoli and ranch specifically. Just ate some crispy potato wedges with a Pepsi!*


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

ObsoleteDelete said:


> *Any particular favorite flavor of Skittles? Ever since I have been on a wine kick I have been having all kinds of cravings. Broccoli and ranch specifically. Just ate some crispy potato wedges with a Pepsi!*


I really love letting Wild Cherry ones just melt in my mouth. Strawberry too. Good stuff. Very tasty. :yum:


----------



## Gimme More (Sep 1, 2016)

THE MAN said:


> I really love letting Wild Cherry ones just melt in my mouth. Strawberry too. Good stuff. Very tasty. :yum:


*Saw the Lemon Skittle and started drooling!*


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Two pieces of Round Table pepperoni pizza.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Crisp sandwich :mckinney


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Egg mayonnaise sandwich and a packet of Jelly Babies.


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Ulster Fry. :yay


----------



## Gimme More (Sep 1, 2016)

Homemade Spaghetti with an ice cold Pepsi


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Couple of chili dogs and a cup of chili.

Still got leftover Halloween candy. :bull


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Turkey & ham dinner :sodone



Punkamaniac said:


> Ulster Fry. :yay


Can't be beat (Y) Been a while since I had one, probably gonna start having withdrawals :beckylol


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

Made Lemon Pepper Chicken Roast



Spoiler: So good


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Went on a right food binge since coming back from work lol. 

Some giant chocolate chip cookies were the last thing i think. :maisie


----------



## mrdiamond77 (Feb 14, 2015)

Crumpets, toasted with butter.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Some extra spicy chicken Fajitas and a cheeky Mars Bar afterwards.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Blackbeard said:


> Some extra spicy chicken Fajitas and a cheeky *Mars Bar* afterwards.


Hope it was battered :rileylol


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Chili with chopped ground turkey


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

chicken pad c u


----------



## WWPNJB (Oct 30, 2016)

Filet Mignon and a shrimp skewer


----------



## Gimme More (Sep 1, 2016)

Broccoli dipped in ranch. (so good with wine munchies) Sea Salt popcorn with a bottled water.


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

Enchilidas x4
Sour cream
Homemade salsa and guac
Nachos
Mexican rice
Beet salad
Coors light x3
OJ vodka x1

We stay eatin. :dance


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Amazing homemade beef stew. :sodone


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

A Layla (English muffin)


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Big Beef Melt from Subway and a packet of Popcorn. :thumbsup


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Sunday Roast :mckinney


----------



## mrdiamond77 (Feb 14, 2015)

3 (small) Hot Dogs with Onions and Tomato Ketchup.


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Sunday dinner. :yay


----------



## McGee (Jul 5, 2016)

Got a cheeseburger, fries, and a drink from 5 Guys. The burger was good, wasn't a fan of the fries. Very overpriced at $14.19 I won't be going back. Could get that combo from any other fast food place for half as much.


----------



## Martins (May 4, 2011)

Fucking fried chicken, man.

I eat fried chicken like two or three times a year at most, so every time I do I just pig the fuck out and stuff my goddamn face with it. Had lunch like 8 hours ago and I'm still feeling full :sodone:sodone

Usually I eat chicken either as a stew or roasted, so when I come visit home and my mom says "hey, how about some fried chicken? Haven't had that in a while" I instantly go like this :vince5


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Sunday chili.


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Sloppy Joes.


----------



## Gimme More (Sep 1, 2016)

That post about Fried Chicken! :lmao 

I just ate a warm and yummy Sausage Biscuit


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

banana nut muffin


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Pizza & Wing Buffet :bull


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Couple of jumbo sausage rolls :mckinney


----------



## Oda Nobunaga (Jun 12, 2006)

Rice and beans with some Mexican hot sauce. Typical Puerto Rican food (except the Mexican hot sauce).


----------



## krtgolfing (Nov 2, 2015)

A-C-P said:


> Pizza & Wing Buffet :bull


This has to be the happiest place on earth.. Screw Disney World! Granola Bar.. Down 15 pounds!


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Brown sugar oatmeal


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Monday macaroni.


----------



## krtgolfing (Nov 2, 2015)

Turkey Sandwich with an apple.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Sausages & potatoes drowned in gravy :nice


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Some hot chips. I was hungry so I ate my lunch at morning tea and needed something else when lunch hit :lol So off to the bakery it was (they also do hot food), and got me some hot chips. HUGE bag for only 2 bucks!


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Chicken sausage sandwich


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Oreo Blast from Sonic. Not good for the diabetes, but life's too short.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Im way too bloody cold. So had some toast, a coffee and a couple of digestive biscuits. Now back to bed to keep warm.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)




----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Corned Beef bap & a Breakaway Caramac.



The Batman said:


>


Now wishing I had some Jammie Dodgers instead :mark:


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

@AryaDark @Pratchett

Swung by a 24-hour grocery store after the WARRIORS game last night, then drove to my folks' place. 

Made this: http://www.foodnetwork.com/recipes/bobby-flay/chicken-parmigiana-recipe.html

Must say, it was one of the best meals I have ever thrown together. :banderas Fried the chicken perfectly, and as Sabrina might say, "Nomnomnomnomnom." :lol Chicken parmigiana is delicious. I'm a big boy, though, so I had two chicken breasts and made some spaghetti with all of it, too, and my mom and dad both approved of the meal as well. Fresh basil and parsley, too! Haha.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Chicken Burritos


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Southern fried chicken & chip :Bayley


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

CJ said:


> Southern fried chicken & chip :Bayley


:banderas

heaven on a fucking plate

:banderas

---------------------

Chicken Bites and Noodles


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Roast Beef & Smoked Cheddar on Sourdough w/ Garlic Pepper Mayo :homer


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Chili with no beans. Bought the wrong can. :lol


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Chicken and Stuffing baguette.

Appears everyone ate chicken today :lmao


----------



## Gimme More (Sep 1, 2016)

CJ said:


> *Southern fried chicken* & chip :Bayley


Omg! :mark:

This time a sausage biscuit with egg and cheese with Pepsi


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Tuna Salad on Toast


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Blueberry muffin and orange juice


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Oatmeal


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Fish Fingers, chips & beans.


----------



## krtgolfing (Nov 2, 2015)

Buffalo Chicken, lettuce, onion and ranch in a tomato basil wrap with a side of rice.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

zrc said:


> Fish Fingers, chips & beans.


:banderas 

the food of kings

-------

Egg Fried Rice with Chips & Gravy


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Bacon :yum:


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Just did an RKO to some rice, chicken and salad.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Waffles


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

chicken teriyaki bowl


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Hot chips and an apricot slice. My lunch cost me the grand total of $3.80 :lol


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

*Chicken Salad w/Diet Pepsi* kada


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

beef burrito


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

:homer


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Chicken & bacon sandwich & some brown lemonade :yay


----------



## krtgolfing (Nov 2, 2015)

Grilled Chicken over whole wheat pasta with a low fat cream sauce & seasoned peppers, onions & diced tomato. Side of grilled asparagus. :sodone

Breakfast is about to be an apple and string cheese.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

chicken noodle soup


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Porkchops and cheesy hashbrowns


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Chicken goujons & a curry chip :bayley2


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Shepard's Pie & some Jelly


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Hamwiches. They're like thick wedges of ham, topped with melted cheese in breadcrumbs. And a few hash browns.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

ground beef super burrito and french fries from JimBoy's Tacos.


----------



## Gimme More (Sep 1, 2016)

Deli made chicken noodle soup


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Fish from a chip shop I'll never be going to again :goaway Washed the taste of disappointment away with a shit ton of brown lemonade


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Fish and chips, and some spring rolls.


----------



## Gimme More (Sep 1, 2016)

A whole bottle of wine. Let the fun ensue :lmao


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life (May 3, 2013)

ObsoleteDelete said:


> A whole bottle of wine. Let the fun ensue :lmao


You ate a bottle of wine .... ouch


----------



## WWPNJB (Oct 30, 2016)

My wife. :Rollins2


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Rice Krispies and a custard doughnut


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Potato fritters :yum:


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

WWPNJB said:


> My wife. :Rollins2


:Cocky


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Scrambled Eggs, beans and some toast.

Washed down with a smoothie.

:thumbsup


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Toast with honey :bjpenn


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

chicken pie


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

toast with butter and strawberry jelly


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Microwavable pizza.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Chop Suey


----------



## krtgolfing (Nov 2, 2015)

Some steak with potatoes.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

An Original Recipe Stacker meal from KFC :woo:woo:woo


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life (May 3, 2013)

Not eaten yet, but I'm soon gonna be indulging in some of these.


----------



## NoChanceInHell95 (May 4, 2016)

eating cheerios rn lmao but before this it was biscuits


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Burger + chips, as per most Friday's. :yay


----------



## Gimme More (Sep 1, 2016)

I am not hungry yet. I am drinking a whole lot of bottled water and ginger ale.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Welch Fruit Snacks


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Punkamaniac said:


> Burger + chips, as per most Friday's. :yay


Great minds think alike :jericho2 Just had a double decker burger


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

All a ****** need is chocolate milk and weed. :dance


----------



## Gimme More (Sep 1, 2016)

10 chicken nuggets dipped in BBQ sauce and salty af french fries dipped in Ketchup. Drinking a terrible fountain drink soda though. I can't think of the last time I drank a good soda from a fountain.


----------



## Oda Nobunaga (Jun 12, 2006)

Shrimp, Mackerel, Eel, Smoked Salmon, and Tuna nigiri. Snow Crab, Eel, and Salmon/Avocado maki sushi. So good.


----------



## mrdiamond77 (Feb 14, 2015)

Chicken Rogan Josh curry with chips & Naan Bread


----------



## Gimme More (Sep 1, 2016)

I've got the munchies :lol (and it's not from wine) so a bag of chips and a Pepsi Cola was great!


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

chili cheese dog


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

wings, ribs and chips


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Potato salad, ham, salad, French bread.


----------



## TCE (Jun 29, 2002)

Literally just finished bangers and mash with a lovely onion gravy.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

maple and brown sugar oatmeal


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Sausage, bacon, egg, tomato, cheese and black pudding baguette


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Couple of bacon sandwiches & some brown lemonade :becky2


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

_Chicken Legend w/BBQ Sauce and Fries_

Yup.


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Cheese Ploughman's sandwich.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Cup of. Noodles


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Steak pie and French fries with a pint of guava juice


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Bangers & Mash with extra Gravy and Onions. :dancingpenguin


----------



## mrdiamond77 (Feb 14, 2015)

Tartan Shortbread Biscuits.


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Fish supper. :yay


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Chicken & ham pie :banderas


----------



## TCE (Jun 29, 2002)

Just had gammon steak with cauliflower cheese, cheesy potatoes, fried parsnips and stir-fry carrots, sprouts and gravy. Lush.


----------



## Ronzilla (Feb 25, 2016)

A freshly reheated piece of Michelangelo approved leftover deep dish Chicago pizza. Crafted by rounding a pan with a crispy buttery crust, filled with savory sausage, delicious mushrooms, onions at perfection, sweet green peppers, an abundance of gooey mozzarella cheese, and covered with the bomb dignity pizza sauce a la Giordano. Now thats a pizza pie!


----------



## mrdiamond77 (Feb 14, 2015)

Pringles crisps.


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Made Chicken Carbonara for dinner. So very good.


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Ulster Fry. :yay

:yay :yay :yay


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Well, I was going to have some Cereal until...










:kobe5 Toast it is then.


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Chicken and Corned Beef sandwich, a banana and a Dairylea dunker. :nice


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Denver Omelet


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Corned Beef Bap(s)


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Slices of cinnamon bread for breakfast.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Sunday Roast plus apple pie with custard :done



The Batman said:


> Corned Beef Bap(s)


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Sunday dinner.


----------



## mrdiamond77 (Feb 14, 2015)

Welsh Cakes with Butter and a Mince Pie.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Pork, Stuffing, roasties, mash, parsnips, carrots and Yorkshire puddings. 

Home made Rhubarb Crumble and custard for dessert.


----------



## Gimme More (Sep 1, 2016)

Mashed potatoes and gravy with mac and cheese and a Sprite


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

scrambled eggs and biscuit with sausage gravy.


----------



## Martins (May 4, 2011)

Bell peppers and beef :squirtle

No Cowboy Bebop smilies, fuck.


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

Took some leftover lamb I had and sliced it thin, and put it in a saute with tricolored penne, peppers, onions, and garlic. Grated some fresh Parmesan right on top for added flavor.

wens3


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Made toasted beef ravioli and mozzarella cheese sticks for dinner.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Just did God's Last Gift to a chicken sandwich.


----------



## Ronzilla (Feb 25, 2016)

A decadently prepared, half inch piece of melt-in-your mouth lobster placed on the bottom of a bowl, followed by a waterfall of lobster bisque which covered the bowl momentarily before it was sipped away into Ronzilla's tummy. After I had the most finest, heavyweight, long bone pork chop I ever had, prepared by a chef de Ralph Lauren, sided with elegant mushroom caps, and braised brussel sprouts. It was quite delightful; A+. Compliments to the chef!


----------



## Jackal (Nov 6, 2014)

8 spicy wings, beans, gravy, fries.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Some hot chips. I'm probably eating them too much but they're just so good, plus they're cheap!  :lol

But after I finished course for the day, I went to the American food store and bought a bunch of snacks. I'd been waiting for them to get in new stock of Jalapeno Cheetos :yum:


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Weetabex and some grapes.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

chicken stir fry


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

steak fajita and Spanish Rice


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Sausage Rolls + beans. :nice


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Cowboy toastie & a KitKat :yay



Punkamaniac said:


> *Weetabex* and some grapes.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Pizza and Wing Buffet :bull


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Sausages & chips.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Just did a Spinal Tap to some rice mixed with brocoli, carrots along with chicken and beans. Boom.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

An Alicia Fox. Stuff thrown together out of my cupboard (corned beef and instant mash) that's been there for years, but can't do a scissor kick.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Got a chicken fillet burger & chip from the Country Fried :mckinney


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

Dolorian said:


> Just did a Spinal Tap to some rice mixed with brocoli, carrots along with chicken and beans. Boom.


Mama said not to play with your foods. :lenny


----------



## Gimme More (Sep 1, 2016)

A slice of cheese pizza and a slice of pepperoni pizza with a Pepsi of course!


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

A-C-P said:


> Pizza and Wing Buffet :bull


AGAIN?!?! :enzo


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Leon Knuckles said:


> AGAIN?!?! :enzo


Every Sunday there is a Packer Game :trump


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

ObsoleteDelete said:


> A slice of cheese pizza and a slice of pepperoni pizza with a Pepsi of course!


May I have a sip of your Pepsi? :homer

Chicken fajita and Spanish Rice.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

French fries


----------



## Gimme More (Sep 1, 2016)

mmmmm


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Jalapeno Cheetos :lol


----------



## Ronzilla (Feb 25, 2016)

Ambrose Girl said:


> Jalapeno Cheetos :lol


Jalapeno Cheetos! :yas


3 out of 8 slices from my favorite grocery frozen pizza supplier, Red Baron, in a classic crust, Sausage recipe. Baked at Ronzillas approved oven at 400 degrees for 15 minutes, followed by a quick add-on of sprinkling dried grounded garlic graciously for grizzly appetites, then baked for additional 6 minutes. We then cut the pie into 8 slices and it is served after a cool down period of 6-8 minutes. Perfect $3 pizza!


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

Quesadillas x3 and a glass of Five Alive.


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Fried pancakes and some Spaghetti. :thumbsup


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Pot noodle


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Toasted soda


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Original Chicken Sandwich from Burger King.


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Cheese on Veda bread and a strawberry shortcake yogurt.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Ham bap & some beef hula hoops :mckinney


----------



## whelp (Jun 8, 2015)

Ham Sandwich
sausage rolls
packet of Tangy Toms
Breakfast bar thing that i forgot to eat at 10.30
Kit Kat


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Chicken Tacos & Mexican Rice


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Had a snack dinner. 

Packet of wheat crunches, mango yogurt, pork pie, a scotch egg, a Gregg's sausage roll, cheese and bacon sandwich, a flaming Hot pepperami, glass of orange juice and a cookie.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

_Chicken/Potatoes/Roast Potatoes/Stuffing/Carrots/Cabbage & 2 Yorkshire Puddings_

Yup.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Did a Diamond Cutter to some chicken tenders


----------



## krtgolfing (Nov 2, 2015)

After a wonderful weekend of Pizza, wings, and beer (not as cool as the pizza and wing buffet :flip) back to the wonderful diet of a grilled chicken salad! :liquor


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

Dolorian said:


> Did a Diamond Cutter to some chicken tenders


Mama ain't cleaning up that mess! OH LAWD!


----------



## mrdiamond77 (Feb 14, 2015)

Bacon, Sausages, fried eggs black pudding and baked beans.


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Chicken Goujons and chunky chips. :yay :sodone


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Welch Fruit Snacks


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

Egg and cheese on toast with Miracle Whip, Ketchup and banana peppers :dance
Chocolate milk
Banana


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Beef stew & potatoes :nice


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Chocolate fudge cake. :sodone


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Beef stroganoff made by my sister-in-law and some sufferin' succotash. :reigns2


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

Sweet and sour paneer, kofta curry, basmati rice, naan bread, 5 alive drank


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Sausage. Bacon and egg sandwich


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Ambrose Girl said:


> Jalapeno Cheetos :lol


I bought too many bags...


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

Tuna salad with an ice cold glass of ginger ale. :WHYYY4



Ambrose Girl said:


> I bought too many bags...


I fucking love Hot Cheetos and jalapeno cheddar Cheetos.


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Pancakes, grapes and an apple.

Healthy as fuck. :becky


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Frosties


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Fish bites :nice



Punkamaniac said:


> Healthy as fuck. :becky





Punkamaniac said:


> Chocolate fudge cake. :sodone


:nah


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Cheese ploughman's sandwich & a Wispa gold.



CJ said:


> :nah


That was last night during the Norn Iron game ffs. Don't judge me. :lol


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Pot Stickers and Veggie Stir-Fry


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

A-C-P said:


> Pot Stickers and Veggie Stir-Fry


That sig! :sodone You just made sigs great again. :trump3

Oh yeah, apple cinammon oatmeal.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Just did a Reverse Chokeslam to some Chao Fan


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Vegetable Roll and chips. :yay


----------



## Jonasolsson96 (Dec 31, 2014)

Eating right now. A can of tuna,brown rice and a bunch of broccolis. Cheap basic gym food.


----------



## krtgolfing (Nov 2, 2015)

Grilled Chicken with fresh broccoli, snow peas, shredded carrots with a sweet chili sauce


----------



## Jonasolsson96 (Dec 31, 2014)

THE MAN said:


> That sig! :sodone You just made sigs great again. :trump3
> 
> Oh yeah, apple cinammon oatmeal.



I made a great apple cinnamon porridge last week 

2 whipped eggs 
2 dl oats 
3 dl milk 
1 peeled and chopped apple 
Cinnamon + sugar after taste 
Vanilla sugar 
A bit of butter

Serve with flavoured yoghurt.


Mix it all up and let it slow cook.

To everybody that lifts weights. Thats around 30 grams of protein and 750 calories right there if you ever get sick of eating a bunch of chicken,tuna and drinking shakes.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

A Kelly Kelly (tuna taco)


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Steak & potatoes :done


----------



## Oda Nobunaga (Jun 12, 2006)

I go Indian (Vegetarian Indian, to be exact) once a week. I had Eggplant Curry, Spicy Amla Pickles, and Basmati rice w/Chickpeas.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Noodles


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Macaroni & Cheese with bits of Bacon cut up and sprinkled throughout. :drose


----------



## Gimme More (Sep 1, 2016)

Roasted potatoes, beans and a burger
For dessert, wine. I have not had any wine since I drank that bottle. :lol


----------



## SMW (Feb 28, 2008)

I had a BLT for breakfast. and a glass of orange juice.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

At course today, some people had finished their 6 weeks and were graduating (I still have 3 weeks to go myself). So we had a shared lunch for their last day.

The food included hot chips, sausage rolls, bread, cream donuts, Red Velvet cake, this really nice garlic bread and this Tongan dessert that had pineapples in it. I ate way too much :lol


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

Regular size wasn't enough, I needed The Big Box.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Chicken nuggets with red hot sauce.


----------



## XxTalonxX (Oct 9, 2013)

CJ said:


> Steak & potatoes :done


That's what I had for supper but also with salad



DGenerationMC said:


> Regular size wasn't enough, I needed The Big Box.


Cheez Its are awesome


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

spag bol m8


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Some chocolate bourbons in my new Storm in a teacup X-Men mug.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Snickers & some quavers :mckinney


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Italian Sausage Pasta Bake


----------



## krtgolfing (Nov 2, 2015)

About to beast mode some shrimp over brown rice with corn, zucchini & tomatoes. Side of Cool Ranch Doritos!


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Pie & tatties.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Just did a spear to a bowl of rice, meat, some veggies and beans.


----------



## DELETE (Aug 23, 2016)

2 sandwiches


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Vegetable roll & potatoes :nice


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob (Aug 22, 2014)

Chicken Tikka Vindaloo :trips5


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Chicken fajita pita from Jack in the Box.


----------



## Gimme More (Sep 1, 2016)

Potato wedges with ketchup, noodles and a hamburger with a mustard smiley face


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Peanut butter sandwich.


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Bowl of Cornflakes and a yogurt. :woo


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Frosties mixed with Coco Pops :flairdance


----------



## krtgolfing (Nov 2, 2015)

Granolia bar and some coffee.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

a packet of Tangy Toms.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Chorizo Tacos


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

blueberry waffles


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Burger & chips with a piece of Victoria Sponge for desert. :nice


----------



## dashing_man (Dec 3, 2014)

This










This










and this


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*20 Southern Fried Chicken Bites*

Fucking nirvana.


----------



## krtgolfing (Nov 2, 2015)

Turkey Sandwhich with avocado and onions and a side salad with lite ranch.


----------



## mrdiamond77 (Feb 14, 2015)

Steak, eggs and chips.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Bacon :yum: Saved some for later :yay


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Chicken Curry with Fried Rice. And a cheeky Chocolate Mouse afterwards. :bull


----------



## Gimme More (Sep 1, 2016)

OH HELL YEAH!


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

cheese tamales with jalapenos.


----------



## Ronzilla (Feb 25, 2016)

Half of a McDonald's Big Mac.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Butterfinger Blast from Sonic.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Just did a Magic Killer to a Club Sandwich.

Too sweet.


----------



## Gimme More (Sep 1, 2016)

Two bottles of Merlot followed by my favorite water. This water will have your skin looking flawless! 
















See Dita know what up


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

Chili cheese burger and fries. :WHYYY4

And I'm sick. Fuck it. :maisie


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Custard creams and a mince pie


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Cheddar Goldfish crackers.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Cinnamon and Spice oatmeal


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Pie (peppered Steak) and mash


----------



## brewjo32 (Nov 24, 2015)

Nacho stuff peppers.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Couple of bacon baps :yay


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Pepperoni Pizza.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Egg Fried Rice with Chips and Gravy*

:homer


----------



## Martins (May 4, 2011)

Toblerone :book


----------



## Gimme More (Sep 1, 2016)

Martins said:


> Toblerone :book


I did not know what this was, so I googled it! :laugh:

I have had enough Pepsi and enjoying a tall bottle of RC Cola with some of those delicious Hot Fries Ohhhh myyy GOD those are good! :smile2: Food is great! Keeps you healthy and happy. I love people who love them some food! Grouchy people don't eat!


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

Captain & Diet. The first of many tonight. Gonna be a 7-course liquid dinner. Drunk posting alert... if I'm not too lit to remember how to log in.


----------



## mrdiamond77 (Feb 14, 2015)

2 Sausage Rolls with Tomato Ketchup.


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

OK, I lied -- having food to go with the captains that I've now lost track of. 

Beyond Meat Beast Burger. Closest thing to a real burger I've had yet -- tastes exactly like a quality, lean ground beef burger. Beast Burger ywithth fake bacon and fake cheese, lettuce tomato and onion, and it's better than any high-end burger I've had a any restaurant. 

Yeah, I'm a vegan. And please save all the wacko vegan crap, because I'm not one of those. It's not for any humanitarian reasons or pity for the poor animals, it's for my health. Went low-fat plant-based this past January when I found out I have a motherfucker of a heart condition. Cholesterol is way down now, BP is well under control, and hopefully I keep ticking for a few more years to terrorize all you people just a little while longer. 

Goddammit that was one good burger.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Chicken & chips :bayley2


----------



## Gimme More (Sep 1, 2016)

The Cleaner said:


> Captain & Diet. The first of many tonight. Gonna be a 7-course liquid dinner. Drunk posting alert... if I'm not too lit to remember how to log in.


Heard that! I'm enjoying Margaritas tonight.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Sweet and sour pork, chow mein, and fried rice and a Pepsi.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Just did a Piledriver to a pack of crackers.


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

Chili dog.

Why am I torturing myself when I'm sick? :CENA


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Pizza and garlic bread, then toffee pudding.


----------



## McGee (Jul 5, 2016)

Had the 5 dollar cravings box from Taco Bell. Was alright and actually a hell of a value for all that you get for your money. The mess I made in the toilet right after eating it though was indescribable.


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Ulster Fry. :nice


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Banana sammitch and a packet of Skittles. :woo


----------



## capowrestling (Nov 19, 2016)

Swiss Chocolate


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life (May 3, 2013)

Bought a takeaway last night too, cause I was really hung over yesterday, and couldn't stomach anything until late at night but the chicken was barely cooked and it was just shit, so these crisps felt kinda good today lol


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Sunday dinner and some Trifle. :thumbsup


----------



## southrnbygrace (Jun 14, 2014)

Fried bologna sandwich and some Cheese-Its


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Maple bar


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Footlong chili cheese Coney, courtesy of Sonic.


----------



## Gimme More (Sep 1, 2016)

Some french fries and wine! :mark: I am the happiest human on this forum! :mark:


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

ObsoleteDelete said:


> Some french fries and wine! :mark: I am the happiest human on this forum! :mark:


Would you have been happier with milk or Pepsi? 

Just had a banana nut muffin.


----------



## Gimme More (Sep 1, 2016)

THE MAN said:


> Would you have been happier with milk or Pepsi?
> 
> Just had a banana nut muffin.


Pepsi gets old. Would prefer an ice cold tall and thick glass of milk


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

Gummy worms. :yay


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Bowl of cornflakes and some grapes.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

A mince pie, a packet of transforma snacks and a glass of um Bongo.


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

Honey garlic hot wings x10
Potato wedges
Coors light x3
Bowl of kush x2

:goldberg

Spear x2
Jackhammer x1


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Ham sandwich (Y)


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Tuna & Onion sandwich & a packet of meaty Mixups crisps.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Once Again, Pizza & Wing Buffet (I Love football season) :bull


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)




----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Jacket potato drenched in butter, beans, grated cheese and corned beef


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Sausages and chips.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

@ObsoleteDelete

Salisbury steak TV dinner and


----------



## Gimme More (Sep 1, 2016)

THE MAN said:


> @ObsoleteDelete
> 
> Salisbury steak TV dinner and


Omg! :lmao :lmao you're fucking hilarious! Though, I don't think anyone wants ruby *red* squirt :lol :wink2: >

I nearly spit out my Pepsi when I read/seen this btw


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Sausages & potatoes :mckinney


----------



## Gimme More (Sep 1, 2016)

I'm home alone and the best I could come up with is two sausage biscuits with broccoli, carrots and ranch. Idk if this is me feeling full or sick right now.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Corn dog and taters tots


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Grilled bacon & toasted soda bread :yay


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Bowl of Shredded Wheat and some toast. :thumbsup


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Bacon and egg pie with mashed potatoes.


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Sausage Rolls smothered in brown sauce & a packet of Pickled Onion space raiders. :nice


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Bean & Rice Burritos


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

fish and chips


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Chicken drumsticks :mckinney


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Veggie Roll, tatties and beans. :sodone


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Just did a CodeBreaker to some rice, chicken and salad.


----------



## mrdiamond77 (Feb 14, 2015)

Beef Stew


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

11/19 - Lobster tails at Ruby Tuesday...

...only to find out I'm severely allergic apparently (had no idea) and a hasty trip to the nearest ER. Luckily the ER was only a couple miles away.

Haven't really eaten solid food since and with the constant pain in my stomach that won't go away don't feel like looking at any.


----------



## Gimme More (Sep 1, 2016)

A bottle of Merlot and hot fries :done is this heaven?


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

My dad made me a tuna sandwich and some tomato soup. It was surprisingly satisfying.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Toasted soda :mckinney


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

3 rashes of bacon, 3 sausage, 2 fried eggs, beans, chopped tomatoes, mushrooms, hash brown , 2 slices of toast and a cup of tea. aka full English breakfast :drose


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Chocolate rice cakes and a banana


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Chicken Pot Pie


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Corned Beef, Chicken & Cheese sandwich and a packet of crisps. :thumbsup


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Sausage, egg and cheese biscuit.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

THE MAN said:


> Sausage, egg and cheese biscuit.


You don't know how wrong that sounds to a UK person :lol

-----------------

*Chicken Burger/Chips/Gravy*

Yup.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Ritz crackers


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Cheesy chip & some chicken nuggets :woo


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Burger and chips, washed down with some Brown Lemonade. :becky2


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Southern fried chicken & chip with Ribena :mckinney



Punkamaniac said:


> Burger and chips, washed down with some Brown Lemonade. :becky2


:becky2


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Just did a Phoenix Splash to a bowl of fruits.


----------



## Gimme More (Sep 1, 2016)

Baked macaroni and cheese with mash and gravy


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Chili mac :fuckyeah


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

KFC - popcorn chicken, chips, potato and gravy and cookies and cream mousse :yum:


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

A piece of queso at 2 am.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Toast with cheese & ham spread :nice


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

Scrambled eggs cooked with grounded up maple sausage and parathas. 

Decided to get creative and it turned out pretty fucking amazing :banderas


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

blueberry muffin


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Pie & tatties. :yay


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Chicken fillet double decker burger


----------



## Gimme More (Sep 1, 2016)

cooked broccoli, baked mac, seasoned potato ball things, and TURKEY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! (No stuffing  I should kill him for no stuffing)


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Chicken Parm Lasagna with Garlic Bread slices :bull:bull:bull


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Horseshoe Burger. Saw it on Man vs Food and decided to make one.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

@JEFF HARDY'S HARD CHRISTMAS COCK...TAIL!Couldn't wait 'til dinner, so I had an All American Beef hot dog.


----------



## Gimme More (Sep 1, 2016)

THE MAN said:


> @JEFF HARDY'S HARD CHRISTMAS COCK...TAIL!Couldn't wait 'til dinner, so I had an All American Beef hot dog.


:lmao OH BEHAVE! :grin2: Hey, ya ain't lived until you have gotten a restraining order from your fav. wrestler. I'm on a mission!


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Chips and potato fritters.


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Two scones, a Raspberry yogurt and a banana. :thumbsup


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Potato bread toastie :bayley2


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Gimme More said:


> :lmao OH BEHAVE! :grin2: Hey, ya ain't lived until you have gotten a restraining order from your fav. wrestler. I'm on a mission!


I just had some glazed donuts. You should try some.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Rump steak and chips


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life (May 3, 2013)

Not eaten just yet buy I've got Fish & Chips in the oven, which I can't wait for.

Minus the mushy pea's this time unfortunately, although I do love the mushy pea's!!


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Simpsons Modern Life said:


> Not eaten just yet buy I've got Fish & Chips in the oven, which I can't wait for.


That's funny because I'm having the same thing, and I might just add mushy peas.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Just did a Superman Punch to some chicken nuggets.


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life (May 3, 2013)

Punkamaniac said:


> That's funny because I'm having the same thing, and I might just add mushy peas.


Ha, i would have added them but we've none left, so will have to stock up on those haha


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)




----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

A spectacularly greasy Sausage Supper from the Chippy. :bull:bull:bull

But I made sure to eat a Banana and a healthy yogurt for desert.


----------



## Gimme More (Sep 1, 2016)

Homemade biscuits, eggs and sausage with some wine. Wine does a body good! Just ask Nikki Bella!


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Chicken fillet burger again


----------



## mrdiamond77 (Feb 14, 2015)

Chocolate Biscuits & Pringles.


----------



## LizaG (Apr 17, 2016)

A Strepsil, damn sore throat


----------



## Thy_Queendom (Nov 25, 2016)

Pork chops, tater tots and broccoli. I felt like I was in grade school again.


----------



## LizaG (Apr 17, 2016)

Thy_Queendom said:


> Pork chops, tater tots and broccoli. I felt like I was in grade school again.


Sounds yummier than a throat sweet :grin2:


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Ham, turkey, stuffing, and baked beans. Had a piece of pumpkin pie with whipped cream on top for dessert.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Fried eggs, chips and baked beans.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Corned beef bap & some brown lemonade :becky2


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)




----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Sweet chilli chicken wrap, a lemon curd yogurt and a packet of Salt & Vinegar rough cuts. :sodone



CJ said:


> Corned beef bap & some brown lemonade :becky2


The drink of legends. :becky2


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Fried egg, ham and cheese sandwich


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Cadbury Caramal Spread + Banana + Bread = :homer


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Grand theft Chicken burger with a glass of Brown Lemonade. :sodone


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)




----------



## mrdiamond77 (Feb 14, 2015)

Indian Take away. Chicken Kohlapuri, Chips and Naan Bread.


----------



## Gimme More (Sep 1, 2016)

This thread taught me what brown lemonade was! 
I feel like I'm going fuckin' crazy today so I am healing my soul via chicken nuggets and french fries. I also ordered two bottles of wine for myself! I shall prevail!


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Just did a Springboard Diving Knee to a paella...


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Southern fried chicken & a curry chip :mckinney



Gimme More said:


> This thread taught me what brown lemonade was!


Northern Ireland's finest beverage :becky2


----------



## mrdiamond77 (Feb 14, 2015)

A mince pie and Bourbon Biscuits with a cup of tea.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Ham and pumpkin pie.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Toast with vegemite and peanut butter.


----------



## Gimme More (Sep 1, 2016)

Wine munchies and ate some of these cheap azz things with a ginger ale


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

x2 BBQ Burgers on garlic bread, onions, jalapenos, banana peppers, spinach, Miracle Whip, relish, and a dab of mustard
Purple (grape) Gatorade
Water
Kush

Background dining music: The Weeknd - Starboy album :dance


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Just did a bunch of clotheslines to a bag of Tostitos with cheese dip.


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

Dolorian said:


> Just did a bunch of clotheslines to a bag of Tostitos with cheese dip.


:no Now you done made a mess. Next time I'm gonna hurricarana my breakfast eggs and cheese on toast. :tommy


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Leon Knuckles said:


> :no Now you done made a mess. Next time I'm gonna hurricarana my breakfast eggs and cheese on toast. :tommy


A hurricarana would create quite a mess...good! Just make sure Sin Cara doesn't catch you doing that in catering


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Mac and cheese, then orange jelly


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

chicken burger


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Dominos


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Ulster Fry. :yay


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

firecracker wings at a place called yardhouse also had a samuel adams cherry wheat beer.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Ham and baked beans, as my leftovers grow low.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Cheese & onion crisp sandwich. Went down south yesterday & brought back some Irish Taytos. Norn Iron Tayto is still the best though :benson


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Sunday Dinner w/ Apple Crumble for desert. :thumbsup


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Pork chops , roast potatoes & carrots.


----------



## Gimme More (Sep 1, 2016)

^ Now I want pork chops! I just had french fries with a Sprite.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Sunday Roast & a Wispa :nice


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Corned Beef Sandwiches & A Sausage Roll*


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Turkey and baked beans


----------



## mrdiamond77 (Feb 14, 2015)

For Lunch - Hamburger with onions and tomato ketchup.
For Tea - Mince Pies


----------



## Gimme More (Sep 1, 2016)

A cheeseburger with Sprite


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Gimme More said:


> A cheeseburger with Sprite


Love your sig! :dayum

Had a footlong ALL AMERICAN :fuckyeah Dog from Sonic.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

BBQ rice crackers.


----------



## Gimme More (Sep 1, 2016)

THE MAN said:


> Love your sig! :dayum
> 
> Had a footlong ALL AMERICAN :fuckyeah Dog from Sonic.


I won't even say it! I'll be a good girl for once in my life 0

While I am here, just ate some delicious cheese. All I'm gonna say is this, I am like George Costanza when it comes to food. :trips8:millhouse:ellen


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

blueberry muffin


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Weetabex


----------



## biscotti (Dec 12, 2004)

From last night: Tomato salsa and black bean stew / soup with cheesey nachos, jalapenos etc and Irish cream liquour and mince pies afterwards

This morning: Cup of tea and hot buttered toast and strawberry jam / jelly for our American friends


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Tin of beans with some cheese on top & toast. :nice


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Carne Asada Steak Tacos w/ homemade pico & guac :book


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life (May 3, 2013)

Fish and chips again, honestly, if you're in the UK, this Tesco fish is really nice.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Ulster fry :yay


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Sausages + chips. :thumbsup


----------



## Gimme More (Sep 1, 2016)

Chicken strips with bbq sauce and seasoned fries from a place called Bojangles.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Ramen noodles and broccoli


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Bowl of cornflakes and a banana.


----------



## biscotti (Dec 12, 2004)

Maccy D's 1/4 pounder and chips because I got some coupons where you can get that for £1.99! And then 12 hazelnut pralines. 

About to have a bowl of muesli.... start the week healthy a day late




CJ said:


> Ulster fry :yay


Have no idea what that is but it sounds good!


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Corned beef bap & a Wispa :mckinney



biscotti said:


> Have no idea what that is but it sounds good!


Northern Ireland's equivalent of a full English.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

banana nut and blueberry muffins


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Crocodile feet & French fries


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Beans on Toast and a strawberry yogurt.



CJ said:


> Northern Ireland's equivalent of a full English.


But much more nicer imo.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Punkamaniac said:


> But much more nicer imo.


:fact


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Thanksgiving Leftovers


----------



## Freelancer (Aug 24, 2010)

Cough drops, tons of them. Been sick for a while now.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Not feeling that hungry as I'm mega ill. So made a burger and downed buttercup syrup


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Soup.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Scampi & a curry chip :mckinney


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Rice, potatoes and roast beef


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

KFC - popcorn chicken, chips, potato & gravy.

I know I eat KFC too much, but it's soooooo good


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Wonderful turkey soup courtesy of the sister-in-law. Gracias.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Weetabex


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

Egg salad sandwich. :bayley2


----------



## biscotti (Dec 12, 2004)

Very sugary porridge / Oatmeal and put some cinnamon in it. Tasted damn fine! And good for your heart apparently


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Beef Tacos


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Crunchy nut cornflakes and yet more buttercup syrup, still not shifted this virus.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Chicken Tikka Garam Masala. :gameon


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

_Egg Fried Rice with Chips & Gravy_

Yup.


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Vegetable Roll, potatoes and beans. :thumbsup


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Chicken strips in gravy


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Just power bombed some Krispy Kreme doughnuts.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Two sausage egg Mcmuffins and a hash brown


----------



## Gimme More (Sep 1, 2016)

A hot pepperoni pizza :millhouse


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Had a can of jalapeño chili and I added some hot sauce, but it really wasn't that hot. Damn ****** chili! :cuss:


----------



## Gimme More (Sep 1, 2016)

THE MAN said:


> Had a can of jalapeño chili and I added some hot sauce, but it really wasn't that hot. Damn ****** chili! :cuss:


I love spicy food.


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Toast & a Banoffee cereal bar.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Quiche and chips, then a Three Musketeers bar.


----------



## biscotti (Dec 12, 2004)

The manliness of this thread is killing me, so much tasty 'man food' being eaten - apologies to any ladies contributing also!

In view of this I won't mention my healthy breakfast and instead last night:

Chicken and Jalapeno Pastie and Baked Beans and Cheese Pastie with two cans of spiced rum and coke (pre-gig food) :nod


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Toast with honey :nice


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Sweet chilli chicken wrap, a packet of Roast Beef Monster Munch & a Twirl. :sodone


----------



## Captain Edd (Dec 14, 2011)

Caught a rabbit this morning, had some potatoes and rice with it. Trapping isn't allowed here but its MY land and I do what I want on it :chrisholly


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Still groggy, but managed to eat a peppered Steak.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Ham Sandwich and Corn Chowder


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Simpsons Modern Life (May 3, 2013)

But without the salad cause I'm not a rabbit ...










Also threw in a couple of chicken pops that were left in the freezer and tomato sauce on this also.


----------



## biscotti (Dec 12, 2004)

Went KFC so 3 pieces of chicken, chips and Tango. Having a tea for caffeine to help digestion now because sitting in a chair 'working' after all that doesn't feel so good.


----------



## biscotti (Dec 12, 2004)

THE MAN said:


>


Never seen those before but they look so damn good in the picture! 


Going to see if they have them in the UK! they remind me of a oat tortilla / crepe which is traditional to where I was born in England


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

biscotti said:


> Never seen those before but they look so damn good in the picture!
> 
> 
> Going to see if they have them in the UK! they remind me of a oat tortilla / crepe which is traditional to where I was born in England


They sell them in Tesco


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Pie, tatties and peas. :thumbsup


----------



## Gimme More (Sep 1, 2016)

Ate my veggies like a good girl is supposed to and had a ginger ale. Still thirsty (as I always am) so gonna drink another one, then another one!


----------



## biscotti (Dec 12, 2004)

zrc said:


> They sell them in Tesco


Nice one :yas


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

biscotti said:


> Nice one :yas


They used to do a steak and cheese one but it got recalled by Nestlé 2 years ago. For containing contaminated meat.


----------



## biscotti (Dec 12, 2004)

zrc said:


> They used to do a steak and cheese one but it got recalled by Nestlé 2 years ago. For containing contaminated meat.


Good to know! Was it rat steak by any chance lol


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

biscotti said:


> Good to know! Was it rat steak by any chance lol


Wouldn't surprise me. Good job they weren't made by Findus! :lmao


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Helped my mother with some errands and ate two chili cheese grilled dogs from Burger King.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Poached eggs on toast with hashbrowns. All day breakfast on a day out with my Mum


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Original Chicken Sandwich from Burger King. It was an uneaten leftover from lunch.


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

Gammon, 2 fried eggs and pineapple at 4.50 a.m .

:drose

Cant go to sleep on a empty stomach


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

5-6 sausage rolls :yay


----------



## biscotti (Dec 12, 2004)

CJ said:


> 5-6 sausage rolls :yay


They come in a 6 pack so its only polite.

Muesli and cup of tea. :trips4


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

biscotti said:


> They come in a 6 pack so its only polite.


Homemade :benson


----------



## biscotti (Dec 12, 2004)

CJ said:


> Homemade :benson


Nice otatosmiley


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Chili Con Carne & Homemade Tortillas


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

_Southern Fried Chicken Bites_

Yup.


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Sausage rolls smothered in brown sauce. :yay


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Southern fried chicken & a gravy chip :sodone



Punkamaniac said:


> Sausage rolls smothered in brown red sauce. :yay


:becky2


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Burger + chips.



CJ said:


> :becky2


I didn't have any red sauce in the house. :vincecry


----------



## mrdiamond77 (Feb 14, 2015)

Lamb shank with potatos, peas and gravy.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Sister brought me a Butterfinger Blast from Sonic.


----------



## Gimme More (Sep 1, 2016)

Chicken nuggets and fries from Burger King


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Grilled bacon & toasted soda :mckinney


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Beans on Toast w/ a side of coleslaw & a lemon curd yogurt. :yay


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## LizaG (Apr 17, 2016)

Tomato and Red Pepper Soup....man it didn't even come CLOSE to filling me up.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

No chips for me for a few days, my fryer blew up last night. 

So had a takeaway pizza and asked for 5 extra portions of pepperoni to go with the the double portion already on it :lmao


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Ulster Fry. :Bayley


----------



## Gimme More (Sep 1, 2016)

Bo rounds from Bojangles. Was craving hash browns this morning.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Haven't had it yet, but I'm about to go out to get a burger :benson1


----------



## mrdiamond77 (Feb 14, 2015)

Chicken Curry with Chips and Naan bread. My usual Saturday evening meal.


----------



## Gimme More (Sep 1, 2016)

My bf cooked me some homemade spaghetti! :cheer it smells so good in the house :woo he takes good care of ya girl!


----------



## mrdiamond77 (Feb 14, 2015)

An apple


----------



## Darkness is here (Mar 25, 2014)

It was a local dish so i will be a heel and break the rules and name the thing before that which was Mango Ice cream.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

Homemade deep fried buffalo wings. Perfection.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Had meatloaf, mashed potatoes, and whole kernel corn.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Strawberry jelly.


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

Salisbury steak, macaroni and cheese, and corn.


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Went to Izzy's and enjoyed a Reubenator, which for those of you who are unfamiliar is a double decker reuben sandwich of the highest quality on grilled bread. Potato pancake finished the meal. Then got home and had caramel and cheddar cheese popcorn for dessert.



Sol Katti said:


> Salisbury steak, macaroni and cheese, and corn.


Did you have a TV dinner? Because that sounds like a traditional TV dinner. :mark:


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

Pratchett said:


> Did you have a TV dinner? Because that sounds like a traditional TV dinner. :mark:


It was homemade, brother man. :benson


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Double decker bacon cheeseburger







Probably could have fed a family of four :lmao



Sol Katti said:


> It was homemade, brother man. :benson


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Sausage Rolls smothered in red sauce (which should keep @CJ; happy :lol, a packet of Space Raiders and a yogurt.


----------



## Pizzamorg (Apr 5, 2016)

Birthday cake with your morning coffee for breakfast? Yeah boy. (This photo is like three hours old, I know it's gone lunch time now). Planning on shredding a shoulder of pork and tossing it with a bunch of pasta for dinner.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Turkey, stuffing, roast potatoes and bacon.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Oatmeal


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

_Corned Beef Sandwiches_


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Sunday dinner. Chicken, ham, potatoes, roast potatoes, Yorkshire puddings, ton of gravy & a Reese's peanut butter cup for desert :mckinney



Punkamaniac said:


> Sausage Rolls smothered in red sauce (which should keep @CJ; happy :lol, a packet of Space Raiders and a yogurt.


Red sauce = GOAT sauce :yay

Still impossible to tag :becky2


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

The ultimate Christmas snack in the TFW household


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life (May 3, 2013)

Kebab meat and chips with a chilli sauce dip.


----------



## Pizzamorg (Apr 5, 2016)

Just like I said, tossed together some pasta, cheese and Frank's Hot Sauce and dumped a big pile of pulled pork onto it.


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Sunday dinner. :yay


----------



## mrdiamond77 (Feb 14, 2015)

Ham, Mushroom and Tomato Omelette.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Sunday chili


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Ravioli and one chicken nugget my brother had leftover.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Toast with cheese & ham spread :thumbsup


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Beans on Toast & a packet of crisps.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Sausage breakfast hot pocket.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Pizza and Wing Buffet :bull


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Battered sausage and chips from the chippy. Too lazy to cook


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

zrc said:


> Battered sausage and chips from the chippy. Too lazy to cook


Same here. Altho I had Potato Scallop & Chips w/Gravy


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Ham cooked in coke :banderas


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Sausages, chips and mushy peas. :nice


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Sausage egg Mcmuffin and a sausage burrito with picante sauce.


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

_Italian salad _kada


----------



## Gimme More (Sep 1, 2016)

*Been waiting all night to eat these with a Pepsi* :mark: :homer


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

Rocky Road ice cream. :bayley2


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

@AryaDark @A-C-P @Pratchett @Sol Katti

Made some Italian BLTs for my folks and I after swinging by their place following tonight's WARRIORS game! :mark: 

Pancetta, crispy and dark red, pressed against sliced fresh heirloom tomatoes, fresh butter lettuce and fresh basil, with some aioli and a tiny drizzle of extra virgin olive oil sandwiched by two thin slices of fresh ciabatta bread.


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Bowl of cereal, a yogurt and a bagel. :woo


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Apple cinnamon oatmeal and a blueberry muffin.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Bacon sandwich


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Turkey sandwich & a snickers :mckinney


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Chicken Teryaki from Subway


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Chicken Enchilada & Mexican Rice Casserole


----------



## J-B (Oct 26, 2015)

Been a while since I've visited this thread...


Just had a Cinnamon Danish :homer


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Welch's fruit snacks


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Steak & Kidney Pie and some ice cream. :woo


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Sausages & potatoes :nice


----------



## Gimme More (Sep 1, 2016)

Stewed turkey :done


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Bacon King from Burger King.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Had some chili on a chilly NORTHERN CALIFORNIA night.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Hot chips. My only food today cos I haven't had much time to eat today.


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Weetabex.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Reese's Chips Ahoy cookies


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Weetabex











Punkamaniac said:


> Weetabex.


:JLC3


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Blueberry waffles and orange juice


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Chicken Noodle Soup


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Egg and cheese omelette


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Tuna sandwich & a milky bar :nice


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Ravioli and cheese


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Vegetable Roll & chips. :thumbsup


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Cheeseburger macaroni of the Hamburger Helper variety.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Chicken goujons :mckinney


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

I lived the high life and had a meat loaf TV dinner. God bless us, everyone. :trump2


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Homemade pizzas with ham, cheese and spaghetti.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Fried egg and toast.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Lion bar (Y)


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Heuvos Rancheros w/ Chorizo :homer


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Chicken fillet burger & chip :yay


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Bangers 'n mash. :nice


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

2 pieces of Super Supreme pizza from Pizza Hut.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Pork Chops with Mash Potatoes and Fried Onions. :yum:


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Wendy's cheeseburger, chips and Coke Zero.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Beef stroganoff and peas


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Couple of jumbo sausage rolled drowned in red sauce & some Club Orange :mckinney


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

General Tso's Chicken & Fried Rice


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Tuna & Onion wrap and a packet of Salt & Vinegar crisps.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Bacon :yum:


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Two sausage croissants and a hashbrown from Jack-in-the-Box.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Chicken & Chips w/Gravy*

Yup.


----------



## mrdiamond77 (Feb 14, 2015)

Indian Take away


----------



## 307858 (Jul 25, 2014)

tamales and Mexican hot choclate


----------



## Gimme More (Sep 1, 2016)

Carrots, Broccoli and tomatoes dipped in ranch with some regular ruffle chips


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

Handvo (vegetable cake - Gujarati cuisine)
Salad
Bean soup with white rice
Matar paneer
Garlic butter naan
Purple Gatorade


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Lasagna and a slice of garlic bread.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Couple of Southern Fried Chicken Fillets*

Yup.


----------



## Lariat From Hell (Oct 5, 2013)

Pancakes, scrambled eggs and bacon with a glass of water and OJ.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Bacon bap :mckinney


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Banana bap & a packet of Smokey Bacon crisps. :Bayley


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Fish dippers, beans and crinkle chips


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Lasagne supper. :yay


----------



## Gimme More (Sep 1, 2016)

Chili  so good on a cold day!


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Scampi :yay



Punkamaniac said:


> Banana bap & a packet of Smokey Bacon crisps. :Bayley


Banana bap :WTF2


----------



## mrdiamond77 (Feb 14, 2015)

Bacon, egg, fried bread, black pudding and tomato ketchup.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Muy Bien!


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Coco Pops and guava juice


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

Home-grilled BBQ hamburgers
Jalapeno chips
French salad
Seasoned marinara pasta
Garlic bread
Purple Gatorade
Coors Light
Dat kush

:datass


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Weetabex and some toasted Veda bread. :beckyhi



CJ said:


> Banana bap :WTF2


Don't be so judgemental. :vincecry


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

CJ said:


> Banana bap :WTF2


Even better with some Caramel Spread too :homer

-----------------------------










G.O.A.T


----------



## mrdiamond77 (Feb 14, 2015)

Hamburger with onions and tomato ketchup.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Sunday Roast :mckinney Roast beef, potatoes, roast potatoes, yorkshire puddings & a ton of gravy :yay


Punkamaniac said:


> Don't be so judgemental. :vincecry





Brock said:


> Even better with some Caramel Spread too :homer


Wait what, banana baps are an actual thing? :confused


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

CJ said:


> Sunday Roast :mckinney Roast beef, potatoes, roast potatoes, yorkshire puddings & a ton of gravy :yay
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I just count it as a banana sandwich........just on a bun instead


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Brock said:


> I just count it as a banana sandwich........just on a bun instead


The whole idea of a banana sandwich just seems wrong to me for some reason, but I'm fussy when it comes to food so what do I know :lol


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

CJ said:


> The whole idea of a banana sandwich just seems wrong to me for some reason, but I'm fussy when it comes to food so what do I know :lol


Not as nice as banana on toast tho tbh.


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Chilli w/ rice and tortilla chips and now I'm going to have some Salted Caramel cheesecake. :nice 



Brock said:


> Even better with some Caramel Spread too :homer


Eh, sometimes I prefer mine with cheese and although it tastes so wrong, it's so friggin' nice. :thumbsup


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Punkamaniac said:


> Chilli w/ rice and tortilla chips and now I'm going to have some Salted Caramel cheesecake. :nice
> 
> 
> Eh, sometimes I prefer mine with cheese and although it tastes so wrong, it's so friggin' nice. :thumbsup


Banana and


























cheese??????????????????





























:enzo

Needs two

:enzo

Plus

:enzo

We like what we like tho I guess lol.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Chili on this eleventh day of December.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Cookies and cream Hersheys bar. I finally found a shop in Auckland that sells them :woo


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

A meatloaf TV dinner before watching Walking Dead. One might say I'm on:





:xmasparty


----------



## Gimme More (Sep 1, 2016)

Tortilla chips dipped in salsa :woo


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Fried pancakes & beans. :nice


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

lasagne wens3


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Microwavable chicken burger and some Texan BBQ Pringles. :yay


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Sloppy Joes & Buffalo Cheese Curds wens3


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Sausages + chips. :woo


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Some Jaffa cakes & a packet of wotsits :Bayley



Punkamaniac said:


> Microwavable chicken burger and some *Texan BBQ Pringles. *:yay


Love those :becky2


----------



## mrdiamond77 (Feb 14, 2015)

Steak, eggs and chips.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Soooo good.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

Bacon flavored Ritz crackers dipped in Tostitos medium cheesy salsa.... My new favorite snack. Random combination that worked out great.


----------



## Gimme More (Sep 1, 2016)

Cheddar chex mix


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Just had a strawberry milkshake to try and help me with my illness. It's not working too well.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Cheese Supreme Doritos :yum:


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Weetabex


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Beans w/ cheese on top and some toast.


----------



## whelp (Jun 8, 2015)

a new £5 note sandwich!

not really, i did have some hot & spicy monster munch though. and some sausage rolls, mmmmm


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)




----------



## LizaG (Apr 17, 2016)

A Chicken Soup in a Mug thing...it was vile.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Tater Tot Casserole


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

French fries, burgers and beans


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Vegetable Roll sandwich and some vanilla ice cream. :becky


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Sausages & potatoes :mckinney


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Chicken Teriyaki Bowl as I Hulk Up against my illness.


----------



## Gimme More (Sep 1, 2016)

I haven't had a chance to eat all day  I was in such a mean mood :lol a warm cheeseburger with salty fries did the trick!

Now I've got the munchies


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

2 chili dogs


----------



## Captain Edd (Dec 14, 2011)

Currently at work, the fucking Zebra tried to bite me so I took his apples away.

Had three apples


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Weetabex & a banana.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

3 cheeses pasta bake :woo


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Grilled bacon & toasted soda :bayley2


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Apple Jacks and some orange juice.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Pepperoni and Sausage Pizza


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Tuna & Onion wrap and a packet of Cheese and Onion Tayto. :beckyhi


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Just did a crucifix powerbomb to a cinnamon roll


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Soup. :meh


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Bacon & chip :yum:


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Just did a samoan drop to one of these...


----------



## mrdiamond77 (Feb 14, 2015)

Bacon, sausage, black pudding, eggs, tomatoes and fried bread.


----------



## Gimme More (Sep 1, 2016)

Pepperoni pizza. Two little slices and one big slice


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Meatloaf and potato salad


----------



## Gimme More (Sep 1, 2016)

Tamales


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Made my taco lasagna for dinner tonight. Came out great. (Y)


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

TACOS BAYBEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

I was so tempted to heat up some Salt & Pepper Chicken Wings but opted for a nice healthy Strawberry Yogurt instead. :cena3


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Couple of beef baps & some orange sukie :nice



Blackbeard said:


> I was so tempted to heat up some Salt & Pepper Chicken Wings but opted for a nice healthy Strawberry Yogurt instead. :cena3


Should've went with the wings :bunk


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

Had three full meals today/yesterday but after working out for a couple of hours I was famished so I made myself a late-late night/early-early morning snack kung pao chicken with peanuts.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Even more meatloaf and potato salad.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

A box of mini Turkey Kievs


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Arroz con Pollo


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Mince :meh and an Empire biscuit.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

A massive piece of Chocolate Gateau and a pint of Peach Schnapps


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Had some toasted slices of cinnamon bread with butter for breakfast this morning.

Still finding myself eating the Peanut M&Ms I bought for my wife a few days ago. :side:


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Aberdeen Angus beef burger :mckinney


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

_Egg Fried Rice and Chips w/Gravy_

Yup.


----------



## mrdiamond77 (Feb 14, 2015)

Beans on Toast.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Wow, my mom made me the most amazing bowl of macaroni and cheese for dinner. I felt like a child again and absolutely stuffed myself. Thank you, Mom.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

A bowl of Weetos cereal and a glass of Orange Juice.


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Bowl of Shredded Wheat and a bagel.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Crisp sandwich for breakfast :thumbsup


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Had to have lunch early, so made some French fry style wedges out of Spam (tastes great deep fried) with some bread and baked beans.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Ramen noodles


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Beans on Toast & a packet of Prawn Cocktail Tayto. :yay


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Spicy Wings and Onion Rings


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Burger & chips w/ some strawberry icecream. :thumbsup


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Chicken goujons & a curry chip (Y)



Punkamaniac said:


> Beans on Toast & a packet of *Prawn Cocktail Tayto*. :yay


Good choice :mckinney


----------



## Gimme More (Sep 1, 2016)

Smoked pulled pork sandwich :yum:


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

lasagna and whole kernel corn


----------



## Machismo88 (Jul 12, 2016)

Sausage Roll


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Maple brown suagr oatmeal


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Cheese ploughmans & a packet of Salt & Vinegar Rough Cuts. :Bayley


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

A dozen mini Turkey Kiev's, curly fries and beans.

A bottle of peach schnapps.

Last Bit of chocolate gateau


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Ham bap & brown lemonade :becky2


----------



## philtherambler (Jul 7, 2016)

I had a Subway earlier today. 10/10 as usual.


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Cheesy Beano & some diet Irn-Bru.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Just did a Drive By to some rice, meat and beans.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Canned Chilli con Carne and Chef Boyardee Ravioli. MIXED. TOGETHER.

I regret nothing. :bosstrips


























































:trips7*


----------



## mrdiamond77 (Feb 14, 2015)

Chinese take away


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Twizzlers


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Toast!


----------



## Martins (May 4, 2011)

Made some spaghetti with bell peppers and mushrooms for a late 2 A.M. dinner :hunter


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

This potato and bacon ready meal thing and then some lime jelly with peaches.

I eat a lot of jelly in the summer lol, my Mum makes some every Sunday


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

Whataburger.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Toast with honey :nice


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Ulster Fry! :yay


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

_A nice big iced bun_


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Bacon sizzler bap & a packet of Skips. :beckyhi


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Sunday Roast :yay


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Sunday dinner. :nice


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Chicken Teryaki sub from subway


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Sunday Blueberry muffin. :fuckyeah


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Chicken & Stuffing Pie and mash potato


----------



## mrdiamond77 (Feb 14, 2015)

Bacon sandwiches with HP Brown sauce.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Sunday chili.


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Toast and a banana. :meh


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

Roni pizza
Baked pasta
Whiskey coke
Dat kush

:tommy


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Pickled Onion Taytos & a Milkybar :thumbsup


----------



## whelp (Jun 8, 2015)

a turkish delight, mmmm


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Good 'ol Fish and Chips.


----------



## Moho Hwoarang (Dec 4, 2016)

Chicken and Fries


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Mint Magnum. :nice


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Bacon :yum:


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Prawn Cocktail Tayto's. :yay


----------



## kimino (Mar 16, 2012)

Cabrito


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

sausage pizza from Pizza Hut.


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

_Spaghetti_ :tucky


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Grilled bacon & toasted soda :thumbsup



Punkamaniac said:


> Prawn Cocktail Tayto's. :yay


Had a packet of those last night too. Great minds think alike :JLC3


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Japaleno Cheetos!


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Strawberry Poptart


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Chili Verde Pork Enchiladas :homer


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Sausage sandwich and a bacon/chicken on a stick thing from the shop. Never tried one before, quite scrummy


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Vegetable Roll sandwich. :woo


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

chili


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Chicken & chip :mckinney


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

Pepperoni Hot Pockets. Kind of overrated imo.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Just some macaroni and cheese.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Pilau rice, chicken curry & curly fries.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Sausage sandwich with a ton of red sauce :yay


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Sweet and sour Skittles.


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Pastie sandwich & an apple pie. :nice


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Corned beef bap & a snickers :bayley2


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Very fortunate to have my mother bring me a Sourdough Jack for lunch.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Just did a sling blade to a chicken burrito


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Big bag of Chips w/Gravy. 

Yup.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Chicken & chips again :yay


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Two digestives and a yogurt.


----------



## mrdiamond77 (Feb 14, 2015)

Steak, egg and chips.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Egg sandwiches and a chocolate cupcake.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Sourdough Jack


----------



## Piehound (Dec 16, 2015)

I just had a dry roasted peanut.


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Fried potato bread & beans. :thumbsup


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

_Steak Salad w/Peas _ :tucky


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Prawn cocktail crisp sandwich (the GOAT of crisp sandwiches :benson)


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Steak & Kidney pie & some ice cream! :nice


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

CJ said:


> Prawn cocktail crisp sandwich (the GOAT of crisp sandwiches :benson)


A goat and crisp sandwich would be interesting. Make crisp sandwiches great again. :trump2

I just had a beef and bean burrito. :drose


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Mince :thumbsup


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

_Cadbury Chocolate Fingers_

Sooooooooo more-ish.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Just did a suicide dive to a bowl of fruits


----------



## mrdiamond77 (Feb 14, 2015)

Chicken Balti curry with chips and naan bread


----------



## Piehound (Dec 16, 2015)

Holidays are upon us so went all out tonight and made fancy good eats..

steak au poivre, roasted potatoes, balsamic green beans and a nice bordeaux


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Mexican Pizza


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

M&M's


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Peach flavoured Mochi.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Bacon & cheese toastie :mckinney


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Burger & chips. :Bayley


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Potato soup courtesy of my sister-in-law.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

If I see one more piece of chocolate this side of New Year, I think I'll vomit. 

Anyways made homemade burgers with melted cheese on top. Didn't wanna cook much


----------



## mrdiamond77 (Feb 14, 2015)

Pringles


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Just did a Blue Thunder Bomb to a Double Angus Cheeseburger

Boom


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

two chili dogs


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

Salmon sushi


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Spicy chicken sandwich from Wendy's


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Weetabex.


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life (May 3, 2013)

Right now


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Chips, fried eggs and baked beans.

And now I'm enjoying some Smirnoff!


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life (May 3, 2013)

I've currently got some of these too, so I'm probably gonna be sick soon lol


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life (May 3, 2013)

SHIVVY POO II: ELECTRIC BOOGALOO said:


> two chili dogs


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Ambrose Girl said:


> Chips, fried eggs and baked beans.
> 
> And now I'm enjoying some Smirnoff!


You're old enough to drink? 

Just had some apple cinnamon oatmeal.


----------



## mrdiamond77 (Feb 14, 2015)

2 sausage rolls with tomato ketchup.


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Pastie & Cod washed down with some Brown Lemonade. :becky2


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Not having anything major today so I can make room for my Christmas dinner tomorrow, so had a few handfuls of chili peanuts


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Texas BBQ Pringles :mckinney



Simpsons Modern Life said:


> I've currently got some of these too, so I'm probably gonna be sick soon lol


:JLC3


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Beans on Toast*

Yup.

You know something as simple as this is still a big favorite of mine.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

this big ass burrito smothered with hot sauce and sour cream.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

1) Box of Heroes. *Check!*

2) Hot Chocolate with Marshmellows. *Check!*

3) Home Alone on Netflix? *Check!*

This right here. This right here boys.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Christmas Eve chili


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Snickers bar



CJ said:


> Texas BBQ Pringles :mckinney


Texas BBQ/Original/Sour Cream, 3 for £1 PoundLand


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

A bunch of Christmas food, but the last one was a couple of slices of cookies and cream cheesecake with strawberries :yum:


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

pecaaaaaaan pie


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

All I remember is that I did a Phoenix Splash to the whole table


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Apple pie.


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Ulster Fry! :nice


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Walkers Tear n Share BBQ Ribs. Started these last night after I finished the Pringles :lmao



Punkamaniac said:


> Ulster Fry! :nice


You're not going to have any room left for the turkey :beckylol



The Ultimate Warrior said:


> Snickers bar
> 
> Texas BBQ/Original/Sour Cream, 3 for £1 PoundLand


:JLC3


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

CJ said:


> You're not going to have any room left for the turkey :beckylol


Don't worry pal, I'll make room. :beckylol


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

A mango, papaya, guava and passion fruit smoothie.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

overnight apple pie.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

This fucking plate of Christmas goodness.










Shit picture because Priority number one was eating this motherfucker.


----------



## VampDude (May 24, 2011)

Minestrone and bread rolls...

But tonight... A pile of microwave meals, NikNaks, Mars Bites, Snickers Bites, 4 litres of Pepsi MAX and Fondant Fancies for my night shift watching content I've pre-downloaded from the WWE Network and whatever movies I have on my laptop. :grin2:


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Turkey Sandwiches*

Of course. :bateman


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Christmas Dinner. :JLC3


----------



## mrdiamond77 (Feb 14, 2015)

Christmas Dinner. Turkey, Stuffing, Carrots, peas, roast parsnips, roast & boiled potatoes and gravy.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Christmas dinner. Turkey, ham cooked in Coke, potatoes, roast potatoes, yorkshire puddings, pigs in blankets & some white grape & apple Shloer :yay


----------



## mrdiamond77 (Feb 14, 2015)

Christmas stollen cake, piece of chocolate yule log and a few Foxes biscuits.


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Two jumbo sausage rolls, some ritz biscuits, a mince pie, an apple pie and some cocktail sausages.

I hate Christmas, it makes me fatter. :vincecry Glad it's over in like three hours! :beckylol


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Rice krispie buns, some apple club & a massive turkey sandwich :done



Punkamaniac said:


> Two jumbo sausage rolls, some ritz biscuits, a mince pie, an apple pie and some cocktail sausages.
> 
> I hate Christmas, it makes me fatter. :vincecry Glad it's over in like three hours! :beckylol


You won't have to eat for a week after all that :beckylol


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Just did an enzuigiri to a grilled chicken wrap with onion rings + honey BBQ sauce.


----------



## southrnbygrace (Jun 14, 2014)

Ribeye Steak, grilled to med rare
Baked potato
Onions and mushrooms sauteed in wine and oil
Rolls
Pumpkin Pie


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Ham, macaroni and cheese, mashed potatoes, gravy, and baked beans. Twas a bountiful feast. :trump2


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Some cheese on crackers.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

More Texas BBQ Pringles, more rice krispies buns, more of everything.


----------



## dashing_man (Dec 3, 2014)

a couple of hot dog sandwiches and some sausages on the side :yum:


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

CJ said:


> More Texas BBQ Pringles, more rice krispies buns, more of everything.


It's what Christmas is all about :xmasparty


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Woke up at 3am and ate more macaroni. Now back to my food induced coma. :sleep


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Leftover Turkey and Stuffing Sandwich.

And some Beef Hula Hoops


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Beans on Toast & some spicy mix-ups. :thumbsup


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

I just had a handful of cherries.


----------



## mrdiamond77 (Feb 14, 2015)

Turkey, Ham and chips


----------



## VampDude (May 24, 2011)

About ten hours ago, the whole packet.


----------



## Kowalski's Killer (Aug 23, 2013)

We had over two lbs of colossal shrimp leftover from our Christmas shrimp cocktail. Lat nigh at 3 AM I turned it into over three lbs of shrimp scampi. I've already had it for a late night snack, breakfast and lunch. Now I'm going to have some more for an early lunch.


----------



## dashing_man (Dec 3, 2014)

Mash potatoes Pakistani version with sausages 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrdiamond77 (Feb 14, 2015)

Toblerone chocolate and also opened a box of Celebrations chocolates.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Reduced sugar maple and brown sugar oatmeal. Happy to report it actually had flavor and didn't taste like paste.


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life (May 3, 2013)

I've currently got some chips and beef with gravy on and honestly, it's absolutely lovely!!


----------



## VampDude (May 24, 2011)

dashing_man said:


> Mash potatoes Pakistani version with sausages
> 
> 
> 
> ...







:lol


----------



## mrdiamond77 (Feb 14, 2015)

A packet of Roast Ox flavoured crisps and some salted peanuts and cashew nuts.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Chicken teryaki sub from subway


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

It was my brother's birthday today and he wanted pizza. So instead of Christmas leftovers, I had a slice of Hawaiian pizza and one slice of pepperoni and sausage pizza.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Some jellybeans, it was one of those packets with like 36 flavours :lol


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Weetabex


----------



## mrdiamond77 (Feb 14, 2015)

Toast with butter.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

apple cinnamon oatmeal and a small glass of orange juice.


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Sausages + chips. :nice


----------



## mrdiamond77 (Feb 14, 2015)

Turkey curry and chips with naan bread.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Spicy Jack Quesadilla and a chicken soft taco from Del Taco.


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

Home made organic chicken tenders and home made french fries. Sure it took a little longer than using prepackaged stuff but in my opinion tasted a lot better. Did not take the time to make my own sauce for the tenders.  Got lazy and used stuff from the bottle.


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Two scones and a banana. :thumbsup


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Some turkey, potatoes, and baked beans.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Chocolate Hob Nobs*


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Weetabex


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Microwavable Cheeseburger, Texas BBQ (sauce) pringles & a strawberry crumble yogurt. :yay


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Just had some chocolate cake.


----------



## mrdiamond77 (Feb 14, 2015)

Terry's Chocolate Orange.


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Vegetable Roll, tatties & beans! :faint:


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Very thankful for the McChicken my mother brought me for lunch.


----------



## Captain Edd (Dec 14, 2011)

I just had about three pounds of spinach, now I can't stand up because I'm about to explode

Drinking some tea now to calm my stomach down


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Dinner


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Chicken fillet burger & chip :mckinney


----------



## LizaG (Apr 17, 2016)

A Chicken Cup-a-soup thing. Tasted nice...very Chicken-y.


----------



## mrdiamond77 (Feb 14, 2015)

Cheddar and onion crisps and salted nuts and cashews.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Yoghurt.


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Green peas.


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Bowl of cereal and a yogurt. :meh


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

KFC.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Cheese & onion Taytos :yay


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)




----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Pepperoni & Sausage Pizza


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life (May 3, 2013)




----------



## Simpsons Modern Life (May 3, 2013)

zrc said:


>


Eating drinks, seen a couple of people doing that now, must be painful lol


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Simpsons Modern Life said:


> Eating drinks, seen a couple of people doing that now, must be painful lol


:lmao liquid lunch however I could make schnapps jelly. Dont wanna water down the scrummy alcohol haha. I'm constantly drunk Christmas eve to new year, many of my friends know its truly Christmas when the whisky comes out.


----------



## mrdiamond77 (Feb 14, 2015)

Roses chocolates


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

sausage and egg hot pocket


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Had a lovely Prawn Cocktail crisp sandwich bap for lunch. The GOAT! :thumbsup

And then I've just had steak & kidney pie, tatties and mushy peas for dinner. :Bayley


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Chicken goujons. Original & southern fried combo :done


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

Slice up some pepperoni and season with whatever you got. I used basil, black pepper, garlic powder, onion powder and chili flakes. Pop those motherfuckers in the oven for 20 minutes.

Get some flavored potato chips. I used Lays sour cream and sriracha (yeah, it's new).

Place the seasoned roni on the chips and top with shredded cheddar and buffalo hot sauce. Nuke the plate in the microwave for 30 seconds.

Enjoy, bitches! :maisie


----------



## mrdiamond77 (Feb 14, 2015)

Belgian Chocolate Biscuits Selection


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

ravioli


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

A chocolate and peanut bar.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

BBQ Pulled Pork and BBQ Beans


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

chili mac


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Corned beef bap & some club apple :thumbsup


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Just did a Tope Con Hilo to a plate of rice, beans, chicken and salad


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Burger & chips!


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Cowboy supper :mckinney


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

chili dogs


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Sweet & Sour Pork, Hong Kong style with Boiled Rice and Spring Rolls. :yum:


----------



## Samoandrop73 (Aug 4, 2013)

A couple of White Castle burgers & some ranch dipped hotwing Doritos.Washing it down with some Vodka & OJ


----------



## mrdiamond77 (Feb 14, 2015)

Christmas Stollen Cake and Chocolate Yule Log


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

An apple.


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Scrambled Eggs/Beans/Toast. :thumbsup


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

tomato soup. It's been several years since I had this and may be several more until I do so again. meh.


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Smoked cheese on wheaten bread, some Salt & Vinegar pringles & a Lemon Curd yogurt. :woo


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Chicken & Egg Fried Rice


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Chicken sandwich :thumbsup


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Happy new year asshats, cretins & the criminally beautiful. 

I shall be off shortly to get so wasted I wake up on March 15th. Before then I'm eating my bodyweight in chicken.


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Pastie & Chicken Goujons. They were :meh.


----------



## mrdiamond77 (Feb 14, 2015)

Steak, eggs and potatoes.


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Cereal bar & a banana.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

*A pizza.*


----------



## mrdiamond77 (Feb 14, 2015)

Roast lamb with vegetables and gravy


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Left over pizza


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Sunday dinner & a Reese's peanut butter snowman :mckinney


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Morning macaroni


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Sunday dinner. :thumbsup


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

chili mac


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Just did a Codebreaker to a grilled chicken wrap with onion rings and honey BBQ sauce.


----------



## southrnbygrace (Jun 14, 2014)

It is New Year's and I *am* southern, so I had turnip greens (the collards were all sold out), black eyed peas and cornbread.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Some Celebrations :nice


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Couple of Custard Doughnuts

:dance2


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

An apple.


----------



## mrdiamond77 (Feb 14, 2015)

Steak and ale pies, peas, chips and HP brown sauce.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

blueberry muffin circa 2016 :CENA


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

egg whites with turkey links


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Steak, Mashed Potatoes and Fried Onions. :woo


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Sausages + chips w/ some peas and coleslaw. :thumbsup


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

BBQ NACHOS

How to make:

Get any kind of nacho chips and dump on a plate. The saltier the better, but you could die from heart disease. :maisie

Place banana peppers and jalapenos on chips. The spicier the better, but you may get the shits. We'll worry about that tomorrow! :maisie

Sauce the plate with hot sauce and salsa.

A whole lot of shredded cheddar.

Now, after the cheese, you wanna drizzle some BBQ sauce. This is the special secret item. Without this, you're just gonna have regular jabroni nachos.

Nuke plate in microwave for 30 seconds. Turn plate 180 degrees and nuke again for 30 more seconds. 

Sprinkle some sour cream on that bitch. It should be ready to eat now.

Pour some guava juice for added effect.

ENJOY YOU DIRTY MOTHERFUCKERS! :dance


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Bacon :yum:


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Fried chicken, mashed potatoes, and corn


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Quiche and chips, then a really nice ice-cream with a chocolate shell on it.


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Beans on Toast, a banana & a strawberry yogurt.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Beef Stroganoff


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

Pot Roast 



Spoiler: pics


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Vegetable Roll sandwich and some vanilla ice cream. :thumbsup


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

after my doctor's appointment.


----------



## LizaG (Apr 17, 2016)

Packet of crisps and a chocolate bar for breakfast, the ultimate breakfast on the go!


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Some little chocolates from one of those selection box type things


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Ice cream & jelly :mckinney


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

baked chicken, baked beans, and macaroni.


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

A microwaveable cheeseburger w/ bacon, some pringles & a yogurt. :Bayley


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Steak Quesadillas


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

egg rolls with sweet and sour sauce.


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Fish & chips washed down with some Brown Lemonade. :yay


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Chicken fillet burger & chip :yay


----------



## mrdiamond77 (Feb 14, 2015)

Gammon, eggs and chips with a glass of Pepsi.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Chicken Teryaki from subway


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Sausages, mashed potatoes and peas.


----------



## kimino (Mar 16, 2012)

Someone put in my snack (duritos) like 10ml of mad dog sauce, damn it 6 million scovilles, all my existence is pain right now


----------



## Martins (May 4, 2011)

Some fuckin' good cornbread :vince5


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Half a tin of Rice, some grapes and some Maltesers. :thumbsup


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

sweet and sour pork, chicken chow mein and chicken fried rice.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Cajun Pasta Bake


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Diced chicken & gravy chip :mckinney


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Steak pie.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Mixed chicken combo :nice


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

dos burritos de desayuno con salsa picante


----------



## mrdiamond77 (Feb 14, 2015)

Lamb Shank with Potatoes, Vegetables and Gravy


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Just did The Accolade to a couple of hot dogs


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Some salt and vinegar chips. They weren't vinegary enough for me though LOL.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

McCoys flame grilled steak crisps & a lion bar :mckinney


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

beef stroganoff and peas


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Smothered Steak Burritos w/ Fresh Homemade Pico and Guacamole :homer


----------



## VampDude (May 24, 2011)

One of these shitty things, which claims to resemble a cheeseburger... But resembles closer to a piece of shit, it doesn't even taste like a cheeseburger.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

blueberry muffin


----------



## I AM Glacier (Sep 7, 2014)

Eggs and grits


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Burger & chips. :thumbsup


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Fish & chip :thumbsup


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

shells and white cheddar with peas.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Chocolate topped rice crispy bar


----------



## VampDude (May 24, 2011)

These, because they're cool...


----------



## mrdiamond77 (Feb 14, 2015)

Beef Stew


----------



## LizaG (Apr 17, 2016)

Quorn, Spinach, Peppers and Tomato Sauce.


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

Asparagus pasta salad kada


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

fish and chips


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

Seasoned pasta
Chicken pot pie
Garlic bread
Beet juice

:dance


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Potato salad, ham, green salad, French bread.


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Weetabex.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Ham bap & a packet of skips :nice


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Some chocolate buttons & some Prawn Cocktail pringles. :thumbsup


----------



## VampDude (May 24, 2011)

My last two Hostess Baseball Cupcakes...


----------



## mrdiamond77 (Feb 14, 2015)

Crumpets toasted with butter


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Pastie & Chicken Goujons.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

fish and chips


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Chicken fillet burger & chip with some club orange :mckinney



Punkamaniac said:


> Some chocolate buttons & some *Prawn Cocktail pringles*. :thumbsup


:mark:


----------



## mrdiamond77 (Feb 14, 2015)

Indian takeaway. It was my 40th birthday this week so I got treated and did not have to pay. Chicken Kohlapuri, chips, naan bread and popadoms.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

And of course the picture is linked to some article talking about how much sugar is in it?










YOU THINK I GIVE A FUCK MOTHERFUCKERS? I'LL EAT MY MOTHERFUCKING MARS ICE CREAM BAR AND ENJOY 'DAT SUGAR


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Just did a running power bomb to a sushi plate


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Just had a bacon & egg sammitch. :mark:


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Sunday Roast :yay


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Grande Sausage Burrito from Jack in the Box.


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Sunday dinner & some cake for dessert. :becky


----------



## mrdiamond77 (Feb 14, 2015)

Christmas Pudding & Custard. 1 week too late I know.


----------



## mrdiamond77 (Feb 14, 2015)

Toblerone chocolate.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Benihana's Shrimp & Chicken


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Fried soda bread & beans.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Chicken sandwich :nice


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Prawn Cocktail crisp bap & a peach melba yogurt. :mark:


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Grilled Steak, Chicken & Shrimp Burrito


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Potato Chowder Soup


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Chips, Mushy Peas and a LARGE Sausage ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡° )

From the Local Chip shop obviously. It was fucking good


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Roast beef & potatoes with a ton of gravy :mckinney


----------



## mrdiamond77 (Feb 14, 2015)

Roast dinner. Five bird roast, vegetables, potatoes and gravy.


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Sausages & chips w/ some coleslaw and peas. :yay


----------



## mrdiamond77 (Feb 14, 2015)

A packet of Quavers crisps.


----------



## Machismo88 (Jul 12, 2016)

Raisin Bread & currently sipping on my morning hit of caffeine, that extra shot


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

Onion and cheese pizza (homemade) :lenny


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

more Potato Chowder.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Chicken fillet burger & chip & a coke :yay


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Lasagna


----------



## krtgolfing (Nov 2, 2015)

Chicken ceasar wrap.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)




----------



## mrdiamond77 (Feb 14, 2015)

Bacon, sausage, egg, black pudding, tomatoes and hash browns.


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Vegetable Roll sandwich.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

lasagna with peas and garlic bread.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Bacon & cheese toastie :mckinney


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Cheese Burger and Onion Rings


----------



## VitoCorleoneX (Jun 27, 2016)

pussy


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Steak & Kidney Pie.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Vietnamese Pork Egg Rolls :book


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Bacon :woo


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Salisbury Steak tv dinner


----------



## biscotti (Dec 12, 2004)

Muuuuuuueeeeessssslllllleeeehhhhh


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Sausage Sandwich aka a Kelly Kelly


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Toast with honey :bjpenn


----------



## Captain Edd (Dec 14, 2011)

Cornflakes without sugar

Tastes like feet tbh :mj2


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Tuna sandwich & some Prawn Cocktail crisps. :woo


----------



## Martins (May 4, 2011)

Some bread with cheese and paio, couple cookies, glass of milk and an apple. Certainly a better breakfast than I'm used to, which consists of a cigarette and the occasional coffe with milk


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Salisbury Steak and Mashed Potatoes


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Chicken strips in gravy :thumbsup


----------



## mrdiamond77 (Feb 14, 2015)

Southern Fried Chicken, peas and chips.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Turkey Kiev's and an ice cold Pepsi Max (my fridge has decided to freeze everything lol)


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Some mac and cheese, then some cookies.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Prime Rib Sandwich and Fries


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Cheese & onion crisp sandwich :thumbsup


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

_Southern Fried Chicken Bites_

:homer


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Big ass beef burrito with sour cream and hot sauce.


----------



## I AM Glacier (Sep 7, 2014)

Bacon, egg and cheese biscuit from Bojangles.


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Lasagne & chips with Sticky Toffee pudding for dessert. :becky


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Ulster fry :yay :yay :yay


----------



## mrdiamond77 (Feb 14, 2015)

Lamb shank, potatoes, vegetables and gravy.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Chicken teryaki from Subway


----------



## mrdiamond77 (Feb 14, 2015)

Cheddar and Onion crisps and salted nuts and cashews.


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

XXXTRA SPICY CHILI CHICKEN ITS MY BURFDAY!!! :maisie


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Snyder's Sweet & Salty Pretzel Pieces

So. Addictive.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

@AryaDark @A-C-P @Pratchett

Just got to my folks' place about forty-five minutes ago from a blacksmithing session in the East Bay.

My salmon specialty is caking chipotle powder with black pepper into salmon filets and grilling them, served with lime wedges and spaghetti carbonara. Wanted to try something different from that or the pan-fried salmon I've gone to as an alternative before. For dinner I whipped up filets of salmon, poached in a white wine-butter-lemon juice sauce I concocted, making razor-thin slices of lemon to cook atop the salmon filets which were served on a bed of fresh steamed and baked asparagus, served with razor-thin slices of scalloped potatoes that I had baking. I had created 45 tortellini shells encasing lean ground beef and pork the last time I was over, keeping them refrigerated. Cooked these in boiling water while throwing together an Alfredo sauce, tossing these with Parmesan cheese, bits of parsley and butter. 

My mom was pleased, and so was I. osey2 ence :bum Even Papa Drow threw in a compliment over the dish. :chefcurry


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Couple of toffee doughnuts


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Beans on Toast w/ cheese and a Blueberry yogurt. :thumbsup


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

chicken fettuccine alfredo with peas.


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Cheesy Coleslaw Chip. :becky


----------



## Global News (Jan 14, 2017)

<3 hahaha I just love Butter


----------



## mrdiamond77 (Feb 14, 2015)

Chicken Balti Curry, Chips and naan bread.


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

_Grilled Steak Salad_ :tucky


----------



## Jam (Nov 6, 2015)

Chicken Parmesan with linguine


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Just did a Blockbuster to some mozzarella sticks.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

chili dogs while watching the NFL.


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

mustard quesadillas while watching the NFL.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Fruit Salad


----------



## mrdiamond77 (Feb 14, 2015)

Danish Butter Cookies.


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Ulster f'ing fry! :yay


----------



## Piers (Sep 1, 2015)

Breakfast (Chocolate Cereals, Cheese Toast, Orange Juice, Coffee)


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Mexican Pizza


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

My own body weight in chicken dippers and French fries


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Banana bap and some Prawn Cocktail pringles. :thumbsup


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

_Custard Doughnut_


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Sunday Roast & some of these







:nice


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

CJ said:


> Sunday Roast & some of these
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've liked the post, but

:canunot


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Brock said:


> I've liked the post, but
> 
> :canunot


You don't like chocolate? :confused


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

CJ said:


> You don't like chocolate? :confused


:lmao

Didn't see the chocolate part

:doh

I retract my comment.


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Sunday Dinner w/ some Apple Crumble for dessert. :woo



CJ said:


> Sunday Roast & some of these
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Milk Chocolate Sprouts actually sounds disgusting. :fuck


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Punkamaniac said:


> Milk Chocolate Sprouts actually sounds disgusting. :fuck


It's a chocolate ball in foil :lol They're dead on :thumbsup


----------



## mrdiamond77 (Feb 14, 2015)

Apple Crumble and Custard


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

two chicken soft tacos from Del Taco.


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life (May 3, 2013)

Just had a lovely fried egg sandwich, of course with the runny yolk too, I usually have ketchup on my fried egg sandwiches but I had it with brown sauce tonight ... cause I'm gangsta like that!!


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Toasted Wheaten bread and a banana. :thumbsup


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

blueberry oatmeal


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

A microwavable cheeseburger w/ bacon & a packet of Cheese & Onion crisps. :beckyhi


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Pizza and Wing Buffet


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Some fish bites with curry sauce :bjpenn


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Sausages and chips w/ peas, vanilla ice cream for dessert & a Mars bar.


----------



## mrdiamond77 (Feb 14, 2015)

Roast Beef, Yorkshire Pudding, Potatoes, Vegetables and gravy


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Pork sandwich & a freddo :mckinney


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

A burger with egg, bacon and cheese.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

A burrito and a quesadilla.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Chili Verde Pork, Mexican Rice, and Black Beans


----------



## mrdiamond77 (Feb 14, 2015)

Bacon, sausages, mushrooms, black pudding, baked beans, eggs and tomato ketchup.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Ulster fry :yay


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Chicken fillet goujons and chunky chips w/ chocolate fudge cake for afters. :woo


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

lasagna and peas


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

_Pea Salad w/Steak and sliced up boiled Eggs_ kada


----------



## SWITCHBLADE (Mar 16, 2014)

Spaghetti with French bread.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Cookies and cream Pocky :woo

I get a monthly snack subscription box, so that's why I always post odd foreign things in here :lol


----------



## KPnDC (Mar 6, 2007)

Egg, spinach and vegetarian sausage wrap on a wheat tortilla w/ a dijon mustard sauce. Insanely good.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Weetabex


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

pancakes


----------



## DELETE (Aug 23, 2016)

oatmeal


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Burger & chips.


----------



## mrdiamond77 (Feb 14, 2015)

Lamb chops, peas, potatoes and HP Brown sauce.


----------



## DELETE (Aug 23, 2016)

hot dog and rice. Yes that is a weird combination but fuck it.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Chicken fillet burger & chip :mckinney


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

McDonalds chicken nugget combo, then an apple pie.

It's pouring down with rain today (supposed to be summer lol), but I had a craving for McD's so I braved the weather to go and get it :lol Totally worth it.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Spaghetti


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Ulster Fry. :thumbsup


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Sriracha Peas, chili and garlic flavour.

I wasn't expecting these to be nice, but DAMN they're good :yum:


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Prawn cocktail crisp sandwich :yay


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

chicken noodle soup


----------



## DELETE (Aug 23, 2016)

oatmeal (again)


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Mince. :meh


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

Pasta salad
Personal pizza x2


----------



## mrdiamond77 (Feb 14, 2015)

Southern Fried Chicken, Peas and Chips with tomato ketchup.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Vegetable roll, potatoes & brown lemonade :becky2


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Tuna sandwich


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

Rewarding myself for not getting fired this week.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Kandy care medical cannabis cotton candy.


----------



## SWITCHBLADE (Mar 16, 2014)

Taco salad. Pretty bomb. :agree:


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Fish and chips :yum:


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

ITS TIME FOR NACHOS! :tommy


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Coco Pops and a pineapple smoothie


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

@AryaDark @A-C-P @Pratchett

With a friend tonight, in-between speaking of great film noirs of Hollywood and particularly enriching genres and directors of staples of those genres of cinema, we each devoured a "King Henry VIII Cut" of Prime Rib Cut, a crisp salad bowl prepared at the table, mashed potatoes and gravy, Yorkshire Pudding, creamed spinach and a dessert of an "Apple Pocket," a pentagon-shaped pastry made right after you order it, stuffed with diced apple and cinnamon and brown sugar crowned with one generous scoop of vanilla ice cream. 

Treadmill time! :aryha


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

more tuna.


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Burger and chips, washed down with some Brown Lemonade. :thumbsup


----------



## DELETE (Aug 23, 2016)

grilled cheese sandwich


----------



## SWITCHBLADE (Mar 16, 2014)

Cocoa Pebbles.


----------



## mrdiamond77 (Feb 14, 2015)

Steak, eggs and potatoes.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Cowboy supper :thumbsup


----------



## DELETE (Aug 23, 2016)

wawa pepporoni hoagie


----------



## Martins (May 4, 2011)

CJ said:


> Cowboy supper :thumbsup


What exactly does this consist of, CJ? :hmm:



Oh, and a fuckin' GIZZARDS SANDWICH :bosstrips


----------



## SWITCHBLADE (Mar 16, 2014)

Two plain hamburgers. Nothing too special at all but ayyyy


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

Martins said:


> What exactly does this consist of, CJ? :hmm:


sausage, potato, beans


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

^ I had two of those things for dinner myself :lol

I had chips, beans, and also eggs and bacon


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Corned beef bap :nice



Martins said:


> What exactly does this consist of, CJ? :hmm:


Sausages, chips & beans :thumbsup


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

White chocchip pancakes and a banana. :Bayley


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

chili dog


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Chicken fillet burger & chip :mckinney


----------



## mrdiamond77 (Feb 14, 2015)

Chicken Balti curry with chips and naan bread.


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life (May 3, 2013)

Sausage and chips right now with Brown sauce and it's lovely, no beans though, although I do like some beans too.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Heavenly baked brownie.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

A meat pie.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

beef tri tip, Brussels Sprouts, macaroni, and baked potato.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Just had a Mars bar.


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

Turkey slices with gravy
Traditional stuffing
Green beans
Mashed potato
Cranberry sauce
Guava juice

kada


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Ulster Fry! :yay


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Banana and Corned Beef sandwich, a banana and some Haribo. :thumbsup


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Grits, scrambled eggs and sausage.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Sausage, chips & beans


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Sunday dinner. :becky


----------



## mrdiamond77 (Feb 14, 2015)

Galaxy Chocolate.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

maple and brown sugar oatmeal


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

Ramen!

...And my ramen I took some instant ramen and jazzed it up; added some leftover pork, scallions, shallots, and mushroom and stir fried it. Was a great lunch!


----------



## mrdiamond77 (Feb 14, 2015)

Sausage Rolls with tomato ketchup.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Sunday Roast :mckinney


----------



## Machismo88 (Jul 12, 2016)

Chicken & Mushroom pie downed with some coconut water :bosstrips


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

@AryaDark 

Made some cream of mushroom soup for my folks and I at their place, and had a bowl of that for lunch. 

For dinner momentarily, eggplant parmesan with some meat sauce and garlic bread. osey2 ence :chefcurry


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Fried pancakes w/ beans & a banana. :beckyhi


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Pizza and Wing Buffet wens3


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

blueberry waffles


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Lion bar & some wotsits :thumbsup


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Sausage bap and some vanilla ice cream.


----------



## mrdiamond77 (Feb 14, 2015)

Steak, eggs and potatoes.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Just did a Midnight Hour to a Twix bar


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Dad bought me a couple of chili dogs from Sonic after I did his taxes.


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Bowl of cornflakes and some grapes. :thumbsup


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Jumbo sausage roll smothered in red sauce :done


----------



## mrdiamond77 (Feb 14, 2015)

Turkey, vegetables, potatoes and gravy.


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Just had a bowl of Soup.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Chicken Teryaki Sub from Subway


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Weetabex & two toasted pancakes. :becky


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Big Mac


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Beans on Toast & a Wispa gold. :Bayley


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Ham bap & some KitKat bites :mckinney


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

apple cinnamon oatmeal


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

A hot dog. Been a long ass time since I've eaten one


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Vegetable Roll, chips, coleslaw and some beans. :beckyhi

Now I'm having some Chocolate Coins for dessert.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Meat Lovers Pizza


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Just did a Pepsi Plunge to some chicken tenders


----------



## mrdiamond77 (Feb 14, 2015)

Lamb chops, peas, potatoes and HP Brown sauce.


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Cornflakes, a scone & some raisins. :meh


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Grilled chicken sandwich :mckinney


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

meatloaf with mashed potatoes and gravy


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Teriyaki Chicken & Sesame Ginger Coleslaw


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Went food shopping yesterday so ended up with turkey Kiev's again. Think I'm actually addicted to them tbh.


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Pie tatties and mushy peas. :yay


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Pecan Swirls


----------



## mrdiamond77 (Feb 14, 2015)

Turkey Curry, chips and Naan Bread.


----------



## scotchmist30 (Jan 22, 2017)

Pesto chicken with new potatoes


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Bacon & fried potatoes :done


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Chicken curry in a can from Aldi. Had the hot one because the mild one has gone real watery recently.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

big bowl of macaroni and cheese.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Look, I don't give a fuck what you motherfuckers say, these little bastards are nice for £1. You can't go wrong. Slap a bit of that Rustlers sauce on it


I might die after eating whatever shit's in it, but it's okay :kappa


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Waffles


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Corned beef bap :mckinney


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Roast Beef, Mashed Potatoes & Gravy, and Green Beans


----------



## Ronzilla (Feb 25, 2016)

A generously smoked piece of organic chicken breast seasoned a la Italiano with a deep musk of a woody flavor, sliced prosperously over a well alfredo drenched home made fettuccine, tangled with perfectly cut mushroom caps. Sided with a fresh baked loaf of bread, parmesan, oils, and other necessities.

2 thumbs up


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

peaches n cream oatmeal


----------



## penfolder (Oct 1, 2006)

Egg & black pudding roll


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Burger & chips.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Homemade chicken pie


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Chicken fillet burger & a curry chip :yay


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

Egg and cheese on toast
Chocolate milk


----------



## mrdiamond77 (Feb 14, 2015)

Bacon, sausage, mushrooms, black pudding, hash browns, baked beans with tomato ketchup.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Fish finger sandwiches but picked up the wrong type so they taste like shite


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Spaghetti and meatballs


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

*+*










Can you tell I'm British yet?


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

blueberry muffin


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Dairylea Lunchable, a banana and a Lemon Curd yogurt. :nice


----------



## Ronzilla (Feb 25, 2016)

A delicately layered stack of dough, shaped and formed to perfection creating a marvel called the croissant. Baked to excellence, thus making all other fashions of dough become a deletion.:evilmatt


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Ulster Fry! :yay


----------



## mrdiamond77 (Feb 14, 2015)

Chinese Takeaway.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

So much leftover spaghetti, that it's for breakfast, lunch, and dinner.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Strawberry milkshake from Sonic. ?


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life (May 3, 2013)

Smoky Bacon ones.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Neapolitan ice-cream!


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Just been to the shop to get snacks for the Rumble tonight. It's the only one besides Mania, I'll actually bother staying up for. Got myself some Doritos and Dip and Biscuits, but let's be honest here guys. By the time it gets to Midnight those snacks are going to have mysteriously disappeared some how.

No idea who would eat them.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Bowl of Rice Snaps. 

I to got munchies for tonight, a bag of chicken dippers, a pepperoni pizza, chicken wings, garlic bread and a couple rustlers burgers.


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Sausage Rolls smothered in brown sauce & a Lamington. :thumbsup


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Chicken quesdilla and French fries from apple bees.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Sunday dinner. Chicken wrapped in bacon :nice


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Sunday dinner with some apple crumble for afters. :nice


----------



## mrdiamond77 (Feb 14, 2015)

Cherry Pie with Custard.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

chili dog and some french fries.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Happy seed chocolate dankie.


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Fried pancakes & beans. :becky


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Cheeseburger, peach melba yogurt and a banana. :thumbsup


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Pancakes and Scrambled Eggs


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Pizza Buffet


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

apple cinnamon oatmeal


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Open steak sandwich :mckinney


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Sausages/chips/peas. :beckyhi


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Mother made me a cheeseburger.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Sweet and sour beef with rice.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Sausage bap & some wine gums :nice


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Double Cheeseburger & Fries


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

blueberry muffin and toast.


----------



## DELETE (Aug 23, 2016)

SHIVVY POO II: ELECTRIC BOOGALOO said:


> blueberry muffin and toast.


that is a ton of bread lol.


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Mince & an Empire biscuit. :meh


----------



## FasihFranck (Jan 26, 2017)

Brownie


----------



## Yolpeni (Sep 13, 2016)

BBQ Chicken Pizza


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

1/2 pound burger with cheeeeese


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

chicken alfredo.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Bacon :thumbsup


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Chicken Teryaki sub from Subway


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

strawberry milkshake.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Neapolitan icecream... out of the tub.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

scrambled eggs and sausage


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Chorizo & Mexican Rice


----------



## krtgolfing (Nov 2, 2015)

Spaghetti with garlic bread.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Scampi & Chips.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Chicken strips in gravy :mckinney


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Fish 'n chips. :nice


----------



## mrdiamond77 (Feb 14, 2015)

Five bird roast, vegetables, potatoes and gravy.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Sour Patch Kids


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

A couple of $.50 corn dogs on special today from Sonic.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

McDonalds. I shouldn't be eating it really but I'm having a bad day, so meh.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

banana nut muffin


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Cheese and bacon sandwich


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Bacon & cheese wheels :flairdance


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Broiled Chili Lime Chicken Breast and Mexican Rice


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Some icy poles.


----------



## mrdiamond77 (Feb 14, 2015)

Lamb Chops, baked beans, chips and tomato ketchup.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Sour patch kids blue rasberry


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Ultimate Cheeseburger and curly fries


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Chicken goujons & a curry chip :yay


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Rigatoni


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Egg Mayonnaise sammitch, some Jaffa Cakes & a packet of spicy Mix-Ups. :sodone


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Just did a powerbomb to a glass of chocolate milk


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Your guys farts must fucking reek!

Cheetos And a banana sandwich.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Just had some more icy poles.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

fried egg and cheese sandwich


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Chicken Stir-Fry


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Grilled chicken sandwich & some more bacon & cheese wheels :done


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Burger & chips. Quite predictable for a Friday! :meh


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Just did The Last Ride to some chicken tenders and chips


----------



## Dibil13 (Apr 29, 2016)

Chips and fried rice with curry. This is why I love fridays:aj


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

sweet and sour pork and pork fried rice and this hot as fuck seed pod thingy.


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

Mixed Asparagus, Mushroom Chicken Spinach Salad w/Bacon :tucky


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Fish sandwich


----------



## mrdiamond77 (Feb 14, 2015)

BBQ Pringles and salted cashew nuts.


----------



## I AM Glacier (Sep 7, 2014)

Steak and fries


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

tamales.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Overnight grilled cheese.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Fish and chips for dinner. I'm full.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Toasted soda & strawberry Yazoo :mckinney


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Raising oatmeal


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Dairylea Lunchable, some Eclairs and a banana. :thumbsup


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

2 packets of apple cinnamon oatmeal.


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

McDonalds, yes, I'm well aware I'm being judged. :lmao


----------



## mrdiamond77 (Feb 14, 2015)

Chicken Curry, chips and naan bread. My usual Saturday meal.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Cinnamon Raisin bagel


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Fish & chips :yay


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Croissants.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

I was fortunate enough to have my sister unexpectedly drop by, bearing some excellent chicken quesadillas. Muy bien! :sodone


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Ulster Fry! :yay :sodone


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Cinnamon & Spice oatmeal


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Sunday dinner w/ some Toffee Cheesecake for dessert, washed down with some Brown Lemonade. :thumbsup


----------



## mrdiamond77 (Feb 14, 2015)

Apple Pie and Custard.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Eggplant & Ricotta Ravioli w/ Mozarella cream sauce & Garlic Shrimp *


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Pizza got here early and it royally sucked. Should have stuck to the hot wing, chips, and dip.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Sunday Roast (Roast beef, potatoes, roast potatoes, yorkshire puddings & a ton of gravy) :mckinney

Also had some rice pudding :thumbsup


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

SUPERBOWL HOMEMADE PIZZA (none of that retail garbage)
BEER
KUSH

:tommy


----------



## FasihFranck (Jan 26, 2017)

Mandi


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

chips, salsa, bean dip. Way better than that godawful pizza.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Pizza & Wing Buffet wens3


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Just did a Muscle Buster to a banana muffin


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

Chocolate pretzels, and some almonds. Breakfast of Participants.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Fish bites :nice


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Honey Nut Cheerios and Orange Juice.


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

_Chicken Katsu & barbecued steak, Egg salad from an Super Bowl party._ kada


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Sausages + chips w/ some ice cream for dessert. :becky


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Just did a Spinebuster to a grilled chicken wrap.


----------



## mrdiamond77 (Feb 14, 2015)

Roast chicken, potatoes, vegetables and gravy.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Sausages & potatoes, plus more rice pudding :done


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

fish sticks and tater tots


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Bdubs boneless medium sauce with fries and queso wens3


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

A nectarine and some rice crackers.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Just did Hell’s Gate to a 12" chicken sandwich


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

piece of strawberry cheesecake


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Some Lemon Fish and Rice.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Spanish rice with corn and ground beef mixed into it, topped with copious amounts of hot sauce.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Sauteed Chicken Breast and Cucumber/Tomato Salad


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Mince. :meh


----------



## mrdiamond77 (Feb 14, 2015)

Bacon. sausage, black pudding and tomatoes.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Vegetable roll with fried potatoes :mckinney


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

After a long weekend of burying rubbish, I was famished. Fortunately a double cheeseburger, a McChicken, and an ice cold Large Coke really hit the spot. McDonald's, the lunch of Winners. :trump3


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

cheddar quesadilla


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Just did a Rock Bottom to a cinnamon roll.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Chicken and veggies for dinner.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Apple Jacks


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Sweet Chilli wrap & a packet of Salt & Vinegar Tayto's. :thumbsup


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Vegetable Roll, tatties & Spaghetti. :becky


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Chicken & cheese bap & some Minstrels :nice Going out for some fish in a bit :mckinney



Punkamaniac said:


> Sweet Chilli wrap & a packet of Salt & Vinegar *Tayto's*. :thumbsup





Punkamaniac said:


> *Vegetable Roll*, tatties & Spaghetti. :becky


Wish I had a bag of Vegetable Roll Tayto's right now :sadpanda


----------



## VampDude (May 24, 2011)

Five Twinkies and a packet of Rib 'n' Saucy Nik Naks.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Tuna Noodle Casserole


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

CJ said:


> Wish I had a bag of Vegetable Roll Tayto's right now :sadpanda


Do they still do them or they finished now?


----------



## mrdiamond77 (Feb 14, 2015)

Steak, eggs and potatoes.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Fish & chip :thumbsup



Punkamaniac said:


> Do they still do them or they finished now?


Haven't seen them about in awhile


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Egg sandwiches and a custard pie.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

fish and chips, then some of my Dad's birthday cake later on.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

McCoy's cheddar & onion flavor crisps :nice


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

maple and brown sugar oatmeal


----------



## dashing_man (Dec 3, 2014)

:yum:

:lol @ Launch meal


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Sloppy Joses (Sloppy Joes made with Chorizo)


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

A-C-P said:


> Sloppy Joses (Sloppy Joes made with Chorizo)


Chorizo! My sister's ex was a chef who used to make the most amazing chorizo meals. :banderas Oh yeah, I had leftover fish sans chips for a snack.


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Microwavable Pizza & some Garlic bread. :becky


----------



## mrdiamond77 (Feb 14, 2015)

Southern Fried Chicken, chips and tomato ketchup.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Piece of my Dad's birthday cake.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Potato fritters and chips.


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Beans on Toast and a banana. :thumbsup


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Twizzlers


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

blueberry muffin


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Chicken Tacos


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Some Jaffa Cakes and a packet of Pickled Onion Tayto's. :nice


----------



## Jam (Nov 6, 2015)

Ordering Chinese when it opens later

Yeung Chow Fried Rice, chicken balls with hoisin sauce, maybe I'll throw in some BBQ spare ribs


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Chicken fillet burger & chip :thumbsup


----------



## The Bliss Blower (Aug 30, 2016)

a Ham,Cheese,and Pickle Sandwich


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

pollo asada chicken burrito.


----------



## Jam (Nov 6, 2015)

I got those ribs


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Waffles


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Shrimp Noodle Bowl


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

_Green tea ice cream _ :mckinney :krillin3


----------



## Jam (Nov 6, 2015)

Prawn Toast


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

A bag of vegetables containing corn, peas, and very mushy carrots.
A can of cannelini beans.
Salsa.
Black coffee.

It was terrible, but it's cold and I'm weary of the day.


----------



## mrdiamond77 (Feb 14, 2015)

Tartan shortbread and milk chocolate digestive biscuits.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

KFC with coleslaw, mashed potatoes and gravy.


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Weetabex. :beckyhi


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Prawn Cocktail (the GOAT) crisp bap, an apple crumble yogurt & a banana. :sodone


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Cheese & onion crisp sandwich & some foxes biscuits :mckinney


----------



## Jam (Nov 6, 2015)

Smokey Bacon sandwich with cheeeeeese


----------



## mrdiamond77 (Feb 14, 2015)

Crumpets toasted with butter.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

blueberry muffin


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Fish,grits and biscuit


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Ulster Fry! :yay


----------



## Jam (Nov 6, 2015)

Lining my stomach for tonight with a carbonara!


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Had leftover KFC,but would have preferred :


----------



## mrdiamond77 (Feb 14, 2015)

Chicken Curry, chips and naan bread.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

M&Ms


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

Just got home and i'm drunk eating leftover pizza, bless up.


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Bowl of Frosted Wheats and some toasted Veda bread. :nice


----------



## Jam (Nov 6, 2015)

Greasy pig BBQ bacon burger & a lucozade orange to cure the hangover


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Sausage Rolls smothered in brown sauce and a packet of Beef Space Raiders. :thumbsup


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

chili dog


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Chicken dippers

Sent from my 4009X using Tapatalk


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Sunday dinner w/ some strawberry Cheesecake for afters. :becky


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

denver omelet


----------



## mrdiamond77 (Feb 14, 2015)

Christmas pudding and custard. Two months late I know but there is still some food that we bought for Christmas that we have not eaten yet.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Broasted chicken, right now.

Fuck KFC and their delicious skin, this is what you get when you want chicken. Nothing beats broasted. The juiciness in this meat...I can't even.


----------



## SonOfAnarchy91 (Jan 4, 2015)

Bacon Omelette


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Toast with honey & some weird cheddar biscuit thing :goaway


----------



## Jam (Nov 6, 2015)

Carbonara pizza, yes a carbonara pizza...


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

chili mac.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

@AryaDark @A-C-P @Pratchett

Spaghetti and meatballs! :woo :woo :woo

Made dinner for my folks, my friends and I...

Meatballs were comprised of

4 large onions, diced
2 heads of garlic
5 tablespoons extra virgin olive oil
100 grams of fresh parsley
10 stewed and seasoned tomatoes, chopped up
12 slices fresh white (buttermilk) bread
1.5 cups fresh whole milk
2 large eggs
3 tablespoons fresh basil
3 tablespoons freshly grated parmesan cheese
2.5 pounds fresh ground beef
2.5 pounds fresh ground pork
salt
pepper

Pasta consisted of 

2 pounds spaghetti noodles
300 grams fresh mozzarella cheese
a pinch of salt
a pinch of Italian seasoning 
4 ounces of butter to place on pasta as it leaves strainer following cooking

It was, uh... It was... Okay, no false humility, it was really good. osey2 ence :bum :chefcurry Back to the treadmill!


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Toasted soda (Y)


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Mini Oreos and jalapeno Cheetos.


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Beans on Toast. :thumbsup


----------



## SonOfAnarchy91 (Jan 4, 2015)

Curry Noodles!


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Pizza Buffet


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

At the risk of soundind repetitive, I had a blueberry muffin.


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Soup :meh but I also had some mini Cheddars. :yay


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Steak & potatoes :yay



Punkamaniac said:


> Soup :meh but I also had some *mini Cheddars*. :yay


Had one of those the other day, not a fan :meh


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Some macaroni and cheese while I monitor river levels due to the Oroville Dam situation.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

HIFI white chocolate bar with 200 MG of THC makes you feel sooooooo good. I love to eat some before I watch WWE makes it more better LOL.


----------



## Samoandrop73 (Aug 4, 2013)

French bread pizza & a mexican grilled cheese!


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

cĥimichanga


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Pancakes (not fried, nor toasted) and some fruit. :becky


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Weetabex


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Lasagna


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Frosted Flakes


----------



## Martins (May 4, 2011)

Turkey breast with bell peppers and mushrooms.

And a nice tough fuckin' apple :jr hate those soft, gummy-like apples.


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Sausages + a cheesy chip. :becky


----------



## mrdiamond77 (Feb 14, 2015)

Roast Lamb, Vegetables, potatoes, gravy and mint sauce.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

and some peas.


----------



## mrdiamond77 (Feb 14, 2015)

Jam and Cream Scone, Jam tart, a chocolate chip cookie and a can of Coca-Cola.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

7oz beef burger & chip, plus some semolina :sodone


----------



## SonOfAnarchy91 (Jan 4, 2015)

Chicken Pie, Mixed Veg and Skinned Potatos


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Spaghetti.


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

Chicken tikka jalfrezi with rice chips and naan bread 

:drose


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Sour patch kids tropical


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

PaigeLover said:


> Sour patch kids tropical


I know a place where they sell those as Infused Edibles but they call them Pucker People and they have 150MG of THC. >


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Mac and cheese, then a berry flavoured ice cream thing.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

hot dog and potato salad


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Italian Sausage w/ Peppers & Onions


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

BIG BAG OF CHIPS & GRAVY

:nice


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

scrambled eggs and sausage


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Slider & a packet of Skips :mckinney


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Veggie Roll, tatties and beans. :sodone


----------



## SonOfAnarchy91 (Jan 4, 2015)

Lasagna, Garlic Bread & Chips


----------



## mrdiamond77 (Feb 14, 2015)

Steak, eggs and potatoes.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Fish & chip :thumbsup


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

chili


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Businesses are open again post evacuation, so my sister just brought me a Butterfinger Blast from Sonic. :sodone.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Some gummy candy from South Korea. They're worms, and when I looked up what they were called, it told me there was a bunch of little worms, and one big king worm, who is the biggest in the packet :lol I ate the king worm first, cos I didn't know they weren't all that size LOL.

I love snack subscription boxes with stuff from all over the world! Though I'm surprised I haven't run into anything from my own country yet haha.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I just had an excellent dinner - fried eggs, bacon, rosemary potatoes and corn fritters. It was sooooo good.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Prawn cocktail crisp sandwich :yay


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Steak pie

Sent from my 4009X using Tapatalk


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Huevos Rancheros w/ homemade fresh pico :homer


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

fried egg and cheese sandwich and a hash brown.


----------



## DELETE (Aug 23, 2016)

leftover spaghetti


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Peppered steak slice, tatties and some cauliflower. :nice

Oh and a mint Magnum for dessert. :nice


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Chicken & ham pie :mckinney


----------



## SonOfAnarchy91 (Jan 4, 2015)

Macaroni & Cheese


----------



## Jam (Nov 6, 2015)

Chicken & Prawn Capellini (spaghetti but fancy :lol)


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

dos corn dogs


----------



## mrdiamond77 (Feb 14, 2015)

Chicken Curry, chips and Naan Bread.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Chinese takeout.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Bowl of Lucky Charms. At £6 a box there's fuck all lucky about them. 

Sent from my 4009X using Tapatalk


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Butter chicken curry with rice and the largest piece of naan bread I think I've ever had :lol


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

BBQ Bacon Cheeseburger & Onion Rings


----------



## 2Slick (May 1, 2005)

Leftover cold Pizza from Pizza Hut.


----------



## DELETE (Aug 23, 2016)

2Slick said:


> Leftover *cold* Pizza from Pizza Hut.


why is it cold tho?


----------



## 2Slick (May 1, 2005)

DELETE said:


> why is it cold tho?


Because I friggin' love leftover cold pizza.


----------



## SonOfAnarchy91 (Jan 4, 2015)

Spaghetti Bolognese <3


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

plain brown donut.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Fish bites & a curry chip :mckinney


----------



## dewberry (Feb 14, 2017)

Three hardboiled eggs, ONE pomegranite, ONE kiwi and 2 avocados with ranch dressing, half gallon chocolate milk!


----------



## Klotty23 (Feb 14, 2017)

Leftover mango habanero wings from buffalo wild wings. The reheated free fries I got last night, not so great.


----------



## dewberry (Feb 14, 2017)

Klotty23 said:


> Leftover mango habanero wings from buffalo wild wings. The reheated free fries I got last night, not so great.


I lOVE BWW (the wing bar not the women LOL!) and i eat their often or takeout. I like blazing but my Bae does not like me eating them HAHAHA. 

also have a tip - i don't carb really anymore but when i did i would ask to try sauces and the waiter would bring us free fries every time for sauce tasting! Sometimes he would bring chips but most of the time fries and it was almost a large order if more than one of my crew asked to try a new sauce!!!>


----------



## mrdiamond77 (Feb 14, 2015)

Lamb Shank, vegetables, potatoes and gravy.


----------



## DELETE (Aug 23, 2016)

grilled cheese with ham in the middle


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)




----------



## Simpsons Modern Life (May 3, 2013)

Right now. People either love or hate these I think, specially the hairy one's lol


----------



## Jam (Nov 6, 2015)

KFC standard, Milkybar Krushem got me doing backflips though


----------



## 2Slick (May 1, 2005)

A friggin' Snickers bar just now.


----------



## SonOfAnarchy91 (Jan 4, 2015)

Beef Chop Suey w/ Fried Rice and Spring Rolls.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

leftover sweet and sour pork, broccoli beef, and chow mein


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Double decker cheese burger


----------



## mrdiamond77 (Feb 14, 2015)

BBQ Pringles


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Breaded Shrimp.


----------



## DeadGirl Inc (Dec 30, 2016)

Pancakes


----------



## 2Slick (May 1, 2005)

DeadGirl Inc said:


> Pancakes


Did you save me some?


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

lasagna and garlic bread


----------



## 2Slick (May 1, 2005)

SHIVVY POO II: ELECTRIC BOOGALOO said:


> lasagna and garlic bread


Sneakily and Slick-like steals your garlic bread.

Now you just had Lasagna.

Last thing I have eaten? Garlic Bread, duh.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Toast with honey :yum:


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Two chili sausage rolls and a yogurt.


----------



## Daud (Sep 22, 2011)

Sandwich with brown cheese


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

a bowl of Apple Jacks.


----------



## mrdiamond77 (Feb 14, 2015)

Breakfast: Crumpets toasted with butter.

Lunch: Sausage roll and pork pie with tomato ketchup.


----------



## Rave Bunny (Feb 8, 2017)

Waffles w/ Maple Syrup for me this morning! Also drank Strawberry Milk with it~~~ So yummy!!


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Spaghetti Bolognese for lunch. :thumbsup

I've now just had a few Creme Eggs. They're decent if not unspectacular nowadays. :meh


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

pastrami sandwich


----------



## 2Slick (May 1, 2005)

A friggin' Twix.


----------



## TheNightmanCometh (Feb 1, 2017)

An apple.


----------



## mrdiamond77 (Feb 14, 2015)

Indian Takeaway. Treated my Dad for his 70th birthday.


----------



## 2Slick (May 1, 2005)

A bagel


----------



## Gravyv321 (Feb 10, 2017)

i know what i haven't eaten before: any pussy :dean


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

apple cinnamon oatmeal and a muffin.


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Turkey subway. :becky


----------



## mrdiamond77 (Feb 14, 2015)

Hot dogs with onions and tomato ketchup.


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Sunday dinner. :nice


----------



## Jam (Nov 6, 2015)

Sunday dinner



Punkamaniac said:


> Sunday dinner. :nice


Can't beat it


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

tomato soup


----------



## mrdiamond77 (Feb 14, 2015)

Strawberry Trifle


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Sunday dinner (chicken wrapped in bacon, potatoes, roast potatoes, Yorkshire puddings & lots of gravy) & some apple tart with custard.



MMMMD said:


> Sunday dinner
> 
> 
> 
> Can't beat it


Yep :JLC3


----------



## 2Slick (May 1, 2005)

A friggin' Cheeseburger They were so friggin' good, I made two of 'em.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

A cranberry and white chocolate cookie and a peach.


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Fried pancakes w/ beans. :done


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

breakfast burrito and a hash brown


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Tin of Rice, banana and some tea cakes. :thumbsup


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Singapore Chow Mei Fun


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Sausages + chips with mushy peas. :yay


----------



## mrdiamond77 (Feb 14, 2015)

Turkey, vegetables, potatoes and gravy.


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life (May 3, 2013)

Right now.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Jam (Nov 6, 2015)

Chicken Parmesan ("Parmo") :mark:


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Corned Beef & Swiss on Rye


----------



## mrdiamond77 (Feb 14, 2015)

Pringles, sour cream and cheese flavour.


----------



## 2 Ton 21 (Dec 28, 2011)

Tagalong, girl scout cookies.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Sister-in-law made me an exceptional beef and vegetable soup, then I had cheesecake a few hours later.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Scampi fries :thumbsup


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

I just had some strawberry cheesecake.


----------



## SonOfAnarchy91 (Jan 4, 2015)

Chicken Noodles and a Banana


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Burgers and Fries


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Pie, tatties and peas. :nice


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

A Smokey and dauphinoise potatoes :maisie3


----------



## mrdiamond77 (Feb 14, 2015)

Bacon, sausage, black pudding and tomatoes.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Chicken goujons, beans & a curry chip :mckinney


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

chicken alfredo tv dinner


----------



## Jam (Nov 6, 2015)

Donut burger & a corona, work meal went down a treat


----------



## DeadGirl Inc (Dec 30, 2016)

Bacon and egg sandwich and iced coffee


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

leftover vegetable soup


----------



## DeadGirl Inc (Dec 30, 2016)

A chocolate bunny because it's been a shit day and I deserve it lol 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Teriyaki Chicken Breast & Green Beans


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

pepperoni pizza rolls


----------



## DELETE (Aug 23, 2016)

A nice homemade ham sandwich with chipotle mayo and regular mayo


----------



## secondcitybarbie (Jul 16, 2016)

Sour Patch Kids.


----------



## DELETE (Aug 23, 2016)

SHIVVY POO II: ELECTRIC BOOGALOO said:


> pepperoni pizza rolls


that had me thinking of this song lol

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CWxg9AI23YU


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Fish and then some Vanilla ice cream for dessert. :thumbsup


----------



## mrdiamond77 (Feb 14, 2015)

Lamb chops, peas, chips with HP Brown Sauce.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Ultimate Cheeseburger and curly fries with a large Coke.








(stock footage. Not my actual meal (Y))


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Couple of beef & ham sandwiches, some sausage rolls & this peanut butter bun that was :banderas


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Toasted sandwiches, one with sweet corn and one with cheese. So sooooo good.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

apple cinnamon oatmeal and orange juice


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Tuna & Red Onion wrap, a Mars Bar and a Kinder milk slice. :sodone


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Ranchero Steak & Mexican Rice


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Tatties, Vegetable Roll and Spaghetti. :nice


----------



## DELETE (Aug 23, 2016)

homemade smoothie.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Chicken & ham pie :yay


----------



## mrdiamond77 (Feb 14, 2015)

Steak pie, peas and potatoes.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Mexican Pizza and a Taco Supreme


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

The last of my vegetable beef soup.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Potato fritters and chips.


----------



## kristie wilson (Dec 30, 2016)

i'm coming down with a cold so i had some chicken noodle soup.


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Weetabex and some toasted wheaten bread. :nice


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Chicken Tacos


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

breakfast burrito


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Burger & chips. :thumbsup


----------



## dewberry (Feb 14, 2017)

2 hardboiled eggs, ONE heaping handful of cranberries, 2 kiwis and 3 avocados with bleu cheese/sriracha dressing, smoke ham loin with butter, 2 banana pancakes with hershey syrup (chocolate)


----------



## mrdiamond77 (Feb 14, 2015)

Lamb Stew


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Chicken Dumpling Soup :book


----------



## Jam (Nov 6, 2015)

3 chocolate cookie dough


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Sausages & potatoes :thumbsup


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

A piece of strawberry cream pie, but I'd rather have a banana split. @La Vampira :millhouse


----------



## Martins (May 4, 2011)

Mushrooms and beef, washing it down right now with a nice cup of coffee :rollins

Last fucking time I'll buy beef at the butcher's *in* the supermarket, though. Only did it because I did have to go out for groceries anyway and didn't feel like swinging by the local butcher, and it was a nice dinner, but the meat does have a lot of nervous tissue. Eh.


----------



## Boba Fett (Jul 9, 2013)

Taco Bell


----------



## Jonny '88 (Nov 19, 2016)

Bagel w/cream cheese and spinach. Think I want some hot dogs. While I watch WrestleMania X8 again.


----------



## Klotty23 (Feb 14, 2017)

Boba Fett said:


> Taco Bell


OMG I love Taco Bell!

Last time I went, I ordered a crunchwrap supreme and one of those new tacos with fried chicken as the shell. That thing was so good that I got three more to go.


----------



## mrdiamond77 (Feb 14, 2015)

BBQ Pringles.


----------



## Black (Jan 20, 2012)

I just came back from a fish restaurant. Had an amazing, gourmet-esque shrimp sandwich with rustic fries. Feels good man :tripsblessed


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

jalapeno hot can of chili.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Chicken Teryaki from Subway


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Finished my sister's strawberry milkshake from Sonic.


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Ulster Fry! :yay


----------



## mrdiamond77 (Feb 14, 2015)

Chicken Curry, Chips and naan bread.


----------



## Boba Fett (Jul 9, 2013)

Klotty23 said:


> OMG I love Taco Bell!
> 
> Last time I went, I ordered a crunchwrap supreme and one of those new tacos with fried chicken as the shell. That thing was so good that I got three more to go.


Taco Bell is fucking amazing !!! i had four Doritos Locos tacos and a soft taco and washed it down with some Mountain Dew.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

two sausage croissants


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Chicken & chips (Y)


----------



## Martins (May 4, 2011)

Fish sticks. 

WHAT AM I A GAY FISH HUAHUAHUAHUA


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Mexican Pizza


----------



## DeadGirl Inc (Dec 30, 2016)

_The breakfast of champions...A good old English fry up (sausage, bacon, eggs, beans and toast) washed down with a cappuccino_


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Baked beans on toast, then creamed rice with mandarins.

That wasn't the most interesting thing I've eaten today though - I had some tornado potatoes at a Japanese festival. They're basically like hot potato chips sprinkled with salt and flavouring on a stick :lol Very nice, and when they cooled down, it was literally just like eating chips.


----------



## DeadGirl Inc (Dec 30, 2016)

Ambrose Girl said:


> Baked beans on toast, then creamed rice with mandarins.
> 
> That wasn't the most interesting thing I've eaten today though - I had some* tornado potatoes* at a Japanese festival. They're basically like hot potato chips sprinkled with salt and flavouring on a stick :lol Very nice, and when they cooled down, it was literally just like eating chips.


_We have those at The Royal show every year...sooo good_ >


----------



## kristie wilson (Dec 30, 2016)

mega stuff oreos


----------



## mrdiamond77 (Feb 14, 2015)

Hot Dogs with onions and tomato ketchup.


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Sausage Rolls smothered in brown sauce. :nice


----------



## Jam (Nov 6, 2015)

Sunday Dinner before I watch the big game later GGMU!


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

All American Dog from Sonic


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Sunday dinner! :thumbsup


----------



## mrdiamond77 (Feb 14, 2015)

Strawberry trifle.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

sausage patty and hashbrowns for dinner.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Cinnamon oatmeal


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Tequila Lime Grilled Chicken & Mexican Rice :book


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Soup. :meh


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

apple cinnamon oatmeal


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Chicken & chips again :yay


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

An apple pie and a packet of Skips. :woo


----------



## mrdiamond77 (Feb 14, 2015)

Roast beef, potatoes, vegetables and gravy.


----------



## I AM Glacier (Sep 7, 2014)

Fish and chips.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

tri tip, macaroni and cheese, potato salad, and baked beans.


----------



## DeadGirl Inc (Dec 30, 2016)

Punkamaniac said:


> An apple pie and a packet of Skips. :woo


Oh I miss Skips :frown2: we don't have them here in Australia...in fact I miss all English food...I'd kill for a Pot noodle :crying:

Currently munching on chips and gravy and iced coffee >


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Beans on Toast and a banana. :thumbsup



DeadGirl Inc said:


> Oh I miss Skips :frown2: we don't have them here in Australia...in fact I miss all English food...I'd kill for a Pot noodle :crying:


The country (well, mainly town) I live in, Skips are quite hard to purchase. :vincecry


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Ribeye Steak & Loaded Mashed Potatoes


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

chili dog and tater tots


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Sausages, chips and peas. :nice


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Couple of sausage rolls smothered in red sauce :mckinney



Punkamaniac said:


> The country (well, mainly town) I live in, Skips are quite hard to purchase. :vincecry


For real? :confused Skips are quite bountiful in my part of God's Country :yay


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life (May 3, 2013)

Home made fish and chips. Went down a treat. Plenty of vinegar too.


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

CJ said:


> For real? :confused Skips are quite bountiful in my part of God's Country :yay


Yep, apart from the Spar, I struggle to find them.


----------



## mrdiamond77 (Feb 14, 2015)

Steak, eggs and chips.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

two Mexican Pizzas


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Sister bought me a new Strawberry Ice Cream Slush from Sonic.










It was excellent. Here's the selections: https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct...one-tm&usg=AFQjCNF6NgpFEGzvCi4ahjARgX4_uGpj_A


----------



## JafarMustDie (Dec 18, 2014)




----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

@AryaDark @A-C-P @Pratchett @Sol Katti

Made myself a delectable Hawaiian burger! :woo :woo

The teriyaki sauce was homemade, from 1/3 of a cup of soy sauce, 1 cup of water, 1 teaspoon ground ginger, 1/2 teaspoon garlic powder, 6 tablespoons packed brown sugar, 2 tablespoons honey, 3 tablespoons cornstarch and 1/4 cup of ice cold water. osey2

Patty was molded out of 92% lean ground beef, and of course the requisite slice of pineapple crowned it nestled against two warmed sesame buns with red onions, lettuce, tomato and Swiss cheese. 

So. Good. :mark:


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

3 cheese pasta bake :yum:

Plus I have the leftovers for lunch tomorrow! Yay!


----------



## DeadGirl Inc (Dec 30, 2016)

_Chicken parmigiana with garden salad and coleslaw_


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Weetabex


----------



## Freelancer (Aug 24, 2010)

I had that Asiago chicken club from Wendy's. I usually avoid fast food, but didn't have time to cook at home. It actually wasn't that bad.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Ritz crackers and a couple wethers original. It happened I've aged 50 years :lmao 

Sent from my 4009X using Tapatalk


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Cheeseburger and Fries


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

blueberry waffles


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Pie, tatties and cauliflower.


----------



## mrdiamond77 (Feb 14, 2015)

Chicken Balti curry, chips and naan bread.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Ulster fry :yay


----------



## mrdiamond77 (Feb 14, 2015)

Welsh cakes. It is St David's Day.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

beef stroganoff and peas


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

chicken quesadilla


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Chorizo Tacos


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

oatmeal with protein mixed in it


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

blueberry muffin


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Corned beef bap & some brown lemonade :becky2


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Mashed tatties, beans & vegetable roll. :thumbsup


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Fish & chips :thumbsup


----------



## dewberry (Feb 14, 2017)

Three hardboiled eggs one half rottiserrie chicken, 4 strips thick cut bacon, ONE mango, TWO kiwi and 4 avocados with bleu cheese dressing, 2 cups half and half with strawberry syrup, oats.


----------



## dewberry (Feb 14, 2017)

2nite is cheat night!!! So i'm going to have a couple of bowls of count chocula cereal and a caramel coffee cake, maybe even have a six pack of mike's hard lemonade!!! Can't WAIT!!!!!


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

homemade cheeseburger and some salt & vinegar potato chips


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

My Mum and I went to Denny's for her birthday lunch. I had fish and chips, then:










Oreo sundae! It was sooooo good. (btw that's my Mum in the bg eating sticky toffee pudding lol)


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Beans on Toast. :thumbsup


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Mexican Rice Casserole


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Smash, roast potatoes , stuffing, chicken and parsnips. 

Sent from my 4009X using Tapatalk


----------



## dewberry (Feb 14, 2017)

4 hardboiled eggs, TWO Pickled Eggs, two packages of carl buddig roast turkey meat, 7 leftover Blazin' wings from Bdubz, 2 banana pancakes,1 kiwi and 2 avocados with ranch dressing, 1/2 gallon Chocolate milk!!


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Chicken strips in gravy :nice


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Burger & chips. :done


----------



## krtgolfing (Nov 2, 2015)

Shrimp Tacos


----------



## Jam (Nov 6, 2015)

Ordered a bargain bucket & a milky bar krushem for myself :lol


----------



## mrdiamond77 (Feb 14, 2015)

Steak pie, peas and chips with HP Sauce.


----------



## DELETE (Aug 23, 2016)

chow mein.


fucking love that shit.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

cheesecake


----------



## Captain Edd (Dec 14, 2011)

Five Croissants with mayonnaise, eggs, ham and salad

Very european :cesaro


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Bacon (Y)


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

chili con carne


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

Kelp. I fucking love it.


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

As is the case when I generally post in here, I'm drunk as fuck and just made a tuna wrap with some bbq chips :jaydance2



Yeah1993 said:


> Kelp. I fucking love it.


Kinda curious, what does that actually taste like. I like most leafy greens and shit like that, so I'm curious where that falls.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Bacon, eggs, corn fritters, potato waffles and chips.


----------



## RLStern (Dec 27, 2014)

*Approximately 10 boiled eggs(with salt of course) for protein*


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

TJQ said:


> Kinda curious, what does that actually taste like. I like most leafy greens and shit like that, so I'm curious where that falls.


It's sort of slimy but damn crunchy at the same time. The actual taste is sweet, which is surprising considering it's a saltwater ocean vegetable. The one I bought has some sweet chili stuff on it which is all right but I run the kelp through water to wash it off.


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

A can of tomato-carrot bisque mixed with some microwaveable steamed vegetables and pasta. Tasted amazing. No talent cooking done right.


----------



## mrdiamond77 (Feb 14, 2015)

Bakewell tart and a cup of tea.


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Microwavable pizza, chips and some garlic bread. :thumbsup


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

:banana


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Oxtail Soup

Sent from my 4009X using Tapatalk


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Made my own scratch buckwheat pancakes this morning. The first few were a tad over done but once I got the hang of it they turned out fantastic. Going to have to make more of these, might even experiment with putting cocoa in the batter. I had to find a recipe to use on the internet since @Desolation Row won't share his with me. :mj2


----------



## dewberry (Feb 14, 2017)

4 walking tacos (frito pies) 3 avocados with cesat dressin, 1 bag of torino pizza rolls, a cup of yogurt, 2 pickles, several beef tamales, a slice of deep dish pizza and 3 cheese sticks. Lemon juice and water to drink and one mickeys malt liquor 40 oz. CHEAT DAY!


----------



## dewberry (Feb 14, 2017)

After I lift imma dump oats into a gallon of chocolate milk and chug it I hope I dont need another enema this weekend lol my BF is hungry 4 my sweet cheeks


----------



## Klotty23 (Feb 14, 2017)

dewberry said:


> 4 walking tacos (frito pies) 3 avocados with cesat dressin, 1 bag of torino pizza rolls, a cup of yogurt, 2 pickles, several beef tamales, a slice of deep dish pizza and 3 cheese sticks. Lemon juice and water to drink and one mickeys malt liquor 40 oz. CHEAT DAY!


Be careful not to overdo it on the avocados.

I am heading to Bdubz in about 10 minutes to meet my buddy Rico. He's going to try the blazing challenge and I think he's gonna die lol. I can eat blazing wings no probs but this guy sweats just putting red pepper flakes on his pizza. My hope is that he only gets through one or two so I can get some free wings that he pays for (both monetarily and digestively)... I'll probably stop at a hardware store to buy supplies to make him a makeshift seatbelt to hold him down on the toilet. Last time Rico ate something spicy it looked like he bird shotted the toilet! xD

As for me... I'll probably do fryscam to get free fries... then I'll probably only get 20 wings today (5 hot, 5 mango habanero, 5 hot bbq, 5 spicy garlic) since I'll probably 8 additional blazin wings that Rico won't finish.

For dinner I'm gonna order the Chicago Blackhawks special from Papa Johns (2 large 5 topping pizzas for $20) and a side of garlic knots. I'll probably only eat one of the pizzas tonight and save the other for WWE Fastlane 2mow night!

Fun weekend!


----------



## dewberry (Feb 14, 2017)

Klotty23 said:


> Be careful not to overdo it on the avocados.
> 
> I am heading to Bdubz in about 10 minutes to meet my buddy Rico. He's going to try the blazing challenge and I think he's gonna die lol. I can eat blazing wings no probs but this guy sweats just putting red pepper flakes on his pizza. My hope is that he only gets through one or two so I can get some free wings that he pays for (both monetarily and digestively)... I'll probably stop at a hardware store to buy supplies to make him a makeshift seatbelt to hold him down on the toilet. Last time Rico ate something spicy it looked like he bird shotted the toilet! xD
> 
> ...


Fire flame weekend! I feel sorry 4 Rico butthole that is no joke. I eat a tub of saurkraut every week and lots of yogurt so my butt doesn't be botherred by hot wings blazing is my goto at dubz!


----------



## dewberry (Feb 14, 2017)

Wait u are Blackhawk fan and in chitown? I am out here in chi from the south, go to Bdubz all the time!


----------



## Klotty23 (Feb 14, 2017)

dewberry said:


> Wait u are Blackhawk fan and in chitown? I am out here in chi from the south, go to Bdubz all the time!


Yep! The Blackhawks are in my top 6 favorite teams! I live in Schaumburg and frequent the Crystal Lake Bdubs!


----------



## dewberry (Feb 14, 2017)

@Klotty23 ^^^


----------



## dewberry (Feb 14, 2017)

Klotty23 said:


> Yep! The Blackhawks are in my top 6 favorite teams! I live in Schaumburg and frequent the Crystal Lake Bdubs!


I'm opening my cupcakery in naperville! And bae loooooves blackhawks 2 bad Patrick sharp got traded he looooooves him the mostest!:surprise:


----------



## Klotty23 (Feb 14, 2017)

dewberry said:


> I'm opening my cupcakery in naperville! And bae loooooves blackhawks 2 bad Patrick sharp got traded he looooooves him the mostest!:surprise:


 @dewberry LOL my GF loves Sharpy like urs does! I go to the Naperville bdubs at least once per week. Manager Jamal is GOAT!!!!


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Cinnamon pop tart


----------



## Jam (Nov 6, 2015)

Carbonara pizza to line my stomach for night out


----------



## dewberry (Feb 14, 2017)

Klotty23 said:


> @dewberry LOL my GF loves Sharpy like urs does! I go to the Naperville bdubs at least once per week. Manager Jamal is GOAT!!!!


Well BF but sharpie is sexie. You're gf has gr8 taste and so do u bdubz is gr8 wings and screens 4 sports. I love Tuesday at Bdubz half price wings n Smackdown above my table and custom requests n jamal n free fries when we try new sauces!>


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

A slice of cheesecake with a freshly cut strawberry on top.


----------



## mrdiamond77 (Feb 14, 2015)

Indian Takeaway.


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Made two different pizzas for dinner. One three meat and one chicken bacon ranch. Probably had too many slices of each.


Edit: RIP to the :bull smiley :mj2


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Salisbury steak and some macaroni and cheese.


----------



## mrdiamond77 (Feb 14, 2015)

Crumpets toasted with butter and a cup of tea.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

A Porterhouse Steak with pepper sauce, salad and chips.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Sunday Roast :yay


----------



## Jam (Nov 6, 2015)

Sunday dinner for the hangover



CJ said:


> Sunday Roast :yay


I'll join you on that one brother!


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Goujon Supper. :yay


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Pancakes, scrambled eggs and sausage links.


----------



## mrdiamond77 (Feb 14, 2015)

3 Pancakes. Very nice.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Chicken breast mixed in with some smash potato. 

Sent from my 4009X using Tapatalk


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Cheese & onion crisp sandwich


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

ravioli


----------



## mrdiamond77 (Feb 14, 2015)

Salt and Vinegar Crisps.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

So I did a couple things tonight. First, I made myself some chili powder. I've always wanted to try doing this, because I hate the idea of using some pre-manufactured store bought stuff. I cut up and toasted three different types of dried chili peppers, then ground it up. Added some different spices to that, and now I have my own chili powder.

Then I found a scratch chili recipe and I used my own powder to make it with. Both turned out better than I had hoped. And the best part of it is, I can think of ways that I can make both the powder and the chili even better by tweaking the recipes to make them completely my own. So this was a really successful cooking venture. :dance


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

cheeseburger macaroni


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Packet of Skips, & a chicken & bacon sandwich











Pratchett said:


> So I did a couple things tonight. First, I made myself some chili powder. I've always wanted to try doing this, because I hate the idea of using some pre-manufactured store bought stuff. I cut up and toasted three different types of dried chili peppers, then ground it up. Added some different spices to that, and now I have my own chili powder.
> 
> Then I found a scratch chili recipe and I used my own powder to make it with. Both turned out better than I had hoped. And the best part of it is, I can think of ways that I can make both the powder and the chili even better by tweaking the recipes to make them completely my own. So this was a really successful cooking venture. :dance


Admire your dedication :becky2


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Wing and Appetizer Buffet :homer


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Chicken salad sandwich and a packet of Worcester Sauce french fries.


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

Just cooked salmon for the first time. kada


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

breakfast burrito


----------



## Unorthodox (Jan 8, 2013)

I still havent found a sandwich in the world better than Tesco's Roast chicken, Bacon & stuffing sandwich. I buy one every day on my lunch hour they are just to die for.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Sausages, beans & potatoes :mckinney


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

I wasn't feeling it tonight after a weekend of creativity, so it was Big Red Smokies hot dogs for dinner.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Strawberry Ice Cream Slush from Sonic.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Mexican Rice Casserole


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Sausages rolls smothered in red sauce :done


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

I just made myself a batch of Spaghetti Carbonara. :drose


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Pizza Rolls


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

@A-C-P

Had a liquid diet :liquor in anticipation of SDL. Apparently this ritual is addictive and contagious.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Fish & chips, & a gold bar :nice


----------



## mrdiamond77 (Feb 14, 2015)

Cold meats with salad.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Fish fingers chips and beans 

Sent from my 4009X using Tapatalk


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

McDonalds - chicken nuggets, fries and a Oreo McFlurry.


----------



## Oda Nobunaga (Jun 12, 2006)

Seaweed Salad and nigiri sushi: octopus, fatty tuna, crab, and mackerel.


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Tonight I tried that new Smokehouse BBQ pizza from Little Caesar's.

I'm not gonna lie, this was a damn good pizza. Too damn good to come from Little Caesar's. It was honestly one of the best tasting pizzas I have had in a long time. I am serious, guys, you should check this one out. Probably going to do this again over the weekend.

:homer


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Slice of Hawaiian Pizza


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Rice Krispie buns :thumbsup


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Fresh cunny

Sent from my 4009X using Tapatalk


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Chicken salad and sour cream and onion pringles. :nice


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Punkamaniac said:


> Chicken salad and sour cream and onion pringles. :nice


I found Paprika pringles in pound land. My life is complete. 

Sent from my 4009X using Tapatalk


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Chicken Bacon Ranch Pizza :homer


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

hamburger and macaroni and cheese


----------



## mrdiamond77 (Feb 14, 2015)

Bacon, sausage, black pudding and tomatoes.


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)




----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Beef Lasagne with chips & a side salad. :sodone



zrc said:


> I found Paprika pringles in pound land. My life is complete.


Love Paprika pringles myself. :homer


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Beefburger & a chicken burger :sodone


----------



## DELETE (Aug 23, 2016)

homemade bolongna sandwich


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Herb chicken tortellini in a cheesy bacon alfredo sauce.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

It's my birthday today so I'm starting it with gouji berry granola and guava juice. 

Sent from my 4009X using Tapatalk


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

spaghetti


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Cornflakes/Rice Krispie combo :mckinney


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Chicken Dairylea lunchable and a packet of Salt & Vinegar McCoys. :mckinney


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Beef Barley Soup and Turkey Sandwich


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

pancakes


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Cereal bar


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

sweet and sour pork, chow mein, and pork fried rice.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Chicken & ham pie :yay


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

My Mother brought me some homemade spaghetti which was truly appreciated. :mckinney


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

I had a chicken salad sandwich and waffle fries from Chik-Fil-A for dinner.


----------



## DELETE (Aug 23, 2016)

cinnabon


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Fish and chips!


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Steak pie and chips 

Sent from my 4009X using Tapatalk


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Pepperoni & Sausage Pizza


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

plain brown donut


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Twirl & a ham bap :mckinney


----------



## Jam (Nov 6, 2015)

KFC for the hangover, don't watch the roughness lol


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Garlic bread and a microwavable pizza. :thumbsup


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

leftover spaghetti.


----------



## mrdiamond77 (Feb 14, 2015)

Indian Take away.


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

A few slices of thin crust pizza topped with mozzarella cheese and mini-meatballs.

Also snacked on a couple Reese's peanut butter eggs. :yum:


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

Ramen with hot sauce and leftover shredded chicken and melty cheese. 

The food of gods :homer


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Just did a rainmaker to a Milky Way.


----------



## DeadGirl Inc (Dec 30, 2016)

_A big bowl of homemade chilli and rice_


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I'm drinking some Smirnoff Double Black right now :woo

Gonna eat some Doritos later on to soak up the alcohol though. I'm into the plain salted ones atm for some reason.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Cup of noodles


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Cheese on toast :nice


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

Caramel Macchiato Coffee with a few drops of bourbon and a melting chocolate wafer thrown in for a glorious last sip.


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Simple breakfast of scrambled eggs with shredded cheddar cheese and buttered toast.


----------



## mrdiamond77 (Feb 14, 2015)

Hot Dog with onions and tomato ketchup.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

maple bar


----------



## Jam (Nov 6, 2015)

Had chinese earlier

Finishing up with prawn toast, gonna stick on the network & binge watch shit


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Strawberry Ice Cream Slush from Sonic.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Apple


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Was making something for dinner when the heating element in the oven burned up in a spot and nearly caught on fire. Needless to say, with my original plans ruined I had to improvise. So it was off to Wendy's, where I ended up with a Baconator and fries.

Had some peanut butter cookies for dessert.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Creamed rice with fruit. And some more Smirnoff lol.


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Ulster Fry! :yay


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

All of the veggie lasagna.


----------



## SWITCHBLADE (Mar 16, 2014)

Well-done steak with homemade mashed potatoes.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

banana nut muffin and toast


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Sunday Dinner (Turkey & ham, potatoes, roast potatoes, yorkshire puddings & gravy) :yay


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Waffles


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Today I made a double recipe of the buckwheat pancakes that I made last week since my son was going to be with us. In addition to that, I put some mini chocolate chips in the batter before making them. They were good, but the chips overpowered the flavour of the buckwheat pancakes. I may not do that again, although it was good.


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Sunday dinner. :thumbsup


----------



## mrdiamond77 (Feb 14, 2015)

Bakewell tart and custard.


----------



## Jam (Nov 6, 2015)

Went round Mama MMMMDs for Sunday dinner & she used Turkey leg instead, which suprisingly fell off the bone so easily (considering how little a fan of turkey I am..)

Jam Roly Poly & custard went down nicely too


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

meatloaf with mashed potatoes and gravy


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Did a little more experimenting tonight. As I mentioned last week, I am working on a new chili recipe, hoping to refine it enough to make it mine and make it good. I tried some new twists with it tonight, and learned what not to do for some of the ingredients. Still not bad, but it is a work in progress.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Made some of my Sausage, Bacon, Cheese and Tomato rolls. 

Sent from my 4009X using Tapatalk


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Honey Nut Cheerios


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Pork Schnitzel & Spaetzil w/ gravy


----------



## I AM Glacier (Sep 7, 2014)

lindor truffles


----------



## Captain Edd (Dec 14, 2011)

A pound of creamed spinach and drank a whole bottle of water with it

Gonna grow plants on my head soon


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Turkey sandwich & some brown lemonade :becky2


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life (May 3, 2013)

Scrambled Eggs


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Soup :meh but it was washed down with some Brown Lemonade. :yay


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Ham & Swiss sub


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

Pakistani Butter Chicken with Rice. 

Marinated some pork chops for tonight (with advice from a fellow member) and gonna see how they turn out :woo 

Also, getting my grill ready this weekend for some BBQ fun :woo


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

More turkey :done


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

CJ said:


> More turkey :done


Try having the same shredded chick with different things for two weeks because you didn't realize how much chicken you'd end up with after cooking a full 3 kg's worth at the same time :done


----------



## Piehound (Dec 16, 2015)

IDONTSHIV FOREVER said:


> meatloaf with mashed potatoes and gravy


Of all the loafs, meatloaf is the greatest loaf of them all.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

RipNTear said:


> Try having the same *shredded chick* with different things for two weeks because you didn't realize how much chicken you'd end up with after cooking a full 3 kg's worth at the same time :done


Reaper killing people and shredding them up and eating them :andre


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

A-C-P said:


> Reaper killing people and shredding them up and eating them :andre


:ha :ha :sodone


----------



## Rave Bunny (Feb 8, 2017)

Homemade White Lasagna with some Pink Lemonade! :aj3 So… I was responsible for providing everyone dinner for tonight’s Raw and I may *OR* may not have spilled a nice amount of Vodka into the Lemonade by mistake. Whoops.


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Chicken and bacon borsetti pasta in a four cheese alfredo sauce. I made something similar a few days ago, but saw the stuff at the store today and it was all on sale, so I couldn't resist.


----------



## FasihFranck (Jan 26, 2017)

Reese's


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

My pork chops turned out fucking awesome :woo


----------



## DELETE (Aug 23, 2016)

RipNTear said:


> My pork chops turned out fucking awesome :woo


ewwww carrots


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life (May 3, 2013)

Just had a corned beef sandwich


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Not bad for a $1.:lol


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

@AryaDark @A-C-P



RipNTear said:


> My pork chops turned out fucking awesome :woo


:sodone :sodone Well done, my friend! :clap :clap :lol

Well... I had a cookout tonight with a bunch of friends and friends of my folks, and pork spareribs and pork chops were on the menu with a side of Drow's Potato Salad.

I only had spareribs, with a bite or two of a pork chop, haha, 

The ribs were the most tender I've ever cooked. Everyone was thrilled. :mj2

The potato salad was pretty good, too. :dance :dance :dance

Hot apple pie fresh from the oven with vanilla ice cream was for dessert! :dance :dance :dance


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

A bacon, cheese and egg burger.


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Tuna & Onion wrap and a packet of Crisps. :thumbsup


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Cheese and Bacon Smothered Tater Tots


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Chicken & bacon burger with chips & sprite :mckinney



Simpsons Modern Life said:


> Just had a corned beef sandwich


Corned beefs baps :mark


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life (May 3, 2013)

CJ said:


> Chicken & bacon burger with chips & sprite :mckinney
> 
> 
> 
> Corned beefs baps :mark


Corned beef is the future. As is chicken and crisps (Potato Chips to the US), Peanuts, Pork Scratchings, Twiglets etc etc lol


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

A muffin of the blueberry persuasion.


----------



## DELETE (Aug 23, 2016)

nuggets of the chicken


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

I just wolfed down the most delicious dish of Chicken Jalfrezi I've had in a long while. It was pure heaven. :drose


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Sausages, mashed tatties & beans. :nice


----------



## mrdiamond77 (Feb 14, 2015)

Roast lamb, potatoes, vegetables, gravy and mint sauce.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

mrdiamond77 said:


> Roast lamb


:homer Haven't had lamb roast since I left pakistan :mj2

Just had some Boar's head deli sandwiches. They have simply the best deli meat I've had.


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

Cocoa puffs cereal with milk
3 medium eggs with onions/peppers over toast cheese turkey mayo hot sauce
Chocolate milk
Water

Gonna hit the gym now :gameon


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Had a slice of apple pie to commemorate







day.


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Sloppy Joes tonight for dinner with cream soda to drink.

Cheap, store brand Girl Scout cookie knock-offs for dessert. 8*D


----------



## DeadGirl Inc (Dec 30, 2016)

mrdiamond77 said:


> Roast lamb, potatoes, vegetables, gravy and mint sauce.


_My favourite meal...lamb is way too expensive here :frown2:

I just had a hotcross bun (chocolate chip) and iced coffee_


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

There's this authentic Colombian restaurant near my place I splurge on once in a while. Tonight was one of those nights. Got an arepa with chicken, mushrooms, green peppers and corn. Was alright but needed some sauce. And I just found this spicy peanut sauce in the bag with my order that I didn't use :mj2


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Baked Zitti


----------



## itsmutacantrememberinfo (Dec 31, 2009)

Famous Amos chocolate-chip cookies 























:book


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Sloppy Joes with some macaroni and cheese


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Mexican Beans and Rice Casserole


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Pie, tatties and peas. :thumbsup


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Ham sandwich with Nutty Krust bread & a lion bar :yay


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Just did a muscle buster to a bowl of rice, chicken and salad.


----------



## mrdiamond77 (Feb 14, 2015)

Bacon, sausage, mushrooms, black pudding, eggs and tomato ketchup.


----------



## Rave Bunny (Feb 8, 2017)

Some Belgian Waffles with Nutella, Vanilla Ice Cream, and Nuts! :aj3 Just had a sassy waitress serve it to me though... :rude Probably a rough day for her, I guess.

Also had some Brown Lemonade after seeing @CJ post about it many times here. :sashahi


----------



## itsmutacantrememberinfo (Dec 31, 2009)

CJ said:


> Ham sandwich with Nutty Krust bread & a lion bar :yay



In other news, @CJ always on point wit dem rep pics :drose


:yay


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Mince & potatoes :bayley2



Rave Bunny said:


> Some Belgian Waffles with Nutella, Vanilla Ice Cream, and Nuts! :aj3 Just had a sassy waitress serve it to me though... :rude Probably a rough day for her, I guess.
> 
> Also had some Brown Lemonade after seeing @CJ post about it many times here. :sashahi


So Brown Lemonade's finally made it to America :yay
@Pratchett


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

McDonalds' chicken nuggets and fries.

And they also had Cadbury Creme Egg McFlurrys for a limited time until Easter. I HAD to have one. It was bloody good.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Manwich and tater tots


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

POST WORKOUT

BBQ Chicken
Green Beans and Beef
Pasta
Seasoned Potatoes
A whole lot of water

YA BAYBEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE! :dance


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

More Manwich.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

beef canneloni 

:homer3


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Beans on Toast. :done


----------



## Refuse (Jan 1, 2006)

Haven't eaten since dinner last night but it was lush, Chicken Wings/Strips with chips and spicy chilli sauce and a pint of Stella.


----------



## Martins (May 4, 2011)

Cornbread :vince5

Always reminds me of Sunday lunches at my grandparents' house; my grandma would literally throw a fit if anyone dared to bring cornbread to her table, because for most of her younger years it was pretty much the only kinda bread she'd eat, even if old/hard/stale because money was tight, so she couldn't bear to even look at it in later years; sorry grandma, but I fuckin' love me some cornbread :lol


----------



## Refuse (Jan 1, 2006)

Red grapes


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Lemon Pepper Chicken Breast and Green Beans


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Chicken strips in gravy :nice


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Ham & Swiss


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Got some good news tonight, so we went out to eat at Steak 'N' Shake, where I had a bowl of chili and a Frisco Melt that I dipped in my pot of baked beans. The only way to eat that. :yum:



CJ said:


> So Brown Lemonade's finally made it to America :yay
> 
> @Pratchett


I keep looking and I can't find any. I saw something similar the other day, but didn't pull the trigger because it didn't even say it was lemonade. I mean, c'mon. I can get Dandelion and Burdock soda, Irn Bru and even tried some Idris Fiery Ginger Beer. My favorite store is letting me down.

:fuckthis

Name me some brands to look out for and maybe I will spot something. :side:


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

PAV BHAJI 

Stuffed with massive all-vegetarian all-natural protein! :hogan


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Egg sandwiches and a piece of chocolate cake - I got the cake warmed up so the sauce on top was melting, it was so good.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Lasagna and green beans


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Fried pancakes w/ beans & a banana. :becky



Pratchett said:


> Name me some brands to look out for and maybe I will spot something. :side:


If it's not C&C then it's never going to be 'proper' Brown Lemonade. :beckylol


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Skips & some Rowntree Randoms :thumbsup



Pratchett said:


> I keep looking and I can't find any. I saw something similar the other day, but didn't pull the trigger because it didn't even say it was lemonade. I mean, c'mon. I can get Dandelion and Burdock soda, Irn Bru and even tried some Idris Fiery Ginger Beer. My favorite store is letting me down.
> 
> :fuckthis
> 
> Name me some brands to look out for and maybe I will spot something. :side:





Spoiler: Pratchett

















Punkamaniac said:


> If it's not C&C then it's never going to be 'proper' Brown Lemonade. :beckylol


Amen :becky2


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Burger & chips with some Carte D'or ice cream for desert. :becky2


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

*Chocolate protein cookie, which was even more satisfying because I've given up chocolate and cookies for lent.*


----------



## mrdiamond77 (Feb 14, 2015)

Southern fried chicken, peas, chips and tomato ketchup.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Chicken & chips :mckinney


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

1/4 cheeseburger and a large Coke from McDonald's.


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Had a turkey and bacon club sandwich on toasted pretzel bread with fresh kettle chips.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

scrambled eggs and sausage


----------



## DeadGirl Inc (Dec 30, 2016)

_I was going to eat...but then I opened the Paige porn thread_

:summer2 :bearer :enzo :nikki2 :tripsscust


----------



## itsmutacantrememberinfo (Dec 31, 2009)

homemade chocolate chip cookies + some chocolate milk

:sodone


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Cheese & onion crisp sandwich :yay


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

burger and ribs


----------



## Jam (Nov 6, 2015)

Went out last night & woke up to 12 wings & 3 cheesy jalapeño poppers


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

With extra soy sauce. They just don't put enough in the little sachets.


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Tuna & Onion wrap, a Lemon Curd yogurt & a packet of Salt & Vinegar Taytos. :yay


----------



## SonOfAnarchy91 (Jan 4, 2015)

Chicken Noodles & a Banana


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Pretzel


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

blueberry muffin


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Some Chinese hickry nuts or something. Had them given to me. 

Sent from my 4009X using Tapatalk


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Brock said:


> With extra soy sauce. They just don't put enough in the little sachets.


Pot Noodle actually have bottles of Soy Sauce for sale at my local Tesco. No soy sauce I've bought has ever tasted like the one in those sachets lol.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

zrc said:


> Pot Noodle actually have bottles of Soy Sauce for sale at my local Tesco. No soy sauce I've bought has ever tasted like the one in those sachets lol.


Oh they do their own too lol? I'll have to look next time I do my shopping.


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Cheesy Beano & Onion Rings. :nice


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Battered haddock & a curry chip :mckinney


----------



## mrdiamond77 (Feb 14, 2015)

Indian Takeaway.


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Tried a new Pizza place that recently opened down the street from me. Got two of their specialty pizzas. The taco pizza came with tomatoes, lettuce and sour cream on the side, and it was not bad. However, the BBQ chicken & bacon pizza may have been the best I have ever had. Will have to go back and try some more. :homer


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Spanish rice and whole kernel corn


----------



## itsmutacantrememberinfo (Dec 31, 2009)

bbq chicken pizza

:dayum


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Mexican Pizza and a taco.


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Banana bap & some Skittles. :thumbsup


----------



## mrdiamond77 (Feb 14, 2015)

Terry's All Gold chocolates. I still have a box left over from Christmas.


----------



## Ken Finewell (Feb 15, 2015)

The leftovers of Friday nights Chinese.
Enjoyable.


----------



## Jonasolsson96 (Dec 31, 2014)

Lamb chops and a bunch of sparagus


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Sunday dinner. :sodone


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Sunday Roast :yay


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Beef Stroganoff.


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Made Tuna Helper Tetrazzini with fresh peas. I usually make it with chicken, but didn't feel like going to all the trouble tonight so tuna it was.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Chicken Teryaki From Subway


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Had some Nutter Butter wafer cookies for a snack.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

strawberry yogurt


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Potato waffles & bacon :nice


----------



## Refuse (Jan 1, 2006)

Ham Cucumber and coleslaw Warbuton thins.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Smothered Steak Burritos


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

breakfast burrito


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life (May 3, 2013)

Just one though, what do you think I am lol


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Roast beef & potatoes :mckinney


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Sausages & chips. :thumbsup


----------



## mrdiamond77 (Feb 14, 2015)

Roast Chicken, stuffing, roast parsnips, potatoes, vegetables and gravy.


----------



## SonOfAnarchy91 (Jan 4, 2015)

Chilli Cheese and Chicken Toastie


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Had four chili cheese coneys with onions and mustard from Gold Star.


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Banana on Wheaten Bread and an Apple. :nice


----------



## Captain Edd (Dec 14, 2011)

Strawberries and a piece of chocolate

Will go out hunting later, weather is nice. Hoping for a good dinner


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Heuvos Rancheros


----------



## P Thriller (Jan 6, 2016)

Avocado Toast!

Rosemary/Olive Oil Bread, Toasted. Topped with sliced Avocados and then a little salt and a lot of pepper


----------



## Refuse (Jan 1, 2006)

Few raisins.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

fried egg and some toast.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Chicken sandwich & a lion bar :mckinney


----------



## Refuse (Jan 1, 2006)

Peanut Butter and Jelly hot cross bun.


----------



## SonOfAnarchy91 (Jan 4, 2015)

Lasagna & Chips kada


----------



## dewberry (Feb 14, 2017)

2 hardboiled eggs stuffed INSIDE 2 avocados, wrapped in bacon and fried up, with bleu cheese/sriracha dressing, 2 lb beef butt-steak with butter and a diced onion, 4 raw shitake mushrooms, TWO soy waffles with half-cup nutella paste and a small container of bacon bits - drizzle of raw honey on top, 1/2 gallon chocolate milk for dessert.


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Vegetable Roll, tatties and beans. 

Then I had some Vanilla Carte D'or ice cream w/ skittles.

:sodone


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Chicken & ham pie :yay


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

sausage gravy


----------



## itsmutacantrememberinfo (Dec 31, 2009)

copious amounts of coffee

:flairdance



IDONTSHIV FOREVER said:


> sausage gravy


:fuckyeah


----------



## mrdiamond77 (Feb 14, 2015)

Chicken Balti, chips and naan bread.


----------



## Jonasolsson96 (Dec 31, 2014)

White rice, currysauce, chicken breast and broccoli


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Classic California double cheeseburger and a crisscut fry from Carl's Jr.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Tuna Noodle Casserole


----------



## whelp (Jun 8, 2015)

a tunnocks caramel wafer bar.

food of the gods!


----------



## Refuse (Jan 1, 2006)

Ham and Egg Mayonaise sandwich


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

apple cinnamon oatmeal


----------



## Refuse (Jan 1, 2006)

Another Peanut butter and jelly hot cross bun, 16:00 everyday like clockwork.


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Soup. :meh


----------



## mrdiamond77 (Feb 14, 2015)

Lamb stew.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Bacon :yum:


----------



## Martins (May 4, 2011)

Bologna sandwich :hunter

From a typical, old-as-hell, 80-year-old-lady-owned pub/dive bar right next to my house (what we here call a "tasca"). The bread most of the time is like two or three days old, but it really is a life-saver at times when food is scarce in the house :lol Plus it's run by a really fuckin' nice old couple, you go in, have a pleasant little chat, maybe a glass of house wine, good stuff.


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Two Fudge bars. :thumbsup


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

New England clam chowder


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Made Rana ravioli with italian sausage and ricotta cheese in a tomato & basil marinara. :yum:


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

You decide which one I ate.

:creepytrips






Who am I kidding, let's keep this PG, I sat in my room watching half naked men wrestle, eating some doritos. Fuck my life. :hogan


----------



## itsmutacantrememberinfo (Dec 31, 2009)

southwest chicken taquitos

:mitch2


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Loaded Baked Potato Soup


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Toasted soda with honey & a wispa :thumbsup


----------



## Refuse (Jan 1, 2006)

A BANANA!!!!


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Pie, tatties and some Cauliflower. :nice


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

spaghetti made by my Sister-in-Law.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Country fried chicken :mckinney


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Nathan's Famous hot dogs.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Lasagna and peas with a slice of garlic bread


----------



## itsmutacantrememberinfo (Dec 31, 2009)

got home pretty late from work and didn't feel like going back out or making anything fancy so I just settled for chicken nuggets and some Chicago-style popcorn.





:kliq2


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Fully Loaded Italian Sub


----------



## Refuse (Jan 1, 2006)

Ham and Egg sandwich again!


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Dairylea Lunchable, a packet of Walkers Mix-Ups (Spicy) and a banana. :thumbsup


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Sausage supper :nice


----------



## Purpleyellowgreen (May 31, 2014)

Stouffer's mac and cheese. That 50 minute baking time feels more like 3 hours when you're hungry.


----------



## Refuse (Jan 1, 2006)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

buttermilk pancakes


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

Spinach omlet


----------



## jiraffejustin (Mar 24, 2017)

Spaghetti and meatballs with some bread


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Burger & Chips. :nice


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

two cajun hot dogs


----------



## mrdiamond77 (Feb 14, 2015)

Pringles & a packet of Quavers crisps.


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Had a Hawaiian burger (with pineapple, green pepper, provolone cheese and teriyaki sauce) on a garlic buttered bun with fresh fries and some broccoli slaw. Butterscotch ice cream sundae for dessert. :dance


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Fried wheaten soda and beans. :thumbsup


----------



## DeadGirl Inc (Dec 30, 2016)

_Homemade pumpkin soup with homemade cheese and herb scone_


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Homemade fish fingers on homemade toasted buns. 

Sent from my 4009X using Tapatalk


----------



## karan316 (Oct 4, 2015)

Crispy Bacon!


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Prawn cocktail flavour crisp sandwich :thumbsup


----------



## mrdiamond77 (Feb 14, 2015)

Sausage Rolls with tomato ketchup.


----------



## karan316 (Oct 4, 2015)

Forgot about eating, how many of you have had Bombay Sapphire???


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Pastie supper. :woo


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

footlong chili cheese coney


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Drank much jagermeister so in need of chicken. 

Sent from my 4009X using Tapatalk


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Chicken goujons & a curry chip


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Cinnamon poptart


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Did some snacking when I got home from a day out.

Enjoyed some chocolate brownie cookies and a few mini Reeses peanut butter eggs.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

homemade banana pudding :banana:banana:banana


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

t-bone steak, potatoes and corn on a cob.


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Ulster Fry! :yay


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Lemon jelly!


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Chicken dippers, egg fried rice, chips and curry sauce. 

Sent from my 4009X using Tapatalk


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life (May 3, 2013)




----------



## Jam (Nov 6, 2015)

Haven't posted here in a while but had this yesterday

2" thick bone in rib eye steak cooked reverse sear.










Cost me almost £20 from butchers but was fucking worth it


----------



## itsmutacantrememberinfo (Dec 31, 2009)

just got home from a long eventful night & ended up eating leftover Taco Bell at 7:30 am :mj2


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Mini eggs :mark


----------



## mrdiamond77 (Feb 14, 2015)

Jumbo Hot Dog with onions and tomato ketchup.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Gonna make a steak pie filled with smash. 

Sent from my 4009X using Tapatalk


----------



## dewberry (Feb 14, 2017)

It's Cheat DAY! So I went with the bae and boyos to Cracker Barrel just acrossed the border in Indiana and got myself:

3 hardboiled eggs, two stacks of pancakes and used 10 packets of syrup, 3 bowls of gravy and sum bisquits, hashbrown casseroles (2) and the skillet apples in some kind of Country syrup sauce - three portions of that was YUM. Chicken fried steak with sausage gravies poured all over it and fixed it up with some hawt sauce DOUBLE YUM. I left with a to-go box with some more of their gravy and some sausage paddies i will cumbple into it for my homemeade bisquit 2mow. 

On the way home we stopped by the Bell fora ten pack of crunchy supremes to share on this rainy day while we marathon XFiles on netflicks. ALso 2 liter of Baja Blast because I can have as much sugar as I want 2day!!!!


----------



## Jam (Nov 6, 2015)

dewberry said:


> It's Cheat DAY! So I went with the bae and boyos to Cracker Barrel just acrossed the border in Indiana and got myself:
> 
> 3 hardboiled eggs, two stacks of pancakes and used 10 packets of syrup, 3 bowls of gravy and sum bisquits, hashbrown casseroles (2) and the skillet apples in some kind of Country syrup sauce - three portions of that was YUM. Chicken fried steak with sausage gravies poured all over it and fixed it up with some hawt sauce DOUBLE YUM. I left with a to-go box with some more of their gravy and some sausage paddies i will cumbple into it for my homemeade bisquit 2mow.
> 
> On the way home we stopped by the Bell fora ten pack of crunchy supremes to share on this rainy day while we marathon XFiles on netflicks. ALso 2 liter of Baja Blast because I can have as much sugar as I want 2day!!!!


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Sunday Roast (Roast beef, potatoes, roast potatoes, yorkshire puddings) :yay


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

4 eggs over easy
wheat toast
coffee

like Gaston in this bitch


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Country fried steak sandwiches for breakfast.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

homemade nachos with some spicy ground beef and jalapenos.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## Jam (Nov 6, 2015)

The Fourth Wall said:


>


Whenever I do this I lose half of it in the tea smh


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Sunday dinner w/ trifle for desert. :nice


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

chili macaroni


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

OK so tonight I made the chili recipe with a few more minor changes and one major alteration. It had a great aftertaste to it, and my family agreed this was the best iteration of the recipe that I have made thus far. I see a few other directions I can go with it, but I like how everything is coming together. Soon I am going to make an alteration to the chili powder itself, which I believe is going to make it even better. :mark:





The Fourth Wall said:


>


I like to do this myself. Another thing I do on occasion is to dip ginger snap cookies in a hot lemon tea. :yum:


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

I just had Digestives in a mug of coffee

Sent from my 4009X using Tapatalk


----------



## itsmutacantrememberinfo (Dec 31, 2009)

baked ravioli & spaghetti

:honoraryblack


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Beans on Toast and a banana. :thumbsup


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

DOUGHNUTS. wens3 

they were GLORIOUS.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Roast beef sandwich & some apple juice :mckinney


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Roast Beef, Potatoes, and Carrots


----------



## dewberry (Feb 14, 2017)

2 liter of redbulls and vokdas because @TheLapsedFan sed it was perfectly okay 2.

Not feeling so gud rite now at all. Think I need a nap but my eyeballs are sweatin 2 much.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Meatball bap and wedges 

Sent from my 4009X using Tapatalk


----------



## mrdiamond77 (Feb 14, 2015)

Roast lamb with mint sauce, vegetables, potatoes and gravy.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

An apple


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Sausages and chips. :nice


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Roast beef & potatoes :thumbsup


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Pizza rolls because screw it I worked hard on cooking yesterday.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Chicken Alfredo


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

ground turkey with cilantro and black beans


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Just had some Edy's brand Twinkie ice cream that also has Twinkie pieces in it. OMFG :homer


----------



## DeadGirl Inc (Dec 30, 2016)

MMMMD said:


> Whenever I do this I lose half of it in the tea smh


_That instantly made me think of Peter Kay (love that guy) LoL
I prefer HobNobs_



dewberry said:


> 2 liter of redbulls and vokdas because @TheLapsedFan sed it was perfectly okay 2.
> 
> Not feeling so gud rite now at all. Think I need a nap but my eyeballs are sweatin 2 much.




_Toasted Croissant with Nuttella and Banana and Cappuccino _


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

Drunk again, made a buffalo chicken sub. Feelin like a god.


----------



## kristie wilson (Dec 30, 2016)

chicken tenders


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Toasted soda (Y)


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

strawberry ice cream


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Cheesy Mexican Rice Casserole


----------



## karan316 (Oct 4, 2015)

*Lasagna!!!!!*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Toasted bun stuffed with cheese and bacon 

Sent from my 4009X using Tapatalk


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

chili with cornbread mixed up in it.


----------



## dewberry (Feb 14, 2017)

FOUR hardboiled eggs, 2 pomegranite, 2 kiwi and 3 avocados with hunny mustard dressing, bunless leftover cheesesteak from the Shell station (dint want it 2 go to waste) WHOLE gallon of choco milk because 2day was LEG DAY!!!


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Pie, tatties and peas. :thumbsup


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Grilled bacon, potato waffles & beans :nice


----------



## krtgolfing (Nov 2, 2015)

Had a turkey on provolone from Jersey mikes. Best thing I have had in weeks. Damn diet food!


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## dewberry (Feb 14, 2017)

IDONTSHIV FOREVER said:


>


back when i used to be into carbs I would take some chili and some cheese sauce and just dump it into a bag of those, top with lettuce and tomato and some salsa and some sour cream and some regular fritos and then just shake that up and eat it with a big spoon! Of course I weighed 60 lbs more than now without those carbs but it was YUM! SUPER YUM!:ghost:ghost:ghost


----------



## Bray Cutler (Feb 17, 2017)

dewberry said:


> back when i used to be into carbs I would take some chili and some cheese sauce and just dump it into a bag of those, top with lettuce and tomato and some salsa and some sour cream and some regular fritos and then just shake that up and eat it with a big spoon! Of course I weighed 60 lbs more than now without those carbs but it was YUM! SUPER YUM!:ghost:ghost:ghost


you are rating us meanwhile you used to eat like WoW nerd at a Golden Corral. I think I just put on 10 lbs reading your "recipe" for fritos. I bet the local 7-11 loved it when you strolled in there. I bet you are 5'10" 280lbs and that is after the 60 lbs you lost. you should be ashamed of yourself...hopefully you are eating more veggies and less processed crap. would hate to not get anymore of your ridiculous ratings.


----------



## dewberry (Feb 14, 2017)

Bray Cutler said:


> you are rating us meanwhile you used to eat like WoW nerd at a Golden Corral. I think I just put on 10 lbs reading your "recipe" for fritos. I bet the local 7-11 loved it when you strolled in there. I bet you are 5'10" 280lbs and that is after the 60 lbs you lost. you should be ashamed of yourself...hopefully you are eating more veggies and less processed crap. would hate to not get anymore of your ridiculous ratings.


5'11" 237 lbs now thx u very much! and it wasn't just eating less carbs and processed foods it was also months and months of crossfit and a little help from stimulants!!!

as far as your being upset over my ratings, my looks that gawd gave me does not influence or preclude me from rating other's style and grooming and appearence at all. some of the most fabulous fashion designers in the history of the whole wide World were not even as sexy and beautiful as me and I know i do not have conventional good looks BRO. :ghost:ghost:ghost


----------



## Bray Cutler (Feb 17, 2017)

dewberry said:


> 5'11" 237 lbs now thx u very much! and it wasn't just eating less carbs and processed foods it was also months and months of crossfit and a little help from stimulants!!!
> 
> as far as your being upset over my ratings, my looks that gawd gave me does not influence or preclude me from rating other's style and grooming and appearence at all. some of the most fabulous fashion designers in the history of the whole wide World were not even as sexy and beautiful as me and I know i do not have conventional good looks BRO. :ghost:ghost:ghost


first off I am not a bro...secondly, crossfit...seriously. only beta nerds do crossfit because tey don't know how to lift properly. people who do crossfit don't actually get any gains because of poor technique. you want to actually lose weight, get a trainer and learn to lift. I am a part time trainer at Gold's Gym, trust me...crossfit is not the way


----------



## DELETE (Aug 23, 2016)

cheesecake


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Crunchwrap from Taco Bell.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Pringles, it'd be rude not to


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Changed up the usual again just a little because it is fun and interesting. Took some ground pork and rubbed some BBQ seasoning into both sides and let it sit. Then I cooked it up in a pan with some onions and red & green bell peppers. Drained and mixed in the canned sloppy joe mix, and stirred in some shredded cheddar cheese to boot. Turned out pretty good. :dance


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

My Dad was kind enough to buy a Havarti Grilled & Onion Ribeye Burger with a curly fry and a large Coke from Jack-in-the Box.. He had the All American one.








:nice

Thanks, Dad


----------



## Machismo88 (Jul 12, 2016)

Chicken & Mushroom pie \m/


----------



## itsmutacantrememberinfo (Dec 31, 2009)

coffee & blueberry muffin..... while driving on my way to work 


feeling like :vince$ on the outside

but like :mj2 on the inside


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Cheese & onion crisp sandwich :thumbsup


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Not just an average, but an actually excellent blueberry muffin. :homer


----------



## Refuse (Jan 1, 2006)

Strawberries & Red Grapes


----------



## whelp (Jun 8, 2015)

one of them fat kit kats, a kit kat chunky i think?

i did have corned beef sandwiches as well, mmmm


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Cheeseburger and fries


----------



## dewberry (Feb 14, 2017)

Two roast chickens with a cup of gravy (arrow root flour base no carb), 1 bag broccoli, 3 seedless british cuckumbers, 10 kraft singles, a apple, a couple of spoonfuls of peanut butter, half package leftover bacon, 1/2 gallon whole milk.

I really REALLY want waffles 4 breakfast but cheat day isn't for another 3 DAYS!!!!


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

Slow-cooked Creamy Garlic Chicken with Asian blend veggies and rice. 

Figured out the key to juicy and tender breasts. Slow cook for 4 hours (2 on low and 2 on high so you get the brown crust and doesn't dry out the middle) :homer
And it doesn't make the veggies super soggy either. Just perfect.


----------



## Refuse (Jan 1, 2006)

A BANANA!


----------



## dewberry (Feb 14, 2017)

RipNTear said:


> Slow-cooked Creamy Garlic Chicken with Asian blend veggies and rice.
> 
> Figured out the key to juicy and tender breasts. Slow cook for 4 hours (2 on low and 2 on high so you get the brown crust and doesn't dry out the middle) :homer
> And it doesn't make the veggies super soggy either. Just perfect.


:hmmmsounds pig disgusting but whatevs! :surprise::surprise::surprise:


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

2 bananas and raisin brand with protein


----------



## whelp (Jun 8, 2015)

dewberry said:


> :hmmmsounds pig disgusting but whatevs! :surprise::surprise::surprise:


nah that sounds proper mate, dunno what you're on about!


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Fish and a cheesy coleslaw chip and then a mint magnum. :sodone


----------



## dewberry (Feb 14, 2017)

whelp said:


> nah that sounds proper mate, dunno what you're on about!


cooking chicken for 4 hours until the cream turns BROWN? WTF IDK LOL :surprise::surprise::surprise::ghost:ghost:ghost

1. cream is white, why would u want it to turn brown?:crying::crying::crying:

2. "secret" to juicy tender chicken breasts is FOUR HOURS OF COOKING??? Obv never heard of Sous Vide or just properly baking chicken for maybe like 40 minutes (secret: thaw out ur frozen chix breasts LMAO):ghost:ghost:ghost:ghost


----------



## dewberry (Feb 14, 2017)

*ZOMG JUST HAD THIS WITHOUT THE BUN!!! XD XD XD !!!!!*













:ghost:ghost:ghost:ghost:ghost

IT WAS ABSOLU AMAZING!! COVERED IT WITH SUM HORSEY SAUCE AND ARBY SAUCE AND SOME CHEESE SAUCE (LIEK FROM TEH BEEF N" CHEDDAR)


----------



## HeFiddledWWEburned (Mar 23, 2017)

homemade chili


----------



## mrdiamond77 (Feb 14, 2015)

Bacon, sausage, tomatoes, black pudding & eggs.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Chicken salad and a packet of snaps 

Sent from my 4009X using Tapatalk


----------



## dewberry (Feb 14, 2017)

zrc said:


> Chicken salad and a packet of snaps
> 
> Sent from my 4009X using Tapatalk


Do you cook ur chicken salad for FOUR HOURS b4 you slap it in bread so you have super secret xtra juicy brown chicken???:surprise::surprise::surprise:


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

dewberry said:


> Do you cook ur chicken salad for FOUR HOURS b4 you slap it in bread so you have super secret xtra juicy brown chicken???:surprise::surprise::surprise:


Don't think I've ever spent 4 hours cooking anything let alone chicken. That takes me about 10 minutes tops on the George Foreman.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Fish & chip :bayley2



Punkamaniac said:


> Fish and a cheesy coleslaw chip and then a mint magnum. :sodone


----------



## whelp (Jun 8, 2015)

mrdiamond77 said:


> Bacon, sausage, tomatoes, black pudding & eggs.


now that is a meal!


----------



## whelp (Jun 8, 2015)

dewberry said:


> cooking chicken for 4 hours until the cream turns BROWN? WTF IDK LOL :surprise::surprise::surprise::ghost:ghost:ghost
> 
> 1. cream is white, why would u want it to turn brown?:crying::crying::crying:
> 
> 2. "secret" to juicy tender chicken breasts is FOUR HOURS OF COOKING??? Obv never heard of Sous Vide or just properly baking chicken for maybe like 40 minutes (secret: thaw out ur frozen chix breasts LMAO):ghost:ghost:ghost:ghost


there's a bit more to cooking than you seem to realise bud.

you can improve chicken by cooking it really slowly, in fact the same goes for most meats as long as there is a bit of fat in it.

give it a try! cream goes brown due to caremelisation, it makes it really sweet, works on condensed milk to make caramel.


----------



## dewberry (Feb 14, 2017)

whelp said:


> there's a bit more to cooking than you seem to realise bud.
> 
> you can improve chicken by cooking it really slowly, in fact the same goes for most meats as long as there is a bit of fat in it.
> 
> give it a try! cream goes brown due to caremelisation, it makes it really sweet, works on condensed milk to make caramel.


U can have all the FOUR HOUR butterscotch melted chicken U want, homey I don't have 2 like it tho.


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Tonight I made Kana tortelloni stuffed with prosciutto ham and a blend of mozzarella & romano cheeses. I served it with diced green and red bell peppers in a four cheese alfredo sauce. Nice and quick and tasty. :yum:


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Homemade strawberry shortcake, probably to the chagrin of my doctor. Oh well, you only live once.


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Fried pancakes w/ beans, a banana and a fudge yogurt. :thumbsup


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

blueberry waffles


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Some garlic bread. Lost my appetite after getting glue ear. Doctor only gave me a nasal spray which has done fuck all. 

Sent from my 4009X using Tapatalk


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Chili


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Cheese on Toast. roud


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Chicken finger sandwich. That feeling when you think you've got fish fingers in the freezer, but they end up being chicken :gameover


----------



## HeFiddledWWEburned (Mar 23, 2017)

Chicken(drumsticks)and some sort mexican fried rice. Delicious is all I know.


----------



## dewberry (Feb 14, 2017)

Decided 2 give myself an xtra cheat day this week because I been such a good boyo and lost 7 lbs this month!!!!!

This morning I had GOAT breakfast of all time:

6 eggs omelette with a whole onion carmelized/kraft singles (4)/baco bits/a can of mushrooms/ can of artichokes, and I put this on a half loaf of white bread that was toasted/buttered and fanned out on a skrillet. Topped this with 2 cups of REAL CUNTRY GRAVY made with flour butter cream and some chix stock from chix breasts i cooked for FOUR HOURS until it melted into a caramel chicken cream sauce, then I tossed crumblez of sausage into that and spread it all over with a ladel! topped THAT with more cheese (shreaded mexican blend/shreaded italian blend/shreaded tex-mex blend) bacon crumbles on top of that and then drizzles of REAL MAPLE SYRUP and some hawt sauce. Biscuits on the side for dipping.

Also pudding.


----------



## very_good (Sep 21, 2009)

turd


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Vegetable roll, tatties and spaghetti. :becky2



CJ said:


> Chicken finger sandwich. That feeling when you think you've got fish fingers in the freezer, but they end up being chicken :gameover


:beckylol


----------



## Bray Cutler (Feb 17, 2017)

met my dad for lunch at portillos, had an Italian Beef, dipped, with a side of Onion Rings...I crushed it


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life (May 3, 2013)




----------



## dewberry (Feb 14, 2017)

Bray Cutler said:


> met my dad for lunch at portillos, had an Italian Beef, dipped, with a side of Onion Rings...I crushed it


ICK PORTILLOS???:surprise::surprise::surprise:

WHERE DO U LIVE AT I CAN DEF GIVE U BETTER BEEF PLACES 2 GO TO!!!!!:x:x:x


----------



## Freelancer (Aug 24, 2010)

Almonds from Trader Joe's


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

shredded chicken with white rice and black beans


----------



## Bray Cutler (Feb 17, 2017)

dewberry said:


> ICK PORTILLOS???:surprise::surprise::surprise:
> 
> WHERE DO U LIVE AT I CAN DEF GIVE U BETTER BEEF PLACES 2 GO TO!!!!!:x:x:x


If you have a better Beef place than Portillos than tell me, they are classic. I live in New Lenox.


----------



## dewberry (Feb 14, 2017)

Bray Cutler said:


> If you have a better Beef place than Portillos than tell me, they are classic. I live in New Lenox.


New Lenox??? Bae lives in Joliet!!! :ghost He likes Badabings for beef but if u like chains like Portillos then u gotta have a Pop's out there no???:wink2::wink2::wink2:


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

meatloaf and potato salad


----------



## itsmutacantrememberinfo (Dec 31, 2009)

nothing yet :mj2

trying to decide whether or not I have enough time to go get something to eat before the WF Fanasty Baseball draft starts :lenny2


on a postive note, that last rep from @CJ finally got me over 20,000 points roud


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

General Tso's Chicken for dinner. :yum:


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Shrimp and fries


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Roast Beef and Potatoes


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Chicken fillet burger, chips & Sprite :mckinney


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Burger and chips. :meh

But then had Raspberry pavilova ice cream for desert. :yay


----------



## dewberry (Feb 14, 2017)

After needing 2.5 hours this AM to dump out that massive omelette skrillet i 8 yesterday I went to this persian place where all the boys have sexy mustaches and carve up a heaping plate ful of YUM SUPER YUM shawarma!!! I had a heap of chicken n' a heap of beef n' a heap of lamb and 6 pitas to cram it in my belly all the sauces onion sauce garlic sauce cuckucmber sauce hawt sauce. extra onions some pickles n some cuckumbers with some feta cheese SO YUM!!!!


----------



## mrdiamond77 (Feb 14, 2015)

Southern fried chicken and wedges.


----------



## Miss June (Feb 26, 2017)

dewberry said:


> After needing 2.5 hours this AM to dump out that massive omelette skrillet i 8 yesterday I went to this persian place where all the boys have sexy mustaches and carve up a heaping plate ful of YUM SUPER YUM shawarma!!! I had a heap of chicken n' a heap of beef n' a heap of lamb and 6 pitas to cram it in my belly all the sauces onion sauce garlic sauce cuckucmber sauce hawt sauce. extra onions some pickles n some cuckumbers with some feta cheese SO YUM!!!!


No better way to get rid of constipation than eating "heaps" of three different types of meat.

Next time try some nice lentils or chickpeas. Pakistani style is my favs and will help you with your affliction. No one can spew crap better than a Paki.


----------



## Jam (Nov 6, 2015)

Yeung Chow Fried Rice from the local ******, cba taking a pic too full


----------



## dewberry (Feb 14, 2017)

MMMMD said:


> Yeung Chow Fried Rice from the local ******, cba taking a pic too full


I like dat with some cream of sum yung guy soup!!!!!!:ghost:ghost:ghost


----------



## Jam (Nov 6, 2015)

dewberry said:


> I like dat with some cream of sum yung guy soup!!!!!!:ghost:ghost:ghost


I bet you do lol


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

IDONTSHIV FOREVER said:


> meatloaf and potato salad


Decided to change it up today, so I had potato salad and meatloaf.:quite


----------



## dewberry (Feb 14, 2017)

IDONTSHIV FOREVER said:


> Decided to change it up today, so I had potato salad and meatloaf.:quite


What kind of meat do u like in ur loaf?

Do u like other things in there?


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

dewberry said:


> What kind of meat do u like in ur loaf?
> 
> Do u like other things in there?


I'm not particular. Just bought it at a store.


----------



## dewberry (Feb 14, 2017)

IDONTSHIV FOREVER said:


> I'm not particular. Just bought it at a store.


Do u like fruits in ur meatloafs?


----------



## Rave Bunny (Feb 8, 2017)

Punkamaniac said:


> Burger and chips. :meh
> 
> But then had Raspberry pavilova ice cream for desert. :yay


One of my favorite Ice Cream flavors ever! Delicious! :sashahi Please share some with the rest of us. :rude

Just finished cooking a Baked Garlic Parmesan Chicken (the secret is to use Bread Crumbs!) for my friends and I in preparation for the WWE Hall of Fame tonight. :cozy Oh, and homemade Deep Fried Oreos for dessert. :aj3


----------



## HeFiddledWWEburned (Mar 23, 2017)

BBQ ribs and french fries. Reeses Puffs..for dessert. Tummy is happy again.


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Had a meatball hoagy from LaRosa's with garlic cheesy flatbread.


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Bowl of Shredded Wheat.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Fried Chicken and potato salad


----------



## mrdiamond77 (Feb 14, 2015)

Sausage rolls with tomato ketchup.


----------



## MOXL3Y (Mar 19, 2017)

Crushed some Papa Johns last night..

Nothing but coffee thus far this morning.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Corned beef bap & some brown lemonade :becky2


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life (May 3, 2013)

I just had fish fingers and chips again but this time with brown sauce. 












CJ said:


> Corned beef bap & some brown lemonade :becky2


Brown Lemonade?


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Two double cheeseburgers, large fries and a creme egg mcflurry from McDonald's and now I'm already hungry again. :beckylol



Simpsons Modern Life said:


> Brown Lemonade?


It's the GOAT Northern Irish drink. :becky2


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life (May 3, 2013)

Punkamaniac said:


> Two double cheeseburgers, large fries and a creme egg mcflurry from McDonald's and now I'm already hungry again. :beckylol
> 
> 
> 
> It's the GOAT Northern Irish drink. :becky2


I've never heard of it but I googled it then asked my brother to have a look at Tesco for me but he forgot lol


----------



## Rugrat (Jun 30, 2013)

MMMMD said:


> Yeung Chow Fried Rice from the local _******_, cba taking a pic too full


RAYSIST 

:bigron

I had a chicken tikka with a Carling. Standard Satd'y night in.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Chicken goujons & a curry chip :thumbsup



Punkamaniac said:


> It's the GOAT Northern Irish drink. :becky2


The legend of Brown Lemonade continues to grow :beckylol


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Simpsons Modern Life said:


> I've never heard of it but I googled it then asked my brother to have a look at Tesco for me but he forgot lol


I'm not 100% sure if you can get it in England or not, assuming you live there.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

pizza rolls and potato salad. Yes, I have a lot of potato salad. :lol


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life (May 3, 2013)

Punkamaniac said:


> Two double cheeseburgers, large fries and a creme egg mcflurry from McDonald's and now I'm already hungry again. :beckylol
> 
> 
> 
> It's the GOAT Northern Irish drink. :becky2





Punkamaniac said:


> I'm not 100% sure if you can get it in England or not, assuming you live there.


Yeah, I did google it and it came up with a few things but it doesn't seem overly popular so I think it could be hard to find.

Don't know if this is the same stuff but if you click more only 2 stores here are listed that have this.

https://www.mysupermarket.co.uk/tesco-price-comparison/soft_drinks/c_and_c_brown_lemonade_2l.html

I want some. Is it just like normal lemonade?


----------



## mrdiamond77 (Feb 14, 2015)

Pringles and Quavers crisps.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Snacked on some Reese's peanut butter eggs. Currently contemplating a glazed donut that is sitting in my kitchen atm. :side:


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Simpsons Modern Life said:


> Don't know if this is the same stuff but if you click more only 2 stores here are listed that have this.
> 
> https://www.mysupermarket.co.uk/tesco-price-comparison/soft_drinks/c_and_c_brown_lemonade_2l.html
> 
> I want some. Is it just like normal lemonade?


That's the one. As I always say to @CJ; if it's not C&C then it's not the proper stuff :lol but yeah, it's just like normal lemonade, except brown.


----------



## HeFiddledWWEburned (Mar 23, 2017)

Pinty's Honey Garlic Boneless Chicken Wings/bites(whatever)came with hot sauce too. With some french fries(homemade would have been the icing on the cake so to speak) Gotta stock up on Pinty's. Simple and Delicious meal in 30 mins.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Weetabex


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

blueberry muffin sans potato salad.


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life (May 3, 2013)

Currently got some chicken tikka and chips with a chilli sauce dip and spongebob on the tv


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Sunday dinner. :thumbsup


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Sunday dinner (Chicken wrapped in bacon) :nice


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Not eating till later. Store already has my order:

XL pepperoni pizza 
2 large fries 
Garlic bread pizza 
Half a peri peri chicken
BBQ chicken wings 
Large Pepsi Max bottle 

& Asked them to go to McDonald's over the road to get me 3 double cheeseburgers, they said ok lol. 

So if I ever come out of my meat induced coma I will be thankful. 



Sent from my 4009X using Tapatalk


----------



## mrdiamond77 (Feb 14, 2015)

Roses chocolates


----------



## BiscuitsNgravy (Apr 1, 2016)

mrdiamond77 said:


> Roses chocolates


Any Golden Barrels left


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

chili dogs


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Bacon & cheese wheels & some McCoys :mckinney


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Ulster Fry. :yay


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Chicken with Egg Fried Rice

:nice


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Fruity Pebbles


----------



## Jam (Nov 6, 2015)

Still in a food coma from last night, had 8 inch Pizza, 5 chicken nuggets, fries, beer & 40 wings :lmao


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Pizza and Wing Buffet :homer


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Sausages and a cheesy coleslaw chip. :sodone


----------



## HeFiddledWWEburned (Mar 23, 2017)

Cherry Twizzlers


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Chicken & potatoes (Y)


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Made dirty, beefy rice for dinner. What I do for that is to brown up about a pound and a half or so of ground beef, then drain and add in water and Zatarain's dirty rice mix. When it's done cooking, toss in a can of black beans and around half a pound of frozen corn, then re-cover for about a minute. Easy to make and tastes good. I also prepared a roasted broccoli dish that I saw Alton Brown make on TV. That came out pretty good too.


----------



## itsmutacantrememberinfo (Dec 31, 2009)

cpl coney dogs (shouts out to Detroit :miggy2 )







hold the onion tho :stop


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Weetabex











Pratchett said:


> Made dirty, beefy rice for dinner. What I do for that is to brown up about a pound and a half or so of ground beef, then drain and add in water and Zatarain's dirty rice mix. When it's done cooking, toss in a can of black beans and around half a pound of frozen corn, then re-cover for about a minute. Easy to make and tastes good. I also prepared a roasted broccoli dish that I saw Alton Brown make on TV. That came out pretty good too.


You're becoming quite the cook :thumbsup


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

apple cinnamon oatmeal


----------



## Martins (May 4, 2011)

Spaghetti with mushrooms :hunter

My broke ass can't be buying meat too often, so I just get some of those Knorr meat cubes and put'em in the pan with the shrooms so it can at least absorb the flavor :cry


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Pie & chips and then half a packet of Haribo. :thumbsup


----------



## adamclark52 (Nov 27, 2015)

...I don't remember, I should go get something


----------



## HeFiddledWWEburned (Mar 23, 2017)

Snickers bites


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Bacon & potatoes :nice


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

_Spaghetti Bolognese_

:nice


----------



## Rugrat (Jun 30, 2013)

Had four beers, they filled me up so didn't make dinner. Standard Tuesday teatime at casa Rugrat.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

BBQ Bacon King, onion rings, and a large Coke.


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Had chicken fingers and fries for dinner. Buttered toast and white gravy on the side.



CJ said:


> You're becoming quite the cook :thumbsup


"becoming" :kobe

I won't claim to have *mad skillz *in the kitchen, but I assure you that they are at least slightly perturbed. :kobe3


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

tuna sandwich


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Toasted Soda :yay



Pratchett said:


> "becoming" :kobe
> 
> I won't claim to have *mad skillz *in the kitchen, but I assure you that they are at least slightly perturbed. :kobe3


Get back to me when you open your first restaurant :beckylol

But seriously, compared to me & my "cooking skillz", you're a culinary genius :thumbsup


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

BBQ chicken and ribs w/ rice pilaf


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

tomato soup


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Buffalo Hunky Dorys


----------



## Refuse (Jan 1, 2006)

Peanut butter and jelly hot cross bun and a fruit smoothie


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Vegetable Roll, tatties and beans. :nice


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Made some meatballs on toast. 

Sent from my 4009X using Tapatalk


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Gammon & chips :mckinney


----------



## DELETE (Aug 23, 2016)

powdered doughnut


----------



## itsmutacantrememberinfo (Dec 31, 2009)

peanut butter & jelly (strawberry jelly, of course) sandwich 

slumming it til I get paid this weekend :toomanykobes


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

minestrone


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Toasted Nutty Krust & honey :mckinney

Chicken & chips :mckinney


----------



## itsmutacantrememberinfo (Dec 31, 2009)

triple double crunchwrap from Taco Bell :mj2


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

grilled ham and cheese with some potato salad on the side.


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Made some take and bake pizzas. A chicken bacon ranch pizza and a double bacon pizza. Had a couple slices of each.


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Egg and sausage bagel from McDonalds. :thumbsup


----------



## cablegeddon (Jun 16, 2012)

back from the gym. noodles, a can of tuna and a protein bar.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

combination pizza from Round Table.


----------



## Refuse (Jan 1, 2006)

BANANA


----------



## Ronny (Apr 7, 2016)

Steak


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Fish bites & a curry chip :nice

Chicken fillet burger & chip :mckinney


----------



## mrdiamond77 (Feb 14, 2015)

Lamb shank, vegetables, potatoes and gravy.


----------



## HeFiddledWWEburned (Mar 23, 2017)

homemade tacos. lots and lots of them. feel like i'm gonna be full all weekend on those alone.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

strawberry cheesecake


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Some smoked hardwood turkey hot dogs with diced pickle and onion relish.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

ravioli


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Bacon sandwich. :thumbsup


----------



## oleanderson89 (Feb 13, 2015)

Nuts.


----------



## mrdiamond77 (Feb 14, 2015)

Toast with butter


----------



## HeFiddledWWEburned (Mar 23, 2017)

granola bar(too lazy to make anything right now)


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Ulster fry. :nice


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Twix


----------



## MOXL3Y (Mar 19, 2017)

Just wolfed down a 11 oz hearty cut sirloin with two sides of steak fries... 

A few Columbus IPAs to wash it down


----------



## HeFiddledWWEburned (Mar 23, 2017)

crispy n crunchy chicken wings with a maple dip i believe. damn sure is tasty.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Beef Stroganoff and some peas.


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

Grilled chicken sandwich and a mango smoothie from McDonald's.

Finding decent food after 10 p.m. is not easy. But neither is grocery shopping when I'm too tired from work to feel like it. I also stopped eating beef, and miss cheeseburgers greatly.


----------



## mrdiamond77 (Feb 14, 2015)

Crumpets toasted with butter


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Sausage Rolls smothered in Brown sauce. :sodone


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Sunday Roast :yay


----------



## itsmutacantrememberinfo (Dec 31, 2009)

Famous Amos chocolate chip cookies & coffee :kobe3


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Sunday dinner with some cheesecake for desert. :nice


----------



## mrdiamond77 (Feb 14, 2015)

Raspberry swirl cheesecake.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

arroz con pollo


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Couple of pulled pork BBQ sandwiches and some pretzel chips


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Some corn chips. That I actually bought while I was in Orlando, and brought back to NZ with me in my suitcase :lol


----------



## HeFiddledWWEburned (Mar 23, 2017)

had a couple of these. have a feeling the other 4 will go quick.


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Some chocolate ice cream with dark chocolate pieces and peanut butter cups.

Okay, I admit I mixed two different kinds in the bowl. :side:


----------



## itsmutacantrememberinfo (Dec 31, 2009)

steak + baked potato + corn on the cob :sodone




Pratchett said:


> Some chocolate ice cream with dark chocolate pieces and peanut butter cups.
> 
> Okay, I admit I mixed two different kinds in the bowl. :side:


it's cool bruh, I like to party as well :cudi


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

An excellent bowl of beef vegetable soup made by my Sister-in-law.


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Beans on Toast and some Flaming Hot Monster Munch. :thumbsup


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Cheese & onion crisp sandwich :mckinney


----------



## mrdiamond77 (Feb 14, 2015)

Welsh cakes with butter.


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Sausages and chips. :nice


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Chicken & potatoes :done


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

blueberry muffin


----------



## mrdiamond77 (Feb 14, 2015)

Roast beef, potatoes, vegetables and gravy.


----------



## Purpleyellowgreen (May 31, 2014)

At least half a bag of Smartfood White Cheddar popcorn. Glorious.


----------



## Purpleyellowgreen (May 31, 2014)

mrdiamond77 said:


> Welsh cakes with butter.


Never heard of welsh cakes before, looked it u p and it looks delicious. I wont attempt making it unfortunately.

Edit: Wait is it just a fucking fancy way of saying pancake? My mind is blown hahaha


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

For dinner we went out to Frisch's and I had a Swiss Miss burger with fries and mashed potatoes & gravy. I like to dip my fries in the mashed potatoes & gravy. I started doing it in high school (because our food was that bad) and I still do it to this day, usually just at Frisch's though.

After I got home I tried a few of the new Peeps flavoured Oreo cookies.
What a horrible error in judgement on my part.
Now I have to find something else to get this awful metallic aftertaste out of my mouth. :mj2


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

strawberry shortcake


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Cheese & onion crisp sandwich :nice


----------



## DELETE (Aug 23, 2016)

chicken flatbread pizza.

I wasnt expecting it to taste so good.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Sausages, potatoes & a fuck ton of gravy :bayley2


----------



## mrdiamond77 (Feb 14, 2015)

Chicken Balti curry and chips.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

hot dog with mustard, onion and relish


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

_Scrambled Eggs_ :tucky


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

fish and chips


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Bowl of cornflakes along with some toast.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Wheaten bread & jam, & a ham bap :mckinney


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

sausage egg mcmuffin and a hash brown


----------



## HeFiddledWWEburned (Mar 23, 2017)

Chorizo(diced)mixed in with long grain brown rice. Yum. Giving my tummy a lil break but got Mars bites for dessert.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Chicken & chips :thumbsup


----------



## MOXL3Y (Mar 19, 2017)

Twix bar washed down with a Monster Zero Ultra (white can)


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Pie, chips and mushy peas.

Pie was stinkin' though. :fuckthis


----------



## mrdiamond77 (Feb 14, 2015)

Pringles.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

twix


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

homemade banana pudding


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

It was going to be Cereal, but you know










Now I have a bowl of ceral, and no fucking milk :deanfpalm

Two things you must do always in life:

1) Check Toilet Paper before taking a shit

2) Check Milk before putting Cereal in a bowl


----------



## MOXL3Y (Mar 19, 2017)

*Frosted* blueberry poptarts washed down with a Monster Zero Ultra (white can)

Damn, do you see a theme here with the Monsters? Yikes..


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Ham bap & some apple juice (Y)


----------



## MOXL3Y (Mar 19, 2017)

Pot luck/grill out at work today...

Nathan's franks/hot dogs with onions and mustard. Cheetos, Lays chips, Banana cream pie, taco dip as sides.


----------



## mrdiamond77 (Feb 14, 2015)

Steak, eggs and chips.


----------



## Martins (May 4, 2011)

Red beans and rice w/horse mackerel :homer


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Mince & potatoes.


----------



## DELETE (Aug 23, 2016)

burrito


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Chimichangas and a twix.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Vegemite and potato chip sandwiches


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Egg mayonnaise sandwich and a packet of pickled onion crisps. :thumbsup


----------



## karan316 (Oct 4, 2015)

Hummus Platter.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Some Rice Krispie Easter buns & a packet of Tayto Beef & Onion :thumbsup


----------



## MOXL3Y (Mar 19, 2017)

two pieces of cheese pizza from cafe .. not the best but it'll do the job.


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Burger and chips. :nice


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

More mince (Y) And more Rice Krispie buns :mark


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Mexican Pizza


----------



## HeFiddledWWEburned (Mar 23, 2017)

Sirloin Tip Roast, Roasted baby potatoes, and fried onions. Forgot to do the corn tho.


----------



## mrdiamond77 (Feb 14, 2015)

Biscuits with a cup of tea.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

cheesecake


----------



## MOXL3Y (Mar 19, 2017)

Carolina Gold & Hot sauces mixed together on 10 boneless wings from Roosters.


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Beans on Toast w/ a side of coleslaw. :sodone


----------



## DeadGirl Inc (Dec 30, 2016)

_Pan seared salmon with scalloped potatoes and garden salad and cherry ripe easter egg for desert_


----------



## mrdiamond77 (Feb 14, 2015)

Sausage rolls with tomato ketchup.


----------



## BiscuitsNgravy (Apr 1, 2016)

Lindt Chocolate egg last night - over 900 calories YIKES need to starve myself today to stay on deficit


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Cheese & onion crisp sandwich :thumbsup


----------



## mrdiamond77 (Feb 14, 2015)

Chicken Rogan Josh curry and chips.


----------



## Jam (Nov 6, 2015)

Destroyed my Chinese (yeung chow fried rice & BBQ ribs again) about to tuck into some prawn toast


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Pizza


----------



## mrdiamond77 (Feb 14, 2015)

Packet of Ready Salted crisps.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

chili dog and tater tots


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

Spent some time in the kitchen tonight.

Broiled lamb shanks seasoned with garlic and myriad herbs; Fettuccini Carbonara with baked pancetta in the cream egg sauce; crispy, crunchy green salad with loads of lettuce, tomatoes, onions, a handful of croutons and slivers of avocado and shredded carrot, et. al.

Made a small apple pie with two scoops of vanilla ice cream for dessert.


----------



## Oda Nobunaga (Jun 12, 2006)

Baked black beans in sauce and rice.


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Two toasted pancakes and a bowl of Cornflakes. :becky


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Peppered steak and noodles

Sent from my 4009X using Tapatalk


----------



## mrdiamond77 (Feb 14, 2015)

Toast with loads of butter and a cup of tea.


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Banana bap and a Jammy Joey. :thumbsup


----------



## Ken Finewell (Feb 15, 2015)

One of the "protein rolls" from Lidl with the remnants of last night's macaroni & topped with some Devilspit Hot Sauce.
Pleasing.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Sunday Dinner :yay


----------



## Jam (Nov 6, 2015)

This lamb's getting devoured


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

two plain donuts


----------



## mrdiamond77 (Feb 14, 2015)

Chocolate chip cookies with a cup of tea.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Hot cross buns!!


----------



## Jackal (Nov 6, 2014)

I had a massive 'grandma' Roast Dinner......It was the fucking works - Chicken Breast, Sausages, about 10 different types of Veg, Yorkshire Pudding, amazing Roast Potato's and covered in Gravy.........Nothing better!!

Apple Crumble with Custard for desert.......

Perfection!


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

banana pudding


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Had an entire Easter Egg last night. #fatfuck :no: :beckylol


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Chicken bap & a snickers :mckinney



Punkamaniac said:


> Had an entire Easter Egg last night. #fatfuck :no: :beckylol


In one sitting? :WTF2 Haven't touched any of mine yet 0


----------



## mrdiamond77 (Feb 14, 2015)

Hot Cross Bun with a cup of tea.


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Cheese Ploughmans sandwich. :thumbsup



CJ said:


> In one sitting? :WTF2 Haven't touched any of mine yet 0


Yup. I'm so ashamed. :beckylol


----------



## Jonasolsson96 (Dec 31, 2014)

Scrambled eggs 

3 eggs 
Spinache 
1/2 onion 
1/2 tomato 
Bacon 
Black peppar 
Salt 

Served with toast


----------



## MOXL3Y (Mar 19, 2017)

Steak chunks with a side of habanero bbq almonds


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Easter dinner


----------



## Piehound (Dec 16, 2015)

I just finished off a Philly Cheesesteak Hot Pocket and a Heineken.


----------



## mrdiamond77 (Feb 14, 2015)

Bacon. sausage, tomatoes and black pudding.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Chicken, ham & potatoes


----------



## HeFiddledWWEburned (Mar 23, 2017)

Oh Henry Bites and OMG chocolate clusters

Another 10lbs and a dentist trip coming my way at this right lately but so fucking good its so hard to stop


----------



## Jam (Nov 6, 2015)

Saw a video on Facebook of half an Easter Egg filled with coco pops & milk 

Didn't turn out that way for me just ended up with a lap full of milk, this is why social media sucks :lol


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

carrot cake


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

*Spaghetti* :krillin3


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Easter Dinner II: Electric Boogaloo


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Some Oreo chocolate bar made with Belgian chocolate. I got it in a snack subscription box and immediately opened it cos I looooove Oreos.


----------



## DeadGirl Inc (Dec 30, 2016)

_Roast Lamb with all the trimmings_


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

ham and macaroni


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Sausage Rolls x2 and a packet of Wotsits. :thumbsup


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Sausages, tatties and beans. :becky


----------



## BaeJLee (Mar 12, 2017)

Rice, beans and chicken


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Ulster fry :yay


----------



## mrdiamond77 (Feb 14, 2015)

Chicken and chips.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

couple of deviled eggs >


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

ham, mashed potatoes and baked beans.


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Had another entire Easter Egg last night. For shame. :Vince2


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

eggs, sausage, and hash browns


----------



## mrdiamond77 (Feb 14, 2015)

Steak, eggs and potatoes.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Chicken goujons & a curry chip :mckinney



Punkamaniac said:


> Had another entire Easter Egg last night. For shame. :Vince2


Again? :WTF2


----------



## mrdiamond77 (Feb 14, 2015)

Just ate the last of my Easter egg and a mars bar.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

dos chili dogs.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Spicy potato wedges with sour cream and sweet chili sauce. We didn't discover until afterwards that the sweet chili sauce was two months out of date, it's expiry date was in February -_-


----------



## DeadGirl Inc (Dec 30, 2016)

_Extra spicy noodles, Salt and Vinegar rice crackers and a white chocolate and raspberry muffin...oh and lots of Iced coffee (love the stuff lol)_


----------



## Jay Valero (Mar 13, 2017)

Reheated pizza.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Sausage roll, chicken on a stick and a bottle of banana milkshake

Sent from my 4009X using Tapatalk


----------



## MOXL3Y (Mar 19, 2017)

GT's Kombucha - the Multi-Green bottle. 

Live probiotics count as food right?!?! :lol


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Classic Magnum. :thumbsup



CJ said:


> Again? :WTF2


I'm afraid so. :vincecry


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

apple cinnamon oatmeal


----------



## mrdiamond77 (Feb 14, 2015)

Southern fried chicken, peas and chips with tomato ketchup.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

McChicken and a large Coke.


----------



## ElDiablo (Apr 8, 2017)

Hummus


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Egg sandwiches and a piece of chocolate cake.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Turkey Kiev's 

Sent from my 4009X using Tapatalk


----------



## Jackal (Nov 6, 2014)

Chicken Kebab.........With Chilli Sauce.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Quesadillas


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Fish and chips, then I had a couple of small Easter eggs.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Cheese & Tuna Toasties :woo


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Broccoli beef for breakfast with some rice too.


----------



## DeadGirl Inc (Dec 30, 2016)

_Chicken Parmigiana with chips and salad_


----------



## MOXL3Y (Mar 19, 2017)

Apple danish


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Burger and chips. :thumbsup


----------



## Jam (Nov 6, 2015)

Halfway through devouring my yeung chow fried rice


----------



## mrdiamond77 (Feb 14, 2015)

Lamb shank, vegetables, potatoes and gravy.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

oatmeal raisin cookie. :cookie


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Chilli heatwave doritos and a bacon sandwich

Sent from my 4009X using Tapatalk


----------



## Rugrat (Jun 30, 2013)

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/57257833-post3684.html

Steak and mustard with chips. Much has changed since last year.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

KFC


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

SAAANDDDWICCH


----------



## mrdiamond77 (Feb 14, 2015)

Sausage rolls with tomato ketchup.


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life (May 3, 2013)




----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

A couple of Krispy Kreme Donuts. 8*D


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

apple cinnamon oatmeal


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Chicken sandwich & some skips :thumbsup


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Fish Sandwich


----------



## MOXL3Y (Mar 19, 2017)

#9 Italian Night Club from Jimmy Johns.


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Cheesy chip and a pastie. :nice


----------



## Jam (Nov 6, 2015)

Cookie dough special

One half is double chocolate & the other half is white chocolate & I opted to have raspberry sauce to compliment the white chocolate 










:sodone


----------



## mrdiamond77 (Feb 14, 2015)

Steak and onion flavour crisps.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Manwich :sodone


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Pizza


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

malted chocolate balls


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Ulster Fry. :sodone


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Hawaiian pizza and garlic bread, then an Oreo Easter Egg.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

French Fries and instead of salt I used the peppered steak satchet from a packet if super noodles. Twas nice 

Sent from my 4009X using Tapatalk


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

blueberry muffin


----------



## mrdiamond77 (Feb 14, 2015)

Toast with butter and a cup of tea.


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Sunday dinner. :thumbsup


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life (May 3, 2013)

Right now.


----------



## mrdiamond77 (Feb 14, 2015)

Hamburger with onions and tomato ketchup.


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

2 cheeseburgers and a rib sandwich from Speedway.

Kinda depressed and there's sports on. Perfect circumstances for eating shitty food.


----------



## oleanderson89 (Feb 13, 2015)

crispy chicken breasts


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Snickers :nice


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Venti Caramel Frappuccino


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I'm currently eating KFC - popcorn chicken lunch :yum:

Though they put the price up by 50 cents BOO!!


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

combination pizza


----------



## mrdiamond77 (Feb 14, 2015)

Roast lamb with vegetables, potatoes, mint sauce and gravy.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Chicken fillet burger with bacon :done


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

chili


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Some toast with cheese & ham spread, & *part* of a Snickers Easter egg.

@Punkamaniac


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

spaghetti


----------



## cablegeddon (Jun 16, 2012)

Back from a short session in gym, had noodles with chili seasoning, a can of tuna....and now I'll top that with coffee and loads of quark


----------



## Refuse (Jan 1, 2006)

Red Grapes


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Toasted soda w/ ham + cheese and then some Salt & Vinegar Walkers. :thumbsup


----------



## MOXL3Y (Mar 19, 2017)

Green shake: water, kale, peanut butter, protein powder


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Pie, tatties and peas. :nice


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Sausages & potatoes :thumbsup


----------



## MOXL3Y (Mar 19, 2017)

Leftover... Mongolian BBQ.

Beef/siracha chicken/sausage stir-fry with some fried rice or tortillas. Damn. That. Was. Good.


----------



## mrdiamond77 (Feb 14, 2015)

Chicken Curry and chips


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

McChicken, small fries, and a large Coke.


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

_Crispy chicken salad w/ Diet Pepsi_ :krillin3


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Manwich and coleslaw


----------



## DeadGirl Inc (Dec 30, 2016)

_Steak and cheese sub with plenty of spinach, carrot and beetroot_


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

strawberry yogurt


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

yum cha


----------



## MOXL3Y (Mar 19, 2017)

Eggs and sausage patties on a french toast bagel 

holla!~


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Fudge minis and a steak slice. :becky


----------



## MOXL3Y (Mar 19, 2017)

Punkamaniac said:


> Fudge minis and a steak slice. :becky


chocolate and steak? you're living a good life!!


----------



## mrdiamond77 (Feb 14, 2015)

Steak, eggs and potatoes.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Ulster fry :yay


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Vegetable Roll, chips and peas. :thumbsup


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

chicken noodle soup.


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

*Wendy's*_ Power Mediterranean Chicken Salad w/ Diet Coke_ :tucky


----------



## Jonasolsson96 (Dec 31, 2014)

Tacos and diet coke

Tortillas 
Ground beef 
Corn 
Cucumber 
Tomatoes 
Red peppar 
Red onion


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Cheese & Onion Taytos


----------



## krtgolfing (Nov 2, 2015)

Beer and Wings last night


----------



## MOXL3Y (Mar 19, 2017)

Homemade pepperoni pizza ... with crushed red pepper sprinkled on top.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

breakfast burrito


----------



## MOXL3Y (Mar 19, 2017)

Vanilla total zero greek yogurt


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Sausages, mashed tatties and beans.

Now I'm having a classic magnum. :Bayley


----------



## DELETE (Aug 23, 2016)

$5 box from taco bell.


----------



## mrdiamond77 (Feb 14, 2015)

Minted lamb chops, peas and potatoes.


----------



## MOXL3Y (Mar 19, 2017)

Teriyaki chicken with a side of spanish rice... splash of mikes red hot sauce on the rice.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Wendy's cheeseburger and fries.


----------



## DELETE (Aug 23, 2016)

Fries with taco bells "spicy ranchero" sauce on it.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

tom yum noodles


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

sweet and sour pork with pork chow mein.


----------



## MOXL3Y (Mar 19, 2017)

Sausage, egg, and cheddar sandwich from Starbucks


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

banana nut muffin.


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Spring Onion Tayto's. :nice


----------



## MOXL3Y (Mar 19, 2017)

Brats and mac n' cheese for lunch.


----------



## mrdiamond77 (Feb 14, 2015)

Southern fried chicken, peas, chips and tomato ketchup.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Country fried chicken :mckinney


----------



## mrdiamond77 (Feb 14, 2015)

Milk chocolate biscuits with a cup of tea.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Strawberry Custard Concrete from Sonic.


----------



## MOXL3Y (Mar 19, 2017)

IDONTSHIV FOREVER said:


> Strawberry Custard Concrete from Sonic.


Yummy :cheer


----------



## MOXL3Y (Mar 19, 2017)

Spicy chicken sandwich, fries, and fried nuggs with a cookies and cream shake from Chick-fil-a


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

chicken soup


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Potato salad, ham, salad and French bread, with some freshly squeezed orange juice.


----------



## mrdiamond77 (Feb 14, 2015)

Crumpets toasted with butter and a cup of tea.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Chocolate raisins, paprika crisps & a cheese sandwich

Sent from my 4009X using Tapatalk


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

leftover Chinese.


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Lasagna with a side of Coleslaw earlier.

Now I'm going to have a few dark chocolate Digestives and some Salt & Vinegar Walkers.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## mrdiamond77 (Feb 14, 2015)

Chinese Takeaway.


----------



## southrnbygrace (Jun 14, 2014)

Homemade lemon pound cake


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Salisbury steak tv dinner


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

apple pie


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Sunday Roast :yay


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

apple cinnamon oatmeal:woo


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Sunday dinner. :thumbsup


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

2 tangerines
Peanut butter on saltines
Kefir w/ coconut chia seeds :banderas


----------



## mrdiamond77 (Feb 14, 2015)

Piece of coconut & jam layer cake with a cup of tea.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

tri tip, macaroni, and baked beans.


----------



## mrdiamond77 (Feb 14, 2015)

Hamburger with onions and tomato ketchup.


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Banana on Wheaten Bread, four dark chocolate digestives and a packet of Worcester Sauce Walkers.

:sodone


----------



## mrdiamond77 (Feb 14, 2015)

Box of chocolates from Easter. Finished off the second layer.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

a blueberry and banana nut muffi. :woo


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Sausage salad. :woo


----------



## mrdiamond77 (Feb 14, 2015)

Chocolate Gateaux.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Beef & potatoes :thumbsup


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

taquitos with hot sauce.


----------



## MOXL3Y (Mar 19, 2017)

Eggs & sausage patties


----------



## Lm2 (Feb 18, 2008)

Chicken and mushroom pizza :woo


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

baked beans and macaroni.


----------



## MOXL3Y (Mar 19, 2017)

Smoothie with coconut water, pineapple, mango, avocado, and lemon. BAM! :gun:


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

apple cinnamon muffin


----------



## MOXL3Y (Mar 19, 2017)

Lenny & Larry's Chocolate Chip cookie


----------



## Faboss (Apr 26, 2017)

Figs with cheese.


----------



## MOXL3Y (Mar 19, 2017)

Hotdogs with onions and mustard


----------



## mrdiamond77 (Feb 14, 2015)

Bacon, sausage, eggs, black pudding and tomatoes.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Chicken & chips :mckinney


----------



## Jam (Nov 6, 2015)

Just nailed some minted lamb chops


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

McChicken and a large Coke.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

dos chicken enchiladas. :homer


----------



## Boba Fett (Jul 9, 2013)

Grilled Shrimp and Rice


----------



## lagofala (Jun 22, 2016)

A small piece of thai spiced crispy chicken.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Mac and cheese, then some chocolate.


----------



## MOXL3Y (Mar 19, 2017)

Grilled cheddar sausages with vegetable pasta


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

Do Dornish girls count?


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

blueberry muffin and toast


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Salad. :meh


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Mini turkey Kiev's,. French fries and pilau rice

Sent from my 4009X using Tapatalk


----------



## mrdiamond77 (Feb 14, 2015)

Lamb chops, baked beans and chips.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Chicken & chips again.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

fish and chips


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Just did a knee to the face to a 6" chicken sandwitch


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

hot and spicy tom yum noodle soup


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Liquorice!


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Beans on Toast w/ a side of Coleslaw. :thumbsup


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

chinese take away


----------



## MOXL3Y (Mar 19, 2017)

Homemade pizza


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

My last blueberry muffin.


----------



## Sensei Utero (May 1, 2016)

Coco Pops.


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Vegetable Roll and a cheesy chip. :sodone


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Just did a Rainmaker to a bowl of fruits


----------



## mrdiamond77 (Feb 14, 2015)

Steak pie, peas, potatoes and HP Brown sauce.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Sausages, potatoes, gravy :nice


----------



## MOXL3Y (Mar 19, 2017)

Piece of chicken and two chocolate chip cookies !!


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

chicken nuggets and tater tots


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

strawberry shortcake


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

ravioli


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Butter chicken curry and naan bread :yum:

I'd been thinking about it all day lol.


----------



## MOXL3Y (Mar 19, 2017)

Eggs with sausage patties. Such a wonderful staple of my diet.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

sausage biscuit


----------



## MOXL3Y (Mar 19, 2017)

Well.. its Friday....

2 pieces of pizza from the cafe. 1 cheese, 1 pep.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Burger & chip :thumbsup


----------



## mrdiamond77 (Feb 14, 2015)

Steak, mushrooms, tomatoes, eggs and chips.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Gordo beef burrito.


----------



## mrdiamond77 (Feb 14, 2015)

Mini cheddars.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Amazing spaghetti courtesy of my mother. :homer


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Apricot pie.


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

Cheap alcohol and pizza.


----------



## Jay Valero (Mar 13, 2017)

Pulled pork warmed in it's out fat and juices with homemade bbq sauce.


----------



## Rugrat (Jun 30, 2013)

Tuna on a wholemeal pitta, one of my fave healthy snacks


----------



## MOXL3Y (Mar 19, 2017)

Super Cheesesteak with all the toppings .. gotta cure last night somehow


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Strawberry Pop Tarts :woo:woo


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Leftover spaghetti for breakfast.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Just did a muscle buster to a bowl of rice, salad, beans and chicken.


----------



## mrdiamond77 (Feb 14, 2015)

Chicken curry and chips.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

A Medium Rare Steak with Peri Peri Fries and some Fried Onions.


----------



## Jam (Nov 6, 2015)

Obsessed with this cookie dough special


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

bag of salt n vinegar chips.


----------



## Jonasolsson96 (Dec 31, 2014)

I'm in Madrid on vacation went to this amazing resturant that made tortellini from scratch with ham and mushrooms. Might be the best meal I have ever had


----------



## mrdiamond77 (Feb 14, 2015)

A packet of smoky bacon crisps.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

chili dogs


----------



## 2 Ton 21 (Dec 28, 2011)

Bacon coleslaw burgers with ketchup and mustard, I grilled.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

hokkein noodles with satay sauce


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Sunday dinner :becky2


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

Big buffalo chicken sandwich and some fries. :saul


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

blueberry waffles


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Salad :becky as it's too warm for anything else.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Homemade Chicken Tikka Masala with Boiled Rice.


----------



## mrdiamond77 (Feb 14, 2015)

Toblerone chocolate.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

sausage, biscuits, and sausage gravy.


----------



## BehindYou (Jun 16, 2011)

I made JD chilli with chipotlr, mince, bacon and frankfurters.

So good.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

chicken alfredo and peas


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Toasted pancakes and a banana. :thumbsup


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

fried egg and toast


----------



## DELETE (Aug 23, 2016)

Punkamaniac said:


> Toasted pancakes and a *banana*. :thumbsup


:Tripslick


----------



## nyelator (Oct 3, 2016)

Toast


----------



## DELETE (Aug 23, 2016)

Grilled cheese sandwich (i partially burnt it tho )


----------



## mrdiamond77 (Feb 14, 2015)

Roast beef, potatoes, vegetables and gravy.


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Sausage baps x2.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Chicken fillet burger & chip :nice


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

chicken pot pie


----------



## mrdiamond77 (Feb 14, 2015)

Packet of Steak and onion crisps.


----------



## MOXL3Y (Mar 19, 2017)

Meatballs tossed in spaghetti sauce (Y)


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

pancakes wth butter and syrup. :mark


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Chicken & ham pie :mckinney


----------



## MOXL3Y (Mar 19, 2017)

Bratwurst with caramel pudding for desert


----------



## mrdiamond77 (Feb 14, 2015)

Minted lamb chops, peas and chips.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Lasagna and peas


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

maple and brown sugar oatmeal


----------



## MOXL3Y (Mar 19, 2017)

White chocolate chip cheesecake with a graham cracker crust :rock1


----------



## mrdiamond77 (Feb 14, 2015)

Southern fried chicken, peas and potato wedges.


----------



## DELETE (Aug 23, 2016)

cracker


----------



## BaeBae (May 10, 2017)

3 red velvety cupcakes, 2 oreo cupcakes, 4 mini nilla cupcakes with frosting n a nilla wafer on top, ONE peanutbuttercup n sprinkles cupcake with extra drizzle. YUM! My BF makes the best cupcakes EVAR!


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

strawberry shortcake


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Chips and gravy 

Sent from my 4009X using Tapatalk


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Just got surprised with an Ultimate Cheeseburger and curly fries for lunch. Life is good.


----------



## Kostic (May 5, 2015)

A plate of chicken, potatoes and a cabbage and onion salad.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

pasta.


----------



## BaeJLee (Mar 12, 2017)

Cinnamon/raisin bagel with cream cheese


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

Seedless red grapes. :benson1


----------



## DELETE (Aug 23, 2016)

Tuna pasta


----------



## chemical (Apr 8, 2014)

Toast with butter on it and some cantaloupe.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

_*Oatmeal.*_


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

strawberry and a blueberry yogurt.


----------



## MOXL3Y (Mar 19, 2017)

Lenny & Larry's Snickerdoodle protein cookie. 

Delightful!


----------



## mrdiamond77 (Feb 14, 2015)

Croissants with butter and jam.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

chicken teriyaki and rice.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Tuna fish sandwich.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Salted corn chips.


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

_Spinach, Bacon, Egg, Avocado Salad w/Diet Coke._ :krillin3 :becky2


----------



## Jam (Nov 6, 2015)

Starting the day as it should be started with a bacon sandwich


----------



## MOXL3Y (Mar 19, 2017)

Eggs and sausage patties with a lil salt & peppa


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

apple cinnamon oatmeal


----------



## mrdiamond77 (Feb 14, 2015)

Welsh cakes with butter.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

A packet of Tayto Burger Bites coming up the road from the show :yay
@Punkamaniac you need to try these :benson


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Tuna sandwich and tomato soup.


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

Whataburger :tripsblessed


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

Marinated steak & string beans :tucky


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

fettucine bosciola

:homer3


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Ambrose Girl said:


> Salted corn chips.


Another bag of them :lol


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

breakfast burrito


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

pad thai


----------



## MOXL3Y (Mar 19, 2017)

Two double cheeseburgers with mayo, grilled onion, BBQ sauce and Franks red hot sauce. BAM!!!! :gun:


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Banana bap. :thumbsup


----------



## SonOfAnarchy91 (Jan 4, 2015)

Curry Noodles then some Strawberry Laces


----------



## Jam (Nov 6, 2015)

Got some from the market not the best cut but my stomach won't care


----------



## Jam (Nov 6, 2015)

Pizza Hut chocolate orange cookie dough


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

from Jack in the Box.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

I just had a couple of mandarins.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

hokkein noodles with sweet chilli sauce


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

5$ Meal deal from taco bell.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Boston clam chowder


----------



## DELETE (Aug 23, 2016)

NasJayz said:


> 5$ Meal deal from taco bell.


My ninja roud


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Ulster Fry! :yay


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Salt & Vinegar crisp sandwich and a banana. :thumbsup


----------



## mrdiamond77 (Feb 14, 2015)

Toast with butter and a cup of tea.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

spaghetti and meatballs for lunch.


----------



## Jonasolsson96 (Dec 31, 2014)

Lassagne made with italian sausage and for lunch I had a whopper, a cheeseburger with some fries. Talk about an unhealthy day


----------



## DELETE (Aug 23, 2016)

pb&j with some cow titty juice :nice.


----------



## Lewdog1976 (Feb 21, 2017)

Had a hamburger with some kick ass sriracha mayo. It was the bomb.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

pork chops, scalloped potatoes, macaroni, and baked beans for Mother's Day.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

fruit salad


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Strawberry Oreo chocolate :yum:


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

A layla. A lil English muffin. 

Sent from my 4009X using Tapatalk


----------



## Ygor (Jul 19, 2013)

Some great Carne Asada w/corn tortillas, rice and beans.


----------



## MOXL3Y (Mar 19, 2017)

birthday cake remix ice cream from Coldstone (Y)


----------



## Unorthodox (Jan 8, 2013)

Chicken, Bacon and salad wrap, A chocolate caramel cheesecake and an orange lucozade. Yummyyyyyyyy!


----------



## krtgolfing (Nov 2, 2015)

Pizza.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

leftover macaroni, baked beans and scalloped potatoes.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Chicken Chasseur :nice


----------



## DELETE (Aug 23, 2016)

Chicken and beef empanada


----------



## mrdiamond77 (Feb 14, 2015)

Lamb shank with vegetables, potatoes and gravy.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

calzone


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Sausages, mashed potato and peas.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

blueberry muffin


----------



## CB Wanalaya (Nov 26, 2011)

I snapped into a Slim Jim. (ooh yeah)


----------



## mrdiamond77 (Feb 14, 2015)

Gammon, sausage, mushrooms, black pudding, eggs, tomatoes and tomato ketchup.


----------



## DELETE (Aug 23, 2016)

bagel bites


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Pie, tatties and peas. :sodone


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Had a chicken fillet burger & chip earlier :mckinney


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Barbecue chips.


----------



## MOXL3Y (Mar 19, 2017)

Lenny & Larry's Snickerdoodle cookie 

+

White Mystery Airhead :dance2


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

One of those thingys with bread sticks and chocolate and strawberry dip to dip them in :lol I bought it from the Asian food store that's next door to my course building at lunch today lol.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Cheeseburger and fries


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

apple cinnamon oatmeal


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Vegetable Roll & a cheesy chip. :thumbsup


----------



## mrdiamond77 (Feb 14, 2015)

Roast Chicken, vegetables, potatoes and gravy.


----------



## chemical (Apr 8, 2014)

A salad with lettuce, grape tomatoes, cucumbers, celery, green peppers, and green olives with a raspberry vinaigrette salad dressing.


----------



## DELETE (Aug 23, 2016)

Vanilla cake


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

chili dog and tater tots


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

apple cinnamon muffin


----------



## mrdiamond77 (Feb 14, 2015)

Lamb chops, peas and potatoes.


----------



## DELETE (Aug 23, 2016)

Skittles... then a meat lovers breakfast bowl an hour later. 


Had to get some energy so I couldnt go to sleep on 13 reasons why.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

@AryaDark @IDONTSHIV FOREVER

Orecchiette pasta with 2 pounds ground veal, caper, thyme, rosemary diced onion, Parmigiana-Reggiano cheese, parsley and chicken stock and white wine for glazed sauce, with a couple of slices of Italian bread.

:dance :dance :dance


----------



## chemical (Apr 8, 2014)

Kraft Dinner.


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

Reese's Peanut Butter Cup. :bayley2


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Fish and chips. And it was amazing, cos I was really hungry.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Panda Express


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Cowboy supper :mckinney


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Burger & chips. :meh


----------



## Jam (Nov 6, 2015)

Butterfly King Prawns


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

broccoli beef and chow mein.


----------



## chemical (Apr 8, 2014)

3 fried eggs on a large piece of light rye toast and a bowl of cut up fresh pineapple.


----------



## MOXL3Y (Mar 19, 2017)

Two white chocolate chip cookies :mark:


----------



## DELETE (Aug 23, 2016)

Pizza rolls.


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

Hoisin Duck pizza.


----------



## mrdiamond77 (Feb 14, 2015)

Packet of Cheese and onion crisps.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

chili dog


----------



## mrdiamond77 (Feb 14, 2015)

3 Crumpets toasted with loads of butter and a cup of tea.


----------



## MOXL3Y (Mar 19, 2017)

Spaghetti and meatballs! :mark


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

KFC.


----------



## mrdiamond77 (Feb 14, 2015)

Chicken curry and chips.


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

2 Bakewell slices


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

mashed potatoes with gravy, coleslaw, and fried chicken


----------



## mrdiamond77 (Feb 14, 2015)

Milk chocolate biscuits with a cup of tea.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

A lemon tart.


----------



## Daggdag (Jun 14, 2011)

a full course meal I made with my girlfriend and her family.

Course 1; Cream of mushroom soup

Course 2; A spinach and arugala salad with apples and walnuts and a raspberry vinaigrette 

Course 3; Pan Seared Yellowfin Tuna Filet with a side of white rice, picked ginger and a wasabi dipping sauce.

Course 4; Lime Sorbet (as a palet cleanser)

Course 5; Roasted Leg of Lamb with a side of mashed baby red potatoes and grilled asparagus.

Course 6; A bourbon bread pudding.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

strawberry shortcake with whipped cream on top.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Sunday Dinner (Chicken wrapped in bacon)


----------



## ellthom (May 2, 2011)

I made myself some soup and now I feel terribly sick.... I hate my own cooking xD


----------



## Jam (Nov 6, 2015)

Sunday dinner @CJ


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Apple Jacks


----------



## mrdiamond77 (Feb 14, 2015)

Cherry Pie and custard.


----------



## Jam (Nov 6, 2015)

Cookie dough business










RIP teeth hello diabetes


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

ravioli


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Combination pizza from Round Table during Backlash.


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Curry Chip Tayto's. :sodone


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Chicken strips in gravy :mckinney


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Blueberry pancakes bacon & eggs. :banderas


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

two breakfast burritos with picante.


----------



## Jonasolsson96 (Dec 31, 2014)

Ate a tuna sandwitch. 

Tuna 
Diced tomateos 
Diced cucumber 
Diced red pepper 
Corn 
Avocado 
Salt
Peppar 
Mustard 
= 
Success


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Another breakfast burrito.


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

A tomato cup-a-soup
A chicken tikka curry with rice
2 loin pork steaks

Very filling, but where was the taste :frown2:


----------



## Martins (May 4, 2011)

Nice thick piece of chicken breast seasoned with lemon and rosemary with bell peppers.

Feels nice to actually eat some fuckin' meat once in a while. I've gotten so used to canned tuna, mushrooms with pasta and rice and beans and fuckin' cold cuts sandwiches for meals that savouring proper ones, even if not at all complex, becomes that much more satisfying. Nice fresh apple afterwards and washed it all down WITH A GODDAMN CUP OF HARD-ASS BLACK COFFEE AND A LUCKY STRIKE


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

leftover combination pizza.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Apple Jacks


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Giant hotdog topped with pulled pork and a bowl of chips. 

Sent from my 4009X using Tapatalk


----------



## MOXL3Y (Mar 19, 2017)

bbq chicken with spanish rice :dance:


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Vegetable Roll, tatties and beans. :thumbsup


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Fish & chips (Y)


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Pastrami sandwich, Amish potato salad, and baked beans.


----------



## rennlc (Feb 22, 2011)

I ate a world. Part of the new Bray Wyatt diet.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Mac and cheese. I have it for dinner every Wednesday


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

maple and brown sugar oatmeal.


----------



## MOXL3Y (Mar 19, 2017)

Eggs & sausage patties washed down with a Burundi blueberry lemonade Bai drink.


----------



## mrdiamond77 (Feb 14, 2015)

Cherry Pie with cream.


----------



## MOXL3Y (Mar 19, 2017)

Double cheeseburger with lettuce and onions... on a toasted bun.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Amish potato salad and baked beans


----------



## nyelator (Oct 3, 2016)

UTZ Ripples Sour Cream and Onion Potato Chips


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

Fromage Frais and 3 loin pork steaks, in that order.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

chili macaroni.


----------



## mrdiamond77 (Feb 14, 2015)

Apple Pie and Cream.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

breakfast burrito and a hashbrown.


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

Salmon fishcakes


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

strawberry shortcake


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

apple cinnamon oatmeal again.


----------



## Jam (Nov 6, 2015)




----------



## mrdiamond77 (Feb 14, 2015)

Ham Salad.


----------



## MOXL3Y (Mar 19, 2017)

bratwurst with an italian salad 

+

3 miniature reese cups for desert


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

egg whites and a piece of wheat bread


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Burger.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Bacon & fried potato slices smothered in red sauce :done


----------



## mrdiamond77 (Feb 14, 2015)

Packet of salt and vinegar crisps.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

spicy beef taquitos


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

They're goooood


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

maple and brown sugar oatmeal


----------



## Jam (Nov 6, 2015)




----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

had a totally normal breakfast this afternoon:

-bag of popcorn
-2 oranges
-white macademia nut cookie
-kombucha tea


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

_Steak and Eggs Spinach Salad_ :tucky


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

Crackers and cheese, so many crackers.


----------



## Purpleyellowgreen (May 31, 2014)

SureUmm said:


> had a totally normal breakfast this afternoon:
> 
> -bag of popcorn
> -2 oranges
> ...


Settle down, settle down now.


----------



## Purpleyellowgreen (May 31, 2014)

:bron3 had some rather terrible waffle fries from carl's jr. Still hot about it.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Chili dogs.


----------



## mrdiamond77 (Feb 14, 2015)

Packet of Smoky Bacon crisps.


----------



## MOXL3Y (Mar 19, 2017)

Pizza Cucinova 

Make your own pizza with fresh ingredients then cook it in their stove oven grill thingamabobber. (Y)


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

*Apple and Tuna*


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Ulster Fry! :yay


----------



## Purpleyellowgreen (May 31, 2014)

A good portion of a family size bag of salt and vinegar chips. My heart says it was fantastic while the roof of my mouth say's you're a fucking idiot.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Sunday Roast :done



Punkamaniac said:


> Ulster Fry! :yay


:mark


----------



## Jam (Nov 6, 2015)

Really need to stop taking pics of all my food like some Instagram loser


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

sausage biscuts wens3


----------



## mrdiamond77 (Feb 14, 2015)

Hamburger with onions and tomato ketchup.


----------



## Jam (Nov 6, 2015)

Ordered cookie dough special again (no picture this time )

Half double chocolate half white chocolate with a raspberry sauce :sodone


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Domino's Hawaiian pizza.


----------



## mrdiamond77 (Feb 14, 2015)

Assorted biscuits with a cup of tea.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

A Vegemite and potato chip sandwich and a mandarin.


----------



## kristie wilson (Dec 30, 2016)

mashed potatoes & gravy


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Mexican Pizza


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

lamb cutlets and pasta


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Addictive.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

peaches n cream oatmeal.


----------



## mrdiamond77 (Feb 14, 2015)

Toblerone chocolate.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Pasta


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Beefburger & gravy chip :thumbsup


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Hot dog, potato salad, and baked beans for Memorial Day.


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Sausage Rolls smothered in brown sauce and a yogurt. :thumbsup


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Fried egg and cheese sandwich.


----------



## MOXL3Y (Mar 19, 2017)

Cheeseburger with onions and lettuce. Tator tots on the side! (Y)


----------



## nyelator (Oct 3, 2016)

Oreos


----------



## mrdiamond77 (Feb 14, 2015)

Roast lamb with mint sauce, potatoes, vegetables and gravy.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Cowboy supper :nice


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

hot dog and potato salad


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

blueberry waffle


----------



## mrdiamond77 (Feb 14, 2015)

Croissants with butter and jam.


----------



## Jam (Nov 6, 2015)

Last pictute now honest :lol

Oreo Donut


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Pie and tatties. :nice


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Fish bites :mckinney


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

Plaice in breadcrumbs.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Ultimate Cheeseburger and curly fries


----------



## Piehound (Dec 16, 2015)

As I type this I'm eating an Italian sub, chips and drinking a Heineken.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Homemade pizzas with spaghetti, ham and cheese.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

banana nut muffin


----------



## nyelator (Oct 3, 2016)

Meatballs


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Tilapia, lettuce, tomatoes


----------



## mrdiamond77 (Feb 14, 2015)

Steak, eggs and potatoes.


----------



## MOXL3Y (Mar 19, 2017)

spaghetti & meatballs!!!


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

sausage egg mcmuffin


----------



## kristie wilson (Dec 30, 2016)

doritos


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I just finished Wendy's for lunch - cheeseburger and fries :yum:


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

cheese, sandwich spread and beef bologna sandwich.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

sushi :homer3


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Frosted Flakes


----------



## mrdiamond77 (Feb 14, 2015)

Steak pie, peas and chips.


----------



## Jam (Nov 6, 2015)

Carbonara, threw in some prawns too :sodone 

No more pictures :lol


----------



## MOXL3Y (Mar 19, 2017)

Two cream filled donuts in honor of National Doughnut Day (Y)


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Coup De Grace said:


> Two cream filled donuts in honor of National Doughnut Day (Y)


National Doughnut Day!








:dance


----------



## mrdiamond77 (Feb 14, 2015)

BBQ flavoured Pringles.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

spicy hot chili


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Burger King Nuggets


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Beans on Toast. :thumbsup


----------



## mrdiamond77 (Feb 14, 2015)

Sausage Rolls with tomato ketchup.


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Chicken Goujon(s) supper and a pastie from a local chippy. :done

The Goujons weren't the greatest.


----------



## mrdiamond77 (Feb 14, 2015)

Chicken Rogan Josh Curry and chips.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Burger van burger :bjpenn


----------



## nyelator (Oct 3, 2016)

Donuts


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

spaghetti and meatballs


----------



## MOXL3Y (Mar 19, 2017)

smoked BBQ brisket sub with mayo, lettuce, and cheddar cheese :up


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

Porridge oats with cinnamon.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Chicken Teryaki from Subway.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Spanish rice


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Black pudding and cheese sandwich.


----------



## mrdiamond77 (Feb 14, 2015)

Hamburger with onions and tomato ketchup.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

spaghetti tv dinner


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Sunday dinner. :thumbsup


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Corned beef bap & some strawberry cheesecake :mark


----------



## Samoandrop73 (Aug 4, 2013)

Enjoying some Moonshine soaked cherries & some Yards IPA getting ready for the Iron Maiden concert tonight.Can't wait!


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

Some half-assed chili I whipped up. Kidney beans, tomato sauce, a little bit of canned corn, too much chili powder, simmered on lo for an hour.


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

Chicken Tikka with Pilau Rice, Onion Bhaji, Bombay Potato


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

chicken enchilada and rice.


----------



## nyelator (Oct 3, 2016)

Sunflower seeds


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Celery


----------



## nyelator (Oct 3, 2016)

Pork chops


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

Chicken, bacon and leek bake.


----------



## BaeJLee (Mar 12, 2017)

An ice cream sandwich


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

When there's no ham left, so you're left with the shitty ass potted meat spread for your shitty ass late night sandwich










If you don't know what Potted Meat Spread is, you're not British enough yet


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

two sausage croissants and a hash brown.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Fruity Pebbles


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Fish finger sandwich and a pint of mango smoothie


----------



## Green Arrow (Jun 6, 2017)

Roast beef sandwich and fries.


----------



## mrdiamond77 (Feb 14, 2015)

Gammon, sausage, eggs, black pudding, hash browns and tomatoes. I am stuffed.


----------



## nyelator (Oct 3, 2016)

Popcorn


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Mike & Ike


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

meatloaf tv dinner.


----------



## MOXL3Y (Mar 19, 2017)

White Mystery flavor Airhead :mark


----------



## nyelator (Oct 3, 2016)

Steak


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

spicy doritos


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

blueberry muffin


----------



## MOXL3Y (Mar 19, 2017)

cheeseburger with a toasted bun, lettuce, onion 

AND

a chocolate pudding containing Oreo chunks for desert

:dance


----------



## mrdiamond77 (Feb 14, 2015)

Lamb chops, peas and chips with HP Brown Sauce.


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

Potato & Steak, Asparagus Salad. :krillin3


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

fish and chips


----------



## IDidPaige (Mar 18, 2017)

My girlfriend.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Just did a Coquina Clutch to a Tuna Wrap, it didn't put up much of a fight.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Celery


----------



## MOXL3Y (Mar 19, 2017)

Post-workout:

Cookies & cream protein shake, with a blue raspberry flavored Airhead (Y)


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Mince & tatties.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

blueberry muffin again. :woo


----------



## Jam (Nov 6, 2015)

1st time ever having subway, steak & cheese on Italian herbs & cheese with extra bacon & BBQ sauce

Also got 6 cookies for the sake of it


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Bacon :mark


----------



## Oda Nobunaga (Jun 12, 2006)

Horse Mackerel, Flounder, Eel, Sea Eel, Tuna, Smoked Salmon, Octopus, Smelt Roe, and Mackerel nigiri sushi with a Seaweed Salad. The place I went to is probably the best (and most authentic) Japanese Sushi restaurant around here.


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

Rice Krispies, the knock-off version.


----------



## mrdiamond77 (Feb 14, 2015)

Croissants with jam and butter.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

chili dogs


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Pepperoni Pizza


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Celery


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Denver omelet


----------



## mrdiamond77 (Feb 14, 2015)

Steak, eggs, tomatoes and chips.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Just did a Coup De Grace to a bowl of rice, chicken, beans and salad.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Sultana Bran.

It is so difficult to eat at the moment with only one arm. I can't use a knife so my Mum has to cut up my food for me and I can't lift anything heavier than a fork right now.


----------



## Piers (Sep 1, 2015)

Spinach


----------



## MOXL3Y (Mar 19, 2017)

Eggs, sausage and a 'Ultra Blue' can of Monster Energy (Y)


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Spicy Doritos


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

fish, no chips


----------



## mrdiamond77 (Feb 14, 2015)

Packet of Smoky bacon crisps.


----------



## Jackal (Nov 6, 2014)

Humble Pie


----------



## MOXL3Y (Mar 19, 2017)

Homemade pepperoni pizza


----------



## nyelator (Oct 3, 2016)

Double Cheeseburger


----------



## mrdiamond77 (Feb 14, 2015)

Sausage Rolls with tomato ketchup.


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Chips and rice half/half. :thumbsup


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Chicken fillet burger with bacon & cheese :mckinney


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

scrambled eggs, sausage, and toast.


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Purple Yam Ice Cream


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

BBQ Ribs & rice


----------



## mrdiamond77 (Feb 14, 2015)

BBQ flavoured Pringles.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

jalapeno chili


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Baked beans on toast then a toffee pudding.


----------



## mrdiamond77 (Feb 14, 2015)

Chicken curry and chips.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Sunday Roast :yay


----------



## Jam (Nov 6, 2015)

Joining the Sunday Dinner vibes


----------



## mrdiamond77 (Feb 14, 2015)

Blackcurrent tart and cream.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

grilled cheese


----------



## XxTalonxX (Oct 9, 2013)

Pizza


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Packet of Bikers.


----------



## krtgolfing (Nov 2, 2015)

Turkey bacon club with a side of baked potato chip and strawberries.


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Sausages and a cheesy coleslaw chip. :thumbsup


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

macaroni and cheese


----------



## mrdiamond77 (Feb 14, 2015)

Steak pie and chips.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Scampi Fries :mckinney


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Spaghetti


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

double cheeseburger and a Coke.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Apple Jacks.


----------



## GeekSheek89 (Jun 13, 2017)

Last nights Pizza xD


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

An Apple


----------



## mrdiamond77 (Feb 14, 2015)

Roast Lamb, vegetables, potatoes, mint sauce and gravy.


----------



## MOXL3Y (Mar 19, 2017)

Snickerdoodle cookie and some peanut butter


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

two McChickens and a large Coke.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Bean & Rice Burritos


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Cookies Cream ice cream


----------



## Martins (May 4, 2011)

Snails :homer

Fucking finally. I quite dislike Summer, but one of my favourite parts of it is that it's when snails show up on the menus in some bars and you get to spend a few hours in the afternoon or night, with friends, eating those little fuckers soaked in butter and garlic accompanied by 5-10 beers. Absolutely delicious.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

homemade spaghetti and meatballs courtesy of mi madre. :mark


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Weetabex


----------



## Machismo88 (Jul 12, 2016)

BBQ Pringles


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Chilli Heatwave Doritos & a sausage and bacon sandwich


----------



## MOXL3Y (Mar 19, 2017)

Tall glass of chocolate milk! :mark


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Chicken Parm Sandwich :homer


----------



## mrdiamond77 (Feb 14, 2015)

Steak, eggs and potatoes.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Chicken fillet burger & a super chip


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

leftover spaghetti and meatballs:homer


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Philly Cheese Steak


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Banger's & Mash! :thumbsup


----------



## mrdiamond77 (Feb 14, 2015)

Cold meats and salad.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

You know, the usual. Having Breakfast at Night. Saves me doing it in the morning :jericho2


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

chicken enchilada


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

maple and brown sugar oatmeal.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Chicken & ham pie :mckinney


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Burger & chips. :done


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Made a stack sandwich with black pudding sausage bacon and egg.


----------



## mrdiamond77 (Feb 14, 2015)

Cold meats and salad, again. It's too hot to cook.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Just did a Spiral Tap a banana.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

I just finished devouring a delicious dish of Chicken, Prawn & Chorizo Paella. And now I am having some Chocolate Profiteroles with Cream for Desert.


----------



## Jam (Nov 6, 2015)

Butterfly King Prawns


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Steamed Tilapia


----------



## mrdiamond77 (Feb 14, 2015)

Magnum Ice Cream.


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

*Scrambled eggs & steak w/ roasted asparagus*


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Really sick today. Turned to the medicinal properties of a Sonic strawberry slush.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Sultana Bran. LOL I'm eating it loads :lol


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

*Had some M&M's chocolate before.*


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Just did an accolade to a Snickers bar


----------



## mrdiamond77 (Feb 14, 2015)

Strawberries and cream.


----------



## g972 (Jul 10, 2015)

pussy


----------



## Ronny (Apr 7, 2016)




----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Orange Sukie & a chicken & bacon sandwich (Y)


----------



## Jay Valero (Mar 13, 2017)

Veggie and cheese frittata.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Just did a piledriver to a bottle of orange juice.


----------



## mrdiamond77 (Feb 14, 2015)

Pizza from supermarket.


----------



## Jam (Nov 6, 2015)

Carbonara, threw in some king prawns & some chicken :sodone


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Chicken Goujon(s) supper! :sodone

:sodone :sodone :sodone


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Pasta


----------



## Jam (Nov 6, 2015)

Milkybar Krushem from KFC :sodone


----------



## mrdiamond77 (Feb 14, 2015)

Summer fruits tart with cream.


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Chicken Salad. :thumbsup


----------



## MOXL3Y (Mar 19, 2017)

Two sausages and some habanero flavored almonds


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Just did a superplex to a 12" chicken sandwich.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

BBQ chicken and rice


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

Homemade personal pizza with my signature spicy chili ginger sauce. Toppings: sauce, cheese, onions, green onions, jalapeno pepperoni, pineapple.

wens3


----------



## Jonasolsson96 (Dec 31, 2014)

Home made burger with tomato,onion,salad,bacon,fried egg, and I used 
mayonnaise,ketchup , mustard, dried minced onion,dried minced garlic,white vinegar,hot sauce,pepper for the dressing.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Had a BBQ earlier :sodone


----------



## mrdiamond77 (Feb 14, 2015)

Tartan shortbread biscuits with a cup of tea.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Carne Asada Steak, Carnitas, Chorizo, and Chicken Tacos :homer


----------



## mrdiamond77 (Feb 14, 2015)

Steak, mushrooms, tomatoes, eggs and chips.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Just did a rainmaker to a cup of coffee.


----------



## MOXL3Y (Mar 19, 2017)

PB&J sandwich with a sugar free chocolate pudding cup. (Y)


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Bowl of Cornflakes. :thumbsup


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Chicken & bacon bap :mckinney


----------



## Jay Valero (Mar 13, 2017)

Beef chow mei fun.


----------



## MOXL3Y (Mar 19, 2017)

Snickerdoodle cookie and a diet Snapple Raspberry tea


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Carnitas Enchiladas :homer


----------



## mrdiamond77 (Feb 14, 2015)

Ham salad with potatoes.


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Sausage and Coleslaw sandwich. :nice


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Chicken fillet burger with a superchip & some Brown Lemonade :becky2



Punkamaniac said:


> Sausage and Coleslaw sandwich. :nice


I hear those taste better if you leave out the coleslaw :beckylol


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

Burnt toast
Black coffee
Banana
Hashbrowns with Taco Bell hot sauce

fuck yes


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

3 cheeses pasta bake :yum:


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Gouji berry granola and a cup of Kenko


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

_*Chicken Nuggets & Fries*_


----------



## Refuse (Jan 1, 2006)

Blueberries, Grapes and Raspberries.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Mexican Rice Casserole


----------



## MOXL3Y (Mar 19, 2017)

Vanilla and chocolate swirl pudding with Oreo chunks!! :clap


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

An Apple


----------



## BeastBrockLesnar (Apr 16, 2017)

pussy


----------



## mrdiamond77 (Feb 14, 2015)

Raspberry Ripple Ice Cream.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

_*Chicken And Rice.*_


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Garlic Chicken Pizza


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Chicken fillet burger & chip :thumbsup


----------



## mrdiamond77 (Feb 14, 2015)

Gammon, sausage, mushrooms, black pudding, hash browns, tomatoes and tomato ketchup. I am now stuffed after eating all that, and also very thirsty.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Sausage bacon and egg pizza


----------



## Jam (Nov 6, 2015)

Ribeye steak :sodone


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Two Vegetable Roll's. :thumbsup


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Chicken and rice


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Cheese on toast.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Just had some Lamb Chops for lunch.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Chicken Stir-Fry


----------



## mrdiamond77 (Feb 14, 2015)

Gravy and chips from chip shop.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Crinkle chips and a peppered steak


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Turkey & bacon pie :nice


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Burger. :becky


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Spreadable cheese on crackers, a packet of mixed fruit pieces (raisins, apricots and apples) and some BBQ crackers.

I'm eating a lot of cheese lately? :lol


----------



## Jonasolsson96 (Dec 31, 2014)

Somali food 

Stew that had lamb,carrot,potato and peas served with a flatbread they call sabayaad. Very tasty


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Coco pops


----------



## mrdiamond77 (Feb 14, 2015)

Sausage rolls with tomato ketchup.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Tuna fish sandwich


----------



## mrdiamond77 (Feb 14, 2015)

Chicken Balti Curry with chips.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Burger van burger :bjpenn


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Spaghetti


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Cheddar and bacon Potato Skins.


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Ulster Fry! :yay


----------



## mrdiamond77 (Feb 14, 2015)

Hamburger with onions and tomato ketchup.


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

Shrimp kebab
BBQ steak
Nachos and Colombian salsa
Plain white bread
Tiramisu cake
Apple pie
Beer

My boss had a BBQ party and I wanted to bang his daughter. wens3


----------



## mrdiamond77 (Feb 14, 2015)

Strawberries and ice cream.


----------



## kellyon (Jun 26, 2017)

chocolate brownie with ice-cream


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

an APPLE


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Tuna sandwich :bayley2


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Carne Asada Steak Tacos


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Sardines sandwich


----------



## mrdiamond77 (Feb 14, 2015)

Chicken and ham with salad and potatoes.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Spaghetti


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Fried Chicken, Mashed Potatoes & Gravy, and Green Beans


----------



## Jam (Nov 6, 2015)

tonnes of pasta to cure the hangover

threw in some diced chicken, prawns & made a light cheese sauce to go with it


----------



## mrdiamond77 (Feb 14, 2015)

Lamb chops, peas and chips.


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Packet of Cheetos. :nice


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Southern fried chicken & a curry chip :mckinney


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Just did a knee to the face to some rice, chicken and salad.


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

Paella, it smelled nicer than it tasted.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Sardines sandwich


----------



## Paigeology (Feb 23, 2014)

pork rolls with salad, was quite nice


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Scotch egg, sausage roll and a black pudding and beans on toast.


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

oatmeal with protein and a banana


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Beans on Toast & then some Texas BBQ Pringles. :thumbsup


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Heuvos Rancheros


----------



## mrdiamond77 (Feb 14, 2015)

Croissants with butter and jam with a cup of tea.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Mike & Ike


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

_*Pancakes*_


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

@AryaDark @A-C-P @CamillePunk @Pratchett

Had an uncharacteristic sweet tooth tonight after performing a rock gig in San Francisco. Went home and made a large batch of churros with plenty of sugar and cinnamon. Devoured about half of them with a generous helping of vanilla ice cream.

Do I win this thread now?


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

DesolationRow said:


> @AryaDark @A-C-P @CamillePunk @Pratchett
> 
> Had an uncharacteristic sweet tooth tonight after performing a rock gig in San Francisco. Went home and made a large batch of churros with plenty of sugar and cinnamon. Devoured about half of them with a generous helping of vanilla ice cream.
> 
> Do I win this thread now?



















i had orange chicken, steamed rice and chow mein from panda express.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Coco pops and a peach


----------



## Jonasolsson96 (Dec 31, 2014)

Scrambled eggs with spinnache and onion served with toast. Orange juice and coffe


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Sardines Sandwich


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Black Pepper Chicken and Lo Mein Noodles


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Omelette, chips and beans. :nice


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Cowboy supper :mckinney


----------



## mrdiamond77 (Feb 14, 2015)

Lamb shank, peas, potatoes and gravy.


----------



## Jonasolsson96 (Dec 31, 2014)

Chicken tacos 

Diced Chicken breast cooked with taco spice 
Dices cucumber 
Diced tomatoes 
Corn 
Red pepper 
Avocado 
Cheese 
Taco sauce


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Cheeseburger and Fries


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Burger & a cheesy chip. :thumbsup


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Just did a reverse choke slam to some salad and chicken


----------



## mrdiamond77 (Feb 14, 2015)

Gammon, sausage, eggs, tomatoes and chips.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Scampi & Lemon Nik Naks (Y)


----------



## mrdiamond77 (Feb 14, 2015)

Packet of sizzling bacon flavoured crisps.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Apricot pie.


----------



## kristie wilson (Dec 30, 2016)

spaghetti


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

Steak and Avocado w/Diet Pepsi.


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Had some fried chicken with some chicken fried steak fries (!ikr?!) and mac and cheese.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

$5 Double Chalupa Box from Taco Bell.


----------



## Jonasolsson96 (Dec 31, 2014)

Injera with goat stew. Somali style


----------



## Jam (Nov 6, 2015)

Only way to start the day off, bacon sandwich

Scrambled eggs in there too


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Sardine Sandwich


----------



## mrdiamond77 (Feb 14, 2015)

Chicken Rogan Josh curry and chips.


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Chips/rice half half. :thumbsup


----------



## mrdiamond77 (Feb 14, 2015)

Packet of cheese and onion crisps.


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Went to a nice French restaurant for our Anniversary dinner. While I did sample a bit of my wife's filet mignon brochette (which may have been the best steak I have ever tried), I did enjoy a wonderful chicken breast marinated in soy, sherry & honey and topped with walnuts and a sweet ginger glaze. As well as a fantastic spinach crepe. Oh, and I started the meal with an incredible crock of French onion soup.

And don't get me started on the chocolate cordial pie we finished up with. So incredibly rich, and we were only able to get through about half of it before we threw in the towel. But we did bring the rest of it home.

I think I'll have some of that right now. :yum:


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Ulster Fry! :yay


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Cheese & onion crisp sandwich :nice


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

_*Apple Pie and Maple Brown Flavored Oatmeal. *_


----------



## Jam (Nov 6, 2015)

Had to grace the thread with pictures again

Lamb


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Sunday dinner. :becky


----------



## mrdiamond77 (Feb 14, 2015)

Hamburger with onions and tomato ketchup.


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Packet of Airheads. :Bayley


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Sausages, a cheesy coleslaw chip & then some ice cream for desert. :sodone


----------



## mrdiamond77 (Feb 14, 2015)

Roast beef, potatoes, vegetables and gravy.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Sausages & potatoes (Y)


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

BBQ grilled chicken, string beans, mac and cheese and cornbread


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Sausage rolls smothered in brown sauce. :thumbsup


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Sardines Sandwich


----------



## mrdiamond77 (Feb 14, 2015)

Jam and coconut sponge cake.


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Pickled Onion crisp sandwich. :done


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Chicken Tacos


----------



## mrdiamond77 (Feb 14, 2015)

Packet of cheese and onion crisps.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Garlic pizza and had a Calypo


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Twizzlers


----------



## Captain Edd (Dec 14, 2011)

Midnight snack time

Cottage cheese, red bell peppers and celery. Would've rather had pizza but I need to eat healthy :sansa


----------



## XxTalonxX (Oct 9, 2013)

Chocolate Chip & Coconut cookies


----------



## BaeJLee (Mar 12, 2017)

Cookies and Cream ice cream


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Just did a superman punch to a Häagen-Dazs caramel ice cream


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

_*Burger King!!! *_


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

Papa Johns pepperoni pizza.

I feel disgusted with myself as I don't eat out much. :cmj2


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Homemade pizza.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Gregg's sausage roll.


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Beans on Toast. :thumbsup


----------



## Refuse (Jan 1, 2006)

Little pot of Red Grapes


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Chicken thighs :bayley2


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

A cheeseburger and a hotdog.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Pork Egg Rolls


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

+









:ellen


----------



## mrdiamond77 (Feb 14, 2015)

Southern fried chicken with wedges.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Ulster fry :becky2


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Sausages & tatties. :thumbsup



CJ said:


> Ulster fry :becky2


:mark:


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Just did a frog splash to a bowl of fruits


----------



## Jam (Nov 6, 2015)

Decent way to end the work week


----------



## XxTalonxX (Oct 9, 2013)

Mini Beef ravioli's


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

BBQ Chicken Wings & Fries


----------



## Jam (Nov 6, 2015)

Just had ham hock, little disappointed cause it was salty as hell


----------



## mrdiamond77 (Feb 14, 2015)

Steak, eggs and potatoes.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Country Fried Chicken :yay


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Supreme Pizza


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Banana bap, some Prawn Cocktail crisps & an Apple Crumble yogurt. :done


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Only British people will understand


----------



## MOXL3Y (Mar 19, 2017)

eggs, sausage, and butter toooooooast


----------



## Mr. King Of Kings (May 16, 2006)

A few slices of cervelaat sausage and a few pieces of brie.


----------



## mrdiamond77 (Feb 14, 2015)

Strawberry and Vanilla Ice Cream.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Bacon & cheese bap :mckinney


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

The Fourth Wall said:


> Only British people will understand


I'm not British and I ate crumpets the other day 

I last ate some toast with vegemite and some salt and vinegar chips.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Just did a slingblade to some florentinas.


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

Drunken noodle dish.


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

Barbecued Steak & hot dog w/grilled potatoes. :krillin3


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Ulster Fry. :nice


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Ambrose Girl said:


> I'm not British and I ate crumpets the other day
> 
> I last ate some toast with vegemite and some salt and vinegar chips.


Only British people *AND* Ambrose Girl will understand


----------



## mrdiamond77 (Feb 14, 2015)

Toast with loads of butter and a cup of tea.


----------



## mrdiamond77 (Feb 14, 2015)

Hamburger with onions and tomato ketchup.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Steak & chips


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Sunday dinner. :thumbsup


----------



## whelp (Jun 8, 2015)

a winner winner chicken dinner, cooked for me by my wife.

Its the American dream folks! even if this is England


----------



## Ben Lister (Jul 7, 2017)

Wife's meat lasagna


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Raisin Bran, scrambled eggs, and orange juice.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Spicy Doritos


----------



## XxTalonxX (Oct 9, 2013)

Bologna & chesse


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Microwavable cheeseburger, some Prawn Cocktail crisps and a bag of chocolate M&M's. :becky


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Pizza and Wing Buffet


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Sausages & chips. :thumbsup


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Spicy doritos


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

Just had a Grilled Chicken, Strawberry Mango salad from Wendy's. As long as they don't give me any shit for wanting grated cheese instead of feta and they give me three packs of dressing I will keep coming back.


----------



## mrdiamond77 (Feb 14, 2015)

Cold meats with salad. I am still hungry.


----------



## Jay Valero (Mar 13, 2017)

Dinner last night was a dry rubbed pork "ragout" with carrots, peas, and orzo. Tonight's dinner as well, but no clue what I'm doing Tues or Weds.


----------



## Ben Lister (Jul 7, 2017)

Wife's mums steak pie and home made chips.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Just did Dirty Deeds to some rice, chicken and salad.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

BBQ ribs, rice and black eyed peas


----------



## MOXL3Y (Mar 19, 2017)

Two freshly toasted PBJ sandwiches with.... *strawberry jam* :dance


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Mars Ice Cream










:cgmoan


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

An Apple


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Scampi Fries & a Snickers :mckinney


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

A white chocolate Lion bar. :nice


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Steak pie


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Chicken Parm


----------



## mrdiamond77 (Feb 14, 2015)

Roast lamb with mint sauce, potatoes, vegetables and gravy.


----------



## Ben Lister (Jul 7, 2017)

Yorkshire puddings, oh my god they were so nice.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Heuvos Rancheros


----------



## mrdiamond77 (Feb 14, 2015)

Welsh cakes with butter.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)




----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Turkey sandwich :bayley2


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

An Apple


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Some grapes. :Bayley


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Grilled Chorizo w/ fresh Guacamole & Grilled Mexican Street Corn :book


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Vegetable roll, tatties and beans. :thumbsup


----------



## mrdiamond77 (Feb 14, 2015)

Steak, eggs and potatoes.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Tuna-Fish Sandwich


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Sausage, bacon and tomato and cheese pastry (homemade ) with some salad and a pint of tropical juice.


----------



## Ben Lister (Jul 7, 2017)

Just had order pizza for first time in over 3 months, needless to say it was worth the wait lol.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Jumbo sausage roll smothered in red sauce :done


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Potato fritters and chips :yum:


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Cheeseburger and Onion Rings


----------



## Jam (Nov 6, 2015)

Dominos is my friend again


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Twizzlers


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Before Takeaway Pizza:










After Takeaway Pizza:










I like Pizza, but my stomach doesn't. Asshole (literally) :ken


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Spaghetti


----------



## mrdiamond77 (Feb 14, 2015)

Jammie Dodger biscuits with a cup of tea.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Maltesers!


----------



## Jam (Nov 6, 2015)

Special yeung chow fried rice with BBQ spare ribs


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

Home-made :yum:


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Beef burger a cheesy chip :nice


----------



## MOXL3Y (Mar 19, 2017)

Chipotle!

Burrito / White Rice / Chicken / Extra Chicken / Hot Sauce (red) / Cheese / Lettuce

Wallllah!  (Y)


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Just did a drop kick to a chicken sandwich


----------



## mrdiamond77 (Feb 14, 2015)

Packet of salt and vinegar flavoured crisps.


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Coffee Ice Cream


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

waffle and orange juice


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Tunafish sandwich


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Bangers n mash


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Just did a Figure Eight to a glass of chocolate milk


----------



## Jam (Nov 6, 2015)

Sunday dinner


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

eggs, Cheerios, and lemonade


----------



## mrdiamond77 (Feb 14, 2015)

Hot Dogs with onions and tomato ketchup.


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Sunday dinner. :yay


----------



## Ben Lister (Jul 7, 2017)

BBQ ribs with chips.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Strawberry slider & can of Coke :thumbsup


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Sunday Roast earlier.

Now I'm eating some cadbury's chocolate. 

:book


----------



## mrdiamond77 (Feb 14, 2015)

Strawberry trifle.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Dinner (tacos) from a lovely Mexican place in town:


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

sweet potato, chicken, rice, and lemonade


----------



## XxTalonxX (Oct 9, 2013)

Shredded Turkey which I turned into Turkey Salad and Sour cream & Onion chips


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Dairy Milk Marvelous Creations chocolate bar.

BTW it seems like we have a lot of Maltesers fans on WF judging by the likes on my last post in here  Maltesers are AMAZING.


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Chicken & cheese sandwich, some grapes and a few chocolate Digestives. :thumbsup


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Grilled Pork Chops with Chili Verde Salsa & Mexican Rice


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Apple


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Greggs Sausage Roll










:cgmoan


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Just did a pop up power bomb to a piece of chocolate cake

Boom!


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

scrambled eggs, bran muffin, strawberry yogurt, and some lemonade.


----------



## mrdiamond77 (Feb 14, 2015)

Lamb chops, peas, chips with HP Brown sauce.


----------



## Ben Lister (Jul 7, 2017)

Jacket potatoe with cheese, beans and a small bowl of mushy peas. Gonna be a rough morning for the wife, lmfao.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Chicken & ham pie, potatoes & Brown Lemonade :becky2


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

meat loaf, mashed potatoes and gravy, vegetable mix, vanilla yogurt and some lemonade. I think I'm eating better in rehab. :lmao


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Stromboli that's been raked through the garden and potato wedges :cgmoan*


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Cereal at 12:40am. Because fuck whoever said Cereal is for breakfast. Normies.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Coconut cookies


----------



## mrdiamond77 (Feb 14, 2015)

Chicken salad


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Meatball sandwich and lemonade.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Cheese & onion crisp sandwich :bayley2


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Sausages, chips & beans. :thumbsup


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Chicken and bacon panini with raspberry yohghurt and kumquat juice.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Corn flakes, scrambled eggs, and toast.


----------



## mrdiamond77 (Feb 14, 2015)

Ham salad.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Scampi & chips :mckinney


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

I so wish I had this today.










Ended up with some lasagna and garlic bread.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Nothing like North Jersey Pizza:


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Cobb Salad and a fruit cup.


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Wuster Sauce crisp sandwich and an apple. :nice


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

Leftover hot wings and cinnamon barbecue chicken legs.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Cheese & ham toastie (Y)


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Fruit Platter.


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

oatmeal,egg whites, and a raisin bagel


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

AryaDark said:


> *Stromboli that's been raked through the garden and potato wedges :cgmoan*


Tasty! 

I had stuffed red peppers, first boiled, then stuffed with _carne asada_, slivers of sirloin steak, lean ground beef, sliced mushrooms and a great deal of Pepper Jack cheese, shredded, before being baked. Slice of homemade garlic bread toast and a few ounces of milk.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Twizzlers pull and peel


----------



## mrdiamond77 (Feb 14, 2015)

An Apple


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Lunch (sushi):


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Mince & potatoes :bjpenn


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

I've been trying to cook new things lately, just sat down with a nice big bowl of Penne Rosa and it's god damn delicious :swanson


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Tuna and cheese baps, a packet of Cheetos and an apple. :nice


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Carnitas Burrito w/ Fresh Pico :book


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Cheese and ham omelette & some Skips


----------



## Jam (Nov 6, 2015)

I need to stop being lazy on Fridays & actually cook lol

Dominos again


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Burger & chips. :thumbsup


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

*Chip barm with peas #ForTheNortherners*


----------



## mrdiamond77 (Feb 14, 2015)

Tomato and Basil soup with some bread.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

FRIDAY Dinner before going out later on tonight. Thanks to my wife who had this waiting at home for me as soon as I got home from work:


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Bacon sandwich. :becky


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Rocky Road ice-cream.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Mini cheddars and a bañana


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

omelette and yogurt.


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Chicken Goujon supper. :nice


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

_*Chicken Paddies*_:book


----------



## MOXL3Y (Mar 19, 2017)

Two sausage, egg, and cheese hot pockets!!!! :woo


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

pot roast with gravy, cooked potatoes and carrots, chocolate ice cream, and lemonade.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Pasta


----------



## Jam (Nov 6, 2015)

Pulled pork sandwich


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Sunday dinner :yay


----------



## Jam (Nov 6, 2015)

Sunday dinner gang


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

vegetable soup for dinner last night.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Just did a Deep Six to a muffin and a glass of orange juice.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Bangers and Mash with Peas and Gravy. 

wens3


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Couldn't be bothered cooking so had crinkle chips with gravy and mint sauce


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Having my birthday today in a care home. First up, raisin bran and a doughnut. :mark


----------



## mrdiamond77 (Feb 14, 2015)

Boiled eggs with bread and butter.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

meatball sandwich, vegetable soup, and some white stuff that is either yogurt or ice cream. Eating as I type.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

cheeseburger and chicken noodle soup for an excellent first birthday repast.


----------



## mrdiamond77 (Feb 14, 2015)

Toast with butter.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Carne Asada Steak Tacos


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Corned beef bap & some Club Orange (Y)


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

fried egg, toast, strawberry yogurt and some agua.


----------



## mrdiamond77 (Feb 14, 2015)

Steak and eggs.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Pizza.

Pretty accurate portrayal of how it went down


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

French dip, low cholesterol french fries, and chocolate pudding.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

talapia, brown rice, and a cappuccino mousse.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

_*Grilled Cheese and Apple Sauce. *_


----------



## Jam (Nov 6, 2015)

Banana weetabix go & a bacon sandwich before work


----------



## Kostic (May 5, 2015)

Spaghetti.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Apple


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Beef bap & some Club Apple :mckinney


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Chicken Parm Sandwich and Ranch Crackers


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Scrambled egg sandwich


----------



## MOXL3Y (Mar 19, 2017)

Lenny & Larry's Snickerdoodle protein cookie


----------



## 2Slick (May 1, 2005)

Ham sammich.


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Cheesy chip and sausages. :thumbsup


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Scampi & chip :bayley2


----------



## mrdiamond77 (Feb 14, 2015)

A piece of Madeira cake.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Pot roast sandwich for dinner:


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Two boiled eggs


----------



## MOXL3Y (Mar 19, 2017)

Powdered, strawberry jelly filled donut :mark: :faint:


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Chicken Stir-Fry


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Chicken fillet burger & chip for lunch :done


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Ham Salad Sandwich with some Cheese and Onion Crisps.

:rock2


----------



## mrdiamond77 (Feb 14, 2015)

Steak, eggs and potatoes.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Back from the ER. Had an apple bran muffin with raisins in it and strawberry yogurt.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

beef soft taco, creamed corn, and a peach fruit cup. Great taco. The rehab center really stepped up its game.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Steak, rice, lima beans and onions.


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

Sticky toffee pudding with custard.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

strawberry ice cream.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Just did Sweet Chin Music to a slice of coffee cake


----------



## Jay Valero (Mar 13, 2017)

InexorableJourney said:


> Sticky toffee pudding with custard.


This sounds British.


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Sausage rolls smothered in brown sauce & a packet of Wotsits. :thumbsup


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

An Apple


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

a kolache


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Cheesy Mexican Rice Casserole


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Ulster fry :sodone


----------



## mrdiamond77 (Feb 14, 2015)

Gammon and eggs.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

French toast and oatmeal.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Dinner: Coconut shrimp with grilled pineapple quesadilla:


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

ham, broccoli, and roased potatoes.


----------



## Jay Valero (Mar 13, 2017)

Dry rubbed pork loin that I cured for two days, black-eyed peas, and sauteed swiss chard with garlic and white wine.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Well, I was going to eat the chocolate I left in the cupboard. But it seems to have mysteriously vanished. My guess is someone else took it without asking whilst they were at my house, bastards.










So now I'm eating some cereal. :sneaky


----------



## Jam (Nov 6, 2015)

2 piece meal & 5 wings from the local


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

Spotted dick with custard.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Spicy Garlic Wings & Fries


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

roast beef sandwich, macaroni salad and some fresh strawberries.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Cheese & onion crisp sandwich & a jam doughnut for lunch. Going to a BBQ later :yay


----------



## mrdiamond77 (Feb 14, 2015)

Steak, eggs and tomatoes.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

omelette, cheerios, and toast.


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

Raspberry sponge with custard.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

spaghetti and a brownie.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Just did Dirty Deeds to a chicken pita


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Buffalo chicken sandwich and boneless chicken from Domino's.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Scrambled egg sandwich


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Banana bap and some gummy bears. :nice


----------



## mrdiamond77 (Feb 14, 2015)

Toast with butter.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

BBQ Pringles & Lemon Club :thumbsup


----------



## mrdiamond77 (Feb 14, 2015)

Gammon, sausages, eggs, chips and tomato ketchup.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

raisin bran and a banana.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Sausage, bacon, pepperoni pizza and a pint of limeade.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Fried Chicken, black eyed peas and rice


----------



## mrdiamond77 (Feb 14, 2015)

Chocolate digestive biscuits with a cup of tea.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

peanut butter and jelly


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

Grilled Steak and Asparagus W/ Roasted Potatoes. :krillin3


----------



## The Sheik (Jul 10, 2017)

A peach.


----------



## mrdiamond77 (Feb 14, 2015)

For breakfast: Toast with butter & jam.

For lunch: Bowl of tomato and basil soup.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Scrambled Egg Sandwich


----------



## Jam (Nov 6, 2015)

eggs benedict with bacon

Sunday dinner pending


----------



## Ronny (Apr 7, 2016)

Exactly this:


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Just did a Muscle Buster to a muffin and a glass of orange juice


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Sunday Dinner (Steak, potatoes, roast potatoes, yorkshire puddings & a fuck ton of gravy) :yay


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Home made rhubarb crumble and custard with a JD and coke.


----------



## mrdiamond77 (Feb 14, 2015)

Strawberry Ice cream


----------



## MOXL3Y (Mar 19, 2017)

eggs with a heap of cheddar cheese mixed in


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Decided to join the Sunday dinner club. :thumbsup


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

My step-moms homemade Sunday Dinner


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

scrambled eggs, oatmeal and coffee cake.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Grilled Cheese Toast with Heinz Tomato Soup


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

pork loin, baked potato, and chocolate pudding.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Just did Midnight Hour to a turkey sandwich


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

grilled cheese


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

Quesarito w/ beans instead of beef
about 9 tiny chips and an ounce of salsa (thanks Taco Bell!)


mmmm....late night attempt at vegetarianism


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

pulled pork subway


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Scrambled Egg Sandwich


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Grilled Chorizo, fresh pico, and homemade tortilla chips & guac :homer


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Steak sandwich :nice


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

raisin bran and strawberry yogurt


----------



## mrdiamond77 (Feb 14, 2015)

Chicken and chips.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Chips and curry sauce with egg fried rice.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Salisbury steak with onions, diced roasted potatoes, creamed corn with red peppers, and strawberry ice cream. Best meal yet at the rehab center. :fuckyeah


----------



## dashing_man (Dec 3, 2014)

Spinach with potatoes :yum:

Popeye the dashing man POOO POOOO :woo


----------



## Jay Valero (Mar 13, 2017)

CJ said:


> Sunday Dinner (Steak, potatoes, roast potatoes, yorkshire puddings & a fuck ton of gravy) :yay


So, how were the not-roasted potatoes cooked?


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Fried Chicken, black eyed peas, and rice


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Prawn Cocktail crisp sandwich and a packet of Chewits Xtreme. :thumbsup


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Couple of hotdogs :mckinney



Jay Valero said:


> So, how were the not-roasted potatoes cooked?


Boiled.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Garlic Chicken Stir-Fry


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Chips, Burger, Cheese & Beans :zayn3


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Can't be assed so had a sausage sandwich from the mall stand.


----------



## mrdiamond77 (Feb 14, 2015)

Welsh cakes with butter.


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Microwavable Cheeseburger and a packet of Bikers. :nice


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Two boiled eggs


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Open Face Tuna Melts


----------



## Martins (May 4, 2011)

Black-eyed peas with canned tuna, salad and grilled peppers.

Plus a big-ass slice of watermelon afterwards :bosstrips


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Steak pie and crinkle chips with guava juice


----------



## mrdiamond77 (Feb 14, 2015)

Gammon, eggs and tomatoes.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Fried chicken, rice, and lima beans


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

fish, scalloped potatoes, and some mixed vegetables.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

KFC - popcorn chicken, chips and potato & gravy :yum:

I'd been thinking about it all week and it didn't disappoint :lol My first KFC in over 2 months!

Then I had a orange choc chip muffin.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Had a Steak and Cheese from Subway for dinner.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Scrambled Egg Sandwich


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Sausage bap & some skips :mckinney


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Vegetable Roll, chips and beans. :thumbsup


----------



## mrdiamond77 (Feb 14, 2015)

Sausages, eggs and chips.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Pizza


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

fried chicken, mashed potatoes and gravy, and fresh strawberries.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Sloppy Joe, brown rice, and nilla wafer banana pudding


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Cranberry and Gouji berry granola and some mango smoothie


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Ham and lettuce sammitch & a triple Belgian chocolate shortbread. :sodone


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Grilled Ahi Tuna Tacos :book


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Bacon sandwich :nice


----------



## Jam (Nov 6, 2015)

This was my breakfast cause I was too lazy to make anything

Bacon & cheese in the bag


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Twizzlers


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

fried egg and a bowl of Cheerios.


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Burger & chips. :thumbsup


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Just did a Spiral Tap on some chicken tenders.


----------



## mrdiamond77 (Feb 14, 2015)

Steak, eggs and chips.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Had surf n turf. Probably won't get it again lol


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Fish & chip :bayley2


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Pizza


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

4 Burgers and sweet potato fries. :mark:


----------



## dashing_man (Dec 3, 2014)

Chicken biryani :yum: and tall glass of diet coke and vanilla cake for dessert :bosstrips


----------



## dashing_man (Dec 3, 2014)

Erik. said:


> 4 Burgers and sweet potato fries. :mark:


that's the way to go :yoda


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

grilled cheese and tomato soup.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Had some Pizza for lunch.


----------



## Jam (Nov 6, 2015)

Actually made the bacon sandwich this morning lol

Had scrambled eggs to go with it


----------



## Jay Valero (Mar 13, 2017)

Roast chicken, butter beans, and red bell pepper quinoa.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Weetabex


----------



## Jam (Nov 6, 2015)

CJ said:


> Weetabex


Have you tried weetabix on the go? They're pretty nice, I have them most mornings before work


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Chocolate ice-cream, made with this chocolate milk that is really fucking good :mark:


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Jamaican said:


> Have you tried weetabix on the go? They're pretty nice, I have them most mornings before work


:nah not yet. Strawberry one any good?


----------



## Jam (Nov 6, 2015)

CJ said:


> :nah not yet. Strawberry one any good?


Strawberry one is nice as is the banana one, kinda taste like them vitality yogurt drinks


----------



## mrdiamond77 (Feb 14, 2015)

Tomato soup with some bread.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

toast and oats.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

worst sweet and sour pork ever (had to read the menu to discern what it was)and rice.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Pasta


----------



## mrdiamond77 (Feb 14, 2015)

Steak, eggs and potatoes.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

chicken parmesan and peas.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

@AryaDark @A-C-P @Pratchett

Made myself a Philly cheesesteak following this recipe: http://www.bonappetit.com/story/homemade-philly-cheesesteak-recipe Added sliced mushrooms because yeah mushrooms are awesome. No topping for me, but you have to have carmelized onions, grilled hot peppers and, for my tastes, anyway, some mushrooms to go along with the well-marbled thin slices of steak and cheese on the hoagie. 

Been on the treadmill for a few hours working that off... :sodone


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

I went to Red Robin for the first time in several years. The burger was quite flavorful and the service was great, which was a nice step up from where it was the last few times I had been there. Unfortunately, the burger itself was all sizzle and no steak, as it were. I couldn't taste the hamburger of the sharp cheddar cheese on it, and it was so messy that I had to wash my hands before I could eat my fries. "Busy" would be the only way I could describe the taste of that sandwich. For what it costs, I can get a better burger at many other local joints near me, without all the pretentious 'look at me' toppings and trappings.

But that was this afternoon... this evening I had some leftover cold pizza from the place down the street from me that serves some of the best pies I have ever sampled. Their BBQ Chicken Bacon Club pizza is stuff that DREAMS are made of. Wet DREAMS. That pizza is so good it makes me more sexually potent. It improves my outlook on life. It gives me hope for the human race.

And now I will enjoy some Key Lime and Toasted Coconut/Pineapple marshmallows for dessert.

Don't judge me.



THE FRUMIOUS BANDERSNATCH said:


> chicken parmesan and peas.


Is that hospital food? It has certainly gotten better in recent years. In my last stay I found the joy of little potatoes. Seriously, I would have been more angry at the hospital that kept me a prisoner to their whims and tests had they not introduced me to the joy of tiny baked potatoes.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

I'm going to go devour some fish fingers. Fucking starving


----------



## Jam (Nov 6, 2015)

Eggs benedict with bacon

Followed by Sunday dinner of course


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Curry flavoured Taytos for breakfast (Y)


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

Chicken tenders sandwich from Raising Cane's.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Pizza


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

Cooked up some rib-eyes on a cast iron and they turned out pretty exquisite. Should've taken pictures because I managed to cook them perfect :homer


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Sunday dinner


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Shepards Pie


----------



## mrdiamond77 (Feb 14, 2015)

Hamburger and onions with tomato ketchup.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Pratchett said:


> I went to Red Robin for the first time in several years. The burger was quite flavorful and the service was great, which was a nice step up from where it was the last few times I had been there. Unfortunately, the burger itself was all sizzle and no steak, as it were. I couldn't taste the hamburger of the sharp cheddar cheese on it, and it was so messy that I had to wash my hands before I could eat my fries. "Busy" would be the only way I could describe the taste of that sandwich. For what it costs, I can get a better burger at many other local joints near me, without all the pretentious 'look at me' toppings and trappings.
> 
> But that was this afternoon... this evening I had some leftover cold pizza from the place down the street from me that serves some of the best pies I have ever sampled. Their BBQ Chicken Bacon Club pizza is stuff that DREAMS are made of. Wet DREAMS. That pizza is so good it makes me more sexually potent. It improves my outlook on life. It gives me hope for the human race.
> 
> ...



It's rehab center food, which has been incredibly hit or miss. To wit, the sweet and sour pork for lunch was stomach turning while the chicken parmesan was excellent. Seemingly nearly everyone here is probably 80 or above. It's still a step up from you standard hospital fare and I even get some ice cream on certain nights. PS I share your affinity for tiny baked potatoes. :homer


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

raisin bran and toast


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Joining the Sunday dinner brigade. :woo


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

Cold cold home made iced tea at the water park. Fucking hit the spot. Better than anything I could have spent 5 bucks on. So refreshing.


----------



## mrdiamond77 (Feb 14, 2015)

Strawberry trifle


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

lasagna, green beans, and chocolate cream pie.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

twizzlers


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

Home-made garlic bread with marinara sauce and tomato basil cheese :yum: 

(Key to great home-made garlic bread is to use bakery bread if you don't have actual bread for that purpose with the harder crust rather than the shit bread from the bread isle. It gets the right texture on the griddle that way)


----------



## Buster Cannon (Jul 7, 2017)




----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

_*Salmon with mash potatoes and veggies. :book*_


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

grilled cheese


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Off from work this week, so I'm staying up late and EATING.

Just had a chicken ceaser wrap with a couple of jalapeno peppers on the side So good.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Sour cola bottles :mark: My fave candy!


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Just did a Twisted Bliss to a pack of gummy bears


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Toast with cheese & ham spread :mckinney


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Sandwich and a Sausage Roll from Greggs.

Pizza later

:sodone


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Some grapes.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

fried egg, toast, and oatmeal.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Cowboy supper :nice


----------



## mrdiamond77 (Feb 14, 2015)

Roast lamb with mint sauce, roast potatoes, vegetables and gravy.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

beef stroganoff, spinach, mandarin orange slices


----------



## mrdiamond77 (Feb 14, 2015)

Packet of Salt and vinegar flavoured crisps.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Asian Flare pork? brown rice and stir fry vegetables.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Still enjoying my week off and had a buffalo chicken wrap with a bunch of jalapeno peppers that came with it, on the side. I love spicy food.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Packet of Bikers & a ham bap :bayley2


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

chicken schitznel


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Subway Meatball Marinara


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Cheesy chip & a pastie. :thumbsup


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Bowl of beans with hot dog sausages. Got fuck all in until tomorrow.


----------



## mrdiamond77 (Feb 14, 2015)

Gammon, sausage, eggs, black pudding, hash browns, and tomatoes.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

pancakes and toast


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Kit-Kat bar. So underrated.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

roast beef, mashed potatoes and gravy.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

ham and cheese with mayo and mustard, vegetable soup, and strawberry yogurt.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Weetabex


----------



## DELETE (Aug 23, 2016)

Subway spicy Italiano melt


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Ham and eggs, and raisin bran. Now off to the cardiologist.


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Pie & tatties. :nice


----------



## mrdiamond77 (Feb 14, 2015)

Steak, eggs and chips.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Burger and Chips

:sodone :sodone


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Bacon :yum:


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Cheese burger and French fries


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Tahitian chicken, rice, and chocolate pudding.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Planters


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Manwich and baked beans. This may sound strange, but I was thrilled to have baked beans for the first time in over two months. You just appreciate things more when you are deprived of them. Can't wait until I'm at full power and can finally have a chili dog. :homer


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Chicken and potatoes.


----------



## Bananas (Jun 18, 2017)

Can o' Tuna. I eat like a poor person. Old habits die hard.


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Sausage rolls smothered in brown sauce. :homer


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

French toast and sausage


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Sausage, bacon, burger, Beans, black pudding, egg, tomato, mushrooms, hash browns and fried bread.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Chicken & chip :yay


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Chicken Alfredo


----------



## mrdiamond77 (Feb 14, 2015)

Lamb shank, potatoes, vegetables and gravy.


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Bangers 'n mash. :thumbsup


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

baked fish, chicken alfredo, and mixed vegetables.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

_*Spaghetti And Meatballs. *_


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

chili relleno casserole, creamed corn with red peppers, and an oatmeal raisin cookie.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Fish and chips!


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

before morning coffee and biscuits










after morning coffee and biscuits


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Two Corn beef baps and some Pringles. :nice


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Cheeseburger & Onion Rings


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Cheddar & onion crisps :nice


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Spanish omelette, and raisin bran


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

apple


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Burger and chips. :thumbsup


----------



## mrdiamond77 (Feb 14, 2015)

Sausage, eggs and chips with tomato ketchup.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

grilled Swiss cheese sandwich and chicken noodle soup.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Cheese tortellini with meat sauce, baby Brussels sprouts, and a breadstick.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Some yoghurt.


----------



## mrdiamond77 (Feb 14, 2015)

Steak, eggs and chips.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

waffle and oatmeal.


----------



## Jam (Nov 6, 2015)

One of the few things I'll actually get from Maccies


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

ham and swiss on rye and vegetable soup


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Burger & chip (Y)



Punkamaniac said:


> Burger and chips. :thumbsup


:JLC3


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

pasta


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

An orange.


----------



## mrdiamond77 (Feb 14, 2015)

Assorted biscuits with a cup of tea.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

meatball sandwich, tomato soup.


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Prawn Cocktail crisp bap, an apple and a Lion bar. :Bayley


----------



## mrdiamond77 (Feb 14, 2015)

Hamburger with onions and tomato ketchup.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Apple


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Cheerios


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Chicken, stuffing, baby potatoes, sweet potato mash, roast potatoes, peas, carrots, green beans, parsnips, pork and apple sausages wrapped in bacon, Yorkshire pudding


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Sunday dinner (Chicken wrapped in bacon, potatoes,
roast potatoes, Yorkshire puddings & gravy)


----------



## mrdiamond77 (Feb 14, 2015)

Strawberry trifle.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

PB&J :banana


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Popcorn


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Microwavable cheeseburger, some Salt & Vinegar Pringles & a packet of Fruit Gums. :sodone


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Grilled Steak and Chicken Tacos


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Chips and Chicken


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Chicken & potatoes :nice


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

eggplant parm :dance


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Sausages and chips. :thumbsup


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

bran muffin,oatmeal, and strawberry yogurt.


----------



## mrdiamond77 (Feb 14, 2015)

Roast beef, vegetables and gravy.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

meat loaf, mashed potatoes and gravy, and vanilla ice cream.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

chicken sandwich, sweet potato fries, and pineapple chunks.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

A jelly pot


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Cheese flavoured corn chips :yum:


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Weetabex


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Fish and Chips


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Whopper and Chicken Nuggets


----------



## mrdiamond77 (Feb 14, 2015)

Steak, eggs and chips.


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Pie & tatties. :nice


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Sausages & potatoes :bayley2


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Pasta


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Sweet potato chips.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Weetabex


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

CJ said:


> Weetabex


You really like some Weetabix, don't you?

I'd like to put my weeta in bex, if you know what I mean :creepytrips

I had Corn Flakes, because I'm a basic bitch :sadbecky


----------



## Refuse (Jan 1, 2006)

Red Grapes and Strawberries.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

The Fourth Wall said:


> You really like some Weetabix, don't you?


It's hard to beat :thumbsup


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Apple


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Mince & potatoes :bjpenn


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Frosted Flakes and yogurt.


----------



## mrdiamond77 (Feb 14, 2015)

Gammon, sausage, eggs, black pudding and tomatoes.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Salad made entirely of veggies fresh picked from the garden :book


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Planters


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

lasagna, garlic bread, and strawberry ice cream.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

*Twiglets*










Most of you probably haven't heard of these. They look like twigs from a tree, but they are really addictive and I just ate the whole bag. They have a certain strong taste to them that some don't like. Very popular around Christmas in the UK as a snack.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

ham and swiss and vegetable soup.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

home made burgers


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Pickled Onion crisp bap and a Mars Bar. :yay


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

BBQ Chicken & Cucumber Salad


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Mince & tatties. :nice


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Chicken fillet burger & a superchip :sodone


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

pork loin, baked beans, and rice pudding.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

McDonalds chicken nuggets, fries and Oreo McFlurry.

Had to treat myself after a tough physio session


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Mediterranean Chicken and salad.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

apple


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Corned beef bap :mckinney


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Burger & chips. :thumbsup


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

TOAST










Although, I'm not as attractive as Michael Fassbender when eating it


----------



## mrdiamond77 (Feb 14, 2015)

Packet of bacon flavoured crisps.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Oven baked fish, peas, and a brownie.


----------



## CJDeeds (Aug 11, 2017)

amazing beef jerky from a local butcher


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

grilled cheese, vegetable soup, and strawberry ice cream.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Ulster fry :done


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Two boiled eggs


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Some yoghurt.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

fried egg, toast, strawberry yogurt.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

meatlovers pizza 

fuck yeah


----------



## mrdiamond77 (Feb 14, 2015)

Sausage, eggs and chips with loads of tomato ketchup.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

roast beef, cooked carrots and vanilla ice cream.


----------



## mrdiamond77 (Feb 14, 2015)

Toast with loads of butter.


----------



## DeadGirl Inc (Dec 30, 2016)

Marinated steak and salad


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Two boiled eggs


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Two salami sandwiches.


----------



## mrdiamond77 (Feb 14, 2015)

Pizza.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Texas BBQ Pringles :nice


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Yoghurt


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

raisin bran and strawberry yogurt.


----------



## mrdiamond77 (Feb 14, 2015)

Assorted biscuits with a cup of tea.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

pasta


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Ham and cheese and vegetable soup.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

ham and swiss, chicken noodle soup.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Apple


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

beef lasagne

fuck yeah


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Pizza & Wing Buffet :homer


----------



## krtgolfing (Nov 2, 2015)

Hamburgers, tater tots, and beers (Tecate & Westbrook Gose).


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

A-C-P said:


> Pizza & Wing Buffet :homer


Love your sig. :mark

fried egg, toast, and oats.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Beans on Toast. Living life on the edge, lads.










To be honest, I just couldn't be arsed to cook anything. Throw a bit of cheese on there too, sorted.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Roast beef & potatoes :mckinney


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Homemade cheesy beano. :thumbsup


----------



## Jam (Nov 6, 2015)

Carbonara


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

French dip sandwich and tater tots.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Chicken, rice and mixed vegetables


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

Turkey bacon cheese burger with fries.


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Fried pancakes (x3) and beans. :nice


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Fish and potatoes.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

Grilled a big juicy T-bone steak outside, served it to myself with roasted brussels sprouts with olive oil, salt, pepper, carmelized onions, slivered almonds and bits of fried bacon. 

Two chocolate chunk cookies with milk for dessert, made about 50 of 'em with O-Dizzle/Dazzle, @AryaDark! :woo :woo :woo


----------



## Jam (Nov 6, 2015)

Ordered yeung chow fried rice with BBQ spare ribs










Would love a side order of the girl who delivered it too :banderas


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Chicken & ham pie :yay


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

raisin bran and yogurt.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Chicken Burritos


----------



## mrdiamond77 (Feb 14, 2015)

Packet of salt & vinegar crisps.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Late night cereal. 










Saves time in the morning


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

grilled swiss cheese sandwich and vegetable soup.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

macaroni and cheese


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Apricot danish.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Chicken Taco Salad


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Beef Lasagne and some Garlic Bread. :thumbsup


----------



## Jurassic Bucks CM (Feb 10, 2017)

I just had a pretty dank bacon egg and cheese wrap . . . with hot sauce. :mark:


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Hamburger


----------



## mrdiamond77 (Feb 14, 2015)

Roast lamb, vegetables, roast potatoes and gravy.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

beef soft taco with salsa.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Sausage sandwich :nice


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Two boiled eggs


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Ham Steak & Cucumber Salad


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

French toast and sausage.


----------



## mrdiamond77 (Feb 14, 2015)

Steak, eggs and chips.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

glazed ham steak, pineapple, broccoli, and orange jello.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Chicken, rice and black eyed peas


----------



## 2Slick (May 1, 2005)

Spaghetti here in a few seconds, time to get my grub on.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

roast beef, macaroni salad, and sliced strawberries.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Deep fried spam, beans and an egg.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

pizza and wings


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Japanese noodle snack that you don't cook, you eat dry and crunchy. It was spicy flavoured.


----------



## greasykid1 (Dec 22, 2015)

Wholemeal Wrap with Chicken, Cucumber, Onion.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

6 eggs scrambled, cinnamon oat meal with honey and four slices of peanut butter toast.

:braun


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Salt & Vinegar crisp sandwich. :nice


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Watermelon


----------



## mrdiamond77 (Feb 14, 2015)

Gammon, sausages, mushrooms, black pudding, eggs and tomatoes with tomato ketchup.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Chicken fillet burger :mckinney


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Cheerios


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Steak, rice and lima beans


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Ice Cream


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Steak pie.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

grilled cheese and chicken noodle soup.


----------



## 2Slick (May 1, 2005)

Nothing yet, who's making me something?


----------



## mrdiamond77 (Feb 14, 2015)

Packet of quavers crisps which I noticed about half way through eating were about a month past their best before date. Still ate them all though.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

spaghetti


----------



## McGee (Jul 5, 2016)

A Steak and a baked potato.


----------



## mrdiamond77 (Feb 14, 2015)

Sausage rolls with tomato ketchup.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Just had some yoghurt.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

hamburger


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Oatmeal cookie


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

biscuits and gravy and some raisin bran.


----------



## mrdiamond77 (Feb 14, 2015)

Indian Take away.


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Ulster Fry! :yay


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

hamburger and potato salad


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Beef burger, gravy chip & some chocolate cake :bayley2


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Takeaway Pizza.










I've got some left to eat cold when I watch Mayweather/McGregor later


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

English muffins, cheese flavour. I had two with marmite and one with marmalade, for a nice sweet/savoury combination.


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

Barbecued Steak, and alot of other food at a Mayweather & McGregor PPV party. :trips5


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

chicken schitznel and chips


----------



## I AM Glacier (Sep 7, 2014)

Mac and Cheese Pizza.

Yes, I'm probably going to die.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Sunday dinner aka steak & potatoes :yay


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Two Boiled Eggs


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Joining the Sunday dinner crew. :thumbsup


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Honey Nut Cheerios


----------



## mrdiamond77 (Feb 14, 2015)

Hamburger with onions and tomato ketchup.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Shawarma


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

grilled cheese and peas


----------



## Brockamura (Aug 23, 2017)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Fried chicken, rice and black eyed


----------



## mrdiamond77 (Feb 14, 2015)

Lemon meringue pie.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

PB&J


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

A left over KFC breast piece and a bowl of chilli.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

A Jelly Tip icecream - it's literally vanilla icecream with jelly on top encased in chocolate :yum:


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

:sodone


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Curry Chicken & Butter Chicken w/ Basmati Rice :book


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Couple of corned beef baps :bayley2


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

pancake and raisin bran.


----------



## mrdiamond77 (Feb 14, 2015)

Steak, garlic mushrooms, eggs and chips.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

salisbury steak with onions, creamed corn, and chocolate pudding.


----------



## farhanc (Sep 26, 2013)

Hello the last thing I ate was Lebanese food. BBQ chicken wings , lamb cubes , chicken cubes and mini Lebanese sausages with some pitta bread .

At lunch I had the same but with a mice kebab .

It was good .

Yours 

Farhan


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Bacon and egg pie and mashed potato.


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Beans on Toast w/ a side of Coleslaw. :thumbsup


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Rice and black eyed peas


----------



## mrdiamond77 (Feb 14, 2015)

Lamb shank, vegetables, potatoes and gravy.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Fish Fingers and curly Fries.


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Sausages & chips. :nice


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Apple


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Whopper, Chicken Nuggets, and Fries


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Spaghetti Bolognese. Or how Snoop would pronounce it


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Bacon bap & some brown lemonade :becky2


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

grilled cheese and yogurt.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

2 servings of chicken pozole and some mandarin orange slices. Best thing I've had at the rehab center was the pozole. :homer


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Papaya


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Pork Stir-Fried Rice


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Some BBQ Beef flavour Hula Hoops for lunch :thumbsup


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

bran muffin


----------



## mrdiamond77 (Feb 14, 2015)

Steak, eggs and chips (again).


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

I feel like I'm in College again eating these badboys. Used to live on these. They are tasty as fuck though. :yay


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

The biggest chicken fillet burger I've ever seen :sodone



The Fourth Wall said:


> I feel like I'm in College again eating these badboys. Used to live on these. They are tasty as fuck though. :yay


BBQ Beef :JLC3


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

baked fish, scalloped potatoes, and cooked carrots.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

red pepper steak and noodles. My "last supper" in rehab. :woo :mark :fuckyeah


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

KFC - popcorn chicken, chips, potato and gravy and cookies and cream mousse.

Physio always makes me hungry haha


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Chicken Tacos


----------



## Ronny (Apr 7, 2016)

Chinese dumplings and Udon.

Weird combination I know.


----------



## nyelator (Oct 3, 2016)

a Green Pepper


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

French toast and strawberry yogurt.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Meat feast pizza, garlic bread, curly fries and a pint of Banana milkshake.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Rice & Mixed vegetables


----------



## mrdiamond77 (Feb 14, 2015)

Lamb chops, peas and chips.


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Vegetable Roll, tatties and beans. :thumbsup


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Strawberries & Ice Cream


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Chicken rice and mixed vegeables


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Sorry, cardiologist. Mexican Pizza! :fuckyeah After three months, it was worth it.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Potato fritters and chips.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

:sodone

I need to stop eating these little bastards.


----------



## nyelator (Oct 3, 2016)

Turkey club


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Pizza & Wing Buffet wens3


----------



## mrdiamond77 (Feb 14, 2015)

Gammon, sausages, black pudding and tomatoes.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Cowboy supper :bayley2


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Cinnamon Toast Crunch


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

pastrami sandwich with pepperjack cheese and mustard and mayo.


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Cheese on Wheaten Bread and a packet of Saucy BBQ crisps. :thumbsup


----------



## mrdiamond77 (Feb 14, 2015)

Toast with butter and a cup of tea.


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Cheeseburger w/ coleslaw & onion rings. :nice


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Apple Jacks


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

twizzlers pull and peel


----------



## mrdiamond77 (Feb 14, 2015)

Beef balti curry with chips and naan bread.


----------



## Jam (Nov 6, 2015)

Had Quesedillas earlier


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Sausages and mash


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Pizza


----------



## mrdiamond77 (Feb 14, 2015)

Assorted biscuits with a cup of tea.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Apple


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

bacon and egg wrap


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

English muffins, then a packet of chips. And I'm still hungry lol.


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

We are all sick here at home, so I made some homemade chicken noodle soup.

That was a few hours ago and I am considering some peanut butter crackers for a snack... :hmm:


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Chocolate chip cookie


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

moroccan chicken and rice


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Leftover Takeaway Pizza










It's not really helping my hangover. But I can't be arsed to make anything :sadbecky

Still tasty as fuck tho :sodone


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Sunday Dinner :yay


----------



## mrdiamond77 (Feb 14, 2015)

Beans on toast.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Did a Deep Six to some cookies and a glass of orange juice


----------



## Jam (Nov 6, 2015)

Sunday dinner gang @CJ


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

maple and brown sugar oatmeal.


----------



## mrdiamond77 (Feb 14, 2015)

Strawberry trifle.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Spaghetti


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

10 piece Chicken McNuggets with honey mustard sauce.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

@AryaDark @A-C-P @Pratchett

Wild salmon caught off of Bolinas, California by yours truly, chopped into chunks and marinated in a homemade zesty lemon white wine sauce with fettuccine and chopped asparagus spears, diced red pepper, salt and black pepper.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

pork scotch fillet, vege and rice


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Weetabex w/ banana. :becky


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Big Mac


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Cheddar Jalapeño Cheetos :yum: I'd been waiting so long for the USA food store to get more in and they finally did :woo


----------



## mrdiamond77 (Feb 14, 2015)

Sausage rolls with tomato ketchup.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

shrimp and french fries.


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Sausages & chips. :thumbsup


----------



## mrdiamond77 (Feb 14, 2015)

Roast lamb, potatoes, vegetables and gravy.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Burger and Chips


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Mince & potatoes :bjpenn


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Amish potato salad


----------



## mrdiamond77 (Feb 14, 2015)

Packet of cheese & onion crisps.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

two hot dogs and potato salad.


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Beans on Toast and a packet of Salt & Vinegar McCoys. :yay


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Corned beef bap & a twix :bayley2


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

mi goreng noodles


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Chocolate covered pretzels!


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Bacon,. Egg, sausage and black pudding sandwich.


----------



## Refuse (Jan 1, 2006)

Ham Cheese and Salad Warburton Thin X 2


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Salad from Morrisons. It's good shit homie. 










And don't even get me started on those bacon bits you get :sodone

By the end of it, it's not really a salad, I put so much unhealthy shit in it and Pasta. But fuck it :hglol


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Grilled Steak, Chicken, and Chorizo Tacos :sodone


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Pizza


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Cheerios


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

salad


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Apple


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

pepperoni pizza


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

cheeseburger macaroni and whole kernel corn.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Cheesy Mexican Rice Casserole


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

twizzlers


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

leftover cheeseburger macaroni


----------



## mrdiamond77 (Feb 14, 2015)

Lamb balti curry and chips.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Bacon :nice


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

the remains of my cheeseburger macaroni for lunch.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Bolognese Pasta with Cheese sprinkled on top.


----------



## Brockamura (Aug 23, 2017)

taquitos


----------



## Captain Edd (Dec 14, 2011)

I stole a piece of pizza from the fridge at work but I'm starting to think it was bad, I feel sick :mj2


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Captain Edd said:


> I stole a piece of pizza from the fridge at work but I'm starting to think it was bad, I feel sick :mj2


I'm just imagining the guy you stole that Pizza from now. Maybe this has been a recurring theme for months. This is is his PAYBACK

"Oh look, some motherfucker stole my Pizza slice again"

:fuckthis

"I'm going to get that little bitch"

Intentionally leaves a shitty slice in the fridge :hglol


----------



## mrdiamond77 (Feb 14, 2015)

Assorted biscuits with a cup of tea.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

McDonalds chicken nuggets, fries and Oreo McFlurry.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

All American Dog from Sonic.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Sausage and bacon sandwich


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

Cherry Sours


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Chicken bap & some Beef Space Raiders :mckinney


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Cheeseburger & Fries


----------



## Refuse (Jan 1, 2006)

A Jaffa cake bar thing and it was fucking munch.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

blueberry muffin. Ah, the perks of being home. kada


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

:cgmoan


----------



## Refuse (Jan 1, 2006)

Peanut Butter & Jelly hot cross bun and a fruit smoothie.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Fish & chip :thumbsup


----------



## mrdiamond77 (Feb 14, 2015)

Pie and chips with HP Brown sauce.


----------



## cablegeddon (Jun 16, 2012)

Haven't been in the gym for a week + 5 days and tonight I.....








...myself


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

pepperjack quesadilla


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Pasta


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

chili with melted pepperjack cheese.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Appetizer Buffet

Chicken Strips, Bonless Wings, Fries, Deep-Fried Cheese Curds, Onion Rings, Jalapeno Poppers, etc :sodone


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

low sugar apple cinnamon oatmeal


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Burger and chips. :thumbsup


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Pizza again this week.

I think I'm next on the list to go on Freaky Eaters.


----------



## mrdiamond77 (Feb 14, 2015)

Cold meats with salad.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Country fried chicken :mckinney


----------



## Brockamura (Aug 23, 2017)




----------



## mrdiamond77 (Feb 14, 2015)

Cheese and onion crisps.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

nachos :homer


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

*Doritos*


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

spaghetti with meatballs. Thank you, Mom! :mckinney


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

Nilla Wafers. Quite tasty.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Bacon, eggs, potatoes and corn fritters (Y)


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

chicken pad c u


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Today I had a self serving of a copious amount of Jam on slightly burnt Toast. Followed by a meticulously brewed cup of delicious PG tips Tea. I consumed this delicious breakfast, whilst watching the rainfall outside and thinking to myself _"What a load of shit weather for a Saturday"_









@DesolationRow


----------



## mrdiamond77 (Feb 14, 2015)

Breakfast: Crumpets toasted with butter & a cup of tea.

Lunch: Sausage rolls with tomato ketchup.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

breakfast burrito con salsa


----------



## mrdiamond77 (Feb 14, 2015)

Chicken Curry and chips


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

even more spaghetti.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Baked beans on toast and then fruit salad.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Boiled egg


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Szechuan chicken and rice


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Weetabex


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Ulster Fry! :yay


----------



## mrdiamond77 (Feb 14, 2015)

Toast with butter and a cup of tea.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

CJ said:


> Weetabex


I had Weetabex too.

:JLC3


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Scrambled Eggs


----------



## mrdiamond77 (Feb 14, 2015)

Cold meats and salad.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

blueberry muffin


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Had a couple of peanut butter and jelly sandwiches for lunch.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

2x Dominos Pizzas.
7 Hot Wings
Garlic Pizza Bread
Peanut Butter Cups Ben & Jerrys Ice Cream


----------



## mrdiamond77 (Feb 14, 2015)

Strawberry trifle.


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Sunday dinner while watching the Newcastle game. :thumbsup


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

steak fajita


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

macaroni and cheese with scalloped potatoes.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Beercan Sandwich.

Go on, say it. Tell me you don't sound Jamaican.

:aryha


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

beef canneloni


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Strawberry cheesecake


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Boiled Eggs


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Brats with Beer Cheese Sauce and Green Onion :homer


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Apple


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Beef sausages & potatoes :mckinney



Punkamaniac said:


> Sunday dinner while watching the Newcastle game. :thumbsup


1-0 :yay


----------



## mrdiamond77 (Feb 14, 2015)

Lamb shank, vegetables, potatoes and gravy.


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

A slice of Red Velvet cake. :homer


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Late night Ice Cream.

I now have brain freeze. 

Was not worth. :deanfpalm


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

clam chowder


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

blueberry muffin


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Tuna crunch baguette & lemon white chocolate shortbread from Greggs. :sodone


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Minced lamb pizza


----------



## Refuse (Jan 1, 2006)

Half a Peanut/Dark chocolate cereal bar type thing.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Spaghetti


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Sausage, chips and beans. :thumbsup


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

blueberry waffles, but not a blue waffle.


----------



## mrdiamond77 (Feb 14, 2015)

Steak, eggs, mushrooms, tomatoes and chips.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Chicken goujons :thumbsup


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

chicken fajita


----------



## Captain Edd (Dec 14, 2011)

Sweet seedless grapes that actually were sour and did have seeds. 

That old lady at the fruit stand tricked me :nash


----------



## mrdiamond77 (Feb 14, 2015)

Chocolate biscuits with a cup of tea.


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Made penne pasta for dinner and mixed in alfredo sauce and chicken nuggets.

Had a red cream soda float for dessert.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Had a Mexican Pizza.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Sweet chili corn chips :yum:


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Kung Pao Chicken


----------



## Refuse (Jan 1, 2006)

Red Grapes and Rasberries


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

mrdiamond77 said:


> Chocolate biscuits with a cup of tea.


We should be tea buddies. I had the same


----------



## Refuse (Jan 1, 2006)

Yoghurt covered raisins, they were heavenly!


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

apple cinnamon oatmeal


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

macaroni y queso


----------



## mrdiamond77 (Feb 14, 2015)

Assorted biscuits with a cup of tea.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

spaghetti tv dinner. Living the high life. :banderas


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

vegetable breakfast burrito. :nice


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Spicy Szechuan Noodles with Chicken & Shrimp


----------



## mrdiamond77 (Feb 14, 2015)

Lamb chops, peas and chips with HP Brown sauce.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Scampi and chips


----------



## mrdiamond77 (Feb 14, 2015)

Milk chocolate and jammy dodger biscuits with a cup of tea.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

tuna casserole.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

chicken nuggets with honey mustard.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Weetabex


----------



## Oda Nobunaga (Jun 12, 2006)

Rice and beans with potatoes and Spanish olives.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Apple chips.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Apple


----------



## Refuse (Jan 1, 2006)

Yoghurt covered raisins again, so good.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Super noodles.

Because I'm feeling lazy af right now :hglol Currently curled up in bed, binging Netflix and eating noodles like some animal.

If anyone wants to Netflix and Chill right now, you're more than welcome


----------



## Refuse (Jan 1, 2006)

I'll netflix and chill.

With my BANANA


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Burger & chips. :thumbsup


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

10 piece chickenmcnugget for breakfast.


----------



## mrdiamond77 (Feb 14, 2015)

Cold meats and salad. I am still hungry.


----------



## mrdiamond77 (Feb 14, 2015)

Packet of Cheese & onion crisps.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Late night Weetabex


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Tuna sandwich.


----------



## mrdiamond77 (Feb 14, 2015)

Toast with butter and a cup of tea.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

maple and brown sugar oatmeal


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

pizza :usangle


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Cheeseburger :nice


----------



## mrdiamond77 (Feb 14, 2015)

Lunch: Welsh cakes with butter

Dinner: Steak, eggs, mushrooms, tomatoes and chips.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Salisbury steak tv dinner


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Hob nobs and a cuppa


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Ulster Fry. :woo


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Apple


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Cheese on Toast.

:Tripslick


----------



## mrdiamond77 (Feb 14, 2015)

Bacon, eggs and fried bread with tomato ketchup.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Sunday dinner :becky2


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Joining the 'traditional' Sunday dinner crew this evening. :yay


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Honey Nut Cheerios


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Couldn't be bothered cooking so went to a Sunday carvery. All you can eat for £6.50.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

I'm joining the Sunday Dinner crew.

:JLC3

My step-mum is a good 'un.


----------



## mrdiamond77 (Feb 14, 2015)

Mars and Snickers bars


----------



## mrdiamond77 (Feb 14, 2015)

Tartan shortbread and chocolate biscuits with a cup of tea.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

macaroni and cheese with bbq sauce on it.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Ham Sandwich and a Sausage Roll. 

:sodone


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Corned beef bap & a snickers :thumbsup


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

banana :banana


----------



## Refuse (Jan 1, 2006)

SAME! 

BANANA!


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Grilled Pepperjack Cheese Stuffed Chorizo w/ fresh homemade Guacamole :book


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Sausages & a cheesy chip :thumbsup with some Raspberry Pavlova ice cream afterwards. :nice


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

maple and brown sugar oatmeal


----------



## mrdiamond77 (Feb 14, 2015)

Lamb shank, vegetables, potatoes and gravy.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Steak & chip :done


----------



## mrdiamond77 (Feb 14, 2015)

Packet of cheese and onion crisps.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Mexican Pizza after my doctors appointment.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Milk and Cookies. Sometimes I like to pretend I'm 5 years old again and being tucked in to bed. Don't judge me. Nothing wrong with that motherfuckers. A man needs his beauty sleep.

Times were simpler back then. Fuck, I don't want to wake up tomorrow. Fuck this.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

taco with freaking hot sauce. :homer


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Chicken Burritos


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Blueberry muffin


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

*Cocoa Pebbles :book*


----------



## mrdiamond77 (Feb 14, 2015)

Steak, eggs and chips.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

muffin O' blueberry.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

My tears

:mj2

On the real though. Eating some ice cream right now, and debating my existence. So, typical Tuesday night. :hglol


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Tuna sandwich...:nice


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Whittakers chocolate. It's NZ's specialty and it's literally the nicest chocolate in the world, so smooth and creamy.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Sister-in-Law made me a killer bowl of chicken vegetable soup.


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Salt & Vinegar crisp sandwich, an apple and a Terry's chocolate orange. :thumbsup


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Cinnamon Toast Crunch


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Grilled Ham Steak and Potato Salad


----------



## Schwartzxz (Jul 9, 2017)

2 cans of Pringles chips and coke. because its good for my diet :up


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Vegetable Roll & chips. :nice


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

Jalapeno cream-cheese bagel and granola :woo


----------



## mrdiamond77 (Feb 14, 2015)

Gammon, sausage, tomatoes and black pudding.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Bacon :yay


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Macaroni with honey barbecue sauce.


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

THE RETURN OF THE SHIV said:


> Macaroni with honey barbecue sauce.


Interesting...


----------



## mrdiamond77 (Feb 14, 2015)

Chocolate biscuits with a cup of tea.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

:banana


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

slice of combination pizza


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Felt flush so had an ostrich burger.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Potato wedges with sour cream and sweet chili sauce (Y)


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Egg noodles


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Banana sammitch, some Salt & Vinegar crisps and a Peach Melba yogurt. :woo


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Steak & Cheese from Subway


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

a huge breakfast taco :elliot


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Another piece of pizza.


----------



## mrdiamond77 (Feb 14, 2015)

Steak pie, peas and chips.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Apple


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

chicken soft taco


----------



## mrdiamond77 (Feb 14, 2015)

Tartan shortbread biscuits with a cup of tea.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

vegetarian spaghetti


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Microwavable Pizza. :thumbsup


----------



## Refuse (Jan 1, 2006)

Red Grapes


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Taco Mac & Cheese


----------



## nyelator (Oct 3, 2016)

Pussy..............


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Burger & chips. :nice


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

blueberry muffin and a :banana


----------



## mrdiamond77 (Feb 14, 2015)

Steak, eggs and chips


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

3 boiled eggs


----------



## nyelator (Oct 3, 2016)

French Fries


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

A crisp, fresh, healthly apple :banana


----------



## WeeBeyB (Aug 30, 2017)

3 nutrigrain bars(one apple, strawberry, and mixed berry)for lunch.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Sausage supper :nice


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

potato salad


----------



## mrdiamond77 (Feb 14, 2015)

Packet of grilled steak flavoured crisps.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

KFC. Hadn't had it since way before my near death experience. You might say it was on my KFC bucket list. 8*D


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Bacon & Cheese toasted sandwich. :homer


----------



## DoctorWhosawhatsit (Aug 23, 2016)

Taco Bell..... DON'T JUDGE ME I HAD A LONG DAY AT WORK!!


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Apple


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Blueberry and raspberry smoothie.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Cheerios


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Earlier on I had Pizza and some Garlic Bread.

Now I'm going to have some Red Velvet cake and some Texas BBQ Pringles.

:woo :woo :woo


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Fish & chip :bayley2


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Pineapple cake


----------



## mrdiamond77 (Feb 14, 2015)

Lamb balti curry with chips and poppadoms.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Pasta


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

leftover KFC.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Custard tart with fruit on the top.

But my Mum is making pizza later woo :woo


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Ambrose Girl said:


> But my Mum is making pizza later woo :woo


Here's the pizza she made:










That's Turkish garlic bread along with it btw. Damn good.


----------



## sixshooter (Sep 24, 2017)

a small bag of cool ranch Doritos
cheap but effective


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

_*Burritos and Spaghetti *_


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

A cheeseburger and fries from Burger King, courtesy of mi hermana.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Apple


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Chicken breast, Apple and pork sausage, sage and apple stuffing, roast potatoes and carrots.


----------



## mrdiamond77 (Feb 14, 2015)

For lunch: Bacon, eggs, fried bread and black pudding with tomato ketchup. I have just also had a Magnum Ice cream.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

ravioli


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

:banana :banana :banana


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Weetabex


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Salt & Vinegar pom bears. :thumbsup


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

apple cinnamon oatmeal. Now it's off to a doctor's appointment.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Pizza and Wing Buffet :homer


----------



## mrdiamond77 (Feb 14, 2015)

Lamb, vegetables, potatoes and gravy.


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

Double decker taco :woo


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Post doctor appointment, I had a vintage egg Mcmuffin :cole and a sausage burrito with picante.


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Sausages, chips and coleslaw. :nice


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

wens3


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Mexican Pizza


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Tayto Onion Rings :yay


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Sausage rolls smothered in brown sauce. :thumbsup


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Pancake


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Chicken Italian Sausage, Noodles, and Green Beans


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

banana nut muffin


----------



## mrdiamond77 (Feb 14, 2015)

Steak, eggs and chips.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Raspberry Zinger. :sodone


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

A piece of Salted Caramel cake. It was alright. :meh


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Bacon bap smothered in red sauce :done


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Big Mac.


----------



## WeeBeyB (Aug 30, 2017)

homemade tacos. yummers as hell but need to ease up on the spicy taco mix or use more salsa to calm that shit down next time. drank almost 2 litres of water during and after


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Grilled Sirloin and Vegetables


----------



## nyelator (Oct 3, 2016)

Blueberries


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Frosted Flakes


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Homemade cheesy beano. :woo


----------



## nyelator (Oct 3, 2016)

Meatball sub


----------



## mrdiamond77 (Feb 14, 2015)

Gammon, sausage, tomatoes and black pudding.


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

Red pasta and glazed veggies


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Whopper with cheese and a small fries.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

strawberry poptart


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

Spicy honey barbecue chicken strips. 

With ranch. Obviously.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Sweetcorn toasted sandwich and chips.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Boiled egg


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

strawberries 'n' cream oatmeal


----------



## WeeBeyB (Aug 30, 2017)

Turkey Breasts with Onion & Whiskey BBQ sauce all over them. Mmmm love me some breasts


----------



## mrdiamond77 (Feb 14, 2015)

Steak pie, peas and chips with HP Brown sauce.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

10 pc. nugget with honey mustard sauce. :nice


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Chicken fillet burger, super chip & fanta orange :thumbsup


----------



## nyelator (Oct 3, 2016)

Chicken Sandwich


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

tuna sandwich and tomato soup.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Caramel pudding flavoured KitKat. Gotta love Japan and their numerous odd KitKat flavours


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Twizzlers


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Spicy Garlic Wings and Brat & Beer Cheese Soup


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

French fries


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

tomato soup


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Burger and a cheesy (well, if I have cheese :lol) chip. :becky


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Papaya


----------



## mrdiamond77 (Feb 14, 2015)

Steak, eggs and potatoes.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

another tuna sandwich


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

pasta


----------



## mrdiamond77 (Feb 14, 2015)

Packet of salt and vinegar crisps.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

meatloaf and whole kernel corn


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Fried potatoes, bacon, eggs, corn fritters and baked beans.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Quarter pounder burger with some fries and a mango smoothie


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Ulster fry :yay


----------



## mrdiamond77 (Feb 14, 2015)

Toast with butter.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

breakfast bowl


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Chicken Goujon supper. :nice


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Apple


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## mrdiamond77 (Feb 14, 2015)

Lamb balti curry with chips and naan bread.


----------



## WeeBeyB (Aug 30, 2017)

neapolitan ice cream. thought i would put some caramel sauce on it but found the shit is gone all nasty blue moldy...so i just ate extra to get rid of my depression over the sauce


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

chili with angus steak


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Chocolate ice cream.


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Pastie bap and a packet of Quavers. :thumbsup


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Sunday Dinner :thumbsup


----------



## mrdiamond77 (Feb 14, 2015)

Hamburger with onions and tomato ketchup.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

a Polish sausage sandwich


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Joining the Sunday Dinner crew. :mark:


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Takeaway Pizza.

But the guy was late as hell. I didn't fancy complaining though, because I was hungry af. Plus, he's probably had a shit day as it is. Poor guy :mj2


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

beef stew


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Banana on Veda Bread & two Teacakes. :nice


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

An Orange


----------



## sailord (Sep 1, 2016)

in n out animal style Burger and fries


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Joe's Classic Steampot from Joe's Crabshack


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Vegetable roll :mckinney


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

breakfast burrito with picante sauce.


----------



## nyelator (Oct 3, 2016)

THE RETURN OF THE SHIV said:


> breakfast burrito with picante sauce.


My soon to be GF's pussy
or Curly Fries


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

nyelator said:


> My soon to be GF's pussy
> or Curly Fries


I'll have what he's having. :homer


----------



## mrdiamond77 (Feb 14, 2015)

Lamb chops, vegetables, potatoes and gravy.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Cheese and Crackers










wens3


----------



## nyelator (Oct 3, 2016)

THE RETURN OF THE SHIV said:


> I'll have what he's having. :homer


She's 15.................I am 16


----------



## DELETE (Aug 23, 2016)

nyelator said:


> She's 15.................I am 16


Shiv is a pedobear confirmed


----------



## nyelator (Oct 3, 2016)

DELETE said:


> Shiv is a pedobear confirmed


Fuck run away.


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Fish & a cheesy chip. :Bayley



CJ said:


> Vegetable roll :mckinney


:mark:


----------



## mrdiamond77 (Feb 14, 2015)

Chocolate biscuits with a cup of tea.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

sausage, fried egg, and cheese sandwich.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Pasta


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

spaghetti


----------



## DoctorWhosawhatsit (Aug 23, 2016)

Chocolate Souffle.

Tried making it for the first time... turned out pretty good :draper2



mrdiamond77 said:


> Lamb chops, vegetables, potatoes and gravy.


No mint jelly?! Shame on you!


----------



## WeeBeyB (Aug 30, 2017)

Cooked up some beef burger(with just one onion, the green/red peppers went bad so very basic. Salt N Pepper. Used some onion and whiskey bbq sauce after I drained the burger) put them all top of Sweet Chili Heat Doritos and put lots of cheese on top and melted that shit down. Fuck was it awesome.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Chicken Burrito


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

quesadilla


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Chicken fillet burger :nice


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

two chicken soft tacos and a spicy jack quesadilla from Del Taco.


----------



## mrdiamond77 (Feb 14, 2015)

Steak, eggs and potato wedges.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Lasagna


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Cheese & onion crisp sandwich & a Lion bar :bayley2


----------



## nyelator (Oct 3, 2016)

a Burger


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Pie, tatties and mushy peas. :thumbsup


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Kids and grown ups love it so, the happy world of Haribo.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

toast with grape jelly on it.


----------



## nyelator (Oct 3, 2016)

French fries


----------



## DELETE (Aug 23, 2016)

A couple boogers.


----------



## mrdiamond77 (Feb 14, 2015)

Gammon, sausages, fried bread, black pudding and baked beans. I am now stuffed and can hardly move.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Oreos and Milk

:yay


----------



## mrdiamond77 (Feb 14, 2015)

Bourbon biscuits with a cup of tea.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Hamburger with grilled onions and some mac n cheese, all courtesy of mi madre.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

leftover macaroni and cheese.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)




----------



## WeeBeyB (Aug 30, 2017)

Gibson's finest rare(it poured itself and who am I to refuse it)for breakfast..maybe even lunch...dinner? well by than anything can happen and be consumed.


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Two Prawn Cocktail crisp baps and a packet of dinky Deckers. :woo


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Apple Jacks


----------



## DELETE (Aug 23, 2016)

Cinnamon toast crunch


----------



## sailord (Sep 1, 2016)

fried chicken and mashed potatoes


----------



## nyelator (Oct 3, 2016)

A donut


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Chicken Fajitas


----------



## mrdiamond77 (Feb 14, 2015)

Steak pie, peas and potatoes.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

breakfast burrito with picante


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

*I'm currently eating a king prawn, thai red curry with rice.*


----------



## nyelator (Oct 3, 2016)

Chicken Sandwich


----------



## mrdiamond77 (Feb 14, 2015)

Mince pie and assorted biscuits with a cup of tea.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

lasagna and peas


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Pepperoni & Sausage Pizza


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

waffles


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Scalloped potatoes


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Burger & chips. :thumbsup


----------



## mrdiamond77 (Feb 14, 2015)

Lamb chops, peas and chips.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Grilled chicken


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

spaghettio's with ladyballs


----------



## mrdiamond77 (Feb 14, 2015)

Toast with butter and a cup of tea.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Sausage, bacon & hash browns.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Count Chocula


----------



## mrdiamond77 (Feb 14, 2015)

Steak, eggs and potatoes.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Fish & chip :thumbsup


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Chicken Goujon supper. :nice


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Crumpets & Tea.

How did you guys guess I was British? :aryha


----------



## mrdiamond77 (Feb 14, 2015)

Apple Pie & Welsh cakes with butter and a cup of tea.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

slice of apple pie


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

chili with hot barbecue sauce on it.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Weetabex


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

curry pie


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Mike and Ike


----------



## Jam (Nov 6, 2015)

Sunday Dinner :bjpenn


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Banana bap and a packet of Wotsits. :thumbsup


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Cheerios


----------



## mrdiamond77 (Feb 14, 2015)

Irish whiskey cake and welsh cakes with butter for lunch.

Ham salad for dinner.


----------



## Jam (Nov 6, 2015)

Cookie dough & milky bar milkshake










Ignore my foot :lol


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

fettuccine alfredo


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Meatballs & Rice followed by Custard and Jelly


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

barbecue chicken


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Packet of BBQ Beef Hula Hoops. :yay


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Bacon, Lettuce and Tomato Sandwich in a big fuck off bap.

Salt and Vinegar Walker Crisps to go with it.

:sodone

wens3


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Pizza and Wing Buffet


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Sausages & chips. :thumbsup


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Chicken fillet burger & chip :mckinney


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Cinnamon Toast Crunch


----------



## mrdiamond77 (Feb 14, 2015)

Roast lamb, potatoes, vegetables, mint sauce and gravy.


----------



## Jam (Nov 6, 2015)

Kfc double down burger

£7 for this, I'm fucking starving still


----------



## Overcomer (Jan 15, 2015)

grilled chicken...the best


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Gum


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Might be expensive but wens3


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Mexican Pizza with sour cream from Casa Lupe.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

:banana


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Chicken fillet burger again.


----------



## mrdiamond77 (Feb 14, 2015)

Steak, eggs and potatoes.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Had Chinese for lunch with my mother.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Beef enchilada courtesy of my Sister-In-Law. Gracias.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Weetabex


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Beans on Toast & a Strawberry yogurt. :thumbsup


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Cheesy Mexican Rice Casserole


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

:banana nut muffin


----------



## mrdiamond77 (Feb 14, 2015)

Lamb curry with chips and naan bread.


----------



## nyelator (Oct 3, 2016)

French Fries


----------



## DELETE (Aug 23, 2016)

flatbread Buffalo pizza.


----------



## nyelator (Oct 3, 2016)

DELETE said:


> flatbread Buffalo pizza.


Sounds good.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Sausages & potatoes :bayley2


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Some Texas BBQ Pringles. :homer


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Teriyaki House. Went with my dad after my EKG. It's been confirmed that I actually have a heart. :fuckyeah


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

late night enchilada


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Fried giant Pancakes & beans. :thumbsup


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Frosted Flakes


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Ramen noodles


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Beef Stroganoff


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Country fried chicken :mckinney


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

CJ said:


> Country fried chicken :mckinney


Today must be a chicken sort of day.


----------



## mrdiamond77 (Feb 14, 2015)

Ham salad with chips.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

The last of my beef enchiladas. :cry


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Don't ask me why, but I've had this irresistible urge for Lunchables for weeks now. I looked like a right nobhead buying it from the shop at my age, but fuck it :lol










Was well worth it. Feel like a kid again. Amazing how foods can bring it all back.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Mushroom sandwich


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

pulled pork sandwich


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

shared a blueberry muffin with two wolf/husky hybrids.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Bacon :nice


----------



## mrdiamond77 (Feb 14, 2015)

Steak pie and chips with HP brown sauce.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

chicken fajita pita


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Nutella on Toast.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

Wendy's. 

The meat wasn't great but the buns were :homer


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Corn on the cob and potatoes.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Fish and fries


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Went to White Castle for the first time in a while.

Dinner of sliders, fries, chicken rings and cheese sticks. Excellent. :yum:


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

slice of pepperoni pizza from Round Table.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

McDonald's fries and apple pie, then candy and some ready salted chips :lol I eat like this when I go to indy wrestling shows lol.


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Beef Space Raiders. :thumbsup


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Bacon & cheese toastie :mckinney


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Count Chocula


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Taste of South Africa burger meal from Maccy's along with a Rolo McFlurry, Cheese & Herb bites and a large Diet Coke.

:sodone


----------



## mrdiamond77 (Feb 14, 2015)

Pork pie


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Pratchett said:


> Went to White Castle for the first time in a while.
> 
> Dinner of sliders, fries, chicken rings and cheese sticks. Excellent. :yum:


I hope you were stoned, too :side:










I had some Cheese and Toast. Now I'm going to have nightmares from cheese, but it's okay. :aryep


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Polish sausage


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

English muffins.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

butterscotch candy


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Buffalo chicken sandwich and some boneless chicken from Domino's.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Cheese omelette and more English muffins, then chocolate eclair icecream.


----------



## mrdiamond77 (Feb 14, 2015)

Toast with butter and a cup of tea.


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Sunday dinner with a slice of homemade Pineapple & Coconut cake for afters. :yay


----------



## mrdiamond77 (Feb 14, 2015)

Ham and pork pie with salad.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

macaroni and cheese


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Curry chicken over rice, courtesy of the sister-in-law.


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Weetabex w/ banana.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Chicken sandwich & a Lion bar :mckinney



Punkamaniac said:


> Weetabex w/ banana.


:JLC3


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Meatball Marinara from Subway

wens3


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Honey Nut Cheerios


----------



## mrdiamond77 (Feb 14, 2015)

Lamb shank, potatoes, vegetables and gravy.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

taquitos


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

beef ramen


----------



## Buster Cannon (Jul 7, 2017)

Japanese sponge cake


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Bacon bap :mckinney


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Soup. :meh


----------



## mrdiamond77 (Feb 14, 2015)

Steak, eggs and chips.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Apple Jacks


----------



## southrnbygrace (Jun 14, 2014)

I went to the NC State Fair today and THIS was what I ate. It's called Crackin' Mac. Basically it's baked mac and cheese with turkey bbq (and sauce) on top and then cracklins on top of that, along with cheese. Oh man it was good!!!!


----------



## mrdiamond77 (Feb 14, 2015)

Chocolate biscuits with a cup of tea.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

2 Tacos Supreme


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Made fried beef ravioli for dinner with mozzarella cheese sticks. Tomato basil marinara sauce for dipping.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

some big ass chocolate chip cookie. I tell you, it was YUGE. :trump3


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Dark Chocolate Teacakes. :mark:


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Sausages & chips. :thumbsup


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

apple cinnamon oatmeal


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Beefburger & chip (Y)


----------



## mrdiamond77 (Feb 14, 2015)

Gammon, sausage, eggs, black pudding and tomatoes.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Today Sonic has $1 six inch hot dogs, so I had two chili cheese coneys with grilled onions on them.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Chicken Teryaki from Subway


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

Had a whole thing of starburst.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

pineapple cup.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Chicken and potatoes.


----------



## mrdiamond77 (Feb 14, 2015)

Steak pie and chips with HP Brown sauce.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

naked egg taco :like


----------



## nyelator (Oct 3, 2016)

Chicken Patty


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Pie and tatties. :thumbsup


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Haddock :bjpenn


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

hot dog with onions and relish


----------



## mrdiamond77 (Feb 14, 2015)

Assorted biscuits with a cup of tea.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

mrdiamond77 said:


> Assorted biscuits with a cup of tea.


It's a Digestive kind of night.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Sour patch kids


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

leftover chili


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Fish and chips.


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Beans on Toast. :nice


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

sausage egg mcmuffin


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Takeaway Pizza. I can't no longer move my body, but that's okay


----------



## mrdiamond77 (Feb 14, 2015)

Lamb chops, baked beans and potatoes


----------



## DELETE (Aug 23, 2016)

Sante fe style salad.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Chicken strips in gravy :nice


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

shells and white cheddar


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Bacon & toast :thumbsup


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Pizza and some Doaghballs. :thumbsup


----------



## sailord (Sep 1, 2016)

cooking bacon right now then going heat up some french toast sticks for breakfast


----------



## mrdiamond77 (Feb 14, 2015)

Steak, eggs and chips.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Frosted Flakes


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Chicken fillet burger :yay


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Milk & Cookies.

Got to celebrate Kurt Angle's return tomorrow


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

homemade chili:homer


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

McDonalds, wasn't too bad.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

pumpkin bread


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

:yum:


----------



## mrdiamond77 (Feb 14, 2015)

Toast with butter and a cup of tea.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

maple and brown cinnamon oatmeal.


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Sunday dinner. :thumbsup


----------



## mrdiamond77 (Feb 14, 2015)

Gammon, eggs and fried bread.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Texas BBQ Pringles :nice


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

blueberry muffin


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Sausage Rolls smothered in brown sauce. :nice


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

hash browns


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

Home made Lasagne :woo 

Currently sipping some homemade Raspberry/Chamomile blended Iced Tea. Turned out reallly good.


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Sausages and chips. :thumbsup


----------



## mrdiamond77 (Feb 14, 2015)

Roast beef, potatoes, vegetables and gravy.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Bacon & potatoes :mckinney


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Jam on Toast


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

roast beef sandwich


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

Slow cooked Pot Roast with Mashed Potatoes and Naan :woo 

(My pot roast recipe included charring the roast in a skillet on all sides. The sauce was made up of some Worcestershire, salt, pepper and white wine vinegar)


----------



## Overcomer (Jan 15, 2015)

Ice cream


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Meat loaf and mashed potaters.


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Scrambled Eggs and toast. :done


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Just had a Nandos' BLT for dinner.


----------



## 2Slick (May 1, 2005)

A burrito or three.


----------



## mrdiamond77 (Feb 14, 2015)

Steak, eggs and chips.


----------



## DELETE (Aug 23, 2016)

Gogo squeeze


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

Desi Custard, jello and pound cake for dessert :yum:


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Vietnamese Pork Egg Rolls


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Scampi :yay


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Pasta Bolognese with Cheese sprinkled on top. wens3


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Mexican Pizza after my doctors appointment.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Digino's pizza


----------



## 2Slick (May 1, 2005)

Some Papa John's Pizza.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

enchilada :banderas


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Corned beef bap & brown lemonade :becky2


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

CJ said:


> Corned beef bap & brown lemonade :becky2


Brown Lemonade? :monkey Is that an Irish thing? 

I had a Ham Salad Sandwich :yay


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

The Fourth Wall said:


> Brown Lemonade? :monkey Is that an Irish thing?


:nah it's a Northern Irish thing :becky2

Edit: Nah gif got replaced :sadbecky


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

CJ said:


> :nah it's a Northern Irish thing :becky2
> 
> Edit: Nah gif got replaced :sadbecky


I preferred the older one. :mj2


----------



## 2Slick (May 1, 2005)

Some Nacho Cheese Bugles.

Nom nom nom.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Chicken Bacon Swiss Sandwich w/ Deep Fried Pepperjack Cheese Curds


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Pie and tatties. :thumbsup



The Fourth Wall said:


> Brown Lemonade? :monkey Is that an Irish thing?


It's a legendary Northern Irish fizzy drink...


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Cowboy supper :bayley2



Punkamaniac said:


> Pie and tatties. :thumbsup
> 
> 
> It's a legendary Northern Irish fizzy drink...


Also has it's own smilie :becky2


----------



## mrdiamond77 (Feb 14, 2015)

Gammon, sausages, black pudding and tomatoes.


----------



## DELETE (Aug 23, 2016)

Spicy sweet chilli chips.


God those little shits are so good.


----------



## StraightShooter (Oct 22, 2017)

Mircowave Cheeseburger.


----------



## 2Slick (May 1, 2005)

Grilled Cheese sammiches.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

breakfast burrito with salsa


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

pastrami sandwich with pepperjack, mustard, and mayo.


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

chicken club salad with the beak on the side


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Chocolate.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Chorizo Bean & Rice Stew :homer


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Steak pieces & tatties. :meh


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Spicy chicken sandwich from chic-fil-a


----------



## mrdiamond77 (Feb 14, 2015)

Steak pie and chips with HP Brown Sauce.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Fish & a curry chip :nice


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

scrambled egg, cheese, and sausage pocket.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Spam, bacon and chips with beans


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

Tomato & basil linguine with lamb meatballs and a cold bottle of Peroni.

:trips8


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

_*Chicken with Mash Potatoes, Macaroni & Cheese and Veggies. *_


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

footlong chili cheese coney


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Red and green grapes.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Pork burger :nice


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Parmesan Garlic Chicken, Rice, and Green Beans


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Seeing that I am a certifiable health conscious gourmet, I had a hot dog for breakfast.


----------



## nyelator (Oct 3, 2016)

Rib Sandwich.


----------



## mrdiamond77 (Feb 14, 2015)

Lamb chops, baked beans and potatoes.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

I went to Pizza Hut.










I haven't been since I was like 13, so this was pretty awesome. It was fucking amazing wens3 It's been a while since I've gone out to eat at a restaurant. 

Still think the local Takeaways are better for Pizza, but it's nice to actually go out for something to eat for a change instead of being cooped up at home like a geek watching the WWE Network :aryep


----------



## sailord (Sep 1, 2016)

Double bacon smokehouse burger with bacon cheese tater tots


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Just spent the last 7 hours in the ER. I truly feared the worst, but the doctor said my heart was okay. I celebrated the news by immediately getting a Mexican Pizza and probably shortening my life.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Bacon and Egg Sandwich


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Turkey sandwich :mckinney


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Leftovers from last night's spicy potato & bacon pizza.


----------



## Jam (Nov 6, 2015)

Just ordered some ribs to line my stomach before tonight :mark


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Lasagne. :thumbsup


----------



## Thecreepygeek (Oct 9, 2012)

Bangers and mash, with some beans.


----------



## mrdiamond77 (Feb 14, 2015)

Steak, eggs and chips


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

KFC, mashed potatoes wit gravy, and coleslaw.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Fish & Chips from the chip shop.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Neapolitan icecream.


----------



## mrdiamond77 (Feb 14, 2015)

Toast with butter and a cup of tea.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Had Lamb Chops, Roast Potatoes and some Veggies for dinner :sodone


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Steak & potatoes :done


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

sausage croissant


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Sunday dinner. :nice


----------



## mrdiamond77 (Feb 14, 2015)

Gammon, eggs and fried bread with loads of tomato ketchup.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Chicken Sandwich. Chicken was from Sunday Dinner earlier. wens3

Not only is the Sunday Dinner itself nice, but you get amazing leftovers as well :mark:


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Janyo's strawberry frozen yogurt. :mark


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

A piece of cake and some Salt & Vinegar Pringles. :sodone


----------



## DELETE (Aug 23, 2016)

Wisconsin Buttery steakburger with mayo and some fries. And a sprite ofc.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

donut holes :mark


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Lazagna


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Chicken fillet burger & chip :bayley2


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

sausage and pepperoni pizza


----------



## mrdiamond77 (Feb 14, 2015)

Roast lamb, vegetables, potatoes, gravy and mint sauce.


----------



## DELETE (Aug 23, 2016)

Grilled cheese sandwich


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

strawberry yogurt


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Just broke into the Halloween stash and had an orange Kit Kat and two mini Twix. :yum:


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Weetabex


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Franken Berry :homer


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Cheeseburger and Fries


----------



## DELETE (Aug 23, 2016)

Rice krispie treat.


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Pie and tatties. :thumbsup


----------



## DELETE (Aug 23, 2016)

Veggie Burger


----------



## mrdiamond77 (Feb 14, 2015)

Lamb curry and chips.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

CFB :mckinney


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Whopper with cheese and a large Coke.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Twix and Reese's Peanut Butter Cups


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Sour patch kids


----------



## DoctorWhosawhatsit (Aug 23, 2016)

Dots. Because it's Halloween and we're supposed to be eating piles of candy... Don't judge me dammit!


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

Chicken nuggets with BBQ Sauce.

BUT WHERE IS MY SCHEZWAN SAUCE??


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Pasta, then some strawberry Oreo chocolate.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Huevos Rancheros


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Mince, mashed potatoes and veggies for dinner.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Count Chocula :homer


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Salt & Vinegar crisps and Chocolate Fingers. :homer


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

KFC


----------



## mrdiamond77 (Feb 14, 2015)

Steak, eggs and chips.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Chicken & ham pie :mark


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

chili with parmesan cheese and hot sauce in it. :mark


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Mac and cheese bites, baked beans and chips.


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

Leftover Halloween candy. Reese's and Hersey's.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Weetabex


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Pickled Onion crisp sandwich. :thumbsup


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Pizza


----------



## krtgolfing (Nov 2, 2015)

Candy for breakfast! :book


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Cup of noodles


----------



## DELETE (Aug 23, 2016)

The ultimate gamer food: Pizza Rolls


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Boo Berry :yes


----------



## mrdiamond77 (Feb 14, 2015)

Steak pie and chips with HP brown sauce.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Spag Bol.


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

The Fourth Wall said:


> Spag Bol.


Great minds! :mark: I had exactly the same.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Punkamaniac said:


> Great minds! :mark: I had exactly the same.


:JLC3

It was good as fuck as well. I had cheesy garlic bread on the side wens3


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

chimichanga


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Deep Fried Cheese Curds


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Spicy chicken sandwich meal from chic fil a


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

blueberry yogurt


----------



## sailord (Sep 1, 2016)

pizza and garlic bread sticks


----------



## Ygor (Jul 19, 2013)

An 8 Piece Meal from KFC(Original Recipe, with large Potato Wedges, large Corn, and 4 Biscuits) and a liter of Coca-Cola.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Doritos.

Going full neckbeard nerd mode for the new Call of Duty. Don't judge me :aryha


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Franken Berry


----------



## mrdiamond77 (Feb 14, 2015)

Lamb chops, baked beans and potatoes.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

bean and potato soup


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Pizza.

I need to stop eating fucking Pizza.


----------



## mrdiamond77 (Feb 14, 2015)

Chocolate biscuits with a cup of tea.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Carne Asada gordo burrito from a restaurant named Antonio's.


----------



## DeadGirl Inc (Dec 30, 2016)

Snickers


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sailord (Sep 1, 2016)

I'm eating at Applebee's having a BBQ Bacon burger with fries and mozzarella sticks


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Corn on the cob, then white chocolate m&ms :thumbsup


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

For the second time this week, I've had Spag Bol. :mark:


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

@Punkamaniac You'll be looking like Spaghetti soon. I'm expecting to wake up as a Pizza slice, one day.

Although, plot twist...

ops

I had Chips & Pizza Sub. Can I get let off for this one? :side: Pizza Subs are really nice, by the way:


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

chili mac


----------



## mrdiamond77 (Feb 14, 2015)

Beef curry and chips, made by my Father.


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

The Fourth Wall said:


> @Punkamaniac You'll be looking like Spaghetti soon. I'm expecting to wake up as a Pizza slice, one day.


That reminded me of the time :homer's head turned into a doughnut and he kept picking away at it. :lol


----------



## Oda Nobunaga (Jun 12, 2006)

Black garlic hummus.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Captain Weetabex


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

homemade chicken noodle soup


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

Steak Omelet. :tucky


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Grilled chicken


----------



## Jam (Nov 6, 2015)

Leftover Chinese for breakfast :banderas2


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Sunday Dinner Crew :rusevyes

Although, I had a pork joint instead of chicken wens3


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Ham and cheese bap, a Snowy Joey and some grapes. :nice


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Some salami and salad sandwiches.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Sunday dinner :yay



The Fourth Wall said:


> Captain Weetabex


:JLC3


----------



## mrdiamond77 (Feb 14, 2015)

Crunchie, Curly wurly and Fudge chocolate bars that were left over from Halloween night.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

A Cracker Stacker Lunchable.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

two chorizo breakfast burritos courtesy of my Sister-in Law.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

My Mum's homemade Hawaiian pizza and garlic bread :yum:


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

spaghettio's with meatballs. Nothing but the finest at the* CASA DEL SHIV*


----------



## kellyon (Jun 26, 2017)

nachos


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

minestrone


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

hash browns, made em myself. :woo


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Dominoes pizza and cinnamon sticks


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

apple cinnamon oatmeal


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Apple


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Chicken Curry Ready Meal from Iceland.

Living a life of luxury.

It's actually pretty tasty, believe or not. Not bad for £1 at all and requires minimum effort :bayley


----------



## mrdiamond77 (Feb 14, 2015)

Lamb shank, potatoes, vegetables and gravy.


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Sausages, chips and rice. :thumbsup


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Steak & potatoes :nice


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

double cheeseburger, apple pie, and a large Coke from the Golden Arches.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

fettucine alfredo


----------



## DELETE (Aug 23, 2016)

Mozzarella sticks.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Weetabex


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Pancake


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Cereal whilst I debate my existence now that Dean & Seth aren't Tag Champs anymore. What is life. :mj2


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Franken Berry


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Chicken Teryaki from Subway


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

New York Cheesecake Pancakes with a side or pork link sausages and hickory smoked bacon.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Lasagna & Chips

Such a wens3 combo. You haven't lived life until you're dipping your chips in to lasagna, it's a game changer.


----------



## mrdiamond77 (Feb 14, 2015)

Steak, eggs and chips


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Fish & chips :bayley2


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

Hungry Man :banderas


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

$5 box from Carl's Jr. Had a double cheeseburger, a hot dog, a small fry, and a medium Coke. Gave my dad the cookie that came with it.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Walkers lime & black pepper crisps & a chicken bap :mckinney


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Pizza


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Cashew nuts


----------



## mrdiamond77 (Feb 14, 2015)

Beef curry and chips.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Honey glazed ham & potatoes :nice


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Mexican Pizza and a taco after my cardiologist appointment.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Potato wedges with sour cream and sweet chili sauce.


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Pie and tatties. :thumbsup


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Burger & Chips. :Bayley


----------



## mrdiamond77 (Feb 14, 2015)

Steak, eggs and chips.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

a piece of Chicago stuffed pizza.


----------



## nyelator (Oct 3, 2016)

mrdiamond77 said:


> Steak, eggs and chips.





THE RETURN OF THE SHIV said:


> a piece of Chicago stuffed pizza.


Pretty solid


----------



## DELETE (Aug 23, 2016)

Oatmeal and hot chocolate


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

nyelator said:


> Pretty solid


It's from a local take n bake place, but I swear it's better than most pizza chains that I've been to.


----------



## nyelator (Oct 3, 2016)

THE RETURN OF THE SHIV said:


> It's from a local take n bake place, but I swear it's better than most pizza chains that I've been to.


That's always good.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Sausages & potatoes (Y)


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

beef stew


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Cheese toast!


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Late night Cereal before bed.

I have Cereal at night more than mornings for some reason. :lol


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Quavers


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Spinach


----------



## DELETE (Aug 23, 2016)

Vanilla cake.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Pizza :sneaky


----------



## mrdiamond77 (Feb 14, 2015)

Lamb chops, sausages, baked beans and potatoes.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Jam on Toast

:yay

Now I'm having Milk & Cookies whilst watching old WWE PPV's. It's times like this I feel like a kid again :lol


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Had a Pastie bap and chips earlier. :thumbsup

Now I've just had some Salt & Vinegar pringles and a piece of Red Velvet cake. :done


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

The Fourth Wall said:


> Jam on Toast
> 
> :yay
> 
> Now I'm having Milk & Cookies whilst watching old WWE PPV's. It's times like this I feel like a kid again :lol


I just had tuna on toast, but I would prefer other things on toast:


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

THE RETURN OF THE SHIV said:


> I just had tuna on toast, but I would prefer other things on toast:


Tuna...on Toast?

:tripsscust


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

The Fourth Wall said:


> Tuna...on Toast?
> 
> :tripsscust


I didn't make it, so I felt obligated to eat it.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

THE RETURN OF THE SHIV said:


> I didn't make it, so I felt obligated to eat it.


:liquor

You're a braver man than me SHIV. 

I hope you washed it down good. :lol


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

The Fourth Wall said:


> :liquor
> 
> You're a braver man than me SHIV.
> 
> I hope you washed it down good. :lol


The prune juice really hit the spot.  I'd rather have what that guy in the video was requesting.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Corned beef bap :mckinney


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Some bacon sandwiches.


----------



## mrdiamond77 (Feb 14, 2015)

Beef curry and chips.


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Sausage Supper. :nice


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Beef Stew with Dumplings. :banderas


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

gordo chimichanga


----------



## mrdiamond77 (Feb 14, 2015)

Assorted biscuits with a cup of tea.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Tuna fish sandwich on white bread.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

homemade beef stew courtesy of my Sister-in Law


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Baked beans on toast.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Yoghurt.


----------



## mrdiamond77 (Feb 14, 2015)

Toast with butter and a cup of tea.


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Ham, cheese and coleslaw Toastie. :thumbsup


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Sunday Dinner Crew


----------



## Jam (Nov 6, 2015)

Sunday dinner gang with Simpsons day on C4

:bjpenn


----------



## mrdiamond77 (Feb 14, 2015)

Gammon, eggs, fried bread and baked beans with tomato ketchup.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Sunday Dinner :yay


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

The Fourth Wall said:


> Sunday Dinner Crew





Jamaican said:


> Sunday dinner gang with Simpsons day on C4
> 
> :bjpenn





CJ said:


> Sunday Dinner :yay


Sames! :yay

And now I'm going to have some delic Apple Crumble. :mark:


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Pizza Rolls


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Sausages & chips. :woo


----------



## mrdiamond77 (Feb 14, 2015)

Lamb shank, potatoes, vegetables and gravy.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Bacon :yum:


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

The last of my Franken Berry. :gameover


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

Pancakes and sausage :dead3


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

chicken asada chimichanga


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Fruit custard


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Sausage Roll from Greggs

So, this is what it feels like to be a God wens3


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Some salami.


----------



## mrdiamond77 (Feb 14, 2015)

Steak, eggs and potatoes.


----------



## DELETE (Aug 23, 2016)

Sausage burrito and hash browns from burger king


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Chicken fillet burger & a super chip :mckinney


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

two sausage burritos with picante sauce and a large Coke from McDonald's right before my doctors appointment.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

chili mac


----------



## 2Slick (May 1, 2005)

Something too damn spicy that's undoubtedly going to make me complain about it later.

Mmm, spicy goodness.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Greek salad


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

honey nut cheerios


----------



## mrdiamond77 (Feb 14, 2015)

Beef curry and chips.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Boiled egg


----------



## Thecreepygeek (Oct 9, 2012)

Eat Natural - fruit and nut bar, with dark chocolate, cranberries and macadamias.
I've lost over a stone in 2 months just from changing my diet from normal chocolate bars to those slightly more expensive healthy alternative ones. Got rid of Sunday Dinner desserts as well, changed it for just berries. Blend them up, fantastic and healthy as fuck.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Peking barbecue and sine chow mein


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

McDonalds - chicken nuggets, fries and Oreo McFlurry.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

strawberry yogurt


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

My Mother was kind enough to make me a fried egg and cheese sandwich.


----------



## DELETE (Aug 23, 2016)

Chicken nuggets with mayo on it.



Don't judge me.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Pizza


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Sweet corn


----------



## mrdiamond77 (Feb 14, 2015)

Steak pie, peas and chips.


----------



## nyelator (Oct 3, 2016)

Pumpkin Pie.


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

*Marinated Baked Pork Chops, String Beans & French Fries.* :tucky


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

lasagna and whole kernel corn.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

@AryaDark @CamillePunk @Pratchett @The Fourth Wall @The Return OF THE SHIV

Ground beef and sausage homemade lasagna with a homemade tomato-and-basil sauce, pine nut side salad with crisp lettuce, tomatoes, zucchini, onion and carrot slivers, and homemade Sicilian-style pistachio ice cream.

:dance :dance :dance


----------



## lesenfanteribles (Nov 23, 2004)

Layered sticky rice cake.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Cheese toastie


----------



## WorldClass (Oct 6, 2017)

Banana bread


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

Tangerine.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Chicken fillet burger :thumbsup


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

leftover lasagna fir breakfast.


----------



## mrdiamond77 (Feb 14, 2015)

Had a full English for breakfast this morning. Had lamb chops, peas and potatoes for dinner this evening.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

apple pie


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Black forest cake


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Thai Sweet Chili corn chips.

It was my last hurrah on junk food cos after today I'm giving it all up


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Cheese & onion crisp sandwich


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Gregg's sausage roll with an English Breakfast cup of Twinnings tea.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

macaroni


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Empire biscuit and some Salt & Vinegar Pringles. :thumbsup


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Denver Scramble


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

Just made some peanut chicken over broccoli rice and jalapenos :thirst3


----------



## mrdiamond77 (Feb 14, 2015)

Toast with butter and a cup of tea.


----------



## Jam (Nov 6, 2015)

Sunday dinner crew


----------



## mrdiamond77 (Feb 14, 2015)

Gammon, eggs, fried bread and baked beans with tomato ketchup.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Sunday dinner :yay


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

leftover pizza :yes


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Two Belgian Chocolate Shortbread and some Pringles. :mark:


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Denver Scramble. :fuckyeah


----------



## mrdiamond77 (Feb 14, 2015)

Roast lamb with mint sauce, vegetables, potatoes and gravy.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

blueberry muffin


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Chicken wrapped in bacon


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

ravioli


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Chicken and potatoes.


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Pie, tatties and mushy Peas. :thumbsup


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

macaroni and cheese


----------



## mrdiamond77 (Feb 14, 2015)

Assorted biscuits with a cup of tea.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Ultimate Cjeeseburger, curly fries, and a large Coke.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Weetabex


----------



## sailord (Sep 1, 2016)

bacon pizza with garlic bread sticks


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Mutton sandwich


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Spicy chicken sandwich & large fries from chic fil a


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Ulster fry & Brown Lemonade :becky2


----------



## mrdiamond77 (Feb 14, 2015)

Lamb balti curry and chips.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

hot dog and macaroni


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Cup of Tea & Ginger Nut Biscuits


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

lasagna and peas


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Tuna sandwich :nice


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

apple cinnamon oatmeal


----------



## mrdiamond77 (Feb 14, 2015)

Steak pie and chips with HP brown sauce.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

more lasagna and peas.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Grilled chicken fillet pizza


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

McDonalds - chicken nuggets, fries and apple pie. My only unhealthy food for this week :lol


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

turkey, ham, mashed potatoes with gravy, stuffing, and macaroni. I'm freaking full as hell right now. Really happy I made it to this Thanksgiving, and I'm hoping for many more.


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Beef Hula Hoops. :thumbsup


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Spaghetti & Meatballs :bjpenn


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Burger & chips. :nice


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Chicken fillet burger & a super chip :mckinney


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

pumpkin pie


----------



## mrdiamond77 (Feb 14, 2015)

Lamb chops, sausages, tomatoes and chips.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Nachos


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Thanksgiving Round II.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

pumpkin pie w/o whipped cream. :gameover


----------



## DeadGirl Inc (Dec 30, 2016)

Marinated steak, salad and coleslaw 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Corn on the cob :yum:


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Raisin toast, scrambled eggs and bacon


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

fried egg, cheese, and ham sandwich


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

A steak pie with some crinkle chips.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Brownies


----------



## mrdiamond77 (Feb 14, 2015)

Steak, eggs, tomatoes and chips.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

macaroni, ham. and stuffing


----------



## mrdiamond77 (Feb 14, 2015)

Toast with butter and a cup of tea.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Had Nando's for dinner.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

glazed donut


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Guava


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Well, it was going to be Sunday Dinner, but my step-mum forgot I was coming over. I'm hurt :mj2










Super Noodles it has to be.. I ain't cooking at this time.


----------



## Jam (Nov 6, 2015)

"White Christmas milkshake"

Ignore my big ass hand


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Stuffing, chicken and mash potato


----------



## mrdiamond77 (Feb 14, 2015)

Gammon, eggs, fried bread and baked beans with tomato ketchup.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

denver omelet


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Eva MaRIHyse said:


> Had Nando's for dinner.


 It's hard to focus on the word dinner in your micro sentence when you have Rihanna trying to kill us.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Turkey sandwich :thumbsup


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Crackers & Cheese

I was going to have a few & had half the packet :monkey

Time for nightmares.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Some salami sandwiches for lunch.



PaigeLover said:


> It's hard to focus on the word dinner in your micro sentence when you have Rihanna trying to kill us.


I’m surprised anyone bothers to read my posts at all, the Rih gifs are too distracting.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Turkey noodle and vegetable soup


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Pickled Onion crisp bap & a milk chocolate animal bar. :woo


----------



## DELETE (Aug 23, 2016)

Pizza and Garlic Bread.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Turkey sandwich :bayley2


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

BBQ flavoured pop crisps.


----------



## mrdiamond77 (Feb 14, 2015)

Steak, eggs, tomatos and chips.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Pizza


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

sausage croissant, hash brown, and a large Coke from Jack in the Box.


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Sausages & chips. :thumbsup


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Salad with Italian dressing 
@Eva MaRIHyse she's a distraction. We get mesmerized by your sig .


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

chili mac


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Mexican Pizza amd a taco.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Changed things up & had a turkey bap & a Rolo yoghurt :nice


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

fried egg and cheese sandwich


----------



## mrdiamond77 (Feb 14, 2015)

Lamb shank, vegetables, potatoes and gravy.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Pasta & Salad.

I haven't had Pasta or Salad for quite a while, it was really nice. Going to start mixing up my meals a bit more. I've got so boring & lazy lately with what I eat, as long as it's food, I don't give a shit :lol


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Ploughmans sandwich & some Fudge. :nice



The Fourth Wall said:


> I haven't had Pasta or Salad for quite a while, it was really nice. Going to start mixing up my meals a bit more. I've got so boring & lazy lately with what I eat, as long as it's food, I don't give a shit :lol


So Pizza tomorrow then? :beckylol


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Punkamaniac said:


> Ploughmans sandwich & some Fudge. :nice
> 
> 
> 
> So Pizza tomorrow then? :beckylol


Of course not










I was going to have some late night cereal, but there's none left :sadbecky Toast it is.


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

made a steak and cheese with some Hungarian peppers, with a 40 of OE while i catch up on some NJPW :JR


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

Chinese ribs drowned in delicious BBQ sauce :yum:


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

spaghettios with franks


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Pastie bap & some Salt & Vinegar Pringles. :yay


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Frosted Flakes


----------



## DELETE (Aug 23, 2016)

Leftover Pizza


Writing what I eat in these threads makes me realize I eat way to much Pizza.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Coffee creams from Thornton's


----------



## mrdiamond77 (Feb 14, 2015)

Beef curry and chips.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Cowboy supper :bjpenn


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Ham, Cheese & Tomato Toastie

:sodone


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

big ass ground beef burrito :yum:


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Banana bap, a blueberry scone and Salt & Vinegar pringles. :woo :woo


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Lion bar :mckinney


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob (Aug 22, 2014)

McVitie's Coffee Caramel digestive :bjpenn


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Mango and grapes


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Cheesy doritos.


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Vegetable Roll, chips and beans. :thumbsup


----------



## PrettyLush (Nov 26, 2017)

Skippy peanut butter (creamy)


----------



## mrdiamond77 (Feb 14, 2015)

Gammon, sausages, tomatoes and black pudding.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

@Santa's Baby


----------



## Narcisse (Nov 24, 2015)

HOW THE SHIV STOLE CHRISTMAS said:


> @Santa's Baby


----------



## mrdiamond77 (Feb 14, 2015)

Malted milk biscuits and a cup of tea.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

chicken noodle soup


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Super Noodles

Because what else are you supposed to eat at 12:30am, right? 

Don't fucking judge me okay, a mans gotta eat


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

@Santa's Baby







and some whole kernel corn. :mark


----------



## Narcisse (Nov 24, 2015)

HOW THE SHIV STOLE CHRISTMAS said:


> @Santa's Baby
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm sorry, being British I have no idea what that is. It looks strange and alien. You will have to educate me.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Butter chicken curry, rice and naan bread.

I love my cheat day


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Santa's Baby said:


> I'm sorry, being British I have no idea what that is. It looks strange and alien. You will have to educate me.


It's the food of the Gods. I damn near went insane without it this summer.


----------



## Narcisse (Nov 24, 2015)

HOW THE SHIV STOLE CHRISTMAS said:


> It's the food of the Gods. I damn near went insane without it this summer.


Then I am eternally grateful for its existence. That hand-thing on the box looks oddly sinister though. Like Pennywise in glove form.


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Pastie bap & chips. :thumbsup


----------



## DELETE (Aug 23, 2016)

Peach Cobbler.


----------



## mrdiamond77 (Feb 14, 2015)

Steak, eggs, tomatoes and chips.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Double Decker Burger


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Sourdough Jack, small fry, and a small Coke for only $5. The power of the coupon.


----------



## Tag89 (Jul 27, 2014)

steak with spinach


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Chicken Tikka Masala & Garlic Bread :book


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

_*Burger King*_


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

chili


----------



## DELETE (Aug 23, 2016)

philly cheesesteak and fries from zeko's


----------



## sailord (Sep 1, 2016)

homemade bacon cheeseburgers and fries


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Weetabex :becky2


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

way too early in thr morning oatmeal.


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Ulster Fry! :yay


----------



## mrdiamond77 (Feb 14, 2015)

Beef curry and chips


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Takeaway Pizza

It's a Saturday, I'm allowed, alright?


----------



## sailord (Sep 1, 2016)

Just ordered big foot chicken fried steak from Black bear diner


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

tuna sandwich


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Pizza & wings from Pizza Hut.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Weetabex


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Shreddies :book


----------



## Jam (Nov 6, 2015)

Sunday dinner gang with New Zealand Lamb :banderas2


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Sunday Dinner :yay


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Scrambled eggs, Sausage links, raisin toast and muffin.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

footlong chili dog


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Sunday Dinner Crew


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Joining the Sunday dinner gang. :becky


----------



## mrdiamond77 (Feb 14, 2015)

Gammon, eggs, fried bread and baked beans.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Whopper


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

Found a nice recipe for some taquitos, swapped the shredded chicken for steak and it came out great :lenny


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

_*Fried Chicken and Fries. *_


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

spaghetti and meatballs


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Jam on Toast :book


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Pickled Onion crisp sandwich and some Wine Gums. :thumbsup


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Chicken sandwich & some Turkey, Ham & Stuffing Taytos :mark










@Punkamaniac you need to try these.


----------



## nyelator (Oct 3, 2016)

CJ said:


> Chicken sandwich & some Turkey, Ham & Stuffing Taytos :mark
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Enjoying the new sig and avatar combo


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Cup of Tea & Biscuits :yay


----------



## mrdiamond77 (Feb 14, 2015)

Turkey roast, vegetables, potatoes and gravy.


----------



## nyelator (Oct 3, 2016)

A cheeseburger


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

*Peaches N Cream Oatmeal. :book*


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Mexican Pizza and a combo burrito with no onions and add sour cream.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Soup.

I feel nauseous tonight. :sadbecky Work should be fun.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

taco


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Crisp sandwich


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

CJ said:


> Crisp sandwich


:JLC3

I had a Salt & Vinegar crisp sandwich. With a Sausage Roll from Greggs. :book


----------



## mrdiamond77 (Feb 14, 2015)

Gammon, sausages, tomatoes and black pudding.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Strawberries & Cream :book


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

Fried chicken and shrimp pasta :fuckyeah


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Honey Nut Cheerios


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

combination pizza


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Footlong Big Beef Melt from Subway. :thumbsup


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Apple Jacks


----------



## Piehound (Dec 16, 2015)

2 tacos + 1 Heineken= BUUUUUURRRRRRPPPP


----------



## mrdiamond77 (Feb 14, 2015)

Steak pie and chips.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Chicken fillet burger :thumbsup


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

$1 hot dogs at Sonic today. Limit 5. Just had two All American dogs.


----------



## Tag89 (Jul 27, 2014)

a plateful of chicken thighs with peppers


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Fry-up :book

Bacon, Eggs, Sausages, Chopped Tomatoes, Beans & Toast. :sodone


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Grapes


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Double Quarter Pounder and fries


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

spaghetti


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Crumpets with a shit ton of butter :book


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Pastie bap, Fudge bites and some Texas BBQ Pringles. :yay


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Boiled egg


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Frosted Flakes


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Pie, tatties and peas. :thumbsup


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Chicken & ham pie :yay


----------



## Jurassic Bucks CM (Feb 10, 2017)

I had this awesome cookie from a deli near my job. So good!


----------



## mrdiamond77 (Feb 14, 2015)

Lamb chops, peas and potatoes.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Beans on Toast.

Because cooking is difficult & I cba with life today. :aryep


----------



## mrdiamond77 (Feb 14, 2015)

Chocolate from my Mars advent calendar.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

pizza


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

I fucking love yogurt. Almost ate half of the tub before stopping myself.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

chili with melted cheese in it.


----------



## Wildcat410 (Jul 5, 2009)

Cranberry english muffin, topped with cottage cheese


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

It's cheat day again soooooo

Potato fritters and chips from the local shop 

Oh, and this:










Cos I gotta have _some_ fun :lol


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Ham Salad Sandwich with some Salt & Vinegar Walkers :thumbsup


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Pull & Peel twizzlers


----------



## mrdiamond77 (Feb 14, 2015)

Steak, eggs, potato wedges and tomatoes.


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Cheese burger w/ coleslaw.

It wasn't the greatest burger I've ever had. :sadbecky


----------



## Jam (Nov 6, 2015)

Diabetes incoming, seriously


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Steak & chips :thumbsup


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

$5 box from Carl Jr.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Pot Noodle.










Look, I know what you're thinking. The Bombay Badboy flavour is nice. I don't care how low class it is.


----------



## mrdiamond77 (Feb 14, 2015)

Assorted biscuits with a cup of tea.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Mongolian BBQ


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Corn on the cob and potatoes.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Golden Nuggets.










They make you go YEE-HAW. :aryep

I can't believe these still exist. :lol I just had to get some. I used to love these when I was a bit younger.


----------



## mrdiamond77 (Feb 14, 2015)

Beef curry and chips.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Grapes.

Eating them like Mr. Jones.


----------



## mrdiamond77 (Feb 14, 2015)

2 chocolate tea cakes


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Mexican Pizza


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

turkey pot pie courtesy of my sister-in-law.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Heinz Tomato Soup. Got to be Heinz :thumbsup


----------



## mrdiamond77 (Feb 14, 2015)

Toast with butter and a cup of tea.


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Banana bap and some Salt & Vinegar Pringles. :thumbsup


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Sunday Dinner :yay


----------



## mrdiamond77 (Feb 14, 2015)

Gammon, sausages, fried bread, eggs, baked beans and tomato ketchup.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Mongolian BBQ for breakfast


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Cheese on Toast :book


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Blueberry scone, Malteaser bar and a banana. :thumbsup


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Strawberry muffin


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

blueberry muffin


----------



## mrdiamond77 (Feb 14, 2015)

Turkey with stuffing, vegetables, potatoes and gravy.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Meat Feast Pizza :book


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Ultimate Cheeseburger, curly fries, and a large Coke. @Santa's Baby Do you folks have Jack-in the-Box across the pond?


----------



## Narcisse (Nov 24, 2015)

HOW THE SHIV STOLE CHRISTMAS said:


> Ultimate Cheeseburger, curly fries, and a large Coke. @Santa's Baby Do you folks have Jack-in the-Box across the pond?


Sadly no. Our burger places are still pretty poor in comparison to the US. Looks like I'm coming to you then.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Quiche and potatoes.

But the quiche had onions in it. I hate onions. So either my Mum bought the wrong one or they changed the recipe and added them. Either way, bleh.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Santa's Baby said:


> Sadly no. Our burger places are still pretty poor in comparison to the US. Looks like I'm coming to you then.


I'm sure we'd have no problem eating out, regardless of venue.

Just ate a few peanut butter crackers.


----------



## Narcisse (Nov 24, 2015)

QUOTE=HOW THE SHIV STOLE CHRISTMAS;71904417]I'm sure we'd have no problem eating out, regardless of venue.

Just ate a few peanut butter crackers.










Yummy. Can I lick your fingers?


----------



## DoctorWhosawhatsit (Aug 23, 2016)

Pretzels... but technically speaking I'm _currently_ eating them so they may not count...


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Santa's Baby said:


> QUOTE=HOW THE SHIV STOLE CHRISTMAS;71904417]I'm sure we'd have no problem eating out, regardless of venue.
> 
> Just ate a few peanut butter crackers.
> 
> ...


Why? They are perfectly clean. :trolldog

Feel like eating some pie now.


----------



## DoctorWhosawhatsit (Aug 23, 2016)

HOW THE SHIV STOLE CHRISTMAS said:


> I'm sure we'd have no problem eating out, regardless of venue.
> 
> Just ate a few peanut butter crackers.





Santa's Baby said:


> QUOTE=HOW THE SHIV STOLE CHRISTMAS;71904417]I'm sure we'd have no problem eating out, regardless of venue.
> 
> Just ate a few peanut butter crackers.
> 
> ...


This will they or wont they is honestly more entertaining than any love story WWE has ever booked.

:lol


----------



## Narcisse (Nov 24, 2015)

HOW THE SHIV STOLE CHRISTMAS said:


> Why? They are perfectly clean. :trolldog
> 
> Feel like eating some pie now.


I'm sure they are. They just wouldn't be for long. 

Damn. I don't like pie. I prefer strudel.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Honey Nut Cheerios.


----------



## mrdiamond77 (Feb 14, 2015)

Beef stew


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Beef & potatoes :mckinney


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

6 Gregg's sausage rolls, a pepperoni burger sub thing from BK & a large hot galaxy chocolate with whipped cream.

I'm cold, I couldn't give a fuck. Could eat a horse.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

^ 6 Sausage Rolls :eagle

I had Chips & Burger with Salad on the side :thumbsup


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

ravioli


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

breakfast burrito


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

TACOS :fuckyeah


----------



## DELETE (Aug 23, 2016)

Egg nog and cookies.


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

A bowl of Ready Brek and some toast. :nice


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

BBQ Beef Super Noodles :thumbsup


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Toast & honey :bayley2


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

A meat pie.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

A Scotch egg and a BBQ rib burger


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Don't judge me please. :sneaky


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

apple cinnamon oatmeal


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Fish & chips :nice



The Fourth Wall said:


> Don't judge me please. :sneaky


Judge you :nah2 Tempted to get one the next time I'm in Asda.


----------



## mrdiamond77 (Feb 14, 2015)

Gammon, black pudding and tomatoes.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

CJ said:


> Fish & chips :nice
> 
> 
> 
> Judge you :nah2 Tempted to get one the next time I'm in Asda.


Don't judge a book by it's cover, I say! Tastes surprisingly nice for Microwave shite. It'll probably kill me like, but oh well :becky2

In other news, I had Spag Bol for Tea :thumbsup


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

$5 box from Carl Jr.'s.


----------



## nyelator (Oct 3, 2016)

Pizza


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Peppermint Aero


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

shredded beef taco


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Crisp bap, a Peach Melba yogurt & a Wispa Gold. :yay


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Bacon Sandwich :thumbsup


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Chicken fillet burger :mckinney


----------



## mrdiamond77 (Feb 14, 2015)

Lamb chops, baked beans and potatoes.


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Bacon King Jr., Large fries, and a Large Coke.


----------



## Wildcat410 (Jul 5, 2009)

A Honeycrisp Apple (Best apple ever imo)


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

two slices of combination pizza from Round Table.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

A piece of my little sister's birthday cake.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Because Adults are allowed fun, too :aryep


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Country fried chicken :nice


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

leftover combination pizza


----------



## mrdiamond77 (Feb 14, 2015)

Pie and chips with HP brown sauce


----------



## Jam (Nov 6, 2015)

This is my Friday night


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Rastaclaus said:


> This is my Friday night


Allow me to join the Takeaway Pizza gang :thumbsup


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

@Santa's Baby


----------



## Narcisse (Nov 24, 2015)

HOW THE SHIV STOLE CHRISTMAS said:


> @Santa's Baby


That looks delicious. I want one.


----------



## The Raw Smackdown (Jan 8, 2017)

I ate some Pizza.


----------



## PrettyLush (Nov 26, 2017)

some bread with Skippy peanut butter cuz I'm too lazy to cook sausages


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

leftover birthday cake.


----------



## mrdiamond77 (Feb 14, 2015)

Toast with butter and a cup of tea


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Quavers


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

maple and brown sugar oatmeal


----------



## mrdiamond77 (Feb 14, 2015)

Indian takeaway. Methi Gosth (Lamb curry) with chips and pompadoms.


----------



## Coo Like Dat (Nov 26, 2017)

Same. Quaker oatmeal, maple and brown sugar. 2 Packs cause I'm a man.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Mexican Pizza. Almost as good as breakfast in bed. :banderas
@Santa's Spicy Baby


----------



## Narcisse (Nov 24, 2015)

HOW THE SHIV STOLE CHRISTMAS said:


> Mexican Pizza. Almost as good as breakfast in bed. :banderas
> @Santa's Spicy Baby


Wow. Depending on your definition of breakfast in bed, that's either some good pizza or some REALLY good pizza.


----------



## mrdiamond77 (Feb 14, 2015)

Assorted biscuits with a cup of tea.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

English muffins.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Frosted Flakes


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Ulster Fry. :yay

:woo


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Tayto Dry Aged Irish Beef & Peppercorn flavour crisps :yay

It's been too long :lol


----------



## mrdiamond77 (Feb 14, 2015)

Toast with butter and a cup of tea for breakfast again.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Leftover Pizza.

Trying to cure this hangover. It's not working out too well. :sadbecky


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Sunday Roast :nice


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Wheaties but no Weetabex. :sadbecky


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

CJ said:


> Sunday Roast :nice


Same :JLC3

This has definitely made me feel a lot better :sodone


----------



## mrdiamond77 (Feb 14, 2015)

Bacon sandwich with HP Brown sauce.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

HOW THE SHIV STOLE CHRISTMAS said:


> Wheaties but no Weetabex. :sadbecky


* insert bad shiv gif here *



The Fourth Wall said:


> Same :JLC3
> 
> This has definitely made me feel a lot better :sodone


Can't beat a good Sunday Roast :JLC3


----------



## mrdiamond77 (Feb 14, 2015)

Jam doughnut.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

2 tacos without lettuce because apparently green vegetables mess with the blood thinners that I'm on.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Chicken Sandwich.

Chicken was from Sunday Dinner earlier :book


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

A piece of apple pie and a jam tart.

Oh a packet of Wotsits as well. :thumbsup


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Chicken parmigiana with some spaghetti noodles.


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

I've also had some Salt & Vinegar Pringles and a Fudge yogurt.

:thumbsup


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Doritos & Dip

Been snacking whilst I watch Clash of Champions. Surprisingly good show.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

blueberry muffin


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Pepperoni pizza and a large Pepsi max


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

I made the best pulled pork ever.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Sausages & potatoes :nice


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

turkey on a slice of bread with hummus


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Sweet corn


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## mrdiamond77 (Feb 14, 2015)

Roast beef, vegetables and gravy for dinner.

Assorted biscuits with a cup of tea for supper.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

sweet and sour pork


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

last of the birthday cake.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Chicken sandwich & a Snickers :bayley2


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Sandwich & a Sausage Roll from Greggs :thumbsup


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Bangers 'n mash. :nice


----------



## mrdiamond77 (Feb 14, 2015)

Lamb chops, peas and potatoes.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Steak and egg burrito, hash browns, and a large Coke from








@Santa's Baby Wish you were here.


----------



## Narcisse (Nov 24, 2015)

HOW THE SHIV STOLE CHRISTMAS said:


> Steak and egg burrito, hash browns, and a large Coke from
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm sure I can guess what I would be doing.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Santa's Baby said:


> I'm sure I can guess what I would be doing.


Undoubtedly, you'd be buying me lunch. :trolldog


----------



## Narcisse (Nov 24, 2015)

HOW THE SHIV STOLE CHRISTMAS said:


> Undoubtedly, you'd be buying me lunch. :trolldog


More likely I would be "serving" it.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

@Santa's Baby
You should try these.


----------



## SR7 (Nov 19, 2017)

Cheetos and Coke


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Steak pie with crinkle chips with a slice of raspberry pavalova for after


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Chicken strips :mckinney


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Sausage croissant, hash brown, and a large Coke.


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

:book


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

lasagna and peas


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

BLT Sandwich, a packet of walkers & a sausage roll :sodone


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Bacon & cheese wheels :mark


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

enchirito for brealfast.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Chips & Chicken Nuggets :thumbsup


----------



## mrdiamond77 (Feb 14, 2015)

Steak, eggs and potatoes.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Chicken Teryaki and 2 chocolate chip cookies


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

_*Pancakes with Coffee*_


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Mexican Pizza and a quesarito. @Santa's Baby


----------



## Narcisse (Nov 24, 2015)

HOW THE SHIV STOLE CHRISTMAS said:


> Mexican Pizza and a quesarito. @Santa's Baby


What pray tell EL SHIV is a quesarito?


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Santa's Baby said:


> What pray tell EL SHIV is a quesarito?


Well, *LA SANTA*, Google es tu amigo. :trolldog

https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct...5-story.html&usg=AOvVaw0MjqL6lsNgp3-Ui2lqkDYZ


----------



## Narcisse (Nov 24, 2015)

HOW THE SHIV STOLE CHRISTMAS said:


> Well, *LA SANTA*, Google es tu amigo. :trolldog
> 
> https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct...5-story.html&usg=AOvVaw0MjqL6lsNgp3-Ui2lqkDYZ


But why should I Google when I have you to do it for me? >
It looks delicious.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Santa's Baby said:


> But why should I Google when I have you to do it for me? >
> It looks delicious.


I felt like eating something more British, but it was quite good.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

A big Yorkshire pudding that I stuffed with chicken, stuffing and mash.


----------



## Narcisse (Nov 24, 2015)

HOW THE SHIV STOLE CHRISTMAS said:


> I felt like eating something more British, but it was quite good.


Obviously. British is best.


----------



## Wildcat410 (Jul 5, 2009)

Trader Joe's Pfeffernusse Cookies - A nice sweet if you like things with a cinnamon/nutmeg/clove/allspice mix style taste. 

Bought several boxes with the idea of freezing for the off season. Don't think that is happening.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

dos tacos


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

I bought a selection box for myself :becky2


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Honey Nut Cheerios approved by* THE SHIV*.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

More of these :yay












The Fourth Wall said:


> I bought a selection box for myself :becky2


You've eaten them all already haven't you? :beckylol


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

*Steak Omelette.* :tucky


----------



## mrdiamond77 (Feb 14, 2015)

Steak pie and chips.


----------



## Jam (Nov 6, 2015)

Think I'm ready for Christmas


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

turkey sandwich


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Rastaclaus said:


> Think I'm ready for Christmas


Good luck moving after eating all of that










I had Takeaway Pizza, because I've got nothing in & I'm going to my step mum's for Christmas Dinner :aryep I'll take any excuse to have Pizza.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

I had Turkey & stuffing pizza.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

beefaroni


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

CJ said:


> More of these :yay
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No :side:


----------



## mrdiamond77 (Feb 14, 2015)

Tartan shortbread biscuits with a cup of tea.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Oreo


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

Made a burrito bowl, then made the executive decision to add a fuck ton of habanero slices (a good decision, I might add). Got that and a mixed drink while I rewatch my MOTYCs to get my year end list together :cena6


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

chili mac


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Leftover Pizza from last night. I had a couple of slices left. Cold Pizza is always really good.

Best Breakfast ever :beckylol


----------



## SR7 (Nov 19, 2017)

Sneakers


----------



## DoctorWhosawhatsit (Aug 23, 2016)

... cake...

Don't judge me!

It was my unofficial sister's birthday yesterday and we had a lot of left over cake!! You would have done the same thing!!!


----------



## DoctorWhosawhatsit (Aug 23, 2016)

SR7 said:


> Sneakers


----------



## SR7 (Nov 19, 2017)

DoctorWhosawhatsit said:


>


I meant Snickers. Damn i always mess up the spellings:grin2:


----------



## DoctorWhosawhatsit (Aug 23, 2016)

SR7 said:


> I meant Snickers. Damn i always mess up the spellings:grin2:












I thought you were just being a wise ass :lol


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Ulster Fry! :yay


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Plain old Cheerios, sans honey or nut. :sadbecky


----------



## Oakesy (Apr 2, 2012)

A mini cherry cheesecake out of the fridge, I eat so much crap in between meals XD


----------



## mrdiamond77 (Feb 14, 2015)

Beef curry and chips, made by my Father.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Chicken fillet burger, chips & more bacon & cheese wheels


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Chips & Popcorn Chicken :book


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

macaroni


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I had pizza and garlic bread, then:










Starting early


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

A chocolate gateaux like a little piggy, oink oink


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Ambrose's Little Helper said:


> I had pizza and garlic bread, then:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You're old enough to drink? :CENA


----------



## mrdiamond77 (Feb 14, 2015)

Sausage sandwich with tomato ketchup.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Sunday Dinner :nice










Becky knows what's up :beckylol


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

egg white bacon croissant and a protein shake


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Microwavable Pizza and chips. :thumbsup


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Punkamaniac said:


> Microwavable Pizza and chips. :thumbsup


It better have been Chicago Town :cudi

Those little bastards are by far the tastiest thing you can cook in a Microwave. 

I just had a Sandwich. I normally don't eat much in Christmas Eve, like to save myself for the big dinner tomorrow :sodone


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Sister-in Law just brought me a couple of sausage burritos with picante sauce from NcDonald's. :hohoho


----------



## Oakesy (Apr 2, 2012)

A Nando's about 6 hours ago, oh how my stomach is rumbling :lol


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Selection Box

I think my Aunty is trying to fatten me up. :beckylol She knows damn well these aren't lasting the Night.


----------



## mrdiamond77 (Feb 14, 2015)

Apple stollen cake, mince pie and a cadbury's chocolate cake. Finished by opening the box of Foxes assorted biscuits with a cup of tea.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

salisbury steak and macaroni.


----------



## McGee (Jul 5, 2016)

Ham, Mashed Potatoes, Gravy, Mac & Cheese, Corn


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

My step-mum knows me all too well :sodone


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Food overload. I literally can't stand up, you know what that means? Time for more whiskey!


----------



## mrdiamond77 (Feb 14, 2015)

Christmas dinner. Turkey and stuffing with vegetables, roast parsnips, potatoes and gravy.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Christmas Dinner

Turkey, Stuffing, Veg, Pigs in Blankets, Roast Potatoes, Mash & Gravy. :sodone

I cannot fucking move.


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Christmas Dinner. :sodone



The Fourth Wall said:


> It better have been Chicago Town :cudi












It was. :yay


----------



## mrdiamond77 (Feb 14, 2015)

Mince pie, Chocolate log and a piece of Christmas cake.


----------



## Jam (Nov 6, 2015)

Time to round off the day with jam roly poly 

wens3


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Turkey Sandwich

If you don't use your leftover Turkey to have a Sandwich at Night, then you're doing your Christmas all wrong :cudi


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

Made a really nice Rump roast for lunch. Own recipe. Turned out really good.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Salad


----------



## mrdiamond77 (Feb 14, 2015)

Galaxy chocolate bar that i had for Christmas. Still some left for tomorrow.


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

tamales


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

to tide me over until the veritable Christmas feast. :hohoho


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Boiled egg


----------



## Oakesy (Apr 2, 2012)

A few too many Ferrero Rocher :mark


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

I am stuffed. Passed on the turkey and so much else. I did eat two helpings of ham, mashed potatoes, stuffing, and macaroni. No room for dessert. :sadbecky
@Santa's Baby


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

Firstly that rump roast looks delicious, @Merry Reaper. :banderas @The Fourth Wall

Tonight I followed the recipes of Mr. Tyler Florence and made Roast Prime Rib of Beef with Horseradish Crust, Scalloped Potato _Gratin_ and Roasted Red Onions with Butter, Honey and Balsamic Vinegar. 

Recipes here: http://www.foodnetwork.com/recipes/...of-beef-with-horseradish-crust-recipe-1953494

Made a Pecan Pie and served with Vanilla Ice Cream for dessert. 

:cheer :cheer :cheer


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Way too much. And it's Boxing Day so I'm about to do it all over again.


----------



## Narcisse (Nov 24, 2015)

HOW THE SHIV STOLE CHRISTMAS said:


> I am stuffed. Passed on the turkey and so much else. I did eat two helpings of ham, mashed potatoes, stuffing, and macaroni. No room for dessert. :sadbecky
> 
> @Santa's Baby


That was a rookie move! I'm surprised at you. Always leave room for dessert. Unless the plan was to get up after everyone else has gone to bed and finish the dessert left over? In which case, you are a genius.


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Weetabex. :becky


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Making use of the rest of this Tukey. Another Turkey sandwich :woo

Still got some left for Turkey & Chips with Gravy for Tea tonight, too. That should be :book


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

Pulled pork sliders from the leftover pork I made a week ago lol. It turned out to be so much that I had to freeze half of it :lmao


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Breakfast Boxing Day ham. Also :hb to *EL HERMANO DEL SHIV *which means I get to eat some birthday cake later. :woo


----------



## mrdiamond77 (Feb 14, 2015)

Turkey, Gammon and chips.


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

A piece of New York style Cheesecake. Beaut. :thumbsup


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Turkey, Chips & Gravy

Was fucking banging.



HOW THE SHIV STOLE CHRISTMAS said:


> Breakfast Boxing Day ham. Also :hb to *EL HERMANO DEL SHIV *which means I get to eat some birthday cake later. :woo


Happy Birthday, SHIV!

Save me some cake :becky2


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

The Fourth Wall said:


> Turkey, Chips & Gravy
> 
> Was fucking banging.
> 
> ...


Well, it's my brother's birthday, but the cake is on the house.

:yum:


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

HOW THE SHIV STOLE CHRISTMAS said:


> Well, it's my brother's birthday, but the cake is on the house.
> 
> :yum:


Oh, Happy Birthday to your Brother then :side:

It's my birthday everyday when you rep me pictures like this :sodone


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Just ate one of my Christmas presents.


----------



## mrdiamond77 (Feb 14, 2015)

Chocolate log and assorted biscuits with a cup of tea.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

HOW THE SHIV STOLE CHRISTMAS said:


> Just ate one of my Christmas presents.


I am super jealous SHIV, that's my favourite chocolate ever :yum:


I last had cheese on crackers, a nectarine, a yoghurt and some rice crackers.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Ambrose Girl said:


> I am super jealous SHIV, that's my favourite chocolate ever :yum:
> 
> 
> I last had cheese on crackers, a nectarine, a yoghurt and some rice crackers.


It was my first time ever having it and I loved it. Diabetes be damned! :hohoho

Just had Christmas Dinner: The Sequel :yes


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

A piece of a Pittsburgh Steeler birthday cake. :yes


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Couple of turkey sandwiches & the last of my Brown Lemonade stash :sadbecky


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

:book


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

:bjpenn


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

A couple crumpets with blackcurrant jam. Had something light because I'm having a huge dinner.


----------



## mrdiamond77 (Feb 14, 2015)

Steak, eggs and potatoes. Had a break from Christmas food today, for now.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

hash browns and scrambled eggs mixed in with onions and bell peppers.


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

egg and ham sandwich


----------



## mrdiamond77 (Feb 14, 2015)

Finished off the first bar of Galaxy chocolate I had for Christmas.


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Coleslaw chip and two Sausages.

Oh and the remaining piece of the New York style cheesecake.

:thumbsup


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

KFC - popcorn chicken lunch :yum:

It was my first KFC in over a month and damn it was good.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*Christmas Dinner III*: ham, stuffing, and macaroni and cheese. :hohoho I'm still stuffed ans dread getting weighed in for my next medical appointment on January 04.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Chicken teryaki from subway


----------



## sailord (Sep 1, 2016)

Bison burger with cheddar cheese and smoked Gouda and apple wood bacon and grilled onions and pineapple with hickory smoke BBQ Dijon mustard and garlic Aioli with side of loaded tater tots and parmesan fries. was my birthday dinner it was really good


----------



## mrdiamond77 (Feb 14, 2015)

Finished off the Turkey. Had with it, stuffing balls, roast parsnips and potatoes, with vegetables and gravy.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Snickers cheesecake :mark


----------



## SR7 (Nov 19, 2017)

Coffee and donuts


----------



## mrdiamond77 (Feb 14, 2015)

Just opened the next box of chocolates I had for Christmas.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Pumpkin pie with whipped cream on it.


----------



## mrdiamond77 (Feb 14, 2015)

Piece of stollen cake and also a piece of chocolate log with a cup of tea.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Some extra macaroni.


----------



## MOXL3Y (Mar 19, 2017)

(2) Cheeseburger with grilled onion, mayo, hot sauce, bbq sauce

(1) Small Fry

(1) Oreo cookies & Oreo creame shake


Donezo! :sleep


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Cheese on Toast :book


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

French vanilla ice cream :dead3


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

grilled ham and cheese


----------



## Buster Cannon (Jul 7, 2017)

Fresh Gingerbread from a recipe by Land 'O Lakes


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

*Pancakes 4, scramble eggs 3 and 4 grilled cheese sandwiches. *:book


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Pastie bap and some smokey bacon Pringles. :thumbsup


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Sausage Roll & a Ham Salad Sandwich :book


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Ham bap & a Snickers (Y)


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Honey Nut Cheerios, my most prized Christmas gift. :hohoho


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Avacado Sushi and some Turkish Delight


----------



## mrdiamond77 (Feb 14, 2015)

Beef stew.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Pasta


----------



## mrdiamond77 (Feb 14, 2015)

Just had another piece of stollen cake, with a mince pie. Also opened the tin of tartan shortbread biscuits with a cup of tea.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Great way to warm yourself up before bed. Fuck all that "you shouldn't eat before bed" nonsense. This has always helped me. :thumbsup


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

A bag of some random Japanese potato chips. They tasted slightly... fishy? Though I'm not really surprised :lol

Now I'm about to have a few sticks of Pocky - the flavour is lemon frosting, a special Japan only flavor.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Tartufone Dolce Noir Panettone. So good!


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

chili macaroni with some hot freaking sauce.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

java detour caramel macchiato


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Egg & Sausage Sandwich. :thumbsup


----------



## mrdiamond77 (Feb 14, 2015)

Toast with butter and a cup of tea.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Turkey and vegetable soup.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Snickers


----------



## mrdiamond77 (Feb 14, 2015)

Box of chocolates. Milk Tray.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

double cheeseburger and a large Coke from McDonald's.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Pull and Peel Twizzlers


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Some late night BBQ Beef Super Noodles. Because it wouldn't be a Saturday without them :becky2

God, aren't my Saturdays so EXCITING


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

English muffins.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Mi madre was kind enough to make me a grilled cheese sandwich. Thank you, Mom. :yes


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Some celebrations for breakfast, because why the fuck not? :beckylol


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Punkamaniac said:


> Some celebrations for breakfast, because why the fuck not? :beckylol


Chocolate for Breakfast, is the way to go :becky2

I just had some Chocolate Digestives with a brew :thumbsup


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Minted lamb pizza


----------



## mrdiamond77 (Feb 14, 2015)

Sausages, gammon, egg, black pudding and baked beans with tomato ketchup.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Sunday Dinner Gang


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

The Fourth Wall said:


> Sunday Dinner Gang


Sames.

:yay


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

honey nut cheerios


----------



## mrdiamond77 (Feb 14, 2015)

Chocolates, loads of them. Milk tray, Cadbury's minature Heroes and Ferrerro Rocher that I bought my Mum for Christmas (she did let me).


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Cheese & Crackers :book


----------



## TheRealDeal69 (Apr 3, 2017)




----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Some sweet chili crackers.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

one slice of a pepperoni Rico's Pizza. It was a 26 inch Party Pizza
@Narcisse


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Beans on Toast w/ a side of Coleslaw. :thumbsup


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Biscuits with a Cup of Tea :Bayley


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Apple


----------



## Oakesy (Apr 2, 2012)

A scone with butter and jam, could I be any more British? :lol


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Prawn Cocktail flavour crisp sandwich











Punkamaniac said:


> Some celebrations for breakfast, because why the fuck not? :beckylol


Well it is the holidays :lol


----------



## mrdiamond77 (Feb 14, 2015)

Turkey with stuffing, roasted potatoes and parsnips, vegetables and gravy.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Two Chicago Town Mini Pizzas with Chips on the side :book


----------



## mrdiamond77 (Feb 14, 2015)

More chocolate.


----------



## Oakesy (Apr 2, 2012)

Rump Steak, chips and peas for tea. :mark


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Just Soup.

I feel nauseous for some reason. Fuck sake. Of course I'd have to start 2018 off with an illness, you can't make this shit up :sadbecky


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

scrambled eggs mixed with potatoes and peppers.


----------



## DELETE (Aug 23, 2016)

Beef Jerky


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

another piece or pepperoni pizza.


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

I just ate a delicious >









:rock1kada:bryan


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

cornbread and beans


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Yogurt, banana and an apple pie for breakfast. :beckylol

It's the new year, I really need to start eating properly again ffs. :beckylol


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

With a side of Coleslaw. So nice. :homer


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Chip Butty :sodone


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

subways Italian b.m.t


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Ostrich burger.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

fried egg and hash browns


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Sausages & chips. :thumbsup


----------



## mrdiamond77 (Feb 14, 2015)

Steak, eggs, mushrooms, tomatoes and chips.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Big Mac.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Pizza :thumbsup


----------



## mrdiamond77 (Feb 14, 2015)

Opened a tin of chocolate biscuits to have with a cup of tea.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

mrdiamond77 said:


> Opened a tin of chocolate biscuits to have with a cup of tea.


Do you read my mind?


----------



## chemical (Apr 8, 2014)

A salad I'm calling "Confetti Salad." It's fucking delicious.

Here's the recipe: 

--------------

Confetti Salad

Dressing:
3/4 Cup of Extra Virgin Olive Oil
1 tbsp dry parsley
1 tbsp basil
1 tbsp oregano
1 tbsp thyme
1 tbsp salt
1 tbsp black pepper
3-5 cloves of garlic (depends on how garlicky you want it)
2 large lemons juiced


Salad:

2 cups of celery chopped
1 case of grape tomatoes sliced in half
1 English cucumber diced
Half of a red pepper diced
Half of a yellow pepper diced
Half of an orange pepper diced
1 cup of curly parsley chopped
1 bag of coleslaw mix (green cabbage, red cabbage, carrot shreds)
2 Avocado diced


Directions:

Blend dressing together well. Add salad ingredients to a bowl. Mix together and refrigerate for an hour. Enjoy.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Nutter Butter


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Nachos


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Sub from Subway :yay


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Scone and a pineapple cup/tart. :nice


----------



## DELETE (Aug 23, 2016)

Chicken ceasar salad


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

quesarito for breakfast. :fuckyeah


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Chippy from the Chip Shop. Too lazy to cook :aryep It's my treat for surviving Work.


----------



## mrdiamond77 (Feb 14, 2015)

Gammon, sausage, tomatoes and black pudding.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

quesarito for lunch. My father just went to the ER, so I'm hoping that everything is okay.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Pasta bake :yum:

And there was enough left for leftovers for lunch today :woo


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

A steak burger with sweet potato fries


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Currently eating Popeye's chicken. I've never had Popeye's, I didn't even know we had them in Canada. Let me tell you something. This chicken pulls down KFC's pants and laughs at it like Nelson Muntz.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Some biscuits!


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Had some chili mac.


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Bosnian greatness!

:homer







:squirtle

I'm stuffed like a damn turkey tonight. :krillin


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Cheese, Ham & Tomato Toastie :sodone


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Starting the new year with some healthy eating :side:


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Had a chili dog for breakfast. Sure that my doctor is going to love hearing about that. :lol


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Just did a codebreaker to a plate of fish and salad.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Chicken wings


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Burger & Chips :thumbsup


----------



## mrdiamond77 (Feb 14, 2015)

Faggotts and peas. For our American friends who may be a little bit worried about this, it's a traditional British meat dish usually served in gravy.


----------



## DELETE (Aug 23, 2016)

mrdiamond77 said:


> Faggotts and peas. For our American friends who may be a little bit worried about this, it's a traditional British meat dish usually served in gravy.


American freind:Hey what did you eat today?

You:Some faggotts

Friend: :gucci


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

burger and fries


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## DELETE (Aug 23, 2016)

Deer meat.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Fish and chips, then a soft serve icecream from McDonalds - it had Milky Bar white chocolate coating on the outside :yum:


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Potato wedges


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Bacon Sandwich in a bap :sodone


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Burger & chips. :thumbsup


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Steak & chips :yay


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Apple Jacks


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Pizza, because it's Friday....and, and.

Fuck it, I just want a reason to have Pizza.


----------



## mrdiamond77 (Feb 14, 2015)

Steak pie, peas and potatoes.


----------



## mrdiamond77 (Feb 14, 2015)

Chocolate biscuits with a cup of tea.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Toast with vegemite.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Super Noodles. Lazy food for a lazy guy.


----------



## DELETE (Aug 23, 2016)

Wiscosin buttery steak burger with fries and a cameo from the milkshake.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Mexican Pizza and a quesarito. :sodone


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Mac and cheese bites, roast potatoes and corn on the cob. It was fucking AMAZING.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Jam Toast :book

Starting off Saturday right.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Bowl of Ravioli


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

*Home made steak and bacon burgers for dinner.

I feel pregnant.*


----------



## mrdiamond77 (Feb 14, 2015)

Christmas cake and a mince pie with a cup of tea. I have still got leftovers from Christmas.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Chips, Popcorn Chicken & Salad :thumbsup


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Sweet chilli pizza, some sweet potato fries and a side of coleslaw. :sodone


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

blueberry waffles


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Pancake


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Taco


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Some chocolate.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Ham and cheese omelette, and English muffins.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Blueberry cheese cake


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Cheerios. :thumbsup


----------



## mrdiamond77 (Feb 14, 2015)

Sausage sandwiches with tomato ketchup.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Frosted Flakes


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Sunday dinner. :yay


----------



## mrdiamond77 (Feb 14, 2015)

Hot mince pies with custard.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

No Sunday Dinner today :mj2

Microwave Pizzas though :yay

Lazy day today.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Lasagna


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Grilled chicken sandwich from subway


----------



## Laughable Chimp (Sep 1, 2016)

Nothing today. I’m skipping breakfast due to circumstances.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

two hot dogs


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

McDonalds - chicken nuggets, fries, two hashbrowns and Oreo McFlurry.


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

Just a snack, but I would like to recommend rice cakes covered with chunky peanut butter to everybody.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Cup of tea and some crumpets.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Cheese on Toast


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

maple and brown sugar oatmeal.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Chip shop Fish & Chips :woo


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Cheesy chip and Sausages. :nice


----------



## mrdiamond77 (Feb 14, 2015)

Lamb shank, vegetables, potatoes and gravy.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

roast beef sandwich with cheese and mayo.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Cornetto. Just killed some Zombies too, no big deal.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

_*Cinnamon Toast Crunch with Spaghetti and Meatballs. *_


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

jalapeno chil


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Weetabex


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Fried pancakes, beans and an egg. :yay


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

:sodone


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Turkey sandwich :nice


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Pie, tatties and peas. :thumbsup


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Steak, potatoes & a fuck ton of gravy :done


----------



## mrdiamond77 (Feb 14, 2015)

Steak, egg, mushrooms, tomatoes and chips.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Fry-up

Bacon, Eggs, Sausages, Mushroom, Chopped Tomatoes, Beans, Toast. 

Feel so fat :sodone


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

dos Taco Supremes


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

The best :banderas


----------



## Boba Fett (Jul 9, 2013)

Pepperoni Pizza


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Yogurt


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

2 regular tacos


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Toast


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Toast & dairylea :bjpenn



The Fourth Wall said:


> Fry-up
> 
> Bacon, Eggs, Sausages, Mushroom, Chopped Tomatoes, Beans, Toast.


Needs some soda & potato bread to make it a proper fry up


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Pickled Onion crisp bap and a packet of Chocolate coins. :woo


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

macaroni and fried potatoes.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

:book


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Fish and a cheesy chip. :homer


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

Banana :banana


----------



## mrdiamond77 (Feb 14, 2015)

Mince pie and an apple.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

steak and a baked potato.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Mac and cheese bites, chips and baked beans.


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Cheese and ham* bap and a packet of Bikers. :yay

*if I have ham.


----------



## Laughable Chimp (Sep 1, 2016)

Potato Chips. Sweet Potato flavoured.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

Italian sub :banderas


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

I always try to have s throwback meal on s Thursday. Today its fish fingers, fries and beans with a pint of Um Bongo.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Cocoa Pebbles


----------



## mrdiamond77 (Feb 14, 2015)

Steak, eggs, mushrooms, tomatoes and chips.


----------



## El Grappleador (Jan 9, 2018)

Beans Burrito


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Spicy chicken with large fries from chic fil a


----------



## Boba Fett (Jul 9, 2013)

Taco Bell


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Pasta Salad










Pizza Diet :aryep (just kidding, Pizza tomorrow)


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Chicken & ham pie :mckinney


----------



## El Grappleador (Jan 9, 2018)

Rice, red chilli and beans.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

On the way back from my doctor, I just happened upon a Taco Bell and had a Mexican Pizza and a Taco Supreme.


----------



## Laughable Chimp (Sep 1, 2016)

Why do I always read this thread when I’m hungry?


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Chicken schezwan noodles


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Burger & chips. :thumbsup


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Sausages, Mash, Peas & Carrots with Gravy :book


----------



## mrdiamond77 (Feb 14, 2015)

Steak pie with potatoes.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Shrimp salad


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Fish & chip :nice


----------



## El Grappleador (Jan 9, 2018)

Red hot tamales.


----------



## mrdiamond77 (Feb 14, 2015)

Danish butter cookies with a cup of tea.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

lasagna and peas


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Corn on the cob, ham and roast potatoes.


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Weetabex. :beckyhi


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Chocolate Digestives :becky2


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Some chips.


----------



## sailord (Sep 1, 2016)

homemade breakfast bowl


----------



## Lariat From Hell (Oct 5, 2013)

Pulled pork sandwich with some cauliflower, broccoli and mac+cheese as sides.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

breakfast burrito


----------



## El Grappleador (Jan 9, 2018)

Red hot tamal and green hot tamal.


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Chip with some chilli & cheese on top. :woo


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Chicken goujon supper :bayley2


----------



## sailord (Sep 1, 2016)




----------



## El Grappleador (Jan 9, 2018)

Potato's Soup.


----------



## mrdiamond77 (Feb 14, 2015)

Galaxy chocolate.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

ravioli


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Got the midnight munchies. The Jammy Dodgers couldn't survive the hunger.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Had some steakburgers for dinner again.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Apple


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Sausage, egg and bacon burger


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Bacon bap and some mini heroes. :thumbsup


----------



## A. Edwards (Aug 25, 2007)

Chicken breast, basa (fish) fillet & steamed broccoli :rafa


----------



## mrdiamond77 (Feb 14, 2015)

Sausage sandwich with HP brown sauce.


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Sunday Dinner with a piece of New York cheesecake for afters.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

It's Sunday.

Why don't you take a big guess.

(And no not Pizza guys, come on, be reasonable :side


----------



## mrdiamond77 (Feb 14, 2015)

Galaxy and minature Heroes chocolates.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Grilled chicken sandwich from subway


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

*Spaghetti From Jollibee*


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

pepperoni and mushroom pizza from Pizza Hut


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

This is the first time I've ever had one. It's GOOD!!!


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

:book


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Pastie bap. :nice



Ambrose Girl said:


> This is the first time I've ever had one. It's GOOD!!!


I prefer the Dark Chocolate ones but they usually only come out around Christmas time. :sadbecky


----------



## mrdiamond77 (Feb 14, 2015)

Roast lamb with mint sauce, vegetables, roast potatoes and gravy.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Sausages & potatoes drowned in gravy :done


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Whopper


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Black Cherry ice cream.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Polish dog


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

:rusevyes


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Pasta


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Roast potatoes, lamb chops and vegies for dinner.


----------



## A. Edwards (Aug 25, 2007)

Lean beef mince, basmati white rice, diced peppers & two salmon fillets. Followed by a White Chocolate Protein shake.


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Pie and tatties. :thumbsup


----------



## El Grappleador (Jan 9, 2018)

An Omelette with beans


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Steak pie with crinkle chips and a pint of guava juice.


----------



## mrdiamond77 (Feb 14, 2015)

Steak, eggs and chips.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Burger King cheeseburger and fries.


----------



## El Grappleador (Jan 9, 2018)

Smoked pork leg.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

3 Oreo cookies


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

chili macaroni courtesy of mi madre.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Some yogurt.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Corned beef bap & a Lion bar :mckinney


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

BBQ Rib Doritos :book


----------



## Zerato (Jan 16, 2018)

Chicken breasts, potatoes, tomatoes and a zero sugar can of monster. Ironically the monster was the worst part of the meal because it tastes like shit.


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Fish and a cheesy chip. :woo


----------



## mrdiamond77 (Feb 14, 2015)

Beef stew


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Toasted biscuits with Lobster or Salmon on them and breaded Mushrooms.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Toast with Toast Topper :thumbsup


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

even more chili mac.


----------



## El Grappleador (Jan 9, 2018)

Mashed Potatoes and Smoked Turkey Leg.


----------



## Wildcat410 (Jul 5, 2009)

Tillamook Lemon Squeeze Yogurt


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Chicken nuggets, fries and apple pie. From McDonalds.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Rustlers burger cause I got back late as fuck from the club.


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Sausage Rolls smothered in brown sauce. :sodone


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Had a few icy poles.


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Vegetable Roll, tatties and beans. :thumbsup


----------



## mrdiamond77 (Feb 14, 2015)

Southern fried chicken, peas and potato wedges.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

I love Pizza.


----------



## Piers (Sep 1, 2015)

_Croques Monsieur_


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

fried egg and cheese sandwich.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Bacon Sandwich :sodone


----------



## mrdiamond77 (Feb 14, 2015)

Gammon, sausage, black pudding and tomatoes.


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

sausage and cheese english muffin x2


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Cowboy supper :thumbsup


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Burger and chips. :yay


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

pepperoni hot pocket.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Minestrone Soup










:book


----------



## mrdiamond77 (Feb 14, 2015)

Assorted biscuits with a cup of tea.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Chicken Club from Jack in the Box.


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Footlong Big Beef Melt and a Cookie from Subway. :nice


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

apple cinnamon oatmeal


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Chicken goujons & a curry chip :nice


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

A Lasagne ready meal. :thumbsup


----------



## mrdiamond77 (Feb 14, 2015)

Dinner - Steak, eggs, mushrooms, tomatoes and chips.

Supper - Danish butter cookies and jammy dodger biscuits with a cup of tea.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Pizza.

I didn't even need to post this.

Everybody already knew. :beckylol


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

sausage, biscuits and gravy


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

*Some grapes.*


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

hot chili


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Cheesy baked beans on toast, then fruit salad.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Salami Sticks.


----------



## mrdiamond77 (Feb 14, 2015)

Toast with butter and a cup of tea.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Chicken soup :thumbsup


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Crumpets & a Cup of Tea :thumbsup


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Wuster Sauce crisp bap and a bar of Oreo mint chocolate.

:sodone


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Sunday dinner :yay


----------



## Sekai no Kana (May 11, 2014)

*Pancakes and Bacon!*


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

scrambled eggs and hash browns


----------



## Ronny (Apr 7, 2016)

Teppanyaki wens3


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Pie and tatties. :thumbsup


----------



## mrdiamond77 (Feb 14, 2015)

Bacon sandwiches with tomato ketchup.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Shepard's Pie :book


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

The Fourth Wall said:


> Shepard's Pie :book


Never had one, but that looks good. I had two pieces of pepperoni pizza from Rico's.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

^ It's real good :sodone

Just had a Ham & Cheese sandwich :thumbsup


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Beans on Toast w/ a side of Coleslaw and a Creme Egg. :woo


----------



## mrdiamond77 (Feb 14, 2015)

Steak pie, peas and potatoes.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

leftover pizza


----------



## Lariat From Hell (Oct 5, 2013)

Caesar Salad and some orange slices.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

pizza rolls


----------



## Ronny (Apr 7, 2016)

7-TIME AWARD WINNING WF LEGEND: THE SHIV said:


> pizza rolls


Never had it, sounds tasty though!


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Two Ham & Cheese baps. :nice


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Ham Salad Bap with a Sausage Roll.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Honey Nut Cheerios


----------



## mrdiamond77 (Feb 14, 2015)

Roast beef, potatoes, vegetables and gravy. Sadly the beef was as tough as leather.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

ham and cheese hot pocket


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

KFC


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

chicken kabob salad with a small steak fry


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Some Hershey's Kisses


----------



## DoctorWhosawhatsit (Aug 23, 2016)

Cheese and meat free, salad with fat free dressing...

I'm trying to be healthy and lose some weight...










I hate it.


----------



## sailord (Sep 1, 2016)

in n out


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Cheese and Coleslaw baps and a packet of Salt & Vinegar crisps. :woo


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Sub from Subway. :book



DoctorWhosawhatsit said:


> Cheese and meat free, salad with fat free dressing...
> 
> I'm trying to be healthy and lose some weight...
> 
> ...


I'm ordering a big fat greasy juicy pepperoni pizza tonight. Hope this helps.

:sneaky


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Just did a curbstomp to a bowl of rice, chicken and salad


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Chicken fillet burger :mckinney


----------



## mrdiamond77 (Feb 14, 2015)

Southern fried chicken, peas and potato wedges.


----------



## DoctorWhosawhatsit (Aug 23, 2016)

The Fourth Wall said:


> Sub from Subway. :book
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Rugrat (Jun 30, 2013)

Chicken Korma with a beef naan from the local Indian place. I rated


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Spicy chicken sandwich from chic fil a


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

DoctorWhosawhatsit said:


>


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

more KFC.


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

*Hot & Spicy Steak Salad*


----------



## El Grappleador (Jan 9, 2018)

Beef brain tacos.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Sister-in-Law made me some excellent chicken vegetable soup. Gracias señora. :yes


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Dominos Buffalo Chicken Sanwich with some boneless chicken. kada


----------



## DoctorWhosawhatsit (Aug 23, 2016)

The Fourth Wall said:


>






























:lol


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Potato wedges with sour cream and sweet chili sauce.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Chicken


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Jumbo sausage roll smothered in red sauce :done


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Popcorn Chicken, Chips & Salad.


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Vegetable Roll, tatties and some Spaghetti. :thumbsup


----------



## mrdiamond77 (Feb 14, 2015)

Steak, egg, mushrooms, tomatoes and chips.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Just had Taco Bell with my mother after my nephrology appointment. Gotta stop getting fast food after every single doctors appointment. :lol


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Made a tropical fruit salad.


----------



## Oakesy (Apr 2, 2012)

Tuna Mayo sarnie for tea


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Whopper with cheese and some chicken nuggets


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

Chocolate and vanilla wafer.


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

Coconut cream pie.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Potato chips with chocolate on them :yum: I love that salty and sweet combination.


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

Meat pie


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Fish & chip :nice


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

CJ said:


> Fish & chip :nice


:JLC3

I had Chip shop Chips & Battered Fish. It was good :sodone


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

fried egg and cheese


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

The Fourth Wall said:


> :JLC3
> 
> I had Chip shop Chips & Battered Fish. It was good :sodone












Same. Got mine from a place that specialises in Pizza; never had the Pizza though :lol


----------



## Rookie of the Year (Mar 26, 2015)

Deep pan BBQ Meat Lovers pizza, with extra bacon. *drools*

Why am I having trouble losing weight again?


----------



## mrdiamond77 (Feb 14, 2015)

Gammon, sausage, egg, black pudding and baked beans.


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

My sister in law made me a bison burger. Never had one before. Holy fuck!, that was good. :banderas


----------



## mrdiamond77 (Feb 14, 2015)

Chocolate biscuits with a cup of tea.


----------



## Buster Cannon (Jul 7, 2017)

Hershey's Chocolate Milkshake


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Bacon bap and a Lemon Drizzle square. :thumbsup


----------



## Zerato (Jan 16, 2018)

peanut butter and raw walnuts


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Beef Hula Hoops


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Spag Bol and some Garlic Bread. :nice


----------



## mrdiamond77 (Feb 14, 2015)

Beef balti curry with chips and poppadoms.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Potato wedges


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## mrdiamond77 (Feb 14, 2015)

Tartan shortbread & Jammy dodger biscuits with a cup of tea.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

El Pollo Loco


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Cheese & Tomato toastie.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Cheese & ham toastie :bayley2


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

blueberry muffin


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

CJ said:


> Cheese & ham toastie :bayley2


Great minds and all that because I had the same. :yay

Oh and an apple as well.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Pizzz


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Sunday dinner :yay


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

peanut butter crackers


----------



## mrdiamond77 (Feb 14, 2015)

Bacon sandwiches with HP Brown sauce.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Chocolate cake


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

Cough drops.... :cry2


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Joining the Sunday Dinner gang today. :yay


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Pretty good :thumbsup


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

pulled pork and french fries.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Bacon & Sausage sandwich with HP Brown sauce. :book


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

maple and brown sugar oatmeal


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

Bologna mustard sandwhich.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Pork and sage sausages with sweet potato mash.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Grapes


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Tangy Cheese Doritos


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Roast beef :mark


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

chili macaroni


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Mcgriddle


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Banger's 'n mash. :thumbsup


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)




----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

EmbarrassedForYou said:


> .........Is this seriously how worryingly f'n empty your embarrassingly pathetic lives are???
> 
> I mean jeeeeeeus christ, loser neckbeards. Do literally ANYTHING else with your time instead of this. Phoning one of those automated voice numbers where it tells you the time at the tone is LITERALLY a better use of your time than this cringe-worthy shyte.
> 
> ...


----------



## Piers (Sep 1, 2015)

with a nice cold


----------



## El Grappleador (Jan 9, 2018)

Beef steaks.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

chili dog


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Pepperoni Pizza


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Salt & Vinegar Walkers & a Ham Salad bap.


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Microwavable burger and a packet of BBQ Hula Hoops. :done


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Chicken fillet burger & a super chip :done


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Pie and tatties. :nice


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

2 sausage croissants


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

A plate filled with chicken breasts and a bowl of salad (Tomatoes, Onions and a Cucumber).:bjpenn:nasir


----------



## El Grappleador (Jan 9, 2018)

An Instant Soup.


----------



## nyelator (Oct 3, 2016)

Blackberries


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

KFC popcorn chicken, chips and potato gravy.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

chili macaroni


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Late night Cereal whilst I watch NXT until 2am.

My life :lmao


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Jammy Dodgers


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Weetabex :becky2


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Chocolate brownie


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

A hot pepperami, packet of mini cheddars and a scotch egg.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

steak and egg burrito


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Takeaway Pizza.

Nothing in the Cupboards? Check.
Nothing in the Fridge? Check.
Too lazy to cook? Check.

I need to go shopping :mj2 Totally didn't leave the house empty, so I had an excuse to order Pizza. I'd never do that :side:


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

@THE UNBEARABLE LIGHTNESS OF BEING THE SHIV's soul.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Oreo


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

Hello @The UNBEARABLE LIGHTNESS OF BEING THE SHIV

How do you like being mentionable?


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

Or do you prefer @SHIV THE UNMENTIONABLE?


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

Or should I say @SHIV THE MENTIONABLE?


----------



## Café de René (Sep 27, 2011)

Fiorentina style pasta.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

JINGLE THUG said:


> @THE UNBEARABLE LIGHTNESS OF BEING THE SHIV's soul.


You must be on a diet because it's only a dainty morsel.



JINGLE THUG said:


> Hello @The UNBEARABLE LIGHTNESS OF BEING THE SHIV
> 
> How do you like being mentionable?


 It's about as enjoyable as a prostate exam. You can take that however you want.



JINGLE THUG said:


> Or do you prefer @SHIV THE UNMENTIONABLE?


I prefer* SHIV: THE OTHER WHITE MEAT*.



JINGLE THUG said:


> Or should I say @SHIV THE MENTIONABLE?


Alas, I haven't been successfully mentioned since 










Laudable effort though. :mckinney

Back to the topic at hand: Being the picture of perfect health, I had a corn dog and a Zinger. :hohoho


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Salad from Morrisons. :book


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Coco Pops :mark:

This is my tea for today. :lmao


----------



## Oakesy (Apr 2, 2012)

2 chicken kievs and some sweet potato chips for tea :mark:


----------



## mrdiamond77 (Feb 14, 2015)

BBQ flavoured pringles.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Toast with vegemite and jam.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

$5 box from Carl's Jr.


----------



## Tag89 (Jul 27, 2014)

grilled chicken burger with mayo and lettuce & sweet potato


----------



## Buster Cannon (Jul 7, 2017)

Frosted Flakes


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Hopefully this makes me feel better.


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Pizza and some Garlic bread. :yay


----------



## mrdiamond77 (Feb 14, 2015)

Dinner: Beef curry and chips

Supper: Assorted biscuits with a cup of tea.


----------



## ajstyles420 (Jan 28, 2018)

cheesesteak and some hot doritos


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Listen motherfuckers. I don't care how old I am, these are still the shit.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Panda express


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Had some yogurt before.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

lasagna and peas


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

McDonalds Apple Pie


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Corned Beef/Onion and cheese bap and a coconut tart. :thumbsup


----------



## mrdiamond77 (Feb 14, 2015)

Sausage sandwich with tomato ketchup.


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Part of the Sunday dinner gang!


----------



## mrdiamond77 (Feb 14, 2015)

Christmas pudding with custard. Over a month too late but very nice nonetheless.


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

A giant bowl of Macaroni.:rusevyes


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Bread and butter


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

*Barbecued Steak, Asparagus & Chicken from a Super Bowl Party.* :tucky


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

pizza rolls


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Apple


----------



## mrdiamond77 (Feb 14, 2015)

Steak, eggs and chips.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Popcorn


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)




----------



## mrdiamond77 (Feb 14, 2015)

Lamb, with vegetables, potatoes and gravy.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Mac & cheese with a couple hot dogs.


----------



## CRCC (Sep 25, 2017)

Jamon iberico. Precious.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Chicago stuffed pizza.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Honey Nut Cheerios


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

footlong chili dog


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Scotch egg, pork pie, chicken on a stick, sausage roll & a passion fruit and orange juice drink.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Egg noodles


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Apple Jacks


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Pie, tatties and peas. :thumbsup


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Potato wedges


----------



## mrdiamond77 (Feb 14, 2015)

Beef stew.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

prime rib cheesesteak


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

Beef with broccoli.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

pastrami and pepperjack sandwich


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

McDonalds apple pie.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Captain Crunch


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

pastrami sandwich


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

It's like a drug


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Mutton pizza


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Minted Lamb with baby potatoes.


----------



## mrdiamond77 (Feb 14, 2015)

Assorted biscuits with a cup of tea.


----------



## El Grappleador (Jan 9, 2018)

Swiss Enchiladas


----------



## Buster Cannon (Jul 7, 2017)

Panda Express Orange Chicken. I want to go back and get more :becky


----------



## mrdiamond77 (Feb 14, 2015)

Lamb curry and chips.


----------



## El Grappleador (Jan 9, 2018)

Half chips bag.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

English muffins (Y)


----------



## mrdiamond77 (Feb 14, 2015)

BBQ flavoured Pringles


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Chicken sandwich


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

_*Pasta Salad w/Steak *_


----------



## Bobthejobber (Nov 18, 2017)

A blueberry muffin


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

beef stroganoff


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Hawaiian pizza and garlic bread.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Nachos


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Egg Mayo sandwich and some chocolate digestive bites. :thumbsup


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Bacon sandwich. Still not feeling great after last night caper.


----------



## mrdiamond77 (Feb 14, 2015)

Bacon and mushroom baguette with tomato ketchup.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Omelette


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

roast beef sandwich


----------



## Lariat From Hell (Oct 5, 2013)

Lucky Charms, but not Booty-O's style


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Grilled Chicken salad from Mickey D's


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

turkey sandwich


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Pastie bap and a Creme Egg. :nice


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

Grilled chops on a bed of carrots, potatoes and crushed peas with a mint dressing with a reduction gravy and a muller rice yoghurt for pud, I'm on a diet lost 3 stone!!!


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Cookies


----------



## mrdiamond77 (Feb 14, 2015)

Steak, eggs and chips.


----------



## El Grappleador (Jan 9, 2018)

Eggs with salsa.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Tortilla Wraps :sodone


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

sweet and sour pork and pork chow mein


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Corn flakes


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Chocolate pudding


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

Mackerel in tomato sauce.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Cheesy Beans on Toast :book


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Salad


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Scampi & chip smothered in chicken gravy :done


----------



## mrdiamond77 (Feb 14, 2015)

Turkey, vegetables, potatoes and gravy.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Long John Silver's: Fish, fries, and hush puppies


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Big Mac from McDonalds

It's been a while :sodone


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Fish and chips. :nice


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Just did a Twist Of Fate to some fish, rice and salad.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Rice Krispies


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Bacon & fried potatoes :nice


----------



## mrdiamond77 (Feb 14, 2015)

Gammon, sausages, tomatoes and black pudding.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

When you get Pizza cravings at night. 

Probably shouldn't be having Cheese at night. Bring on the nightmares.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Mexican Pizza and a quesarito


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

blueberry muffin


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Guava


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Crab sandwich with guava juice and some carrot sticks.


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

Home cooked beef mince and dumping with mint sauce and gravy, down to me eating like this and cooking my own food and sustaining a healthy lifestyle, cutting nearly all sugars out of my food, quit eating choclate( which has been bad) in the sense I've had a sugar withdrawal, sugar is 7 times more addictive than cocaine, anyways ive lost 3 stone 36lbs and am now 14 stone 196lbs and I exercise and weight train mon, wed, fri and sun, I hope ? I can sustain this , good luck to all who made a New Years wish and hv stuck to it. Peace.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

beef stroganoff


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)




----------



## mrdiamond77 (Feb 14, 2015)

Turkey, potatoes, vegetables and gravy.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Sausages & potatoes :bayley2


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Chicken noodles


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

A yoghurt and a necatarine.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Spicy shrimp cup of noodles


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Crispy Baked Chicken Nuggets


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Wendy's - cheeseburger w/ extra mustard, fries and a coke zero. I finished the coke in record time cos it's so damned hot.


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

20LigerZero17 said:


> Crispy Baked Chicken Nuggets


 theuk 
Says oooohhhh yeah they look "Delicious" pity I'm on a diet , if they were home cooked and I made the tomato relish , as home cooking is about flavor the more the better , as the more bland the food is the more flavor it can acquire, but ur pic is my favorite food in the pantry, I FEEL LIKE CHICKEN TONIGHT, peace dude.


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

Theuk said:


> Home cooked beef mince and dumping with mint sauce and gravy, down to me eating like this and cooking my own food and sustaining a healthy lifestyle, cutting nearly all sugars out of my food, quit eating choclate( which has been bad) in the sense I've had a sugar withdrawal, sugar is 7 times more addictive than cocaine, anyways ive lost 3 stone 36lbs and am now 14 stone 196lbs and I exercise and weight train mon, wed, fri and sun, I hope ? I can sustain this , good luck to all who made a New Years wish and hv stuck to it. Peace.



The Easy bit done, losing weight is easy, well for me personally as I have a regime , I stick to it and some days I just wanna say I think I'll jump in my motor and drive to McDonald's and really let loose, but my health is more important , I've gotta see now if I can sustain this enthusiasm for lettuce which in the bad days I would of gave to my cousins rabbit, now its the bases for a meal which has to be full of flavor ,that's the key and my personal rule, the more flavor u can trick ur brain into thinking ur having the most delicious fatty food when really its really healthy but packed full of flavor and if things say sugar free there not it's a con, I would have never read sugar content before new year but it's a necessity now,as my mom is type 1 diabetic and she wasn't big either a size 10 now she's 6 and my lifestyle at that time wasn't great, I had to change as I have an enlarged heart and personal stuff at xmas made me realize , we only have one life and it's up to us to make the changes and make ur own luck as nothing in life is free, hey here's a shoutout to all the people who are trying to stay positive and all others who are thinking about it , this is the first time I have opened up to anyone, I guess it's easier to talk to a screen without any one talking back and giving there criticism which I think is one of the down falls of today's society, anyways here's hoping u all have a great day, ✌ peace dudes and dudettes.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Burger & cheesy chip. :thumbsup


----------



## mrdiamond77 (Feb 14, 2015)

Steak pie, beans and potatoes.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

The whole tub went. Opening Pringles is always a bad idea, just one I said..


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

some Panda Express.


----------



## mrdiamond77 (Feb 14, 2015)

Tartan shortbread and chocolate biscuits with a cup of tea.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

_*Crispy Chicken Sandwich from Burger King and Grand Mac from McDonalds. *_


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Yogurt


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Weetabex







& some cheesy toast (Y)



The Fourth Wall said:


> The whole tub went. Opening Pringles is always a bad idea, just one I said..


:beckylol


----------



## kristie wilson (Dec 30, 2016)

chicken noodle soup(I eat it no matter if i'm sick or not)


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Ever wanted to experience an orgasm over food? Look no further.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Gouji berry granola, a mug of twinnings tea & a banana.


----------



## DoctorWhosawhatsit (Aug 23, 2016)

Fresh baked banana bread... I had a bunch of brown bananas and didn't want to just throw em out, so sue me!


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

KFC - popcorn chicken, chips and potato and gravy. I love their popcorn chicken so damned much, it's AMAZING.


----------



## ste1592 (Dec 20, 2014)

Carrots, peas and tomato soup.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Potato fry


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Honey Nut Cheerios


----------



## mrdiamond77 (Feb 14, 2015)

Dinner: Beef curry and chips

Supper: Custard cream and chocolate biscuits with a cup of tea.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

2 slices of combination pizza from Round Table.


----------



## M.V.W. (Oct 15, 2006)

Butterfly Shrimp combo and two extra biscuits from Popeyes


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Vegetable Soup with Bread Soldiers because I still think I'm 10 years old.


----------



## sailord (Sep 1, 2016)




----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Mini Ulster Fry. :yay


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

A large Yorkshire pudding filled with pork, stuffing and mash potato


----------



## ste1592 (Dec 20, 2014)

A pear


----------



## mrdiamond77 (Feb 14, 2015)

Bacon, egg, fried bread and baked beans.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

dos breakfast burritos from my Sister-in-Law.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Antonio's chimichanga


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Hashbrowns with mayonnaise. Yes, I'm weird :lol


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Bacon Butty with HP Brown Sauce


----------



## mrdiamond77 (Feb 14, 2015)

Beef curry and chips with naan bread.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Chips, Sausage & Egg. :book


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

spaghetti


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

_Marinated Pork Chop & String Beans w/Mash Potato_ :tucky


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Bacon and egg burger.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

beef tri tip, baked potato, and macaroni


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Jam Toast


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Grapes


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Fish and chips.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Ham & Mushroom Pizza :book


----------



## The Main Headliner (Mar 5, 2009)

Wawa Egg White, Sausage and Cheese Sizzli, cup of Trader joes' blueberries, strawberries, raspberries, and blackberries....about 15 tiny twist pretzels....


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Cheeseburger :yay


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Green Grapes


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Bangers 'n mash. :thumbsup


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

more Fruity Pebbles


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Ravioli with cheese all over it


----------



## ste1592 (Dec 20, 2014)

Soy meatballs and tomatoes


edit. Yeah, I know it's weird to say "soy meatballs", but I don't know how else to call them. Soyballs maybe? Sounds like a Spanish way to call yourself an idiot.


----------



## mrdiamond77 (Feb 14, 2015)

Roast lamb with mint sauce, vegetables, potatoes and gravy.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

another round of beef tri tip, baked potato, and some macaroni and cheese.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Some late night Doritos with Mild Salsa Dip.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

chili dog


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Sugar Puffs. Haven't had these in years.

Although, I guess I should call them 'Honey Monster Puffs' now :mj4


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Crisp bap. :nice


----------



## krtgolfing (Nov 2, 2015)

Chicken Fajitas.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

McVities Chocolate Digestives with a Cup of Tea :book


----------



## FROSTY (Jan 22, 2015)

Honey Barbecue Wings with the bone. I had a splurge day.


----------



## FROSTY (Jan 22, 2015)

mrdiamond77 said:


> Roast lamb with mint sauce, vegetables, potatoes and gravy.


Oh god, that sounds delicious I want some of that.


----------



## FROSTY (Jan 22, 2015)

THE UNBEARABLE LIGHTNESS OF BEING THE SHIV said:


> chili dog


God I want that too, so bad now.


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

tri tip and a baked potato


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Beans on Toast


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Barbeque chicken wings


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

blueberry muffin


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Steak & potatoes :nice


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Spaghetti & Meatballs :yay


----------



## mrdiamond77 (Feb 14, 2015)

Steak, eggs and chips.


----------



## vyoung70 (Jan 21, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

small fries and a small coke. @Narcisse ;


----------



## ste1592 (Dec 20, 2014)

Pasta with ricotta cheese and zucchini as side.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Ham, Cheese & Tomato toastie.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Toasted soda & a bacon & cheese bap :yay


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Burger & chips. :woo


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

@CJ I didn't even last two days :beckylol


----------



## mrdiamond77 (Feb 14, 2015)

Steak pie, beans and potatoes.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

sausage egg mcmuffin


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Ulster fry :mckinney



The Fourth Wall said:


> @CJ I didn't even last two days :beckylol


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

CJ said:


> Ulster fry :mckinney


Eating some of these now. Because Pizza isn't enough :beckylol










Making the most of these years in my early 20's when I seemingly put no weight on, that's all going to change one day :mj2


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

chicken fajita quesadilla


----------



## mrdiamond77 (Feb 14, 2015)

Packet of quavers.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

These amazing chocolate truffles from Japan. It's funny though cos the packet says 'Truffe' instead of 'truffle" :lol Not sure whether it's a typo or the actual name!


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Roast potatoes, ham with mustard and corn on the cob.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

apple pie


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Made a rhubarb crumble last night. 

Breakfast: melted cheese on toast with some BBQ sauce.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

Made chicken parmesan with homemade tomato and basil sauce with freshly minced basil and a heaping mound of thin spaghetti noodles for my folks and I at their place.

Was pretty, pretty good, to be perfectly honest. osey2


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Become addicted to Guava. Had a bowl of it and made a smoothie with the left overs.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Potato wedges


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Pizza, Garlic Bread and chips. :thumbsup

The Pizza though was pretty shit (sorry @The Fourth Wall) because it didn't seem to microwave properly. :sadbecky


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Punkamaniac said:


> Pizza, Garlic Bread and chips. :thumbsup
> 
> The Pizza though was pretty shit (sorry @The Fourth Wall) because it didn't seem to microwave properly. :sadbecky












I had a Wispa :becky2


----------



## mrdiamond77 (Feb 14, 2015)

Steak, egg, mushrooms, tomatoes and chips.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Blueberry muffin


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Cheese & Ham sandwich. :book


----------



## sailord (Sep 1, 2016)

bbq brisk melt with honey cornbread


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Toasted soda :bayley2


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Black pudding, hash brown, sausage, bacon, egg and tomato baguette.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

An apple


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Sunday Dinner Crew


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Cashewnuts


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Pretzels


----------



## mrdiamond77 (Feb 14, 2015)

Hamburgers with onions and tomato ketchup.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

chicken asada burrito


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Chicken Sandwich. Leftover Chicken from Sunday Dinner :yay


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## El Grappleador (Jan 9, 2018)

Rice


----------



## Buster Cannon (Jul 7, 2017)

Ice cream rolls


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Some Jammie Dodgers with a mug of Twinnings.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Mike & Ike


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Had a lovely Pastie bap earlier. :woo


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Chicken sandwich :nice


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Froated Flakes


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Fish Finger sandwich


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

Incredibly addicting. :homer Should be illegal.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

:sodone

Only problem is they make you thirsty as fuck.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Steak & chips :mark



The Fourth Wall said:


> :sodone
> 
> Only problem is they make you thirsty as fuck.


Haven't had those in ages :sadbecky


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

homemade chili


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

BBQ ribs, rice & corn


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

meatloaf and potato salad


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Don't judge me.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Apple


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Cheese & Onion crisps. :book


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

3 free pancakes from Ihop


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Stew and dumplings AKA Orgasm in your mouth.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

leftover meatloaf.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

KFC popcorn chicken lunch.

It was so funny though cos I went with my BFF, she didn't know what she wanted so she just ordered something random and she didn't even know what it was until our food came :lol


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

strawberry ice cream


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Museli


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Oatmeal cookies


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Ham bap & a toasted pancake :nice


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Ham bap sandwich & some pringles. :nice


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

sausage, bacon, cheese and egg biscuit aka The Monster Biscuit.


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Pie and tatties. :thumbsup


----------



## mrdiamond77 (Feb 14, 2015)

Gammon, sausages, tomatoes and black pudding.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Pull N Peel Twizzlers


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

_*Red Apple *_


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

chicken alfredo and peas


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

:bjpenn


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Salted peanuts.


----------



## mrdiamond77 (Feb 14, 2015)

Bowl of tomato soup.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Just did a frog splash to some chicken and salad


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

apple cinnamon oatmeal


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Steak & potatoes :yay



CJ said:


> *Ham bap* & a toasted pancake :nice





The Fourth Wall said:


> *Ham bap* sandwich & some pringles. :nice


Copycat :lol


----------



## mrdiamond77 (Feb 14, 2015)

Steak pie, beans and potatoes.


----------



## Boba Fett (Jul 9, 2013)

Steak Burrito from Moe's


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

sweet and sour pork, chow mein and some rice.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Pasta


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

combination pizza


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Chocolate Cake


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

banana nut muffin


----------



## mrdiamond77 (Feb 14, 2015)

Toast with butter and a cup of tea.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Sweet chili and lime Doritos.


----------



## mrdiamond77 (Feb 14, 2015)

Tin of Oxtail soup. I much prefer tomato or vegetable.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

pizza for breakfast.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Beef sausages :bayley2


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Just had a prime rib cheesesteak.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Says "More to Share" on the front

Yeah right :Cocky


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Potatoes & Salmon


----------



## Tag89 (Jul 27, 2014)

The Fourth Wall said:


> Says "More to Share" on the front
> 
> Yeah right :Cocky


----------



## Tag89 (Jul 27, 2014)

newcastle brown ale


----------



## mrdiamond77 (Feb 14, 2015)

Rump steak, eggs, tomatoes and chips.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

KFC. Thanks to my sister who brought it to me. The nearest one is over 30 miles away and she just happens to work in the same town.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Omelette


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Jam on Toast


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Pepperoni, cheese and Bacon panini


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Apple


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

coleslaw and mashed potatoes with gravy for breakfast. (leftover KFC)


----------



## oleanderson89 (Feb 13, 2015)

Cheese sandwich


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Subway footlong tuna sub.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Apple & Tangerine


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Chip shop Chips & Curry with Fish.


----------



## mrdiamond77 (Feb 14, 2015)

Beef balti curry and chips.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

chicken chimichanga with some seriously hot sauce.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

homemade chicken noodle soup


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Ulster Fry. :yay


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Oreos & Milk


----------



## mrdiamond77 (Feb 14, 2015)

Lion bar while watching the football on TV.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Chicken breast, stuffing, bacon wrapped around a sausage, sweet potato mash, roast potatoes, carrots, parsnips and Yorkshire puddings.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

sausage croissant


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Even when I'm not really eating Pizza, I still find a way :aryep


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Blueberry cheesecake


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

From Denny's.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

leftover chicken noodle soup


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Umm sausages


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

_*Hot Dogs with Salad. :benson*_


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Ham sandwich with LOADS of mustard. It was so fucking good.


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

general tso chicken
veg fried rice
order the hot oil sauce, they may charge you 25 cents
egg roll
hot and sour soup
dill pickle chips
Arizona orangeade

TODAY WAS A GOOD DAY


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Ham & cheese bap and some Sour Cream & Onion Pringles. :thumbsup


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Cocoa Pebbles


----------



## Freelancer (Aug 24, 2010)

I'm eating a chicken salad as we speak.


----------



## mrdiamond77 (Feb 14, 2015)

Turkey with stuffing, roast and boiled potatoes, vegetables and gravy.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

chili cheese dog


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Oxtail soup


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Watermelon


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

hot dog fries and a cookie.


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

A burger with some fries on the side.


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Sausage sandwich and some Salt & Vinegar Pringles. :nice


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Popcorn


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

spicy chicken sandwich


----------



## krtgolfing (Nov 2, 2015)

Lean Cuisine Lasagna


----------



## Ronzilla (Feb 25, 2016)

a whole chocolate cake w/frosting - i'm depressed *grabs tissue*


----------



## mrdiamond77 (Feb 14, 2015)

Steak, eggs and chips.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Ulster fry :yay


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Rice,black eyed peas & Cod fish


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Prawn Crackers from the ******


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

double cheeseburger and fries,


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Yogurt


----------



## DeadGirl Inc (Dec 30, 2016)

Chicken and vegetable pie, chips and salad [emoji39]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Apple


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Snickers


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Fruity Pebbles


----------



## Laughable Chimp (Sep 1, 2016)

Steak


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Pasta Salad


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Mini Turkey Kiev's and French fries.


----------



## mrdiamond77 (Feb 14, 2015)

Steak pie, beans and potatoes.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Panda Express with orange chicken and Kung Pao chicken. Swallowed a damn hot seed pod.


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Boiled egg


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Don't judge me


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Honey Nut Cheerios


----------



## PrettyLush (Nov 26, 2017)

Dragon fruits


----------



## krtgolfing (Nov 2, 2015)

Healthy Choice Sweet and Sour Chicken


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Chip Shop Chips & Curry.


----------



## mrdiamond77 (Feb 14, 2015)

Lamb chops, sausages, eggs and chips with tomato ketchup. I am stuffed.


----------



## Oakesy (Apr 2, 2012)

A chocolate fudge cake, I love being fat once in a while :lol


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Sprouts


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Deep fried spam and melted red Leicester cheese sandwich.


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

If only it wasn't so expensive :sodone


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Pasta


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

chili dog


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Twizzlers


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Noodles


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Raisin Bran


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Cookies


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

A big piece of birthday cake.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Chicken Tikka Masala


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Steak burger :nice


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Burger & chips. :thumbsup


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Salmon, rice & black eyed peas.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Toasted cheese sandwich.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

_*Apple Pie :book*_


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

slice of apple pie.


----------



## mrdiamond77 (Feb 14, 2015)

Assorted biscuits with a cup of tea.


----------



## Buster Cannon (Jul 7, 2017)

Hot Fudge Sundae with Adams Best vanilla ice cream with Coop's hot fudge,whipped cream,almonds and a cherry. Best way to celebrate a Friday night.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

2 slices of combination pizza from Round Table.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Frosted Flakes


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Strawberry ice-cream


----------



## mrdiamond77 (Feb 14, 2015)

Beef curry and chips with poppadoms.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Pizza


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

The rest of my combination pizza.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

It's basically crack, but in biscuit form.

Stay away!


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Sunday dinner :yay


----------



## Piers (Sep 1, 2015)

I went to a party with colleagues last night and brought back some home-made guacamole one of them made. 

Just needed to add some Nacho Cheese Doritos and that made my lunch :tucky


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Sunday Dinner Crew


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Sausage croissant and a hashbrown.


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

I'm part of the Sunday Dinner crew tonight.

:yay


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Bacon sandwich. Partying two days in a row wasn't the wisest of moves.



The Fourth Wall said:


> It's basically crack, but in biscuit form.
> 
> Stay away!


I got a whole box of these last week. Best thing ever.


----------



## mrdiamond77 (Feb 14, 2015)

Pepperoni pizza from Morrisons. Very nice too.


----------



## Piers (Sep 1, 2015)

What's that sunday dinner crew thing ?


----------



## Buster Cannon (Jul 7, 2017)

Made some Macaroni and Cheese for lunch. Just Mac & Cheese nothing else. And all the cheese I can handle. What more could you want?


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Blueberry muffin


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

They Call Him Y2J said:


> What's that sunday dinner crew thing ?


Come to Britain and find out :armfold


----------



## Piers (Sep 1, 2015)

The Fourth Wall said:


> Come to Britain and find out :armfold


I'm actually coming over in May :bayley

But I'll be handling 150 kids for a school trip :sadbecky


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

a strawberry and a pineapple slice.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

beef taquitos with sour cream and hot sauce.


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Bacon & egg panini with chips.


----------



## Piers (Sep 1, 2015)

I had coffee but couldn't eat anything... first day of work after a two-week holiday


----------



## Laughable Chimp (Sep 1, 2016)

Spaghetti


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Ham Salad Sandwich & some Salt and Vinegar walkers :thumbsup


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Melted cheese sandwich


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

I'm eating junk, and watching rubbish, come out and stop me!


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Spicy Doritos


----------



## RatherBeAtNitro (Jun 25, 2014)

Couple of Scotch Pies


----------



## Piers (Sep 1, 2015)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

They Call Him Y2J said:


>


Why not save this for RAW?


----------



## Piers (Sep 1, 2015)

Jersey said:


> Why not save this for RAW?


Because I live in France and it's already 9:15 pm here ositivity


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

They Call Him Y2J said:


> Because I live in France and it's already 9:15 pm here ositivity


Carry on lol


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Steak & potatoes drowned in gravy :mark


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Chips & Chicken Kievs :book


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

banana bread


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Mi Madre made me some spaghetti and meatballs.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Chicken, mashed potato and baked beans.

And I've developed an obsession with mayonnaise and I eat it with everything, including this meal :lol


----------



## DoctorWhosawhatsit (Aug 23, 2016)

Do Tums count in this thread? :lol


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

These are amazing.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Weetabex


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Steak and chips.


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Two pancakes and a packet of Hula Hoops. :thumbsup


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)




----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Hot chicken wings


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

leftover spaghetti


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## DoctorWhosawhatsit (Aug 23, 2016)

CJ said:


> Weetabex


Becky Lynch... yup... always adorable.

:lol


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

ravioli


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

@SelinaKyle @A-C-P @The Fourth Wall

Homemade Shepherd's Pie, mashed potatoes, ground beef, peas, carrots, onions, garlic cloves minced, corn kernels, a tablespoon of canola oil, rosemary and thyme leaves, some broth whisked with flour, a few spoonfuls of tomato paste, Worcestershire sauce and a dollop of butter for a gravy.

It was... Pretty good. :curry2


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Pastie sandwich, a Creme Egg and some Salt & Vinegar Pringles. :nice


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Apple


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

toast with butter and grape jelly.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Soup. :meh


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Grande Sausage Burrito


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Yogurt


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

pasta


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

Made one of my favorite dishes tonight, Veal Parmesan with Spaghetti, and a couple of slices of Italian bread.

:sodone :sodone :sodone


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Homemade Soup :sodone


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Frosted Flakes. They weren't







but they were pretty damn good.


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Vegetable Roll, tatties and beans. :homer

I've also just had a "Classic" Magnum as well for afters.


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

This for my lunch bacon, poached eggs, beans n gluten free toast. It was lush


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Chicken and Bacon panini


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

With Mashed Potatoes & Gravy :yay


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Mexican Pizza and a quesarito


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Cheerios :thumbsup


----------



## krtgolfing (Nov 2, 2015)

Hot Wings :book


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

strawberry jam on toast.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Porridge with honey and cinnamon.


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

_Scramble Eggs._ :tucky


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

:book


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Burger & chips. :thumbsup


The Fourth Wall said:


>


I had some of them earlier. :yay


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Diginro's Pizza


----------



## mrdiamond77 (Feb 14, 2015)

Chinese take away.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

_*Glazed Donuts *_


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

beef nachos with some freakin' hot jalapeños.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

blueberry muffin


----------



## mrdiamond77 (Feb 14, 2015)

Beef curry and chips.


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Waffles


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Saturday Night Pizza


----------



## mrdiamond77 (Feb 14, 2015)

Jam doughnut from Morrison's.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

_*Maple Brown Sugar Oatmeal. *_


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

A sandwich (a roll, 3 hard Salami, Baloney and Cheese).


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

beef stew


----------



## Laughable Chimp (Sep 1, 2016)

Cake


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

I'm ravenous today just polished 4 slices of toast will a full English.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Scrambled eggs


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Sunday Roast.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

waffles


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Apple


----------



## mrdiamond77 (Feb 14, 2015)

Pepperoni pizza


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

I've had Pizza two nights in a row, don't judge :side:


----------



## MOXL3Y (Mar 19, 2017)

The Fourth Wall said:


> I've had Pizza two nights in a row, don't judge :side:


LOL... I can't judge because I've actually done the same.

Friday Night: Average Joes - banana peppers & cheese
Saturday Night: Beer Barrel - banana peppers, extra cheese, pepperoni, sausage


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

:book


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Pomegranate


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## mrdiamond77 (Feb 14, 2015)

Lamb shank with mint sauce, potatoes, vegetables and gravy.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Strawberry Ice Cream.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Ultimate Cheeseburger and a large Coke.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Chili cheese fries


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Apple


----------



## MOXL3Y (Mar 19, 2017)

General Tso chicken over a bed of fried rice :sleep


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Sandwich


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Spaghetti and Meatballs.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Banana nut muffin


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Pie, tatties and mushy peas. :thumbsup


----------



## mrdiamond77 (Feb 14, 2015)

Steak, eggs, mushrooms, tomatoes and chips.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

McChicken and a large Coke.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Bacon and Egg Sandwich :tripsblessed


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Steak, Bacon and Salad sandwiches for dinner.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

breakfast burrito


----------



## mrdiamond77 (Feb 14, 2015)

Gammon, sausages, tomatoes and black pudding.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Fish Fingers and Peri Peri Fries :gameon


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Chilli Heatwave Doritos :book

My mouth fucking burns, but it's all good.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

2 slices of Chicago Stuffed Crust Pizza.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Michael McIntyres career.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Pizza for breakfast.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Pasta Bolognese


----------



## mrdiamond77 (Feb 14, 2015)

Steak pie, peas and chips with HP Brown sauce.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

_*Chicken Ceaser Salad. :book *_


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Watermelon


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

El Pollo Loco


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Strawberrys and Cream :trips8


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Noodles


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Scrambled egg on Toast. :woo


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

They're literally my crack cocaine.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Weetabex


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

toast with strawberry jelly and butter on it.


----------



## mrdiamond77 (Feb 14, 2015)

Assorted biscuits with a cup of tea.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Spaghetti


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Late night Cereal whilst re-watching old WrestleMania events.

Could I be any more of a geek?

I'm happy, okay. God. Stop judging me.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

spaghetti my mother made for me while awaiting news on my father who was rushed by ambulance to the nearest hospital. It's been a pretty crappy day so far.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Toasted soda & a cheese & ham toastie :mark


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Finished off a few slices of Chocolate swiss roll.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Chocolate chip cookies.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

vanilla Oreos


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Ham Salad Sandwich with some Salt and Vinegar Walkers. :thumbsup


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Grilled chicken


----------



## mrdiamond77 (Feb 14, 2015)

Beef curry and chips.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Captain Crunch


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Made this but couldn't finish it.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Shreddies :thumbsup


----------



## mrdiamond77 (Feb 14, 2015)

Custard cream & tartan shortbread biscuits with a cup of tea.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

mrdiamond77 said:


> Custard cream & tartan shortbread biscuits with a cup of tea.


Custard Creams :thumbsup

I just had some with a Cuppa. :becky2


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

I've joined the biscuit club with some hobnobs


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

chicken chimichanga


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

combination pizza from a new place in town. Very good. Nucho gusto.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Bread and butter


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

Was gonna have cereal but only had water left or sugar free soda so I cooked my gluten free toast, bacon, free range poached eggs and beans , it was :laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

French fries


----------



## Jam (Nov 6, 2015)

Sunday dinner gang


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Sunday dinner gang.


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

Sunday dinner with a twist gang " prawn curry " with a nan bread
Totally different, home made from scratch was really lush


----------



## mrdiamond77 (Feb 14, 2015)

Toast with butter and a cup of tea.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Rice Krispies


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Sunday Dinner :yay


----------



## mrdiamond77 (Feb 14, 2015)

Scone with butter and jam and a welsh cake with butter with a cup of tea.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

An Apple


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

leftover combination pizza. :yes


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Microwave Pizza at 1am because life is still happening.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Popcorn


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Nutter Butters


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Snack a jacks.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Mike and Ike


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

Two Apples and a Sausage and bacon wrap.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Because I'm a lazy motherfucker.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Honey Nut Cheerios


----------



## mrdiamond77 (Feb 14, 2015)

Monday Roast.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Chicken & ham pie :mckinney


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

I'm on a diet now until the end of April. So I had a chicken salad.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

_*Chicken Ceaser Salad and a sandwich. *_


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Pasta


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

spaghetti


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Weetabex


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

A yoghurt rice cake and a mango smoothie.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

blueberry muffin


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Scrambled Egg Sandwich


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

breakfast burrito


----------



## mrdiamond77 (Feb 14, 2015)

Welsh cakes with butter.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

leftover spaghetti


----------



## DoctorWhosawhatsit (Aug 23, 2016)

Bagel & Lox


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Maccas


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Apple


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Bowl of sugar puffs


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Hot cross buns!!


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

2x Salt & Vinegar crisp baps and some Thornton's Chocolates. :thumbsup


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Turkey sandwich :nice


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Tasted like an orgasm in my mouth. Would recommend.


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Vegetable Roll & chips. :nice


----------



## mrdiamond77 (Feb 14, 2015)

Aero chocolate bar.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Mac N Cheese, Cabbage, & Ribs


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Two Chicken & Bacon Cheeseburgers :woo:woo


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Made noodles with bacon bits, well it started as big pieces of bacon until I cut off the fat.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

chili


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

BBQ Ribs


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Carrot sticks and a peach.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Oreo


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

apple cinnamon oatmeal.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Chips and Gravy. :book


----------



## mrdiamond77 (Feb 14, 2015)

Gammon, sausages, black pudding and tomatoes.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Lays chips


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

Steak and bacon sammich :Tripslick


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

banana nut muffin


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

My Mother made me some macaroni and cheese. Thank you, Mom


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Some Strawberry Ice Cream. I now have a brain freeze, and it's night time. I regret all my choices leading up to this moment.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Big ass Mexican Pizza from a local restaurant called Casa Lupe. It was so big I only ate half of it. Looks like my breakfast tomorrow is set.


----------



## sailord (Sep 1, 2016)




----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

_Egg & Steak w/Asparagus_


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Cookies


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Cheesy Heinz (It's gotta be Heinz) Beans on Toast. :thumbsup


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

Free range poached eggs with soda bread(treat) and bloody chocked on them , now I have a sore throat , I'm so glad I'm off today , I'm wanting a lozenge, waiting for my mam to bring me some when she's finished at the bloody gym!!!


----------



## mrdiamond77 (Feb 14, 2015)

Lamb chops, peas and potatoes.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Rest of my Mexican Pizza.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

A slice of toast and a banana. Still on my diet.


----------



## mrdiamond77 (Feb 14, 2015)

Assorted biscuits with a cup of tea.


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Macaroni and meatballs.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Pasta


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Late night snacking. :book


----------



## mrdiamond77 (Feb 14, 2015)

Packet of quavers.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

My Sister-in-Law was kind enough to make me a roast beef sandwich with mustard, mayo, and pepperjack cheese. No lettuce though because it apparently helps clot your blood and I am on blood thinners.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Omelette


----------



## DoctorWhosawhatsit (Aug 23, 2016)

Sushi and squid.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Lazy food for a lazy guy.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Bacon & cheese soda :mckinney


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

A couple rice cakes and a passion fruit smoothie.


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

Weetabix, can't decide which of the same 'LIGHT' yoghurt to have (treat) and then have 3 Spirulina and a Beechams Lozenge to help my sore throat. Oh what a life!!! ( NOT) 

I was meant to be going to a spa for 2 days and it has all the mod cons, game room , outdoor heated pool, sauna, jacquzzi,pampered day but they are shut due to the shitty weather and now it meant to gonna snow, a standard Russian summer.

Sorry for moaning guys n girls
Hope u all have a sweet Easter (LITERALLY)

Peace


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

I have a high temperature last pics not took proper lol

I really wanna sack my diet and indulge with this a Cadbury Crunchie Easter Egg And 2 Crunchies , decisions , decisions. HELPPPPPP!!!!


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Twizzlers


----------



## mrdiamond77 (Feb 14, 2015)

Curry and chips.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

apple cinnamon oatmeal


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Ulster Fry! :yay


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

THE MAN said:


> My Sister-in-Law was kind enough to make me a roast beef sandwich with mustard, mayo, and pepperjack cheese. No lettuce though because it apparently helps clot your blood and I am on blood thinners.



Hey Shiv , that's true , in on blood thinners apixaban and my doctor said not to eat loads of lettuce as it could clot my blood(had two clots, on each lung xmas)

And I love salad. NOT!!!


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

Bacon and sausage toasted on soda bread(treat) no butter, little drop of Heinz Sauce love Heinz the rest of tomato sauces are not nice!!


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

I thought it was going to be disgusting, but it was surprisingly nice. Tastes better than how it looks, which looked revolting at first glance. :lol

When a man's gotta eat, I took that risk.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Ulster fry :nice



Punkamaniac said:


> Ulster Fry! :yay


:JLC3


----------



## El Grappleador (Jan 9, 2018)

Lemon cookies


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Roast beef and pepperjack with mayo and mustard.


----------



## mrdiamond77 (Feb 14, 2015)

Hot cross bun and a jam doughnut with a cup of tea.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Hot chicken wings


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Thanks to @CJ ; for making all those wonderful Decker sigs. :mckinney


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Haven't had any breakfast yet but I do have a mega pack of weetabex I need to open :mark



The Fourth Wall said:


>


Ever try doing that with pizza? :hmm:



THE MAN said:


> Thanks to @CJ ; for making all those wonderful Decker sigs. :mckinney


Good times :becky2


----------



## Oda Nobunaga (Jun 12, 2006)

Three slices of pizza. It felt so good after not being able to eat solid foods for the past six months. wens3


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

CJ said:


> Haven't had any breakfast yet but I do have a mega pack of weetabex I need to open :mark
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm gonna have some weetabix great minds think alike @CJ


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

CJ said:


> Haven't had any breakfast yet but I do have a mega pack of weetabex I need to open :mark
> 
> 
> 
> ...




They were very good times. What I never knew is that there were posters linking that sig on other sites in different maybe Decker threads. I can't remember which ones, but the response was you got that from WF. I got bored one night and image searched it. May have been the coli where someone linked it with one of the smileys. Can't find it now.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

2 Rivitas.

Should've had more as me and friends are going to the adult play center. Anything to play in a giant ball pit :lmao


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

Oh well, I'm having my first bit of chocolate in 4 months here goes .... it's organic butterscotch chocolate, a few bits won't kill me, jeez I've been good all year and it is Easter and I'm not gonna start another sugar withdrawal again!! NOT A BLOODY CHANCE!!

Happy Easter @Shiv, @CJ @zrc @The Fourth Wall

Hope the Easter bunny has been good to u two

Peace


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

THE MAN said:


> They were very good times. What I never knew is that there were posters linking that sig on other sites in different maybe Decker threads. I can't remember which ones, but the response was you got that from WF. I got bored one night and image searched it. May have been the coli where someone linked it with one of the smileys. Can't find it now.


She's a popular lady :becky2 Reminds me of the time some dude stole one of my avatars & tweeted it to her :lmao


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/857687665218527232


Theuk said:


> Happy Easter @Shiv, @CJ and @zrc
> 
> Hope the Easter bunny has been good to u two
> 
> Peace


Happy Easter :beckyhi


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

I bought it for myself because I don't get Easter Eggs bought me for anymore. :mj2 I miss getting like 5 eggs. Good times.

Never too old for an Egg. :yay


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Just had some 3:00am macaroni and cheese. Happy Easter to @Theuk ; @CJ ; @The Fourth Wall ; @zrc ;


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Happy Easter bros.


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Ham & Cheese wrap and a packet of Wotsits. :thumbsup


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Had some sushi. Well I say I had sushi. I ate the avacado piece and a bite of the fish one, then threw them in the bin.


----------



## oleanderson89 (Feb 13, 2015)

Peanut butter Pancakes and egg whites.


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Part of the Sunday Dinner Crew! :yay


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

Sunday dinner crew @shiv @CJ @zrc @The Fourth Wall , what's did u guys have?


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Theuk said:


> Sunday dinner crew @shiv @CJ @zrc @The Fourth Wall , what's did u guys have?


Lamb :yum:


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

CJ said:


> Lamb :yum:



That looks lush @CJ, u lucky dude.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Theuk said:


> That looks lush @CJ, u lucky dude.


That's not an irl pic, it's off the internet :lol Real thing looked just as good though :yay


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

I reluctantly joined the Sunday dinner crew after the sushi shun. Only had a small plate though, cause of the diet


----------



## mrdiamond77 (Feb 14, 2015)

Sunday dinner.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Pot roast, rice and diced potatoes


----------



## mrdiamond77 (Feb 14, 2015)

A whole Easter Egg. I am now stuffed.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Had leftover KFC for lunch. Hope I've got room left for our big blowout Easter Dinner.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Easter Dinner. Had some ham, baked beans, mashed potatoes with gravy and stuffing.


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Bacon/Egg/Cheese wrap. :nice


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Salad


----------



## mrdiamond77 (Feb 14, 2015)

Toast with butter and a cup of tea.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

bllueberry muffin


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Scrambled Egg Sandwich


----------



## mrdiamond77 (Feb 14, 2015)

Steak, eggs and chips.


----------



## MOXL3Y (Mar 19, 2017)

Easter leftovers! (of course)

Ham, baked steak, noodles.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

A packet of quavers and a wether's original. Oh and my partner made Ferrero Rocher Cheesecake.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Leftover ham, coleslaw, and mashed potatoes.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Peppered steak.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Honey Nut Cheerios.


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

Free Range Poached Eggs, Heinz Beans And Richmond Sausages, for pudding 2 sliced pears.( I'm wanting a McDonald's but can't , gotta stick to diet ffs)


----------



## mrdiamond77 (Feb 14, 2015)

Pork pie, beef and ham with chips and some salad.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Even more Easter leftovers.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

early morning salt and vinegar chips.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Chocolate raisins.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Crunchy nut cornflakes


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

Beef Stew and Dumpings with mint sauce.


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

Stupid bloody iPad tok the pic upside down I'm not on drugs ?


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Hash brown, turkey bacon, scrambled eggs


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Working through that box of Honey Nut Cheerios.


----------



## oleanderson89 (Feb 13, 2015)

quinoa, lentils, egg whites, capsicum, yoghurt, and cottage cheese.


----------



## mrdiamond77 (Feb 14, 2015)

More cold meats and salad with some chips.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

My sister bought me a western bacon cheeseburger from a local establishment.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Frozen Strawberry Lemonade from Sonic.


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

Tomato And Basil With Garlic And Onion Sauce with Quorn Mince And Wheat Free Pasta as my mam is a vegetarian and she's been at hospital so I'm being a nice son.


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

I need my eyes tested once again Pics upside down


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

maple and brown sugar oatmeal


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Apple


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)




----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Diet coke chicken.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

ham, potato salad, and baked beans


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Sprouts


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Burger & chips. :thumbsup


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

*Chocolate chip muffin :Cocky*


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

banana nut muffin


----------



## mrdiamond77 (Feb 14, 2015)

Lamb chops, peas and potatoes with HP Brown sauce.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Cookies


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

*Enchiladas and Mexican rice*


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Turkey, baked beans, and potato salad.


----------



## El Grappleador (Jan 9, 2018)

Steak and Alphabet Soup


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

pasta


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Turkey chili


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Hot Cheetos


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Grapes


----------



## Buster Cannon (Jul 7, 2017)

Cheeeeese pizza


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

pineapple


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

BBQ chips


----------



## mrdiamond77 (Feb 14, 2015)

Beef curry and chips.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Fried chicken


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

Sunday dinner crew , Brown Rice, Grilled Chicken with seasoning and Mixed Vegtables. @themanthemythetheShiv, [MENTION=336490]mrdiamond77, @Jersey, @zrc, @CJ @@Leon Knuckles [MENTION=219133]The Fourth Wall @Punkamaniac


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

strawberry jelly and butter on toast


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Popcorn


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Chicken sandwich & some BBQ Pringles :thumbsup



Theuk said:


> Sunday dinner crew , Brown Rice, Grilled Chicken with seasoning and Mixed Vegtables. @themanthemythetheShiv, [MENTION=336490]mrdiamond77, @Jersey, @zrc, @CJ, @@LeonKnuckles[/quote]
> 
> You forgot a couple [MENTION=219133]The Fourth Wall @Punkamaniac :becky2


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

macaroni and cheese


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Combination pizza for Mania. :yes


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Scrambled egg sandwich.


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

Monday's lunch and tea @ the cool cats , @CJ @themanthemyththeshiv [MENTION=303458]Jersey @mrdiamond77 @zrc

Beef Mince And Dumplings with Mixed Vegtables.


----------



## kellyon (Jun 26, 2017)

hot dog


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Ulster fry :yay


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

pizza


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Muesli bars


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

maple and brown sugar oatmeal


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Diginoro 's pizza


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

Frozen pizza with topping right up to the edge.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Sister just brought me some cheeseburger sliders and fries from Chili's.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Just had beefaroni as I continue my reversion into childhood.


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

My lunch pic Freerange Sausage, Free Range Eggs( my mam got them from the farm, still fresh !! And Heinz beans(nothing else) A late tea pic Homemade Vegetable Soup And Homemade Rice Pudding, I'm stuffed @themanthemyththeshiv , CJ [MENTION=336490]mrdiamond77 @The Fourth Wall @zrc @Nightrow @MrFlash @Jersey

Peace


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

^ Can't believe that mentioned worked :lol

Had chicken wrapped in bacon with the works. Eating like it's Sunday :yay



Theuk said:


> Why @CJ ???


Cause it looks messed up & when you click it, it takes you here.

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/17398-themanthemyth.html


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

CJ said:


> ^ Can't believe that mentioned worked :lol
> 
> Had chicken wrapped in bacon with the works. Eating like it's Sunday :yay


Why @CJ ???


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

CJ said:


> ^ Can't believe that mentioned worked :lol
> 
> Had chicken wrapped in bacon with the works. Eating like it's Sunday :yay
> 
> ...



Lol well u will have to fix it then dude or you won't get paid this month lol, there's a myth and he's called the man ....


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

Theuk said:


> My lunch pic Freerange Sausage, Free Range Eggs( my mam got them from the farm, still fresh !! And Heinz beans(nothing else) A late tea pic Homemade Vegetable Soup And Homemade Rice Pudding, I'm stuffed @themanthemyththeshiv , CJ [MENTION=336490]mrdiamond77 @The Fourth Wall @zrc @Nightrow @MrFlash @Jersey
> 
> Peace


There's still some left for later on....


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

CJ said:


> ^ Can't believe that mentioned worked :lol
> 
> Had chicken wrapped in bacon with the works. Eating like it's Sunday :yay
> 
> ...


Afternoon @CJ I see u support my hometown team the toon army, why aye!!! Have u ever been to St James Park, its huge inside,its right on the outskirts of the toon, it can be seen for miles , 
Who's ur fav players past n present??

Peace.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

toast with butter and strawberry jelly on it.


----------



## mrdiamond77 (Feb 14, 2015)

Sirloin steak, eggs, mushrooms, tomatoes and chips.


----------



## oleanderson89 (Feb 13, 2015)

Egg whites, protein shake, and pomegranate


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

spaghetti that my Mother made.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Snack a jacks


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

French fries


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

toast with strawberry jelly


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Egg noodles


----------



## mrdiamond77 (Feb 14, 2015)

Gammon, sausages, egg, fried bread and baked beans with tomato ketchup.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

more spaghetti


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

Ham Sandwich and 2 Apples , also some low fat Muller Srawberry Yoghurt, had a cheat day lol,if that's what I wanna call it, I'm so dying for a McDonald's it's untrue ,but keep pushing.
Peace


----------



## MOXL3Y (Mar 19, 2017)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

My new breakfast staple: toast.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

A jelly doughnut.


----------



## M.V.W. (Oct 15, 2006)

Chex Mix


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

My sister-in-law made me a fried egg, cheese, and chorizo sandwich.


----------



## mrdiamond77 (Feb 14, 2015)

Jam doughnut and assorted biscuits with a cup of tea.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Some weird lime and coconut cheesecake thing, cos I'm on a plane. Not my first choice :lol


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

chicken quesadilla


----------



## DoctorWhosawhatsit (Aug 23, 2016)

Antipasta, beef skewers, crab cakes, shrimp, salad, chicken florentine, cannollis, and coffee...

What?

Not all at once! I was at my unofficial sister's wedding!


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Well waffles again because I just can't resist.


----------



## DoctorWhosawhatsit (Aug 23, 2016)

Chrome said:


> A jelly doughnut.





mrdiamond77 said:


> Jam doughnut and assorted biscuits with a cup of tea.


----------



## BornBad (Jan 27, 2004)

porridge


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

Sunday Breakfast/Dinner Crew

Free Range Poached Eggs, Bacon, Mushrooms And Heinz Beans, with loads of pepper!!!


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

Sunday dinner crew u no who u are .....
Before it's ate lol post when done, gonna have chicken with brown rice, peas and sweetcorn


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

Chicken , Brown Rice, Peas and Sweetcorn.

The Sunday Dinner Crew you no who Y'all are.

Peace.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

maple and brown sugar oatmeal.


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

Sunday Puddings crew you no who you are 

Sliced Pears And Low Fat Ice Cream, was lush.


----------



## mrdiamond77 (Feb 14, 2015)

For lunch - Hamburger with onions and tomato ketchup.

Just now eaten the last of my four Easter eggs.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Hot and spicy cheez it


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

*Cucumber creamcheese bagel sammich
Cinnamon toast crunch cereal in 2% fat milk*


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

spaghetti again. There was a lot of it made. :lol


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

Lol @ shiv , me too I made enough rice and peas to feed a small army, I've just had my third helping and there's still loads left!! And I fed my fiancé and her mate.


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)




----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Forrero Rocher Cheesecake


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

An Apple.


----------



## elevenSix (Mar 7, 2018)

zrc said:


> Forrero Rocher Cheesecake


Sound good any pics?


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Spaghetti


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Salted corn chips.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

elevenSix said:


> Sound good any pics?


Never lasts long enough.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

footlong chili dog and some tater tots.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

homemade chicken fajita and Santa Fe style rice,


----------



## BornBad (Jan 27, 2004)

mashed potatoes, salad and chicken


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Peanuts.


----------



## mrdiamond77 (Feb 14, 2015)

Welsh cakes with butter and a Snickers bar.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

strawberry milkshake


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Green Apple


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Honey Nut Cheerios


----------



## mrdiamond77 (Feb 14, 2015)

Beef Roast dinner.


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

*Steak and Poached Eggs w/ Hash browns.* :tucky


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

French Fries and Ketchup


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

chili macaroni


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

Gluten Free Cheeze And Tomato Pizza with Bacon Bits on top!! @ The week day dinner crew you lot , no who you are.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)




----------



## Laughable Chimp (Sep 1, 2016)

Chicken Curry


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Some chocolate swiss roll and possibly some semen.


----------



## elevenSix (Mar 7, 2018)

Whole corn with shards of aged cheddar, yummy!


----------



## M.V.W. (Oct 15, 2006)

Rice cake


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

apple cinnamon oatmeal


----------



## mrdiamond77 (Feb 14, 2015)

Sausages, gammon, egg, baked beans and fried bread.


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

zrc said:


> Some chocolate swiss roll and possibly some semen.


WTF @zrc

What your girlfriends?? I mean it's cool if u like dudes i just wanna no where to sit when ur around lol

Peace.


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

My Fiancé , she tasted damn good ... 

@the supper time crew u no who you lot are.

Back for round 99.....

Peace Y'all


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Grapes


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Chicken


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

cheeseburger and potato salad


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

A couple of chocolate Caramel edibles lasted with Green and Nepalese Temple Bar, oh the tasted good, I made a batch as I'm off today and my sassy fiancé she's went to work till teatime and she's off out, sooo I'm gonna get high today cause I'm off work and ain't got shit to do... 

To The Breakfast/dinner/tea/supper crew , I can't pass you one each for obvious reasons lol so I've passed u lot this instead,

Hope u all have a sweet day,

Peace y'all.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Theuk said:


> WTF @zrc
> 
> What your girlfriends?? I mean it's cool if u like dudes i just wanna no where to sit when ur around lol
> 
> Peace.


You have nothing to worry about. I only like hot guys. :lmao 

Anyways Pot Noodle lunch.


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Homemade Lentil soup. :thumbsup


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

zrc said:


> You have nothing to worry about. I only like hot guys. :lmao
> 
> Anyways Pot Noodle lunch.


@zrc

Are you gay bruh?? if so u have lots of courage to come out on a public forum , I salute u , I have many friends who are gay and lesbians and you couldn't meet a friendlier people, some are bitchy like queens as such , but that's just there way of expressing themselves , same as lesbians some are more butch than men and they can back it up too, the butch ones that is. Also I'm straight and I have the best looking woman on the planet and she has the finest booty to go with it, no face pics as I don't wanna be trolled, even for a gay guy u got to admit , her booty is fine!!!

zrc total RESPECT to u for saying this,

Have a sweet day bruh,

Carter.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Theuk said:


> @zrc
> 
> Are you gay bruh?? if so u have lots of courage to come out on a public forum , I salute u , I have many friends who are gay and lesbians and you couldn't meet a friendlier people, some are bitchy like queens as such , but that's just there way of expressing themselves , same as lesbians some are more butch than men and they can back it up too, the butch ones that is. Also I'm straight and I have the best looking woman on the planet and she has the finest booty to go with it, no face pics as I don't wanna be trolled, even for a gay guy u got to admit , her booty is fine!!!
> 
> ...


:lmao :lmao I've never had to come out on here or anywhere. Because quite frankly I dont give a fuck. I don't need anybody's acceptance but my own. And I like both.


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

zrc said:


> :lmao :lmao I've never had to come out on here or anywhere. Because quite frankly I dont give a fuck. I don't need anybody's acceptance but my own. And I like both.




I wasn't saying it to be cheeky, I was being completely sincere and giving u props for not giving a fck , I feel u have took that the wrong way I apologize, I was being nice, As we have got on since I have been on wr, I have mates who don't have the sameness courage as yourself bruh, that's the way I meant to put it, I suffer from dyslexia and I write the words before I think , so once again if you took it the wrong way I apologize,

Have a sweet day @zrc

Carter.


----------



## mrdiamond77 (Feb 14, 2015)

Steak pie and chips with HP Brown sauce.


----------



## BornBad (Jan 27, 2004)

Chicken and rice


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

Forgot to post earlier, been enjoying the sun!!! 

@ The Week Day Dinner Crew u no who u are!

Seasoned Pork Chops On Bed On Brown Bread And Vegtables, with an apple for pudding.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Japanese Hi-Chews candy.

It was a new flavour I hadn't had before, sorta like an orange.


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Noodles....yep very exciting.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

Steamed shumai.

EDIT — And then some combination pad see-ew with udon noodles.

EDIT x2 — Fortune cookie.


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

3 beef patties and a bowl of lettuce.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Blue Cheese burger and garlic fries.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Strawberry cheesecake


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Easter egg!

I know Easter was like 3 weeks ago, but I went to NOLA for Mania like 2 days after Easter so I didn't get a chance to eat any of it :lol


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

Could do a cheat day , ur I ain't sticking to the diet, Free Chicken And Vegtables with Pumpkin Fries!!( lush) an a sliced fruit platter.


----------



## Rugrat (Jun 30, 2013)

I had a burrito and a coffee (a Mexican place near me does an offer for £5). I'm driving to Five Guys shortly, nothing better.


----------



## kellyon (Jun 26, 2017)

spaghetti carbonara


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Fruity Pebbles


----------



## Freelancer (Aug 24, 2010)

I didn't pack a lunch today so I had to do a Sheetz run. I ended up getting the chicken sandwich with cheese sticks and marinara sauce on it. Let's just say I wasn't eating healthy today lol.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Porridge with honey and cinnamon.


----------



## krtgolfing (Nov 2, 2015)

Turkey Sub :book


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

chicken nuggets and macaroni


----------



## mrdiamond77 (Feb 14, 2015)

Assorted biscuits with a cup of tea.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Potato salad, ham with mustard, French bread and salad. I ate so much and now I'm totally stuffed.


----------



## mrdiamond77 (Feb 14, 2015)

Sausage rolls with tomato ketchup.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Prawn and mayonnaise sandwich.


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

Gluten Free toast with free Range sausage and Heinz beans toastie, with an apple for pudding( sticking to the diet) JUST!!!

Had my cheat stuff for today !!

@The Weekend breakfast-dinner-tea-supper crew u lot no who u are.


----------



## oleanderson89 (Feb 13, 2015)

Takoyaki


----------



## BornBad (Jan 27, 2004)

no meat today


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Cocoa Pebbles


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Noodles


----------



## mrdiamond77 (Feb 14, 2015)

Chicken curry and chips


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

corn dog


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Fried Chicken, string beans, and rice


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Banana with dipping sauce and sprinkles DIY kit from Japan!


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Hot and spicy chicken chunks.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Quesarito y Mexican Pizza


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

Just prepared loads of different gluten free pizzas with weed sprinkles on lol for when I'm hungry lol, should last a few days , plus can always fee some check the leafs topping then the joint for my reward .


----------



## mrdiamond77 (Feb 14, 2015)

Toast with butter and a cup of tea.


----------



## mrdiamond77 (Feb 14, 2015)

Hamburger with onions and tomato ketchup.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

burrito supreme


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

beans potatoes chorizo


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Sandwich


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

sweet and sour chicken with rice.


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Chicken crisps.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

2 frozen burritos with hot sauce.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Smoked almonds.


----------



## mrdiamond77 (Feb 14, 2015)

Monday roast dinner.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

salisbury steak tv dinner


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

soudough burger from BK.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Mike & Ike


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Fruity Pebbles


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Yogurt


----------



## mrdiamond77 (Feb 14, 2015)

Croissants with butter and a wagon wheel (chocolate).


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

A Valium and a pregabepentin


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Quinoa :nah2

Toasted soda & bacon :mark


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

footlong chili dog


----------



## oleanderson89 (Feb 13, 2015)




----------



## mrdiamond77 (Feb 14, 2015)

Curry and chips.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Mint choc chip ice cream mixed with crushed wafer.


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Pepperoni Pizza


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

ravioli


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

combination pizza


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

Grilled a large steak of swordfish over hot coals and just devoured it with pepper, lemon juice from a lemon picked from my lemon tree, fresh watercress and parsley, and homemade mashed red potatoes whipped with garlic and a little butter.

:mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

*I rarely eat out but tonight I got Subway.

Sandwich: Meatball marinara
Bread: Italian herbs and cheese
Cheese: Pepperjack

TOASTED

Toppings: Lettuce, tomato, onion, banana pepper, black olive, pickle
Sauce: Chipotle southwest, honey mustard

5 bucks and change, told the bitch to keep it :Cocky

Warmed up some tomato soup at home, with croutons*


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Guava


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

BornBad said:


> no meat today



What kind of pesto is that underneath your undereasy eggs? Looks really nice.
Hit me bk dude
Peace.


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

Leon Knuckles said:


> *I rarely eat out but tonight I got Subway.
> 
> Sandwich: Meatball marinara
> Bread: Italian herbs and cheese
> ...


Sounds nice that knucks, your usual lovely self I see even when out n about lol


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

oleanderson89 said:


>


My kinda guy, have u started the healthy eating too, it sucks!!!


I've just been out for breakfast with my fiancé and had grilled chicken on a bed of brown rice and veggies was lovely , forgot my phone as I like to take my pics , for lunch I will take one as I like to see if looks as nice as it tastes( usually!) 

Time for a xanax and a cuppa with a hash brownie!! Off work oh yes I can hear that good good calling..


----------



## Freelancer (Aug 24, 2010)

I'm eating a pepperoni roll for breakfast as we speak


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

That's the nicest food I've heard someone on here have @DesolationRow my good bruh, that's proper good food that with tones of flavor bet it tasted as good as it sounded

Peace.


----------



## oleanderson89 (Feb 13, 2015)

Theuk said:


> My kinda guy, have u started the healthy eating too, it sucks!!!
> 
> 
> I've just been out for breakfast with my fiancé and had grilled chicken on a bed of brown rice and veggies was lovely , forgot my phone as I like to take my pics , for lunch I will take one as I like to see if looks as nice as it tastes( usually!)
> ...


Indeed. I eat clean and work out regularly. When you have a stressful desk job, you have to go the extra yard to stay in shape and in the game.


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

oleanderson89 said:


> Indeed. I eat clean and work out regularly. When you have a stressful desk job, you have to go the extra yard to stay in shape and in the game.


Same here my only flaw is i smoke a tone of weed but I suffer from seizures so it helps with them, it I started training and eating right in November, it makes me feel great , I'm by no means finished more likeminded I'm just getting started, have a sweet day .

Peace.


----------



## Laughable Chimp (Sep 1, 2016)

Char kway teow


----------



## mrdiamond77 (Feb 14, 2015)

Ham and chips.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

sausage croissant and a hash brown.


----------



## M.V.W. (Oct 15, 2006)

Carnitas burrito


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

pasta


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

cheeseburger and tater tots.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Pull N peel twizzlers


----------



## mrdiamond77 (Feb 14, 2015)

Sausages, eggs and chips with tomato ketchup.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Tried this new flavour of Ben & Jerry's, it was decent but nothing too special.


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Oatmeal Cream Pie


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

white cheddar cheez it


----------



## mrdiamond77 (Feb 14, 2015)

Assorted biscuits with a cup of tea.


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Chinese honey sausages with bread.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

chili and some sour cream and onion potato chips.


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

@ All the weekend breakfast/dinner/tea/supper crew , you no who's Y'all are, my breakfast, Free Ranged Pork Sausages, Bacon, Poached Eggs And Heinz Beans with a glass of OJ and A bowl off weed lol.


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

A Huge Nutritional Apple


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

waffles


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

Marinated Grilled Free Range Chicken On Bed of Brown Rice and Fresh Sweetcorn with a Glass Of Homemade OJ.


----------



## mrdiamond77 (Feb 14, 2015)

Doughnut and chocolate biscuits with a cup of tea.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

chicken nuggets and macaroni.


----------



## elevenSix (Mar 7, 2018)

Yum


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

Bowl of corn flakes with red top milk and a cup of strong coffee

@breakfast crew bet yours is nicer than mine


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

macaroni, corn and spare ribs.


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

This delightful woman


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

macaroni and baked beans for breakfast. Gotta get rid of leftovers.


----------



## mrdiamond77 (Feb 14, 2015)

Hamburger with onions and tomato ketchup.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Payday


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

@sunday lunch crew 
My Mamma And I Went for a late dinner
Check this out, Sunday dinner Slow Roasted Beef on a bed of vegetables topped with a Homecooked Yorkshire Pudding And Slow Roasted Beef Gravy and sides but I just ate my plate an



I'm so happy, great day, love u mamma x


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

Jersey said:


> Payday



What's that @Jersey bruh??


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

BBQ chicken, rice and lima beans


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Weetabix w/Fresh Banana & Peanut Butter. :nice


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Jalapeno corn chips.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

Had a large chunk of deep dish Hawaiian pizza from a pizza parlor in the Castro District of San Francisco a few hours ago. Tasty.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Tangerine


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

A crusty cob stuffed with pulled pork and stuffing.


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

*Banana *


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

:nice


----------



## mrdiamond77 (Feb 14, 2015)

Monday Roast


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Laffy Taffy


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

Just Prepared And Cooked this , took me 22 mins to de bone, de scale and get the peas out of the pea pods( worth it though , for my mamma) 


Grilled Haddock On A Bed Of New Potatoes and Fresh Peas.


----------



## mrdiamond77 (Feb 14, 2015)

Croissants with butter and an apple and satsuma.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

toast with strawberry jelly and butter.


----------



## M.V.W. (Oct 15, 2006)

Bistro French Onion soup


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)




----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Kransky's


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

Meatballs on bed Of a homemade tomato beans and wilted spinach with a spoon full of scratch made garlic mayo. ( all scratch made except the spinach lol )

@mrdiamond77 @zrc @CJ @The Man, The Myth, The Shiv @Nightrow @Reap

And all the other cool cats on wf ,

Have a sweet day.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Deep fried spam and melted red Leicester cheese sandwich.


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

Fresh Sliced Pineapple , from the fruit shop.

@zrc . Before I went healthy ur meal sounds lush dude, hope u enjoyed it.


----------



## mrdiamond77 (Feb 14, 2015)

Curry and chips.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

M&MS


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

_*Chicken Fingers *_


----------



## M.V.W. (Oct 15, 2006)

Grilled shrimp tacos


----------



## mrdiamond77 (Feb 14, 2015)

Cold meats and salad.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

twizzlers


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

sausage egg Mcmuffin, hash brown, and a large Coke.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Grilled cheese but I put a layer of mustard on the bread before the cheese. It was AMAZING.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

chicken teriyaki bowl.


----------



## DoctorWhosawhatsit (Aug 23, 2016)

A big flank steak I marinated in soy sauce, garlic, pepper, and brown sugar.... and it was damn goooood.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

Chick-Fil-A tha GAWD. :drose


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Oreo


----------



## mrdiamond77 (Feb 14, 2015)

Steak pie, peas and potatoes.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Yogurt


----------



## mrdiamond77 (Feb 14, 2015)

Assorted biscuits with a cup of tea.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

quesarito and a Mexican Pizza,


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Chicken wings


----------



## mrdiamond77 (Feb 14, 2015)

Sausage rolls with tomato ketchup.


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Cheese and Lettuce bap and some Salt & Vinegar Pringles. :thumbsup


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

Grilled Fillet of Salmon With An Assortment of Grilled Veg with a light garlic mayo.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

apple cinnamon oatmeal.


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

ICE CREAM!!! wens3


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Popcorn


----------



## mrdiamond77 (Feb 14, 2015)

Chinese chicken curry and chips.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## BotchSpecialist (Feb 12, 2013)

Pepperoni sticks. Mmm.


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Noodles


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Grapes


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

hot dog and tater tots


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

Delicious chicken enchiladas from a local Mexican restaurant. osey2 :banderas


----------



## mrdiamond77 (Feb 14, 2015)

Toast with butter and a cup of tea for breakfast. Also just had an ice cream.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

blueberry muffin


----------



## mrdiamond77 (Feb 14, 2015)

A Penguin. That's the chocolate bar and not the bird.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Ribs, rice and mixed veggies.


----------



## mrdiamond77 (Feb 14, 2015)

Blueberry muffin


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

pepperoni pizza hot pocket.


----------



## Machismo88 (Jul 12, 2016)

Ham & Pineapple wood fire pizza. yes, i like pineapple on my pizza!


----------



## M.V.W. (Oct 15, 2006)

Graham crackers


----------



## M.V.W. (Oct 15, 2006)

Graham crackers


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Pringles


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

Richmond pork sausages on brown gluten free bread it's Heinz tomato sauce .


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

Rice Pudding


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

BBQ chips


----------



## Savior Of Silence (May 19, 2010)

Eggs & bologna for breakfast two hours ago. I just downed three honey buns in 5 minutes a few minutes ago, as depression eating, & I wasn't even really hungry.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

BBQ :sodone


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Peanut butter clusters cereal.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

pulled pork


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Maccas


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Weetabix w/ Peanut Butter & Banana


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Chicken bites :nice


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

blueberry muffin


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Slice of.Apple Pie


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Boiled egg


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Ginger kisses


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

ravioli


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Skyr w/Peanut Butter/Porridge Oats/Banana.


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Corn chips


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Pancakes


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Sandwich


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

dos tacos and a slice of cherry pie.


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Hot Dog with ketchup


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

*^ Hot Dog with ketchup is blasphemy! :woo

Anyway, I had pizza for lunch. I got it from a small South Indian shop in Toronto. 5 toppings include onion, green pepper, jalapeno, pineapple and mushroom. Free toppings include half ginger and half chili pepper. Cooked crispy and spicy. This pizza ain't for you white people! :Cocky*


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

cherry pie


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

chili with melted cheese and hot sauce.


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Steak and bread.


----------



## Black Metal (Apr 30, 2018)

Waffles


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

Rice Krispies With Semi Skimmed ( Green Top ) Milk.


----------



## Laughable Chimp (Sep 1, 2016)

Why do I come to this thread everytime I skip a meal?


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Laughable Chimp said:


> Why do I come to this thread everytime I skip a meal?


Something is tempting you to snack on something maybe.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Popcorn


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

2 peanut butter and jelly sandwiches. :banana


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Spaghetti


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Biscuits


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Porridge with banana and peanut butter.


----------



## mrdiamond77 (Feb 14, 2015)

Blueberry muffin and assorted biscuits with a cup of tea.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## elevenSix (Mar 7, 2018)

Turmeric spiced rice with vegetables, sweet potato and tahini dressing.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I haven't eaten at all today. I guess the closest thing is some ice cream in a chocolate drink I had this morning.


----------



## mrdiamond77 (Feb 14, 2015)

Toast with butter and a cup of tea.


----------



## JackArmstrong (Jul 10, 2017)

Full Scottish breakfast, that's bacon, eggs, sausage, black pudding, fried tomatoes and hash browns.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

muffin of the blueberry persuasion.


----------



## mrdiamond77 (Feb 14, 2015)

Beef curry and chips.


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Sizzlers.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Cajun Chicken Pasta from Chili's described as *Grilled chicken, penne in Alfredo sauce, topped with chile spices, Parmesan, tomatoes, green onions. Served with garlic toast.* Absolutely loved it. :homer


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

Fruit Platter of Sliced Strawberries, Pears, Pineapple And apples with a homemade low fat mint ice cream, it didn't go well with pear but it did with strawberries and Pineapple, proper lush it was .


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Skyr with banana & strawberries.


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

Beef Mince And Dumpings (wheat free ) With Broccoli, Peas, Carrots, Sweetcorn and A Yorkshire Pudding ( Wheat free ) with home made mint jelly. I'm stuffed need a lie down

@All The Sunday Dinner Crew , where's ya pics!!!


----------



## mrdiamond77 (Feb 14, 2015)

Hamburger with onions and tomato ketchup.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

breakfast burrito with picante sauce.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Apple


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

four cheeseburger sliders from Chili's.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Red velvet cake :thumbsup


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Rice Krispie treat.


----------



## JackArmstrong (Jul 10, 2017)

Spicy fried chicken wings.


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

My stomach fat lol haven't eaten yet.


----------



## Martins (May 4, 2011)

Ham and cheese omelette with cherry tomatoes and some cornbread I bought in the market. 

Went out for drinks two nights ago, in Lisbon the "bar/club area" is right next to this big marketplace where people go and get fresh ingredients every morning, y'know, vegetables, fruit, meat and fish, so sometimes I like to go out, have a nice cup of coffee for breakfast once the bars close and then go to the market still pleasantly drunk to buy some stuff before coming home. 

Obviously I wouldn't advise it if you're completely fucking wasted, but if you're just borderline drunk or just a tiny bit above that you'll find an old lady or two who'll straight up say the nastiest shit without a problem as they sell you lemons. One of them likes to have fun with young drunk guys and try to make them say they like "Sopa Nasca" ("nasca soup"), which isn't a thing, it really just sounds the same in portuguese as the phrase "I'm a ******".


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

peanu butter and strawberry jelly sandwich.


----------



## Black Metal (Apr 30, 2018)

The cracker of legendary people


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Grilled chicken sandwich


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Apple Jacks


----------



## mrdiamond77 (Feb 14, 2015)

Monday roast


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Hot n spicy chicken.chunks


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

cherry pie


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

spicy chili


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Butterfly lamb leg.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Twizzlers


----------



## mrdiamond77 (Feb 14, 2015)

Steak and chips.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

2 boiled eggs


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

2 double cheeseburgers


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Spaghetti (with ketchup)


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Overnight oats; oats w/Chia seeds, milk, peanut butter & Banana.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

rotisserie chicken and potato salad


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Beef sausages with bread.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Mac and cheese.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

pancakes


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Toast with honey on it:


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Mamba Candy









These candies are still delicious (just ate one) :homer


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)




----------



## M.V.W. (Oct 15, 2006)

Cheetos


----------



## mrdiamond77 (Feb 14, 2015)

Bacon, sausages, tomatoes and black pudding.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

sweet and sour chicken and rice.


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Beer battered chips.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Mac and cheese bites, fries and baked beans.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Pot noodle.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

An Apple


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Piece of carrot cake.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Boiled eggs.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

fried egg and cheese sandwich


----------



## krtgolfing (Nov 2, 2015)

Fried Chicken Sandwich with House ham, gruyere, pickled cabbage slaw, green goddess.
:book wens3 :sodone


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Doritos Salsa Verde


----------



## mrdiamond77 (Feb 14, 2015)

Lamb chops, peas and potatoes.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

sweet and sour chicken with rice again.


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Waffles once again.
(New Day should dump the Pancakes for Waffles tbh)


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

KFC - popcorn chicken, chips, potato and gravy and cookies & cream mousse :thumbsup


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

PB&J


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Toast with honey on it.


----------



## mrdiamond77 (Feb 14, 2015)

Assorted biscuits with a cup of tea.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Footlong All American dog from Sonic with tater tots and an XL Coke.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Southern Fried chicken with tomato & basil couscous w/carrots.


----------



## Tag89 (Jul 27, 2014)

0% greek yoghurt with chocolate whey, 2 slices of toast with a banana


----------



## mrdiamond77 (Feb 14, 2015)

Beef curry and chips


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

blueberry waffles


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Popcorn


----------



## mrdiamond77 (Feb 14, 2015)

Assorted biscuits with a cup of tea.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Apple


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Hot n spicy chicken breast fillets & a box of potato wedges. 

Think I'm going to a BBQ later.


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Pizza flavored shapes.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Mike & Ike


----------



## M.V.W. (Oct 15, 2006)

Jersey said:


> Mike & Ike


Haven't had those in a long minute but the last thing I ate was a croissant.


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Ramen Noodles


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

blueberry muffin


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

spaghetti amd meatballs. Thank you, Mom.


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Savoury pin wheels and southern fried chicken nibbles.


----------



## Black Metal (Apr 30, 2018)

Beef Jerky Outlet brand Peppercorn Smoked Beef Jerky

LOVE this brand.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

An Apple


----------



## krtgolfing (Nov 2, 2015)

Steak burrito bowl.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Cheese & Potato Pie w/Beans


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

2 sausage egg Mcmuffins


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

2 boiled eggs


----------



## mrdiamond77 (Feb 14, 2015)

Cold meats with some salad and potatoes.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Cheese toast with sweet brown sauce


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

steak and a baked potato


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

My Mother's spaghetti with meatballs aka the food of the gods. :homer


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Fruity Pebbles


----------



## mrdiamond77 (Feb 14, 2015)

Croissants with butter and jam.


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Hot Cheetos


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

$5 box from Carl Jr's with a hot dog, fries, and a chocolate chip cookie.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Just did a Muscle Buster to some cinnamon sticks.


----------



## Tag89 (Jul 27, 2014)

eggs


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Toasties.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

arroz con pollo


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Lollies


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Sweetcorn toasted sandwich.


----------



## DoctorWhosawhatsit (Aug 23, 2016)

good ole ice cream sandwich...

and I gotta say...


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Weetabix w/Banana & Peanut Butter


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Vegetable Roll & Chips. :thumbsup


----------



## mrdiamond77 (Feb 14, 2015)

Cold meats with salad


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Sonic has fifty cent corn dogs all day. Had three for lunch and maybe some later for dinner.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Pasta


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

Chicken Tikka with pilau rice, nice


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Mike & Ike


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

combination pizza for breakfast


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

BBQ Chicken, rice & Beans


----------



## mrdiamond77 (Feb 14, 2015)

Assorted biscuits with a cup of tea.


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

mrdiamond77 said:


> Assorted biscuits with a cup of tea.


You must really love those assorted biscuits.
:yum:

Anyway caramel ginger kisses for me.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

PB&J :banana


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

2 Boiled Eggs


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Big piece of Carrot & Walnut Cake :nice


----------



## mrdiamond77 (Feb 14, 2015)

Curry and chips.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

fishsticks and fries.


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Chicken cordon bleu


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

a Twinkie. :trips8


----------



## mrdiamond77 (Feb 14, 2015)

Pepperoni Pizza


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

toast with strawberry jelly and butter.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

_*Ribs and Mac N Cheese. *_


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

footlong chili dog and tater tots.


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Meatlovers Pizza.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Porridge w/Banana


----------



## mrdiamond77 (Feb 14, 2015)

Steak and chips.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

blueberry muffin


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

3 Hamburgers and a bowl of salad (green lettuce).


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Memorial Day dinner with hot dogs, hamburgers, potato salad, and baked beans. My brother's wife can cook.


----------



## Laughable Chimp (Sep 1, 2016)

Cheeseburger


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Plum and creamed rice.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Shredded Wheat.


----------



## mrdiamond77 (Feb 14, 2015)

Croissants with butter and jam.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Ultimate Cheeseburger. curly fries, and a large Coke.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

_*3 Chicken Paddy Sandwiches And French Fries *_


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Steak sandwich


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

chicken teriyaki bowl


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Super chip with chicken & bacon :done


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

Homemade spicy turkey burger sort of. Let's call it an improvised turkey burger. With cheese, mayo and hot pepper sauce mmmhmm.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

hashbrown and a fired egg and cheese sandwich.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

hot dog and baked beans.


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

An eskimo lolly


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Chicken and chips.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

sausage egg McMuffin


----------



## tryptophanjunkie (Apr 23, 2018)

Home-made burgers (perhaps anybody can share a suggestion or two for the recipe?)
I usually take buns, scatter sesame seeds over the top half and some seasoning on the bottom half. If the buns are too dry or have even just started staling, a very thin layer of butter distributed evenly across the bun and microwaved for some ten seconds surprisingly does them some good. Then, steam fry the beef (not everybody can afford a barbecue grill, have mercy). I prefer it well-done to a crust. Onto the bottom bun go some onion rings, then the beef, slices of gherkins, a bit of ketchup and mustard, a slice of cheese, chopped leeks and finally the top bun. Unfortunately, burger buns from groceries usually just fall apart right in your hands after the first bite, which makes me want to make the manufacturers eat such burgers until they get better (A quick fix is eating the burger upside down.)


----------



## mrdiamond77 (Feb 14, 2015)

Welsh cakes with butter and a twix.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

KFC popcorn chicken, chips and potato gravy.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

chili


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

peanut butter and strawberry jelly sandwich


----------



## mrdiamond77 (Feb 14, 2015)

Packet of Smoky Bacon crisps.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Kumara/sweet potato fries, ham with mustard and corn on the cob :yum:


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Carne asada fries.


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Chips


----------



## mrdiamond77 (Feb 14, 2015)

Sausage rolls with tomato ketchup.


----------



## La Esperanza (Jun 2, 2018)

Nuts


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Pot noodle


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

homemade breakfast burrito


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Italiano Sub


----------



## mrdiamond77 (Feb 14, 2015)

Beef curry and chips.


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Ulster Fry! :yay


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Toasted soda & cheese spread :nice



Punkamaniac said:


> Ulster Fry! :yay


Had one of those on Friday :JLC3


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Apple


----------



## mrdiamond77 (Feb 14, 2015)

Lemon Cheesecake.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Fage Yoghurt.


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Some muesli bar.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Fruity Pebbles


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

THE MAN said:


> Fruity Pebbles


.
:cena5


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Spaghetti


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

six inch chili cheese dog.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)




----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Apple


----------



## mrdiamond77 (Feb 14, 2015)

Wine gums and Pepsi Max at the cinema.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

1/4lb. hot dog and tater tots. @SQK @Lass Licker @LadyOfWinterfell ;


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Custard Danish.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Just did the accolade to a chicken sandwich.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Oreo


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

@SQK @the Lass Licker @LadyOfWinterfell ;

:millhouse :cena5


----------



## LadyOfWinterfell (Sep 10, 2017)

THE MAN said:


> @SQK @the Lass Licker @LadyOfWinterfell ;
> 
> :millhouse :cena5


:book :Tripslick

This is by far the sexiest pic you've mentioned me in :lol


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

LadyOfWinterfell said:


> :book :Tripslick
> 
> This is by far the sexiest pic you've mentioned me in :lol


Be sure you eat your fill today. :homer

Had a late night pastrami and pepperjack sandwich.


----------



## mrdiamond77 (Feb 14, 2015)

Croissants with butter and jam.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Just did a frog splash to a pepperoni pizza.


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Cheese,ham,pineapple toastie.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

blueberry muffin @SQK @LadyOfWinterfell ;


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

I do a meat box. 2 fish fingers, 6 hot and spicy chicken chunks, 2 sausages, a piece of gammon and a quarter pounder burger m


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

breakfast burrito with picante sauce


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Pasta


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Greek yoghurt with strawberry.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Pineapple cake


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

double cheeseburger from Wendy's.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

2 homemade pastrami sandwiches.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

muffin o'blueberry


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Boiled egg


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Chicken & ham pie :mark


----------



## Tag89 (Jul 27, 2014)

chicken, egg noodles & asparagus


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Super wine biscuits


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

cream filled donut.









@LadyOfWinterfell ; Have you ever had one of these?


----------



## LadyOfWinterfell (Sep 10, 2017)

THE MAN said:


> cream filled donut.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



My favorite :banderasroud


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

*That donut got jizz in it...


Today I had beef/cheese pastalito and honey mustard wings.*


----------



## mrdiamond77 (Feb 14, 2015)

Chocolate biscuits with a cup of tea.


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

*Egg pasta salad.*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Jam and custard doughnut and a bottle of peach schnapps


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

macaroni and cheese


----------



## I AM Glacier (Sep 7, 2014)

Fried chicken 

I regret nothing.


----------



## mrdiamond77 (Feb 14, 2015)

Curry and chips.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Honey Nut Cheerios


----------



## mrdiamond77 (Feb 14, 2015)

Packet of smoky bacon crisps


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

@LadyOfWinterfell ; :beckyhi


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## mrdiamond77 (Feb 14, 2015)

Cold meats with salad.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Spaghetti


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Chicken sandwich


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

Spaghetti


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

combination pizza


----------



## mrdiamond77 (Feb 14, 2015)

Croissants with butter and jam, and a Titan chocolate bar (Aldi supermarket version of a Mars bar).


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

peanut butter and strawberry jelly sandwich.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Leftover pizza


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Grilled chicken


----------



## mrdiamond77 (Feb 14, 2015)

Chicken curry and chips


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

chili mac :trips8


----------



## mrdiamond77 (Feb 14, 2015)

Sausage roll, doughnut and a packet of cheddar & onion crisps from Greggs.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

peanut butter and strawberry jelly sandwich.


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

turkey sandwitch


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Pasta


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

2 cheese dogs and barbecue potato chips.


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Coffee slice cake.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Potato wedges with sour cream and sweet chili sauce.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

blueberry muffin


----------



## Jess91 (Feb 19, 2017)

i had some beaut hot n spicy chicken wings n then some chocolate halo top ice cream


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

chili with hot sauce in it.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Chicken tikka masala curry with naan bread :yum:


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Cookies


----------



## Piers (Sep 1, 2015)

Strawberries and cherries


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

sausage egg mcmuffin, hash brown, and a large Coke.


----------



## mrdiamond77 (Feb 14, 2015)

Assorted biscuits with a cup of tea.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

double cheeseburger and some chicken nuggets.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Toast with vegemite and jam.


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Premium lamb patties.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Potato salad, ham, hard boiled eggs and French bread.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Porridge w/Lemon Curd.


----------



## mrdiamond77 (Feb 14, 2015)

Curry and chips.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Fruity Pebbles


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Cinnamon porridge.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

My mother mde me two chili dogs with cheese and hot sauce mixed in as part of my first birthday celebration.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Mexican Pizza to conclude my 1st Birthday celebration. :hb


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

French Toast Sticks


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Combination pizza for Father's Day. I miss you Dad.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Two boiled eggs.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Leftover pizza for breakfast. :woo


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

2 boiled eggs


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Ultimate Cheeseburger, curly fries, and a large Coke.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Pasta


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

chicken teriyaki bowl


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Quarter pounder.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Salmon and cucumber sandwich.


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

Cheese Scrambled Eggs :tucky


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

breakfast bowl


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

beef stew


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Cookies


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

blueberry muffin


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

chicken alfredo and peas.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Combination pizza from Round Table.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Texas Cheese Fries from Chili's. :trips8


----------



## DeadGirl Inc (Dec 30, 2016)

Chicken and mushroom pot noodle and blueberry muffin


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Apple


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

Macaroni Egg Salad


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Chicken with Carrots and Rice.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

English muffins.


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Waffles and muesli bars.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Homemade Hawaiian pizza and Turkish garlic bread.

It was fucking delicious and now I'm so full :sodone


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

chicken nuggets with honey mustard sauce.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Tuna sandwich.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Sunday BBQ :yay


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

double cheeseburger


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Weetabix w/Banana


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Salted cashews.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

3 corn dogs from Sonic on $.50 corn dog day.


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

BLT toastie


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Salad


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Fish and Chips. :thumbsup

Some ice cream for desert as well. It's bloody needed.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Pizza, of course. Some things never change.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

blueberry muffin


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Cheese & onion crisp sandwich











Punkamaniac said:


> Some ice cream for desert as well. *It's bloody needed.*


Warmest June in 23 years :done



The Fourth Wall said:


> Pizza, of course. Some things never change.


Well this thread just picked up :mark


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

CJ said:


> Warmest June in 23 years :done


It's horrible. I'd rather it rain. 



The Fourth Wall said:


> Pizza, of course. Some things never change.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Super ground beef burrito and fries from Jimboy's Tacos.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Weetabex


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

2x Pancakes, some Salt & Vinegar Pringles and a Lemon Curd yogurt. :homer


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Chicken strips in gravy :mark


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Sprouts


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Doritos & Dip. Managed to get Doritos bits all over my desk as well, will save that for later. :aryha


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

PB&J


----------



## Black Metal (Apr 30, 2018)

Pizza with pepperoni, basil, mozzarella and gouda cheese and diced tomatoes


----------



## Channelocho (Jun 27, 2018)

Made homemade BBQed hamburgers for dinner.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Sesame and cumin crackers with cheese and a mandarin.


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Cream filled chocolate lamington.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

chicken nuggets from Wendy's with honey mustard sauce.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Bacon Sandwich. :book


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Tuna with Carrots.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Does someone want to sign me up for *Freaky Eaters*?


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Papaya


----------



## Channelocho (Jun 27, 2018)

Someone brought powdered mini donuts to work so I helped myself to a couple of those.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## mrdiamond77 (Feb 14, 2015)

Cold meats with salad


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Something that I unfortunately don't remember the name of but it was delicious.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

chili with hot sauce in it.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Strawberry slider :thumbsup


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Roast potatoes, ham and rolls.


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Packet of Ready Salted crisps and a Fudge yogurt. :nice


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Boiled eggs


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

French toast


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Chips & Popcorn Chicken. :book


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Salmon, string beans and rice


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Dark chocolate oat biscuits


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Cereal


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

fish sticks and fries


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Sunday BBQ & a piece of raspberry cheesecake :mckinney


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Porridge with banana.


----------



## Black Metal (Apr 30, 2018)

Bagel with nutella


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Sausages and Mash with Gravy.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Brother bought me a garbage burrito for lunch. It was good but muy caliente. Also bought me some garbage nachos, but they will have to wait until I'm hungru again.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Chilli Heatwave Doritos. :book


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

butter pecan ice cream


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Cheese on Toast.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

apple cinnamon muffin


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Late night Cereal, because it saves time in the morning :trolldog


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Just did a vertabreaker to a couple of tacos


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

chili dogs


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Scrambled Egg Sandwich


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Fish and Chips with Mushy Peas. :book


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

It was hot as hell last night so this was a godsend:










Reese's® Peanut Butter Cup SONIC Blast® I liked it more than the Butterfinger one I had over a year ago.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Should I make my return to this thread? :hmmm

Brats and German Potato Salad

#MakeLastThingYou'veEatenGreatAgain :trump3


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Peanuts


----------



## Channelocho (Jun 27, 2018)

Had waffles for breakfast.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Cashew Nuts


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Chicken & ham pie :mark


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

3 boiled eggs


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Cool Original Doritos with Dip.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

muffin o' blueberry


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Some Prawn Cocktail Pringles. :mark:


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Some Celebratory Doritos. :moore


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Tin of Rice. :meh


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Pot Noodle with a bit of bread because I can't be arsed to cook.


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Vegetable Roll, beans and tatties. :nice


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Fruity Pebbles


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

egg whites with turkey sausage


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Grilled cheese but I put mustard on the bread before the cheese. It was so good.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

PB&J :banana


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Hot dog, cheeseburger, baked beans, and potato salad.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Weetabex


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Blueberry scone and a yogurt. :woo


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Just did a curb stomp to a banana muffin.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

These are just the best. There is no debate.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Burgers and Hot Dogs to celebrate 'Murica's B-Day :trump3

and about a case of Miller Genuine Draft :liquor


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Ham Salad Sandwich :book


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Kung Pao and Orange chicken with chow mein.


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Mars Bar. :thumbsup


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

KFC popcorn chicken, chips and potato and gravy :yum:


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

chili dogs


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Crumpets


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Sausage Rolls smothered in brown sauce and a Rolo yogurt. :done


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Porridge with Banana, Cinammon & Honey


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Almonds


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

oatmeal


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Mars Ice Cream


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Burger & chips. :nice


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Fish & Chips from the Chippy. :book


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Pan Fried Fresh Caught Walleye :book


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

These are fucking nice.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Chicken with Tomato & Basil Cous Cous


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Ham bap & some 7up :thumbsup


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

peanut butter and jelly sandwich


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Nervously eating Doritos right now.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Quesarito for breakfast.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Celebratory Pizza. :moore


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Ulster Fry! :yay



The Fourth Wall said:


> Celebratory Pizza. :moore


You don't really need a reason for Pizza, do you? :beckylol


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Punkamaniac said:


> Ulster Fry! :yay
> 
> 
> 
> You don't really need a reason for Pizza, do you? :beckylol












There was still a couple of slices left. Cold Pizza. :mark:


----------



## Channelocho (Jun 27, 2018)

S'more ice cream bar.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

two hot dogs from my Fourth of July leftovers.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

double cheeseburger and some chicken nuggets.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Weetabex


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

apple cinnamon oatmeal


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Batchelors Super Noodles.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

chicken and rice


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Late night Cereal before bed :becky2


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

strawberry slush


----------



## Laughable Chimp (Sep 1, 2016)

Fried rice with peppered chicken


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

Chicago style hot dog last night, a couple of handful of granola with blueberries for breakfast today and now a small hamburger with avocado, tomato, onion, lettuce, mustard and a little relish.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Bacon & Egg Sandwich. :book


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Sausages & a cheesy chip. :nice


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Chicken Teriyaki and Boiled Rice


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Tuna with Soy & Ginger


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Crispy chicken thighs :mckinney


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Just did end of days to one of these...


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Buttered Chicken w/ Jasmine Rice


----------



## krtgolfing (Nov 2, 2015)

Leftover pizza.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

krtgolfing said:


> Leftover pizza.


I had Pizza too. :becky2

(nobody is surprised :lol)


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

combination pizza


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Cereal, of course. :book


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

toast with strawberry jelly and butter


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Scrambled Eggs


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

I didn't know Crisps could give you an orgasm. wens3


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Chicken Burritos


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Mexican Pizza


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Sweet potato


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

banana nut muffin


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Orgasm in mouth =


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Chicken sandwich & a Drifter :Bayley



The Fourth Wall said:


> Orgasm in mouth =


Great minds :JLC3


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Some Sour Cream & Onion Pringles. :done


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Fish Tacos


----------



## mrdiamond77 (Feb 14, 2015)

Cold meats with salad


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

blueberry muffin


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

sushi kada


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

A piece of a toast, a cheesymite scroll (which is basically a pastry with cheese and marmite in it LOL) and a banana and salted caramel muffin.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

ravioli


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

very late night blueberry muffin.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Cereal.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Cheeseburger & Fries


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Bombay Bad Boy Pot Noodle.


----------



## mrdiamond77 (Feb 14, 2015)

Sausage and chips


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Gammon, tatties and some Brussels sprouts. :sodone


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

peanut butter and jelly :banana


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

SHIV:THE OTHER WHITE MEAT said:


> peanut butter and jelly :banana







I had Pizza. :yay


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

tuna fish sandwich


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Poached eggs, hashbrowns and toast, then brownie with ice-cream. Birthday lunch


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Bowl of Cornflakes & some Toast. :thumbsup



The Fourth Wall said:


> I had Pizza. :yay


Of course you did. :beckylol


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Punkamaniac said:


> Bowl of Cornflakes & some Toast. :thumbsup
> 
> 
> Of course you did. :beckylol


It's okay, I'll go work out later










I had some Cheerios for Breakfast. :becky


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Pizza


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Burger and then some Cheesecake for desert. :nice


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Pasta Salad


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

blueberry muffin. I lack originality.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Packet of Walkers Salt & Vinegar and a Ham Sandwich.


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Weetbix


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

tuna sandwich


----------



## mrdiamond77 (Feb 14, 2015)

Cheese and onion crisps


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Flamin' Hot Cheetos :yum:


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

gordo burrito from Antonio's.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Potato salad, ham, green salad, hard boiled eggs and French bread.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Buffalo flavour Hunky Dorys :sodone


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Chicago Town Deep Dish. :yay


----------



## Black Metal (Apr 30, 2018)

SHIV:THE OTHER WHITE MEAT said:


> tuna sandwich


Me too just now. We're original.


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Cheesy Beano from the chippy. :yay

It was too much and couldn't be finished. :sadbecky


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

blueberry muffin


----------



## mrdiamond77 (Feb 14, 2015)

Curry and chips.


----------



## I AM Glacier (Sep 7, 2014)

Eggs and grits.

It's like I live inside of a Nelly song.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

chicken burrito


----------



## mrdiamond77 (Feb 14, 2015)

Beef and onion crisps.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Late night Weetabex.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

beef tri tip and macaroni


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Wedges with spicy peri peri mayo


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Cheese and ham omelette then some Ben & Jerry's ice-cream.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Cheerios.


----------



## mrdiamond77 (Feb 14, 2015)

Kit Kat chocolate bar.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

As told by Snoop


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Honey Nut Cheerios


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

macaroni


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

footlong All American Dog from Sonic during ER. Surprised I didn't regurgitate it after watching that rancid show.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Packet of Ulster's finest :yay


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

B.L.T


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

sausage croissant, hash brown, and a large Coke right after my doctors appointment.


----------



## mrdiamond77 (Feb 14, 2015)

Welsh cakes with butter, Mars bar and an apple.


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

chicken eggs and black beans


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Pizza and Wing Buffet


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Hot & Spicy Pringles


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Curly Fries & Pizza.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Biscuits & gravy


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Chorizo and Mexican Rice


----------



## MOXL3Y (Mar 19, 2017)

A wonderfully delicious Chobani Flip - Cookies & Creame flavor


----------



## mrdiamond77 (Feb 14, 2015)

Steak and chips.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Chinese Takeaway. :book


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

cheeseburger sliders and fries.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Jam on Toast. :book


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

Ribeye steak grilled on charcoal grill outside with steamed broccoli and rice.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Ham bap :bayley2


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Grilled Chicken Breast and Asparagus


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Pastie and chips. :nice


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

breakfast burrito with picante, hash brown, and a large Coke from McDonalds.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Eggs, Bacon, Sausages, Beans, Chopped Tomatoes, Mushrooms and some Toast. :sodone


----------



## mrdiamond77 (Feb 14, 2015)

Strawberries and ice cream.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Baked sweet potato


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

banana nut muffin


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Some toast, some sweet potato and sea salt crackers and a chocolate Penguin biscuit thingy, my Mum bought some from a UK store :lol


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Ambrose Girl said:


> Some toast, some sweet potato and sea salt crackers and a chocolate Penguin biscuit thingy, my Mum bought some from a UK store :lol


Penguins are amazing. :woo Used to eat those all the time.

I had some chocolate biscuits with a Coffee.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Italian Sausage w/ Tomato & Cucumber Salad


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Salad. 

Time to start eating Healthy! :woo :woo










Pizza tomorrow?


----------



## krtgolfing (Nov 2, 2015)

Italian Sub with Cheetos and a sprite zero.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

McChicken


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Spaghetti


----------



## mrdiamond77 (Feb 14, 2015)

Chocolate biscuits.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Beef Hula Hoops. :book


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

muffin o' blueberry


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

a little bit of macaroni and cheese.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

M&Ms crispy chocolate block :yum:


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Sausage Roll from Greggs.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Cheeseburger and Onion Rings


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Pizza.

It's Friday. :becky










Iceland makes the best supermarket Pizzas. :yay


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

The Fourth Wall said:


> Pizza.
> 
> It's Friday. :becky
> 
> ...


They have pizza in Iceland? :CENA

I had some chili with mozzarella cheese melted into it.


----------



## mrdiamond77 (Feb 14, 2015)

Bakewell tart


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

SHIV:THE OTHER WHITE MEAT said:


> They have pizza in Iceland? :CENA
> 
> I had some chili with mozzarella cheese melted into it.


It's a Supermarket, SHIV. :CENA

I had some late night Weetabex.








I'm sure it helps me sleep better, but maybe it's just placebo.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

The Fourth Wall said:


> It's a Supermarket, SHIV. :CENA
> 
> I had some late night Weetabex.
> 
> ...



They have supermarkets in Inceland? :CENA

I had a chili cheese coney, tater tots and a Route 44 Coke from Sonic.


----------



## DoctorWhosawhatsit (Aug 23, 2016)

steeeaaak.

A well marinated flank steak to be more specific.


----------



## Wildcat410 (Jul 5, 2009)

Peach Cheerios (I didn't even know these were a thing before I saw a lone box on the shelf today.)


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

A salad of red lettuce, tomato, avocado, feta cheese crumbles, minced red onion, green olives, artichoke hearts and sliced green peppers. :banderas

Three mini crab cakes. :banderas :banderas

Those were but the opening acts, however, as I grilled several fillets of salmon, brushing the grill with olive oil and smothering the salmon flesh in pepper and chipotle powder. :banderas :banderas :banderas

:sodone :sodone :sodone


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Porridge with Banana, Honey & Cinnamon


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Bacon Bap.


----------



## mrdiamond77 (Feb 14, 2015)

Chicken curry and chips.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

The Fourth Wall said:


> Bacon Bap.



Needs more pizza topping. :cudi

I had a Whopper and a small fry.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

baked beans and a hamburger


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

These dunked in tea. :sodone


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Pastie bap and beef Space Raiders! :thumbsup



The Fourth Wall said:


> Pizza.
> 
> It's Friday. :becky
> 
> ...


I miss Pizza's from Iceland. :sadbecky My nearest one is 45 minutes away ffs.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Chicken with Carrots & Tomato/Basil Cous Cous


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

An apple


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Sprouts and vegetable salad


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

It's time to "reunite" the Sunday dinner club! :yay


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Punkamaniac said:


> It's time to "reunite" the Sunday dinner club! :yay


I didn't go to my step-mum's today. No Sunday Dinner for me. :mj2

I did treat myself to a Batchelors Pasta n Sauce though.










Top chef! :becky


----------



## mrdiamond77 (Feb 14, 2015)

Chocolate gateau


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Honey Nut Cheerios


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Love these :mark



Punkamaniac said:


> It's time to "reunite" the Sunday dinner club! :yay


Roast beef this week :thumbsup


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Yes, I still have a box of this.

Yes, I am eating it.

#NoRegrets


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

French Bread Pizza


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Steak, rice and black eyed peas


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

PB&J :banana


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Birthday banana nut muffin. :banana


----------



## Piers (Sep 1, 2015)

Breakfast : orange juice, rusk with butter and cheese, and a coffee


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Crumpets.










I've got to show how British I am obviously.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Grilled Carne Asada Steak and Chorizo w/ pico and guac :book


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Microwavable Pizza. :thumbsup


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Chip shop Fish & Chips.

It's too hot to be cooking.


----------



## krtgolfing (Nov 2, 2015)

Caesar Salad with water to drink. :mj2


----------



## Kyle Cartman (Oct 26, 2016)

French Toast


----------



## mrdiamond77 (Feb 14, 2015)

Croissants with butter and jam.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

steak and egg burrito. hash browns and a large Coke from Carl Jr.'s.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Orange Juice Ice Lolly :sodone


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Gonna be having a piece of this later:










Had to cut out the part with my name to protect my secret identity. 

Was a surprise as I don't normally have cake on my birthday. It's got butter cream icing and strawberries inside it.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Haven't had my cake yet. Did have a Mexican Pizza and a quesarito. I have a tradition of having a Mexican Pizza for my birthday since 1994, only interrupted by my hospitalization last year.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

I ate a piece of cake! :woo Think I ate too much today.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Chicken wings


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Scrambled Eggs. :nice


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Cheerios, whilst I watch highlights of RAW and laugh at how bad this is. I'd rather watch Breakfast TV on ITV than this shit.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Fried eggs, bacon, potatoes and a corn fritter.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Toasted ham & cheese bap :mckinney



SHIV:THE OTHER WHITE MEAT said:


> I ate a piece of cake! :woo Think I ate too much today.












:hb :hb :hb


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

*Had Tacos for dinner.*


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Chocolate cookie


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Grilled Chicken Breasts and Green Beans


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

2 big pieces of Carrot cake :homer


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Vegetable Roll, tatties and beans. :done


----------



## krtgolfing (Nov 2, 2015)

Turkey Sub with pickles, lettuce, jalapenos, and a little bit of lite ranch. Also with a bag of baked cheetos.


----------



## mrdiamond77 (Feb 14, 2015)

Doughnut and a Snickers bar.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Crisps.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Pasta


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

leftover Mexican Pizza for breakfast and a banana nut muffin for lunch. :banana


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

roast beef sandwich with pepper jack cheese and mayo/mustard.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

Best Chinese restaurant in Marin County, California's delivery of sweet and sour chicken and brown rice with a couple of scoops of vanilla ice cream for dessert...

Writing this out I realize I did not have my fortune cookies. :done :lol Fixing that now. :side:



:sodone


----------



## krtgolfing (Nov 2, 2015)

Spaghetti with garlic bread! :book


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

a fish taco from last night and some peas


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Ham & Turkey Sub w/Bacon :homer


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Apple


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

apple cinnamon oatmeal.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Beef burger :Bayley


----------



## mrdiamond77 (Feb 14, 2015)

Ham and potatoes.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

I had some Takeaway Pizza. :yay

Now, I'm pretty skint. Not my smartest idea.

Although, it was worth it. :Cocky


----------



## krtgolfing (Nov 2, 2015)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Late night Chocolate.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Rice Krispie treat.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I went to the gas station and got a banana and salted caramel muffin, it was so good.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Roast beef and colby jack cheese


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Pancakes


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Cheese on Toast. :book

I didn't know food was capable of giving you an orgasm.


----------



## krtgolfing (Nov 2, 2015)

Carne asada tacos with some spanish rice.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Doritos.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Grilled Ham Steak and Fresh out of the garden Cucumbers :homer


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

:banana nut muffin


----------



## krtgolfing (Nov 2, 2015)

Spicy Chicken Sandwhich and a side salad from Chick Fil A.


----------



## krtgolfing (Nov 2, 2015)

Banana


----------



## mrdiamond77 (Feb 14, 2015)

Croissants with jam and butter.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Cheese Burger and Chips. :book


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Chef Boyardee spaghetti and meatballs. Only the finest. :trolldog


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Chicken wing with salad and chips.


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Had Pizza Hut last night! :yay

Barbecue Americano Pizza, Cheesy Garlic Bread, Salad, Tortilla Chips and I was stuffed. :sodone


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Carrot


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Malted Milk biscuits.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Apple


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Strawberries & Cream.


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Southern Fried chicken wrap & a white chocolate caramel square. :thumbsup


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Bacon & Egg sandwich.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Buffalo Chicken Pizza


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

McDonald's.

Chicken Nuggets, Cheese Burger, Large Fries and a Rasberry Flake McFlurry.

:sodone :sodone


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Chicken and Mushroom Pot Noodle.










I can't be arsed to cook, and I had a Bacon and Egg sandwich earlier so I'm not that hungry. :lol

Pot Noodles are my guilty pleasure. So unhealthy, but surprisingly tasty.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Hot pastrami from Subway's. Don't know why I'm eating a hot sandwich when it's going to be 111F today. :damn


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Late night Weetabex.


----------



## mrdiamond77 (Feb 14, 2015)

Packet of Ready salted crisps. All the best flavoured crisps had already been eaten.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Roast potatoes, ham, hard boiled eggs and bread rolls.


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Cinnamon bun, Muller Rice and a banana. :thumbsup


----------



## mrdiamond77 (Feb 14, 2015)

Toast with jam.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Twigglets and raspberries


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Roy Mustang said:


> Twigglets and raspberries


Not at the same time I hope. :maisie3

I had some Galaxy Chocolate. :tripsblessed


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

The Fourth Wall said:


> Roy Mustang said:
> 
> 
> > Twigglets and raspberries
> ...


One after the other. Poker leads to weird food options :lmao. Just had cheeseburger from the casino


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

*Had some chocolate before.*


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

maple and brown sugar oatmeal


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Pizza.

It's Saturday, you know me guys. :becky2


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Tomato & Basil Cous Cous


----------



## mrdiamond77 (Feb 14, 2015)

Curry and chips


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

cheeseburger and curly fries.


----------



## Black Metal (Apr 30, 2018)

Stuffed pretzel stick with white cheddar/monterey jack cheese, chorizo and poblano peppers


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

chili


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

Ham and pineapple pizza


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Homemade Hawaiian pizza and Turkish garlic bread.

I ate so much, three huge pieces of pizza and about 7 pieces of garlic bread :lol


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

Steak & Fish w/String Beans.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

You'd be amazed at what you can find at the back of your cupboard.










Chocolate need satisfied. :tripsblessed


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Porridge Pot and two Pancakes. :nice


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Chicken soup :bjpenn


----------



## mrdiamond77 (Feb 14, 2015)

Chicken and ham salad


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Sunday Dinner Crew rolling through. 










My Step-Mum's cooking skills never cease to amaze me. I always get really sad when my plate is empty. :lol It's not every Sunday I'm able to go 'round.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Sunday Dinner :mark



The Fourth Wall said:


> Sunday Dinner Crew rolling through.


:JLC3


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## tryptophanjunkie (Apr 23, 2018)

Cheese and pickle sandwich. I went as far as buying Cheddar instead of generic cheese-resembling pulp, and it's just :yum:


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

tostitos as some hot asf salsa.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

A few Chocolate biscuits and a Coffee to start my day. :yay


----------



## Channelocho (Jun 27, 2018)

Just drinking my morning coffee.


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Beans on Toast. :nice



The Fourth Wall said:


> Sunday Dinner Crew rolling through.


Does Maccy's count as a Sunday dinner? :beckylol


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

BBQ Beef Super Noodles. :becky2

Don't you dare judge me for my lazy food options


----------



## krtgolfing (Nov 2, 2015)

Fried Chicken and man n cheese for dinner last night.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Coco Roos. :woo


----------



## mrdiamond77 (Feb 14, 2015)

Monday roast


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Grilled Chicken & Chorizo, Mexican Rice, and Black Bean and Corn Salsa :book


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Cheesy Beans on Toast.










BBQ Super Noodles earlier and now this. Top Chef. :becky


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

PB&J :banana


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Bacon and egg burger with cheese.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Weetabex before I head out


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Chilli Con Carne With Rice ready meal. :thumbsup


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

BBQ Chicken and Macaroni Salad


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Pasta from Tesco.


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Sausages & a cheesy coleslaw chip. :sodone


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Jacket Potatoes with Beans & Cheese.










It may not look special, but man does it taste good.


----------



## mrdiamond77 (Feb 14, 2015)

Croissants with butter and jam and a Mars bar.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

footlong pastrami on wheat with pepper jack cheese from Subway's.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

It was pretty horrible. :lmao Fuck knows why I had this in my Cupboard.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Pizza


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Whopper with cheese and some fries.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Cheese on Toast. :book


----------



## djskylerhall (Aug 1, 2018)

Peanut butter sandwich


----------



## krtgolfing (Nov 2, 2015)

Banana


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Steak Quesadillas with fresh homemade guacamole :book


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Chicago Town Pepperoni Mini Pizzas and Chips. :book


----------



## krtgolfing (Nov 2, 2015)

Southwestern (ish) Salad with corn, bbq, and black beans.


----------



## mrdiamond77 (Feb 14, 2015)

Piece of Madeira cake with an apple and kit kat chocolate bar.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

cheeseburger and fries


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Cheerios. wens3


----------



## Channelocho (Jun 27, 2018)

Had spaghetti for supper, and am now freezing some coke in my freezer to have coke slush for dessert.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Sister just brought me some homemade chocolate chip cookies from one of her coworkers. Hope they aren't marijuana cookies.


----------



## James T. Kirk (Aug 1, 2018)

An entire fruit loaf.


Yes, you read that right.


No, I'm not kidding.


An entire, 470-gram, fruit loaf.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

McDonalds fries and hashbrowns with a medium Coke no sugar (Y)


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

James T. Kirk said:


> An entire fruit loaf.
> 
> 
> Yes, you read that right.
> ...
















Stuffed mushrooms.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Grilled Brats and Potato Salad (it was my night to make dinner :beckylol)


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Corn salad


----------



## mrdiamond77 (Feb 14, 2015)

Chocolates and a Pepsi Max at the cinema.


----------



## Piers (Sep 1, 2015)

Rice and chicken with mushrooms


----------



## krtgolfing (Nov 2, 2015)

Another mother f***ing salad. I guess the wife is telling me I need to lose weight. :fuck


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Just tomb stoned a personal Pizza Hut combo.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Dolorian said:


> Just tomb stoned a personal Pizza Hut combo.


Will you stop attacking food you animal?










I also had Pizza, like anybody in this thread is surprised. Not takeaway though, I went for the frozen ones from Iceland because I'm skint. :lol


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Couple Pork Eggrolls for lunch :book



Dolorian said:


> Just *tomb stoned a personal Pizza* Hut combo.












Clever Pun or just a random coincidence :hmm:


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

A-C-P said:


> Clever Pun or just a random coincidence :hmm:


There are no coincidences


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

I had chocolate milk with it rather than plain old honky milk.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Biscuits with a Cuppa. :becky2


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Cheeseburger and Onion Rings


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

'Cos I'm lazy.


----------



## krtgolfing (Nov 2, 2015)

BBQ, mac n cheese, and butter beans.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Apple


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Coco Puffs


----------



## mrdiamond77 (Feb 14, 2015)

Ham and chicken salad


----------



## Piers (Sep 1, 2015)

I have been in a food coma the whole afternoon after having pasta and ham with a cheese topping


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Salt & Vinegar walkers.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Seafood Salad


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Mars Bar.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

blueberry muffin


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Corn on the cob, regular fries, sweet potato fries, ham and cheese :lol


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

Steak Salad.


----------



## Piers (Sep 1, 2015)

Off to buy something at McDonald's

I will probably end up taking the same fucking sandwich I have every time because it's just that damn good


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Coco Puffs


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

ground turkey,white rice and beans all mixed up in a bowl


----------



## mrdiamond77 (Feb 14, 2015)

Doughnut and a packet of Beef and Onion crisps.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Boiled egg white


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

combination pizza


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

:sodone

I barely eat chips, so whenever I do, I REALLY enjoy them lol.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Sunday Dinner, aka steak & potatoes :mark


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Stew. Had dumplings in it too. The best part. :yay


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Medium well steak :Brock


----------



## TL_Ghost (Aug 5, 2018)

SIx Linda McCartney vegan sausages with mashed potato and gravy


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

2 Free range chicken pieces in a spicy coating on a bed of rice and sweet corn.

@ the Sunday dinner crew


----------



## mrdiamond77 (Feb 14, 2015)

Magnum Ice Cream.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Oreos & a glass of milk. :book


----------



## Channelocho (Jun 27, 2018)

Coke Zero and Cheese Nips.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

My sister gave me some veggie pizza and it sucked.


----------



## Black Metal (Apr 30, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

ham and cheese sandwich


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Biscuits and Cuppa before I head out soon. :becky2


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

An Apple


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Chicken Club Sandwich from Tesco.










:tripsblessed


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Chicken nuggets shaped like dinosaurs. 

I played with them humming the Jurassic Park theme, I proudly admit this.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Chicken Parmesan


----------



## James T. Kirk (Aug 1, 2018)

A whole chocolate cake.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Two Mini Pizzas.










Still hungry, but I don't feel like cooking today. :sadbecky I might go to the shop and buy another two of these. :lmao


----------



## mrdiamond77 (Feb 14, 2015)

Croissant with jam and butter and an Apple tart.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Was not a favorite of mine.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

BBQ Super Noodles.

Can you tell it's a lazy day yet? :maisie2


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

sweet and sour pork, pork chow mein, and pork fried rice.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Weetabex


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

CJ said:


> Weetabex


Did we just become best friends?


----------



## krtgolfing (Nov 2, 2015)

Pizza rolls and an apple.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Spicy Chicken Eggrolls


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Chicken Nuggets & Chips. :book


----------



## mrdiamond77 (Feb 14, 2015)

Croissants with jam and butter, and spilt the jam on my new shirt.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

leftover Chinese for breakfast.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Cup Noodles. :becky2


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Chicken fillet burger :Bayley


----------



## Black Metal (Apr 30, 2018)

A-C-P said:


> Chicken Parmesan












I just had a few of these oreo variants. Supremely good.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Jacobs Cream Crackers with Philadelphia Cream Cheese. :book


----------



## Oakesy (Apr 2, 2012)

Belvita with a cup of tea


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

footlong chii cheese coney and tater tots.


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Frosted Wheats & Toast! :thumbsup


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

BBQ Mini Chedders.


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Tin of Rice and Strawbunkles & Cream fancies. :nice


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

oatmeal and a banana


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Two boiled eggs


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Scrambled Eggs on Toast.


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Fish & a cheesy chip. :homer


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

A Freddo Bar. Bloody astonishing how expensive those little bastards are now. What's happening to this Country dammit.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Had some quavers and felt like a kid again because that was the last time I had them. :lol I wouldn't normally buy them, but Tesco meal deals lack good variety and choice. :side:


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Chicken Tacos


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Frosted Flakes


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Cowboy supper


----------



## mrdiamond77 (Feb 14, 2015)

Croissants with butter and jam. No spillage this time.

Also had an apple pie and a kit kat.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Biscuits with a Cuppa.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

ham and cheese


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

They weren't lying with the name :lmao


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

lasagna


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

:bjpenn

Not sure they are right with the _guilt free_ part though. I still feel like a lazy prick. :wink


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Dairylea Lunchable. :thumbsup


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Popcorn, while watching The Equalizer 2.


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

Chicken Pasta. :tucky


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

*Eggplant spaghetti and fried chicken :dance*


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Chicken Italian Sausage and Cucumber & Tomato Salad


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Galaxy Chocolate Bar. :book


----------



## krtgolfing (Nov 2, 2015)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Apple Jacks.


----------



## mrdiamond77 (Feb 14, 2015)

Jam doughnut and cheese & onion crisps from Greggs.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Smoky Bacon Walkers.


----------



## James T. Kirk (Aug 1, 2018)

Rocky road bars.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Mongolian BBQ.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

KFC - popcorn chicken, chips, potato & gravy, a roll and cookies and cream mousse.


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

Cinnamon Bread Sticks from Domino's.


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Pastie bap and a yogurt. :thumbsup


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Cheese & Onion sandwich & some BBQ Mini Cheddars. :sodone


----------



## daisyjayne (Feb 21, 2015)

Roast Pork Sandwich and a chocolate orange brownie


----------



## RatherBeAtNitro (Jun 25, 2014)

Some mini Sausage Rolls


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Brats and Deep Fried Cheese Curds :book


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

Scrambled Eggs.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Chicken Tikka Masala. :book


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

combination pizza got breakfast.


----------



## mrdiamond77 (Feb 14, 2015)

Piece of fruit cake and a Twix.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

leftover Chinese.


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Grapes


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Toast and chicken noodle soup (Y)


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Fried pancakes, an egg and some beans. :nice


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Chocolate Hobnobs (you're also ace if you know where the GIF is from).


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

pepperoni pizza


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Two boiled eggs


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Roast potatoes, ham, hard boiled eggs, bread rolls and cheese.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Cheese & ham toastie :yum:


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Cheesy Beans on Toast. :yay


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Chocolate cookie


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Fruity Pebbles.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Fish finger sandwich


----------



## mrdiamond77 (Feb 14, 2015)

Curry and chips


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Ham Salad Sandwich & some Crisps. Got the munchies tonight.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

chili mac


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

Couscous


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Boiled egg


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

salisbury steak tv dinner


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Jam Toast. :book


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Scrambled Egg Sandwich


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Sunday roast


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

A rare occurrence nowadays it seems, but I'm part of the Sunday dinner club! :yay


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Sunday Dinner Crew.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

breakfast burrito


----------



## mrdiamond77 (Feb 14, 2015)

Ham salad


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Chicken Sandwich with some leftover Chicken from Sunday Dinner earlier. :book


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Almonds


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Ham sandwich with mustard, yoghurt, a shortbread biscuit and some sea salt and herb crackers.


----------



## Channelocho (Jun 27, 2018)

Got home from work and had some salted peanuts.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

pork chops, mashed potatoes, and some shells and white cheddar.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Cheese Toast. :book


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Grilled Pork Steak & Green Beans


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Popcorn Chicken & Curly Fries. I'm not 12, honest, Curly Fries are just the way to go. :aryep


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

Omelet.


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Cheesy chip and Sausages! :nice


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Ritz Crackers.


----------



## mrdiamond77 (Feb 14, 2015)

Jam tart, a chocolate swiss roll and an apple.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

sausage croissant and a hash brown.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

The steak one.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

strawberry ice cream


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Mac and cheese bites, rosemary potatoes and baked beans :lol


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Yogurt


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Tin of Rice and some Salt & Vinegar Pringles. :thumbsup


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

5 Meat Pizza :homer


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Tuna and Mayonnaise, lettuce, celery and sweetcorn sandwich.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Had some generic bootleg version of Crunch Berries.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Sausages, Mash & Gravy.


----------



## mrdiamond77 (Feb 14, 2015)

Malteasers with a Pepsi Max at the cinema.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Weetabex


----------



## James T. Kirk (Aug 1, 2018)

An entire chocolate fudge cake.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

chili cheese fries


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

An exquisite PB&J sandwich. :banana

Just reqlized this is the one year anniversary of a wound doctor nicking my neck so deeply that I bled off and on for over 14 hours. Those were the days.


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

3 Free Chicken in Mixed seasoning pieces , with home made Yorkshire puddings with sweetcorn and a home mate gravy , was very nice and for pudding haven't decided yet, but I had a OJ with it was 7/10 and that's me being genuine as I love cooking it's my job and since I've been put on sick pay due to my seizures and being a tad depressed sertraline too, they work great, feel fine and hope all you guys/ladies are too. Bloody iPad took it upside down!

Here's a pic of it.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Ham Salad Sandwich. :book


----------



## Tag89 (Jul 27, 2014)

oatcakes w/smoked salmon & cream cheese


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Chorizo Quesadillas :homer


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Chinese Takeaway. :sodone


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Just did a End of Days to some chicken and salad then suplexed some Dasani flavored water over it for good measure.


----------



## RowdyRondaRousey (Aug 14, 2018)

vegan chick pea curry with poppadoms :homer


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

some disgusting Reese's Peanut Butter Cup cereal that I finished out of courtesy to the one who gave it to me.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Cinnamon porridge


----------



## Tag89 (Jul 27, 2014)

SHIV:THE OTHER WHITE MEAT said:


> some disgusting Reese's Peanut Butter Cup cereal that I finished out of courtesy to the one who gave it to me.


seen this in the supermarket

5 quid (lol) a box, looks shit

anyway, i had some eggs then beef + spinach for dinner


----------



## RowdyRondaRousey (Aug 14, 2018)

i had vegan coconut and mango ice cream


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Steak, rice & lima beans


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Bombay Bad Boy Pot Noodle. My guilty pleasure & comfort food at this time of night. :aryep


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

grilled cheese and chili cheese fritos.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

A banana and salted caramel muffin :yum:


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

strawberry yogurt


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Weetabex


----------



## Wildcat410 (Jul 5, 2009)

An avocado topped with 2% cottage cheese and Mrs.Dash


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Crumpets. :thumbsup


----------



## RowdyRondaRousey (Aug 14, 2018)

spicy tofu wrap


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Pastie bap. :nice


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Apple


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Frozen Pizza & some frozen chips.

Pizza was this:










:bjpenn


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Grilled Chicken Breast & Cucumber/Tomato Salad


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Vegetable sandwich


----------



## Tag89 (Jul 27, 2014)

eggs & porridge


----------



## mrdiamond77 (Feb 14, 2015)

Welsh cakes with butter.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Malted Milk Biscuits with a Cuppa. :becky2


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

chili macaroni- the food of the gods.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Wendy's cheeseburger, fries and Coke Zero :yum:


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Crumpets. :becky2


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

A very late night blueberry yogurt.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

A sandwich & crisps Meal Deal from Tesco for Lunch. :book


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

tuna


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Pizza Buffet :homer


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Couple of Mini Chicago Town Pizzas.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Two boiled Eggs


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Chicken fillet burger & a gravy chip


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Some Chocolate Hobnobs with a Cuppa. And they drank all my tea as well, the little bastards.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

KFC. :sodone


----------



## DoctorWhosawhatsit (Aug 23, 2016)

Strawberry Twizzler.

I usually prefer the pull and peel because I'm a texture hound but I'm not picky.

On a side note why can't they make _strawberry_ pull and peel? Why only cherry? Strawberry would be the best of both worlds! What the hell Hershey's?!


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Beans on Toast w/ a side of Coleslaw.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Custard Cream biscuits with a Cuppa. I only could have a few though, they are really sickly.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Apple


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Pizza Fingers. :book


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Chicken, Carrots & Tomato/Basil Cous Cous


----------



## Channelocho (Jun 27, 2018)

Bagel and yogurt for breakfast


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Western Bacon Cheeseburger and criss cut fries.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Super Noodles.


----------



## Black Metal (Apr 30, 2018)

Sweet and sour chicken with sticky white rice


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Heinz Tomato Soup. Feeling a bit under the weather, so I need it.

God, typical I start feeling crappy on a PPV weekend. *sigh*


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Shrimp Scampi meal from Olive Garden.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Hawaiian pizza and garlic bread.

And now I am absolutely STUFFED cos I ate like 4 pieces of pizza and about 8 pieces of garlic bread :lol


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Onion Rings and steak cut fries.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

A very late night blueberry muffin.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Bacon bap. :book


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Sunday Dinner aka roast beef & the works :sodone


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

I thought this sucked royally.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Vegetable sandwich


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Roast beef sandwich & some Tayto cheese & onion


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Cadburys Chocolate. :book


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

Beer battered chicken strips and potato wedges.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

leftover KFC.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Pizza and Wing Buffet :homer


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Fish & Chips from the Chip shop. :tripsblessed


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Baby potatoes with oxtail soup


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

strawberry jelly on toast.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Crisp sandwich :yay



SHIV:THE OTHER WHITE MEAT said:


> strawberry jelly on toast.


That sounds so wrong :lol


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

CJ said:


> Crisp sandwich :yay
> 
> 
> 
> That sounds so wrong :lol


But it tasted soooooooo right. :yum:

Fell asleeo for awhile and awoke to being gifted with a chili dog and a Poiish sandwich from Wienerschnitzel.


----------



## Rugrat (Jun 30, 2013)

Papa Johns


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Cherry cookies


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

another chili dog.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

overnight Rice Krispie Treat


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Cheese on Toast. :book


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

frozen pepperoni pizza


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Chicken Stir-Fry


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Beef stroganoff


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Strawberries


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

maple and brown sugar oatmeal.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Huevos Rancheros


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Scrambled Egg Sandwich


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Velveeta shells and cheddar


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

McChicken, small fry, large Coke.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

banana nut muffin


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Grilled Ham Steak & Cucumber Salad


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Corn soup


----------



## TheEater of Worlds (Jul 29, 2018)

Lokum. This is awesome.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

pepperoni pizza hot pocket


----------



## valda (Aug 24, 2018)

fajita pita


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

1/2 price corn dogs and tots from Sonic.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

some oreos.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Mike & Ike


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Tacos


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

corn dogs


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Chips Ahoy


----------



## RavishingRickRules (Sep 22, 2016)

Homemade proscuitto, mushroom, pineapple and chilli pizza.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Toast with vegemite and jam, and chicken noodle soup.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

macaroni and cheese with barbecue sauce on it.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Roast potatoes, ham, hard boiled eggs, cheese and bread rolls.

My Mum is obsessed with roast potatoes, she makes them practically every weekend lol.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Tomato soup


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Nacho cheese shapes.


----------



## Tag89 (Jul 27, 2014)

greek yoghurt


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Just did Dirty Deeds to a Snickers


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

barbecue spare ribs, macaroni, and baked beans


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Peaches


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Sunday Dinner :yay


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Cucumber


----------



## Tag89 (Jul 27, 2014)

4 blueberry muffins


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Was just gifted with a footlong chili cheese coney, a large tater tots, and a large Cock from Sonic.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Chocolate cookie


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Apple


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

pork roll


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Some random Japanese candy :lol


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

chicken schitznel and chips


----------



## Tag89 (Jul 27, 2014)

ice cream


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Way too early in the morning oatmeal. Think I'm going back to bed.


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

Twix ice cream bar


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

:bjpenn


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Burgers and Brats


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Chocolate cookie


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

leftover ribs and some mashed potatoes with gravy.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Top Ramen as I continue to live high off the hog.


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Bowl of Frosted Wheats and some Toast.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Tacos


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Spanish Rice and corn.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

enchilada,beans and rice.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Taco Macaroni :homer


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

fried egg and cheese sandwich


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Cowboy supper :mckinney


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Pie


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

chili dog and chili cheese fries


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Bacon quiche, mashed potatoes and peas.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Pizza


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Vegetable wrap


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Pizza.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Chocolate cookie


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

macaroni and cheese.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Just did a tombstone to a couple of chicken tacos.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Tiramisù


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Some late night super noodles.

I'm hungry.


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Leeks with eggs (Praziluk sa jajima)


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

chile relleno casserole


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Banana and salted caramel muffin :yum:


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Peanut butter and grape jelly sandwich.


----------



## Channelocho (Jun 27, 2018)

Whole grain gold fish crackers.


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Peanut butter sandwich


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Crumpets and a Strawberry yogurt. :yay


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Bacon & Egg Sandwich.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Wing Buffet :homer


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Sausages, Mash & Gravy. :sodone


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Beans


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Cheese Burger w/ coleslaw. :thumbsup


----------



## Nolo King (Aug 22, 2006)

Two over easy eggs, spinach salad with beets, roasted sweet potato and two mini muffins.

So nice to have a housewife in training..


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

sausage egg Mcmuffin.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Chicago Town Microwavable Pizzas. :book


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Beef ravioli.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Thin Crust Pizza


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

#endy's chicken nuggets and some fries. The fuckers forgot my sauce. :cuss:


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

*Some chocolate.*


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Some mixed candy - gummies and chocolate :yum:


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Spicy Doritos


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

breakfast burrito with picante sauce and a hash brown.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Guava


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Stuffed Crust Pizza from Iceland.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

pepperoni pizza


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Cereal biscuits. :meh


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Peaches! From a tin lol.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

:banana nut muffin


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Pancakes


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Fruit Loops


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Sunday Dinner Crew.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Just had some steak and lobster as part of my mother's birthday celebration.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Late night Doritos.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Early morning birthday cake.


----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)

a Banana


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Banana sammitch, a Muller Rice and some Prawn Cocktail Pringles. :thumbsup


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Salad from Morrisons.

I say 'Salad', but it was basically a ton of Pasta with bacon bits. :lol


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

apple cinnamon oatmeal


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Big Italian sandwich from Jimmy John's.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

butter pecan cake.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Scrambled Egg Sandwich


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

leftover lobster for breakfast.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Ham Salad Sandwich.


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

Hot Dogs.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Chili Mac


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Just did a suicide dive (not the Brie Bella kind, of course) to a chicken sandwich


----------



## Machismo88 (Jul 12, 2016)

Satay Chicken w/Steamed Rice


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Spaghetti with garlic bread


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

pollo asada burrito


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Porridge with Banana/Honey/Cinnamon


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Cheerios. :becky2


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

maple and brown sugar oatmeal


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

grilled cheese


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Doritos with Mild Salsa Dip. :book


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

chili


----------



## DELETE (Aug 23, 2016)

Pepporoni and meatball pizza


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Boiled egg


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Chicken, chips and baked beans.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

blueberry muffin


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Chinese Takeout


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Takeaway Pizza.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

oatmeal for lunch. :woo


----------



## Tag89 (Jul 27, 2014)

chocolate milk


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Poached eggs on toast with a coffee.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Ambrose Girl said:


> Poached eggs on toast with a coffee.


I have this and the Celebrity thread on my subscribed list and I saw your name as the last post and thought you had posted in the Celeb thread. :lol

I had a double cheeseburger and a McChicken.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Chicken Enchiladas :homer


----------



## DELETE (Aug 23, 2016)

Ate some salad and yet i'm still depressed. Thanks Obama.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Just did Sweet Chin Music to a cinnamon roll


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Chocolate brownie


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Salted cashews.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Chips & Chicken Kievs.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

cheeseburger and strawberry cupcake.


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

*Rice sticks noodles mixed into

Grilled beef, onion, garlic, pepper, ginger, spicy Cajun seasoning, black pepper, red chili powder, 2 egg

Topped with Lingam hot sauce and roasted tomato (seasoned)*

:banderas


----------



## Channelocho (Jun 27, 2018)

Had green lentil and curry soup for lunch.


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

Italian Pasta Salad.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

combination pizza


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Lemon Curd yogurt and a Scone. :thumbsup


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Bacon Sammich. :book


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Pancakes


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

leftover pizza


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

*Taj Grill Special

Platter of grilled onions and peppers, tandoori chicken, tandoori shrimp, malai chicken kebob

Chicken makhni

White rice and yogurt

Naan

Strawberry mango shake


:done*


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Chicken stir-fry.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

apple cinnamon oatmeal for lunch.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Cadbury's Milk Chocolate.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Hawaiian pizza and garlic bread.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Ambrose Girl said:


> Hawaiian pizza and garlic bread.


The word on the streets is that the thread spammer reece had his thread starting privileges rescinded. :fuckyeah

I had tater tots and macaroni and cheese.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Shreddies & some cheesy toast 



SHIV:THE OTHER WHITE MEAT said:


> The word on the streets is that the thread spammer reece had his thread starting privileges rescinded. :fuckyeah


That count to a billion thread was the last straw :lol


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

CJ said:


> Shreddies & some cheesy toast
> 
> 
> 
> That count to a billion thread was the last straw :lol


:lol

Have to think he's done here as he rarely, if ever, actually posted in his litany of threads. if there is suddenly a new poster spamming countless threads, there's no doubt of who it will be. :beckylol

I was actually considering negging him for each subsequent thread he made, but now my dream is dead. :gameover :bryanlol

Oh yeah, I did eat an Oreo cookie just now.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Pancakes. :thumbsup


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Two Boiled Eggs


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

macaroni


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Pasta Bolognese :banderas


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

footlong chili dog.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Tomato soup


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

apple cinnamon oatmeal


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Bowl of Cornflakes and an Apple Muller Rice. :nice


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

cheeseburger sliders and fries from Chili's.


----------



## RavishingRickRules (Sep 22, 2016)

2 fantastic pork pies from the local butcher, man I love these things.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Peanuts


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Apple


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Cheesy Garlic Bread.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Breakfast Quesadilla


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Scampi :mark


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Jambalya


----------



## RavishingRickRules (Sep 22, 2016)

SHIV:THE OTHER WHITE MEAT said:


> Breakfast Quesadilla


Explain please. I've had quesadillas but that was kinda like a Mexican cheese toastie with spicy beef. is it just that for breakfast or is it like that with breakfast meats in instead? Sounds like something I may have to try tbh.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

RavishingRickRules said:


> Explain please. I've had quesadillas but that was kinda like a Mexican cheese toastie with spicy beef. is it just that for breakfast or is it like that with breakfast meats in instead? Sounds like something I may have to try tbh.


I'm hardly a gourmet, but my Sister-in-law is Mexican and she made it for me. It had eggs, egg whites, bell peppers, bacon, a bit of jalapeños, and cheese naturally. It really reminded me of a Denver Omelet except that it's wrapped up in a browned tortilla. You can basically have anything you want in it, but it's foundation is breakfast ingredients hence the name. I prefer it with sausage but I'm not about to complain when someone makes it for me. By the way, it was really good.


----------



## RavishingRickRules (Sep 22, 2016)

SHIV:THE OTHER WHITE MEAT said:


> I'm hardly a gourmet, but my Sister-in-law is Mexican and she made it for me. It had eggs, egg whites, bell peppers, bacon, a bit of jalapeños, and cheese naturally. It really reminded me of a Denver Omelet except that it's wrapped up in a browned tortilla. You can basically have anything you want in it, but it's foundation is breakfast ingredients hence the name. I prefer it with sausage but I'm not about to complain when someone makes it for me. By the way, it was really good.


Sounds great, I think that's what I'm going to have for breakfast tomorrow. And yes there will be sausage, I happen to live 2 mins away from a phenomenal butcher with some of the best sausages I've tasted in a lifetime of travel and food exploration. I'm now contemplating whether to buy some fresh jalapenos or just use some of the (much) hotter chillis I grow myself instead haha.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Strawberries & Cream.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Almonds


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

combination pizza


----------



## RavishingRickRules (Sep 22, 2016)

Well for dinner we had a mushroom consomme with sauteed wild mushrooms, parmesan spherification pillows and grated truffle followed by rib-eye steak in a red wine and beef jus served with asparagus and a wild rocket and chestnut salad. Absolutely delicious.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Apple cinnamon oatmeal for dinner. I think I'm doing this backwards. :lol


----------



## tryptophanjunkie (Apr 23, 2018)

I've just made probably the fluffiest, airiest scrambled eggs I've ever made. I cut a generous slice of butter, spread it across the pan, then there went four eggs, I put that over mild heat and had been stirring that yellow shit for fifteen minutes, but the result is like eating aerated chocolate, it's really damn good. Top with basil, and it also looks like something more than a breakfast.

(Recipes suggest beating the eggs in advance and _not_ stirring them constantly, wtf, I tried that and it destroys the whole point.)


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

A nectarine.



RavishingRickRules said:


> Well for dinner we had a mushroom consomme with sauteed wild mushrooms, parmesan spherification pillows and grated truffle followed by rib-eye steak in a red wine and beef jus served with asparagus and a wild rocket and chestnut salad. Absolutely delicious.


----------



## RavishingRickRules (Sep 22, 2016)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> A nectarine.


Not as posh as you'd think. Only cost us £40 a head and was eaten in the chef's home. A lot of Michelin star and near to Michelin starred chefs who don't work in regular restaurant gigs do "supper clubs" out of their own homes these days, which means world class food at 1/3 of the price. Though I will admit that we go to an actual Michelin starred restaurant at least once a month, the supper clubs allow that same experience without the often crazy fees you'll pay in a restaurant. I think the most we've paid is £300 per head-ish at The Fat Duck restaurant which is a 3 Michelin star restaurant "experience" run by a pretty revolutionary chef, but that's very much a "special occasion" sort of deal not something we'd do often.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

I was just having a laugh because it sounded fancy, but that's cool that you get to be around some good food. There's nothing anywhere near that high level here.

Also, I love "The Fat Duck". The fact that somebody had the balls to name their restaurant that is great. Not balls as in it's risque or anything, just the absolute randomness of "Oh, let's call this The Fat Duck. People will love it." Plus, any restaurant with the word fat in it is great.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Scrambled Egg Sandwich


----------



## RavishingRickRules (Sep 22, 2016)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> I was just having a laugh because it sounded fancy, but that's cool that you get to be around some good food. There's nothing anywhere near that high level here.
> 
> Also, I love "The Fat Duck". The fact that somebody had the balls to name their restaurant that is great. Not balls as in it's risque or anything, just the absolute randomness of "Oh, let's call this The Fat Duck. People will love it." Plus, any restaurant with the word fat in it is great.


Yeah, I mean the restaurant is insane too. Bacon & Egg ice cream is one of the dishes on the "itinerary" which is what they call the "menu" because you don't actually order anything. You pay for a ticket and get a (i think it was 10 courses but it was a couple years ago) taster menu based on various literary stories and foods that recall British childhood. It's all molecular gastronomy which is like science-based cooking. It really is something else. The Brits here will all have heard of Heston Blumenthal, the Fat Duck is his main restaurant. It's just insane tbh, I'm not even sure if it's possible to explain it in text. It's all about multi-sensory dishes and not just things based on taste.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Apple Jacks. :woo


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

homemade cheeseburger and potato chips


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Fridge Raiders. :banderas










These are just the best.


----------



## RavishingRickRules (Sep 22, 2016)

Pan seared Hake with red chilli flakes, soy sauce and soft noodles.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

beef teriyaki with rice.


----------



## RavishingRickRules (Sep 22, 2016)

Poached eggs, bacon, sausage, black pudding, white pudding, mushrooms, beans, plum tomatoes, hash browns, fried bread, brown sauce. :banderas


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Buffalo Chicken Wrap and Fries


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Toast


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Chicken sandwich (Y)


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

maple amd brown sugar oatmeal


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Subway footlong tuna sub


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Chip Shop Chips & Battered Fish.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

blueberry muffin


----------



## Tag89 (Jul 27, 2014)

fridge raiders chicken bites


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Shepherd's pie


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

I'm so lazy. :aryep


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

Fried Chicken from the deli at Walmart.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

cheeseburger and macaroni


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Toast, a banana and salted caramel muffin and some cheddar crackers.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

:banana nut muffin


----------



## RavishingRickRules (Sep 22, 2016)

Bacon, mushroom, chorizo, spring onion and garlic frittata with gruyere cheese.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Bacon and egg pie and mashed potatoes.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Bacon Sandwich.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Butter Toast


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Tuna Melt & Homemade Applesauce :homer


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Salted Peanuts


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Pastie & chips. :nice


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Mince :bjpenn


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

breakfast burrito


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Takeaway Pizza, Chips & Garlic Bread. :sodone

Still got some Pizza left to have cold later. :yay


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

cheeseburger and baked beans.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

chili with cheese mixed in and pretty damn hot salsa. I may be a ****** but I like dat spicy food.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Some cold Pizza for Breakfast. Don't judge me.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Ham bap :mckinney



The Fourth Wall said:


> Some cold Pizza for Breakfast. *Don't judge me*.


Too late :beckylol


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

two boiled eggs


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Beef Lasagne with a side salad.



The Fourth Wall said:


> Some cold Pizza for Breakfast. Don't judge me.


You're always judged. You just need to accept it. :becky2


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Fish and chips.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Mini Microwave Pizzas. :aryep



Punkamaniac said:


> You're always judged. You just need to accept it. :becky2


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Macca's. :ciampa

What? I can't be arsed to have anything else. I feel I'm going to be judged.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Mexican Pizza and a quesarito for breakfast.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Cinnamon porridge.


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

Subway tuna sandwich


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Chilli Heatwave Doritos.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Hamburger & rice


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

blueberry muffin. The numbers of these that i've consumed in the past thee years must be staggering.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

DORITOS! I barely eat chips anymore so I always enjoy the fuck outta them when I do have some :lol


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Wendy's chicken strips with honey mustard sauce. Shared a couple with my brother's wolf/husky hybrids.


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Fry from a nearby convenience store.

It was alright.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

BBQ Pringles.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

apple cinnamon muffin


----------



## I AM Glacier (Sep 7, 2014)

Mac & Cheese


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Double decker burger


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

CJ said:


> Double decker burger


:JLC3

Burger & Chips.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

BBQ Ribs, rice & lima beans


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Belfast Burger w/ chunky chips and hot chocolate fudge cake. :sodone


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Choccy Biccies. :becky2


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Had a double Decker- Brooklyn and Leanna :homer

Actually had a Santa Fe Skillet from Lumberjacks, Egg, potatoes, cheese, onions, bacon, salsa, sour cream, amd guacamole. :sodone


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

Steak and Eggs Benedict. :tucky


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Apricots! From a tin lol.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

very late night strawberry yogurt.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Shreddies











SHIV:THE OTHER WHITE MEAT said:


> Had a double Decker- Brooklyn and Leanna :homer


And then you woke up :beckylol


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Two boiled eggs


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

CJ said:


> Shreddies
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Almost had a BLT this morning- a Becky, Leanna, and Tianna sandwich but settled for a bowl of Fruit Loops instead. :gameover


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Veggie Supreme Pizza, Doagh balls and Garlic Bread from Domino's.

:sodone


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

peanut butter and grape jelly sandwich.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

@CROFT;

Swordfish Ala Helmsley from the old WWF/E cookbook. :lmao

A large steak of swordfish coated with a little olive oil, fresh ground black pepper, torn up pieces of basil, paprika broiled on each side for about five minutes apiece. Served with fresh watercress and lemon. :banderas :lol


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

combination pizza. Managed to keep it down during the stomach turning Reigns match too.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Beef bap & some of these :mark












Punkamaniac said:


> Veggie Supreme Pizza, Doagh balls and Garlic Bread from Domino's.
> 
> :sodone














SHIV:THE OTHER WHITE MEAT said:


> peanut butter and grape jelly sandwich.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Pizza and Wing Buffet :homer


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Spaghetti Bolognese.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

chili corn dog


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Apple


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

_*A Box Of Cheese Pizza. *_


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

lasagna and peas.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Porridge with banana/cinammon/honey


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

A couple of donut sticks.


----------



## Tag89 (Jul 27, 2014)

greek yoghurt then cream crackers with cream cheese and smoked salmon


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Bacon, eggs, potatoes, a corn fritter and baked beans.


----------



## Mr Rainmaker (Sep 16, 2018)

Reheated sausage pizza, om nom nom nom.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Grilled Chicken Breast & Zucchini


----------



## Rain (Jul 29, 2016)

zooper dooper icey pole cola flavour


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

buttered toast with strawberry jelly on it. :vince$


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

2 Boiled Eggs


----------



## Tag89 (Jul 27, 2014)

quark w/ peanut butter


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

peanut butter and strawberry jelly sandwich.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Just did a Stunner to a couple of tacos


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Big Mac and a McChicken


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Weetabex.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Quavers for breakfast. Starting the day right :beckylol


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Apple


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Steak Tacos


----------



## Tag89 (Jul 27, 2014)

smoked sausage w/ spinach


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

maple and brown sugar oatmeal


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Chicken Tikka Masala. :becky2


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Spicy Doritos


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

grilled cheese. :mark


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

quesarito for dinner.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

burrito supreme and a chalupa.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Butter chicken curry with naan bread :yum:


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

pepperoni pizza


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Strawberry Ice Cream.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

chili dogs. :fuckyeah


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Fried fish


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

Wendy's 4 for 4. 

Jr. bacon cheeseburger, fries, nuggets and a coke.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Ham, herb potatoes, bread rolls and cheese lol.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

Ordered Kung Pao Chicken With Peanuts from a local Chinese restaurant's takeout menu. Along with "Hot and Sour Soup." And brown rice.

Now, hours later, I am consuming one medium-sized red tomato.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Apple Jacks


----------



## Channelocho (Jun 27, 2018)

Had a couple of pieces of cold pizza for breakfast.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Carrot cake.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Banana bread.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

half of a gordo chicken chimichanga. Probably will have the other half for breakfast.


----------



## DoctorWhosawhatsit (Aug 23, 2016)

Hummus and carrots... I'm still glad Becky won :lol


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Pasta 'n' Sauce. :becky2


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

toast


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Granola bar


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Some pineapple and melon slices


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

the remainder of my chicken chimichanga.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Ham Salad Sandwich & some Walkers.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

The Fourth Wall said:


> Ham Salad Sandwich & some Walkers.


LOL ham sandwich twins we are :lol

I had a ham sandwich with mustard, a yoghurt, a kiwifruit, some quinoa crackers and a chocolate snack bar thingy.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

macaroni


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Boiled egg


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Butter Toast


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Salmon and cucumber sandwich


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Chocolate cookie


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Pizza and Wings


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

rotisserie chicken, macaroni, and potato salad.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Chicken sandwich :nice


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Sweet corn


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

pepperoni pizza


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

Chicken sweet potato and broccoli 

Six pack here I come kada das it mane


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

shells and white cheddar.


----------



## DoctorWhosawhatsit (Aug 23, 2016)

A BUNCH of Halloween themed (vegan) gummies... I'm _definitely_ going to wake up with a stomach ache tomorrow...


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

DoctorWhosawhatsit said:


> A BUNCH of Halloween themed (vegan) gummies... I'm _definitely_ going to wake up with a stomach ache tomorrow...


Damn, crazy to think we're nearly in Halloween month already. Time flies.

I wish it was still as popular as it once was, but I'll be snuggled at home with Horror films & snacks. :becky2

OT: I just had some Weetabex.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

A bacon, egg and cheese burger. I bit into it the wrong way and the egg yolk burst and went all over the place, all over my hands :lol


----------



## DoctorWhosawhatsit (Aug 23, 2016)

The Fourth Wall said:


> Damn, crazy to think we're nearly in Halloween month already. Time flies.
> 
> I wish it was still as popular as it once was, but I'll be snuggled at home with Horror films & snacks. :becky2
> 
> OT: I just had some Weetabex.


Halloween’s not as popular anymore?? Since when? 

Also by the same token, who the hell still eats Weetabex?


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

DoctorWhosawhatsit said:


> Halloween’s not as popular anymore?? Since when?
> 
> Also by the same token, who the hell still eats Weetabex?


Um, everybody? Weeatabex with loads of sugar. :banderas

I don't know what Halloween is like in other parts of the UK, but my street & area is literally dead around that time. I bought a massive pile of sweets last year, and literally had about two knocks at my door. That's it. I practically had the entire thing left for myself. Kids just don't care anymore, too busy playing Fortnite or some shit.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Mackerel salad



The Fourth Wall said:


> Um, everybody? Weeatabex with loads of sugar. :banderas


Adding loads of sugar is the only way to make that incredibly bland cereal tolerable. Not good. :tripsscust



The Fourth Wall said:


> I don't know what Halloween is like in other parts of the UK, but my street & area is literally dead around that time.


Halloween is dead where I live too. I'm guessing the poster who quoted you is American where it is more popular.


The Fourth Wall said:


> I bought a massive pile of sweets last year, and literally had about two knocks at my door. That's it. I practically had the entire thing left for myself.


You enjoyed the rest of those sweets then? :heyman6


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Spaghetti & Meatballs. :yay


----------



## DoctorWhosawhatsit (Aug 23, 2016)

The Fourth Wall said:


> Um, everybody? Weeatabex with loads of sugar. :banderas
> 
> I don't know what Halloween is like in other parts of the UK, but my street & area is literally dead around that time. I bought a massive pile of sweets last year, and literally had about two knocks at my door. That's it. I practically had the entire thing left for myself. Kids just don't care anymore, too busy playing Fortnite or some shit.


Perhaps there was an age shift on your street or I need your area. On my street there was a stretch we’re I barely saw any trick or treaters, but then a bunch of families with young kids moved in and now on Halloween I can barely sick down.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

breakfast burrito


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Meatloaf, Mashed Potatoes, & Green Beans


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Chicken and noodles


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

PB&J. :banana


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

A cheese scroll with marmite, a double chocolate cookie and a bag of salt and vinegar potato chips.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

chili cheese dogs.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

Homemade fresh salad of kale, tomato slices, minced red onion, cubes of avocado and a handful of almonds.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Two boiled eggs


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

A couple of Jaffa Cakes. :thumbsup


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

chicken teriyaki bowl and an egg roll with sweet and sour sauce.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Takeaway Pizza because cooking is for...

people that aren't lazy. :sadbecky


----------



## Channelocho (Jun 27, 2018)

Some disappointing BBQ flavoured goldfish crackers.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

chicken and pasta


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Pringles


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Cookies and cream donut.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Maryland Giant Cookies with a Coffee.


----------



## Channelocho (Jun 27, 2018)

cheese bagel and yogurt for breakfast


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Steak Tacos :book



The Fourth Wall said:


> Takeaway Pizza because cooking is for...
> 
> people that aren't lazy. :sadbecky


Get yourself a wife to cook for you :rivetingcena


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

A-C-P said:


> Get yourself a wife to cook for you :rivetingcena


I would, but I'm afraid of that thing....what it's called? Oh yeah, outside.










I just had some Frazzles Crispy Bacon crisps. :yay


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

The Fourth Wall said:


> I would, but I'm afraid of that thing....what it's called? Oh yeah, outside.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mail Order Bride :rivetingcena


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

pizza


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Fish bites :mckinney


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Biscuits.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

barbecue chicken.


----------



## LizaG (Apr 17, 2016)

Spicy Pork Noodles


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

I was pleasantly surprised to find out these are a lot like Clodhoppers, which is some of the greatest junk food ever created.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Salt and vinegar Pringles and an apricot and chocolate Bumper Bar, which is a big energy bar.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Giant Milk Buttons.


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

leftover ground beef


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Mexican Pizza and a Taco Supreme.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Cheese Toast. :book


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Pizza


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

quesarito


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Sweet chili and sour cream Pringles and a Whittakers Creamy Milk chocolate bar. Whittakers is a NZ chocolate brand and it's the best chocolate in the WORLD.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Tuna and cucumber baguette which had some of the toughest, hardest bread I've ever had the misfortune of eating. After finishing that my teeth felt like they had gone through a war. :side:


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

Steak & Roasted Potatoes. :tucky


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Gravy chip :mark


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

apple cinnamon oatmeal.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Barbecue hot dogs and potato salad.


----------



## Channelocho (Jun 27, 2018)

Ate a granola bar when I got home from work.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Hazelnuts


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Cheesy toast :yay


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

white powdered donuts.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Bacon, Eggs, Chopped Tomatoes, Beans, Mushrooms & Toast. :sodone


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Sunday Dinner :mark


----------



## Buster Cannon (Jul 7, 2017)

Rainy Sunday morning calls for...


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Tomato soup


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Sunday dinner.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Ultimate Cheeseburger, small fries, small Coke.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Kettle crisps.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Mike & Ike


----------



## Buster Cannon (Jul 7, 2017)

Feeling lazy today so mac & cheeeese it is


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

whole kernel corn and macaroni.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Scampi Fries


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Smoked almonds


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Chicken Breast with Carrots and Onion Mash.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

:bjpenn


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Listen, I don't care how old I am, these are amazing.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Double decker burger :done


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

CJ said:


> *Double decker* burger :done


Decker, you say?










I had some Pepperoni Pizza Subs from Iceland. :book


----------



## dcruz (Dec 24, 2017)

Popcorn


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Mexican Pizza. Trying to type with my eyes still somewhat dilated and I am failing miserably,


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

Steak & Fries. :tucky


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Steak & Cheese Pie.


----------



## DoctorWhosawhatsit (Aug 23, 2016)

Cucumber Avocado sushi rolls.

Veganism going strong!

:becky


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

damn good homemade apple turnover courtesy of my sister-in-law.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Two boiled eggs


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Lemon & Cocunut Chicken w/Carrots and Barbecue Potato Wedges


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Chili Verde Pork Enchiladas :homer


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

KFC.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Spicy McChicken and a large Coke.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Cheesy Beans on Toast.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Spicy Garlic Wings and Deep Fried Cheese Curds


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Pizza.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

P B & J :banana


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

vegetarian pizza


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

apple cinnamon muffin


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Panckakes (New Day cut me a check lol)


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Peanuts


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Spicy chicken sandwich, small fries, and a small coke from Carl's Jr.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Late night Pringles.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

Angel's influence: Salad of broccoli, spinach, kale, slices of tomato, onion, snow peas, red bell pepper and carrots.

Devil's influence: Swung by my folks' place tonight for about half an hour. My mom had made a bunch of deviled eggs. Ate a couple. :lol


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Bowl of Cheerios. :nice


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Strawberries & Ice Cream. :book


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Spaghetti Bolognese


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Sausage bap :thumbsup


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Bagel


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

blueberry waffles


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Cheese Burger. :thumbsup



CJ said:


> Sausage bap :thumbsup


I had one earlier as well. Great minds! :yay


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

The lazy life. :aryep


----------



## Channelocho (Jun 27, 2018)

chicken stir fry and rice.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Cajun shrimp pasta


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Vegetable Soup. :thumbsup


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Roast beef :yay


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Honey Nut Cheerios.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Broasted chicken.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Pepperoni and pineapple pizza.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Chicago Town Pizzas. Perfect snack. (Y)


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Pasta


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Just destroyed a couple of sushi rolls with a Doomsday Device


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

:banana


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Salt and vinegar rice crackers.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

jalapeno chili and cheese.


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Bowl of Frosties. :nice


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Weetabex.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

fried egg and cheese sandwich.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Pringles. I ate all the tub. ops


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

little container of microwaveable macaroni.


----------



## I AM Glacier (Sep 7, 2014)

I got a Cronut from a local bakery and it was crazy man.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

spaghetti and meatballs


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Salad from Morrisons. :becky2


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Soup. :meh


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

I had the Classic and a tater tots after my visit to my retinal consultant.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Chorizo Quesadillas w/ fresh made Guac :homer


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Cheese & Tomato pasta thing from Tesco. Was really nice actually.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

blueberry muffin


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Pepperoni Pizza.

:book


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

cheeseburger and potato salad.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Apple


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

A Juicy Steak Sandwich with a pepper and onion crust and a apple with a glass of o.j.

Peace


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

blueberry muffin


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Chicken Stir Fry. :book


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

some very spicy Chinese food.


----------



## Channelocho (Jun 27, 2018)

Cheese bagel and yogurt for breakfast.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Crackers & Cheese.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Two boiled eggs


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Cheese Ploughmans sammitch and a packet of Quavers. :thumbsup


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Chicken Nuggets & Chips with Heinz Ketchup (This is very important). :book


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Fish and chips


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

egg white omlet


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

ham and eggs.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

roast beef sandwich and the end of my potato salad.


----------



## yesarm (Oct 12, 2018)

cereal


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

I used to buy Celeste, but they changed the recipe and now it sucks.

I'm a DiGiorno guy now.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Super Noodles BBQ Beef. :thumbsup


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Weetabex.


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

Crunchie nut cornflakes with semi skimmed milk

Also this pic is on point!


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

apple


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

Bacon , Sausage and Beans with gluten free toast with a apple for pudding.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Burger & Chips. :book


----------



## Buster Cannon (Jul 7, 2017)

It's Halloweenie time so...


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Satsumas. :book

Addictive little bastards.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

leftover KFC.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

maple and brown sugar oatmeal


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Mike & Ike


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Porridge with blueberries


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Chocolate Digestives.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Steak, rice & black eyed peas


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Philly cheesesteak


----------



## Buster Cannon (Jul 7, 2017)

Halloweenie treats continue with *Pumpkin Rice Krispie treats with Rolo Minis and green M&Ms*


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Ham and cheese sandwich.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Two Boiled Eggs


----------



## Channelocho (Jun 27, 2018)

Leftover Pancakes for breakfast.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Ham & Mushroom Pizza. :book


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Mexican pizza and a quesarito post optometrist visit.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Chicken sandwich & a Twix :mckinney


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Ham Sandwich, Salt & Vinegar Walkers and a Greggs Sausage Roll. :sodone


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

dos Taco Supremes


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Oatmeal cookies


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Maryland Chocolate Chip Cookies. :book


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

I was pleasantly surprised to get this, as the nearest one is 40miles away.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Sweet potato


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Ham bap 



BAD SHIV RISING said:


> I was pleasantly surprised to get this, as the nearest one is 40miles away.


I don't even know what an Arby's is, but I've got a sudden urge to try some :beckylol


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

French bread and queso fresco


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Rice Krispies because I cannot find Weetabex in America. :sadbecky


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Tuna sandwich


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Toast munchies


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Vegetable Roll & chips and then a white chocolate Magnum. :nice


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Beef pot pie.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Pasta Bolognese earlier.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Rice crackers and cheese, and a banana and salted caramel muffin.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Whopper with cheese and two 10 piece chicken nuggets with honey mustard sauce.


----------



## Buster Cannon (Jul 7, 2017)

The countdown to Halloweenie continues with *Boo-licious Brownie Treats*. Just wanted to whip up something quick and easy but fudgy to help me get through the middle of the week.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Went to a party last night and literally all they had were those rings of shortbread covered in icing.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

double cheeseburger.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Chicago Town Pizza. :book


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Deep fried spam, red Leicester cheese and pepperoni panini.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

KFC - popcorn chicken, chips, potato & gravy, a roll and a cookies and cream Krusher.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

can of chili.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Gouji berries and bran flakes.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)




----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Steak sandwich :yum:


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Pepperoni Pizza subs from Iceland. :aryep


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Fried Chicken lima beans & rice


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Tangy Cheese Doritos.

Downside: All of your fingers turn orange.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Coffee cake


----------



## DoctorWhosawhatsit (Aug 23, 2016)

Steeeeeaaaak.

After my month of vegan penance I'm BACK IN THE GAME!










:lol


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

veggie pizza.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Bacon & Egg Sandwich with a Coffee. 

Now I'm awake. :aryep


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

apple cinnamon crunch muffin


----------



## sailord (Sep 1, 2016)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Philly Cheesesteak.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Cheesy Toast. :book


----------



## southrnbygrace (Jun 14, 2014)

Chicken Tortilla Soup


----------



## Buster Cannon (Jul 7, 2017)

I somehow skipped lunch so for dinner I made sure I went all out with *steak fajitas with cilantro lime marinade and flour tortillas*


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Raspberry Zingers


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

I'm addicted. Someone send help.


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Cheese & Ham Toastie and Jam Doughnuts. :nice


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Cheesy toast & a Snickers :mark



DoctorWhosawhatsit said:


> Steeeeeaaaak.
> 
> After my month of vegan penance I'm BACK IN THE GAME!
> 
> ...


You actually went through with that :beckywhat I'd probably die if I didn't eat meat for a month :lol


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

No Sunday Dinner Crew today. :sadbecky

I had Sausages & Mash though, so close enough.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Sunday Dinner aka chicken wrapped in bacon & all the potatoes :yay


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## DoctorWhosawhatsit (Aug 23, 2016)

CJ said:


> You actually went through with that :beckywhat I'd probably die if I didn't eat meat for a month :lol


Nah it wasn’t that hard (that’s what she said) fake cheese SUCKS though and my insides did feel like they were falling out after that steak :lmao

I actually made it official with a buddy who’s actually vegan and feared Beck’s would have some sort of career altering 8njury if I reneged.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Biscuits with a Cuppa. :becky2

One day I'm going to be so fat.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

hash browns and Canadian bacon.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Black Forest ham sandwich and potato salad.


----------



## Buster Cannon (Jul 7, 2017)

Halloweenie is near so time for some *Cap'N Crunch's Halloween Crunch* where the milk does indeed turn green


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Fish & chips :thumbsup


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Ultimate Breakfast Sandwich and a hash brown from Jack in the Box.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Wait for it...

WAIT..

FOR..

IT..








Pizza. :aryep


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

cheeseburger and potato salad.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Corn Flakes. God, so boring. :sadbecky


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

Grilled two large, juicy chicken breasts with pepper and a bed of spinach, kale and some minced garlic and onion, splashed with the juice of a lemon.

Staying clean until Thanksgiving. :banderas :lol


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Porridge with banana, cinnamon and honey.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

These are amazing. :sodone


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Leftover homemade chicken chili.


----------



## MOXL3Y (Mar 19, 2017)

Cookies & Cream Chobani yogurt


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Hot n spicy chicken breast fillets and a banana


----------



## Channelocho (Jun 27, 2018)

Raisin bagel with cheese whiz on it.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Popcorn Chicken & Chips. :book


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

3 words: chicken pot pie.


----------



## Channelocho (Jun 27, 2018)

Went to a local brew pub, had a few beers, beer cheese soup to start and had what they called a Krakow burger that had the following

Scallion Potato Bun
Bacon Peach Ketchup
Parsley Chive Sour Cream
Potato Vodka Onion Aioli
Pickled Red Cabbage
Brazen Beef Patty
Potato Sticks

It was delicious.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

lasagna


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Cranberry granola with a slice of toast.


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

Weetabix with semi skimmed milk , whoever has full fat urgh I'd never say hi close up it's bloody stinks!! Like pure milk the long life stuff my Mam gets it's minging!!!


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Ham bap & a Snickers :mckinney


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

These are so underrated. :fact


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

protein shake 50g of protein :HHH


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Fish and chips


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Beans on Toast with some Cheese sprinkled on top.

Lazy today.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Chicken strips in gravy :sodone


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

CJ said:


> Ham bap & a Snickers :mckinney












I had some apple cinnamon oatmeal.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

BAD SHIV RISING said:


>


Do you save everything :lol


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

CJ said:


> Do you save everything :lol


Maybe:side:
























MMMMMMMMMMMM....Triplets. :homer


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Porridge with raspberries


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

McChicken and a McDouble with a Large Coke as well.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

I had a popsicle.


----------



## Blonde (Sep 8, 2018)

brie, apple and chicken sandwich from starbucks


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Chips with gravy.


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Rustlers Burger & a bar of chocolate. :thumbsup


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Bacon Bap. :sodone


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

The Fourth Wall said:


> Bacon Bap. :sodone


I too had some bacon along with eggs and a hash brown.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Chicken on a stick


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Toasted cheese sandwich


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Packet of Frazzles.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

The Fourth Wall said:


> Packet of Frazzles.


My favourite crisps and also the favourite of the meerkats at the local zoo!


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Pizza.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

CFB :mark


----------



## Tag89 (Jul 27, 2014)

double chocolate ice cream


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

CJ said:


> CFB :mark


Country Fried Balogna? :aries2

I had a popsicle del SHIV.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

cheeseburger and potato salad.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Sister-in-Law gave me a slice of I think it was called strawberry pavlova. Strawberries :homer


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

BAD SHIV RISING said:


> Sister-in-Law gave me a slice of I think it was called strawberry pavlova. Strawberries :homer


Ah, pavlova! A NZ classic 



I just had some Japanese chocolate.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Home made cookies.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Toast


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Greggs Sausage Roll.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Cheese & ham toastie :bayley2



BAD SHIV RISING said:


> Country Fried Balogna? :aries2


:nah2



CJ said:


> Chicken fillet burger & a gravy chip





CJ said:


> Chicken fillet burger :Bayley





CJ said:


> Chicken fillet burger & a super chip :done





CJ said:


> Chicken fillet burger :mckinney





CJ said:


> Chicken fillet burger, chips & more bacon & cheese wheels


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

CJ said:


> Cheese & ham toastie :bayley2
> 
> 
> 
> :nah2


I'm just happy to see that :nah2 still exists. I tried using it the other day and got :nah

I just had a fried egg and cheese sandwich.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Yum yum











BAD SHIV RISING said:


> I'm just happy to see that :nah2 still exists. I tried using it the other day and got :nah


Had to get it re-added.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Lasagna


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Salted Popcorn. I just got back from seeing Halloween earlier, and I'm thirsty as shit right now :thirst


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Chicken breasts and long grain rice.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

hot dog and macaroni


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

chik fil a cobb salad


----------



## Blonde (Sep 8, 2018)

spaghetti carbonara


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

PB&J. :banana


----------



## Buster Cannon (Jul 7, 2017)

Halloweenie Treats are spookier than ever with *Witch Hat Cupcakes*. I almost gave up on these as I couldn't find the black cones and purple frosting. But then the Carpenters song "We've Only Just Begun" started playing at the grocery store and that creepy scene from 1408 started to take my soul :regal so I had to do this.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Lasagna & Chips. 

I love dipping my chips in. It's like the greatest thing. :drose


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

apple cinnamon oatmeal


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

tres palabras: pastel de carne.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Sunday dinner club!


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Sunday Dinner aka Roast Beef & all the potatoes :yay


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

breakfast bowl.


----------



## Channelocho (Jun 27, 2018)

had some kind of chocolate cherry granola cereal I bought for breakfast.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

BBQ Beef Super Noodles.

:sadbecky


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Vegetable stew


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

A mixture of vegetables with a lovely sauce as my dear Mam is vegetarian!!

Pudding I had a low fat half baked ice cream

@The Sunday Dinner Club


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

sausage and pepperoni pizza.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

An apple


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Pork chop, mashed potatoes with gravy, and mac and cheese to celebrate The Champ's stirring victory. :becky2


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Salt & Vinegar Walkers with a Chicken & Bacon Sandwich from Tesco.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Chicken sandwich & some soup


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Pizza & Wing Buffet :homer


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

slice of apple pie post doctor's appointment.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Weetabex for Tea, because, why the fuck not? :beckylol

God, I'm getting so lazy, even getting the Micowave meals out is too hard. hno


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Steak Fajitas :book


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

dos burritos smothered in tapatio and sour cream.


----------



## Blonde (Sep 8, 2018)

Hershey's Cookies n' Cream cereal


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

I had a blue_berry_ waffle.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Meat Feast Birthday Pizza. :becky2


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Sausage supper :thumbsup


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Baked chicken, black eyed peas, & rice


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

ultimate cheeseburger and curly fries.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

I was gifted a chicken teriyaki bowl from mi madre. :homer


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Tuna Casserole


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Pastie bap, white chocolate Lion bar and some Salt & Vinegar Pringles. :thumbsup


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Chill Heatwave Doritos. My mouth is burning and my fingers turned red. Slightly regretting this choice.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Fish & Chips. :nice


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Two Mini Chicago Town Pizzas. :yay


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Just broke into the Halloween candy. Had one of each:


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Mince :bjpenn


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

The sweets which I pretended I was going to give to Trick or Treaters, but I'm eating them myself. :side:


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

corn dogs and tater tots.


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Tin of Spaghetti and a Twirl. :becky


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

leftover corn dogs for breakfast. :CENA


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Jambalaya


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Spaghetti


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Steak & chips :sodone


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

I had a strange lunch. One last corn dog, A Kit Kat, a Twix, and an economy sized Milky Way.


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Scrambled Egg, beans & toast. :thumbsup


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Fish and chips :yum:


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

chicken nuggets with honey mustard sauce.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Roasted chicken salad


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

chili for lunch.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Chinese Spare Rib and Pork Fried Rice


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Spanish rice and whole kernel kern.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Raisin Bagel


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Footlong tuna sub from Subway


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Ham Salad Sammich. :book


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

strawberries n cream oatmeal


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

As my younger brother used to say, I had some pasghetti and meatballs. :beckylol


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Tonight I'm part of the Sunday Dinner Crew!!


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Sunday Dinner aka Roast Beef & the works :sodone


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

No Sunday Dinner Crew for 2 weeks in a row. :sadbecky

I had BBQ Super Noodles though, so hey, who's winning. :becky2

(certainly not me..)


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Sunday oatmeal. :trips8


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Sunday PB&J Crew. :banana

One is the loneliest number. :sadbecky


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Corned beef bap & some flame grilled McCoys :done


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

apple cinnamon oatmeal


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Biscuits and gravy. :asuka


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Sausages & chips. :nice


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Sister-in-Law made me som excellent spaghetti. Gracias.


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

ground beef and white rice


----------



## Buster Cannon (Jul 7, 2017)

*Pepperoni Pizza* cuz I always make a point to eat something tasty on Mondays.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

chicken fajita


----------



## DoctorWhosawhatsit (Aug 23, 2016)

Squid and linguine. 

Accidentally drowned it in the sauce though.

:sadbecky


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Bowl of Frosties. :meh


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Pancakes


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Ultimate Cheeseburger and curly fries.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Vegetable roll :mark


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

chicken enchilada


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

breakfast burrito with salsa


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

General's chicken which was quite spicy, sweet and sour chicken, and some pork chow mein..


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Pumpkin gnocchi... while watching Chilling Adventures of Sabrina.



Watch Chilling Adventures of Sabrina.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Turkey sandwich.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

PhantomoftheRing said:


> Biscuits and gravy. :asuka


As a British guy, the sound of this combo always makes me wince, and then I realize it's not the same biscuits we're thinking about. :lmao

Imagining dipping Chocolate Digestives in Gravy, be right back. 










I had some Popcorn Chicken & Frozen Chips. It's unlike me to actually use the oven instead of the microwave. Must not be feeling alright today. :beckylol


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

sweet and sour chicken and pork chow mein.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

blueberry waffle


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

spicy chicken sandwich, small fies, and a chocolate chip cookie from Carl's Jr.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Corn on the cob, ham, hard boiled eggs and chips (Y)


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Crumpets with lots of butter. :book


----------



## Buster Cannon (Jul 7, 2017)

Just woke up on a chilly November Saturday morning. There's only one thing that's fitting: *hot cocoa with heavy whipped cream*


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Pizza from Tony Mac's and chips from the chippy.

:sodone


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

strawberries n cream oatmeal.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Pizza


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Flame Grilled Stake Pringles. :thumbsup



The Fourth Wall said:


> Pizza


Copycat.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

spicy chicken sandwich and a chocolate chip cookie.


----------



## Blonde (Sep 8, 2018)

Chocolate pudding


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

sausage gravy on a biscuit (I can feel the UK posters cringing right now :beckylol) and fried potatoes with onions and peppers in it.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

except mine was on sourdough.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Weetabex.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Chicken goujons & potatoes.



The Fourth Wall said:


> Weetabex.


Working my way through a mega pack :sodone


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Pasta 'n' Sauce. :book


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Mexican Pizza and a combo burrito no onion add sour cream.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Doritos.


----------



## Buster Cannon (Jul 7, 2017)

Didn't want to wait until Thanksgiving to feast on some *Orange Maple Cranberry Sauce*


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

Thai food: Garlic basil chicken and white rice


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

homemade Chicken noodle soup courtsy of my Sister in Law.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

A pastrami sandwich with Swiss cheese, kimchi mustard, pickles, and a fried egg plopped on top.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

I had a







sandwich with strawberry jelly. :becky


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

To honor The Man, I desired to have a bowl of Weetabex







but sadly had to settle for some Rice Krispies. :sadbecky


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

BAD SHIV RISING said:


> To honor The Man, I desired to have a bowl of Weetabex
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Rice Krispies. :sadbecky God I'm so sorry SHIV.

I had BBQ Beef Super Noodles once again, because cooking after Work is hard.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Fish & chips :thumbsup


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Lasagna


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Seafood Salad


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

sausage croissant and a hash brown.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Cheese on rice crackers and a double chocolate muffin.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

chicken fillet sub


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Weetabex with lots of sugarbex.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

I had a spicy chicken sandwich and a cookie.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

*A hamburger.*


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Smoked Ham and Cheddar Sandwich from Tesco with some Beef Hula Hoops.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Grilled Ham Steak & Green Beans


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Western Bacon Cheeseburger


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Chicken & ham pie. Aka the GOAT of pies :mark


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Biscuits.

The real kind, none of that biscuits & gravy stuff. :goaway


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Pretzels and while drinkingPepsi


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Tangy Cheese Doritos.

Yes, I washed my hands before typing this. I don't want orange keys. :beckylol


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

The Fourth Wall said:


> Tangy Cheese Doritos.
> 
> Yes, I washed my hands before typing this. I don't want orange keys. :beckylol


Some unrelated advice. If you ever eat jalapenos, be sure to wash your hands before you take a leak. Straight fire, I tell you. :beckylol

Beef stew.


----------



## sailord (Sep 1, 2016)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

homemade chili.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Wendy's - cheeseburger, fries and Coke No Sugar.


----------



## Ronzilla (Feb 25, 2016)

A buttery slice of toasted rye bread. Covered with date syrup.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Now for something completely different. Blueberry muffin, Okay, I lied. :beckylol


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Mexican Pizza and a quesarito


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Snacking on some Sausage Rolls I got from Morrisons earlier. :sodone


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

pasta


----------



## sailord (Sep 1, 2016)

Just had this at the counter in la. I'm so ready for war games tomorrow


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

two taco supremes


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Potato salad, ham, hard boiled eggs, cheese and French bread.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Weetabex


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Prawn and mayo sandwich


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Super Noodles. :becky2


----------



## Ifitdontfitacquit (Nov 17, 2018)

Vanilla glazed donuts with that sprinkly shit on top. Yum.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

hot dog


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Shreddies. :becky2


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

apple cinnamon muffin


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

I'm part of the Sunday Dinner Crew!


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Sunday Dinner aka Pork Roast & the works :bjpenn



Punkamaniac said:


> I'm part of the Sunday Dinner Crew!


:JLC3


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Patty melt.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

stuffed crust pizza.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Ham & Cheese Sandwich. :book


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

seafood salad


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

sausage croissant and a hash brown. Also had a flu shot. Hope I survive it.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Chicago Town Mini Pizzas. You know me. :becky2


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Tonight for dinner I prepared a simple meal of scrambled eggs and ground beef with organic cheese. With a side of roasted multicolored potatoes and some Hawaiian crescent rolls.

Been trying to eat healthier and better stuff, so the eggs were from free range chickens and the beef & cheese from grass fed pasture raised cows. I have found that the organic ingredients do have a better flavor and I also want to support more local farmers and producers.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

The Monday Macaroni Crew! :woo





:sadbecky


----------



## DoctorWhosawhatsit (Aug 23, 2016)

Just some cheese, crackers, and salami... which means the _next_ thing I'm likely to eat is a Tums. :lol


----------



## Ronzilla (Feb 25, 2016)

A warm slice of delicate apple pie, kindly dusted with sweet powdered sugar and topped with a graceful dispensing of a fluffy whipped cream.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Cereal.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

toast.

I have the first of four different eye surgeries scheduled in just under 6 hours. Bit nervous but it's my only recourse. I really hope they don't screw this up. :fingerscrossed


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Iceland Pizza.










It might not be a takeaway, but it does a bloody good job of rivalling it.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Tuna Melt & Fries


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Tuesday PB&J Crew. :banana

Now it's off to the retinal consultant I go.:serious:


----------



## Buster Cannon (Jul 7, 2017)

The Fourth Wall said:


> Cereal.


LOVED those Pops ads in the 90's. Made all the kids seem like deranged addicts for sweet sweet Pops.

Here's what I just ate! 










And I sprinkled cinnamon on top. A little something I picked up at Kellogg's NYC earlier this summer.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Snacking on some Galaxy chocolate right now. :sodone


----------



## captrekt (Nov 20, 2018)

Hot Pockets. They're criminally underrated. Basically hot sandwiches with lots of meat and cheese (ok, I might be exaggerating just a touch there), and super convenient to heat in the microwave. Not bad for 2 bills!


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Back from eye surgery. My usertitle describes the result accurately. :fact

Had a footlong All American dog from Sonic and some tater tots.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

My sister in law surprised me with some teriyaki chicken and macaroni plus some mixed vegetables. I could not turn it down. :homer


----------



## sailord (Sep 1, 2016)

What I'm currently having


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Tamales and pinto beans w/fresh pico :book


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Pizza and Garlic Slices. :thumbsup

Some Rocky Road for desert if I'm not fucked. :sodone


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Mike & Ike


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

It's a cold and wet Northern California day. My eyepatch is off and my stomach is full.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Crumpets. Got to start the day off in British style. :becky2


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Had a piece of pumpkin pie with whipped cream. Looks like I'm doing Thanksgiving in reverse. :beckylol


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Weetabex


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Sausage Roll from Greggs.

I'm addicted to these little bastards lately. Help.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Very non traditional way to kick off Thanksgiving.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Doritos & Dip. :book


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

couple chocolate cookies so I don't spoil my appetite for the *BOUNTIFUL FEAST DEL SHIV*.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Ham instead of turkey, mashed potatoes and gravy, baked beans, whole kernel corn, macaroni, and stuffing.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Went to Krispy Kreme with my bestie today 










They had their Christmas donuts in! I ate two of these and almost died from sugar overload :lol


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Weetabex of course


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Salted cashews


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Cheese & Tomato Pasta from Tesco.

The picture looks gross, but it's actually lovely.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

A Gregg's sausage roll, a pepperami and a kit kat


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Pizza












zrc said:


> A Gregg's sausage roll, a pepperami and a kit kat


Good to see I'm not the only Greggs fan in this thread. :JLC3


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Burger & Chips w/ Ice Cream for desert. :nice


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

pumpkin pie


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

ham, mashed potatoes with gravy, mac'n'cheese, corn, and bakd beans.


----------



## sailord (Sep 1, 2016)

Currently having


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Toast with vegemite and jam.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

macaroni and stuffing for breakfast.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Chicken Soo Guy


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Even more Thanksgiving leftovers.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Homemade Hawaiian pizza, Turkish garlic bread, then an ice block.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Cheese on Toast. :yay


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Fries and stewed steak


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Sunday Cereal Crew. 








:woo


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

BBQ Beef Super Noodles.

Not quite a Sunday Dinner, is it? :sadbecky


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Beef sandwich :anna


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

macaroni salad


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Turkey soup courtesy of my sister-in-law.


----------



## Blonde (Sep 8, 2018)

Boyfriend cooked beef bourguignon


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

slice of apple pie.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

More turkey soup.


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Microwavable Cheese Burger & a Peach Melba yogurt. :thumbsup


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Greggs Sausage Roll. :cool2


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

waffles


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Chicken Teryaki Sub from Subway


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Pizza.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

macaroni salad and potato salad.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Smoked salmon, quinoa, beetroot, kale and broccoli salad.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Fried Chicken, Corn, and Coleslaw


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Bacon sandwich


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

watermelon


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Pasta


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

PB&J. :banana


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Egg sandwiches and a piece of banana cake.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

two puff dogs


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Sausages, mashed potatoes and baked beans.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Almonds


----------



## Ronzilla (Feb 25, 2016)

Nicely sliced taco marinated sirloin, laid appropriately on a fluffy flour tortilla, topped with a special blend of Mexican cheeses, creamy sour creamy, chopped fresh cilantro and green onions, finished with a squirt of sweet lime. Delicious.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Vegetable Soup. Always good when you feel like crap. (Y)

This is the rare times in life when I don't crave Pizza. That's how you know I'm not my normal self. :beckylol


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Seafood salad with tilapia


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Lamb Korma and Garlic Naan :homer


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

cake


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Chicken breast and French fries.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

I feel like I'm dying today. :sadbecky


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

salis :buried steak tv dinner. :beckylol


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Feeling like a kid again. Mi madre made me two grilled cheese sandwiches. :homer


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Ready Brek


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Bagel. :meh


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Tomato Soup.

I literally can't eat anything that isn't Soup right now. I hate being ill, and having no appetite.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Chicken Cordon Bleu


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

:banana


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Burger & chips w/ some Rhubarb tart for afters. :anna


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Had some Beef Super Noodles. Seems my appetite is coming back again, or maybe not, considering I'm still eating complete shite like this. :beckylol


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Very late breakfast. Alas there was no Weetabex to be found.









So I had two breakfast burritos with picante sauce.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I was sick so I missed dinner. So now I'm eating a ham and mustard sandwich, some biscuits and I also had one of those processed cheese slices :lol I might also have an iceblock after this.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

*Some cheese and bacon toasties.*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Gouji Berry granola


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Porridge with banana and chocolate & Hazelnut spread

:homer


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Mexican Pizza and a combo beef burrito no onions and add sour cream.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

A boiled egg and some olives.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)




----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Sunday Dinner aka Roast beef & the works :sodone


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Sunday dinner crew


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Sunday cheap ass lunch crew:


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

_*Pepperoni Pizza. *_


----------



## Ronzilla (Feb 25, 2016)

A biscuit.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Cocktail Sausages from Tesco.

Underrated. :banderas


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

KFC.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Chocolate & Vanilla cookies


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Beef bap :mckinney


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Pizza.

My appetite is back. :yay


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

shredded chicken with pico de gallo


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Curly Fries. They're like crack cocaine to me.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Had a 3 piece egg roll with sweet and sour sauce. Bought a teriyaki bowl for later. I have to stop going for fast food after every single doctor's appointment. :lol


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

SeaFood Salad with Tilapia


----------



## nsoifer (Sep 15, 2015)

SHIVVY POO IV: THE FINAL CHAPTER said:


> Had a 3 piece egg roll with sweet and sour sauce. Bought a teriyaki bowl for later. I have to stop going for fast food after every single doctor's appointment. :lol


I have been on a quest finding the name of the woman in your signature. No luck so far. Any idea who it might be?


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

nsoifer said:


> I have been on a quest finding the name of the woman in your signature. No luck so far. Any idea who it might be?


I've heard tell that her name is Leanna Decker.


----------



## Blonde (Sep 8, 2018)

Ben & Jerry's Cherry Garcia 
:becky2


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

chicken teriyaki now from Jack in the Box.

Have my second of four scheduled eye surgeries tomorrow. Not gonna lie, I am a bit nervous about the one in the morning. We'll see (hopefully) how it goes. :fingerscrossed


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Sausage, bacon, egg, tomato, mushrooms, fried bread, hash brown, black pudding, beans, spaghetti, burger and a cherry tango.

I now don't need to eat for a week.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Weetabex


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Chicken Goujons & chips. :nice


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Shrimp Po' Boy and Cajun Fries


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Got a footlong chili cheese coney and some tots from Sonic after my eye surgery. Wearing an eyepath right now and am in pain because the painkillers would screw with the blood thinners I'm on. Think I'm outta here for the day.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

SHIVVY POO IV: THE FINAL CHAPTER said:


> Got a footlong chili cheese coney and some tots from Sonic after my eye surgery. Wearing an eyepath right now and am in pain because the painkillers would screw with the blood thinners I'm on. Think I'm outta here for the day.


Feel better, man.

A bean burrito and a Mexican pizza.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Chicken goujon supper :yay



Punkamaniac said:


> Chicken Goujons & chips. :nice


:JLC3


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Mi madre bought me a Sonic Honey BBQ Boneless wings for dinner.










There were 12 of them and I ate about six. 

My eyepatch is off and my eye is sore af.


----------



## Blonde (Sep 8, 2018)

Fettuccine Alfredo - my bf spoils me


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Turkey sandwich :mckinney


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

buttered toast with strawberry jelly on it. :homer


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

German Sausage Platter w/ Kraut and Spattzle


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Jelly Tots. :yay


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

All steak pukka pie


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

double cheeseburger and a fry from Wendy's. No, it wasn't after a doctor's appointment and I'll never turn down free food unless it's from Jeffrey Dahmer.


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Strawberries


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Some Japanese chocolate - it was strawberry with biscuit on it.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Warburtons Crumpets. :book


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

*Some salami.*


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Ham Salad Sandwich with some Beef Hula Hoops. :book


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

maple and brown sugar oatmeal.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

chili.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Pasta


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

A snack pack of rice crackers and cheese, a banana and salted caramel muffin and some Doritos.

EDIT: And a mince pie!


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

sausage and pepperoni pizza


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Spaghetti and Meat Sauce wens3


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Jacket Potato with cheese and beans


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

sausage and pepperoni pizza for breakfast. :CENA


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Mike & Ike


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

chicken nuggets and fries


----------

